# Sticky  what's everybody canning today



## timmie

i just got through with collards and pecans last nite. today is chicken and venison. got to clean out freezer to get ready for fruits and veggies. what about you?


----------



## goshengirl

Just finished up some taco meat and some stew beef chunks in broth.

Meijer in the next town has chicken on sale, so that may be next....


----------



## prepmama

Ground beef today and chicken tomorrow


----------



## Davarm

10 bounds of butter today in half pint jars. Go it for $1.89 a pound.


____________________________

Had to go to the store before I got in the garden and picked up 30 more pounds of chicken leg quarters for $5.90 per bag and just put them into the oven on a timer, 2- 2pound boxes of velveeta for $3.99am each and am going to can it all along with the butter tonight.


----------



## bunkerbob

Davarm said:


> 10 bounds of butter today in half pint jars. Go it for $1.89 a pound.


 Last weekend we did apples... applepie in a jar, apple butter, apple sauce and mincemeat pie filling. Had the MAG over for a canning party.
I just planted 4 30ft rows of Roma tomatoes for Aug canning party, and a 60ft row of pickling cucs.


----------



## *Andi

Cran/Grape Juice ... Very nice.


----------



## Davarm

bunkerbob said:


> Last weekend we did apples... applepie in a jar, apple butter, apple sauce and mincemeat pie filling. Had the MAG over for a canning party.
> I just planted 4 30ft rows of Roma tomatoes for Aug canning party, and a 60ft row of pickling cucs.


Bob,
I just have to ask how do you do the apple pie in the jars?, sounds good. Also how do you make your mincemeat?, is it the traditional way with meat, suet and fruit, or the way that is popular now a days with no meat?

I am going out now to finish up my 10 - 60 foot rows of green beans, next week I am going to put in my tomatoes I am planning on 3 60 foot rows of "Celebrity" for canning, 1 60 foot row of "Roma" for sauce and I have a number of plots closer to the house where I will plant my Heirlooms.

I tried to get a goup going around here several years ago but people just looked at me like I was nuts, and I well could be and probably am, but that didnt have anything to do with the group I was trying to start.


----------



## Davarm

*Andi said:


> Cran/Grape Juice ... Very nice.


I take it that the juice is from concentrate? If so could you post your directions, I have started canning apple and orange juice concentrate and I would like to compare notes to see if the procedure I came up with is on par with others methods.


----------



## dunappy

no canning at the moment, But I've just dug up about 20 lbs of parsnips from the garden that I need to process and freeze and use up.


----------



## Emerald

dunappy said:


> no canning at the moment, But I've just dug up about 20 lbs of parsnips from the garden that I need to process and freeze and use up.


one of my favorites for parsnips fresh from the garden like that and so sweet it makes your teeth hurt... shredded nip pancakes... get about two cups of parsnip shredded and about one med onion also shredded or diced as small as you can.. mix in a bowl and then add one egg and mix well and then to this you add a couple good pinches of salt and pepper and about 1/2 cup flour to a bit more or a bit less depending on how much liquid was in the nips and about 1/2 teaspoon of baking powder.. mix well and then fry in heaping tablespoons in about an inch of hot fat(your choice here.. I've used any kind of oil to lard to bacon fat) turn when golden on one side and get golden on the other... serve with applesauce or sour cream or even ranch dressing... like latkes but with nips instead.. 
I grew up getting them out of the garden in the middle of winter from under their straw bales.. and also just lightly boiling them and then draining and adding a bit of butter and letting them brown a bit.. Hubby had not ever had them and now loves them too..


----------



## Davarm

Davarm said:


> 10 bounds of butter today in half pint jars. Go it for $1.89 a pound.
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> Had to go to the store before I got in the garden and picked up 30 more pounds of chicken leg quarters for $5.90 per bag and just put them into the oven on a timer, 2- 2pound boxes of velveeta for $3.99am each and am going to can it all along with the butter tonight.


It's 01:26 and I just took the last of the chicken out of the canner.

Wound up with 7 quarts of chicken, 25 half pints of butter, 10 half pints of Velveeta and tomorrow I will know how many quarts of chicken stock I will have, am letting it boil all night, usually get anywhere from 3 to 5.

Good part of the day in the garden, all night in the kitchen, daughters tell me I will make someone a good wife someday. For those who dont know, Im a grandpa.


----------



## LilRedHen

Davarm said:


> Good part of the day in the garden, all night in the kitchen, daughters tell me I will make someone a good wife someday. For those who dont know, Im a grandpa.


Lordy, I wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## Listmaker

LilRedHen said:


> Lordy, I wish you were my neighbor!


I wish he was mine! Maybe for a different reason

I wish I had someone nearby who could help me learn "all of the things I don't know, that I don't know". I think I'm a reasonably competent and intelligent person, but I feel that there is so much to be learned. And I feel a sense of urgency that I've never felt before.

So, I'm just going to pretend that you're all my neighbors and learn something from you every day.


----------



## LilRedHen

Listmaker said:


> So, I'm just going to pretend that you're all my neighbors and learn something from you every day.


Well, neighbor, start asking questions because someone here will know the answer!


----------



## *Andi

Listmaker said:


> So, I'm just going to pretend that you're all my neighbors and learn something from you every day.


Welcome neighbor ... ask away. :flower:


----------



## dunappy

Thanks I'll have to try that. I've already had fresh roasted Parsnips and fried Like you described at the end and I've got some saved for making a Parsnip bread loaf. Plus I just finished processing 9 quart freezer bags full and still have a gallon bag of leftovers.


Emerald said:


> one of my favorites for parsnips fresh from the garden like that and so sweet it makes your teeth hurt... shredded nip pancakes... get about two cups of parsnip shredded and about one med onion also shredded or diced as small as you can.. mix in a bowl and then add one egg and mix well and then to this you add a couple good pinches of salt and pepper and about 1/2 cup flour to a bit more or a bit less depending on how much liquid was in the nips and about 1/2 teaspoon of baking powder.. mix well and then fry in heaping tablespoons in about an inch of hot fat(your choice here.. I've used any kind of oil to lard to bacon fat) turn when golden on one side and get golden on the other... serve with applesauce or sour cream or even ranch dressing... like latkes but with nips instead..
> .


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> It's 01:26 and I just took the last of the chicken out of the canner.
> 
> Wound up with 7 quarts of chicken, 25 half pints of butter, 10 half pints of Velveeta and tomorrow I will know how many quarts of chicken stock I will have, am letting it boil all night, usually get anywhere from 3 to 5.
> 
> Good part of the day in the garden, all night in the kitchen, daughters tell me I will make someone a good wife someday. For those who dont know, Im a grandpa.


I have wondered and wondered if you were ma or pa, thanks for telling! You have all the skills of both...you're incredible, would you love to move to wa. state?? lol, when you can your butter do you melt it in the jar? and then water bath? Here's a rather naive question: to cook chicken to can, must it be a boiling chicken? Our store had whole fryers on sale but I wasn't sure if that would be the same as a canning chicken or not. After you quit laughing and compose yourself, I would sure appreciate your answer!  You are teaching us all so much, maybe me especially! thanx


----------



## Davarm

Listmaker said:


> I wish he was mine! Maybe for a different reason


  LOL 



Listmaker said:


> I wish I had someone nearby who could help me learn "all of the things I don't know, that I don't know". I think I'm a reasonably competent and intelligent person, but I feel that there is so much to be learned. And I feel a sense of urgency that I've never felt before.
> 
> So, I'm just going to pretend that you're all my neighbors and learn something from you every day.


Like LilRedHen said, ask away and we all can try to fill in the blank spaces.



neldarez said:


> I have wondered and wondered if you were ma or pa, thanks for telling! You have all the skills of both...you're incredible, would you love to move to wa. state?? lol, when you can your butter do you melt it in the jar? and then water bath? Here's a rather naive question: to cook chicken to can, must it be a boiling chicken? Our store had whole fryers on sale but I wasn't sure if that would be the same as a canning chicken or not. After you quit laughing and compose yourself, I would sure appreciate your answer! You are teaching us all so much, maybe me especially! thanx


Garsh, Im embarrassed!

Well, Im a Pa of 3 (now) grown daughters and Grandpa of a non stop, 90 mph 3 year old grandson all of which I love to pieces. I had to develop the skills when their mother "Bugged-Out" about 10 - 15 years ago.

You better watch it though, you are giving me a "big head" - cant afford many new hats to accomodate it. You have a beautiful state and hope I have the occasion to visit up your way again in the future but I'm a hardcore Texan and couldn't leave here unless the future circumstances made it impossible to stay. My late brother lived in Sand Point, Idaho and before he passed on, said that he had found his new home. He loved it up there.

When I can the butter I melt it in a big granite ware pan on a very low heat and then, keeping it stirred, ladle it into the half pint jars. I use half pints so that it will have less chance of going bad if it is opened and the power is ever lost(planning ahead). When I started canning it I used a water bath to can it since the cream had been already been pasturized before it was made into butter. I later realized that pressure canning it did not adversely effect the quality or taste so I started pressuring it at 5 pounds for an hour. Good Stuff. I believe someone started a thread on canning butter a few months back and if you follow those instructions you cant go wrong. I have my own shortcuts and procedures that I feel comfortable with, although they are not the same, the end result is the same.

With the chicken, I can whatever is cheapest, usually leg quarters when they go on sale. I originally started canning it bone in, packed raw in jars with the long bones broken in several places and pressured for about 1 1/2 hours at 10 psi. When I started reading this site I found that everyone here cooked it first so I gave it a try and like it much better. I Bake it in covered pans in the oven until it is done, pick the meat off the bones and pack it into jars and cover it with the liquid that cooked out in the oven. Done this way, without additional water to boil it in, I think keeps more flavor but that is only my opinion and preference. Others stew it down on the stove top instead.

I dont laugh at any serious question that is ever asked of me. Someones desire to learn is not to be scoffed at and I am probably learning more at this site by asking questions than I am teaching so it all evens out in the long run.

I feel it is an honor and privilege to being to able to help and teach someone something that will help them in what they undertake so keep the questions coming and I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## Davarm

I didn't can these today but back around thanksgiving and christmas, left over candied sweet potatoes. We opened a jar tonight and tried them out and they were great. 

We prepared them with brown sugar, pecans, butter with marsh mellows on top. I always make more than we will eat, really good left overs. Instead of keeping them in the fridge until they were eaten, I just filled pint jars with sweet potatoes, nuts, syrup and marsh mellows, everything that was left in the pan went into the jars. Pressure canned them and put them on the shelf.

Tonight we opened a jar for the youngest daughter and I to have a sweet snack before she went to bed. After her first bite, I saw the look in her eyes as she reached her spoon to my bowl and started dishing my helping out into her bowl.

These were good enough that I am going to can a supply to put on the shelf to go along with the dehydrated sweet potatoes packed into buckets in the pantry.


----------



## timmie

how long did you process for?waterbath or pressure canner.come on now give so the rest of us can add another sweet delicacy to our preps.:crossfinger:


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> how long did you process for?waterbath or pressure canner.come on now give so the rest of us can add another sweet delicacy to our preps.:crossfinger:


OK, OK, you win, I put the sweet potatoes in wide mouth pints and Pressured them for an hour at 5 psi. I was worried that it may be too long since I tend to over cook the candied sweet potatoes in the oven and was worried that it would make a paste out of everything but their were still defined chunks of sweet potato when we opened the jar.

I think that is really worth it to can them, they were goooood.

Would have answered sooner but I keep notes on the new things I try and had a little trouble finding my notebook.


----------



## ar15bob

We have been doing a lot of meats lately,ground beef, chicken,pork we picked up some fresh fish cod,cold packed it in pint jars.Also beef stew, chicken soup,pasta sauce.Did ten lbs of pears in a brandy sugar syrup,out standing!! also turkey,chicken .Trying to pick up the preps,country not in good shape, either is the world. Stay safe keep prepping


----------



## Davarm

ar15bob said:


> We have been doing a lot of meats lately,ground beef, chicken,pork we picked up some fresh fish cod,cold packed it in pint jars.Also beef stew, chicken soup,pasta sauce.Did ten lbs of pears in a brandy sugar syrup,out standing!! also turkey,chicken .Trying to pick up the preps,country not in good shape, either is the world. Stay safe keep prepping


We have been doing a lot of meats also, the grandson loves the small smoked cocktail sausages(Lil Smokey's) and have started canning those and they come out pretty good.

I have canned fish but dont much care for it, more of a mental thing though than a taste issue. I have started salting and drying fish fillets, if it is done properly it prepared correctly it is really good.


----------



## timmie

venison today;will be canning a lot more meat as it comes on sale. i don't think i will can any fish as we like them deep fried with coleslaw,fries and hoshpuppies. if you add a cold beer that is icing on the cake.:beercheer:


----------



## goshengirl

Davarm said:


> We have been doing a lot of meats also, the grandson loves the small smoked cocktail sausages(Lil Smokey's) and have started canning those and they come out pretty good.


Mine came out nasty. How'd you do yours?

Regarding a notebook - they're great to have for canning. I have one I keep next to my reference books. Whenever I can something I just mark the date and how I put it together. That way, when I open up a can of something - say, chicken broth - I can reference the date I marked on the can to the date in the notebook, and see what all I added in while I was simmering the broth. (Sometimes for broth I simmer with a whole lot of veggies, sometimes just celery.) This is really useful for figuring out what works best for our family - just repeat the stuff that turned out really well, and tweek (or don't bother with) the stuff that didn't turn out well.


----------



## Blondie

Strawberry Jam yesterday ... yummy!


----------



## Davarm

goshengirl said:


> Mine came out nasty. How'd you do yours?
> 
> Regarding a notebook - they're great to have for canning. I have one I keep next to my reference books. Whenever I can something I just mark the date and how I put it together. That way, when I open up a can of something - say, chicken broth - I can reference the date I marked on the can to the date in the notebook, and see what all I added in while I was simmering the broth. (Sometimes for broth I simmer with a whole lot of veggies, sometimes just celery.) This is really useful for figuring out what works best for our family - just repeat the stuff that turned out really well, and tweek (or don't bother with) the stuff that didn't turn out well.


There was a time when I would laughed at writing stuff like that down, not any longer - I've discovered that if you put it in a notebook you dont have to remember it, imagine that, who would have thought such a thing!:dunno:

As for the sausages, I pack them into a pint jar and add enough water to cover then pressure them at 10 psi for an hour. They do have a taste kinda like a Vienna Sausage but I(and the grandson) dont mind too much. We "DO NOT" have gourmet palettes. I can see where someone may not like it that much but the grandson(his new nickname is Hoover) scarfs em down like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks, Davarm. That's how I did it, too - except I processed for an hour and fifteen minutes (the standard 75 minutes for pints). I think I just have to try them again.

We definitely do not have gourmet palettes here, either.


----------



## Davarm

Blondie said:


> Strawberry Jam yesterday ... yummy!


Fresh Strawberries? Are they in season in your neck of the woods now?

In a few months they will be in around here then we will start buying them bulk and making the preserves for the coming year. We usually make about 20 - 30 quarts and give alot of them away to relatives.


----------



## Listmaker

I told you that I'd have questions!! I need to see what I did wrong thos morning with canning a bunch of chicken thighs and if the jars are safe on the shelf. I baked the chicken, deboned it and packed it it quarts with broth up to about 1 inch below the rim. I did all the things I normally do when canning, but I've never canned meat before.

I got the pressure up to 10# and reduced the flame to maintain the pressure. I couldn't keep the pressure at 10#. I moved the canner to the simmer burner where the flame is so low, its barely there. Even then, the pressure stayed at 13#. 

Ok, so its a little over, but I thought it would be ok. I left them on for 90 minutes, waited for the canner to cool somewhat and for the pressure to go out. Took the jars out and there is grease on the jars and in the canner. After cooling for a bit, all of the lids popped in and sealed.

Do any of you know what happened? Too much pressure overflowed the jars? Since they sealed, are they safe for the shelf or should I put them in the fridge and eat them soon?

Pretty disappointing since I got such a good price on the chicken and was able to get 6 quarts full.

Thanks-----


----------



## Davarm

goshengirl said:


> Thanks, Davarm. That's how I did it, too - except I processed for an hour and fifteen minutes (the standard 75 minutes for pints). I think I just have to try them again.
> 
> We definitely do not have gourmet palettes here, either.


I know its 75 minutes for pints of meat, believe me I have been hammered on that. My mindset on it is that since it has been cooked already, and has so many preservatives already packed into them, I can drop the time a few minutes and try to preserve some of the texture.

It will probably catch up to me and "bite me in the butt" at the worst possible time.


----------



## Davarm

Listmaker said:


> I told you that I'd have questions!! I need to see what I did wrong thos morning with canning a bunch of chicken thighs and if the jars are safe on the shelf. I baked the chicken, deboned it and packed it it quarts with broth up to about 1 inch below the rim. I did all the things I normally do when canning, but I've never canned meat before.
> 
> I got the pressure up to 10# and reduced the flame to maintain the pressure. I couldn't keep the pressure at 10#. I moved the canner to the simmer burner where the flame is so low, its barely there. Even then, the pressure stayed at 13#.
> 
> Ok, so its a little over, but I thought it would be ok. I left them on for 90 minutes, waited for the canner to cool somewhat and for the pressure to go out. Took the jars out and there is grease on the jars and in the canner. After cooling for a bit, all of the lids popped in and sealed.
> 
> Do any of you know what happened? Too much pressure overflowed the jars? Since they sealed, are they safe for the shelf or should I put them in the fridge and eat them soon?
> 
> Pretty disappointing since I got such a good price on the chicken and was able to get 6 quarts full.
> 
> Thanks-----


:surrender:Ok, I guess that was pointed at me since it sounds like you are canning the chicken the way I posted. Sorry, have been going 90 mph all day.

It sounds like you may have gotten the just a tad to full, it is not uncommon for some jars to boil over, the big thing to watch when it happens is that the jars remain sealed, some residue could lodge between the lid and jar rim causing the seal to fail.

Next time you can chicken try a little more "head space"(jar a little less full), and ensure that the lids are on tight enough, but not over tight. Having the lids too tight and not tight enough can both cause the contents to boil out(lids on too tight can also cause the jars to break). Another thing to check is that you dont have the canner in a drafty place, this would cause the pot to cool faster which can cause boil off.

The PSI drifting up to 13 is no real biggie either, nothing to be overly concerned about especially if you are any altitude above sea level.

Just take the rings off the jars and wash the jars and rings with soap and water and allow both to dry before putting the rings back on, if you store jars with rings on.

Dont be discouraged by the boil off of the jars, it is not a show stopper.

I think I saw another post that you had some potatoes to dehydrate also, is that right?


----------



## Listmaker

Davarm said:


> :surrender:Ok, I guess that was pointed at me since it sounds like you are canning the chicken the way I posted. Sorry, have been going 90 mph all day.
> 
> It sounds like you may have gotten the just a tad to full, it is not uncommon for some jars to boil over, the big thing to watch when it happens is that the jars remain sealed, some residue could lodge between the lid and jar rim causing the seal to fail.
> 
> Next time you can chicken try a little more "head space"(jar a little less full), and ensure that the lids are on tight enough, but not over tight. Having the lids too tight and not tight enough can both cause the contents to boil out(lids on too tight can also cause the jars to break). Another thing to check is that you dont have the canner in a drafty place, this would cause the pot to cool faster which can cause boil off.
> 
> The PSI drifting up to 13 is no real biggie either, nothing to be overly concerned about especially if you are any altitude above sea level.
> 
> Just take the rings off the jars and wash the jars and rings with soap and water and allow both to dry before putting the rings back on, if you store jars with rings on.
> 
> Dont be discouraged by the boil off of the jars, it is not a show stopper.
> 
> I think I saw another post that you had some potatoes to dehydrate also, is that right?


Thanks, Davarm! I thought that maybe the jars might have been a little too full. They are still sealed and now they are clean and in the pantry.

Yes, I have lots and lots of white and sweet potatoes to dehydrate. That's my mission tomorrow. Steam them, slip the skins off and slice or dice? I don't see much about dehydrating potatoes in my books, so about what temp and time should they be done at?


----------



## Davarm

Well....Ive done alot of`potatoes, white and sweet. The way you dehydrate them depends on how you want to prepare them when you use them.

For the white potatoes, some info first. If you just slice and dehydrate them, the higher heat you use the more discoloration tends to happen, if I put them in the dehydrator at the highest heat, they will come out almost black, doesnt effect the taste or how they rehydrate but they are not pretty. Lower the heat the prettier they come out. If you rinse the slices in a diluted vinegar rinse it will help keep them white. I think it may have been Andi, Emerald, Gypsysue...I dont remember, that suggested using lemon juice but the end result will be the same. The red potatoes tend to darken less than the big "Russets".

2 ways I do white potatoes, 

First, I peel, slice in about 1/4 inch slices, rinse in the vinegar rinse then dehydrate them at about 120-130 degrees. 

Second, I peel, slice in about 1/4 inches then boil the slices until they are about half done. Immediately rinse in cold water and let dry then dehydrate them at about 120-130 degrees. Done this way they are pretty white and translucent, similar to the ones you find in the "Scalloped and Au Groton" slices in box meals".

Something not to do with white potatoes, dont just grate them and put them into the dehydrator, they will come out like a course meal and when you try to cook them it will be like trying to boil a very thick corn starch paste. Not really very appetizing. Done this way though they can be run through a grain mill or food processor and used like corn starch. I have tried the batch that I did this way as a cornstarch substitute and it works pretty well. 

2 ways I do Sweet Potatoes,

First, I peel them grate them in the food processor then dehydrate them at the same 120-130 degrees. When they are done this way you can cook them into casserole type sweet potato dishes.

Second, Peel and slice them into about 3/4 inch slices and boil them to about half done. Immediately drain and rinse them in cold water and let them dry and dehydrate them, again, at about 120-130 degrees. When they are done this way you can make Candied Sweet Potatoes and similar dishes that you wold want the sweet potato pieces to have some definition and not just a mass like mashed potatoes.

I have bucketsssss of white and sweet potatoes done these ways and they are convenient to have around.


----------



## Emerald

I always steam blanch my potatoes whether they are shreds or slices or cubes.. when they are waiting their turn in the steamer they sit in acidulated water.. I use Citric acid in the water but have used lemon juice and vinegar int he water with great success.

Raw potatoes straight into the dehydrator is a nasty mess, at least for me.. they turn black and taste absolutely nasty.
if you borrow a book from the library written by Mary Bell she has plenty of great tips on dehydrating. Most veggies do really need a blanching to dry out and have the best flavor when rehydrated. Veggies with high acid and high sugar do not usually have to be blanched. Sugar and acid do make a big difference.


----------



## Davarm

Emerald said:


> I always steam blanch my potatoes whether they are shreds or slices or cubes.. when they are waiting their turn in the steamer they sit in acidulated water.. I use Citric acid in the water but have used lemon juice and vinegar int he water with great success.
> 
> Raw potatoes straight into the dehydrator is a nasty mess, at least for me.. they turn black and taste absolutely nasty.
> if you borrow a book from the library written by Mary Bell she has plenty of great tips on dehydrating. Most veggies do really need a blanching to dry out and have the best flavor when rehydrated. Veggies with high acid and high sugar do not usually have to be blanched. Sugar and acid do make a big difference.


I'm sorry that I did not remember that it was you that mentioned about lemon or acid the bath for potatoes. You ladies have taught me alot. I am not too proud to learn something though, Thank you all.

Whats with the black potatoes, dont like, huh? Just tell people they are rare delicacy from South America, they will think you fixed them a treat.

The ones that I did that turned black, until I learned how to do them, I kept just in case times got "REAL" hard, or until someone I don't like comes uninvited for dinner.


----------



## goshengirl

Davarm said:


> The ones that I did that turned black, until I learned how to do them, I kept just in case times got "REAL" hard, or until someone I don't like comes uninvited for dinner.


:lolsmash:

I use lemon juice for dehydrating potatoes. Tried lime juice, too, but like lemon better (although I don't know why they'd be different). I slice them directly into a bowl of water with lemon juice, then blanch them, then cool them in another bowl of lemon juice with water. May be overkill, but blackened potatoes gross me out.

And Davarm, I wasn't trying to pound the 75 minutes into your head - I'm sorry if it came across that way. I was just explaining how I did my smokies. And you're right, they're already full of preservatives - I'd rather not think about it! lol 

As for canning, I'm working on chicken breasts again. A while back I posted asking people how they canned their chicken since I wasn't wild about how mine turned out. A lot of folks said they canned dark meat, so I tried that. Didn't go over well in this household (although we generally like dark meat, go figure). So I went back to split breasts on sale. Previously I'd canned raw, or cooked the meat in the slow cooker first, or browned in a skillet. But Davarm said he baked his, so I tried that today - it's a winner! :2thumb: Someone also said they used bullion cubes, so I found some no-sodium bullion crystals and used just a pinch in each quart jar (along with homemade stock). It's amazing what just a couple of changes can do. And the 17 year old son is happy now, too - he hates all my experimenting, and is glad I've settled on a method.


----------



## Davarm

goshengirl said:


> :lolsmash:
> I use lemon juice for dehydrating potatoes. Tried lime juice, too, but like lemon better (although I don't know why they'd be different). I slice them directly into a bowl of water with lemon juice, then blanch them, then cool them in another bowl of lemon juice with water. May be overkill, but blackened potatoes gross me out.


I have 3 grown daughters and when they saw the "black" potatoes, they looked at each other with "that look" and I knew I had to do something. It may sound like an over kill but if all that soaking works, I will try it when I get back onto a potato kick.



goshengirl said:


> And Davarm, I wasn't trying to pound the 75 minutes into your head - I'm sorry if it came across that way. I was just explaining how I did my smokies. And you're right, they're already full of preservatives - I'd rather not think about it! lol


No problem, I did not take it that way at all. I know all about the "proper" processing times. I learned canning mainly from my Great Grandparents, Grand Parents and Parents and I tend to lean toward what I learned from them more than what the "Blue Book" says. One day I am going to have to reconcile the differences.



goshengirl said:


> As for canning, I'm working on chicken breasts again. A while back I posted asking people how they canned their chicken since I wasn't wild about how mine turned out. A lot of folks said they canned dark meat, so I tried that. Didn't go over well in this household (although we generally like dark meat, go figure). So I went back to split breasts on sale. Previously I'd canned raw, or cooked the meat in the slow cooker first, or browned in a skillet. But Davarm said he baked his, so I tried that today - it's a winner! :2thumb: Someone also said they used bullion cubes, so I found some no-sodium bullion crystals and used just a pinch in each quart jar (along with homemade stock). It's amazing what just a couple of changes can do. And the 17 year old son is happy now, too - he hates all my experimenting, and is glad I've settled on a method.


I am really glad you liked baking it first, just a simple step CAN make a world of difference. It was me who adds bullion to the jars and that also makes a world of difference.

Oddly enough, we prefer the chicken breast packed into the jars raw then pressured. My daughters became pretty fond of the commercially caned "stuff" when they ate it as "Dorm Food", to me it doesn't much matter but I try to keep them happy.

My daughters kinda look at me funny when they see me in the kitchen doing my "experimenting" but they like most of what I come up with. They remember all too well how their "momma" cooked, she is/was not very domestic.

I've had to develop a lot of "Skills" since the momma took off, I dont mind people poking fun at it, I just laugh along with them, it is unusual and a bit funny when you think about it.


----------



## Davarm

The grocery store still had the velveeta cheese at $3.99 per pound so I picked up 7 more 2 pound boxes and set to work canning it.

Got it all finished up about 11pm, am definitely finished with canning velveeta.


----------



## timmie

nacho cheese sauce. actually i;m recanning it . i was gifted with several #10 cans of it.i tried it last year after reading some of jackie clay's post on the subject, i still have 1 jar of it left,it looks and tastes the same as when i put it up.


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> nacho cheese sauce. actually i;m recanning it . i was gifted with several #10 cans of it.i tried it last year after reading some of jackie clay's post on the subject, i still have 1 jar of it left,it looks and tastes the same as when i put it up.


I though about doing the same a while back, dont remember why I never did it though. After I got stocked up on all the basics I sarted putting in the "niceties" that would kinda be morale boosters in hard times.

I have some pint jars sitting on the shelf that are not spoken for, may go get a #10 can and do the same.

Question: You have to be real careful when canning the Velveeta. I melt it in a double boiler and add milk to help keep it from over cooking and turning into a discolored brick. Do you have this problem with the Nacho Cheese Sauce or does it can up pretty easily?


----------



## timmie

it cans up very pretty. if i can figure out how,i will post a picture.i just heated it in the double boiler. and water bath for 60 minutes.:2thumb: it gets brownie points when hubby wants a snack.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I canned 12 pints of chicken stock from a chicken we paid $4.50 for and about $3.00 worth of veggies. We fed four people the first night from the chicken and veggies and then turned the rest into chicken salad to feed 3 people lunch and the rest went in tot the stock pot.


----------



## Davarm

The local discount grocery store had chicken leg quarters on sale for $.49 per pound - $4.90 per 10 pound bag. I got 3 and when the daughters came home they had 3 also. We dont have that much freezer space so I had my work cut out for me.

I baked and deboned it and packed it in jars. I just turned the pressure cooker off on the last load, its 03:44. Got 16 quarts, the stock will be cooking until about tomorrow(today?) afternoon and I will cook it down to about 8 quarts total.

I started putting a tablespoon of bullion in each quart jar of chicken a while back, makes a world of difference with those leg quarters.


----------



## JoKing

Davarm said:


> Had to go to the store before I got in the garden and picked up 30 more pounds of chicken leg quarters


I'm sorry but I have to share this. I was skimming your post and misread that you went to your garden to pick chicken legs. Of course, I slowed down and read again, but I already got the visual rotflmao. I crack myself up.


----------



## goshengirl

JoKing said:


> I'm sorry but I have to share this. I was skimming your post and misread that you went to your garden to pick chicken legs.


:lolsmash: That was funny - thank you!


----------



## Davarm

This morning I made a big 2 gallon pot of chile, we all had a few bowls and the rest went into jars and into the canner. 6 quarts and 1 pint. I have been dehydrating it but the dehydrator is full of "Corn King Ham Stuff", I think it may have been ham at one time but not any more. 

A few days ago I picked up some of the spring Asparagus that was in a local grocery store for $1.50 per pound and made a "BIG" pot of Cream of Asparagus Soup. The left over went into the freezer until I got around to canning it tonight along with the Chile. 3 quarts and 1 pint, will be done in about 5 minues, then I'm off to bed.

Last week I told "cybergranny" about pickled Jalapenos and since all that I made last year were gone, I went to the store and bought about 6 pounds of "BIG" japs and made some Pickled Peppers. Made them polish style with about 1 teaspoon of dried dill flowers, a couple cloves of garlic and diced carrots in the bottom of the jar, I think I made 8 or 10 pints and only 3 are left now.


----------



## neldarez

JoKing said:


> I'm sorry but I have to share this. I was skimming your post and misread that you went to your garden to pick chicken legs. Of course, I slowed down and read again, but I already got the visual rotflmao. I crack myself up.


lol, you crack me up too! I wonder what DH thinks when he's sitting in living room and I'm sitting in spare bedroom cracking up? keep him guessing!:lolsmash:


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> This morning I made a big 2 gallon pot of chile, we all had a few bowls and the rest went into jars and into the canner. 6 quarts and 1 pint. I have been dehydrating it but the dehydrator is full of "Corn King Ham Stuff", I think it may have been ham at one time but not any more.
> 
> A few days ago I picked up some of the spring Asparagus that was in a local grocery store for $1.50 per pound and made a "BIG" pot of Cream of Asparagus Soup. The left over went into the freezer until I got around to canning it tonight along with the Chile. 3 quarts and 1 pint, will be done in about 5 minues, then I'm off to bed.
> 
> Last week I told "cybergranny" about pickled Jalapenos and since all that I made last year were gone, I went to the store and bought about 6 pounds of "BIG" japs and made some Pickled Peppers. Made them polish style with about 1 teaspoon of dried dill flowers, a couple cloves of garlic and diced carrots in the bottom of the jar, I think I made 8 or 10 pints and only 3 are left now.


Did the chili have meat in it? Did you have to can it in the pressure canner?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Did the chili have meat in it? Did you have to can it in the pressure canner?


Yes Ms Nelda, that answers your questions.

Yes on both counts, This batch I made with about twice the meat that I usually do, had some that I needed to do something with. I picked some up in the "Discount" section of he meat counter so I didn't want it sitting around very long(thats why I made Chili).

I put all the jars in the canner, the pint included in the same batch and pressured them at about 8 pounds for an hour and a half. I would normally go 5 pounds but the burner setting leveled off at 8 so I just let it go. That was a bit too long for the pint but I wasn't about to sit up another hour + to do just one pint.



JoKing said:


> I'm sorry but I have to share this. I was skimming your post and misread that you went to your garden to pick chicken legs. Of course, I slowed down and read again, but I already got the visual rotflmao. I crack myself up.


I dont know how I missed your post, just saw it. I have picked some pretty strange things from my garden but I will tell you for sure, never "Chicken Legs".:dunno:


----------



## stayingthegame

JoKing said:


> I'm sorry but I have to share this. I was skimming your post and misread that you went to your garden to pick chicken legs. Of course, I slowed down and read again, but I already got the visual rotflmao. I crack myself up.


I wanted to raise chickens. I went to the Co-Op and purchased 2 dozen. A week later, nothing seemed to be happening so i went back and purchased 4 dozen. The store manager was surprised but said nothing. Still not having any luck raising my chickens, i returned to the Co-Op to purchase 6 dozen. The manager asked me why I needed so many chickens. I replied, i'm trying to raise chickens but not having any luck. Manager asked what was going wrong and why I was not successful. I replied "I'm not sure if I'm Planting them too deep or too close together". Maybe I needed to plant them 3 in a hill. The manager busted out laughing and said "Maybe you are planting them too deep!" LOFL:surrender::nuts:


----------



## Davarm

stayingthegame said:


> I wanted to raise chickens. I went to the Co-Op and purchased 2 dozen. A week later, nothing seemed to be happening so i went back and purchased 4 dozen. The store manager was surprised but said nothing. Still not having any luck raising my chickens, i returned to the Co-Op to purchase 6 dozen. The manager asked me why I needed so many chickens. I replied, i'm trying to raise chickens but not having any luck. Manager asked what was going wrong and why I was not successful. I replied "I'm not sure if I'm Planting them too deep or too close together". Maybe I needed to plant them 3 in a hill. The manager busted out laughing and said "Maybe you are planting them too deep!" LOFL:surrender::nuts:


You really had my attention until about 1/2 way through........:2thumb::2thumb:

Daing, between this and Gypsysue's Snow Peas, I'm feeling like I'm a real Putz!:surrender:


----------



## neldarez

Several years ago we had some friends from the "coast" side of our state come to visit us. They loved creamed corn so I told the husband that he could come with me to the garden to pick creamed corn. He kept saying, I didn't know you could grow it...really? Before they had gotten to our house I had gone to the IGA store and bought several cans of creamed corn. I tied the cans to the bottom of my corn stalks. We went out and gathered them, we were dieing laughing, and I told them I could prove that I had grown them because on the label it said " western family" and that's what we were!! This just came flooding back when the comment was made about gathering chicken legs from the garden.....lol


----------



## Davarm

The last 2 days we have had soup and salad for supper, we usually make twice as much soup as we need with left overs in mind.

Canned 3 quarts of Cream of Potato and Spinach soup, 3 quarts of Chicken and Dumplings a quart of left over Pinto Beans.


----------



## OdieB

I just did my first oven canning. I did small pastas (little teenie shells, small macaroni and little rigatonis') I chose the very small ones, since they have less air space. You can fit about a pound of pasta in a quart jar. They look great. They all sealed, but my husband thinks I am wasting jars. I don't have to worry about mice, or mouse pee-pee or the boxes and bags absorbing odors or moisture. I DO worry about breaking and transporting (in a hurry) but we have other storage methods for that.

Next, my sister and I are going to try pressure canning chicken and ground beef. Wish us luck!

OdieB


----------



## catsraven

Canned 7 pints of beans and 6 pints of pickled beets. Mom and I are the only ones that eat the beets. It just leaves more for us. :thumbraise:


----------



## Davarm

The girls brought home 15 pounds of strawberries a few minutes ago, guess its going to be strawberry preserves tonight.


----------



## Listmaker

Canning up the beets today and tonight it will be more green beans. The beans are plotting against me. The cool weather has caused them to go crazy.


----------



## ilovetigger

Been planting this seasons garden for the last few days. Not even half way through with the first biggest bed yet. lol

32 hot peppers, 32 sweet peppers, extended the wild garlic patch, 300+ onions, parsnips ready to pick, carrots ready to pick, 16 broccoli, 8 brussel sprouts, 16 cabbage, carrot seeded, dill seeded, lettuce seeded, and hubby made me a step planter for spices. LOTS left to get planted. Gonna be busy for a couple of weeks yet. 

Last thing I canned..........homemade pork & Beans and homemade Boston baked beans. I have several gallon bags of chicken carcasses ready to be made into homemade chicken stock up next on my canning agenda.


----------



## Possumfam

How do you know when you've canned enough of one thing, like um.....GREEN BEANS!!! Is there such a thing as too many green beans????? :gaah:
I'm thinking there must be a reason for this bumper crop. Maybe we're just gonna have to share the excess. Whew - there's lots-o-green beans.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

We don't have anything producing yet besides leafy greens. Our bean plants and beets and onions just went into the ground. Hopefully we can have most of our spring planting done before May is through. You can never have enough green beans. Come winter, when you pop open a jar of home grown goodness, you'll see why.


----------



## Davarm

ContinualHarvest said:


> We don't have anything producing yet besides leafy greens. Our bean plants and beets and onions just went into the ground. Hopefully we can have most of our spring planting done before May is through. You can never have enough green beans. Come winter, when you pop open a jar of home grown goodness, you'll see why.


Every time I read that someone has just gotten their summer garden going, I have to do a double take at the persons locaion, Its just a little strange sometimes because we have already had a number of 100 degree days here(Texas).

When I was stationed in MD. we always looked forward to all the truck gardens over on the Eastern Shore when produce would start coming in.

You guys DO grow some good "stuff" up there!


----------



## stayingthegame

canned 16 jars of green beans two days ago. still had enough for about three more jars except they got eaten before hitting the jars. :gaah: went and looked last night and had a lot more ready to pick. tom and peppers not doing well yet :dunno:


----------



## cybergranny

asparagus


----------



## Davarm

I had to go to the grocery store(pharmacy) today and, just my luck, they had chicken leg quarters on sale for $.49 per pound. I got 3 bags and a case of quart jars. I was kinda looking forward to an easy evening and hitting the rack early but that was not to be.

Its going to be chicken tonight and stock tomorrow.


----------



## bunkerbob

Canned 6 quarts of artichokes yesterday, second batch this spring, the gallon jar is for eating now, quarts to store .


----------



## cybergranny

Red beans, kidney and baby lima beans yesterday and more baby lima beans today.


----------



## Davarm

bunkerbob said:


> Canned 6 quarts of artichokes yesterday, second batch this spring, the gallon jar is for eating now, quarts to store .


You know, most people have never eaten artichokes before, even fewer have eaten them canned.

The first time I had them was while stationed in Italy, I loved them and it took me almost a year to figure out how to ask what they were.

Do you can them in water, salt water, vinegar or what? I have had them many ways but never canned any myself, they are much too expensive to buy enough to can here and they dont grow well enough to plant them in the garden.


----------



## bunkerbob

Davarm said:


> You know, most people have never eaten artichokes before, even fewer have eaten them canned.
> 
> The first time I had them was while stationed in Italy, I loved them and it took me almost a year to figure out how to ask what they were.
> 
> Do you can them in water, salt water, vinegar or what? I have had them many ways but never canned any myself, they are much too expensive to buy enough to can here and they dont grow well enough to plant them in the garden.


In between each harvest are plenty of small immature heads a couple of inches across ripe for marinating and canning.
Start a large pot with water and about 6 tablespoons of 'Fruit Fresh' or ascorbic acid to preserve freshness and color.
Trim them and peel down to the inner core discarding most of the outer leaves, cut in half or quarter depending on their size.
Now place them in the large pot of boiling water with 'Fruit Fresh'. The larger chokes that are too big to be canned are steamed for their hearts and cooled for a treat later.

Boil for about 45minutes or until tender.
In the mean time get your canning jars ready for the hot water bath canning method.

I add about 1-tablespoon of white vinegar, 
½-teaspoon of salt, 
one spring of fresh oregano or dry about 2 tablespoons, 
one large fresh ordry bay leaf,
2-tablespoons of olive oil, 
1/2 -teaspoon dry ground garlic and a small pinch of crushed red pepper to each jar. 

Boil for about 45minutes or until tender.
In the mean time get your canning jars ready for the hot water bath canning method.
Spoon in cooked chokes about 2 inches from the top, add 1 more tablespoon of olive oil, and ladle in the hot liquid that you boiled them in to about 1 inch from the top. 
Once filled, take a butter knife and run around the inside to remove as many air bubbles as you can.

Clean rim of hot jars with a clean wet rag or paper towel looking and feeling for any cracks or chips. Place lid and ring on, and hand tighten. Place these in your canner that has been boiling rapidly at 240 degrees, submerge with about an inch of water over the top of the jars.
Process these for 40 minutes adding about 5 min for every 1000 ft over 2000 ft above sea level. Makesure you keep the temperature at 240 degrees during the canning process.


----------



## Davarm

Thanks, I am going to put that in my archive in the chance that I am ever fortunate enough to obtain a quantity of artichokes. 

If you haven't ever tried it before, they are really good on pizzas. That is where I first encountered them while in Italy. It took me a while to realize what they were but no pizza is complete without them.


----------



## Davarm

Tonight, or last night, its Hot Dill Pickles and Banana Peppers. The pickling cucumbers and banana peppers are just starting to come in so it is only a few jars at a time right now. The good thing is that the cucumbers, dill and peppers started getting ready right at the same time this year, no waiting around for one or the other.


----------



## cybergranny

Hey Davarm==care to share your banana pepper recipe. Mine always turn out too soft.


----------



## Davarm

cybergranny said:


> Hey Davarm==care to share your banana pepper recipe. Mine always turn out too soft.


I dont do much with the banana peppers, I slice them, put them in a container with about 3/4 teaspoon of "Alum" per gallon of peppers then pour boiling water over them and allow them to "wilt(about 15 minutes)". I drain, pack them into jars and pour undiluted vinegar over them and put the lids on. The jars will seal as they cool.

I dont much care for them this way but that's the way the DD's like them so I do it to make them happy.

Thats about it for the Banana Peppers


----------



## ComputerGuy

I did my first ever batch of dill pickles with cucumbers from the garden. Great experience and we will find out in a month how they turned out


----------



## timmie

*what d todayid you can*

things are beginning to take off here i got 6 quarts green beans and i quart zucchini today.have to finish picking green beans today and start picking peas this weekend.


----------



## timmie

things are beginning to take off here i got 6 quarts green beans and 1 quart zucchini today.have to finish picking green beans today and start picking peas this weekend.


----------



## cybergranny

Davarm said:


> I dont do much with the banana peppers, I slice them, put them in a container with about 3/4 teaspoon of "Alum" per gallon of peppers then pour boiling water over them and allow them to "wilt(about 15 minutes)". I drain, pack them into jars and pour undiluted vinegar over them and put the lids on. The jars will seal as they cool.
> 
> I dont much care for them this way but that's the way the DD's like them so I do it to make them happy.
> 
> Thats about it for the Banana Peppers


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## NicoleG

Doing chili and beans tomorrow....This family loves chili and it's a must for us many times a month!

Now I need to figure out how to store (vacuum seal) nacho chips LOL


----------



## Davarm

cybergranny said:


> Interesting. Thanks.


Jalapenos, Serranos and Sweet Hungarian peppers are a totally different story though. I do them the way "I" like them.

When I start doing those I will post the Directions/Recipes I use.

The DD's like the banana peppers done that way so they can put them on home made Pizzas. "I" dont eat those pizzas.


----------



## cybergranny

NicoleG said:


> Doing chili and beans tomorrow....This family loves chili and it's a must for us many times a month!
> 
> Now I need to figure out how to store (vacuum seal) nacho chips LOL


In half gallon jars. Worked great for crackers and graham crackers. Doesn't smash them at all.


----------



## Hottooth

Today was 7 quarts green beans and 2 quarts squash(squash went to the freezer).


----------



## timmie

7 quarts green beans:2thumb:


----------



## NicoleG

5 quarts of chili yesterday...my very first batch of pressure canning. 

Just wanted to brag (pats herself on the shoulder)....they stayed sealed (so far) and I haven't put them away yet because I'm still admiring them LOL.


----------



## goshengirl

NicoleG said:


> 5 quarts of chili yesterday...my very first batch of pressure canning.


Way to go! :congrat:


----------



## NicoleG

Oh no... I just realized my canner was at 12 psi for the last few minutes...what happens? do I need to start my 90 minute count over? crud!

Edited: It appears my jars are still sealed after 4 days...those jars are on the "watch shelf" and I'll use all but one first....the last one will be the experiment


----------



## bunkerbob

Saturday canned 28 quarts of chicken thighs, 12 pints of sage & white wine mustard, 15 pints of chicken broth, and made 15 lbs of rabbit sausage with our MAG group. Two pressure canners one water bath canner and the meat grinder going 8am to 7pm, whew!


----------



## pixieduster

bunkerbob said:


> Saturday canned 28 quarts of chicken thighs, 12 pints of sage & white wine mustard, 15 pints of chicken broth, and made 15 lbs of rabbit sausage with our MAG group. Two pressure canners one water bath canner and the meat grinder going 8am to 7pm, whew!


Awsome, you are a beast! Lol. My couple of quarts at a time sounds so small. I'm just now learning canning. Great fun.


----------



## Listmaker

8 qts green beans, 7 pints pickled beets and 6 qts carrots. Froze a whole bunch of sugar snap peas and even managed to dehydrate 10 trays of dill and basil. House smells like pizza pickles.


----------



## timmie

31 quarts squash and 2 quarts green beans and 2 quarts peas. plus enough to cook big bowls full and give my Mother some of all. it's been a very busy day


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> 31 quarts squash and 2 quarts green beans and 2 quarts peas. plus enough to cook big bowls full and give my Mother some of all. it's been a very busy day


Daing Ms timmie, 31 quarts of squash - way to go...:congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## cybergranny

bunkerbob said:


> Saturday canned 28 quarts of chicken thighs, 12 pints of sage & white wine mustard, 15 pints of chicken broth, and made 15 lbs of rabbit sausage with our MAG group. Two pressure canners one water bath canner and the meat grinder going 8am to 7pm, whew!


Recipe for the rabbit sausage would be appreciated. Just ordered a meat grinder and casings.


----------



## bunkerbob

We added the fat trimmed from a large ham from Thanksgiving, fresh sage, oregano, rosemary and garlic, seasoned salt, pepper, crushed red pepper to all 15 lbs, then divide into thirds, one batch liquid smoke, the next cayenne pepper, more crushed red pepper, cumin, one serrano pepper and red food color to mark as hot. We used hog casings, the edible kind.
The rabbits were supplied fresh from one of the MAG memebers, about 4-5 pounds each.


----------



## cybergranny

OK thanks bunkerbob. Pretty much like other meat sausages. The ham fat was a great idea.


----------



## marlas1too

canning 3 cases of bacon bits in wide mouth pints


----------



## marlas1too

I'm canning 3 cases of wide mouth pints today will make six cases in all--this is great when you need some seasoning meat for beans or soup


----------



## NicoleG

Davarm said:


> 10 bounds of butter today in half pint jars. Go it for $1.89 a pound.
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> Had to go to the store before I got in the garden and picked up 30 more pounds of chicken leg quarters for $5.90 per bag and just put them into the oven on a timer, 2- 2pound boxes of velveeta for $3.99am each and am going to can it all along with the butter tonight.


I know I can look this up but how the heck do you can butter? velveeta?


----------



## timmie

not exactly about canning,but i would like to know if anyone has frozen green tomatoes to use in canning chow-chow? what i would like to do is use my own green tomatoes for a hambuger/hot dog relish this fall or early winter when i can get fresh cabbage out of the garden.some of our tomatoes have black spots on them and rather than throw away the whole tomato i tought maybe freeze the good part for use later. can you tell i don't like to see anything ruin.


----------



## timmie

by the way the squash i just put up didn't come out of my garden. for some reason i can't seem to grow the yellow squash but i can grow zuchinni. i bought them from our local farmers market. will probably get some more later on.


----------



## neldarez

bunkerbob said:


> Saturday canned 28 quarts of chicken thighs, 12 pints of sage & white wine mustard, 15 pints of chicken broth, and made 15 lbs of rabbit sausage with our MAG group. Two pressure canners one water bath canner and the meat grinder going 8am to 7pm, whew!


wow! You might be the guru of canning like Davarm is on dehydrating! That's incredible bunkerbob......I love the pics, it helps me see what stuff is suppose to look like. Don't know a thing about mustard but it sounds awesome too!:2thumb:


----------



## neldarez

timmie said:


> 31 quarts squash and 2 quarts green beans and 2 quarts peas. plus enough to cook big bowls full and give my Mother some of all. it's been a very busy day


what kind of squash did you can? I've never canned squash but this year I'm growing pumpkins and acorn squash.


----------



## neldarez

NicoleG said:


> 5 quarts of chili yesterday...my very first batch of pressure canning.
> 
> Just wanted to brag (pats herself on the shoulder)....they stayed sealed (so far) and I haven't put them away yet because I'm still admiring them LOL.


I've only made chili once so far and it was so/so, not really very good I didn't think. Did you make your own chili?


----------



## Davarm

I'll tell you guys a secret about making chili(wont be much of one now), while you are learning to make your own version that you and your family like, you can cheat and add a can of Wolf Brand to the batch to flavor it up.

This will make any attempts you are not completely happy with "more familiar tasting" until you get the spices and ingredients perfected. My daughters never caught on to me while I was doing it years ago.


----------



## pixieduster

Do I have to use a pressure cooker for all meats and chilis? I've only done veggies and fruits so far because I'm afraid of making meats without the pressure cooker.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I'll tell you guys a secret about making chili(wont be much of one now), while you are learning to make your own version that you and your family like, you can cheat and add a can of Wolf Brand to the batch to flavor it up.
> 
> This will make any attempts you are not completely happy with "more familiar tasting" until you get the spices and ingredients perfected. My daughters never caught on to me while I was doing it years ago.


you're like the eveready bunny, can count on you!! lol before bug:gaah: after bug


----------



## timmie

yellow crookneck and straight neck and i am fixing to can some zuchinni, all of these are summer squash.


----------



## mdprepper

pixieduster said:


> Do I have to use a pressure cooker for all meats and chilis? I've only done veggies and fruits so far because I'm afraid of making meats without the pressure cooker.


The standard is to pressure can meats and anything containing meat. Some folks still just use a water bath. I personally would stick to the pressure canner. Better safe than sorry. I am sure some of resident experts will be along to give you better advice.

Don't forget you can also dehydrate your chili if you want (thanks Davarm )


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> not exactly about canning,but i would like to know if anyone has frozen green tomatoes to use in canning chow-chow? what i would like to do is use my own green tomatoes for a hambuger/hot dog relish this fall or early winter when i can get fresh cabbage out of the garden.some of our tomatoes have black spots on them and rather than throw away the whole tomato i tought maybe freeze the good part for use later. can you tell i don't like to see anything ruin.


I just had a round of "Blossom End Rot" which causes the bad spots on the tomatoes, their is an easy fix for the problem. At your garden or feed/seed store, get a bottle of "calcium chloride" solution, it is marketed as BER cure of something similar. It is fairly cheap(at about $6.00 per bottle), you spray it on the plants twice a week and after about 3 applications it(BER) will be gone. It will not fix the problem on the tomatoes that are effected but no more will have it.

I dont make chow-chow(haven't had it since I was a kid) and cant offer any suggestions about freezing the tomatoes.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> you're like the eveready bunny, can count on you!! lol before bug:gaah: after bug


Like I told you Ms Nelda, I REALLY to eat!!!!


----------



## NicoleG

neldarez said:


> I've only made chili once so far and it was so/so, not really very good I didn't think. Did you make your own chili?


Yes I did make my own. I'm sure you've all been through a few recipes like I have for chili and I always go back to the one my mom made years ago. I don't know anyone that makes it that way and it's going to sound odd...but here it is: (I'll apologize in advance for the lack of measurements amounts)

This made 5 quarts:

4 lbs ground beef (we like it finely ground and lean)
4 cans (the smaller ones) of Campbell's tomato soup
1 can of diced tomatoes (28 oz) - add another if you like a chunky chili
2 med chopped onions
2 chopped green peppers (suit to taste)
2 chopped red peppers
1 can of tomato based brown beans
1 large can of red kidney beans - I used my dehydrated ones this time

Then here is where I cheat - I use 3 or 4 packages of El Paso Chili seasonings. I CANNOT seem to get the right amount of spices consistently, so this ensure that I have the same kind every time and we love the taste. Why fix it if it isn't broke huh?

We tend to like a thicker chili so I simmer for a long while and if I need to I add tomato juice to it or another can of tomatoes.


----------



## NicoleG

bunkerbob said:


> Saturday canned 28 quarts of chicken thighs, 12 pints of sage & white wine mustard, 15 pints of chicken broth, and made 15 lbs of rabbit sausage with our MAG group. Two pressure canners one water bath canner and the meat grinder going 8am to 7pm, whew!


BunkerBob,

I had to look up this sage and white wine mustard, I thought you had made a chicken dish with it ...only to find you made the actual mustard! I looked up the recipe and I'm sooooo happy now 

I'm totally making this on the weekend! It looks delicious! Thanks!


----------



## bunkerbob

NicoleG said:


> BunkerBob,
> 
> I had to look up this sage and white wine mustard, I thought you had made a chicken dish with it ...only to find you made the actual mustard! I looked up the recipe and I'm sooooo happy now
> 
> I'm totally making this on the weekend! It looks delicious! Thanks!


You are welcome, and by the way the mustard is delicious with the rabbit sausage.


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks for the chili recipe, Nicole! :2thumb:


----------



## partdeux

pixieduster said:


> Do I have to use a pressure cooker for all meats and chilis? I've only done veggies and fruits so far because I'm afraid of making meats without the pressure cooker.


yes, you have to have a pressure canner for meats, and I believe even some veggies, but need to look at my ball book for the specifics. Pressure canning allows the temperature to rise above the level that bad bugs can live and kills them before they make you sick.


----------



## partdeux

NicoleG said:


> I know I can look this up but how the heck do you can butter? velveeta?


There's a whole thread on this site about canning butter. Make your own decision after reading through the thread how or if you're going to can butter :surrender:


----------



## pixieduster

Mdprepper and partdeux: thanks. I'm learning. Will have to purchase one of those pressure cookers. Was trying to avoid the expense but food safety is obviously more important.


----------



## LilRedHen

pixieduster said:


> Mdprepper and partdeux: thanks. I'm learning. Will have to purchase one of those pressure cookers. Was trying to avoid the expense but food safety is obviously more important.


I caught a sale on 27 quart Presto canners in December at Amazon for $60.00. I bought two, one for me and one for dd for a Christmas gift. I wanted an All American brand, but was just too cheap to buy one, much less two. I had been using my grandmother's 1930 canner, which had been in use every summer for 81 years. Think of a pressure canner as an investment that will last for many many years.


----------



## NicoleG

partdeux said:


> There's a whole thread on this site about canning butter. Make your own decision after reading through the thread how or if you're going to can butter :surrender:


Thank you. I'll look for the thread.

Edited: I conducted a search for canning butter....to no avail


----------



## neldarez

NicoleG said:


> Thank you. I'll look for the thread.
> 
> Edited: I conducted a search for canning butter....to no avail


http://cdn.preparedsociety.com/forum/images/icons/icon1.gif

don't know how to share from another thread...we'll see if this works
nope, let me go find it again......I also don't know how to delete the whole response ....


----------



## neldarez

Canned Butter
Im going to try this with my churned butter and see if it works.

1. Any butter can be used but the higher quality butters will be easier to work with. There isn't as much separation.

2. One pound of butter is a little more then a pint so it is easy to figure how many one pint jars you will need.

3. First clean your jars thoroughly and put them in an oven at 250 degrees F. for about 30 minutes. Put your rings and lids in a small pot and simmer for ten minutes.

4. Next melt the butter slowly until it comes to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for five minutes.

5. Then pour the melted butter into the hot jars. I use a large pyrex measuring cup. Make sure you keep the butter stirred so that it doesn't separate.

6. Clean the tops of the jars with a cloth and put on the lids and rings. Tighten securely. Leave about one half of an inch space at the top of the jars.

7. As the jars start to cool you will need to shake them several times. It isn't a necessary step but the butter will look much better if you do.

8. When the jars are cool and SEALED put them in your storage. They should keep for three or four years if kept cool and dark.

Enjoy 

How to can butter
Last edited by catsraven; 02-05-2010 at 02:34 AM.
There! I did it


----------



## neldarez

neldarez said:


> Canned Butter
> Im going to try this with my churned butter and see if it works.
> 
> 1. Any butter can be used but the higher quality butters will be easier to work with. There isn't as much separation.
> 
> 2. One pound of butter is a little more then a pint so it is easy to figure how many one pint jars you will need.
> 
> 3. First clean your jars thoroughly and put them in an oven at 250 degrees F. for about 30 minutes. Put your rings and lids in a small pot and simmer for ten minutes.
> 
> 4. Next melt the butter slowly until it comes to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for five minutes.
> 
> 5. Then pour the melted butter into the hot jars. I use a large pyrex measuring cup. Make sure you keep the butter stirred so that it doesn't separate.
> 
> 6. Clean the tops of the jars with a cloth and put on the lids and rings. Tighten securely. Leave about one half of an inch space at the top of the jars.
> 
> 7. As the jars start to cool you will need to shake them several times. It isn't a necessary step but the butter will look much better if you do.
> 
> 8. When the jars are cool and SEALED put them in your storage. They should keep for three or four years if kept cool and dark.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> How to can butter
> Last edited by catsraven; 02-05-2010 at 02:34 AM.
> There! I did it


Someone else has shared on here how to do it and even have pics, I"m looking for that one now. If I can find it I'll share it also!


----------



## neldarez

I haven't found it yet but I know that Davarm cans butter, then again, Davarm does just about everything! lol, wish I could find the one that had the pics with it, it's really important that you shake it until it cools so it will not separate. I've never done yet but I will certainly try it.


----------



## Davarm

I can always tell when someone is talking about me, I shoulda known it was Ms Nelda again!

I looked for that thread/post I made and for the life of me, I cant find it, I did find the thread that NotAGrasshopper, started on the same subject, shortly after.

NotAGrasshopper
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canning-butter-right-way-7822/

I recently started using half pint jars, Canned butter seems to go bad faster(after opened) than regular stick butter for some reason, so I thought a smaller jar would shorten the time it would hang around after being opened.

I have also pressure canned butter, both ways seem to work equally well and I can tell no difference in(taste or quality) the two methods.

I am always doing some kind of "Food Experiment" to come up with different ways to do things, just to make sure that all my bases are covered.



neldarez said:


> I haven't found it yet but I know that Davarm cans butter, then again, Davarm does just about everything! lol, wish I could find the one that had the pics with it, it's really important that you shake it until it cools so it will not separate. I've never done yet but I will certainly try it.


If you happen to let the jars cool and solidify with the butter and liquid separated, you can always go back and drop the jars in warm water, and keep them shook up while they re-solidify. No Biggie!


----------



## NicoleG

I wonder if someone can help with my question. I make a green lentil/ground beef soup and I'd like to can this soup in quarts.....BUT I'm worried that the lentil will be too thick to pressure can safely...

The soup is simmered and made in advance and I'll pack the hot jars with the hot soup. If I leave it kind of "runny"..do you think the jars would be ok?

Any help would be great.


----------



## NicoleG

bunkerbob said:


> You are welcome, and by the way the mustard is delicious with the rabbit sausage.


I'm making this mustard tomorrow...my mouth has been watering since I saw the recipe and ran out to get all the ingredients.

My husband is thinking I'm canning/dehydrating/prepping crazy now LOL


----------



## NicoleG

neldarez said:


> Canned Butter
> Im going to try this with my churned butter and see if it works.
> 
> 1. Any butter can be used but the higher quality butters will be easier to work with. There isn't as much separation.
> 
> 2. One pound of butter is a little more then a pint so it is easy to figure how many one pint jars you will need.
> 
> 3. First clean your jars thoroughly and put them in an oven at 250 degrees F. for about 30 minutes. Put your rings and lids in a small pot and simmer for ten minutes.
> 
> 4. Next melt the butter slowly until it comes to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for five minutes.
> 
> 5. Then pour the melted butter into the hot jars. I use a large pyrex measuring cup. Make sure you keep the butter stirred so that it doesn't separate.
> 
> 6. Clean the tops of the jars with a cloth and put on the lids and rings. Tighten securely. Leave about one half of an inch space at the top of the jars.
> 
> 7. As the jars start to cool you will need to shake them several times. It isn't a necessary step but the butter will look much better if you do.
> 
> 8. When the jars are cool and SEALED put them in your storage. They should keep for three or four years if kept cool and dark.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> How to can butter
> Last edited by catsraven; 02-05-2010 at 02:34 AM.
> There! I did it


You ROCK! thanks so much. I NEED butter when the SHTF LOL...


----------



## partdeux

NicoleG said:


> I wonder if someone can help with my question. I make a green lentil/ground beef soup and I'd like to can this soup in quarts.....BUT I'm worried that the lentil will be too thick to pressure can safely...
> 
> The soup is simmered and made in advance and I'll pack the hot jars with the hot soup. If I leave it kind of "runny"..do you think the jars would be ok?
> 
> Any help would be great.


Meat is 90 minutes qts.

Leave it a bit less thick and you'll be fine... and if you find it's too thick, add some water when it's reheated. Just make sure all the bubbles are out of the jars before processing.


----------



## NicoleG

partdeux said:


> Meat is 90 minutes qts.
> 
> Leave it a bit less thick and you'll be fine... and if you find it's too thick, add some water when it's reheated. Just make sure all the bubbles are out of the jars before processing.


Thank you Partdeux.....


----------



## Davarm

partdeux said:


> Meat is 90 minutes qts.
> 
> Leave it a bit less thick and you'll be fine... and if you find it's too thick, add some water when it's reheated. Just make sure all the bubbles are out of the jars before processing.


Ditto

I have canned Brown Lentils (not with meat) before, and they do seem to thicken up a little but a little water added when heating it up fixed that.


----------



## Davarm

I just finished up with 6 quarts of tomatoes and 5 quart jars and 1 1/2 gallon jar of Hot Garlic Dill Pickles. 

Looks like it will be more of the same tomorrow(or later today).


----------



## Davarm

It was just 6 1/2 gallon jars of "Hot Garlic Dill Slices" tonight(or this morning). I make the slices from Armenian Cucumbers, they make good dill slices.


----------



## kyhoti

First batch of blackberry preserves setting up


----------



## NicoleG

kyhoti said:


> First batch of blackberry preserves setting up


Looks yummy!


----------



## Possumfam

Davarm said:


> I just finished up with 6 quarts of tomatoes and 5 quart jars and 1 1/2 gallon jar of Hot Garlic Dill Pickles.
> 
> Looks like it will be more of the same tomorrow(or later today).


:gaah: I should be doing the same thing, but the chickens ate every good sized tomato we had! Seriously considered dumplings, but they have me in a catch 22 - w/o them I'd have to buy eggs. We think we've got it straightened out (put them and their house in the goat yard - which really is a goat acre) and hopefully we'll be canning tomatoes soon, too. :gaah:


----------



## Davarm

Possumfam said:


> :gaah: I should be doing the same thing, but the chickens ate every good sized tomato we had! Seriously considered dumplings, but they have me in a catch 22 - w/o them I'd have to buy eggs. We think we've got it straightened out (put them and their house in the goat yard - which really is a goat acre) and hopefully we'll be canning tomatoes soon, too. :gaah:


A chicken coop and fenced yard is on my list and when I get it done with the chickens in, I almost would turn them loose in the garden to eat grasshoppers and take a hit on the tomatoes just to get back at the pests.

I understand about the tomatoes though, when I was a kid, we would catch it if we left the gate open and the birds got into the garden.


----------



## ilovetigger

A good rule of thumb is a 2 year supply. You never know when you are going to have a year of poor crops.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> It was just 6 1/2 gallon jars of "Hot Garlic Dill Slices" tonight(or this morning). I make the slices from Armenian Cucumbers, they make good dill slices.


What's up with burning the candle at both ends again!!


----------



## Hottooth

Green beans and more green beans!


----------



## Kessler

Last week I canned about 30 quarts of green beans. Last evening, my wife made a large crockpot of beef stew and I canned two quarts. My 11 year old and I probably ate a quart and the rest went into the refrigerator. Nothing goes better with beef stew than a peanut butter sandwich!........


----------



## Possumfam

ilovetigger said:


> A good rule of thumb is a 2 year supply. You never know when you are going to have a year of poor crops.


I agree! A dear elderly friend of mine passed on this advice a few years back. I had put up all the pickles I needed for the year, and she suggested that if I still had cukes and the rest of the supplies, why not keep it up, maybe I won't have to do the work next year. Well, my new planning is exactly what you've stated. The most difficult part of this is where to put it all.


----------



## partdeux

ilovetigger said:


> A good rule of thumb is a 2 year supply. You never know when you are going to have a year of poor crops.


As most of the MI cherry crop was destroyed this spring...


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> What's up with burning the candle at both ends again!!


Both Ends? I think I'm working on 3 or 4 right now, I have to get my beets in, chard is still staying ahead of the grasshoppers so I'm having to keep it up. The zucchini is outpacing me, cucumbers are coming in every day, green beans are needing to be picked ever other day, the winter squash are starting to ripen(ate a "Jumbo Pink Banana" last night - some kinda good). The black eye peas are ready to be picked........

Yea Ms Nelda, I guess that candles getting kinda short right about now but I have another box in the closet!


----------



## neldarez

Kessler said:


> Last week I canned about 30 quarts of green beans. Last evening, my wife made a large crockpot of beef stew and I canned two quarts. My 11 year old and I probably ate a quart and the rest went into the refrigerator. Nothing goes better with beef stew than a peanut butter sandwich!........


That would have to be canned in the pressure cooker right? It just never enters my mind to can something unless I have a full canner, I need to change the way I think! Do you have to fill the canner with jars when there is just a couple of items? Will they fall over if it's not full? I guess I'll be quiet now and let you answer:sssh:


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Both Ends? I think I'm working on 3 or 4 right now, I have to get my beets in, chard is still staying ahead of the grasshoppers so I'm having to keep it up. The zucchini is outpacing me, cucumbers are coming in every day, green beans are needing to be picked ever other day, the winter squash are starting to ripen(ate a "Jumbo Pink Banana" last night - some kinda good). The black eye peas are ready to be picked........
> 
> Yea Ms Nelda, I guess that candles getting kinda short right about now but I have another box in the closet!


I pray that I get a chance to be busy like that too! just got my first bloom on my 12 in. tall tomatoes.....it's suppose to be yucky weather for the rest of the week but at least things are still coming up!! Yay:congrat:
Thank heaven for backstock!! You go Davarm, rah rah rah


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> I pray that I get a chance to be busy like that too! just got my first bloom on my 12 in. tall tomatoes.....it's suppose to be yucky weather for the rest of the week but at least things are still coming up!! Yay:congrat:
> Thank heaven for backstock!! You go Davarm, rah rah rah


Well Ms Nelda, I will say the same prayer for you. I have been up all night canning beets and dehydrating beet greens and Zucchini. All the dehydrators are running out on the front porch. Made pickles also. Now have about 16 1/2 gallon jars of dills and about a dozen quart jars.

Its about 6:30am and I am getting ready to go to bed for a nap before I get out and pick green beans. By the looks of what I saw last night, am going to get about 15 to 20 pounds. Geeze, will be up all night again, I am just barely keeping my head above water with the dehydrating. The dehydrators are running almost continuously.

The canner is just about cooled down so I can take the last 7 jars of beets out, I haven't even gathered a third of my beets but they will keep in the ground and will pull them as I have time.

Congrats on the tomatoes, I have no doubt you will be slicing them soon.


----------



## pixieduster

Ok...well my first canning attempt was an epic fail. My green bean spoiled. Maybe I didn't cook them long enough. Or hot enough. Very sad.


----------



## LilRedHen

pixieduster said:


> Ok...well my first canning attempt was an epic fail. My green bean spoiled. Maybe I didn't cook them long enough. Or hot enough. Very sad.


Did you cook them first, till they changed color? That will help and also you can get more beans in the can if they are cooked a little. How long did you pressure them and how many pounds of pressure? I've been canning green beans for most of my life, and I still loose a quart now and then. PM me if you want and we will work this out.


----------



## Davarm

I've been busy tonight, the youngest DD(who works at Wally's) brought 20 pounds of strawberries home($1.00 per pound) I just finished making the first round of preserves, 25 pints, and will finish it up tomorrow. I now have a canner full of tomatoes(7 quarts) in the canner.

Pixie, you did pressure can them? As a general rule 1 1/2 hours at 5 pounds for quart jars of vegetables(at sea level). You can also check the rims of the jars to make sure they are not nicked, chipped or have any defects which would allow air in or out. I have even had the lids with gaps in the sealing resin which caused seals to fail. A lot of possible reasons for the seals to fail but if all the jars failed, it is probably time or temp.


----------



## partdeux

pixieduster said:


> Ok...well my first canning attempt was an epic fail. My green bean spoiled. Maybe I didn't cook them long enough. Or hot enough. Very sad.


Walk us through the steps you used to can them, we should be able to help correct it for the next batch!


----------



## Clarice

With DH being sick I have had very little time to can. I did get 8 qts of peaches in the freezer, 20 half pints of plum jelly made and last night I canned 7qts of yellow squash.


----------



## pixieduster

partdeux said:


> Walk us through the steps you used to can them, we should be able to help correct it for the next batch!


Brand new jars and lids, sterilized in boiling water. Boiled the beans the put in hot jars then wiped the tops before putting lids on. Put packed jar in water bath for 15 min. Let cool and lids seemed to be sealed. Pantry stunk really really bad after a week. Jars became cloudy and stinky.


----------



## partdeux

pixieduster said:


> Brand new jars and lids, sterilized in boiling water. Boiled the beans the put in hot jars then wiped the tops before putting lids on. Put packed jar in water bath for 15 min. Let cool and lids seemed to be sealed. Pantry stunk really really bad after a week. Jars became cloudy and stinky.


Beans have to be pressure canned.

They can be cold packed. Put the beans in hot jars, we add like 1/8t canning salt, put in hot water, put on the hot lids, screw the bands down barely finger tight, FOLLOW PRESSURE CANNING INSTRUCTIONS, process for 20 minutes for pints, 25 minutes for qts. LET THE PRESSURE CANNER NORMALLY.

Remove the jars after the canner cools to normal pressure, remove the jars, and after they cool, remove the rings. Do not tighten the rings!


----------



## LilRedHen

partdeux said:


> Beans have to be pressure canned.
> 
> They can be cold packed. Put the beans in hot jars, we add like 1/8t canning salt, put in hot water, put on the hot lids, screw the bands down barely finger tight, FOLLOW PRESSURE CANNING INSTRUCTIONS, process for 20 minutes for pints, 25 minutes for qts. LET THE PRESSURE CANNER NORMALLY.
> 
> Remove the jars after the canner cools to normal pressure, remove the jars, and after they cool, remove the rings. Do not tighten the rings!


When I cold packed green beans, the beans shrank in the pressure cooker, so that I had only 1/2 to 3/4 of a quart. That is why I prefer to cook until the beans change color. I use 1 teaspoon of salt per quart or 1/2 teaspoon of salt per pint. Regular iodized table salt can be used, but it will make your liquid a little cloudy, regular canning salt or plain meat salt is best.


----------



## pixieduster

A pressure canner on the list of things to get. : ). What can I safely can in a water bath? It will be a few weeks till I will make the pressure canner purchase. Don't want to waste time if I can be canning other items. Berries? Jams or jellies?


----------



## LilRedHen

pixieduster said:


> A pressure canner on the list of things to get. : ). What can I safely can in a water bath? It will be a few weeks till I will make the pressure canner purchase. Don't want to waste time if I can be canning other items. Berries? Jams or jellies?


Jams and jellies are like pickles - no pressure or water bath needed. The sugar in the jam and jelly is a preservative, like the vinegar in pickles. (I know, I know, many people water bath both jams and pickles, but I don't and they keep very well.)

I'll try to get you a list.


----------



## LilRedHen

pixieduster said:


> A pressure canner on the list of things to get. : ). What can I safely can in a water bath? It will be a few weeks till I will make the pressure canner purchase. Don't want to waste time if I can be canning other items. Berries? Jams or jellies?


From the Ball Blue Book of Canning, 1990 edition:

Foods to be canned in a water bath:
Tomatoes
rhubarb
sauerkraut
jellies
jams
marmalades
preserves
pickles
relishes
fruit juices

Hope this helps. Holler if you need any more help:wave:


----------



## partdeux

pixieduster said:


> A pressure canner on the list of things to get. : ). What can I safely can in a water bath? It will be a few weeks till I will make the pressure canner purchase. Don't want to waste time if I can be canning other items. Berries? Jams or jellies?


Get the ball blue book!

When you water bathed, did you completely cover the jars by an inch of water?

When you get the pressure canner, come back and get some tips on how to make it successful!

The bad bugs can't live in a high acid environment, which you'll see with tomatoes and pickles. But, you really need the ball book. Follow those recipes and you are pretty much assured of safe results. We wander out a lot, but hopefully have learned over time when we can and when we can't.


----------



## partdeux

LilRedHen said:


> When I cold packed green beans, the beans shrank in the pressure cooker, so that I had only 1/2 to 3/4 of a quart. That is why I prefer to cook until the beans change color. I use 1 teaspoon of salt per quart or 1/2 teaspoon of salt per pint. Regular iodized table salt can be used, but it will make your liquid a little cloudy, regular canning salt or plain meat salt is best.


Table salt is a different concentration, you just don't know. Canning salt is pretty much the same and doesn't have things like iodine.

Are you breaking the beans up into serving size? Fill the jar, then smack the jar several times and fill it again. Smack it down again. You'll have nearly full jars in the end.


----------



## LilRedHen

partdeux said:


> Are you breaking the beans up into serving size? Fill the jar, then smack the jar several times and fill it again. Smack it down again. You'll have nearly full jars in the end.


I didn't know there was any other way than breaking beans into bite sized pieces. Been doing that over 50 years I tried cold packing once, didn't like the results and went back to the way I was taught. Old and stubborn and set in my ways, what can I say:scratch Thanks for the solution, though.


----------



## Davarm

pixieduster said:


> A pressure canner on the list of things to get. : ). What can I safely can in a water bath? It will be a few weeks till I will make the pressure canner purchase. Don't want to waste time if I can be canning other items. Berries? Jams or jellies?


Pixie,the bottom line on what has to be pressure canned is if the PH is higher than 4.6, pressure can it. Acidic environments of PH 4.6 or below will kill any microbes present and make water bathing acceptable.

Most people dont have the means to check the PH so if you have a doubt, toss it into the pressure cooker/canner. It is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Davarm

I got a day off from the garden today, it was drizzling all day. I did venture out long enough to pick a mess of Black Eye Peas and am cooking them now for my supper.


I am finishing up strawberry preserves tonight! only have about 10 pints to do so it will be a easy early night tonight. I dont know what to do, read, stay on PS or just hit the sack. 

Thats a good problem to have after about 10 days of non stop canning and dehydrating.


----------



## Davarm

Davarm said:


> I got a day off from the garden today, it was drizzling all day. I did venture out long enough to pick a mess of Black Eye Peas and am cooking them now for my supper.
> 
> I am finishing up strawberry preserves tonight! only have about 10 pints to do so it will be a easy early night tonight. I dont know what to do, read, stay on PS or just hit the sack.
> 
> Thats a good problem to have after about 10 days of non stop canning and dehydrating.


Just finished up the preserves, counting what I did last night we wound up with 38 pints in this batch. If/When TSHTF, the grandson is really gonna be bouncing off the walls(grandparents revenge).


----------



## pixieduster

Thanks for the lists and advice y'all! I'm gunna get this down pat sooner or later. I should have paid attention to my elders years ago. My Mom didn't can but the gr-moms did.


----------



## partdeux

LilRedHen said:


> I didn't know there was any other way than breaking beans into bite sized pieces.


leave them whole


----------



## LilRedHen

partdeux said:


> leave them whole


Why? I don't need stirring sticks.


----------



## Emerald

pixieduster said:


> Thanks for the lists and advice y'all! I'm gunna get this down pat sooner or later. I should have paid attention to my elders years ago. My Mom didn't can but the gr-moms did.


Now if you have tons of green beans now and like pickles you can "pickle" them like you do green beans and that only takes a waterbath.. my family loves pickled greenbeans.. just look in the book for pickles or dill/garlic pickle and use the beans instead of cucumbers.. that way you have safe canned greenbeans. No stinky.. in face the family likes them better than pickles.

Okay the ball site has their pickle recipe up and I just switch out the beans for the cucumbers..
http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipe.aspx?r=267 
and here is their pickled threebean salad 
http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipe.aspx?r=143
processing times are the same for pickled beans as pickled cucumbers..


----------



## Emerald

LilRedHen said:


> Why? I don't need stirring sticks.


Pickle them whole and you got great bloody mary swizzle sticks hahahaha~!!!:2thumb:


----------



## partdeux

Emerald said:


> Pickle them whole and you got great bloody mary swizzle sticks hahahaha~!!!:2thumb:


We were told to pickle asparagus for the ultimate bloody mary swizzle sticks. Have some downstairs right now.

Father in law came over and said, WTH is this, referring to the pickled green beans. Why the F would you pickle green beans? you know, about 30 minutes later, we had to open another jar, just so the rest of the guests could enjoy them


----------



## Davarm

I had an easy "Canning" night, only 4 quarts of Hot Garlic Dill Pickles.

Tomorrow or the day after, I am going to have to jump in and do tomatoes again, I picked right at 40 pounds today. Some of them need to ripen just a little more so tomorrow should be about right. I pick some of them before completely ripe to keep the pests from digging into them.


----------



## pixieduster

Emerald said:


> Pickle them whole and you got great bloody mary swizzle sticks hahahaha~!!!:2thumb:


I was thinking just that very thought. Lol


----------



## timmie

36 quarts green beans and 42 quarts peas over the last 2 days today i am spending time with my great grandson and letting my daughter have peas and beans.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I had an easy "Canning" night, only 4 quarts of Hot Garlic Dill Pickles.
> 
> Tomorrow or the day after, I am going to have to jump in and do tomatoes again, I picked right at 40 pounds today. Some of them need to ripen just a little more so tomorrow should be about right. I pick some of them before completely ripe to keep the pests from digging into them.


When you only have a partial canner like that, do you need to fill the canner with empty jars?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> When you only have a partial canner like that, do you need to fill the canner with empty jars?


Are you asking about a canner with Pickles?, if so I dont use the canner or water bath for them. I just pour the boiling vinegar/brine into the jars packed with cucumbers and put the lids on, they seal as the liquid cools.

With anything else I pressure can or water bath, if I dont have a full load, I just process the jars I have, I do not put in empty jars to fill the empty spaces. I have never worried about that.....it never crossed my mind!

I dont remember what my mother or grandmother did for partial loads either.


----------



## LilRedHen

Davarm said:


> Are you asking about a canner with Pickles?, if so I dont use the canner or water bath for them. I just pour the boiling vinegar/brine into the jars packed with cucumbers and put the lids on, they seal as the liquid cools.
> 
> With anything else I pressure can or water bath, if I dont have a full load, I just process the jars I have, I do not put in empty jars to fill the empty spaces. I have never worried about that.....it never crossed my mind!
> 
> I dont remember what my mother or grandmother did for partial loads either.


For a partial canning, I just kind of scatter them around in the pressure canner, but I try to have a full canner, just because of the electricity used. I don't use a water bath for anything.:ignore:


----------



## Davarm

Tonight I am canning 14 quarts of tomatoes. My plants are loaded with fruit and they are all starting to ripen all at once so for the next couple weeks(unless we get a hail storm) I am going to be doing tomatoes. 

I am about 1/5 of the way to my goal of 200 quarts.


----------



## marlas1too

just got through doing 12 1/2 pints blackberry jam and now i'm going to start on potatoes and green beans with seasoning


----------



## paguy

Have never canned before. Dehydrated and froze yes but, never canned. Reading up on it now and plan on doing some from the garden this year.


----------



## Davarm

paguy said:


> Have never canned before. Dehydrated and froze yes but, never canned. Reading up on it now and plan on doing some from the garden this year.


If you have any questions, just make a post and you will likely get more responses than you can read. A lot of expertise here and everyone is willing to help pass it on.


----------



## neldarez

marlas1too said:


> just got through doing 12 1/2 pints blackberry jam and now i'm going to start on potatoes and green beans with seasoning


you're canning the potatoes or drying?


----------



## marlas1too

i'm canning the potatoes with the green beans---all together


----------



## Emerald

marlas1too said:


> i'm canning the potatoes with the green beans---all together


Don't forget the bacon and onion!!


----------



## pixieduster

Does it really make a difference if the pressure canner is aluminum or stainless? My grandmom has an aluminum one and still work to this day. Think its magnilite.


----------



## partdeux

pixieduster said:


> Does it really make a difference if the pressure canner is aluminum or stainless? My grandmom has an aluminum one and still work to this day. Think its magnilite.


Some purist believe that an old pressure cooker can not function as a pressure canner. We have both, I'm happy with both.


----------



## partdeux

I'm so geeked up!

oldest is buying a house. The stove that is in there is a piece of brown stuff. We've been looking at a new 5 burner rig, but couldn't justify the purchase cost... that is until the oldest needs a new stove anyway  It's my story and I'm sticking to it! With 4 burners, the max I could put on it was 2 large pots. Made it difficult to run two canners and keep the food hot. Home depot has a great program to encourage you to spend even more money. the way the pricing is working out, she's going to get a new diswasher for about 1/2 off.


----------



## Possumfam

partdeux said:


> With 4 burners, the max I could put on it was 2 large pots. Made it difficult to run two canners and keep the food hot.


TWO CANNERS???? I only sorta, kinda have 1/2 a canner, and that's only because of possession. We have a great neighbor who no longer cans and lets us use it. Years ago, we borrowed it, tried to return it after the season was over, and he said, hold on to it, I know where it is. Maybe, some day when I grow up, I can get my very own canner, but I never dreamed of having two. Congrats on your (in my very best price is right voice) BRAND NEW STOVE!!!!


----------



## neldarez

pixieduster said:


> Does it really make a difference if the pressure canner is aluminum or stainless? My grandmom has an aluminum one and still work to this day. Think its magnilite.


I use the aluminum because for one thing, it's lighter and also aluminum doesn't get the hot spots that stainless does.Just my opinion of course...


----------



## partdeux

Possumfam said:


> TWO CANNERS???? I only sorta, kinda have 1/2 a canner, and that's only because of possession. We have a great neighbor who no longer cans and lets us use it. Years ago, we borrowed it, tried to return it after the season was over, and he said, hold on to it, I know where it is. Maybe, some day when I grow up, I can get my very own canner, but I never dreamed of having two. Congrats on your (in my very best price is right voice) BRAND NEW STOVE!!!!


Guess I shouldn't tell you we have three  And I almost had a fourth I was going to steal from my mom... long story, didn't get it.


----------



## Possumfam

partdeux said:


> guess i shouldn't tell you we have three  and i almost had a fourth i was going to steal from my mom... Long story, didn't get it.


lol

oh no you didn't!!!!!!

Lol


----------



## pixieduster

Think I will go with aluminum due to a better price, so I can get started, then later on maybe get a stainless. How many quart jars fit in a 22 quart pot? Yes lots of questions. Lol


----------



## partdeux

pixieduster said:


> Think I will go with aluminum due to a better price, so I can get started, then later on maybe get a stainless. How many quart jars fit in a 22 quart pot? Yes lots of questions. Lol


a bunch 

Ball Blue Book is a must


----------



## LilRedHen

pixieduster said:


> Think I will go with aluminum due to a better price, so I can get started, then later on maybe get a stainless. How many quart jars fit in a 22 quart pot? Yes lots of questions. Lol


Probably only 7 quarts. You may be able to double stack them, it depends on how tall it is. The advertisements will usually tell you. Sometimes you have to also read the reviews.


----------



## timmie

7 quarts peas and 6 quarts corn also having them with supper. later peas and green beans will fill cannersagain tonite.


----------



## LilRedHen

7 quarts squash, 19 half pints blackberry jam


----------



## Emerald

I figured I would give a heads up to folks in MI.. my red and black raspberries are starting to ripen! that is almost a full month early.  I don't even have strawberries on my few plants right now. 
So for any of ya'll that forage it may be time to take a look at your favorite spots.


----------



## marlas1too

just finished 24 quarts of seasoned green beans and potatoes


----------



## timmie

just got 6 quarts peas and 1 quart green beans in the canner. have to go to work in a little while . when i get home tonite i'm going to fill the canner with soup mixture.


----------



## frugalcanner

This is my very first post! I am at work today, but I just got finished eating lunch; 1 jar of a Kentucky Burgoo that I canned a month ago and it was absolutely delicious!!


----------



## Possumfam

squash pickles, pickled okra, jalapenos. Don't know if I'll can blueberries, or just freeze them.


----------



## partdeux

Emerald said:


> I figured I would give a heads up to folks in MI.. my red and black raspberries are starting to ripen! that is almost a full month early.  I don't even have strawberries on my few plants right now.
> So for any of ya'll that forage it may be time to take a look at your favorite spots.


cherries and apples


----------



## Davarm

I have been out of touch for a while but have been canning quite a bit though, in the past week, I have canned almost 30 quarts of tomatoes, 15 quarts of beets, a dozen or so half gallon jars of "Hot Garlic Dill Pickles" and just finished up a canner full of Hubbard Squash. 

I brought in the first Hubbard today, weighed about 25 pounds. I baked it then scooped out the meat and spiced it a little and added a small amount of sugar to make it liquid enough to mix with an electric mixer and packed it into quart jars and pressured them for 1 1/2 hours. Good stuff!


----------



## Emerald

partdeux said:


> cherries and apples


You forgot peaches/plums/apricots. All frostblown. I may get a few apples one of my trees bloomed late.
but the raspberry bushes are full up loaded and the blueberries are fine too.


----------



## Emerald

frugalcanner said:


> This is my very first post! I am at work today, but I just got finished eating lunch; 1 jar of a Kentucky Burgoo that I canned a month ago and it was absolutely delicious!!


Looks outstanding! way to go! And welcome!!!


----------



## partdeux

Emerald said:


> You forgot peaches/plums/apricots. All frostblown. I may get a few apples one of my trees bloomed late.
> but the raspberry bushes are full up loaded and the blueberries are fine too.


I had heard the blueberries were toast too.

We really loaded up on apple sauce last year, but, we did not make any apple pie filling which I wanted to do this year. Cherries are going to be the biggest hurt, we did them for the first time last year, but only canned little over one years worth. Those cherries are going to be saved for major holiday and events!


----------



## timmie

more peas and some okra and tomatoes. i love this time of year also will be putting up some peaches and figs.....


----------



## LilRedHen

7 quarts of green beans


----------



## Davarm

Tonight its more tomatoes, its my biggest batch yet. There were more in the garden to be picked but it rained all day and I didn't feel like stomping through the mud. Sooo, tomorrow it will be tomatoes again and maybe peaches.


----------



## pixieduster

4 quarts tomatoes and 6 strawberry preserves. Crossing my fingers I did it right this time.


----------



## timmie

10 quarts peas and 4 quarts potatoes


----------



## Kessler

Sliced bacon


----------



## neldarez

frugalcanner said:


> This is my very first post! I am at work today, but I just got finished eating lunch; 1 jar of a Kentucky Burgoo that I canned a month ago and it was absolutely delicious!!


That looks so delicious!! Don't have a clue what Burgoo is but it looks like a hearty chicken soup. I've never canned soup of any kind, probably because I make lousy soup!! :gaah:


----------



## Davarm

I just finished up 30 pints of peach preserves and 5 quarts of peaches. I have not even put a dint in the peach crop this year, great problem to have.



Kessler said:


> Sliced bacon


Sliced bacon is good, what do you use to separate the slices, I have used brown paper bags cut to fit the slices.

I mostly can the ends and pieces to use as seasoning in beans. I have the jars hidden from the DD's(behind the jars of chicken), they say bacon is bad for my heart. I tell them if bacon was so bad, God would not have put pigs on this earth.


----------



## LilRedHen

11 half pints and 6 pints of blackberry jam this morning


----------



## broberts

18 pints of rutabaga and 20 pints of bread and butter pickles.


----------



## neldarez

broberts said:


> 18 pints of rutabaga and 20 pints of bread and butter pickles.


I don't think I'm going to can bread and butter this year because we forget to eat them! Do you ever do that? Can something and then forget about it? Geesh, I think I need a care taker!
Good job on your canning, don't forget to eat it!


----------



## broberts

neldarez said:


> I don't think I'm going to can bread and butter this year because we forget to eat them! Do you ever do that? Can something and then forget about it? Geesh, I think I need a care taker!
> Good job on your canning, don't forget to eat it!


This was my first time doing the pickles. They turned out pretty good. Actually, I have just really gotten into canning this year. I have made some preserves and such in the past, but really kicking into high gear this year. It has been a lot of fun, and really rewarding to see your stores of food grow, especially fresh vegetables from the farmers market.


----------



## Davarm

I'm almost done with 18 quarts of of tomatoes, been a long night so far(gonna be about that many more tomorrow or the next day). Am working on 2 1/2 gallon jars of "Hot Garlic Dill Pickles" in the idle times. 

I think its almost time to quit with the Dill Pickles. May start doing quart jars of baby dills, the DD's are fond of those.

I just picked another tree of peaches. I think I can put them off for a few days.


----------



## partdeux

pickled beans


----------



## Davarm

I have to decide if I am going to can or dehydrate my winter squash. Might do a little of both.

This year I planted a new verity. "Jumbo Pink Banana Squash" they resemble butternut but are not quite as dense so they will not store as well so am having to deal with them early. Planted 2 60 foot rows and a 40 foot row and am beginning to think that it was an overkill.


----------



## timmie

i didn't can anything today but i did put 6 quarts of black crowder peas in the freezer.


----------



## Davarm

I was going through the fridge a little while ago, found a big bag of prepared beets that I had put in there a few weeks ago, didn't feel like staying up for another load at the time.

Soooo....Have a canner full of beets going now. Couldn't let them go bad.


----------



## cybergranny

Freezing peas, raspberries and later when they get back strawberries. Freezing the berries as we have started healthy smoothies. There isn't enough peas to can.


----------



## Emerald

cybergranny said:


> Freezing peas, raspberries and later when they get back strawberries. Freezing the berries as we have started healthy smoothies. There isn't enough peas to can.


I can never grow enuf peas can/freeze I guess I eat too many in the garden! hubs never even knew I grew them. hahahaha!


----------



## cybergranny

Emerald said:


> I can never grow enuf peas can/freeze I guess I eat too many in the garden! hubs never even knew I grew them. hahahaha!


My hubby eats them out there as well. As I was shelling them, my dogs are begging for them. No wonder there's not enough to can. LOL


----------



## thumper347

Just finished doing up 17 pints of Strawberry jam.

I have almost 15 lbs. Of chicken brests I need to get ready when the wife gets home from work and brings me some more jars.


----------



## Genevieve

7 quarts of tart cherries


----------



## timmie

14 quarts new potatoes


----------



## partdeux

Genevieve said:


> 7 quarts of tart cherries


I hate you!

Our Cherry crop is toast this year!


----------



## broberts

Canned 12 pints of blackberry jelly and 12 pints of cream peas.


I see several folks on here can squash. How does it turn out? It seems to me like it would be a bit mushy. Do you just add canning salt?


----------



## Davarm

I haven't gotten very far into it(getting ready to blanch tomatoes) yet but its going to be tomatoes, peaches and winter squash. I have the first batch of squash in the oven baking now and quite a bit staked up waiting. 

I have 4 cases of quart jars cleaned and standing by and will likely use all of them then go looking for more. Going to have 2 canners going.

Its going to be another long(but rewarding) night.


Edit: Results


Well, I used 46 of the 48 jars, had more tomatoes and peaches than I thought I did. The last round of jars will be done in about 20 minutes then its nap time and back at it again. 

More tomatoes and peaches need to be picked today.


----------



## Genevieve

partdeux said:


> I hate you!
> 
> Our Cherry crop is toast this year!


I get mine from a local orchard. My trees are only a couple of years old and they only made like a hand full each this year. You also get a break on the price if you buy 10 or more quarts. I bought 20.


----------



## cybergranny

partdeux said:


> I hate you!
> 
> Our Cherry crop is toast this year!


Mine too.


----------



## Emerald

My cherry tree is too young to even bloom reliably yet so it didnt' even bloom.. but my peach trees are frost blown and one of the apple trees is almost empty but one apple bloomed late and so I may have a few apples. 
but the raspberries and blueberry crops are okay. Strawberries are ripening up now too.


----------



## partdeux

We canned about 18 months worth of cherry's for pie filling last year. Looks like it will be carefully used for the next 12 months, saving for special occassions!

This is a really good example of why you need two years worth of inventory. Even now, our peppers are struggling with the sudden extreme hot and dry conditions.


----------



## Genevieve

Another 10 quarts of tart cherries today.



Next up....cherry jam......yummers


----------



## Emerald

At least there is a golden side of the cherry thing here in mi.. I can't stand cherries-sour or sweet and only grow them for my hubs and mother to eat off the tree. I have bings.
I ate too many as a child at Traverse city Cherry fest once and got super sick and just can't even look at the things.. ick...


----------



## FireBird

timmie said:


> i just got through with collards and pecans last nite. today is chicken and venison. got to clean out freezer to get ready for fruits and veggies. what about you?


 Imma going to try to can my curried chicken corn chowder. if i can find a pressure can time limit.


----------



## partdeux

FireBird said:


> Imma going to try to can my curried chicken corn chowder. if i can find a pressure can time limit.


Non fish meats pretty much all can for the same length of time.


----------



## Genevieve

Emerald said:


> At least there is a golden side of the cherry thing here in mi.. I can't stand cherries-sour or sweet and only grow them for my hubs and mother to eat off the tree. I have bings.
> I ate too many as a child at Traverse city Cherry fest once and got super sick and just can't even look at the things.. ick...


as a kid in elementary school, I used to sneak into a neighbor's cherry orchard and climb a tree and eat them like crazy. lol Used to get caught all the time too and chased out lmao ( ah good times lol)
To this day I am a cherry-holic. I'll eat or drink anything cherry ( mmm cherry schnapps and 7-up)


----------



## Emerald

Genevieve said:


> as a kid in elementary school, I used to sneak into a neighbor's cherry orchard and climb a tree and eat them like crazy. lol Used to get caught all the time too and chased out lmao ( ah good times lol)
> To this day I am a cherry-holic. I'll eat or drink anything cherry ( mmm cherry schnapps and 7-up)


Me I am a raspberry freak.. I used to go to stay summers with my Aunt and Uncle and she had a row down the side of the field and it was my job to pick. She always claimed that I ate more than I picked for the basket.. and Raspberry pie.. OH MY!
I have several types taking over the yard cuz I've been slack this spring.. Lathum Red raspberry fruiting right now(a month early) wild black cap black raspberry(this one is the worst offender for spreading due to the huge thorns)
Fall gold( I only have a few of these)and Fall Ann( or kiwi I got them from a friend and he couldn't remember which it was) and it is another yellow and they fruit much better than the fall gold. and the raspberry flavor is more intense and my new favorite Royalty Purple raspberry.. a very rich deep color with huge clusters of berries and rich flavor. I am hoping these spread well as I want to put a nice row in the back of the yard.
I am thinking on getting rid of the lathum as they are a spotty producer for me.. A friend has fall setting Heritage red raspberries and she mows them every spring and they set huge amounts of nice big berries every fall. I've even bought some from them for making pie. 
But with the bout of diverticulitis I just had I may have to run them all thru my food mill and get rid of as many seeds as possible so that I dont' have to worry about a repeat of that. I'll just use the puree and make a nice curd with it for pie or some tapioca in there to firm it up.


----------



## Davarm

I got an early start on the canning tonight. I have 7 quarts of peaches and 21 quarts of tomatoes sitting on the counter waiting their turn in the canner tonight. 

Unless I have some surprises, it may be a early night tonight.


----------



## LilRedHen

6 quarts and 1 pint of squash last night


----------



## Genevieve

Emerald said:


> Me I am a raspberry freak.. I used to go to stay summers with my Aunt and Uncle and she had a row down the side of the field and it was my job to pick. She always claimed that I ate more than I picked for the basket.. and Raspberry pie.. OH MY!
> I have several types taking over the yard cuz I've been slack this spring.. Lathum Red raspberry fruiting right now(a month early) wild black cap black raspberry(this one is the worst offender for spreading due to the huge thorns)
> Fall gold( I only have a few of these)and Fall Ann( or kiwi I got them from a friend and he couldn't remember which it was) and it is another yellow and they fruit much better than the fall gold. and the raspberry flavor is more intense and my new favorite Royalty Purple raspberry.. a very rich deep color with huge clusters of berries and rich flavor. I am hoping these spread well as I want to put a nice row in the back of the yard.
> I am thinking on getting rid of the lathum as they are a spotty producer for me.. A friend has fall setting Heritage red raspberries and she mows them every spring and they set huge amounts of nice big berries every fall. I've even bought some from them for making pie.
> But with the bout of diverticulitis I just had I may have to run them all thru my food mill and get rid of as many seeds as possible so that I dont' have to worry about a repeat of that. I'll just use the puree and make a nice curd with it for pie or some tapioca in there to firm it up.


Hubby has it too but not too badly. But he's not really into berries at all. Never has been. He's more of a peach,cherry and apple kind of guy. Me, I'll eat all fruits. I'm not picky lol
Definitely use a fine mess screen and get the seeds out. Make some syrup and curds for use in salad dressings and pancakes and over icecream....num.


----------



## timmie

still canning peas.got 8 quarts today. homemade veggie soup tommorrow. WHERE IS THE ICON FOR TIRED? ha! ha! ha! i think i'm ready for it to slow down some. probably want, because our figs and corn is fixing to come in full force. ah well no rest for the weary.


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> WHERE IS THE ICON FOR TIRED?


I think I used that one up.

I have so many tomatoes to can I KNOW I will be up until daylight, even if I have both canners going. After tonight I will be 1/2 way to my 200 quart goal for tomatoes.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I think I used that one up.
> 
> I have so many tomatoes to can I KNOW I will be up until daylight, even if I have both canners going. After tonight I will be 1/2 way to my 200 quart goal for tomatoe/
> 
> Dave, are these plain tomatoes or are you adding peppers, onions, etc>>?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Davarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I used that one up.
> 
> I have so many tomatoes to can I KNOW I will be up until daylight, even if I have both canners going. After tonight I will be 1/2 way to my 200 quart goal for tomatoe/
> 
> Dave, are these plain tomatoes or are you adding peppers, onions, etc>>?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, hows the hand?
> 
> Today I was too lazy to pick peppers after I got finished picking the tomatoes(not really, just ran out of daylight) so its just tomatoes tonight.
> 
> Last night I made "Ro-Tel", added peppers, onions and a touch of "Cumin". Good Stuff. Tonight its just going to be tomatoes, lots of tomatoes, lots and lots of tomatoes. I'm going to be sick of tomatoes by the time they slow down for the heat of the summer.
> 
> Have canned close to 100 quarts so far. I may have to buy some more jars unless I can get to my grandmothers and get some of the ones I have there.
Click to expand...


----------



## timmie

i filled up my freezer yesterday. have to get another one. luckily i have one at our hunting camp. peas finished it yesterday. in addition to the 8 quarts i canned i put 21 quarts in the freezer.i have more to pick and also butterbeans to pick. last year i didn't get hardly any peas and beans,but boy are we getting them this year.


----------



## Riverdale

Spinach, and mixed veggies. 15 pints, 10 ½ pints total.


----------



## timmie

hubby just put me up a double sink on my deck.it's wonderful. now i can do all my canning outside.


----------



## Possumfam

timmie said:


> hubby just put me up a double sink on my deck.it's wonderful. now i can do all my canning outside.


I'm gonna hafta share this post w/ my DH. I'm hoping for an outside kitchen one day soon, too.


----------



## LilRedHen

10 pints of bread and butter pickles


----------



## timmie

just have to share this....you know you are a ******* if you are riding on the tailgate of a pickup shelling peas. we got 4 #2 washtubs full of corn this afternoon,all shucked and ready to blanch. guess i will be up all night again. i also have tomatoes,peas,okra and squash. didn't get my figs picked today,but that is #1 prioritity tomorrow.:threadbump:


----------



## LilRedHen

4 pints and 1 1/2 pint of blackberry jam. The blackberries are about gone here. Hopefully it will be beets tomorrow which will be the coolest day this week - only 88!


----------



## timmie

21 quarts of corn. i put 8 gallon bags in the freezer for corn on the cob for the holidays and some for grilling now.


----------



## LilRedHen

33 quarts of pickled beets. The only thing I could manage for supper was grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## timmie

7 quarts green beans and 5 quarts squash


----------



## goshengirl

LilRedHen said:


> 33 quarts of pickled beets. The only thing I could manage for supper was grilled cheese sandwiches


Absolutely nothing wrong with grilled cheese sandwiches! :2thumb:
(when I get tied up like that, we have fend-for-yourself night  )


----------



## timmie

18 quarts corn cut off the cob---10 /gallon freezer bags corn on the cob.


----------



## neldarez

LilRedHen said:


> 33 quarts of pickled beets. The only thing I could manage for supper was grilled cheese sandwiches


When I'm busy like you, my DH looks at me and says " should I graze?" lol yep


----------



## LilRedHen

7 quarts of green beans on the stove now, trying to beat the heat. The beans were so dry I had to soak them in cold water for hours before I could break them. I don't know if I will get any more or not. I have another row planted later that are full of little beans and the heat is really doing a number on them.


----------



## LilRedHen

neldarez said:


> When I'm busy like you, my DH looks at me and says " should I graze?" lol yep


I wish I could, but I have to fix food for the Rooster and carry it to him, since he is now unable to even go to the table or get anything out of the fridge for himself. I am just so thankful that so far he is not in the nursing home.


----------



## pixieduster

LilRedHen said:


> I wish I could, but I have to fix food for the Rooster and carry it to him, since he is now unable to even go to the table or get anything out of the fridge for himself. I am just so thankful that so far he is not in the nursing home.


Grilled cheese sandwiches are most yummy. Especially with a bit of tomatoe soup on the side.

Today I'm canning roma tomatoes.

I've learned from my first batch of tomatoes that I have to really pack them in so I don't end up with so much tomatoe water. Had about 3 inches of water at the bottom but they look beatiful all canned up. Then learning to make tomatoe soup with the basil I've finally learned to grow. Mmmmm.


----------



## partdeux

started harvesting broccoli. Have about 15 pint bags vacuum sealed and in the freezer. Be doing that for several days  Will probably plant another round of crop!


----------



## timmie

7 quarts green beans and 4 quarts peas..... i have adishpan full of shelled peas ready to process in the morning..giving my fingers a break because i also have another bushel to shell and hubby is going back while i work these up.:2thumb: i really do love this time of year!!!!!


----------



## timmie

11 quarts peas


----------



## LilRedHen

4 pints of okra this morning.


----------



## LilRedHen

I got a deal this afternoon at the local fruit market. I stopped in to get a cantaloupe and saw a sign for overripe peaches. The normal cost is $22.00 per 1/2 bushel, I got a 1/2 bushel in a nice basket for $8.00. I came home and made 6 pints of peach preserves with not a lot of waste cutting out the bad parts and will be making more tomorrow. The guy at the market said he would cut the price even more if I would take more than 1 basket. I told him I would go home & see what I could do with 1 basket and if all goes well, I will be back.


----------



## timmie

2 quarts peas and 10 pints fig jam


----------



## Davarm

I haven't been canning lately, been getting over pneumonia but my aunt came over and took care of my tomatoes. She picked and canned what needed to be taken care of and I am now up to 173 quarts of my 200 quart goal.


----------



## stayingthegame

canning air here. my garden die this year only got about 17 jars of green beans.  my gourds are doing great. guess I will have to starve this winter.


----------



## goshengirl

staying, I'm so sorry about your garden! Is there anything you can plant late, like a second crop? Peas and carrots? I went ahead and put out some potatoes late (cause I had room next to the potatoes that went out on time) - I figure even if there's not enough time for them to grow big, I can still use small potatoes! Is there anything like that you can do? How long is your growing season down there?


Davarm, I have the same goal - 200 quarts of tomatoes. (Well, in my case, tomato sauce.) How many tomato plants do you have, and what kind? I'm just getting a feel for how much the plants might produce...


----------



## LilRedHen

6 more pints of peach preserves this morning. I'm contemplating planting more beans around the middle to end of this month. The row I had was beautiful till the 100+ heat last week, it's practically toast now.


----------



## stayingthegame

goshengirl said:


> staying, I'm so sorry about your garden! Is there anything you can plant late, like a second crop? Peas and carrots? I went ahead and put out some potatoes late (cause I had room next to the potatoes that went out on time) - I figure even if there's not enough time for them to grow big, I can still use small potatoes! Is there anything like that you can do? How long is your growing season down there?
> right now we are in or at 100's our humidity is running at 50%. no rain to speak of in the last two weeks. I will wait until sept to plant fall crops. hope it will be cooler then.


----------



## LilRedHen

Nine cans of bell peppers this afternoon.


----------



## partdeux

SWMBO went to the market today...

Guess we're doing pickles tomorrow, but today it was 16 pts of carrots.


----------



## ilovetigger

18 pints honey..............And it's garlic dill pickle spears tomorrow.

I am almost out of them for your lunches. Need to build up that 2 year supply. 

And as they had local grown carrots today..............I thought I would work on getting a little ahead while we wait for our carrots to come in. lol

So......... just have to seal up the broccoli you got ready, harvest the rest, and pull out the plants for the fall run or another veggie. I'm excited............the veggies are coming in, the veggies are coming in. lol


----------



## ilovetigger

Some of our plants are struggling with this heat...........glad to get what we can while we can. 

That is the whole 2 year supply thing. You never know when you are going to have a rough growing season.


----------



## marlas1too

tomorrow starting at dawn -2 cases of pints of raspberry/mulberry jam and one case of whole kernel corn in pints then 1 case of green beans in quarts -going to be a looooong day tomorrow


----------



## Davarm

goshengirl said:


> Davarm, I have the same goal - 200 quarts of tomatoes. (Well, in my case, tomato sauce.) How many tomato plants do you have, and what kind? I'm just getting a feel for how much the plants might produce...


I have never made tomato sauce, would like to give it a try someday.

I have about 100 Celebrity plants, about 20 Roma's and various heirlooms scatered all over the place(away from the main patch). I just finished two more canners(14 quarts) of mixed celebrities and romas, that makes 187. Just 13 quarts(less than 2 full canners) left to make the goal. Will make the mark before the weekend(unless we have a hail storm).

I am getting ready to cut the plants back and spray them with fungicide to kill the Early Blight that is getting pretty bad. I will nurse them through the hottest months and they will start producing again when it cools down/rains again.


----------



## partdeux

Dave,

Spaghetti sauce ROCKS!


----------



## partdeux

15 more pint bags of broccoli for the freezer.

24 pint jars of pickles using homegrown garlic.


----------



## LilRedHen

Five pints of peach preserves this morning. Probably squash and pickles tomorrow


----------



## Davarm

LilRedHen said:


> Five pints of peach preserves this morning. Probably squash and pickles tomorrow


Did that finish up the peaches or did you get more? I am going to be canning peaches for the next several days, they all ripened while I was sick.

I pulled several big containers of blueberries out of the fridge that No. 1 DD brought home about 10 days ago and since they were still good, I made jam today, 11 - 10 ounce jars. The grandson decided he liked it and called it "Honey" and demanded toast and honey. Since the little guy is a string bean I made 2 slices for him and he didn't even leave a crust. Guess it passed the taste test.


----------



## LilRedHen

Davarm said:


> Did that finish up the peaches or did you get more? I am going to be canning peaches for the next several days, they all ripened while I was sick.


I have just a few left to eat. I asked the Rooster if he wanted me to go get some more to can and he said no. He ate 4 the first day I brought them home and itched all night. Oranges also make him itch. I think he said no to the peach canning because he knows I'm tired of canning right now, but that can't be helped. Fruit and veggies don't ripen on my schedule.

Glad you're feeling better. Don't over do!


----------



## bunkie

i'm canning pickled duck eggs and pickled garlic scapes today!


----------



## timmie

peas--tomatoes--figs and potatoes


----------



## Davarm

bunkie said:


> i'm canning pickled duck eggs and pickled garlic scapes today!


I'm not even gonna ask. lol


----------



## JayJay

Pickled 'hot' dogs.


----------



## catsraven

Apple pie jam this morning. Later today spiced peach jam.


----------



## LilRedHen

Eight pints of okra this morning.


----------



## Davarm

I've been working on peaches, just did another canner full(7 quarts) and have 20 to 25 more quarts to go. A few of them need to sit another day or two.


----------



## Davarm

Another canner of peaches, tomatoes are backing up but had to get a few peaches done b4 they go bad.


----------



## catsraven

Salsa and carrots today.


----------



## LilRedHen

Six quarts of squash today


----------



## Davarm

14 quarts of peaches so far today and still filling jars.


----------



## Davarm

It looks like I am down to only about 15 or so quarts of peaches left to be canned. I did one canner full of winter squash, didn't want to get the tomatoes out and going as late as it was.

Tomorrow it looks like tomatoes and/or peaches and maybe some more winter squash.


----------



## timmie

6 quarts peas,5 pints ro-tel style tomatoes and 17-1/2 pints strawberry fig preserves


----------



## neldarez

Saturday I canned 28 quarts of cherries for us and yesterday after church went and picked cherries with/for a friend. They are pretty small cherries but they were free....bings, We canned them today and she got 28 quarts of them. No canning or weeding or hoeing tomorrow, hand is saying NO NO NO!! lol, I just might listen.......


----------



## Emerald

neldarez said:


> Saturday I canned 28 quarts of cherries for us and yesterday after church went and picked cherries with/for a friend. They are pretty small cherries but they were free....bings, We canned them today and she got 28 quarts of them. No canning or weeding or hoeing tomorrow, hand is saying NO NO NO!! lol, I just might listen.......


Did you save the pips?(or stones) once cleaned and dried they can be sewn into heavy muslin or denim bags for heating pads.. once you get them in the bags you just lay them on or very near wood stoves or even in the oven while making dinner and then put them in your beds in the winter for heat.. My mother used to tell us how cold it was in the winter upstairs and they had bricks and cherry pip bags that were heated on the wood stove during the evening to bring up to put by their feet in the beds. They also make the best heating pads for sore shoulders and knees and other parts..


----------



## partdeux

Emerald,

Thanks for the tip! We have no cherries to play with this year, but hopefully next year.


----------



## Emerald

partdeux said:


> Emerald,
> 
> Thanks for the tip! We have no cherries to play with this year, but hopefully next year.


I know.. personally I don't eat cherries.. just can't stand them.. But found that I can buy the pips from Cherry Central that is near me. .30cents a pound. Better the cherry pips than the rice.
But good news.. The blueberries are now ripening.. so if you have a place that you can pick your own now is the time.. 
I wish I wasn't so busy later this week.. I should get off my hump and go now! $8.75 an ice cream bucket full. I weighed it one year but now I can't remember how much was in there.


----------



## Davarm

I'm going out in a few minutes to pick Jalapeno Peppers, am going to pickle them tonight. From looking, guess I will get around 8+ quarts.

We make pickles from them most of the time, a lot of people dont like the HOT pickle but we eat them by the jar.


----------



## partdeux

31 jars of pickles tonight

large mixing bowl of dried parsley needing to be vacuum sealed

Dill drying right now.

All of MI fruit crops are toast this year. Really sent a HUGE message of why you want TWO YEARS of canned stored food!

Corn is ready, guess we'll be starting that saturday.

Maters will be coming in soon.


----------



## timmie

didn't can today; but i put 6 quarts of peas in the freezer. tomorrow i'll be doing more tomatoes and figs. i also will be going through my canned and frozen food so i can take some to a friend who lost everything in a fire.


this is part of the reason i put up everything i can so i can help out in times like this.


----------



## JayJay

Emerald said:


> Did you save the pips?(or stones) once cleaned and dried they can be sewn into heavy muslin or denim bags for heating pads.. once you get them in the bags you just lay them on or very near wood stoves or even in the oven while making dinner and then put them in your beds in the winter for heat.. My mother used to tell us how cold it was in the winter upstairs and they had bricks and cherry pip bags that were heated on the wood stove during the evening to bring up to put by their feet in the beds. They also make the best heating pads for sore shoulders and knees and other parts..


My mom used rice in those bags of terry cloth...I still have mine she made just a couple weeks before she passed.
Microwave...a little odd smell, but feels great.


----------



## Emerald

JayJay said:


> My mom used rice in those bags of terry cloth...I still have mine she made just a couple weeks before she passed.
> Microwave...a little odd smell, but feels great.


I have a few of the rice ones also but SHTF you don't want to use something that you can eat for a heating pad. I got "bellyache" stuffed animals for my grand daughter and they have wheat in them.. you nuke them for about 1 minute and they have a warm lovey. they smell like cream of wheat.. rice kinds smells like that too. 
Most cherry pips are thrown away.


----------



## neldarez

Emerald said:


> Did you save the pips?(or stones) once cleaned and dried they can be sewn into heavy muslin or denim bags for heating pads.. once you get them in the bags you just lay them on or very near wood stoves or even in the oven while making dinner and then put them in your beds in the winter for heat.. My mother used to tell us how cold it was in the winter upstairs and they had bricks and cherry pip bags that were heated on the wood stove during the evening to bring up to put by their feet in the beds. They also make the best heating pads for sore shoulders and knees and other parts..


sure didn't.......wow, that would be a job wouldn't it....cleaning all the cherry pits! I have a rice pad.....never heard of cherry pits being used before. You are a fount of wisdom !:2thumb:


----------



## Emerald

I have one of those brains that sucked stuff up all the time I was younger and darned if it hasn't come in handy. Plus we have all been trying to get the family to write down stuff. One cousin did some research on our ancestors and darned if she hasn't gone all the way back to the 1400's and back to upper England on one side.. the other side she has gotten back to 1500's and we are from Europe.. the area has changed names many many times but it seems to be either Austria or Germany or even possibly Czechoslovakia.

So one part of the family stayed in the same area for ever and the English went to Ireland as we were there for many hundreds of years before coming to America. 
but back to family memories. My mothers two sisters(she has three and a brother but the older sister and brother were much older than the three younger girls) both married farmers.. and they farmed everything not just one or the other. they had crops and animals. and tried their hands at a lot of things. And I was the child of a million and one questions.. lots of why why why and now my grand daughter is the same.. I just hope she can remember all the things she has seen like I remember many things and store them away for when it is needed. there have been times that I ask about certain things and am told by my aunts that I shouldn't remember that as I was only one or two or very young. not that I remember everything but I have strong memories of my younger years and special occasions.
I need to really write more of it down. and pass as much along as possible.


----------



## partdeux

OMFG,

SWMBO found chicken quarters on sale. I texted her the instructions for the smoker. No wood added, but there's enough smoke in the smoker to add a "kiss" of smoke. Pulled the chicken off the bone, added BBQ sauce, and canned in pint jars.

This is that quality that I talked about in the other thread!


----------



## cybergranny

Boneless, skinless chicken thighs. On sale of course. Hee Hee


----------



## timmie

had alight day today. i had 3 quarts of peas. tomorrow it's okra and tomatoes, &ro-tel style tomatoes. my boss man gave me about 20 watermelons that are too ripe to sell at our store so i'm going to make watermelon rind preserves out of them.


----------



## timmie

3 quarts peas and 5 1/2 pints okra&tomatoes


----------



## LilRedHen

11 pints of bread and butter pickle


----------



## LilRedHen

Six pints of banana pepper rings.


----------



## Davarm

LilRedHen said:


> Six pints of banana pepper rings.


Do you mind telling how you do your banana pepper rings?

My DD's like them just canned in vinegar, they put them on home made pizza's. I have tried doing them like I do my pickled Jalapenos but I dont like them like that so I just hang them to dry and grind them into a kind of chili-powder.


----------



## LilRedHen

Davarm said:


> Do you mind telling how you do your banana pepper rings?
> 
> My DD's like them just canned in vinegar, they put them on home made pizza's. I have tried doing them like I do my pickled Jalapenos but I dont like them like that so I just hang them to dry and grind them into a kind of chili-powder.


My dd actually gave me the recipe (now that's a first). She brought her daddy a can last year and he liked them, so I'm trying them for the first time. After washing the peppers, I cut around the top and then pulled the core and seeds out, cut the peppers into rings and stuffed into pint jars. I put 1/2 teaspoon of salt and 1/2 teaspoon of alum in each jar and poured a boiling mixture of half vinegar and half water in each can, put a hot lid on the can and then a ring. According to her directions, you can also put 1 whole clove of garlic in each can, but every time the Rooster eats garlic in pickles, he breaks out, so I left it out.


----------



## Davarm

I'm canning tomatoes tonight and will go over my 200 quart goal.

I am also finally canning the last of my peaches, 3 of my 5 trees were loaded this year and 2 hardly had any. If all 5 had produced like the 3 did, I would have had close to 100 quarts to go along with the 30 pints of preserves.

I am going to have to pick my "Mustang Grapes" this weekend, they will be juice and jam. I dont know how many I will have, haven't looked all the vines over since late spring.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I'm canning tomatoes tonight and will go over my 200 quart goal.
> 
> I am also finally canning the last of my peaches, 3 of my 5 trees were loaded this year and 2 hardly had any. If all 5 had produced like the 3 did, I would have had close to 100 quarts to go along with the 30 pints of preserves.
> 
> I am going to have to pick my "Mustang Grapes" this weekend, they will be juice and jam. I dont know how many I will have, haven't looked all the vines over since late spring.


There he goes again......super hero!!:wave:
We don't get peaches for a couple of months yet.........I did can 16 pints of fish today though.........


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> There he goes again......super hero!!:wave:
> We don't get peaches for a couple of months yet.........I did can 16 pints of fish today though.........


About 1/2 of my peaches were small but the rest were big and pretty like the ones you can get in the store. They all were sweet and just about the best that I have ever eaten. I'm really hoping that this year was not just a fluke, I did get about 60 quarts up this year - it really surprised me.

Super hero? I feel my head getting bigger, daing Ms Nelda, now I am going to have to buy a rack full of new hats:2thumb:.

I'm not burning the candle at both ends again, a few days ago I stepped on a Mesquite thorn, it went through my flip-flop and went into the ball of my foot(ouch), I have been taking it easy for a few days but couldnt put the canning off any longer.


----------



## goshengirl

Davarm - "takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin' " Do you remember those ads? (I think it was for Timex watches.) 

Reading about your thorn, and knowing you were real sick a few weeks ago, well, that's the thought that came to mind. "Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin' " :beercheer: You just keep on keepin' on. 

(As Miss Nelda says, there's pepsi in those glasses  )


----------



## Davarm

goshengirl said:


> Davarm - "takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin' " Do you remember those ads? (I think it was for Timex watches.)
> 
> Reading about your thorn, and knowing you were real sick a few weeks ago, well, that's the thought that came to mind. "Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin' " :beercheer: You just keep on keepin' on.
> 
> (As Miss Nelda says, there's pepsi in those glasses  )


Timex huh? I rememer those commercials well. This is a busy time of the year garden wise and on top of that, I enjoy doing it.

Two of my grown DD's and my 3 year old 90 mph grandson live at home with me and I do most of the canning/dehydrating/experimenting at night WHEN THEY ARE ALL ASLEEP, its my quiet time and I sometimes live for that quiet time.

Like Ms Nelda scolds me for, the pneumonia likely was prompted by being run down from "Enjoying The Quiet Time" a little too much, that and all the pollen in the air. I should have known better on that one.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Davarm, are you Wonder Woman??? Can I adopt you??? Took me two days to can 34qts and 8pts of beans!!! This is the first time I've been in this thread... I have limited download so didn't do a search but could you (or anyone) give me some advice on canning cabbage??? I do not want to make saurkraut... I just want to can some for soups later and I am getting mixed information... Most of the books say cabbage shouldn't be canned due to the low acid in them yet many people are still doing it like on Youtube.... Some said they add vinegar to add acid, most don't... I have 4 bigs heads in my fridge I need to get on soon so appreciate any and all advice! 
PS: If acid is needed, what about adding citric acid??? Can you tell I haven't been canning that long? hahahaha


----------



## ilovetigger

21 pints of creamed corn today.

And Beaniemaster2.............Have you considered dehydrating your cabbage? And you can can it if you want but, must be pressure canned............or cut it in quarters and freeze it.


----------



## ilovetigger

To can cabbage, remove the outer layers and wash with water to remove any insects or slugs. Cut into pieces that will fit into the jars and try to leave a piece of the core to keep it formed together. Blanch for 3 minutes then fill the jars and cover with boiling water. Leave 1 inch of headroom. Options: add some peppercorns, and sea salt to season. Adjust lids, process in a pressure canner at 10 pounds pressure . Pints - 45 minutes and quarts - 55 minutes.


----------



## ilovetigger

To dehydrate cabbage remove outer leaves and wash to remove bugs. Cut away any brown or spoiled areas. Slice into strips and blanch for 2 minutes. Drain and put into ice water. Use a salad spinner or blot with paper towels to remove excess water. Lay in a single layer on dehydrator racks and follow dryer instructions. Instructions on drying time will vary depending on model used. Once dry the cabbage will be brittle to the touch. Store in glass jars or use a food saver. Store in a dark cool place.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Canned blueberry and strawberry jam. Tomatoes soon.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Thank you ilovetigger, yes, I have dryed it but it was such a pain getting it dry cause it had to be blanched... I never thought to use my salad spinner, geeeeeeeze  
So you are saying that you are leaving it attached like in hunks when you blanch it, like say a slice of the head with extra core removed??? That sounds pretty easy... Does yours turn brown, that seems to be the most common complaint I've read...
PS: I grew up in Michigan on Lake St Clair, moved here 4 yrs ago to get a small farm and get prepared...


----------



## ilovetigger

The blanching process eliminates much of the discoloration. Personally..............I prefer to go ahead and make the soup and can that. 

I'm gonna can stuffed cabbage this year. I figure if I can can meatloaf, and can can cabbage................Why couldn't I can stuffed cabbage?

I would LOVE to live on a small farm. We still live in a suburb but, my backyard resembles a small farm. Even my front yard produces edibles in amongst the flowers. lol I'm looking at planting several dwarf fruit trees for personal growing but, currently know the best farmer market, best fruit farms, and grow as much as I can myself. ALL of my beds are food producing and I have a LARGE garden area that takes about 1/3 of my yard. My meats are raised on a local farm, beer/wine/wine coolers are home brew, and I am a canning/dehydrating/cooking fool.


----------



## queenfreak

It was a "jam" day today. Did strawberry mango, good ol plain strawberry and grape jelly. Not quite sure whats on tap for tomorrow but hoping I will get just as much done! Have a good night everyone.


----------



## timmie

10 pints ro-tel style tomatoes


----------



## Davarm

I've been working on winter squash tonight, looks like I'm going to have about 26 quarts.

I am going to be canning, dehydrating and candying that stuff for quite a while to come.

BTW Beaniemaster2, I'm a Grandpa, I got a chuckle about that Wonder Woman thang though, you are not the first person to make that mistake.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

ilovetigger, when you canned the Meatloaf, was it just one piece and how long after you canned it have you opened it??? The reason I'm asking is because my understanding is meat needs to be in smaller pieces to be sure the center reaches the 240 degrees... I would love to be able to can small stuffed cabbage, do let us know how it comes out!!! thanks


----------



## CVORNurse

Beaniemaster2 said:


> ilovetigger, when you canned the Meatloaf, was it just one piece and how long after you canned it have you opened it??? The reason I'm asking is because my understanding is meat needs to be in smaller pieces to be sure the center reaches the 240 degrees... I would love to be able to can small stuffed cabbage, do let us know how it comes out!!! thanks


USDA does not recommend canning ground meat raw. Because it is so dense when packed into a jar you cannot be sure the proper temp was reached in the center of the jar.

To each his own, but you newer canners out there should be aware of this so you can study up and make your own informed decision to can it or not to can it. They also have removed the recommended canning times for summer squash and pumpkin butters/ purees because of the density issues.

I recommend anyone that plans to can get a Ball Blue Book, or else go to this website, http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/publications_usda.html and download the usda canning guide with up to date processing times and recommendations.


----------



## CVORNurse

This past week I canned 20 quarts of stewed tomatoes, and 4 quarts of red tomato relish(hubby likes it with peas).


----------



## LilRedHen

Tonight I'm working on 4 quarts of tomatoes.


----------



## Davarm

Its more winter squash. looks like about 14 quarts tonight

I'm going to have to get them done pretty soon, the grandson(3yo) thinks they are his personal toys. Some of them weigh near as much as he does.


----------



## timmie

watermelon rind preserves. don't know how many i'll have, i'm cooking them now.


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> watermelon rind preserves. don't know how many i'll have, i'm cooking them now.


When you get a chance could you post your recipe and directions? I have winged it in the past and it didn't come out too bad. It would be nice to hear how to do it from someone who knows how its done.

Its amazing how many people will pitch the best part of the melon in the trash.


----------



## Davarm

CVORNurse said:


> This past week I canned 20 quarts of stewed tomatoes, and 4 quarts of red tomato relish(hubby likes it with peas).


The Red Tomato Relish sounds pretty good, would you mind posting your recipe?


----------



## queenfreak

On the agenda today is praline, maple-walnut, blueberry and apple-cinnamon syrups. Have a fabulous day everyone!


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> When you get a chance could you post your recipe and directions? I have winged it in the past and it didn't come out too bad. It would be nice to hear how to do it from someone who knows how its done.
> 
> Its amazing how many people will pitch the best part of the melon in the trash.


i had 16 1/2 pints.i will put the recipe i used up later. sorry but i've been up all night. i need a couple hours sleep to get started again.


----------



## goshengirl

queenfreak said:


> On the agenda today is praline, maple-walnut, blueberry and apple-cinnamon syrups. Have a fabulous day everyone!


YUM! Recipe please! Pretty please?


----------



## queenfreak

goshengirl said:


> YUM! Recipe please! Pretty please?


Here ya go!

Maple-walnut---I combine 1.5c of corn syrup, a cup of maple syrup and a half cup each of sugar and water in a saucepot and bring to boil. Stir to dissolve all sugar. When boiling reduce heat amd simmer til it begins to thicken..takes about 15 min or so. Then stir in about 2 cups of chopped walnuts and cook another 5 min. Need 1/4" headspace n process 10 min.

Praline---Combine 2 cups of dark corn syrup and half cup water in pot. Add 1/3 cup of dark brown sugar, stir til dissolved and bring to boil for one minute. Reduce heat and stir in 1 cup pecan pieces and 1/2 tsp vanilla. Simmer 5 minutes. 1/4" headspace process 10 min. For this one you can use a light corn syrup or br sugar if you dont like a dark molasses flavor.

Apple-Cinnamon---I combine 6 cups of 100% apple jc and three cinn sticks in a med saucepot and simmer for 5 min. Set that aside. Combine 5 cups of sugar and 4 cups of water in another saucepot and boil to 230 deg. Add applejc, cinn stick and 3 cups of corn syrup to the sugar syrup and boil 5 min. Remove the cinn sticks and stir in 1/4 cup lemon jc. 1/4" headspace and process 10 min.

Blueberry----wash and drain 2 quarts of bueberries. Crush them and combine with 2 cups of water and a tbsp of grated lemon peel in med pot. Simmer 5 min. Strain the mixture through a jelly bag or cheesecloth and set aside the juice. Combine 3 cups of sugar, and 4 cups of water in pot and boil to 230. Add blueberry jc to the sugar syrup and boil 5 min. Stir in 2 tbsp lemon jc. 1/4" headspace and process 10 min.


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> When you get a chance could you post your recipe and directions? I have winged it in the past and it didn't come out too bad. It would be nice to hear how to do it from someone who knows how its done.
> 
> Its amazing how many people will pitch the best part of the melon in the trash.


here is the recipe i use::
watermelpne rind preserves
1 pound watermelon rind
2 tablespoon salt
water
2 cups sugar
2 tablespoons gingerroot
1/2 lemon,thinly sliced
use only the white part of the rind.cut rind into 1-inch pieces.dissolve saltin 1 quart of water.soak pieces in salt water for 5 to 6 hours.drain,rinse,and drain again.soak rind in 1 quart clear water for 30 minutes.then drain.place rind in a large,thick-bottom saucepan and add 1 quart fresh water.boil for about 1-1/2 hours.drain again. combine 2 quarts fresh water and sugar in a saucepan. heat to boiling,stirring to dissolve sugar. boil 5 minutes.drop watermelon rind and gingerroot into boiling syrup.boil for about 1 hour.as syrup thickens,add lemon slices.continue to boil until syrup is somewhat thick.fill hot jars immediately with rind,leaving 1/4inch headspace.add syrup to cover rind,leaving 1/4 inch headspace.remove air bubbles.wipe jar rims and adjust lids.process in a boiling waterbath canner. half pints-5 minutes. pints and quarts,10 minutes.
i shredded the gingerroot because i didn't want to bite into a large chunk of it. i also doubled the recipe.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

just waiting on a good soaking rain then a few days of sunshine to ripen the tomatoes. We haven't had a good soaking rain in a while. If the tomatoes decide not to ripen, I will be making green tomato chutney.


----------



## Davarm

I am getting an early start on canning winter squash today.


----------



## JayJay

Davarm said:


> I am getting an early start on canning winter squash today.


I have a good pickled squash recipe.


----------



## timmie

i got about 3 gallons of peaches today .i think i will make my mother and me some pickled peaches.we love them and they are so high in the grocery store. so i will make them and we will have them for thanksgiving and christmas


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> I am getting an early start on canning winter squash today.


you must plant your winter squash in the spring. i live in lower alabama and we are just now planting our winter squash.


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> you must plant your winter squash in the spring. i live in lower alabama and we are just now planting our winter squash.


I do plant them in the spring, I wish I could plant later but we have so many grasshoppers and other pests that they get eaten as soon as they sprout if you plant later in the season.

The insect pests make it almost impossible to plant much of a fall garden here. I am though, going to plant some beets, kale and collards late in the fall. If we have a mild winter they will grow and produce right through til the spring.

Edit: As far as canning tonight, NOTHING:congrat::congrat::congrat:, I got it done early today.


----------



## Emerald

Davarm said:


> I do plant them in the spring, I wish I could plant later but we have so many grasshoppers and other pests that they get eaten as soon as they sprout if you plant later in the season.
> 
> The insect pests make it almost impossible to plant much of a fall garden here. I am though, going to plant some beets, kale and collards late in the fall. If we have a mild winter they will grow and produce right through til the spring.
> 
> Edit: As far as canning tonight, NOTHING:congrat::congrat::congrat:, I got it done early today.


Have you thought about remay cloth for your fall beds? clean the beds and then plant and cover with weighted down remay(or like I used when I plant cabbage/Brussels sprouts re-purposed sheer curtains sewn together). Most fall crops (well here) are leafy greens, radishes, cole crops, but you could open quickly to hand pollinate squash.. doesn't take that long to do.. sure it is a PITA. I've used thin pvc pipes made into hoops to keep it off the plants too.


----------



## Davarm

Emerald said:


> Have you thought about remay cloth for your fall beds? clean the beds and then plant and cover with weighted down remay(or like I used when I plant cabbage/Brussels sprouts re-purposed sheer curtains sewn together). Most fall crops (well here) are leafy greens, radishes, cole crops, but you could open quickly to hand pollinate squash.. doesn't take that long to do.. sure it is a PITA. I've used thin pvc pipes made into hoops to keep it off the plants too.


You know Emerald, I have considered that but it has just never gotten past the "consider" stage.

I dont know what "remay cloth" is but I have some old "sheer Curtains" that I have thought about using. Do you have a source for the "remay cloth"? I just did a quick search and I saw that it is readily available so I may go that route this year.


----------



## Emerald

Davarm said:


> You know Emerald, I have considered that but it has just never gotten past the "consider" stage.
> 
> I dont know what "remay cloth" is but I have some old "sheer Curtains" that I have thought about using. Do you have a source for the "remay cloth"? I just did a quick search and I saw that it is readily available so I may go that route this year.


I just have a bit of leftovers from when I worked at the greenhouse. and he ordered it thru a big catalog for growers. 
The sheer curtains work great.. don't snag too much and I can wash them in the old washing machine. they sew easily too. 
I only buy the white or ecru/cream colored ones.. I would worry that the darker colors may not work well.. the lacy ones are okay only if they have the mesh in open areas. but if they are too thick(some are better made than others) they shade it too much.. 
I've used wedding veil stuff too.. got a whole bolt of it at a yard sale once. it did rot out quicker tho. I don't think it is UV safe.


----------



## Salekdarling

Canning chicken drumsticks tonight.


----------



## on_the_rox

I canned 35, 1/2 pint jars of salsa over the weekend. Yummy.....


----------



## Davarm

Looks like its going to be tomatoes and winter squash tonight. Probably 1 canner of each, will call it an early night.


----------



## derek78

I make a horseradish cheese with a block of velveeta, small jar of mayo, and horseradish. Just cook all up melted in a double boiler. What do u guys think of canning something like this? I usually just eat within a week or two. Think this would can good safely?


----------



## Salekdarling

derek78 said:


> I make a horseradish cheese with a block of velveeta, small jar of mayo, and horseradish. Just cook all up melted in a double boiler. What do u guys think of canning something like this? I usually just eat within a week or two. Think this would can good safely?


You can can velveeta cheese, but mayo on the other hand cannot. I've seen on several blogs where people have attempted to can mayo and it would seperate into liquid and chunks in the process. I'd rather not risk it. Stock up on your store bought mayo!  or make your own, but it spoils quick.

http://www.rural-revolution.com/2010/04/canning-mayonnaise.html?m=1


----------



## LilRedHen

Ten pints of okra tonight.


----------



## Emerald

derek78 said:


> I make a horseradish cheese with a block of velveeta, small jar of mayo, and horseradish. Just cook all up melted in a double boiler. What do u guys think of canning something like this? I usually just eat within a week or two. Think this would can good safely?


I'm with Salekdarling I would think that the mayo would curdle/separate in the canning.
I'm not quite sure how the horseradish will hold up either.. but if you grow some and harvest the roots and store in root cellar or fridge you can make your own grated horseradish when you need it.. grate and add a bit of salt and vinegar and there ya go. the vinegar keeps it white and the salt just kinda brings out the flavor.. but do it under the stove hood or outside.. cleared the sinuses and then the house..


----------



## timmie

i had planned on making peach pickles but i wound up just putting up 4 quarts of peaches to make pies out of later.i had to fight with the squirrels to get those.


----------



## Davarm

LilRedHen said:


> Ten pints of okra tonight.


Anything "Okra" is good! :2thumb:


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> i had planned on making peach pickles but i wound up just putting up 4 quarts of peaches to make pies out of later.i had to fight with the squirrels to get those.


timmie, I have never heard of peach pickles, would you give a run down on them?

I guess squirrels would likely can up pretty good also!


----------



## derek78

Thanks...... I love my cheese spread. Been in the family for years. But my grandma and mom never long term canned it. I was just wondering since im very new to canning. Made some tonight for now use. You guys should try it!! Triscuits, wheats thins, ritzs... Yum! I just dont want to get sick canning something i shouldnt. Thanks for all the advice and support.


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> timmie, I have never heard of peach pickles, would you give a run down on them?
> 
> I guess squirrels would likely can up pretty good also!


here's the recipe i use.....
8 pounds peaches
1 quart cider vinegar[5%acidity]
6-3/4 cups sugar
8 2inch cinnamon sticks
2 tablespoons whole cloves
1 tablespoon ground ginger
use small to medium sized peaches. to prevent darkening,place them in an ascorbic acid solution.
pour vinegar into a large pot.add sugar and stir to make a pickling syrup.heat to a boil and boil 5 minutes skim off foam.the cinnamon sticks,cloves,and ginger loosely in a spice bag.add bag to the syrup.removepeaches from solution and drain well.place peaches into syrup and boil until they can be pierced with a fork but are not soft.remove pan from heat and allow peaches to plump overnight in syrup.next day,reheat peaches to a boil and remove spice bag.fill hot jars with peaches,leaving a 1/2 inch headspace. add boiling syrup to cover peaches,leaving a 1/2 inch headspace. remove air bubbles. wipe jar rims and adjust lids.
process in a boiling water bath canner
pints,20 minutes

and yes squirrel does can up very nicely.


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> timmie, I have never heard of peach pickles, would you give a run down on them?
> 
> I guess squirrels would likely can up pretty good also!


are you sure you're a southern country boy?:dunno:


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> are you sure you're a southern country boy?:dunno:


Well, I sure thought I was, maybe I should start taking those funny little pills the doctors gave me.:wave:


----------



## timmie

2 quarts peas and 4 quarts tomatoes


----------



## Davarm

Winter Squash again tonight. Looks like about 3 canners full. 

I will likely call it quits on canning it with this round and go to just dehydrating it. I have a 5 gallon bucket packed tight and full the candied squash and I dont see needing more for a long while.


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> Winter Squash again tonight. Looks like about 3 canners full.
> 
> I will likely call it quits on canning it with this round and go to just dehydrating it. I have a 5 gallon bucket packed tight and full the candied squash and I dont see needing more for a long while.


we are just now planting winter squash,pumpkins,gourds.cabbage,brussel sprouts, and broccoli. we also still have tomatoes,peas, summer squash, and peppers producing.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Winter Squash again tonight. Looks like about 3 canners full.
> 
> I will likely call it quits on canning it with this round and go to just dehydrating it. I have a 5 gallon bucket packed tight and full the candied squash and I dont see needing more for a long while.


Dave, have you shared how to candy squash? I don't remember reading that, I read about oranges and watermelon.......can you candy zucchini and yellow squash? I have yellow for the 1st time, oh my gosh I have a lot of squash....I need to do something with it! I cut up a bunch and put with canned hamburger, onions, mushrooms, tomato sauce ( home canned) chili powder and cooked it and poured over rice. Really good actually! very filling


----------



## Emerald

derek78 said:


> Thanks...... I love my cheese spread. Been in the family for years. But my grandma and mom never long term canned it. I was just wondering since im very new to canning. Made some tonight for now use. You guys should try it!! Triscuits, wheats thins, ritzs... Yum! I just dont want to get sick canning something i shouldnt. Thanks for all the advice and support.


My StepDad loved that kind of cheese spread.. but he always had mom put a bit of red hot sauce in and a bit of lea and perrions (Worcestershire sauce). But then he also love limburger cheese.. ick.


----------



## Davarm

Emerald said:


> But then he also love limburger cheese.. ick.


And whats wrong with Limburger? Thats REAL cheese.

I was eating some on fresh hot home made bread one day as my oldest DD walked in the front door. Without missing a beat she immediately lifted each foot up and checked the bottoms of her shoes. I almost choked I laughed so hard.

Note: Dont try to dehydrate Limburger, but if you do, make sure the dehydrator is outside.


----------



## LilRedHen

Five cans of tomatoes this morning.


----------



## JayJay

Tomato juice. Add pickled hot dogs. 

Does anyone have experience with pickled hot dogs? How long they can be stored in a cool, dark room?? I've searched and can't find any info.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LilRedHen

I found two more downed pepper plants, so I wound up with 8 quarts of banana pepper rings.


----------



## neldarez

14 pints of pickled beets today, I was out picking green beans and thought I'd just check and see how the beets were doing. Oh my, they had grown too big and so I picked a small garden cart full and started canning....I was not prepared for this......I should have checked before now but I sure didn't think they were ready yet...I snooze, I lose


----------



## LilRedHen

neldarez said:


> 14 pints of pickled beets today, I was out picking green beans and thought I'd just check and see how the beets were doing. Oh my, they had grown too big and so I picked a small garden cart full and started canning....I was not prepared for this......I should have checked before now but I sure didn't think they were ready yet...I snooze, I lose


I had a five gallon bucket of beets that were the size of baseballs and 4 the size of softballs. They were fine, I just sliced them after cooking and peeling. Nothing like pickles beets:congrat:


----------



## ilovetigger

Just finished up 72 jars of dill spears and slices.

Shucked 160 ears of corn to parboil, strip, and got 50 pints of kernel corn.

Tomorrow is green beans. Been a busy canning weekend.


----------



## Davarm

Guess we dont need to ask what you did in your spare time today!

What spare time?:congrat:



ilovetigger said:


> Just finished up 72 jars of dill spears and slices.
> 
> Shucked 160 ears of corn to parboil, strip, and got 50 pints of kernel corn.
> 
> Tomorrow is green beans. Been a busy canning weekend.


----------



## neldarez

ilovetigger said:


> Just finished up 72 jars of dill spears and slices.
> 
> Shucked 160 ears of corn to parboil, strip, and got 50 pints of kernel corn.
> 
> Tomorrow is green beans. Been a busy canning weekend.


wow, I'm totally impressed, makes me want a nap!


----------



## Davarm

LilRedHen said:


> I had a five gallon bucket of beets that were the size of baseballs and 4 the size of softballs. They were fine, I just sliced them after cooking and peeling. Nothing like pickles beets:congrat:


I never liked beets until I started preparing hem myself. Years ago I would have turned my nose at a post like this.

Now I am green with envy!:wave:


----------



## Riverdale

ilovetigger said:


> Just finished up 72 jars of dill spears and slices.
> 
> Shucked 160 ears of corn to parboil, strip, and got 50 pints of kernel corn.
> 
> Tomorrow is green beans. Been a busy canning weekend.


Wow, am I a slacker
21 quarts of potates
18 pints of blueberries
9 pints of rasberry jelly.

Mid summer is great in Michigan :2thumb:


----------



## Riverdale

timmie said:


> we are just now planting winter squash,pumpkins,gourds.cabbage,brussel sprouts, and broccoli. we also still have tomatoes,peas, summer squash, and peppers producing.


I love dilled brussel sprouts!


----------



## LilRedHen

The garden is still muddy after nearly 7 inches of rain in the last 10 days, so I went wading and have been pulling weeds that have grown to gigantic proportions getting ready to till and plant beans, turnips, greens, etc for fall. 

My back, bottom and right leg is still hurting from all the bending over, so I reread the canning posts to take inventory on the couch instead of moving crates and physically counting what I had accomplished this season. 

This is my first year to garden totally by myself and take care of the yard and the Rooster, so I thought I had done pretty well at 188 cans so far.


----------



## CVORNurse

Davarm said:


> The Red Tomato Relish sounds pretty good, would you mind posting your recipe?


This recipe is from my husband's grandmother.

Red Tomato Relish

1 gal peeled chopped ripe tomatoes 
2 cups chopped white onion
½ c each green&red bell peppers
1 quart vinegar	
1 cup sugar
2 T salt
¼- ½ c pickling spice in bag

Combine everything except vinegar. Boil for 2 hours, stirring often. Add vinegar and boil rapidly for an additional 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Pour into jars and seal. Yield: about 4 quarts

I water bath this for 15 minutes for pints.


----------



## Davarm

I just so happeens that I have just those ingredients here now(no bell peppers but I have tons of other peppers hot/sweet). I will give it a try tonight.

Thank you



CVORNurse said:


> This recipe is from my husband's grandmother.
> 
> Red Tomato Relish
> 
> 1 gal peeled chopped ripe tomatoes
> 2 cups chopped white onion
> ½ c each green&red bell peppers
> 1 quart vinegar
> 1 cup sugar
> 2 T salt
> ¼- ½ c pickling spice in bag
> 
> Combine everything except vinegar. Boil for 2 hours, stirring often. Add vinegar and boil rapidly for an additional 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Pour into jars and seal. Yield: about 4 quarts
> 
> I water bath this for 15 minutes for pints.


----------



## ilovetigger

Final count on green beans today..........46 jars.

Garlic pulled and harvest some, dry some to replant, and seeds pulled for replant and share. I LOVE this damn garlic.

Dug up enough onions to fill the dehydrator..........leave it running overnight.........dill next...........then a lot more onions. lol


----------



## neldarez

ilovetigger said:


> Final count on green beans today..........46 jars.
> 
> Garlic pulled and harvest some, dry some to replant, and seeds pulled for replant and share. I LOVE this damn garlic.
> 
> Dug up enough onions to fill the dehydrator..........leave it running overnight.........dill next...........then a lot more onions. lol


I haven't dried onions yet, do you just chop into sm. cubes? What is the average length of time for onions?


----------



## UncleJoe

I spent part of the weekend canning corn. First time I've done corn. If you missed it in the "dehydrating" thread, I went to a local farm and bought 20 dozen ears of sweet corn. 

I passed out about 3 dozen to friends on the way home and we ate about a dozen fresh over the weekend. With what was left We canned 34 pints, vacuum packed and froze 20 quarts and dehydrated about 4 dozen. Busy weekend. We ended up with 6 totes full of greens and cobs. The horses thought they died and went to horsey heaven.


----------



## timmie

4 quarts peasand 2quarts roma tomatoes[freezer] my daughter decided we would wait and make spaghetti sauce this winter to help heat up the house


----------



## ilovetigger

neldarez said:


> I haven't dried onions yet, do you just chop into sm. cubes? What is the average length of time for onions?


Just chop into pieces the size you would use later...........plop them in the dehydrator..........and let'r rip. We put ours outside on a covered porch as it will have your eyes watering and nose burning inside. lol We were told and it seems true enough that you can not over dry onions. My last batch ran almost 24 hours. (Had to work so just left 'em going.....turned out just fine.)

We have both a hand dicer and a dicer blade on the food processor that makes quick work of them.


----------



## LilRedHen

Five pints of okra this morning.


----------



## LilRedHen

Seven quarts of squash this afternoon.


----------



## LilRedHen

My tomatoes are ripening just a few at a time, so 3 quarts of tomatoes this morning.


----------



## cybergranny

21 half pints of mushrooms.


----------



## ilovetigger

Homemade V8 is on the stove............My darling hubby likes it to make homecanned Bloody Mary mix with. 

I'll put it through the squeeze-o-matic in the morning, add final spices, and let it simmer for a few before canning. 

He ran out this year so I'm gonna need at least 3 BIG batches before the season is out. He says it is best when it has been allowed to sit for about 3-6 months for the flavors to mellow as they are SO bold when first processed.


----------



## ilovetigger

Tried something different this time.............And it works. This is pretty much ready to drink now. YAY!


----------



## ilovetigger

12 quarts mixed berry pie filling..............YUM!


----------



## timmie

not canning---1 put 2 gallons of okra already mealed and ready to fry in the freezer. next cutting goes in the dehydrator.


----------



## brownb

Dehydrated some hash browns, 14 pints of strawberry blueberry jam, and 3 pints of strawberry jalapeño jam.y wife's making fresh Ezekiel bread tomorrow to slather that stuff on. Yum yum


----------



## brownb

LilRedHen said:


> Seven quarts of squash this afternoon.


Did you do anything special with your squash? We have some to can along with some beans and havent done them before


----------



## goshengirl

ilovetigger, now I want your mixed berry pie filling recipe!!!  Please?


----------



## LilRedHen

brownb said:


> Did you do anything special with your squash? We have some to can along with some beans and havent done them before


I just wash, slice, pack into jars, add 1 teaspoon of salt per quart or 1/2 teaspoon per pint, fill with water, put on flats and rings and pressure them according to the Ball Blue Book. Squash are low acid and must be pressured to keep.

Good luck!


----------



## Hottooth

Today I canned 7 half pints of hot pepper jelly. It turned out very nice and was very simple to do, I definitely want to use all the peppers from the garden without wasting.


----------



## neldarez

Several weeks ago I contacted a local orchardist to see if he sold cherries to individuals...he does not, really nice man but he sells big and said he doesn't have time to set aside boxes for individuals. July 20th a very harsh storm tore through here dumping sheets of damaging rain and hitting our place with hail......well, this friday, 27th, this orchardist called us and asked if I would like to come to his place and pick all the cherries I wanted for free because he could not afford for them to be sort picked....uh, I said You Betcha!! So, I've been canning quarts of lg. bing cherries, 28 quarts so far....God is good to me!!:2thumb:


----------



## LilRedHen

Three quarts of banana pepper rings last night. I won't need to plant any more of those for a long time


----------



## brownb

LilRedHen said:


> Three quarts of banana pepper rings last night. I won't need to plant any more of those for a long time


That's something you don't see canned everyday but I say yum yum.


----------



## brownb

We canned that strawberry jalepeno jam yesterday and I hoping one wouldn't seal so I would have an excuse but this morning I figured I didn't need one and cracked one open. I won't be giving that batch to anyone. Yes I am being selfish and I don't feel bad about it one bit


----------



## LilRedHen

brownb said:


> That's something you don't see canned everyday but I say yum yum.


The Rooster and our dd and her young man love them. I have 8 plants and they are breaking down with peppers. I've canned 6 pints and 12 quarts and still have 3 plants that I haven't picked anything off of yet. The other plants that I have already picked over are blooming and putting on little peppers again. I'm going to have far far to many, but I can't stand to see them go to waste.

Do you have any other ideas of what I can do with them?


----------



## Kaytee

What can be done with LOTS of lemon juice/lemons? 

My freezer is full... already took 5qts of juice to church... squeezed another 4 qts of juice on Saturday (in refrigerator), made more lemonade and made lemon pickles (Rodale "Stocking Up" recipe) yesterday. Was getting "all excited" about somebody who suggested making/canning lemon curd-- however, the recipe uses only 3T per "batch" and I don't have anywhere close to enough eggs to use up even 1 pt... besides, it calls for zest, and all the peels are in the compost bin. Other recipes have the same problem of using very little juice and/or calling for zest.

The lemon pickles... not sure if the lemons were too ripe, or what, but they essentially are mushy lemon peels in a goopy liquid-- and that's after sitting only overnight, not the month the recipe called for. Maybe I should just put it all in a blender, add a bit of oil and make salad dressing? But then-- what would I do with a couple gallons of lemon salad dressing? 

Last year, I tried making "lemon jelly", but it's WAY too sour.... Marmalade-- need peels, and nobody here particularly likes lemon marmalade (nor grapefruit marmalade...).

Oh yeah-- the food bank won't take fresh produce, only commercially canned/packaged foods.


----------



## brownb

LilRedHen said:


> The Rooster and our dd and her young man love them. I have 8 plants and they are breaking down with peppers. I've canned 6 pints and 12 quarts and still have 3 plants that I haven't picked anything off of yet. The other plants that I have already picked over are blooming and putting on little peppers again. I'm going to have far far to many, but I can't stand to see them go to waste.
> 
> Do you have any other ideas of what I can do with them?


I wonder if they can be dehydrated like chilli peppers


----------



## ilovetigger

goshengirl said:


> ilovetigger, now I want your mixed berry pie filling recipe!!!  Please?


LOL............Give me a day or two and I will dig it back out for you............got a lot going on here for the next couple of days.


----------



## Davarm

I went out and picked a bucket of tomatoes tonight to go with a smaller bucket of peppers I brought in yesterday. It is "Ro-Tel" tonight, a caner full of half pint jars(11).

After blanching, pealing and chopping the tomatoes, I put about half as much pepper slices(mixture of sweet banana, jalapenos, and serrano's) and a little garlic into a pot and cooked it until the peppers were soft. Filled the jars and I am just about to take them out of the canner.

We use this for making spanish rice mainly but it also goes good in beans and chile.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

more tomato sauce. EVerything came from the garden except the vinegar. Tomatoes, Basil, Lemon balm.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Davarm said:


> I went out and picked a bucket of tomatoes tonight to go with a smaller bucket of peppers I brought in yesterday. It is "Ro-Tel" tonight, a caner full of half pint jars(11).
> 
> After blanching, pealing and chopping the tomatoes, I put about half as much pepper slices(mixture of sweet banana, jalapenos, and serrano's) and a little garlic into a pot and cooked it until the peppers were soft. Filled the jars and I am just about to take them out of the canner.
> 
> We use this for making spanish rice mainly but it also goes good in beans and chile.


Thanks for sharing this. I think I maybe try this one out with my harvest this weekend.


----------



## neldarez

ContinualHarvest said:


> more tomato sauce. EVerything came from the garden except the vinegar. Tomatoes, Basil, Lemon balm.


you put lemon balm in your tomato sauce? I thought it was only for tea and fish! lol, thanks, I need to know why the heck I planted some...this helps


----------



## neldarez

ContinualHarvest said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I think I maybe try this one out with my harvest this weekend.


was this water bath canner? About how much time? What a great idea...as usual!:2thumb:


----------



## LilRedHen

Sixteen pints of bread and butter pickle today.


----------



## Emerald

I've put lemon balm in my salsa before with a small shot of vinegar when I didn't have any lemon or lime.. tastes great..


----------



## Davarm

brownb said:


> I wonder if they can be dehydrated like chilli peppers


LilRedHen, brownb

I do dehydrate Banana Peppers and I then grind them into a mild Chili Powder. They make pretty good Enchilada sauce. I dehydrate quite a few of my peppers by stringing them on "Dental Floss" and hanging them in the sun to dry but the banana peppers dont do very well that way, sometimes they rot before they dry. I just cut both ends off and put them in the dehydrator on a low heat until dry then grind them(grain mill) into a fine powder, seeds and all then store it in jars.


----------



## ilovetigger

Smoked butts and picnic roasts last night............shredded the leftovers, mixed with some "have to say delicious" BBQ sauce, and canned up a dozen jars for quick and easy meals.

Then went to the garden and harvested the Hungarians............Another dozen jars pickled pepper rings done.

Back to the garden for about 70-75 pounds of tomatoes. Looks like it's gonna be V8 AND spaghetti sauce going in the morning. And I still have a case of peaches to do. Guess they will be done while while the others are simmering away.

Good thing hubby got me this new bigger stove. lol


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> LilRedHen, brownb
> 
> I do dehydrate Banana Peppers and I then grind them into a mild Chili Powder. They make pretty good Enchilada sauce. I dehydrate quite a few of my peppers by stringing them on "Dental Floss" and hanging them in the sun to dry but the banana peppers dont do very well that way, sometimes they rot before they dry. I just cut both ends off and put them in the dehydrator on a low heat until dry then grind them(grain mill) into a fine powder, seeds and all then store it in jars.


You're the greatest, I was just going to ask what to do with banana peppers!! Thanks Dave!! As usual you are a step ahead of the game...


----------



## seagrape

Six quarts of chicken broth with chunks of chicken in them.

Found a 10 lb. bag of marked down frozen chicken legs at a local market.....49 cents/lb.


----------



## ilovetigger

While not "officially" canned, Spaghetti sauce just simmering to thicken up for canning in the morning.


----------



## ilovetigger

OK..........17 quarts of thick and chunky spaghetti sauce, a dozen carrots, and another BIG pot of V8 prepped up to simmer on the stove.


----------



## Moby76065

I just purchased 10 cases of WM Quart jars.
Gonna get busy smokin some brisket.
And maybe some stews.


----------



## goshengirl

The Silver Queen is in! The Silver Queen is in! Got some in the canner now, and looks like this will keep me busy for a while. I'm especially thankful for this harvest - we didn't get any corn last year, and this particular planting of corn was twisted up and laid flat in a couple of bad storms two weeks ago.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Urmm...so Silver Queens is a variety of corn?

If that was the case you were so lucky to get a harvest if it was as beat up as you said it was.

How are you canning it?


----------



## goshengirl

Tank_Girl said:


> Urmm...so Silver Queens is a variety of corn?
> If that was the case you were so lucky to get a harvest if it was as beat up as you said it was.
> How are you canning it?


Ha ha, yep, it's corn.  It's a variety that my in-laws grow in Illinois. They always bring us some (frozen) when they come visit, and it always tastes garden fresh, so I know it freezes well. But I'm out of freezer space, so canning it is.

I'm blanching it on the cob (steam, 10 min.), then cutting it off the cob and putting it in pint jars, pressure canning for 55 minutes at 10 lbs (we're about 900 ft above sea level). Hopefully I'm going to get better/faster at cutting it off the cob - that's the part that takes forever!


----------



## Tank_Girl

goshengirl said:


> Ha ha, yep, it's corn.  It's a variety that my in-laws grow in Illinois. They always bring us some (frozen) when they come visit, and it always tastes garden fresh, so I know it freezes well. But I'm out of freezer space, so canning it is.
> 
> I'm blanching it on the cob (steam, 10 min.), then cutting it off the cob and putting it in pint jars, pressure canning for 55 minutes at 10 lbs (we're about 900 ft above sea level). Hopefully I'm going to get better/faster at cutting it off the cob - that's the part that takes forever!


Have you ever seen this little tool?
Lee's corn cutter and creamer.

http://redbacktrading.com.au/index1.html

I believe it's made in the USA.


----------



## goshengirl

I have seen that, and I need to try it. I've got a cutter that I used a little bit, but it seems to slice up the corn rather indiscriminately, so I went back to using a knife. I may end up using the cutter and making a creamed corn rather than a whole kernel corn, just for the sake of speeding things up. 

Do you use that tool? Does it work for you?


----------



## Tank_Girl

I've never used it but as soon as I read you were cutting corn by hand I remembered it from that site and thought of you.

Sorry I could be more help


----------



## Freyadog

finishing up tomato sauce this morning and then on to apples again.


----------



## Freyadog

Davarm said:


> 10 bounds of butter today in half pint jars. Go it for $1.89 a pound.
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> Had to go to the store before I got in the garden and picked up 30 more pounds of chicken leg quarters for $5.90 per bag and just put them into the oven on a timer, 2- 2pound boxes of velveeta for $3.99am each and am going to can it all along with the butter tonight.


Could you post how you can your butter? Have seen posts on sites that it was stated that you should not can butter. Huh? Can the process be used for fresh butter?


----------



## JayJay

Freyadog said:


> Could you post how you can your butter? Have seen posts on sites that it was stated that you should not can butter. Huh? Can the process be used for fresh butter?


I just posted a link or two...LDS and another and some clues to my canning butter. I read you only can butter, not margarine
Good luck:beercheer:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f45/i-get-confused-12580/


----------



## JayJay

Moby76065 said:


> I just purchased 10 cases of WM Quart jars.
> Gonna get busy smokin some brisket.
> And maybe some stews.


Would that be Walmart jars??


----------



## Moby76065

JayJay said:


> Would that be Walmart jars??


No ma'am I got them from Amazon. Their "Ball" jars.
I got frustrated when I couldn't find jars at H.E.B. and Walmart.
So I just bit the bullet and got ten cases. I see deals on food all the time and can't seem to get enough jars.


----------



## JayJay

Moby76065 said:


> No ma'am I got them from Amazon. Their "Ball" jars.
> I got frustrated when I couldn't find jars at H.E.B. and Walmart.
> So I just bit the bullet and got ten cases. I see deals on food all the time and can't seem to get enough jars.


Do you have a Big LOts near?? Theirs are $8 a case from $7.50 last year.
Watch Kmart--got 4.50 and 4.99 a case last summer; I loaded the truck.:congrat:


----------



## Moby76065

JayJay said:


> Do you have a Big LOts near?? Theirs are $8 a case from $7.50 last year.
> Watch Kmart--got 4.50 and 4.99 a case last summer; I loaded the truck.:congrat:


Darn it. I don't have a Kmart anywhere near me.
I paid $18 a case. And I'm going to want more.

The cost of fuel to go get them is more than the shipping.

Their $12 per case in TX
http://www.kmart.com/kerr-wide-mout...1154311001P?prdNo=11&blockNo=11&blockType=G11


----------



## UncleJoe

Did 16 pints of peaches today. They're gonna taste good this winter.


----------



## MARSHLAND

14 pints zucchini salsa. Pizza sauce tomorrow and then spaghetti sauce.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

neldarez said:


> was this water bath canner? About how much time? What a great idea...as usual!:2thumb:


Pressure canner. 25 minutes at 10 lbs.


----------



## LilRedHen

Three pints of apple butter, seven quarts of squash and 1 quart and 1 pint of banana pepper rings


----------



## JayJay

Moby76065 said:


> Darn it. I don't have a Kmart anywhere near me.
> I paid $18 a case. And I'm going to want more.
> 
> The cost of fuel to go get them is more than the shipping.
> 
> Their $12 per case in TX
> http://www.kmart.com/kerr-wide-mout...1154311001P?prdNo=11&blockNo=11&blockType=G11


Yep..I got a good deal..but keep your eyes open if needing more--every time I think TP is NOT gonna be $8 and $9 again, Big Lots and DG come through for me!!


----------



## JayJay

LilRedHen said:


> Three pints of apple butter, seven quarts of squash and 1 quart and 1 pint of banana pepper rings


Recipe for your apple butter??? I canned 2 pints and it isn't that great--too bittery.
Thanks Lilredhen.


----------



## LilRedHen

JayJay said:


> Recipe for your apple butter??? I canned 2 pints and it isn't that great--too bittery.
> Thanks Lilredhen.


I found the recipe online. Filled a crockpot with slices and chuncks of apples, add 8 to 10 ounces of water, turn on low and cook till apples are soft, stirring once or twice. Mash with fork or potato masher and prop the lid open to let steam escape, stirring occasionally till it is the consistency you want. Add sugar to taste, cinnamon and cloves if you want to, bring crock pot up to high for 15 minutes, ladle in cans and waterbath for 10 minutes.

A little salt might help the bittery taste.

The apples that I picked were wormy and misshapen. I picked out the worst to peel for this with a knige and the better ones to run through my apple peeler/corer/slicer to dehydrate.


----------



## JayJay

LilRedHen said:


> I found the recipe online. Filled a crockpot with slices and chuncks of apples, add 8 to 10 ounces of water, turn on low and cook till apples are soft, stirring once or twice. Mash with fork or potato masher and prop the lid open to let steam escape, stirring occasionally till it is the consistency you want. Add sugar to taste, cinnamon and cloves if you want to, bring crock pot up to high for 15 minutes, ladle in cans and waterbath for 10 minutes.
> 
> A little salt might help the bittery taste.
> 
> The apples that I picked were wormy and misshapen. I picked out the worst to peel for this with a knige and the better ones to run through my apple peeler/corer/slicer to dehydrate.


I distinctly remember adding vinegar--that's why mine was bitter--will search ask.com for another recipe; thanks dah-ling!!


----------



## goshengirl

Tank_Girl said:


> I've never used it but as soon as I read you were cutting corn by hand I remembered it from that site and thought of you.
> 
> Sorry I could be more help


Please don't be sorry, I really appreciate the link. 

One thing I'm learning as I try to homestead/become more self-sufficient, is that tools really matter. The right tool for the right job is everything (my husband found that out yesterday when he was butchering chickens). In the garden I'm developing an attachment to certain tools for certain jobs - and woe to the child (or husband) or borrows a tool and doesn't put it back!  So any leads for tools that might help any job are definitely appreciated.


----------



## UncleJoe

6 pints of beets and 5 pints of wax beans this afternoon.


----------



## Meerkat

7 quarts of white acre peas this afternoon.


----------



## Davarm

Freyadog said:


> Could you post how you can your butter? Have seen posts on sites that it was stated that you should not can butter. Huh? Can the process be used for fresh butter?


I've done it a number of ways since I started canning it but the two ways I have settled on and use now are as follows:

I melt the butter in a pot, keeping it stirred to prevent separation of the liquid(milk) from the fat.

I fill 1/2 pint jars with the hot liquid to within about 3/4 inch from the top, and put lids on.

I then either water bath the jars for an hour or pressure the jars for 1/2 hour at 5 pounds.

As the jars cool, you need to keep them shaken so the liquid(milk) and butter fat will solidify mixed together and you dont have a puddle of milk at the bottom of the jars.

I have not found any taste difference in the two ways and none have shown any signs of spoilage. I have a lot, quite a lot, of butter canned and on the shelves.

I only can salted butter.


----------



## Davarm

I canned a load of ginger juice tonight. I ran a load of ginger roots through the juicer and got 8 half pint jars.

I promised someone some of the dehydrated ginger pulp and had been looking through bins and buckets for it for a couple of weeks and the DD's finally told me that they had thrown it out. They thought I was keeping it as a joke, sooooo....

I did another load mainly for the pulp(to dehydrate) and got the juice as an added +.

Note: Don't ever try drinking straight ginger juice.


----------



## BlackParacord

Emerald said:


> I've put lemon balm in my salsa before with a small shot of vinegar when I didn't have any lemon or lime.. tastes great..


Interesting idea! Did you use it fresh or dried?


----------



## derek78

Does anyone store or can bacon grease? Would that not be safe? Or will that store fine by simply pouring into a jar? I imagine it would still go bad. Instead of tossing it everytime i figured id strain and keep it for cooking or seasoning my dutch oven. I just dont know the proper way to keep it, thanks


----------



## Davarm

derek78 said:


> Does anyone store or can bacon grease? Would that not be safe? Or will that store fine by simply pouring into a jar? I imagine it would still go bad. Instead of tossing it everytime i figured id strain and keep it for cooking or seasoning my dutch oven. I just dont know the proper way to keep it, thanks


I have canned bacon grease, BUT, it was as an experiment and I have not opened any of the jars to test it out. I have also canned chicken fat in the same way, after baking chicken to debone and can, I skimmed off the fat and canned it. Haven't opened any of those jars yet either.

I put it in 1/2 pint jars and pressured it for an hour at 5psi. Guess I'm going to have to open a jar now and check it out now.

I started doing this after kappydell's posts on saving fats.


----------



## JayJay

Cabbage-beef soup; and apple butter using applesauce.


----------



## UncleJoe

Got another 9 pints of wax beans going as I type. 17 minutes left.


----------



## partdeux

Doesn't the wax melt in the canner?


----------



## ntvtxn

Salsa, spaghetti and pizza sauce last night and today


----------



## LilRedHen

Eleven half pints of apple butter; that's the last of the apples.


----------



## musketjim

Beans (green, purple and yellow). Recipe is called dilly beans, just a little kick of pepper and garlic. Excellent as stir sticks in Margaritas or Bloody Marys:beercheer: Taste good and good for you


----------



## Davarm

LilRedHen said:


> Eleven half pints of apple butter; that's the last of the apples.


I wish we could grown apples down here, we have to settle for pear butter. Its not as good but still pretty tasty. My pear tree(the one that didnt get killed off by herbicide last year), is limping along and didn't make any pears this year so will have to get some from my parents.

Tonight I made pound cake in wide mouth pint jars then water bathed them after I took them out of the oven. My grandson heard the mixer going and came running saying "Cake, Cake", we sat down and licked he beaters before I put the jars into the oven. That made it worth the effort by its self.


----------



## UncleJoe

9 more pints of red beets yesterday.


----------



## partdeux

Davarm said:


> Tonight I made pound cake in wide mouth pint jars then water bathed them after I took them out of the oven. My grandson heard the mixer going and came running saying "Cake, Cake", we sat down and licked he beaters before I put the jars into the oven. That made it worth the effort by its self.


and you're going to just leave us drooling, PLEASE give it up


----------



## Davarm

partdeux said:


> and you're going to just leave us drooling, PLEASE give it up


Oh yes, the grandson loves to lick the beaters when we make cakes, especially........

You referring to the "Canned Pound Cake"? Simple thing to do, just fill the wide mouth pints with batter, bake until done then immediately put the lids on as you take them out of the oven. You need to only fill the jars around half full of batter to make sure the cake doesn't rise above the rim and prevent the lids from going on. The jars don't require much "head space" since the cake has so much air in it so that is not much of an issue.

Some just put the jars on the shelf straight from the oven but I put them in a water bath and boil them for 1/2 hour just to be sure they will be ok. Have done pound cake, banana bread, applesauce cake and brownies this way.

You use wide mouth pint jars so that you can just turn the jar up and drop the cake out, would be kinda hard with a small mouth. I have no idea exactly how long they will store for, it usually doesn't last long enough to get a good measure of that but I do have some jars sat back from a year ago that still taste good and have not spoiled.


----------



## Jason

DW is up to 171 jars for the year. Veggies, jellies, mustard relish, etc. Yesterday she and a friend made a bunch of crushed tomatoes...somewhere around 20 quarts. All the tomatoes came from our garden.

As a side note, did you all know that the top of a parmesan cheese shaker jar will fit onto a standard-mouth canning jar? I forget whether I saw this trick on here or facebook, so if it's a repost here I apologize and this is not my idea so I'm not taking credit for it. I set up these pics just for a demonstration...that's why there are still cheese crumbs on the lid. The jar is just a regular pint jar that DW had ready in case she needed it yesterday.

EDIT- The pics screwed up. Let me try this again...


----------



## Jason

Second try for pics:

:gaah: Laptop is being a pain...will try pics again later, but you get the idea.


----------



## UncleJoe

Doing a small batch of tomato sauce this morning (7qts) but the latest round of peaches are ready so they need to get done today also.


----------



## Riverdale

15 pt of bread and butter pickles, 5 pints of 'regular' pickled peppers and 4 pints of '*hot* pickled peppers.

MMMMM!


----------



## partdeux

UncleJoe said:


> Doing a small batch of tomato sauce this morning (7qts) but the latest round of peaches are ready so they need to get done today also.


lightweight 

SWMBO did 15 1/2... cooking away stress!


----------



## ilovetigger

partdeux said:


> lightweight
> 
> SWMBO did 15 1/2... cooking away stress!


Lol at my DH. I'd have to say I've done somewhere between 16 and 18 cases of varied canning this week alone. From spaghetti sauce (2 batches) to V8, pizza sauce, cabbage beef soup, spiced peaches, pickled peppers, potatoes, carrots, and I can't even think of what else right now.


----------



## gypsysue

Raspberries. Raspberries. More raspberries. :gaah:

I've picked more than 5 gallons of them in the last day and a half and there's more of them out there, lurking, waiting for me... eep:

Peas, too, but they're winding down.


----------



## Moby76065

*What did you can today?*

I saw a thread about dehydrating so thought we could use one about canning too.

I canned 4 quarts (10 lbs) of chicken thighs today and two quarts of sausage.


----------



## *Andi

Moby76065 said:


> I saw a thread about dehydrating so thought we could use one about canning too.
> 
> I canned 4 quarts (10 lbs) of chicken thighs today and two quarts of sausage.


Merged ..........


----------



## Meerkat

peaches,tomatoes,potatos were bought today will start on them tomorrow.We stopped buying meat last month to buy more veggys to can.My hubby said he stays hungry with no meat,but after a couple weeks it gets easier.We eat too much meat in this country anyway.of course a man without meat is not a happy hunter.


----------



## Bobbb

I canned some green beans last night and one of the jars purged out more water than the others. I have an inch of green beans above the water line in this jar. The lid is sealed tightly. Should I eat this beans in this jar this week or is it good for storage?


----------



## LilRedHen

I managed 4 quarts of tomatoes today, more tomorrow. Just getting over strained muscles in hands, wrists and knees. I will not try to get under the bathroom sink again.


----------



## UncleJoe

I had that happen to a jar of peaches a couple years ago. What I did was occasionally turn the jar upside down and then right side up to keep everything moist. Seemed to work out

Tonight I have another batch of wax beans in the canner. Will be finished in 25 minutes.


----------



## Meerkat

Bobbb said:


> I canned some green beans last night and one of the jars purged out more water than the others. I have an inch of green beans above the water line in this jar. The lid is sealed tightly. Should I eat this beans in this jar this week or is it good for storage?


 Long as its pressure sealed it should be ok.


----------



## JayJay

UncleJoe said:


> I had that happen to a jar of peaches a couple years ago. What I did was occasionally turn the jar upside down and then right side up to keep everything moist. Seemed to work out
> 
> Tonight I have another batch of wax beans in the canner. Will be finished in 25 minutes.


That's what I do to my pickled squash--every month or so, turn them.


----------



## goshengirl

More corn in the canner. Just a little bit more to go before the season is over....

Well, the corn season, that is. Next up will be 'maters. Looks like they're all going to start turning ripe soon...


----------



## neldarez

JayJay said:


> That's what I do to my pickled squash--every month or so, turn them.


pickled squash? wow, Davarm dehydrates and candies it but I've never heard of pickled? Is it with zucchini or must it be winter squash? Is it easy to do? Do you just eat it like pickled beets? thanks for the info..........


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> pickled squash? wow, Davarm dehydrates and candies it but I've never heard of pickled? Is it with zucchini or must it be winter squash? Is it easy to do? Do you just eat it like pickled beets? thanks for the info..........


Been there - done that Ms Nelda, not many things I like more than pickles, sweet or dills. I even have a few jars of pickled cactus on the shelf that I am saving for a special occasion.


----------



## ntvtxn

11 pints of home made spaghetti sauce last night


----------



## Moby76065

10 lbs of Chicken and 20 (2 quarts) sausages.


----------



## LilRedHen

The tomatoes are really slowing down; only 2 quarts this morning.


----------



## DJgang

Y'all sure are some inspiring and ambitious folks! Thank you!

I got up about six cases this whole summer and I froze my corn.


----------



## JayJay

neldarez said:


> pickled squash? wow, Davarm dehydrates and candies it but I've never heard of pickled? Is it with zucchini or must it be winter squash? Is it easy to do? Do you just eat it like pickled beets? thanks for the info..........


the best stuff you have put in your mouth--wow, it's good.
When I give a pint as a gift, the recipient always calls for the recipe:

Layer 9 cups of squash( summer), 2 large onions, 1 green pepper(or gold or red for color) in canning jars. 
Add a dash of salt. I salted as I layered. 
Cover, let set for two hours. 
Drain the jars, if needed. 
Boil 2 1/2 cups sugar, 2 1/2 cups vinegar, 1 TB turmeric, 1 Tsp celery seed, 2 TB mustard seed. 
Add boiling mixture to packed jars of alternate squash, onion, green/red/gold pepper. 
Seal with heated lids and rings. 
Yield: 6 pints. I always add a little extra sugar and vinegar to be sure I have enough liquid.

http://www.canningbasics.com/images/squash-supersett.jpg


----------



## timmie

6 pints rotel style tomatoes and 3 pints squash


----------



## marlas1too

yesterday i found a farm down the road that was selling green beans for 27.00 a bushel so i bought 2 and they had red potatoes for 25.00 a bushel i got 1 and they had peaches for 25 a bushel so i got 1 bushel-looks like the next 3 days will be canning -seasoned green beans and potatoes and peach preserves


----------



## ZoomZoom

We've been canning 60-70 quarts of tomato products each of the last 3 weeks. We're pulling in almost a bushel a day of tomatoes out of the garden. Tonight we're probably going to do about a dozen qts. of spaghetti sauce and 24 pints of pizza sauce.

Our corn didn't come in nicely so I bought some yesterday morning. 30+ dozen. Started on them yesterday about 2:30 and had them all cleaned, cooked, cut, bagged, frozen and cleaned up by 9:30 last night.


----------



## goshengirl

Wow, Zoom - that's an impressive day!

How many tomato plants do you have?


----------



## brightstar

Canned my first thing ever today-apples in cinnamon syrup  Just did a small batch of 6 pints to make sure I could actually do it and am hooked. Already have my list made for the farmers market tomorrow for dilly beans, salsa, tomato sauces, and hot pepper vinegar. I'm so excited!!


----------



## marlas1too

brightstar---you go girl


----------



## goshengirl

brightstar said:


> Canned my first thing ever today-apples in cinnamon syrup  Just did a small batch of 6 pints to make sure I could actually do it and am hooked. Already have my list made for the farmers market tomorrow for dilly beans, salsa, tomato sauces, and hot pepper vinegar. I'm so excited!!


:congrat: yeay!


----------



## ZoomZoom

goshengirl said:


> Wow, Zoom - that's an impressive day!
> 
> How many tomato plants do you have?


I believe I planted 24 plants, but....

Last year, besides planting the normal 24, I tinkered with some heirloom tomato seeds and to my surprise, they took off. Well, some of the tomatoes stayed on the ground because of rot or whatever. Fast-forward to this spring. After tilling and planting this years crop of things, tomato plants started popping up everywhere. I didn't have the heart to tear them out _especially when the peas, beans... will all be done before the tomato plants get to size._

I figure there's probably 300 plants left. I pulled about 100 more in the spring and gave them away.

Be careful with heirloom tomato plants!!!


----------



## cengasser

brightstar said:


> Canned my first thing ever today-apples in cinnamon syrup  Just did a small batch of 6 pints to make sure I could actually do it and am hooked. Already have my list made for the farmers market tomorrow for dilly beans, salsa, tomato sauces, and hot pepper vinegar. I'm so excited!!


Our canner is in the way. Can't wait for it to get hear.


----------



## goshengirl

ZoomZoom said:


> I figure there's probably 300 plants left. I pulled about 100 more in the spring and gave them away.


WOW! :congrat: 
That helps me out, as we have about 250 plants. I'm sure I'll be swamped soon.  (And I have the feeling we'll have a lot of 'volunteer' tomatoes next year!) I know exactly what you mean about not being able to toss those little plants when they start coming up - we couldn't, either.

Off topic side note - last year we bought a little seedling called 'cherry bush, large', and my mother just loved those little cherry tomatoes. So this year I wanted to grow it again for her, especially because she's now terminally ill. But the place I bought it didn't carry it again, and the sorely lacking name made it hard to find any seeds. We were so excited to see that at least three of our volunteer plants seem to be these cherry tomatoes! Chances are, they're hybrid, so these volunteer offspring may not be the same thing, but we've got our fingers crossed. Hope they hurry up and ripen so mom can enjoy them soon!


----------



## LilRedHen

ZoomZoom said:


> We've been canning 60-70 quarts of tomato products each of the last 3 weeks. We're pulling in almost a bushel a day of tomatoes out of the garden. Tonight we're probably going to do about a dozen qts. of spaghetti sauce and 24 pints of pizza sauce.
> 
> Our corn didn't come in nicely so I bought some yesterday morning. 30+ dozen. Started on them yesterday about 2:30 and had them all cleaned, cooked, cut, bagged, frozen and cleaned up by 9:30 last night.


You are a canning machine:congrat: I wish I could bottle some of your energy.


----------



## partdeux

We turned canning from something fun and different into an obsession. SWMBO would can rocks if she could find a recipe


----------



## goshengirl

partdeux said:


> SWMBO would can rocks if she could find a recipe


If Davarm doesn't have the recipe, he'll experiment until he comes up with one.


----------



## UncleJoe

Picked up another 10 dozen ears of corn yesterday and froze 10-12 quarts. I'll save 2 dozen for drying and can the rest today. That will be it for corn this year.


----------



## brightstar

Dilly beans and hot pepper vinegar done. Got spearmint extract and vanilla extract sitting in the pantry done. Salsa cooking down to be jarred and smells so good. I just want to stick my whole face in the pot haha


----------



## marlas1too

just got finished doing 36 quarts of seasoned green beans and potatoes and have at least the same to do tomorrow then its carrots then peach jam---I'm so tired right now


----------



## cengasser

Yesterday we did 7 qts. of Chicken Soup. A first attempt at pressure canning. It went well. We must have done a good job at skimming the fat and cleaning the rims. All the jars this morning had a great seal. Chicken soup in this house will not last long. It's eaten year round. So we figured this was a good experiment. 
We would like to try some beef and carrots, for a pot roast. What we have found leads us to believe we should when making stews and pot roast; do the beef and veggies separate. Then combine when ready to eat. 
Can anyone tell me if this is the best way, right, wrong, etc to go?
Thanks,
Ceng


----------



## UncleJoe

I did another experiment yesterday. I broke 9 ears of corn in half and processed them whole in pint jars. Anybody ever canned corn still on the cob?


----------



## partdeux

UncleJoe said:


> I did another experiment yesterday. I broke 9 ears of corn in half and processed them whole in pint jars. Anybody ever canned corn still on the cob?


Why? That's a lot of space taken up for a half an ear of corn?


----------



## goshengirl

cengasser said:


> Yesterday we did 7 qts. of Chicken Soup. A first attempt at pressure canning.


:congrat: Congrats! :congrat:

You'll be hooked on pressure canning now. 

As for the pot roast, I think it's a matter of personal preference. I prefer to can things seperately - probably because I've made some duds in the past, and right now I have this need imprinted on my heart to get things stored and I can't afford making any more duds.  That said, there are A LOT of folks here who can full recipes very successfully, and enjoy how the flavors all meld together over time in the jars. And the simplicity and convenience of one-jar meals does sound really awesome.

You've given me an idea. I have pot roast on today's agenda, too (found several great cuts of beef on manager's special yesterday and couldn't resist). I would think there wouldn't be a problem with the carrots and potatoes being added, it's the spices that have burned me in the past. I think I'll make some with carrots and potatoes, and leave the herbs/seasonings out (to be added when the food is prepared to eat).


----------



## timmie

UncleJoe said:


> I did another experiment yesterday. I broke 9 ears of corn in half and processed them whole in pint jars. Anybody ever canned corn still on the cob?


just me personally i wasn't happy with it. i too had to experiment. i didn't like the taste.


----------



## LilRedHen

Nine quarts of tomatoes today. I did manage to give away yesterday's picking of okra to one of the Rooster's buddies, but his wife is probably going to kill me.


----------



## UncleJoe

partdeux said:


> Why? That's a lot of space taken up for a half an ear of corn?


That it does but I have plenty of jars and I'm in the process of building a new shelving unit. I just had to try something I've never done before. :dunno:


----------



## timmie

7 quarts peas. i'm cleaning out one of my freezers. there is also peanuts.pecans.tomatoes and meat in there. all will get canned in the next 2 days. that way if issac knocks out power for any length of time i will only have one freezer left.:2thumb:


----------



## tortminder

Today's work;
7 pints bread and butter pickle chips
3 pints hot & Spicy Dilly Beans
6 pints Sweet and spicy pickle chips
8 pints pickled beets
On the calendar for this week;
3 dozen pickled hard cooked eggs
12 quarts tomatoes
8 pints garlic dill spears
4 pints sweet and spicy carrots
6 pints dill pickle relish
6 pints sweet pickle and pepper relish


----------



## timmie

tortminder said:


> Today's work;
> 7 pints bread and butter pickle chips
> 3 pints hot & Spicy Dilly Beans
> 6 pints Sweet and spicy pickle chips
> 8 pints pickled beets
> On the calendar for this week;
> 3 dozen pickled hard cooked eggs
> 12 quarts tomatoes
> 8 pints garlic dill spears
> 4 pints sweet and spicy carrots
> 6 pints dill pickle relish
> 6 pints sweet pickle and pepper relish


wow now i'm :melikey:jealous


----------



## marlas1too

misplaced post yesterday but i finished the 6 cases of quarts of green beans and potatoes now today i've got 7 quarts of whole baby carrots in the pressure canner then 7 more -then its to the chunky peach jam


----------



## goshengirl

Today is tomato sauce (tomatoes just ripening in the garden) and cherry pie filling (cherries bought on sale). I've also got butter and cream cheese that needs to be canned, but that might have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## ilovetigger

goshengirl said:


> Today is tomato sauce (tomatoes just ripening in the garden) and cherry pie filling (cherries bought on sale). I've also got butter and cream cheese that needs to be canned, but that might have to wait until tomorrow.


Canning cream cheese? That is definitely not one I thought of. How does it do?

Have a canner full of sloppy joe going right now and getting ready to brown up the meat for the next batch. I have another whole steer coming in from the processor this week and really need to free up some freezer space. SO, I figured some sloppy joe, taco meat, ground beef, stew meat, and making up some good beef broth from those soup bones would be a start.

I go back to work tomorrow so time is not gonna be as free as it might have been. lol


----------



## goshengirl

ilovetigger said:


> Canning cream cheese? That is definitely not one I thought of. How does it do?


This will be a rookie run for me, so I have no firsthand experience yet. But I'll be following GypsySue's guidelines - she posted this somewhere else on the forum: 
Oh, cream cheese is a breeze. I let the block of cream cheese warm up to room temperature, then cut it into pieces and stuff it in the jars. I mash it down into the jar so I can get the whole block in. Then I process it in the water bath canner for 45 minutes.


----------



## cengasser

goshengirl said:


> This will be a rookie run for me, so I have no firsthand experience yet. But I'll be following GypsySue's guidelines - she posted this somewhere else on the forum:
> Oh, cream cheese is a breeze. I let the block of cream cheese warm up to room temperature, then cut it into pieces and stuff it in the jars. I mash it down into the jar so I can get the whole block in. Then I process it in the water bath canner for 45 minutes.


Hmmm, interesting. Please let me know how it works out.


----------



## ilovetigger

That is definitely one we will have to consider.

I have yet to get on the canning butter wagon as I am so spoiled with our local farm butter. 

I'm using an Amish spice mix for the sloppy joes.............let me tell you, I will NEVER own a can of manwich again. It is a flavor explosion. I picked it up at a craft show and have been unable to find it online so I am gonna have to pick up a bunch this seasons show and then work to figure it out myself. And NO SALT.......but, you don't miss it.


----------



## ntvtxn

Trying pulled pork now


----------



## ilovetigger

ntvtxn said:


> Trying pulled pork now


I do pulled pork often............It cans beautifully. We smoke up a bunch of picnic roasts and butts. Pull it when it is warm, not hot.........Add your favorite homemade BBQ..........And YUM!

A pint jar is perfect for 2. Make 2 pieces of toast, heat up pulled pork, add a side, and you have a meal.........quick and easy.


----------



## neldarez

ilovetigger said:


> I do pulled pork often............It cans beautifully. We smoke up a bunch of picnic roasts and butts. Pull it when it is warm, not hot.........Add your favorite homemade BBQ..........And YUM!
> 
> A pint jar is perfect for 2. Make 2 pieces of toast, heat up pulled pork, add a side, and you have a meal.........quick and easy.


dang I hate it when I ask dumb questions, but , what is pulled pork?:dunno:


----------



## neldarez

Today was a monday marathon............friend and I canned 17 pints of pickled beets, 17 pints of bread and butter chips and have 2 pots of zucchini relish sitting for tomorrow............oh my gosh, I'm totally wiped out. I'm so grateful that all of the above were from my garden......Tomorrow we're at it again..........tomatoes sure don't look good because of all of the hail damage but they will be great in salsa............Started picking the dry beans, How cool is that! I love it


----------



## goshengirl

Got a question for everyone. Has anyone canned frozen potatoes?

Over on the dehydrating thread I mentioned dehydrating the frozen Ore Ida hash browns (the diced kind, not the shreds). It got me to thinking, couldn't they be canned, too? Typically instructions for canning potatoes are to cube them, and the hash browns are just little cubes, right? :dunno:

That train of thought lead to (and this is where it gets really dangerous, haha) - is it possible to can tater tots? Sounds gross, and I'm thinking they would separate and turn into a potato starch fest. But it would be great - for this family at least - to be able to can that comfort food. Anyone?


----------



## goshengirl

Nelda, what I refer to as pulled pork is basically pot roast made with pork instead of beef - cooked low and slow to the point that it just falls apart (looks pulled apart) - and seasoned with bbq.


----------



## Davarm

goshengirl said:


> Got a question for everyone. Has anyone canned frozen potatoes?
> 
> Over on the dehydrating thread I mentioned dehydrating the frozen Ore Ida hash browns (the diced kind, not the shreds). It got me to thinking, couldn't they be canned, too? Typically instructions for canning potatoes are to cube them, and the hash browns are just little cubes, right? :dunno:
> 
> That train of thought lead to (and this is where it gets really dangerous, haha) - is it possible to can tater tots? Sounds gross, and I'm thinking they would separate and turn into a potato starch fest. But it would be great - for this family at least - to be able to can that comfort food. Anyone?


You better watch out, now you're thinking like I sometimes do with your Canned Tater Tot idea, I have never tried it, never even crossed my mind, but it does sound interesting. I wonder if the tots would survive the canning as tots and not just fall to pieces?

If I had any in the freezer I would pull them out and give it a try but will have to wait until the next trip to the grocery store, that is, unless you try it first and post your results.

Geeze, I love this place.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Today was a monday marathon............friend and I canned 17 pints of pickled beets, 17 pints of bread and butter chips and have 2 pots of zucchini relish sitting for tomorrow............oh my gosh, I'm totally wiped out. I'm so grateful that all of the above were from my garden......Tomorrow we're at it again..........tomatoes sure don't look good because of all of the hail damage but they will be great in salsa............Started picking the dry beans, How cool is that! I love it


Hey Ms Nelda, I would click on "Like This Post" but I installed a new Firewall on the computer and it is interfering with some of the forum functions and it wont let me do it using "Firefox". Haven't sat down and figured out why yet. I can use those functions with "Internet Explorer" but dont want to switch back and forth between the two.

So I will give you the "Thumbs Up" this way.


----------



## ntvtxn

neldarez said:


> dang I hate it when I ask dumb questions, but , what is pulled pork?:dunno:


Nelda, my wife leaves a pork loin or rump in a crock pot all day on low. When it's done use two forks to pull it apart. We make sandwiches out of it or put it in a bowl and eat as is.


----------



## ntvtxn

ilovetigger said:


> I do pulled pork often............It cans beautifully. We smoke up a bunch of picnic roasts and butts. Pull it when it is warm, not hot.........Add your favorite homemade BBQ..........And YUM!
> 
> A pint jar is perfect for 2. Make 2 pieces of toast, heat up pulled pork, add a side, and you have a meal.........quick and easy.


Tigger, I lost my seal yesterday so I left it in for 90 mins. instead of 75. I don't like the way they didn't seal up until I touched them this morning. So I'll probably just throw them out to be safe. I'm ordering two seals today


----------



## UncleJoe

ntvtxn said:


> I don't like the way they didn't seal up until I touched them this morning. So I'll probably just throw them out to be safe.


Why not eat some and freeze what you can't eat right away? Maybe give some to a neighbor or relative. Do you have chickens? Know anyone that does? Chickens will devour it.

Sorry I'm OCD when it comes to throwing away food.


----------



## ntvtxn

UncleJoe said:


> Why not eat some and freeze what you can't eat right away? Maybe give some to a neighbor or relative. Do you have chickens? Know anyone that does? Chickens will devour it.
> 
> Sorry I'm OCD when it comes to throwing away food.


Thanks Joe, never thought about freezing it. It's been in the fridge for almost a week now. I was just trying to save it for a later date and take a crack at canning meat. This is my first attempt.

No chickens yet and I wasn't sure if I ruined the meat so I didn't want to give it away a get someone sick. My teenager and his iron stomach would work though lol


----------



## ilovetigger

With smoking the pork we are able to eliminate most of the fats and greases which can cause issues with your seal. Make sure your meats are well drained and you leave adequate head space.

As to what pulled pork is........We smoke picnic roasts and butts, pull the meat apart, add homemade BBQ sauce, and voila.............pulled pork. It cans beautifully and is YUMMY!


----------



## partdeux

really important to wipe down the jar sealing surface with a damp paper towel before putting the lid on.

Did you pressure can or hot water bath? If you pressure can, did you allow the pressure to drop without pulling off the weight?


----------



## pmkrv12

marlas1too said:


> yesterday i found a farm down the road that was selling green beans for 27.00 a bushel so i bought 2 and they had red potatoes for 25.00 a bushel i got 1 and they had peaches for 25 a bushel so i got 1 bushel-looks like the next 3 days will be canning -seasoned green beans and potatoes and peach preserves


I have a local CSA farm here that is offering green beans at $18 for a half bushel, is this a reasonable price. I am in the Baltimore Washington area.

Pmk


----------



## Meerkat

Canning more potatoes.
I use them lots of ways,frying ,potato salad,mashed and scalloped.They are cheap too.50lb.s for $13.Got a bushel of peas shelled for $20.I also got 25lbs of peaches for $25. Everythign went up this year.


----------



## *Andi

Mushrooms ... as I can no longer find them, canned in the US ... I will buy local ones and can them mself. 

First canning coming off now. (sigh)


----------



## UncleJoe

*NOTHING!* I took the day off.


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> *NOTHING!* I took the day off.


How dare you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LOL


----------



## cybergranny

Canninelli beans, spaghetti sauce, kale soup, and lime salsa. Whew. Kitchen is loaded with jars that have to be wiped down and put away. That wasn't just today by the way. Hee Hee Can you tell my tomatoes are finally coming in.


----------



## RUN1251

Sixteen jars of Crabapple jelly. The first of the season.


----------



## Davarm

I just came in from my front fence where I picked 2 5 gallon buckets of Mustang Grapes.

Gonna make(and can) grape juice tonight.


----------



## ntvtxn

Homemade tomato soup and deer steaks


----------



## brightstar

ntvtxn said:


> Homemade tomato soup and deer steaks


Do you put any seasoning on the deer steaks before canning? With hunting season fast approaching I would love to can some instead if just freezing. Thanks!


----------



## LilRedHen

Five pints of thick tomatoes, 2 quarts and a pint of juice. I have so many tomatoes now that I can experiment a little.


----------



## ntvtxn

brightstar said:


> Do you put any seasoning on the deer steaks before canning? With hunting season fast approaching I would love to can some instead if just freezing. Thanks!


I used "mrs dash's. Fiesta lime seasoning" this time. I grew eating only deep fried back strap or deer sausage. I try different seasonings. I'll try the meat next week and report back. I jut put the seasoning on. Let it sit for a few minutes and then pan fried it


----------



## *Andi

*Just a reminder ...*

For every single post you will see a red triangle with a exclamation point this icon is the 'Report a Post' icon.

If a post is offensive or spam please click this icon and send a report so a mod/admins can take care of it.

Thanks ...


----------



## Bobbb

Six quarts of chicken, six quarts of chicken broth, and I just dumped all the apples out of the cider barrel after a 10 days of fermentation, strained the liquid and set it under a cheesecloth to turn to vinegar.


----------



## Davarm

Mustang Grape and Apple Juice. 

In separate jars, not mixed.


----------



## cengasser

7 quarts of stew beef & 6 qts of carrots. Done yesterday. Caught nice sales on both.


----------



## Riverdale

Found some pork loin for $1.79/# yesterday. Bought about $50 worth 

Most of them will get canned this week.

And chicken ¼s of .49/#. Got 40 # of them. . About 30# will get canned.


----------



## Jason

Yesterday DW made 27 quarts of spaghetti sauce from our own garden tomatoes.


----------



## kyredneck

Riverdale said:


> Found some pork loin for $1.79/# yesterday. Bought about $50 worth
> 
> Most of them will get canned this week.
> 
> And chicken ¼s of .49/#. Got 40 # of them. . About 30# will get canned.


I'm curious, how will you season and what size jars for the pork? Will you first cook the chicken off the bone and then pack into jars? Do you season the chicken?


----------



## LilRedHen

Two pints of tomato sauce.


----------



## partdeux

about 18 pints of pickled hungarian pepper

HUGE pot of Bloody Mary mix on the stove, that will get canned tomorrow.


----------



## Davarm

More "Mustang Grape" juice, looks like I'm going to get about a case and a half of concentrate(in pint jars) out of this batch.


----------



## Riverdale

kyredneck said:


> I'm curious, how will you season and what size jars for the pork? Will you first cook the chicken off the bone and then pack into jars? Do you season the chicken?


Will raw pack the pork (quarts and pints). No seasoning.

The chicken we will boil the chicken (hot pack and boneless) in pints,, (making chicken stock in pints first) All acoording to the BBB


----------



## Topmom

Apple Pie Filling and Apple Butter.


----------



## timmie

just got gifted with 2 number 2 washtubs of muscadines .guess what i'll be doing tonight?


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> just got gifted with 2 number 2 washtubs of muscadines .guess what i'll be doing tonight?


Mmmm, those are supposed to grow around here but I've never found any, we just have to settle for the Mustang.....

Juice or Jelly?


----------



## *Andi

timmie said:


> just got gifted with 2 number 2 washtubs of muscadines .guess what i'll be doing tonight?


What a gift, I love muscadines.


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> Mmmm, those are supposed to grow around here but I've never found any, we just have to settle for the Mustang.....
> 
> Juice or Jelly?


both....got 4 big canners going now to get juice. will get some more going as soon as i can.


----------



## goshengirl

14 quarts tomato sauce
4 pints chicken stock, from our own chickens (I love that part) (yep, the newness hasn't worn off yet...  )

tomorrow's project: watermelon juice and cantaloupe juice (pulp to be pureed and put in freezer) And more tomato sauce.


----------



## brightstar

Mint syrup to add to tea. New recipe so we'll see how it turns out


----------



## kyredneck

Riverdale said:


> Found some pork loin for $1.79/# yesterday. Bought about $50 worth
> 
> Most of them will get canned this week.
> 
> And chicken ¼s of .49/#. Got 40 # of them. . About 30# will get canned.





kyredneck said:


> I'm curious, how will you season and what size jars for the pork? Will you first cook the chicken off the bone and then pack into jars? Do you season the chicken?





Riverdale said:


> Will raw pack the pork (quarts and pints). No seasoning.
> 
> The chicken we will boil the chicken (hot pack and boneless) in pints,, (making chicken stock in pints first) All acoording to the BBB


Thanks RD, I recently bought (over two trips) (and froze) around 90 lbs of pork loin at about the same price, Ill probably can at least some of it now. I read some in the BBB this morning on hot pack and raw pack canning of meats, seafood, lo-acid veggies, etc.

I like to crock pot +-5 lb loin for carnitas style pulled pork. I suppose I could put the spices in the raw pack pork also, you think?

I also crock pot 10 lb bags of chicken quarters, let drain & cool some, debone, deskin, divide and freeze. I'd love to do this by canning now.

How many pts or qts will 10 lb boned chicken quarters fill? Do you (or anyone) know?

Thanks.


----------



## Enchant18

brightstar said:


> Mint syrup to add to tea. New recipe so we'll see how it turns out


Please share recipe.


----------



## cybergranny

Turkey chili, minestrone soup an peaches the last two days.


----------



## goshengirl

RECIPE REQUEST! 

Brightstar, how do you do your mint syrup? I have apple mint, chocolate mint, and orange mint, and I'm dying to do stuff with them.

Cybergranny, how do you do your minestrone? Sounds like heaven on a chilly winter night.

THANK YOU! :wave:


----------



## brightstar

The recipe I'm trying:

2 ozs fresh mint
2 tbsp lemon juice
1 tsp salt
1 1/4 cup sugar

In a large bowl, pour lemon juice in. Shred mint leaves into bowl and crush (I used the end of a rolling pin). Add sugar and salt. Continue to crush until well combined. Let sit 8-10 hours, covered. Pour 2 1/2 cups boiling water over mixture, let sit another 12 hours. Strain well through a cheesecloth into a saucepan. Gently bring to a simmer for 5 mins. Pour into jars and process in water bath for 10 mins. Will keep 9 months unopened. Once opened store in fridge. 

It says it makes 4 cups per batch but I'm not so sure about that. Getting ready to start the 12 hour water steep part. Will know in the morning if it's any good and how much it really makes  will report back results.


----------



## brightstar

Oh, it also said you can substitute lime juice for lemon which would make a fantastic shelf stable mojito starter I think.


----------



## lilmissy0740

Saturday was 66 qt apple sauce and today was 30 qt of tomato juice. I still have apples that I havent done anything with. So, has anyone ever canned apple cider? I looked it up and pickyourown has an easy recipe, but wasnt sure how it tastes.
BTW, didnt read all the pages of this post, so if this was already asked, sorry!


----------



## pandamonium

OK, you got me!! I am going to start canning. My brother has a pressure canner, a 23 Qt presto, gotta find the gauge and the pressure regulator, but, we have the canner. I have been reading a bunch of stuff, but I have one question, well, one question for now anyway. Is there any reason you wouldn't be able to can beef stew? I didn't see any recipes or instructions so I figured I would ask. Anything special I need to know, or do, for things like stews or gumbo type foods?

I am asking in this thread because this thread is KICKIN!!!!


----------



## partdeux

pandamonium said:


> OK, you got me!! I am going to start canning. My brother has a pressure canner, a 23 Qt presto, gotta find the gauge and the pressure regulator, but, we have the canner. I have been reading a bunch of stuff, but I have one question, well, one question for now anyway. Is there any reason you wouldn't be able to can beef stew? I didn't see any recipes or instructions so I figured I would ask. Anything special I need to know, or do, for things like stews or gumbo type foods?
> 
> I am asking in this thread because this thread is KICKIN!!!!


Meats are 90 minutes for qt.

As said many times before, get the Ball Blue Book! That is your guide and bible.


----------



## pandamonium

partdeux said:


> Meats are 90 minutes for qt.
> 
> As said many times before, get the Ball Blue Book! That is your guide and bible.


 Thanks and will do!


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> both....got 4 big canners going now to get juice. will get some more going as soon as i can.


wound up with 14-2liter bottles of uice.:2thumb: will wait for cooler weather to make jelly. maybe if i can get some more i will try my handat wine making.


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks, brightstar. Looking forward to hearing how it turns out.

lilmissy, way to go! Wow - you must be exhausted!


----------



## kyredneck

Not quite 'canning' per se, but, I 'put up' about 3 1/2 qts pickled corn relish yesterday evening (1 dozen ears peaches & cream from WalMart for $3.00).


----------



## cybergranny

pandamonium said:


> OK, you got me!! I am going to start canning. My brother has a pressure canner, a 23 Qt presto, gotta find the gauge and the pressure regulator, but, we have the canner. I have been reading a bunch of stuff, but I have one question, well, one question for now anyway. Is there any reason you wouldn't be able to can beef stew? I didn't see any recipes or instructions so I figured I would ask. Anything special I need to know, or do, for things like stews or gumbo type foods?
> 
> I am asking in this thread because this thread is KICKIN!!!!


I've canned it. Prepare your stew WITHOUT THICKNER, PASTA, BARLEY, ETC.; cook about 30 minutes and then can. It has meat so 90 min for qts and 75 for pints. To serve,, heat thoroughly and thicken. Pints, my family takes it for lunches and don't bother to thicken it.


----------



## cybergranny

Cabbage soup. Some call it hobo or hamburger stew.


----------



## brightstar

Goshen- mint syrup turned out well. One batch made about a qt and a half. It's got a minty and light lemon taste to it. I added 1 tsp to a cup of hot tea and it was really good. Here's a pic of the final product


----------



## goshengirl

brightstar said:


> Goshen- mint syrup turned out well.


Yeay! :beercheer:

It's now on the agenda...


----------



## kyredneck

Wow, the mint syrup sounds awesome, care to share the recipe or provide a link?


----------



## goshengirl

kyredneck said:


> Wow, the mint syrup sounds awesome, care to share the recipe or provide a link?


See post #569


----------



## pandamonium

cybergranny said:


> I've canned it. Prepare your stew WITHOUT THICKNER, PASTA, BARLEY, ETC.; cook about 30 minutes and then can. It has meat so 90 min for qts and 75 for pints. To serve,, heat thoroughly and thicken. Pints, my family takes it for lunches and don't bother to thicken it.


Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for. Much obliged!


----------



## timmie

rotel tomatoes today


----------



## kyredneck

30 pints beet kvass 'put up'.


----------



## timmie

22 pints rotel tomatoes:2thumb:


----------



## Hooch

dozen jars of salmon


----------



## katen

Chicken soup going right now. 74 minutes left on the timer...this late night canning always seems like a good idea when I start it...not such a great idea right about now...ticktock, ticktock ticktock.


----------



## timmie

davearm no canning or dehydrating today?


----------



## Moby76065

14 quarts of meat. 4 Hamberger, 4 Stew meat, 6 Roast, 2 chicken.


----------



## brightstar

Attempting margarita jelly. Figured something different than basic jelly would be fun and my mom-in-law loves margaritas. Trying wine jelly for my mom next.


----------



## cybergranny

Lime salsa and minestroni soup


----------



## Davarm

Its leftovers for me tonight. 4 quarts of pot roast with potatoes and carrots.

2 quarts of a chicken and rice dish the youngest DD made a few nights ago, it was pretty good so didn't want it to go to waste.



brightstar said:


> Attempting margarita jelly. Figured something different than basic jelly would be fun and my mom-in-law loves margaritas. Trying wine jelly for my mom next.


Wine jelly? Gotta try that one.

Try Jalapeno Jelly, its pretty good, Salsa Jelly works pretty well also, it goes good on Fajita and even as a dip for tortilla or corn chips. I don't like it much on toast though.


----------



## kyredneck

Davarm said:


> Its leftovers for me tonight. 4 quarts of pot roast with potatoes and carrots.
> 
> 2 quarts of a chicken and rice dish the youngest DD made a few nights ago, it was pretty good so didn't want it to go to waste.


I have to ask this, doesn't canning these 'leftovers' turn them into mush? It would seem that it would, especially already cooked vegetables.


----------



## kyredneck

cybergranny said:


> Lime salsa and minestroni soup


Would you share the lime salsa recipe?


----------



## brightstar

Davarm- here's the link for the wine jelly I'm making. http://lowfat.betterrecipes.com/wine-jelly.html


----------



## Meerkat

Today 7 qt.s of potatoes.Wish we could catch carrots on sale.


----------



## DJgang

brightstar said:


> Davarm- here's the link for the wine jelly I'm making. http://lowfat.betterrecipes.com/wine-jelly.html


Well.... Yum!!!!


----------



## brightstar

Today is jelly day-strawberry and grape for my daughter. She insisted on "helping" me make it (she's only 2.5) so I put her to work stirring, closely supervised of course  Starting my kids young!


----------



## cybergranny

My Lime Salsa (August 2010)

1 peck tomatoes (approx 12 qts peeled and quartered. 
4 large green peppers
4 medium onions
12 pieces garlic
1 Tbl salt (pickling)
1 cup lime juice
4 tsp cumin
4 Tbl chili powder 
2 tsp oregano
3 pieces jalapeno pepper (pickled is fine)

Boil tomatoes down to approx ½ to 1/3 original volume. Approx 4-5 quarts. Maybe 12 hours total. Add remaining ingredients and simmer 10 minutes. Pack in pint jars and process in BWB 15 minutes.

Yield 10+ pints.


----------



## DJgang

Learning young, some of my fondest memories was picking green beans and canning day at grandmas. She always planted lots of green beans she said just for me!

Just got back from grocery story, they got potatoes on sales 4lb for .99. I'm going to go back and get enough to can next week...I was in a hurry today.


----------



## ilovetigger

Wine jelly is YUM!

Just finished up a dozen quarts of navy bean w/ham soup. Off to go outside to harvest up the makings for another batch of cabbage beef soup. I really want to get a batch of chili together so that may be next weekend. I have 2 more BIG ham bones in the freezer to do a batch of split pea soup and either 16 bean or black bean soup. My soups for winter are definitely running low so gotta get busy.  

I have 2 big bags of chicken carcasses and a lot of beef bones ready for making broth.

The garden is coming to it's end so need to determine it's best usage.


----------



## catsraven

Salsa! Yummy!


----------



## ilovetigger

Have one big a$$ pot of cabbage beef soup simmering for canning tomorrow...........Fresh from the garden.


----------



## Homegrowngirl

Green beans and beet and carrot pickles. Cabbage and zucchini still to decide what to do with.


----------



## Davarm

Homegrowngirl said:


> Cabbage and zucchini still to decide what to do with.


This may not fit into this thread but, Dehydrate Them!

Both dehydrate well and are pretty tasty when cooked up, plain or in soups.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

A few quarts of tomato sauce today. Tomorrow will be hot sauce and possibly more tomatoes. The season will be winding down soon. 
Next week will be squash soup.


----------



## timmie

6 quarts brunswick srew we had leftover from the benefit. also got 5 gallons blueberries and 4 gallons boiled peanuts.all free.my friend had put uo strawberry and blueberry jelly and syrup.she said she was tired of canning for now,she is taking a break ,so she gave them to me .


----------



## andy3

I have not pickled/preserved since my youth with my grandparents Last night my first 6 quarts pickled green tomatoes, 2 quarts pickled mixed squash & 2 quarts okra. 

The neatest thing is my 9yo son was interested & stayed up late to help!

Today is a new day... Garden mix, 6 bean salad, more okra, & anything else that sits still. 

A3


----------



## Riverdale

cybergranny said:


> My Lime Salsa (August 2010)
> 
> 1 peck tomatoes (approx 12 qts peeled and quartered.
> 4 large green peppers
> 4 medium onions
> 12 pieces garlic
> 1 Tbl salt (pickling)
> 1 cup lime juice
> 4 tsp cumin
> 4 Tbl chili powder
> 2 tsp oregano
> 3 pieces jalapeno pepper (pickled is fine)
> 
> Boil tomatoes down to approx ½ to 1/3 original volume. Approx 4-5 quarts. Maybe 12 hours total. Add remaining ingredients and simmer 10 minutes. Pack in pint jars and process in BWB 15 minutes.
> 
> Yield 10+ pints.


This sounds GREAT!


----------



## Riverdale

Chicken and pork. Next weekend, maybe some of that Lime salsa!


----------



## cybergranny

Turkey spaghetti sauce


----------



## shelen2

Can anyone tell me why my fruit cobblers did not seal....this is the first time I've had problems with canning, apple peach and cherry, I would like to add these to my stash... ​


----------



## partdeux

shelen2 said:


> Can anyone tell me why my fruit cobblers did not seal....this is the first time I've had problems with canning, apple peach and cherry, I would like to add these to my stash... ​


any number of problems, lids may have not been hot enough, some stuff may had spilled on the sealing surface, too much or not enough tightness on the rings. May have boiled over in the jars and been too full.

Did you pressure or hot water bath can?


----------



## UncleJoe

Working on another round of wax beans today; about 20 pints.


----------



## lilmissy0740

When you can soup, does this have to be pressure canned?


----------



## ilovetigger

lilmissy0740 said:


> When you can soup, does this have to be pressure canned?


I can think of no soup that does not.............YES, pressure can.


----------



## ilovetigger

32 cans of cabbage beef soup from all home grown produce and beef and a dozen cans of ground beef. (First time for ground beef.)


----------



## UncleJoe

lilmissy0740 said:


> When you can soup, does this have to be pressure canned?


Anything with meat or low acid veggies needs to be pressure canned



ilovetigger said:


> I can think of no soup that does not


I can!!! Tomato soup.


----------



## goshengirl

A couple canner loads of pints of ground beef. Ran errands in town today and went three places. I didn't intend to get ground beef, but in each place I scored big on super lean beef getting ready to expire. I don't mind making time for it. 

On schedule this week:
chicken (big sale)
tomato sauce (ongoing, every day, all day long, never-, ever-, ever-ending from the garden...)
watermelon juice (from the garden, think this is the last of it)
carrots (from the garden)


----------



## brightstar

Banana jam


----------



## BlackParacord

Pear preserves and (inspired by BrightStar's post) Banana Jam.


----------



## kyredneck

Past few days I've tried out our old Mirro and Presto pressure canners, both worked fine. Began cleaning out the freezer, canned carnitas, broth, beans & ham, four canner loads total (7 other qts not in picture), more to come. Started a couple qts of kraut.


----------



## Davarm

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one that makes it, makes me feel a little more normal.



brightstar said:


> Banana jam


I did 9 quarts of Chili tonight.


----------



## cybergranny

tomato juice


----------



## ajsmith

I'm new to this canning thing. Just bought a caner this summer and so far have canned chicken, corn, tomatoes and this last weekend some apple sauce using apples from my own trees. I think I'm goin' ta like this canning thing.


----------



## Bobbb

Technical question. I just heard a can "pop" and it's lid is now loose. I know that you shouldn't eat what was pressure canned in that can after the lid "pops" *but can you eat it in the minutes right after it pops?* I'm not going to eat this jar of baked beans that popped because I'd rather be safe than sorry but I'm still curious, I mean that vacuum held right up until it popped, which should mean that everything was hunky-dory inside the jar, so if I cook the beans and eat them right after I hear the lid pop, then everything should be alright, right?


----------



## Davarm

Bobbb said:


> Technical question. I just heard a can "pop" and it's lid is now loose. I know that you shouldn't eat what was pressure canned in that can after the lid "pops" *but can you eat it in the minutes right after it pops?* I'm not going to eat this jar of baked beans that popped because I'd rather be safe than sorry but I'm still curious, I mean that vacuum held right up until it popped, which should mean that everything was hunky-dory inside the jar, so if I cook the beans and eat them right after I hear the lid pop, then everything should be alright, right?


Bobbb, not a good idea to eat the failed jar unless it it just came out of the canner.

It takes the bacteria a while to generate enough "gas" to pop the seal, they can produce enough toxins in that time do really ruin your day. Better not to take the chance if you want to hang around long enough to see if crash is in fact on its way.


----------



## pmabma

This is my first year canning and I want to know if you can can precooked chicken nuggets? If you can how would you do it? Got to stock up for the little grandsons.


----------



## Davarm

pmabma said:


> This is my first year canning and I want to know if you can can precooked chicken nuggets? If you can how would you do it? Got to stock up for the little grandsons.


Geeze, I really hate questions like that...... I've never thought of doing it but now its really going to nag me until I try. I can say that since their would be no liquid in the jar, it would be "Iffy" at best but worth a try so the next time I go to town guess I will be buying a bag of nuggets.

I too have a grandson(3yo) and he loves them.

You can keep an eye on this thread for the next week or so, I will post the results.


----------



## partdeux

pmabma said:


> This is my first year canning and I want to know if you can can precooked chicken nuggets? If you can how would you do it? Got to stock up for the little grandsons.


Chicken nuggets are not real food


----------



## Davarm

partdeux said:


> Chicken nuggets are not real food


"SOME" chicken nuggets are not real food, I'm gonna try it with the cheap ones, if that works I'll spring for the good ones.

Trivia For The Day
My youngest DD did a research paper in college on foods, would you believe that at Micky's, the Chicken McNuggets are the only non fresh "food" item on their menu that doesn't contain added sugar or "HFCS"?

The Dipping Sauce, whole nother story.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Davarm said:


> "SOME" chicken nuggets are not real food, I'm gonna try it with the cheap ones, if that works I'll spring for the good ones.
> 
> Trivia For The Day
> My youngest DD did a research paper in college on foods, would you believe that at Micky's, the Chicken McNuggets are the only non fresh "food" item on their menu that doesn't contain added sugar or "HFCS"?
> 
> The Dipping Sauce, whole nother story.


I thought this Jamie Oliver episode was very telling..


----------



## pmabma

I know chickie-fa-lay has real chicken nuggets, my grandsons love them, thats why I ask, I sure hope you can, I,m going to try to can some of the hot dog winners tomorrow, saw that post and they look really good.Thanks for that post and the pics.


----------



## Davarm

I tried experiment tonight, not the nuggets(yet) havent been to town.

Last week plain yogurt was on sale at a local grocery and I picked up half a dozen 2 pound tubs. Thought, "What The Heck" and canned several tubs. The result was that the whey separated from the solids and formed a kind of cheese similar to cream cheese or a sour Feta. 

Im guessing that I can drain the whey and use it like Ricotta or Feta in cooking but I dont think we'll be eating it like fresh. It came out well enough that if the yogurt goes on sale again at the same price, will load up and can it again.


----------



## BlackParacord

Davarm said:


> I tried experiment tonight, not the nuggets(yet) havent been to town.
> 
> Last week plain yogurt was on sale at a local grocery and I picked up half a dozen 2 pound tubs. Thought, "What The Heck" and canned several tubs. The result was that the whey separated from the solids and formed a kind of cheese similar to cream cheese or a sour Feta.
> 
> Im guessing that I can drain the whey and use it like Ricotta or Feta in cooking but I dont think we'll be eating it like fresh. It came out well enough that if the yogurt goes on sale again at the same price, will load up and can it again.


I've heard that yogurt cheese is delicious! I have a recipe for it that I haven't tried yet. I never thought of doing it in the canner! It makes sense that it would facilitate the necessary temperature for separation.

Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## Davarm

BlackParacord said:


> I've heard that yogurt cheese is delicious! I have a recipe for it that I haven't tried yet. I never thought of doing it in the canner! It makes sense that it would facilitate the necessary temperature for separation.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!!!


The oldest DD sometimes helps out at a local goat dairy and they often make a yogurt cheese she calls "Lebanon" its kinda tangy and not a lot different than the canned yogurt stuff.


----------



## LilRedHen

A couple more jars of tomatoes and some green tomatoes in brine. The Rooster is not supposed to have them, but he insisted I can some 'cause he didn't want to see the tomatoes go to waste


----------



## Davarm

LilRedHen said:


> A couple more jars of tomatoes and some green tomatoes in brine. The Rooster is not supposed to have them, but he insisted I can some 'cause he didn't want to see the tomatoes go to waste


I've brined ripe tomatoes and they stay pretty good for quite a while, how do you do the green ones and how do you spice them?


----------



## Davarm

pmabma said:


> This is my first year canning and I want to know if you can can precooked chicken nuggets? If you can how would you do it? Got to stock up for the little grandsons.


I went to town today and picked up several bags of cheap chicken nuggets and tried it out. Success was mixed but the end product was "edible".

I canned "1" jar with nuggets straight out of the bag and they had enough moisture in them that they all pasted together and were pretty much useless.

I deep fried a batch to cook off some of the moisture and gave those a try, they came out ok but during the canning, they darkened quite a bit, still tasted ok but were more "done" than I think they were supposed to be.

I cut a round of paper towels several layers thick and put them in the bottom of the jars to pick up any moisture that may have cooked out, packed them into wide mouth pint jars(no head space needed with no liquid)and pressured them for an hour at 10 pounds. The hour and 10 pounds verses 5 and a shorter time may have been an over kill since the nuggets went in straight out of the deep fryer, but went that route anyway.

The experiment is only half over though, I put the 4 unopened jars on the shelf and will watch to see if the seals fail. If they last for a few months, they will likely be ok for the long term(IMO).

Next I'll go to a Chick-Fa-Lay or Micky's and get some better quality ones and give it a try with those.


----------



## neldarez

cengasser said:


> Yesterday we did 7 qts. of Chicken Soup. A first attempt at pressure canning. It went well. We must have done a good job at skimming the fat and cleaning the rims. All the jars this morning had a great seal. Chicken soup in this house will not last long. It's eaten year round. So we figured this was a good experiment.
> We would like to try some beef and carrots, for a pot roast. What we have found leads us to believe we should when making stews and pot roast; do the beef and veggies separate. Then combine when ready to eat.
> Can anyone tell me if this is the best way, right, wrong, etc to go?
> Thanks,
> Ceng


I love chicken soup and I make lousy chicken soup!!:gaah: It always tastes like chicken floating in water.......any help??


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Today is tomato sauce (tomatoes just ripening in the garden) and cherry pie filling (cherries bought on sale). I've also got butter and cream cheese that needs to be canned, but that might have to wait until tomorrow.


You are so amazing..........wow, :2thumb:


----------



## neldarez

ilovetigger said:


> Canning cream cheese? That is definitely not one I thought of. How does it do?
> 
> Have a canner full of sloppy joe going right now and getting ready to brown up the meat for the next batch. I have another whole steer coming in from the processor this week and really need to free up some freezer space. SO, I figured some sloppy joe, taco meat, ground beef, stew meat, and making up some good beef broth from those soup bones would be a start.
> 
> I go back to work tomorrow so time is not gonna be as free as it might have been. lol


You make the sloppy joe sauce and then can it? Is that right? wow, taco meat? what is taco meat? you mean hamburger with taco sauce? My gosh, you would think at my age that I would know all of this stuff!


----------



## neldarez

Riverdale said:


> Found some pork loin for $1.79/# yesterday. Bought about $50 worth
> 
> Most of them will get canned this week.
> 
> And chicken ¼s of .49/#. Got 40 # of them. . About 30# will get canned.


Are you going to cook the pork loin first?


----------



## neldarez

kyredneck said:


> Thanks RD, I recently bought (over two trips) (and froze) around 90 lbs of pork loin at about the same price, Ill probably can at least some of it now. I read some in the BBB this morning on hot pack and raw pack canning of meats, seafood, lo-acid veggies, etc.
> 
> I like to crock pot +-5 lb loin for carnitas style pulled pork. I suppose I could put the spices in the raw pack pork also, you think?
> 
> I also crock pot 10 lb bags of chicken quarters, let drain & cool some, debone, deskin, divide and freeze. I'd love to do this by canning now.
> 
> How many pts or qts will 10 lb boned chicken quarters fill? Do you (or anyone) know?
> 
> Thanks.


what is BBB?


----------



## neldarez

kyredneck said:


> Not quite 'canning' per se, but, I 'put up' about 3 1/2 qts pickled corn relish yesterday evening (1 dozen ears peaches & cream from WalMart for $3.00).


That is beautiful! congrats.......:2thumb:


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Its leftovers for me tonight. 4 quarts of pot roast with potatoes and carrots.
> 
> 2 quarts of a chicken and rice dish the youngest DD made a few nights ago, it was pretty good so didn't want it to go to waste.
> 
> Wine jelly? Gotta try that one.
> 
> Try Jalapeno Jelly, its pretty good, Salsa Jelly works pretty well also, it goes good on Fajita and even as a dip for tortilla or corn chips. I don't like it much on toast though.


ok my friend, here's the question, please  answer slowly and distinctly cuz I'm frazzled, you fill jar with left over roast and veggies and can? Do you put hot water or gravy over it? Just take the left over roast and put it in a jar....really? Remember, talk slow....oh yeah, not a problem, you're a texan!! lol, talk with a drawl I bet.........


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> ok my friend, here's the question, please  answer slowly and distinctly cuz I'm frazzled, you fill jar with left over roast and veggies and can? Do you put hot water or gravy over it? Just take the left over roast and put it in a jar....really? Remember, talk slow....oh yeah, not a problem, you're a texan!! lol, talk with a drawl I bet.........


Remember, talk slow....oh yeah, not a problem, you're a texan!! lol, talk with a drawl I bet.........

Your on the ball tonight Ms Nelda, but thats texan with a capital "T"....lol and no we dont talk with a "Drauwl", everyone else talks without one!

With the pot roast, if the leftover has enough gravy, I use it and if it doesn't, I just add a little water.

When you add water, you pour it off when you open the jar and make gravy or eat it like a soup. Its pretty good either way.


----------



## DJgang

neldarez said:


> what is BBB?


Ball Blue Book, the bible of canning :2thumb:


----------



## LilRedHen

Davarm said:


> I've brined ripe tomatoes and they stay pretty good for quite a while, how do you do the green ones and how do you spice them?


This is his recipe, not mine. I make a salt brine till it will float an egg and pour over the green tomatoes packed in wide mouth quart jars. This year, he instructed me to leave a little room (about 1 1/2 inches) and finish filling with vinegar. I will eat one or two tomatoes a year in the salt brine alone, but I don't like the ones with vinegar. (I just like bland foods and he likes salty, spicey and things with vinegar.) They will keep at least a year in a cool dark place.

How do you brine ripe tomatoes?


----------



## Davarm

LilRedHen said:


> This is his recipe, not mine. I make a salt brine till it will float an egg and pour over the green tomatoes packed in wide mouth quart jars. This year, he instructed me to leave a little room (about 1 1/2 inches) and finish filling with vinegar. I will eat one or two tomatoes a year in the salt brine alone, but I don't like the ones with vinegar. (I just like bland foods and he likes salty, spicey and things with vinegar.) They will keep at least a year in a cool dark place.
> 
> How do you brine ripe tomatoes?


I just pack the tomatoes in a 1/2 gallon jar and pour in the boiling brine.

To make the brine, I boil water and dissolve as much salt in it as it will take. When I see the salt crystals on the bottom of the pan that will not dissolve, its ready. I then pour the liquid over the tomatoes and put the lid on tight.

I use these tomatoes mostly in pasta salad, the oldest DD says they remind her of olives. They are too salty to eat plain but they do well when substituted olives in salads and such.


----------



## jpadams

Wow today I have canned, Hot Pickled Veggies, Quartered Mushrooms, Zucchini (froze some too) Mini Red Potato's and Mixed Fruit in a simple syrup.... Making Salsa tomorrow.... Love the farmers market and then went to the store and looked at their reduced veggies and fruit.. Great savings there!!! 
Peace


----------



## partdeux

Chicken nuggets at one hour is not going to be long enough.

meats are generally 75 minutes for pints, 90 minutes for qts.


----------



## ilovetigger

neldarez said:


> You make the sloppy joe sauce and then can it? Is that right? wow, taco meat? what is taco meat? you mean hamburger with taco sauce? My gosh, you would think at my age that I would know all of this stuff!


I brown the meat, rinse and drain, make my sauce, and can. Same with the taco meat.


----------



## ilovetigger

A dozen chili in the canner right now...........more to do tomorrow.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Remember, talk slow....oh yeah, not a problem, you're a texan!! lol, talk with a drawl I bet.........
> 
> Your on the ball tonight Ms Nelda, but thats texan with a capital "T"....lol and no we dont talk with a "Drauwl", everyone else talks without one!
> 
> With the pot roast, if the leftover has enough gravy, I use it and if it doesn't, I just add a little water.
> 
> When you add water, you pour it off when you open the jar and make gravy or eat it like a soup. Its pretty good either way.


uhhh, Mr. Dave, you forgot to say how long to can it...etc.... I guess I forgot to say, not only do you need to talk slow but also very precise.......such as: 1. put roast in jar first..2. put in potato and carrot....see what I mean...... See that face,,,,,,,I'll say thank you in advance you TEXAN YOU! lol


----------



## neldarez

canned 13 jars of peach jam this morning and then 23 pints of dill pickle chips ( they didn't turn out and I won't eat them. They are soggy and slimy and nasty!) Then canned 11 pints of spiced up stewed tomatoes..........
Yesterday 22 pints of salsa.........have sweet peppers ( banana) going in the dryer and it's midnight so I'm going to bed. Night all..........


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> uhhh, Mr. Dave, you forgot to say how long to can it...etc.... I guess I forgot to say, not only do you need to talk slow but also very precise.......such as: 1. put roast in jar first..2. put in potato and carrot....see what I mean...... See that face,,,,,,,I'll say thank you in advance you TEXAN YOU! lol


Ok Ms Nelda, cant type slow(habit) but you can read it slowly!

1. Put the roast in the Quart Jar, as much as desired.
2. Put veggies in, any order to about 3 inches from the rim.
3. Put gravy in(if you have it) to about 1 inch of rim.
4. If you dont have gravy, do the same with water.
5. Put the lids on, not to loose, not too tight.
6. Put the jars in the canner and follow the below.

I pressure it at 5psi for 90 minutes, some would say 10 since it is meat but I figure since it is already cooked, I will only go 5:sssh: to preserve as much texture as possible.

7. Remove the Canner from the heat after 90 minutes.
8. Open the Canner after the pressure equalizes.
9. Remove the jars from the canner(use tongs).
10. Let the jars cool.
11. Remove the rings and wash the jars and rings of any residue.
12.Replace rings(if desired) but make sure everything is completely dry(to prevent rust).
13. Place the jars on your shelf.
14. Eat when desired.


I only did that because I have the time Ms Nelda, I bought 100 pounds of potatoes($20.00) and I started dehydrating them tonight. Have 20 pounds of slices draining after being blanched and they need a little time to dry off.


----------



## ilovetigger

Tried something new today...............canning ham. 

I had the hams from our pig cut in half.......so about 5-7lbs each. Thawed the ham, sliced off all the fat and diced the meat I cut off, canned the ham for future soups or breakfasts, used the bone to start split pea w/ham for canning tomorrow. SOOOOO........My little half ham is gonna make me at least 20 meals. I have pre-made packets from dehydrated veggies and milk for potato soup.......open a can of ham and walaa..........another great quick and easy meal.

It was quick, easy, did a GREAT job, and looks to have made an awesome ham stock at the same time. I'm gonna go thaw another one to do tomorrow and use the bone to start black bean soup to can up for my DH lunches.


----------



## goshengirl

ilovetigger said:


> Tried something new today...............canning ham.


:2thumb:

I've found that ham tends to go on sale around the holidays (Christmas and Easter). It's a great time to stock up and can, just the way you're talking about.


----------



## ilovetigger

goshengirl said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> I've found that ham tends to go on sale around the holidays (Christmas and Easter). It's a great time to stock up and can, just the way you're talking about.


We get pigs from a local farm. I got one a couple months ago, have another coming in October, and a third in December. I have to say I LOVE the all natural..........and, YES, you can taste the difference. I am spoiled. :sssh:


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Ok Ms Nelda, cant type slow(habit) but you can read it slowly!
> 
> 1. Put the roast in the Quart Jar, as much as desired.
> 2. Put veggies in, any order to about 3 inches from the rim.
> 3. Put gravy in(if you have it) to about 1 inch of rim.
> 4. If you dont have gravy, do the same with water.
> 5. Put the lids on, not to loose, not too tight.
> 6. Put the jars in the canner and follow the below.
> 
> I pressure it at 5psi for 90 minutes, some would say 10 since it is meat but I figure since it is already cooked, I will only go 5:sssh: to preserve as much texture as possible.
> 
> 7. Remove the Canner from the heat after 90 minutes.
> 8. Open the Canner after the pressure equalizes.
> 9. Remove the jars from the canner(use tongs).
> 10. Let the jars cool.
> 11. Remove the rings and wash the jars and rings of any residue.
> 12.Replace rings(if desired) but make sure everything is completely dry(to prevent rust).
> 13. Place the jars on your shelf.
> 14. Eat when desired.
> 
> 
> I only did that because I have the time Ms Nelda, I bought 100 pounds of potatoes($20.00) and I started dehydrating them tonight. Have 20 pounds of slices draining after being blanched and they need a little time to dry off.


I wish I hadn't taken all of those speed reading classes! Thanks, even I can follow those directions! You peeled and blanched 20 lbs of taters?? Ya know, I've done several bunches of them now, ( I quit peeling them) and even though I blanched them right away they turned a brownish color. Taste ok but are not very appealing to look at. DONT overwork yourself young man! Thanks for the directions


----------



## neldarez

ilovetigger said:


> Tried something new today...............canning ham.
> 
> I had the hams from our pig cut in half.......so about 5-7lbs each. Thawed the ham, sliced off all the fat and diced the meat I cut off, canned the ham for future soups or breakfasts, used the bone to start split pea w/ham for canning tomorrow. SOOOOO........My little half ham is gonna make me at least 20 meals. I have pre-made packets from dehydrated veggies and milk for potato soup.......open a can of ham and walaa..........another great quick and easy meal.
> 
> It was quick, easy, did a GREAT job, and looks to have made an awesome ham stock at the same time. I'm gonna go thaw another one to do tomorrow and use the bone to start black bean soup to can up for my DH lunches.


I just have to tell you that I think you're pretty darn clever!:congrat: When you can soups do you can them as if they were meat? because of the meat in them? I learn a lot from everyone on here and I sure do appreciate it!


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> When you can soups do you can them as if they were meat? because of the meat in them?


I'm not tigger, but I do know that when you can something with multiple ingredients, you always can for the longest length of time required by any one ingredient. So for spaghetti sauce with meatballs, you can for the length of time required by the meat, not by the length of time required by the tomato sauce. Clear as mud?

I haven't done this, but I seem to recall someone suggesting that if you have some items that would get mushy if canned with meat, you can can the items separately and put them together when ready to serve. I'm thinking I read this in regards to potatoes, as they would get mushy if canned for the length of time required by meat - but I could be remembering that wrong.

Good to see you back posting again, Miss Nelda. :wave: Missed you there for a little while.


----------



## LilRedHen

Seven quarts of summer squash. We haven't had rain in almost three weeks, but it is raining today and that should make the squash again jump again. The Rooster has started complaining about all the continued canning, but I just can't stand for it to go to waste. He says we have more food canned that we can ever eat. I just agree, smile, nod and go on canning. We had plans to work at the barn today (me work and him supervise), but since it's raining, I will be working up a small batch of tomatoes.


----------



## Grimm

8 pints of green beans last night. It has been in the high 90s during the day so I have been canning when it cools down at night. I have a few pounds each of red potatoes, purple potatoes and Yukon gold to can tonight. I might try my hand at canning some garlic(minced) later this week. I have to use up the left over pint jars some how.


----------



## ilovetigger

neldarez said:


> I just have to tell you that I think you're pretty darn clever!:congrat: When you can soups do you can them as if they were meat? because of the meat in them? I learn a lot from everyone on here and I sure do appreciate it!


Yes.............Pints for 75 min, quarts for 90 min. Leave at least an inch of head space.


----------



## ilovetigger

LilRedHen said:


> Seven quarts of summer squash. We haven't had rain in almost three weeks, but it is raining today and that should make the squash again jump again. The Rooster has started complaining about all the continued canning, but I just can't stand for it to go to waste. He says we have more food canned that we can ever eat. I just agree, smile, nod and go on canning. We had plans to work at the barn today (me work and him supervise), but since it's raining, I will be working up a small batch of tomatoes.


I also can't stand waste so.............it looks like I'll be doing another batch of spaghetti sauce, carrots, pickled peppers, and possibly cabbage soup. I have been dehydrating spices like crazy and still need to get busy with onions and peppers. Hubby says the same thing as rooster at times.......damn, we have more than we need........but, I just keep canning. Extra this year means more I can make of something different or GROW something different next season.


----------



## DJgang

I'm determined to get my hot dogs done this week!


----------



## LilRedHen

From a three gallon bucket of tomatoes, I got 4 pints of sauce and 2 quarts of juice. It looks like I will have a few days of relief from canning before the moisture makes the veggies start producing again. We have had nearly 4 inches of rain today.


----------



## neldarez

[/URL][/IMG]

friend and I canned 49 qts. of peaches and 20 jars of jam today..........I need aspirin and hot bath!! lol


----------



## ilovetigger

7 quarts split pea w/ham soup.


----------



## neldarez

ilovetigger said:


> 7 quarts split pea w/ham soup.


I so wish that I could make good soup..........don't know why I don't master that part of cooking.........I'm soup handicapped.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Is it ok to lay jars on their side if you are water bath canning tomato sauce?

The jars won't be fully immersed if I stand them upright.


----------



## Davarm

Tank_Girl said:


> Is it ok to lay jars on their side if you are water bath canning tomato sauce?
> 
> The jars won't be fully immersed if I stand them upright.


TG, not such a good idea.

As the contents of the jars cook, they will expand and when upright, air will escape out the lid allowing for a seal when the jar cools. If laid sideways, the contents will be spewed out as the jars cook and food may be caught between the lid and rim preventing a seal.

The jars MAY seal OK but you can't be sure.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> friend and I canned 49 qts. of peaches and 20 jars of jam today..........I need aspirin and hot bath!! lol


Ms Nelda, you put the rest of us to shame, well me at least!


----------



## timmie

cannd 21 quarts of potatoes and 7 quarts peanuts. for now more later. also got the dehdrator full of taters


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> cannd 21 quarts of potatoes and 7 quarts peanuts. for now more later. also got the dehdrator full of taters


Geeze, you guys make me feel just plain lazy, all I've been doing lately is drying potatoes. 40 pounds per load but with the potatoes being as nice and big as they are its not that much work.

Care to share how you do your peanuts? We never can them, just store them in tote sacks. Up until a few years ago, you could just go to the Coop and buy a bag full whenever you wanted them. They stopped trading in peanuts so it may be time start growing and maybe canning some.


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> Geeze, you guys make me feel just plain lazy, all I've been doing lately is drying potatoes. 40 pounds per load but with the potatoes being as nice and big as they are its not that much work.
> 
> Care to share how you do your peanuts? We never can them, just store them in tote sacks. Up until a few years ago, you could just go to the Coop and buy a bag full whenever you wanted them. They stopped trading in peanuts so it may be time start growing and maybe canning some.


boil them until they are done the way you like them,then pressure can them 50 minutes at 10 pounds for quarts. which is all i ever put up. oops timer went off,time to get started on my chicken


----------



## DJgang

Hot dogs. Pretty good. Had one that didn't seal, so hot dogs and kraut for supper tonight.


----------



## neldarez

timmie said:


> cannd 21 quarts of potatoes and 7 quarts peanuts. for now more later. also got the dehdrator full of taters


Timmie, are you talking about the baby potatoes? I've never known anyone who canned potatoes.......water bath or pressure? Just put them in jar, cover with water and can?
:dunno:


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> Hot dogs. Pretty good. Had one that didn't seal, so hot dogs and kraut for supper tonight.


Serious DJ???? Hotdogs?? beef ones? had to be pressure canned cuz it's meat, right? wow, now that's something!:2thumb:


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Ms Nelda, you put the rest of us to shame, well me at least!


So very funny.............lol, oh Superman, you're such a kidder! Today was our 3rd day of marathon gardening, canning. My friend has never canned alone and she lives way up in the hills. She can't grow garden where she lives cuz the season is too short so she cans with me and we share the bounty.........it works. Today we canned 13 pints of fish and 24 pints of salsa. Time off tomorrow to work at cleaning up one of the gardens.........:2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

4 quarts and 1 pint of tri-colored potatoes. A nice mix of purple, red and yukon gold potatoes. Yum.


----------



## prepmama518

*First time pressure canning*

I finally faced my fear of the dreaded pressure canner today! I decided to make a basic turkey stock, thinking it was the least expensive "mistake" just in case something goes wrong. I am very happy to report that things went very well, and that I found it a lot less complicated than my fears said it was! i wound up making seven quarts of stock, plus I baked six loaves of spiced sweet potato bread, plus dehydrated the remaining shredded spiced sweet potato to store for future use. Thank you all for posting your very helpful knowledge and insight on everything! It is appreciated!!

Lee
upstate NY


----------



## Grimm

prepmama518 said:


> I finally faced my fear of the dreaded pressure canner today! I decided to make a basic turkey stock, thinking it was the least expensive "mistake" just in case something goes wrong. I am very happy to report that things went very well, and that I found it a lot less complicated than my fears said it was! i wound up making seven quarts of stock, plus I baked six loaves of spiced sweet potato bread, plus dehydrated the remaining shredded spiced sweet potato to store for future use. Thank you all for posting your very helpful knowledge and insight on everything! It is appreciated!!
> 
> Lee
> upstate NY


Sweet potato bread sounds good! Would you mind sharing the recipe?


----------



## cengasser

10 pounds of beef cubes, and chicken breasts, had nice sales on both.


----------



## Davarm

Many are afraid of the ole pressure cooners/canners. My mother and grandmothers always made us think they were magical devices that would "Blow You Up" even if you made the simplest mistake.

Years ago one of my daughters was playing with the lid of the pressure cooker and stuffed an uncooked spaghetti noodle in the steam vent. I didn't catch it the next time I used the cooker and got a big surprise when the safety plug blew. Scared the "Poop" out of me but caused little damage.



prepmama518 said:


> I finally faced my fear of the dreaded pressure canner today! I decided to make a basic turkey stock, thinking it was the least expensive "mistake" just in case something goes wrong. I am very happy to report that things went very well, and that I found it a lot less complicated than my fears said it was! i wound up making seven quarts of stock, plus I baked six loaves of spiced sweet potato bread, plus dehydrated the remaining shredded spiced sweet potato to store for future use. Thank you all for posting your very helpful knowledge and insight on everything! It is appreciated!!
> 
> Lee
> upstate NY


----------



## Freyadog

Boil your potatoes. Use a large pot and cook them thoroughly. Place your potatoes in the refrigerator for 5 hours to cool and firm them.


Peel, slice and season your potatoes. Pull the peel off with your fingers or use a potato peeler. Use a knife or food processor to slice your potatoes into 1/8 inch slices. Season the potatoes lightly.


Spread the potatoes onto your dehydrator tray. Place each potato slice at least 1/4 inch apart.


Place sliced potatoes in your dehydrator. Dehydrate them for 12 hours at 95 degrees Fahrenheit.


Use a glass jar or sealable plastic bag and store your potatoes for up to six months. Vacuum pack your dehydrated potatoes to store them for up to three years.


----------



## neldarez

prepmama518 said:


> I finally faced my fear of the dreaded pressure canner today! I decided to make a basic turkey stock, thinking it was the least expensive "mistake" just in case something goes wrong. I am very happy to report that things went very well, and that I found it a lot less complicated than my fears said it was! i wound up making seven quarts of stock, plus I baked six loaves of spiced sweet potato bread, plus dehydrated the remaining shredded spiced sweet potato to store for future use. Thank you all for posting your very helpful knowledge and insight on everything! It is appreciated!!
> 
> Lee
> upstate NY


WOW!! When you go for it you go full steam ahead......congrats and good job. I bet sweet potato bread is yummy, we just can't grow them here but I can buy them at the store......once again, good job, no stopping you now!:eyebulge:


----------



## neldarez

After reading about pulled pork last week, I took the loin we bought at costco and baked the whole thing last night and shredded it when it was done, I over cooked it a bit though, kind of dry. This morning I made my 1st homemade bbq sauce and poured over it, ( had to make 2 batches to cover all the meat!) then I pressure canned it for 90 minutes............7 pints............can't wait to try it, if its good I'll get some more of these at costco, they are 2.49 a lb and run about 20.00............One very long piece. Good price though don't you think?


----------



## timmie

*muscadines*

13 quarts muscadine juice. 99-3/4 percent real juice. for my greatgrandson who is 14 months old.


----------



## neldarez

timmie said:


> 13 quarts muscadine juice. 99-3/4 percent real juice. for my greatgrandson who is 14 months old.


what is muscadine? Is that a type of grape?


----------



## timmie

yes,it grows wild here but these came from a man who has an orchard of them .


----------



## DJgang

neldarez said:


> After reading about pulled pork last week, I took the loin we bought at costco and baked the whole thing last night and shredded it when it was done, I over cooked it a bit though, kind of dry. This morning I made my 1st homemade bbq sauce and poured over it, ( had to make 2 batches to cover all the meat!) then I pressure canned it for 90 minutes............7 pints............can't wait to try it, if its good I'll get some more of these at costco, they are 2.49 a lb and run about 20.00............One very long piece. Good price though don't you think?


Pork roast on sale here too. I'm thinking about doing the same! BBQ sauce and all!

Sausage rolls on sale .99. I may can some of that too.


----------



## DJgang

timmie said:


> 13 quarts muscadine juice. 99-3/4 percent real juice. for my greatgrandson who is 14 months old.


Our new to us lake home came with muscadine vines!!!

This winter I'm going to get in there and manicure around them, they've been negelected. My pawpaw made wine from them, I remember helping him pick them and I loved to eat them. Oh such good memories, and you are making the same with grandson! What a blessing!


----------



## Grimm

Just finished 3 pints of strawberry lemonade concentrate. Had 2/3 of a pint leftover so I'll toss it in the fridge once it cools. Have 10 pounds of carrots for tomorrow. Maybe some more drink concentrates if more strawberries ripen.


----------



## BlackParacord

Grimm said:


> Just finished 3 pints of strawberry lemonade concentrate. Had 2/3 of a pint leftover so I'll toss it in the fridge once it cools. Have 10 pounds of carrots for tomorrow. Maybe some more drink concentrates if more strawberries ripen.


Hi Grimm! Would you mind sharing your recipe for concentrate using fresh berries? I've never canned concentrate before...not really sure how to do it or how to reconstitute it later. (I assume just add to water to taste?) Anything you'd like to share would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Grimm

BlackParacord said:


> Hi Grimm! Would you mind sharing your recipe for concentrate using fresh berries? I've never canned concentrate before...not really sure how to do it or how to reconstitute it later. (I assume just add to water to taste?) Anything you'd like to share would be much appreciated. Thank you!


I used the recipe found http://www.sbcanning.com/2012/04/strawberries-and-summer-strawberry.html

I have both a water bath and a pressure canner and made this recipe in the water bath. I cut it in half since I didn't have the sugar on hand but then you may need to run some test batches for taste before canning.


----------



## Grimm

Just finished 4 quarts of carrots. Have about 6 more pounds of carrots to can but I'll do it after the baby goes to bed. Thought I'd get some done while she was napping.


----------



## BlackParacord

Grimm said:


> I used the recipe found http://www.sbcanning.com/2012/04/strawberries-and-summer-strawberry.html
> 
> I have both a water bath and a pressure canner and made this recipe in the water bath. I cut it in half since I didn't have the sugar on hand but then you may need to run some test batches for taste before canning.


Thank you very much! I appreciate your time. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## neldarez

DH went on tuna fishing trip and I canned 48 1/2 pints of tuna today........then canned 12 - 1/2 pints of bread and butter jalapeno peppers. Don't have a clue what that will taste like, I'll try them out tomorrow!


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> DH went on tuna fishing trip and I canned 48 1/2 pints of tuna today........then canned 12 - 1/2 pints of bread and butter jalapeno peppers. Don't have a clue what that will taste like, I'll try them out tomorrow!


48 1/2 pints of tuna? Maybe I need to start going fishing with your hubby!

I have made "Sweet Pickled Jalapenos" and used the recipe my grandmother used for bread n butter pickles, the Sweet and Hot work pretty well together. If you guys are pepper eaters I think you will like them.

My canning is officially over for a while, I finally ran out of jars last week. Will have to wait until we go through some goodies or if chicken leg quarters go on sale before then, may go buy some more.


----------



## LilRedHen

Six quarts of green beans last night. One of the neighbors that I 'blessed' with okra this summer blessed me with some green beans. He also has field peas that he has promised me part of them and will save seeds from this year, since I lost my seeds with the drought. He planted these very late.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> 48 1/2 pints of tuna? Maybe I need to start going fishing with your hubby!
> 
> I have made "Sweet Pickled Jalapenos" and used the recipe my grandmother used for bread n butter pickles, the Sweet and Hot work pretty well together. If you guys are pepper eaters I think you will like them.
> 
> My canning is officially over for a while, I finally ran out of jars last week. Will have to wait until we go through some goodies or if chicken leg quarters go on sale before then, may go buy some more.


opened a jar tonight of the peppers, they are as sweet as all the other bread and butter chips I've made but a bit more crunchy. Would never know they were peppers....I expected a lot more heat I think. They sure were easy to do. I figure you could take us tuna fishing if we ever get to texas!! They went out at Westport Wa. It was an overnight charter....haven't tasted it yet...........


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> opened a jar tonight of the peppers, they are as sweet as all the other bread and butter chips I've made but a bit more crunchy. Would never know they were peppers....I expected a lot more heat I think. They sure were easy to do. I figure you could take us tuna fishing if we ever get to texas!! They went out at Westport Wa. It was an overnight charter....haven't tasted it yet...........


Not too many tuna fishermen in the gulf, they do have a smaller cousin called "Bonito". Have eaten it once or twice but it is a really strong tasting fish and is definitely an acquired taste.

On the Bread n Butter Peppers, the sugar kills a lot of the "hot", IMO sweet pickled jalapenos are certainly worth the trouble to make.


----------



## PennyPincher

I canned 53 pints of chili this past weekend. I've eaten 3 so far.


----------



## neldarez

PennyPincher said:


> I canned 53 pints of chili this past weekend. I've eaten 3 so far.


Hey Penny, would you share your chili recipe with me? I've made chili from scratch one time now and it wasn't anything to brag about!!


----------



## neldarez

All I canned today was 6 pints of tomatoes for a friend.......also chopped zucchini for cobbler if that counts!


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> All I canned today was 6 pints of tomatoes for a friend.......also chopped zucchini for cobbler if that counts!


OK Ms Nelda, What do you mean Zucchini for Cobbler?

I guess I'm just a Texas Hick but I've never heard of a Zucchini Cobbler, care to expand on that a little? My squash are gone for the year but I'd be willing to go buy some to try that one out.


----------



## Freyadog

Bought 6 large packages of thick sliced bacon last night and will start canning it as soon as Thumper gets home this evening with the parchment paper(forgot it at the store).


----------



## Freyadog

Davarm said:


> OK Ms Nelda, What do you mean Zucchini for Cobbler?
> 
> I guess I'm just a Texas Hick but I've never heard of a Zucchini Cobbler, care to expand on that a little? My squash are gone for the year but I'd be willing to go buy some to try that one out.


Yep would like this recipe also. Have about 2 1/2 gallons of dehydrated zucchini.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Bought 6 large packages of thick sliced bacon last night and will start canning it as soon as Thumper gets home this evening with the parchment paper(forgot it at the store).


I am not familiar with canning bacon. I have heard of it being done but can you tell me more?


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> I am not familiar with canning bacon. I have heard of it being done but can you tell me more?


http://www.rural-revolution.com/2011/01/canning-bacon.html

will be my first time tonight with canning bacon but gonna follow the link site cause it has pictures too. I'm real good with pictures.


----------



## pmabma

Good site thanks freyadog I,m going to give this a try, our family loves bacon.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> http://www.rural-revolution.com/2011/01/canning-bacon.html
> 
> will be my first time tonight with canning bacon but gonna follow the link site cause it has pictures too. I'm real good with pictures.


THANK YOU! When bacon goes on sale I am stocking up. It has been soooo expensive and my DH loves to make BIG farm style family breakfasts on the weekends for us and the babe so this will help with the costs.

Any idea on shelf life?


----------



## Grimm

Haha! I am finally canning those last 6lbs of carrots. They are in the canner now...

The local farmers market has corn on the cob for cheap so I think this is next.


----------



## Davarm

Freyadog said:


> Yep would like this recipe also. Have about 2 1/2 gallons of dehydrated zucchini.


If you could use dehydraed zucchini, geeze, we can eat cobbler for a loooong time!


----------



## pmabma

I have a question, I had a bunch of sweet poatoes givens to me, I do a lot of sweet potato pies, should I can it or do I need to freeze it.I want to have it totally done so you can empty into a pie shell, I make alot of these during the holidays. What would be the best way to store it for long term?


----------



## Freyadog

Have the first batch of bacon in the canner. Have taken some pics and will try and share tomorrow sometime.

With the video on the table we got the deed done.

first off we did not go cheap and buy the brown bagging. Looks as though from the pictures that it sort of 'cooked'.

2nd-we bought Gwaltney thick slices. It was cheaper per pound than the 12 oz. packages


----------



## DJgang

pmabma said:


> I have a question, I had a bunch of sweet poatoes givens to me, I do a lot of sweet potato pies, should I can it or do I need to freeze it.I want to have it totally done so you can empty into a pie shell, I make alot of these during the holidays. What would be the best way to store it for long term?


Seems like you could just can the sweet taters, are you talking eggs and all? Or just taters and nutmeg, etc? I don't see why you couldn't do the taters and spices. But I wouldn't add milk and eggs to the ones to be canned.

Definitely no expert on this, just my thoughts.


----------



## pmabma

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ilovetigger

19 quarts of home grown/ homemade spaghetti sauce. 

Started a stockpot of chicken broth yesterday I've had simmering until I can it tomorrow. And then tomorrow I'll start up a batch of beef broth.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> OK Ms Nelda, What do you mean Zucchini for Cobbler?
> 
> I guess I'm just a Texas Hick but I've never heard of a Zucchini Cobbler, care to expand on that a little? My squash are gone for the year but I'd be willing to go buy some to try that one out.


It will look like I'm saying things twice and different amounts each time, but read the instructions and then you'll see what I mean. I don't chop the zucchini fine, chop it in pieces like you would an apple.

Zucchini Cobbler

5 Cups zucchini peeled, seeded and chopped
( I use very generous measurements closer to 6 C.)
½ Cup lemon juice
¾ Cup sugar
1 tsp. ground cinnamon ( I use more )
½ tsp. ground nutmeg
4 Cups flour
1 ½ cups sugar
1 ½ cups butter chilled
1 tsp. cinnamon
Preheat oven to 375. Coat 9 x 13 baking dish with cooking spray.
Place zucchini and lemon juice in a medium saucepan. Cook, covered, over medium-low heat stirring occasionally for about 15 minutes or until tender. Stir in ¾ Cu. Sugar, 1 tsp. cinnamon and nutmeg. Simmer 1 minute longer, remove from heat and set aside.
In large mixing bowl combine flour and 1 ½ cups sugar. Cut in butter until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir ½ cups crumb mixture into zucchini mixture. Press ½ the remaining crumb mixture into the prepared pan. Spread zucchini evenly over crust. Crumble remaining crumb mixture over zucchini and sprinkle with 1 tsp cinnamon. Bake for 35-40 minutes or until golden and bubbly.


----------



## neldarez

I was reading on how to can cream cheese today, has anyone on here actually done it? They made it sound pretty easy on the tutorial I watched.


----------



## goshengirl

I haven't yet, but I do have a bunch of cream cheese in the fridge for that purpose.... and butter.... and other cheese....

Canning tomato sauce is taking over my life.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> I haven't yet, but I do have a bunch of cream cheese in the fridge for that purpose.... and butter.... and other cheese....
> 
> Canning tomato sauce is taking over my life.


when you can tomato sauce is that just maters with peppers and onion in it?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> I was reading on how to can cream cheese today, has anyone on here actually done it? They made it sound pretty easy on the tutorial I watched.


I have!

Let the cheese warm to room temperature, its easier to put in the jars warm.

Fill the jars to about 1 inch from the top, put the lids on and hot water bath them. I use 1/2 pint jars, water bath them for 45 minutes.

If you "cook" them too long, the cheese will tend to darken just a litle and the mass may form cracks that are visible through the jars.

I know that some will say that it should be pressured. If you do pressure it the cheese will turn brown and cook into a hard mass and although it can be eaten, it will not be cream cheese.

I have stored it up to almost 3 years so far and it is still good, I haven't gotten sick or died yet.

How does the tutorial say to do it? I'm interested to know how "My Way" stacks up to published methods. Gypsysue and at least several others have canned it and I think they have posted directions. I will search it out when I finish here.

EDIT: Found it,

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-butter-2529/index4.html#post155106


----------



## Davarm

FYI: I've also canned Sour Cream, Yogurt and Cottage Cheese. 

These do can but some may not call it what it was when it went into the jars. The whey tends to separate from the solids but they still taste pretty good.


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> when you can tomato sauce is that just maters with peppers and onion in it?


In my case it's just tomato sauce, nothin' else. When opened, it may be used for spaghetti sauce (add stuff to it), or used in a meatball recipe, or whatever. I used to can spaghetti sauce, but I didn't like the flavor (one of the herbs must have turned bitter in the canning process, but I don't know which one), plus I found that I had need of tomato sauce for non-spaghetti recipes and leaving it plain just leaves me more options. (Not to mention onion allergies in the family. )


----------



## cpiano

Canning bacon and beans today.


----------



## neldarez

neldarez said:


> It will look like I'm saying things twice and different amounts each time, but read the instructions and then you'll see what I mean. I don't chop the zucchini fine, chop it in pieces like you would an apple.
> 
> Zucchini Cobbler
> 
> 5 Cups zucchini peeled, seeded and chopped
> ( I use very generous measurements closer to 6 C.)
> ½ Cup lemon juice
> ¾ Cup sugar
> 1 tsp. ground cinnamon ( I use more )
> ½ tsp. ground nutmeg
> 4 Cups flour
> 1 ½ cups sugar
> 1 ½ cups butter chilled
> 1 tsp. cinnamon
> Preheat oven to 375. Coat 9 x 13 baking dish with cooking spray.
> Place zucchini and lemon juice in a medium saucepan. Cook, covered, over medium-low heat stirring occasionally for about 15 minutes or until tender. Stir in ¾ Cu. Sugar, 1 tsp. cinnamon and nutmeg. Simmer 1 minute longer, remove from heat and set aside.
> In large mixing bowl combine flour and 1 ½ cups sugar. Cut in butter until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir ½ cups crumb mixture into zucchini mixture. Press ½ the remaining crumb mixture into the prepared pan. Spread zucchini evenly over crust. Crumble remaining crumb mixture over zucchini and sprinkle with 1 tsp cinnamon. Bake for 35-40 minutes or until golden and bubbly.


Wanted to say that this makes such a HUGE amount of topping...thinking of cutting the topping in 1/2. It is too dry when it's so deep!


----------



## goshengirl

last night: chicken, chicken stock

tonight: taco meat, pot roast

sometime this weekend: bacon  and more tomato sauce


----------



## UncleJoe

I'm cooking down 18 pints of apple butter right now. Hope to get it thick enough to can by 10:00 or so tonight.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> last night: chicken, chicken stock
> 
> tonight: taco meat, pot roast
> 
> sometime this weekend: bacon  and more tomato sauce


goshen, do you mean hamburger with taco seasoning on it? Pot roast without the veggies?
When you can the chicken, is it a whole chicken cut up and you just boil it to smithereens in the pot and then debone it? Then what is left in the pot is the stock? I really want to do this chicken and stock......


----------



## neldarez

UncleJoe said:


> I'm cooking down 18 pints of apple butter right now. Hope to get it thick enough to can by 10:00 or so tonight.


how do you know that it is going to make 18 pints worth? Are you cooking it down in the oven? I made applesauce last year in the oven, was real handy and made large amount in my roaster! See, I'm learning


----------



## UncleJoe

neldarez said:


> how do you know that it is going to make 18 pints worth? Are you cooking it down in the oven? I made applesauce last year in the oven, was real handy and made large amount in my roaster! See, I'm learning


It's starting out at 18pts.

I've never tried using the oven. I do it on the stove top. My kettle will hold 10 quarts and is marked at 2,4,6, and 8 quarts. I have 9 in it. I'll cook off about a quart of water to get the consistency I like. That will leave 16 pints to can. It's almost there now.


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> goshen, do you mean hamburger with taco seasoning on it? Pot roast without the veggies?


Yep and yep. 



neldarez said:


> When you can the chicken, is it a whole chicken cut up and you just boil it to smithereens in the pot and then debone it? Then what is left in the pot is the stock? I really want to do this chicken and stock......


What I do with chicken is put it in the slow cooker (it's a big one) covered with water and seasoned with garlic, several bay leaves, celery, peppercorns, and a smidge of soy sauce (a big stock pot would also work). I don't do it too long (since it will be in the canner) - just until it's done enough to help with the de-boning. I'll de-bone, but if a little bit of chicken is left on the bones I don't worry about it because it will help the stock, and still gets used later. I cut the chicken into pieces (it will be used for fettuccine alfredo or chicken and rice w/gravy) and that gets canned.

I break the bones to help extract the marrow and put them back in the crock pot, along with the skins and just let that go for a long time to make the stock (celery's still in there - may also add carrots). After straining the stock I'll put it in the fridge to get the fat to solidify on top. The stock will gel and the fat gets hard, so it's easy to remove, although I don't worry about getting all of the fat, just most of it. Then I can the stock. It can generally just be heated up and put in the jars, but if there are little particles of solids I'll run it through a coffee filter before putting it in jars.

Oh, and after straining out the broth, I'll pick through the bones for the little pieces of chicken that had stuck to the bones and have now fallen off, and put those tiny pieces with bar-b-que sauce for my husband's sandwiches. 

Okay, that may be too much info, but I know I like to know exactly what other people do before I try something.


----------



## PennyPincher

Have my ham ready to make pea soup with ham tomorrow. I will probably can almost 60 pints. I may decide to do some quarts instead but the pint size is perfect for a hearty lunch/dinner for 1.


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> Yep and yep.
> 
> What I do with chicken is put it in the slow cooker (it's a big one) covered with water and seasoned with garlic, several bay leaves, celery, peppercorns, and a smidge of soy sauce (a big stock pot would also work). I don't do it too long (since it will be in the canner) - just until it's done enough to help with the de-boning. I'll de-bone, but if a little bit of chicken is left on the bones I don't worry about it because it will help the stock, and still gets used later. I cut the chicken into pieces (it will be used for fettuccine alfredo or chicken and rice w/gravy) and that gets canned.
> 
> I break the bones to help extract the marrow and put them back in the crock pot, along with the skins and just let that go for a long time to make the stock (celery's still in there - may also add carrots). After straining the stock I'll put it in the fridge to get the fat to solidify on top. The stock will gel and the fat gets hard, so it's easy to remove, although I don't worry about getting all of the fat, just most of it. Then I can the stock. It can generally just be heated up and put in the jars, but if there are little particles of solids I'll run it through a coffee filter before putting it in jars.
> 
> Oh, and after straining out the broth, I'll pick through the bones for the little pieces of chicken that had stuck to the bones and have now fallen off, and put those tiny pieces with bar-b-que sauce for my husband's sandwiches.
> 
> Okay, that may be too much info, but I know I like to know exactly what other people do before I try something.


I'm going to try your method when fryers go on sale. Maybe even use a turkey or two when they are on sale around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Grimm

Going to prep my corn for some very early morning canning before the baby wakes up.


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> Going to prep my corn for some very early morning canning before the baby wakes up.


How do you prep it? Kernel or creamed?

It was definitely a learning year for us with corn (our season is over). It's a lot of work! Anything I can learn to help make it more manageable is much appreciated.


----------



## Bobbb

28 quarts of tomato sauce. A long day.


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> How do you prep it? Kernel or creamed?
> 
> It was definitely a learning year for us with corn (our season is over). It's a lot of work! Anything I can learn to help make it more manageable is much appreciated.


Kernel. I am canning it for the first time. The local farmers market had a huge sale on corn on the cob at a price I haven't seen in five years so I bought 25 lbs and am going to shuck it, de-silk it and cut the kernels off before bed. If it looks like it will only fill a couple jars I'll go buy another 20 or so pounds. As I learned with carrots if you can cut prep time with a gadget go for it. I couldn't find a shucker at the store but we'll see if I even need one.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Yep and yep.
> 
> What I do with chicken is put it in the slow cooker (it's a big one) covered with water and seasoned with garlic, several bay leaves, celery, peppercorns, and a smidge of soy sauce (a big stock pot would also work). I don't do it too long (since it will be in the canner) - just until it's done enough to help with the de-boning. I'll de-bone, but if a little bit of chicken is left on the bones I don't worry about it because it will help the stock, and still gets used later. I cut the chicken into pieces (it will be used for fettuccine alfredo or chicken and rice w/gravy) and that gets canned.
> 
> I break the bones to help extract the marrow and put them back in the crock pot, along with the skins and just let that go for a long time to make the stock (celery's still in there - may also add carrots). After straining the stock I'll put it in the fridge to get the fat to solidify on top. The stock will gel and the fat gets hard, so it's easy to remove, although I don't worry about getting all of the fat, just most of it. Then I can the stock. It can generally just be heated up and put in the jars, but if there are little particles of solids I'll run it through a coffee filter before putting it in jars.
> 
> Oh, and after straining out the broth, I'll pick through the bones for the little pieces of chicken that had stuck to the bones and have now fallen off, and put those tiny pieces with bar-b-que sauce for my husband's sandwiches.
> 
> Okay, that may be too much info, but I know I like to know exactly what other people do before I try something.


That was perfect info. How long do you can stock? Can it be in the water bath canner? You are a very good teacher, you explain well. Thanks goshen


----------



## Davarm

I made a big pot of Italian Tomato Soup this morning and had half of it left so am canning it now, have 6 quarts going. 

Sometimes I fix extra big batches of certain foods with canning in mind for the leftovers, this was one of the times.


----------



## neldarez

I was given a bucket of italian plums today....they are beautiful and ripe. I went online to see what to do with them and ended up making 8 jars of plum sauce. That is a very interesting product...never heard of sauce before and is really strange to make with onion and vinegar and brown sugar and hot pepper!! It's really good...a little too hot so I'll have to tone down the next batch. I have to look up how to use it now! Then I canned 11 jars of plum jam, hope it sets up. I also picked up my 4 boxes of golden delicious apples today.............going to have another busy week, thank you Lord for the abundance!! Almost midnight so I think I'll go to bed, night all.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I made a big pot of Italian Tomato Soup this morning and had half of it left so am canning it now, have 6 quarts going.
> 
> Sometimes I fix extra big batches of certain foods with canning in mind for the leftovers, this was one of the times.


Is it Italian soup cuz it has a lot of spices in it? Is your daughter still visiting? You should be in bed!! How many hours ahead are you ? It's 11:44 here right now....


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> I was given a bucket of italian plums today....they are beautiful and ripe. I went online to see what to do with them and ended up making 8 jars of plum sauce. That is a very interesting product...never heard of sauce before and is really strange to make with onion and vinegar and brown sugar and hot pepper!! It's really good...a little too hot so I'll have to tone down the next batch. I have to look up how to use it now! Then I canned 11 jars of plum jam, hope it sets up. I also picked up my 4 boxes of golden delicious apples today.............going to have another busy week, thank you Lord for the abundance!! Almost midnight so I think I'll go to bed, night all.


Plum sauce is used in Asian cooking. My favorite use is in Mushu vegetables. Yum! I might have to get take out tomorrow...!


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Is it Italian soup cuz it has a lot of spices in it? Is your daughter still visiting? You should be in bed!! How many hours ahead are you ? It's 11:44 here right now....


Yes she is still here, she asked me if I would bread tonight so I stayed up and made an oven full. Just took it out and bagged it so the crust would soften up. I canned a lot of Pesto this summer, if you mix the canned pesto with equal amounts of butter..... it just doesn't get any better than that when put on hot fresh bread.

The Italian soup is my reproduction of one that I liked while stationed in the north of the country in the late 70's early 80's. It has chicken, beans, tomatoes, black olives, olive oil, onions, Parmesan or Romano Cheese and lots of basil in it. I dont use a recipe, I just toss in those ingredients in what ever amounts I have, cook it up and 99 times out of 100, its great. Tonight it was really good so my daughter will likely steal the jars and take them back to the east coast with her.

The DD wants me to smoke a brisket in a day or two so am going to buy the biggest one I can find, can the left over and split that with her also. Going to make a big pot of smoked pinto beans and do the same with those left overs also.

I can see now that I am going to have to go buy a couple more cases of jars before she leaves next week, its all worth it though.:congrat:

She told me earlier this evening that I would make someone a good wife someday, I let her slide on that one!:dunno:

BTW, We are in Central Time, guess that makes us 2 hours ahead of you.


----------



## UncleJoe

Davarm said:


> Sometimes I fix extra big batches of certain foods with canning in mind for the leftovers, this was one of the times.


We do the same thing. Chili, spaghetti, soups, stews, Pork BBQ. There's just nothing like running to the store for dinner when the store is in your basement.


----------



## neldarez

I found another zucchini cobbler recipe that is almost exactly the same but takes more zucchini!! Several small differences, I'm going to try this one with the extra zucchini in it.Zucchini Cobbler
Ingredients
•	8 cups chopped seeded peeled zucchini (about 3 pounds)
•	2/3 cup lemon juice
•	1 cup sugar
•	1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
•	1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
•	CRUST:
•	4 cups all-purpose flour
•	2 cups sugar
•	1-1/2 cups cold butter, cubed
•	1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Directions
•	In a large saucepan over medium-low heat, cook and stir zucchini and
•	lemon juice for 15-20 minutes or until zucchini is tender. Add the
•	sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg; simmer 1 minute longer. Remove from the
•	heat; set aside. 
•	
•	For crust, combine the flour and sugar in a bowl; cut in butter until
•	the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir 1/2 cup into zucchini
•	mixture. Press half of remaining crust mixture into a greased 15-in.
•	x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pan. Spread zucchini over top; crumble
•	remaining crust mixture over zucchini. Sprinkle with cinnamon. 
•	
•	Bake at 375° for 35-40 minutes or until golden and bubbly. Yield:
•	16-20 servings.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Yes she is still here, she asked me if I would bread tonight so I stayed up and made an oven full. Just took it out and bagged it so the crust would soften up. I canned a lot of Pesto this summer, if you mix the canned pesto with equal amounts of butter..... it just doesn't get any better than that when put on hot fresh bread.
> 
> The Italian soup is my reproduction of one that I liked while stationed in the north of the country in the late 70's early 80's. It has chicken, beans, tomatoes, black olives, olive oil, onions, Parmesan or Romano Cheese and lots of basil in it. I dont use a recipe, I just toss in those ingredients in what ever amounts I have, cook it up and 99 times out of 100, its great. Tonight it was really good so my daughter will likely steal the jars and take them back to the east coast with her.
> 
> The DD wants me to smoke a brisket in a day or two so am going to buy the biggest one I can find, can the left over and split that with her also. Going to make a big pot of smoked pinto beans and do the same with those left overs also.
> 
> I can see now that I am going to have to go buy a couple more cases of jars before she leaves next week, its all worth it though.:congrat:
> 
> She told me earlier this evening that I would make someone a good wife someday, I let her slide on that one!:dunno:
> 
> BTW, We are in Central Time, guess that makes us 2 hours ahead of you.


She's absolutely right, you would make someone an incredible wife!! Sure wish you lived closer so you could show me how to do all of this stuff!! I don't have any idea what a brisket is, cut of beef or ham? I can look it up and find out, that's how I learn a lot of stuff, google  or ask Dave!!:congrat:


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> She's absolutely right, you would make someone an incredible wife!! Sure wish you lived closer so you could show me how to do all of this stuff!! I don't have any idea what a brisket is, cut of beef or ham? I can look it up and find out, that's how I learn a lot of stuff, google  or ask Dave!!:congrat:


Brisket is beef. It is the cut of beef used for corned beef, actually.


----------



## ilovetigger

Stock is pressure canned for 90 minutes as well. I have beef stock STILL simmering on the stove that I will be canning up tomorrow. (Life got too busy for a few so I just let it keep simmering. lol)

Then I am on to canning beef from our recently slaughtered steer as I have another pig coming on the 8th.  Need to make more room in the freezers.


----------



## partdeux

Goshengirl, try leaving the bones simmering on the stove for at least three days.


----------



## Grimm

4 quarts of sweet corn in the canner right now. I have another 3-4 quarts worth of corn to can.


----------



## Grimm

partdeux said:


> Goshengirl, try leaving the bones simmering on the stove for at least three days.


I'm going to try this.


----------



## partdeux

Grimm said:


> I'm going to try this.


First time we ever did anything, it was with leftover turkey carcass. Life got in the way, and it simmered for over four days. It was unbelievably flavorful stock. Anytime we have attempted to shorten the time, it just doesn't cut it with flavor. Bland and flat.


----------



## Grimm

partdeux said:


> First time we ever did anything, it was with leftover turkey carcass. Life got in the way, and it simmered for over four days. It was unbelievably flavorful stock. Anytime we have attempted to shorten the time, it just doesn't cut it with flavor. Bland and flat.


Thanks! I plan on stealing the leftover turkey this Thanksgiving for stock so I'll have to kick my DH out of the kitchen while I simmer stock.


----------



## goshengirl

ilovetigger said:


> Stock is pressure canned for 90 minutes as well.


Really? My reference says 20 minutes for pints, 25 minutes for quarts. :dunno:



ilovetigger said:


> Then I am on to canning beef from our recently slaughtered steer as I have another pig coming on the 8th.  Need to make more room in the freezers.


A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.


----------



## goshengirl

partdeux said:


> Goshengirl, try leaving the bones simmering on the stove for at least three days.


Really? Good to know. Directions always say 45 minutes or something like that, but I usually do 24 hours. My only concern was whether or not I was simmering the nutrition out of it, you know? But then again, it's going in the canner anyway, which is like simmering on steriods. 

Now I won't worry about letting it go a long time.  (Although the dogs might declare mutiny if they smell chicken stock for three days straight!)


----------



## goshengirl

Miss Nelda, I don't know about waterbath canning stock. My guide (which is the USDA book, and you know what sticklers they are) only gives info for pressure canning, which probably means that waterbath canning of stock is not USDA approved.  

Anyway, their instructions are 10 lbs weight if you're under 1000 ft above sea level, or 15 lbs of pressure if you're over 1000 ft above sea level. And the times are 20 minutes for pints or 25 minutes for quarts.


Davarm, I simply MUST know how you can pesto!!! Pretty please? Did I miss that earlier in this thread? What an awesome thing to do - I've only heard of freezing it. I want to make pesto with my lime basil. 

ETA: And Davarm, you may make someone a great wife, but I've gotta say, there's nothing more manly than reading about you men doing all this canning to be self-sufficient and provide for your families! Whenever I read men posting on here about canning, I'm so very impressed - not many guys do stuff like this, but y'all are definitely men's men for taking care of your families!


----------



## Davarm

goshengirl said:


> Miss Nelda, I don't know about waterbath canning stock. My guide (which is the USDA book, and you know what sticklers they are) only gives info for pressure canning, which probably means that waterbath canning of stock is not USDA approved.
> 
> Anyway, their instructions are 10 lbs weight if you're under 1000 ft above sea level, or 15 lbs of pressure if you're over 1000 ft above sea level. And the times are 20 minutes for pints or 25 minutes for quarts.
> 
> Davarm, I simply MUST know how you can pesto!!! Pretty please? Did I miss that earlier in this thread? What an awesome thing to do - I've only heard of freezing it. I want to make pesto with my lime basil.
> 
> ETA: And Davarm, you may make someone a great wife, but I've gotta say, there's nothing more manly than reading about you men doing all this canning to be self-sufficient and provide for your families! Whenever I read men posting on here about canning, I'm so very impressed - not many guys do stuff like this, but y'all are definitely men's men for taking care of your families!


Auh, Gee, You are making me blush.... I've decided that if any of these things are going to get passed on to my daughters(have 3 grown-2 living at home), I'm going to be the one to have to do it. The EX bugged out on us about 15 years ago, she couldn't even boil water without burning it! Thats almost true...lol.

Some of my earliest memories are of my grand and great grandparents canning and butchering and I've been around it most of my life, soooo....

To can pesto, just make your peso and put it in the jars, I use 1/2 pints, then can pressure it at 5 pounds for about 45 minutes. The flavor of the olive oil will cook out but while the basil cooks, it will swell and be almost solid in the jar so you can add more "Extra Virgin Olive Oil" to it when you get ready to use it and it will be pretty good. Not as good as fresh but in the middle of winter when fresh basil is too expensive to buy, especially enough for a batch of pesto, it is really nice to have some canned.

You can use it in cooking or to eat on bread and cheese. Like I said above, mixed with equal amounts of butter, you cant beat it on a slice of bread fresh out of the oven.

I dont really use a recipe to make my fresh pesto, I just put however much basil I have in the food processor, drop in a few pine nuts, walnuts or(what I like) pecans then turn the processor on and drizzle in the olive oil until it is about the consistency I want then serve it up(salt to taste). My basil patch each year is about 4 feet wide by 50 feet long so I have plenty of it to do whatever I want to. I have about 4 or 5 gallons dried and jared up, I give it for Christmas gifts each year.

Edit: I'm going to have to try growing some of the lime and cinnamon basil, I usually plant Genovese and/or Broadleaf Basil. No sense of adventure, I guess. lol


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Auh, Gee, You are making me blush.... I've decided that if any of these things are going to get passed on to my daughters(have 3 grown-2 living at home), I'm going to be the one to have to do it. The EX bugged out on us about 15 years ago, she couldn't even boil water without burning it! Thats almost true...lol.
> 
> Some of my earliest memories are of my grand and great grandparents canning and butchering and I've been around it most of my life, soooo....
> 
> To can pesto, just make your peso and put it in the jars, I use 1/2 pints, then can pressure it at 5 pounds for about 45 minutes. The flavor of the olive oil will cook out but while the basil cooks, it will swell and be almost solid in the jar so you can add more "Extra Virgin Olive Oil" to it when you get ready to use it and it will be pretty good. Not as good as fresh but in the middle of winter when fresh basil is too expensive to buy, especially enough for a batch of pesto, it is really nice to have some canned.
> 
> You can use it in cooking or to eat on bread and cheese. Like I said above, mixed with equal amounts of butter, you cant beat it on a slice of bread fresh out of the oven.
> 
> I dont really use a recipe to make my fresh pesto, I just put however much basil I have in the food processor, drop in a few pine nuts, walnuts or(what I like) pecans then turn the processor on and drizzle in the olive oil until it is about the consistency I want then serve it up(salt to taste). My basil patch each year is about 4 feet wide by 50 feet long so I have plenty of it to do whatever I want to. I have about 4 or 5 gallons dried and jared up, I give it for Christmas gifts each year.
> 
> Edit: I'm going to have to try growing some of the lime and cinnamon basil, I usually plant Genovese and/or Broadleaf Basil. No sense of adventure, I guess. lol


I gotta say I am also impressed with the men here that can. My DH is all for me canning but I think he'd be afraid of the canner exploding on him if he tried. If we have a son I will show him and our daughter how to use the canner.

I am a bit jealous of those of you on here that can butcher your own meat and even hunt for yourselves. The DH and I can use bows but here in the city you'd be luckly to shoot your neighbor's purse dog and not be lynched.


----------



## sailaway

I have an over abundance of all kinds of peppers in my garden, any suggestions as how to put them up? can? freeze dry?:scratch


----------



## neldarez

ilovetigger said:


> Stock is pressure canned for 90 minutes as well. I have beef stock STILL simmering on the stove that I will be canning up tomorrow. (Life got too busy for a few so I just let it keep simmering. lol)
> 
> Then I am on to canning beef from our recently slaughtered steer as I have another pig coming on the 8th.  Need to make more room in the freezers.


hunting season starts soon so I hope we'll have venison to can!


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> hunting season starts soon so I hope we'll have venison to can!


If I help you can the venison do you think you'd show me how to clean and dress it? 

Actually I wish I lived up north.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

sailaway said:


> I have an over abundance of all kinds of peppers in my garden, any suggestions as how to put them up? can? freeze dry?:scratch


Dehydrate! ;-)


----------



## UncleJoe

Grimm said:


> I gotta say I am also impressed with the men here that can. My DH is all for me canning but I think he'd be afraid of the canner exploding on him if he tried.


AuntJoe sounds like your DH. 5 years ago when I told her I'd like to start canning, her response was; "You have fun with that." I've been doing it ever since. That and dehydrating. But to be fair, she does the freezing and vacuum packing.



sailaway said:


> I have an over abundance of all kinds of peppers in my garden, any suggestions as how to put them up? can? freeze dry?:scratch





Startingout-Blair said:


> Dehydrate! ;-)


Yep. What he said.


----------



## partdeux

goshengirl said:


> Really? Good to know. Directions always say 45 minutes or something like that, but I usually do 24 hours. My only concern was whether or not I was simmering the nutrition out of it, you know? But then again, it's going in the canner anyway, which is like simmering on steriods.
> 
> Now I won't worry about letting it go a long time.  (Although the dogs might declare mutiny if they smell chicken stock for three days straight!)


Very low simmer, there's a huge improvement between 2 and 3 days. By the 4th day, it is unbelievable.


----------



## ilovetigger

Have a dozen quarts of really rich beef stock in the canners now. Had a bit left over but, rather than running a canner for a single quart I decided I'll brown up some more ground beef and use it for that.


----------



## LilRedHen

Just finished 5 1/2 pints of crabapple jelly. One of the Rooster's buddies has two huge trees that are breaking down with crabapples. I think I'll go visiting again.


----------



## sailaway

LilRedHen said:


> Just finished 5 1/2 pints of crabapple jelly. One of the Rooster's buddies has two huge trees that are breaking down with crabapples. I think I'll go visiting again.


LRH, we have lots of crab apple trees around here, people treat the fruit as junk, I didn't know it could be used. Is a particular tree? or can any crab apple be used? They are awful small, how do you prepare them? Sail


----------



## neldarez

I canned some more of that plum sauce, oh my gosh that is good. I didn't have red pepper flakes ( never have found anything that said that) so I used cayenne....it's really good. Cut chicken breasts into strips, browned with soy sauce, added sliced zucchini and onion...didn't have enough gravy to it so I poured on chicken broth. Then I heated up the sauce I made and we drizzled some over the top and put the whole thing on rice. Oh my gosh, I did good on this one!!  I just picked bucket of serrano, jalapeno, and banana peppers so I'm going to pickle them. I don't think we will like them cuz they'll be too hot but I can give them for Christmas presents! Have to use up the peppers. Going to make and can more salsa on tuesday. Taking the day off tomorrow to go to art club.........well, maybe when I get home I will can something!


----------



## LilRedHen

sailaway said:


> LRH, we have lots of crab apple trees around here, people treat the fruit as junk, I didn't know it could be used. Is a particular tree? or can any crab apple be used? They are awful small, how do you prepare them? Sail


The ones that I had were like cherries or a little larger, red on the side next to the sun, lighter on the back side. Wash and cut off the blossom end and any bug bites, no need to pull off stems. (If you do not slice off the blossom end, you will have black specks in your jelly according to the Rooster's friend.) I added about half the volume of water to apples and cooked till soft. Ran through sieve (I have a cone type juicer that sits in a stand and has a wooden thing like a small rolling pin with a knob on one side that I used to mash out the juice and pulp, then process as any other jelly/jam. I cut back on the sugar a bit. It has a little bite with the sweet. The final product was not jelly because it had pulp in it, but is a pretty pink color and tastes good.

I didn't know you could use them for anything either. This is my first try with crabapples and it really came out good.


----------



## Grimm

The last 2 quarts of corn are in the canner. I thought I had more but I guess not. The farmers market is having a sale on tomatoes and onions good through Wed. Might pick up a few pounds of each. Might also get so dried beans for dinner later this week. Going to make extra to can...


----------



## Davarm

sailaway said:


> I have an over abundance of all kinds of peppers in my garden, any suggestions as how to put them up? can? freeze dry?:scratch


What kind of peppers are they? Makes a big difference on how I would take care of them.

Thin walled peppers like Serrano dehydrate well and can be ground into hot chili powder or pepper flakes. Jalapenos dry ok but require some cooking or grinding to make them usable, same with Bells.

I pickle Jalapenos, just like cucumbers and make "Louisiana Style" hot sauce from Serranos and Cayennes.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> I gotta say I am also impressed with the men here that can. My DH is all for me canning but I think he'd be afraid of the canner exploding on him if he tried. If we have a son I will show him and our daughter how to use the canner.
> 
> I am a bit jealous of those of you on here that can butcher your own meat and even hunt for yourselves. The DH and I can use bows but here in the city you'd be luckly to shoot your neighbor's purse dog and not be lynched.


IMO, the most imporant thing you can do, if you want your children to have an understanding of canning, is to make sure you include them in the process at a young age. Let them help prepare the foods and pack them into jars and let them help put the jars on the shelf when they are finished and most important of all, let them help you bring the jars into the kitchen and prepare them for a meal. This will show them from an early age that all food does not come out of cans from the grocery store.

Those are some of my early memories and its really strange what stays with you over the years(and decades). Start them early and they will be able to care for themselves when the time comes that they need to.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> IMO, the most imporant thing you can do, if you want your children to have an understanding of canning, is to make sure you include them in the process at a young age. Let them help prepare the foods and pack them into jars and let them help put the jars on the shelf when they are finished and most important of all, let them help you bring the jars into the kitchen and prepare them for a meal. This will show them from an early age that all food does not come out of cans from the grocery store.
> 
> Those are some of my early memories and its really strange what stays with you over the years(and decades). Start them early and they will be able to care for themselves when the time comes that they need to.


Thanks. Right now our daughter is a young toddler so I try to can after she has gone to bed or down for a nap. I do plan on having her help me when she is a little older. I already jumped the gun and bought her a child's apron, oven mitts and chef hat.


----------



## Grimm

4 pints of triple berry lemonade concentrate in the canner. I have another 2 pounds of berries in the freezer that I'll use to make concentrate from but not today.


----------



## DJgang

I got 12 pints of hamburger finished, probably have six more but my back gave out! 

Got about 10 pounds of chicken breast, I'll do that in the morning. 

Then I need to do more hot dogs, theyre in the freezer.

I may make taco meat this time.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> I got 12 pints of hamburger finished, probably have six more but my back gave out!
> 
> Got about 10 pounds of chicken breast, I'll do that in the morning.
> 
> Then I need to do more hot dogs, theyre in the freezer.
> 
> I may make taco meat this time.


Can I have dinner at your house tonight?


----------



## neldarez

put up 10 jars of plum sauce, the plums are all gone now so I'm done with that. I picked up another box of peaches today, they are called oh Henrys. They are beautiful peaches, very firm and don't peel easily but they are good! Going to jam the whole box. Tomorrow friend is coming and we'll make dble batch of salsa ( probably the last as we're suppose to be getting much cooler weather) going to cook and freeze pumpkins and make peach jam....what a day this will be!! 73 days without rain as of today......... I canned more jalapeno bread and butter last night, starting to really like that stuff!


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> Can I have dinner at your house tonight?


Um..... I cooked a frozen pizza. :eyebulge:


----------



## timmie

Grimm said:


> 4 pints of triple berry lemonade concentrate in the canner. I have another 2 pounds of berries in the freezer that I'll use to make concentrate from but not today.


is this done like strawbery lemonade concentrate? if not could you please post your recipe?i have a lot of berries in the freezer i need to do something with besides jams,jellies and juice. thanks


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Make some strawberry ice cream! Doesn't keep long, but doesn't have too! Eat it fast! Lol


----------



## Grimm

timmie said:


> is this done like strawbery lemonade concentrate? if not could you please post your recipe?i have a lot of berries in the freezer i need to do something with besides jams,jellies and juice. thanks


Similar to the Strawberry Lemonade concentrate. I had to tweek it a bit since I used Splenda instead of sugar. Here is the recipe I ended up using...

6 cups frozen mixed berries (blueberries, blackberries and raspberries)
4.75 cups lemon juice (bottled or fresh)
5 cups Splenda

I like my lemonade with a lemony bite and not overly sweet. 

I had some leftovers that didn't fill a jar so I froze it til I make the next batch. I am also waiting for the rest of my strawberries to ripen so I can make more strawberry lemonade.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> Similar to the Strawberry Lemonade concentrate. I had to tweek it a bit since I used Splenda instead of sugar. Here is the recipe I ended up using...
> 
> 6 cups frozen mixed berries (blueberries, blackberries and raspberries)
> 4.75 cups lemon juice (bottled or fresh)
> 5 cups Splenda
> 
> I like my lemonade with a lemony bite and not overly sweet.
> 
> I had some leftovers that didn't fill a jar so I froze it til I make the next batch. I am also waiting for the rest of my strawberries to ripen so I can make more strawberry lemonade.


That sounds yummy! I need to start stepping out a little and try stuff like this.

I'm researching pesto right now, my basil is huge and I've never tried that.


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> Similar to the Strawberry Lemonade concentrate. I had to tweek it a bit since I used Splenda instead of sugar. Here is the recipe I ended up using...
> 
> 6 cups frozen mixed berries (blueberries, blackberries and raspberries)
> 4.75 cups lemon juice (bottled or fresh)
> 5 cups Splenda
> 
> I like my lemonade with a lemony bite and not overly sweet.
> 
> I had some leftovers that didn't fill a jar so I froze it til I make the next batch. I am also waiting for the rest of my strawberries to ripen so I can make more strawberry lemonade.


I have raspberries and blackberries in the freezer. Have never canned juice. Can you tell me what #'age and time on the canning.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> I have raspberries and blackberries in the freezer. Have never canned juice. Can you tell me what #'age and time on the canning.


Because of the high acid content of the concentrate I used a waterbath to can it.

The berries are sent through the food processor then into a sauce pan. The lemon juice and sugar/Splenda are added and the mixture is heated to 190 degrees. Do not let it boil. Once heated fill heated jars and place in the waterbath. Process for 15 minutes.

I'm sure you could pressure can at 11 pounds for 15 minutes without issue.

These don't sit on our shelves for very long so I couldn't tell you how long they can last.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> That sounds yummy! I need to start stepping out a little and try stuff like this.
> 
> I'm researching pesto right now, my basil is huge and I've never tried that.


To be perfectly honest I hate fruit. Give me veggies and I will be happy till they are gone. My DH is the opposite. He hates veggies unless they are bland and will only eat fruit. He has a big sweet tooth and keeping him from dying of a sugar induced coma has been HARD! I figured I'd use the berries to make something both of us would enjoy.

I am thinking of trying the 'meals in a jar' I keep reading about.


----------



## Davarm

I picked up 3 of the last watermelons of the season last week and last night I made preserves out of the rinds of one of them.

I broke down and bought 4 cases of pint jars yesterday, have been making "Pork n Beans" and had to find something to can them in. Between the beans and watermelon rinds, I should go through all 4 cases in a few days.


----------



## Freyadog

Davarm said:


> I picked up 3 of the last watermelons of the season last week and last night I made preserves out of the rinds of one of them.
> 
> I broke down and bought 4 cases of pint jars yesterday, have been making "Pork n Beans" and had to find something to can them in. Between the beans and watermelon rinds, I should go through all 4 cases in a few days.


Pease please pretty please. your recipe for pork n' beans. I dearly love those things.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I picked up 3 of the last watermelons of the season last week and last night I made preserves out of the rinds of one of them.
> 
> I broke down and bought 4 cases of pint jars yesterday, have been making "Pork n Beans" and had to find something to can them in. Between the beans and watermelon rinds, I should go through all 4 cases in a few days.


I want the recipe too, please.


----------



## Davarm

I have just started making pork n beans but here is how I have doing it.

I start of with 3 pounds of Navy Beans in a large pot, pour in 1 of the Large cans of tomato juice(forgot the exact volume but the big V8 sized cans), 1 1/2 cups sugar, 3 tablespoons molasses and a tablespoon of salt. I add enough water to allow for the beans to soak up all the liquid they will take.

I let that soak overnight and in the morning I turn on the heat to slight boil and slow cook them all day until they are soft and the "juice" is thick like a can of pork n beans. It takes a really long time at a very low boil to completely cook them, if you turn up the heat to cook them faster, they will easily scorch with the sugar and tomato juice that was used.

They are usually ready to can in the evening, I put them in quart or pint jars with a slice of salt pork(home made) and can the quarts for 2 hours at 5 psi and pints at 1 1/2 hours at 5 psi. That is kind of a long time for the canning but it finishes up the cooking process. Pressured for less time, they just dont seem to taste enough like pork n beans for my liking.

I am still new at making Pork n Beans but to this point I have been pleased with how it has worked out.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I have just started making pork n beans but here is how I have doing it.
> 
> I start of with 3 pounds of Navy Beans in a large pot, pour in 1 of the Large cans of tomato juice(forgot the exact volume but the big V8 sized cans), 1 1/2 cups sugar, 3 tablespoons molasses and a tablespoon of salt. I add enough water to allow for the beans to soak up all the liquid they will take.
> 
> I let that soak overnight and in the morning I turn on the heat to slight boil and slow cook them all day until they are soft and the "juice" is thick like a can of pork n beans. It takes a really long time at a very low boil to completely cook them, if you turn up the heat to cook them faster, they will easily scorch with the sugar and tomato juice that was used.
> 
> They are usually ready to can in the evening, I put them in quart or pint jars with a slice of salt pork(home made) and can the quarts for 2 hours at 5 psi and pints at 1 1/2 hours at 5 psi. That is kind of a long time for the canning but it finishes up the cooking process. Pressured for less time, they just dont seem to taste enough like pork n beans for my liking.
> 
> I am still new at making Porn n Beans but to this point I have been pleased with how it has worked out.


Are the navy beans dry?

Plus I think my DH would love 'Porn' n beans.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> Are the navy beans dry?
> 
> Plus I think my DH would love 'Porn' n beans.


Thanks for pointing that out to me.:eyebulge: The grandson was in my lap and I guess I wasn't paying enough attention to what I was doing(I made the edit).....I am about 4 shades of beet red right now!

Yes the Navy Beans are dry, from bags, right off the grocery store shelves.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Thanks for pointing that out to me.:eyebulge: The grandson was in my lap and I guess I wasn't paying enough attention to what I was doing(I made the edit).....I am about 4 shades of beet red right now!
> 
> Yes the Navy Beans are dry, from bags, right off the grocery store shelves.


Excuses excuses. 

Any recipes for canning chicken? Our local Ralphs (Krogers) has a sale starting tomorrow on whole Foster Farms chickens and thought I'd pick up a few.


----------



## ilovetigger

I'll have to pull out my recipes. I do a traditional pork and beans, a molasses beans, and my own version of boston baked beans.

Personally I like the molasses and boston best. The one thing we have discovered is the longer they sit, the better they taste. Home canned beans are easy and good.


----------



## Homegrowngirl

I've got some cabbages that I'm not sure what to do with. I've tried making saurkraut, unsuccessfully, a couple times. But other than that, I have been making pickles.


----------



## neldarez

Canned 21 pints of salsa and 18 pints of peach jam today. Cooked and froze pumpkins for pies and have the dehydrator going with zucchini. We have a fire going on back behind us so I've been a bit distracted all afternoon and tonight. Don't think we'll get a lot of sleep tonight, it's about 1 1/2 mile away in the sage brush, wind is just screaming. The indian school above us has been evacuated. It's not coming towards us, it's heading towards the lake behind. Have to admit that it is very beautiful to watch, especially in the dark!!


----------



## Bobbb

28 jars of Asian Plum Sauce and 28 jars of Plum Bar-b-Que Sauce.


----------



## neldarez

ilovetigger said:


> I'll have to pull out my recipes. I do a traditional pork and beans, a molasses beans, and my own version of boston baked beans.
> 
> Personally I like the molasses and boston best. The one thing we have discovered is the longer they sit, the better they taste. Home canned beans are easy and good.


I would love to see your recipes!!


----------



## Davarm

Geeze, Where do I start!

I only have 3 of the pint jars left(of 4 cases), the rest are sitting on the counter now waiting their turn in the canner(s). They are full of Chicken and Dumplings, the youngest daughter made a pan for the visiting middle daughter and they ate very little of it. I made peach cobbler today, an extra large one and I have a bunch of jars of that in line. Jars of the Smoked Pinto Beans and the rest of the "PORK(lol)" n Beans and a few jars of Corn from corn on the cob left over from the Welcome Home Meal for the 2nd DD. I pulled the second canner out and have both going now.

I went looking for empty jars today and found a box of old mayonnaise jars my grandmother used for canning, I used them for the Pinto Beans and they came out of the canner fine. Didn't lose a one.

I'm going to be up for a fair portion of he night but on the bright side, the DD's are going to Ft. Worth tomorrow and I will have all morning to sleep it off. With all the rain we've had lately, I'm going to have to go straight out when I get up and mow the part of my 2 acres thats not in garden. I need all the grass clippings I can get to cover the garden plots for the winter.

It never ends, does it?


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Homegrowngirl said:


> I've got some cabbages that I'm not sure what to do with. I've tried making saurkraut, unsuccessfully, a couple times. But other than that, I have been making pickles.


How did you try to make sauerkraut?


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Geeze, Where do I start!
> 
> I only have 3 of the pint jars left(of 4 cases), the rest are sitting on the counter now waiting their turn in the canner(s). They are full of Chicken and Dumplings, the youngest daughter made a pan for the visiting middle daughter and they ate very little of it. I made peach cobbler today, an extra large one and I have a bunch of jars of that in line. Jars of the Smoked Pinto Beans and the rest of the "PORK(lol)" n Beans and a few jars of Corn from corn on the cob left over from the Welcome Home Meal for the 2nd DD. I pulled the second canner out and have both going now.
> 
> I went looking for empty jars today and found a box of old mayonnaise jars my grandmother used for canning, I used them for the Pinto Beans and they came out of the canner fine. Didn't lose a one.
> 
> I'm going to be up for a fair portion of he night but on the bright side, the DD's are going to Ft. Worth tomorrow and I will have all morning to sleep it off. With all the rain we've had lately, I'm going to have to go straight out when I get up and mow the part of my 2 acres thats not in garden. I need all the grass clippings I can get to cover the garden plots for the winter.
> 
> It never ends, does it?


I think there should be a rule that Davarm has to post the recipes with his canning posts!

The recipe for your chicken and dumplings, please.


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> I think there should be a rule that Davarm has to post the recipes with his canning posts!


And someone needs to compile all the recipes on this thread (site?) and make a book! lol


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> And someone needs to compile all the recipes on this thread (site?) and make a book! lol


I like that idea! Think "Prepper's Canning Cookbook"


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> I like that idea! Think "Prepper's Canning Cookbook"


Or just _What's Everybody Canning Today?_


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Geeze, Where do I start!
> 
> I only have 3 of the pint jars left(of 4 cases), the rest are sitting on the counter now waiting their turn in the canner(s). They are full of Chicken and Dumplings, the youngest daughter made a pan for the visiting middle daughter and they ate very little of it. I made peach cobbler today, an extra large one and I have a bunch of jars of that in line. Jars of the Smoked Pinto Beans and the rest of the "PORK(lol)" n Beans and a few jars of Corn from corn on the cob left over from the Welcome Home Meal for the 2nd DD. I pulled the second canner out and have both going now.
> 
> I went looking for empty jars today and found a box of old mayonnaise jars my grandmother used for canning, I used them for the Pinto Beans and they came out of the canner fine. Didn't lose a one.
> 
> I'm going to be up for a fair portion of he night but on the bright side, the DD's are going to Ft. Worth tomorrow and I will have all morning to sleep it off. With all the rain we've had lately, I'm going to have to go straight out when I get up and mow the part of my 2 acres thats not in garden. I need all the grass clippings I can get to cover the garden plots for the winter.
> 
> It never ends, does it?


David, you blow my mind!!!:eyebulge: You are canning peach cobbler? Really? Does your talent ever end??


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> I like that idea! Think "Prepper's Canning Cookbook"


Don't forget the Preppers Dehydrating Cookbook also, mostly written by Davarm! lol. Maybe we could get autographed copies......


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> David, you blow my mind!!!:eyebulge: You are canning peach cobbler? Really? Does your talent ever end??


Ms Nelda, It only ends where my apatite ends! I wanted to be sure and have a good supply of Peach Cobbler to take to the Meet-Up this weekend.

BTW, I'm going to make the middle DD an "APPLE" cobbler tomorrow! I Just may take some apple cobbler to the Meet-Up also, I will be sure and give you the credit for it.:2thumb:


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Don't forget the Preppers Dehydrating Cookbook also, mostly written by Davarm! lol. Maybe we could get autographed copies......


Better watch it, it may be filled with my failures, I dont say much about them but the DD's can vouch for them.:factor10:


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> I think there should be a rule that Davarm has to post the recipes with his canning posts!
> 
> The recipe for your chicken and dumplings, please.


Thats not my recipe, the youngest daughter made it. If the girls know how to make a dish that we all like, I don worry about learning it. I try not to invade their space.

I will get the directions from her the next time I can corner her and post it.

You may not know yet, but my recipes are sometimes not the easiest to follow. I do the "pinch of this" and "add that until it looks right" kind of recipes. I will usually try to modernize them to where hey are followable though.


----------



## Davarm

Bobbb said:


> 28 jars of Asian Plum Sauce and 28 jars of Plum Bar-b-Que Sauce.


I dont want to sound like a hick, what do you do with Plum Sauce and Is Plum Bar-B-Q Sauce a regular Bar-B-Q Sauce for meats?


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I dont want to sound like a hick, what do you do with Plum Sauce and Is Plum Bar-B-Q Sauce a regular Bar-B-Q Sauce for meats?


Plum sauce is used in Asian cooking. My favorite dish it is used in is Mushu Vegetables. Man! I really need to go get take out!


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Just out of curiosity, can you pressure can homemade granola, and if yes, what is the shelflife?


----------



## DJgang

Startingout-Blair said:


> Just out of curiosity, can you pressure can homemade granola, and if yes, what is the shelflife?


Homemade granola as in oats, honey, nuts, dried fruit baked in crock pot or oven?

I would vacuum seal that in jars! Yum! Or Mylar bags.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I was told that to just seal it, it may only last a couple months. I thought that pressure canning it may extend the shelf life into years


----------



## DJgang

It would probably last two years vacuum sealing with foodsaver attachment.

Honestly, I've never heard of canning something that is dry. If that makes sense? Canning process cooks the food more, gets it extremely hot.

I think vacuum sealing would be better with homemade granola.

Now you are making me want to make some! Yum.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> It would probably last two years vacuum sealing with foodsaver attachment.
> 
> Honestly, I've never heard of canning something that is dry. If that makes sense? Canning process cooks the food more, gets it extremely hot.
> 
> I think vacuum sealing would be better with homemade granola.
> 
> Now you are making me want to make some! Yum.


You can oven can dried goods.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> You can oven can dried goods.


Ok, been reading a little since my last post. Came across, like canning cake.

Have you tried? Can you explain? I've never done it before and would love to learn! Thanks!


----------



## Freyadog

Davarm said:


> I have just started making pork n beans but here is how I have doing it.
> 
> I start of with 3 pounds of Navy Beans in a large pot, pour in 1 of the Large cans of tomato juice(forgot the exact volume but the big V8 sized cans), 1 1/2 cups sugar, 3 tablespoons molasses and a tablespoon of salt. I add enough water to allow for the beans to soak up all the liquid they will take.
> 
> I let that soak overnight and in the morning I turn on the heat to slight boil and slow cook them all day until they are soft and the "juice" is thick like a can of pork n beans. It takes a really long time at a very low boil to completely cook them, if you turn up the heat to cook them faster, they will easily scorch with the sugar and tomato juice that was used.
> 
> They are usually ready to can in the evening, I put them in quart or pint jars with a slice of salt pork(home made) and can the quarts for 2 hours at 5 psi and pints at 1 1/2 hours at 5 psi. That is kind of a long time for the canning but it finishes up the cooking process. Pressured for less time, they just dont seem to taste enough like pork n beans for my liking.
> 
> I am still new at making Pork n Beans but to this point I have been pleased with how it has worked out.


thanks for the great recipe. this is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Ok, been reading a little since my last post. Came across, like canning cake.
> 
> Have you tried? Can you explain? I've never done it before and would love to learn! Thanks!


I have never done it but from my reading you fill the jars with your dried goods. Leave jars uncovered in oven. Temps vary as your goal is to kill any little bugs or bacteria. Once you take jars out of oven quickly seal with lids and bands. As they cool they will seal 'ping'.

I have also read about dry canning with oxygen absorbers.


----------



## Davarm

I thought I was finished with canning for a while, but NO, my dad had to stop by this morning and tell me that a local grocery store had 15 pound bags of potatoes for less than $2.00 each.

My dehydrator is still out of commission so I am going to be canning them. Picked up 60 pounds of spuds and 4 more cases of jars, gonna be another long night. If I run out of jars, dont have a good feel for how many potatoes fit in jars because I dont usually can them, I still have old mayonnaise jars from my grandmother.


----------



## UncleJoe

I decided to follow Coot's lead and can some braut's today. Did it dry, just like he said. They look good in there. About a 3/4" of juice in the bottom of the jar. I think I'll do some more while they're on sale 2 fer 1.


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> I decided to follow Coot's lead and can some braut's today. Did it dry, just like he said. They look good in there. About a 3/4" of juice in the bottom of the jar. I think I'll do some more while they're on sale 2 fer 1.


Could you give me the directions, please? I have a bunch I'd like to can.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I thought I was finished with canning for a while, but NO, my dad had to stop by this morning and tell me that a local grocery store had 15 pound bags of potatoes for less than $2.00 each.
> 
> My dehydrator is still out of commission so I am going to be canning them. Picked up 60 pounds of spuds and 4 more cases of jars, gonna be another long night. If I run out of jars, dont have a good feel for how many potatoes fit in jars because I dont usually can them, I still have old mayonnaise jars from my grandmother.


I read somewhere that boiling potatoes were better to can than bakers.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I dont want to sound like a hick, what do you do with Plum Sauce and Is Plum Bar-B-Q Sauce a regular Bar-B-Q Sauce for meats?


Gotta tell ya, I just made and canned jars of plum sauce and it is awesome good!!!! Hot but really good. I'd never heard of such a thing before but found the recipe when looking for something to do with the plums I had been given. Grimm told me how good it was on asian veggies. I put it on chicken the other night and poured over rice ( mixed with chicken broth) One of the best dinners I've ever cooked! Today I made spicy peach sauce....I'm really stepping out of the box!!


----------



## DJgang

Finally got my meat finished, 8 pints of chicken, two quarts of taco meat and one quart of beef tips. Monday I did 12 pints of hamburger. Good week.


----------



## RUN1251

I just purchased 20 pounds of ground beef and want to can it to use in spaghetti sauce. I know that can be done. Can anyone give the directions for canning ground beef crumbles?? Thanks


----------



## UncleJoe

RUN1251 said:


> I just purchased 20 pounds of ground beef and want to can it to use in spaghetti sauce. I know that can be done. Can anyone give the directions for canning ground beef crumbles?? Thanks


I brown the meat and put it right in the sauce before I can it. Now if you're not using a pressure canner this method won't work for you.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> I read somewhere that boiling potatoes were better to can than bakers.


Although I have canned potatoes in the past, I am no pro on it but I would much rather peel the bakers than boilers. Unless these big pretty ones just dont can worth a darn, I am just going to can them all anyway.

That is unless someone can tell me pro's and cons on it. You wouldn't have any particulars would you, I'm never too proud to learn something new.


----------



## neldarez

RUN1251 said:


> I just purchased 20 pounds of ground beef and want to can it to use in spaghetti sauce. I know that can be done. Can anyone give the directions for canning ground beef crumbles?? Thanks


Can't remember who taught me how, someone on this forum, but they suggested dropping the ground beef into boiling water and then scooping it out....the boiling water not only cooked it but it took the grease off! Then put it into colander and rinse well...........pretty slick I think:congrat:


----------



## neldarez

Today I canned spicy peach bbq sauce and peach salsa. We have finished dinner and I'm going to go make some more peach jam, I'm becoming addicted to that stuff. Also canned 14 more jars of cream cheese last night. I opened a jar and it's awesome, tastes, looks and spreads like it just came out of the container. Life is good..........


----------



## RUN1251

Do I pack is fluid or dry pack it? How long do I pressure can it?


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Although I have canned potatoes in the past, I am no pro on it but I would much rather peel the bakers than boilers. Unless these big pretty ones just dont can worth a darn, I am just going to can them all anyway.
> 
> That is unless someone can tell me pro's and cons on it. You wouldn't have any particulars would you, I'm never too proud to learn something new.


What I was told was that since boilers are boiled they can better and retain their taste. Bakers are just mealy to me. Our local farmers market has some big boiling potatoes so peeling is not an issue. Plus when I can them I can a few varieties together- red potatoes, yukon gold and purple potatoes.


----------



## DJgang

RUN1251 said:


> Do I pack is fluid or dry pack it? How long do I pressure can it?


I make beef broth to put over my hamburger. Today, I made taco meat, it had a little water and seasonings, but I didn't add any broth.

I am in Alabama.

Pints, 10# for 1 hour 15 minutes

Quarts, 10# for 1 hour 30 minutes


----------



## goshengirl

Run, here's a blog with instructions: http://preparedness365.blogspot.com/2011/01/pressure-canning-ground-beef.html I know there are some videos out there, too - you might have more luck googling them than I seem to be having this evening.

I put the ground beef in a pot with just enough water to cover it. I then brown/boil it, breaking it up as it cooks (I find if I have too much water in it at first it's harder to break up the lumps). If I'm going for beef broth, I'll let it boil a bit, maybe add some more water (but not too much, or it will make the broth too thin). I then strain out the broth using a strainer and separate pot. Then I put that pot in the fridge and come back to it later.

The ground beef then goes into pint jars (although you could use quarts), along with hot water and bullion crystals. I find that the bullion makes a big difference not only in taste but also in appearance on the shelf (which is important with my picky kids). The jars get processed for 75 minutes for pints, 90 minutes for quarts and, in my case, the weight is 10 lbs. I'm just under 1000 feet above sea level - if you're over 1000 ft, then your weight is 15 lbs.

The next day I'll go back to the pot that was in the fridge with the beef broth, the fat has now solidified and I'll skim that off the top, then put in jars and can that. It is entirely possible to use the beef broth in the jars with the beef, but I like to give the broth time in the fridge so I can skim off the fat. And I like having jars of just beef broth.

Hope that helps!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

ETA: I forgot to say that I often, after pouring off the broth, will add more water into the pot with the beef and then pour that off (to get rid of excess fat). It depends on how fatty the beef is. I don't have a problem with a little fat, but I prefer to have as little as possible just for the sake getting a clean seal during the canning process. I try to use 96% lean beef if I can get it at a good price, but I'll run 92% lean beef through a second rinse. I don't use anything less lean than that. Oh, and it's important to make sure that the rinse water doesn't end up in the sink - we dump ours in a certain place in the back yard.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> What I was told was that since boilers are boiled they can better and retain their taste. Bakers are just mealy to me. Our local farmers market has some big boiling potatoes so peeling is not an issue. Plus when I can them I can a few varieties together- red potatoes, yukon gold and purple potatoes.


Well Grimm, I guess I see an experiment on the horizon! I'm getting things ready for the Meet-Up now but I guess I can hold off on the potatoes until after the weekend.

I will go get a bag of smaller russets and compare them to the "Bakers" and see how they are. I'm pretty fond of canned taters so I guess I will be able to see and taste any difference.

Will report back next week on what I come up with.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Today I canned spicy peach bbq sauce and peach salsa. We have finished dinner and I'm going to go make some more peach jam, I'm becoming addicted to that stuff. Also canned 14 more jars of cream cheese last night. I opened a jar and it's awesome, tastes, looks and spreads like it just came out of the container. Life is good..........


Geeze, what is this? Peach and Plum Bar-B-Q sauce, never heard of either, I feel so small!

I have peach and plum trees and I'm going to have to give both a try, that is if I can beg RECIPES out of you guys!

Please!!!


----------



## goshengirl

Just finished up turkey meatballs. Ground turkey is half the cost of ground beef around here (about 2.50 and 5.00 respectively), plus I got a bunch marked down on manager's special (due to expire the next day), so got it for 1.50/lb. 

For turkey meatballs, I like to have bread crumbs and a little parmesan cheese in them, but that doesn't can well. So when I make turkey meatballs to can, I make them plain and a little smaller, then when it comes time to eat them, roll them in a breadcrumb/cheese/herb blend and heat them up in the oven. (Could also use a dutch oven over the fire.)

If I could can my large containers of parmesan cheese I'd be one happy woman. I need to learn how to wax a block of ungrated cheese...


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> Just finished up turkey meatballs. Ground turkey is half the cost of ground beef around here (about 2.50 and 5.00 respectively), plus I got a bunch marked down on manager's special (due to expire the next day), so got it for 1.50/lb.
> 
> For turkey meatballs, I like to have bread crumbs and a little parmesan cheese in them, but that doesn't can well. So when I make turkey meatballs to can, I make them plain and a little smaller, then when it comes time to eat them, roll them in a breadcrumb/cheese/herb blend and heat them up in the oven. (Could also use a dutch oven over the fire.)
> 
> If I could can my large containers of parmesan cheese I'd be one happy woman. I need to learn how to wax a block of ungrated cheese...


Could you give directions for canning meatballs? I know this is something my DH would appreciate.


----------



## Hooch

Yukon gold potatoes...I just did 7 jars last night..one jar didn't seal tho...gonna can some more tho


----------



## Grimm

Hooch said:


> Yukon gold potatoes...I just did 7 jars last night..one jar didn't seal tho...gonna can some more tho


I canned some yukon golds 2 weeks ago.


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> Could you give directions for canning meatballs? I know this is something my DH would appreciate.


Sure. 

I don't use any herbs (like I would normally use in cooking) because I've had problems with seasonings tasting 'off' after canning. I know it's user error, so to speak, because a lot of seasonings taste better after canning. I haven't taken the time to figure out just which seasoning it is that goes bad, and shouldn't eliminate all of them just for one bad one. But for the sake of efficiency, until I do figure out which herb it is that goes bad, I just eliminate all of them. 

Anyways, I just take ground meat (beef or turkey), use a little scooper (like an ice cream scoop) to make them all the same size, and brown them up in a pan. I rinse them off in a strainer and put them in jars and add water. For beef meatballs, I add beef bullion. They're processed in a pressure canner for 75 minutes for pints or 90 minutes for quarts. The weight is 10 lbs under 1000 feet above sea level, or 15 lbs for over 1000 ft above sea level.

For beef meatballs I use the little bitty scoop, and the meatballs go well in spaghetti sauce (spaghetti sauce recipe = tomato sauce + tomato paste + italian herbs + little bitty meatballs). The meatbals also work with cheese ravioli with tomato sauce. And I think they'd also work with Hamburger Helper (in place of ground beef).

Generally when I make turkey meatballs I'd mix breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese, egg, and some herbs (garlic and oregano +) in with the ground turkey before making the balls and browning them - but the breadcrumbs do not can well at all. So I'm just canning them plain and later when I open the jar of meatballs to serve, will roll them in breadcrumbs/cheese/herbs before heating them up.

The only time I add something to the meatballs is to make something called porcupines. That's just ground beef mixed with tomato sauce, egg, salt, and rice, browned, then heated covered with tomato sauce. Typically they should be made with half cooked quick rice. But to put them in the canner, I use uncooked 'slow' rice (I don't know what to call it, other than not the quick rice, lol). And instead of adding water to the jar, I use a thin tomato sauce (tomato sauce + tomato juice). They don't always hold their shape after canning, but in general my porcupines don't always hold their shape.  So I figure it's no loss.

One thing I need to try is to dry can meatballs - not use any water or sauce. I know others have done that with burgers (GypsySue). One of these days I will experiment.  But right now I'm just driven to stock up.

Does that help?


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Sure.
> 
> I don't use any herbs (like I would normally use in cooking) because I've had problems with seasonings tasting 'off' after canning. I know it's user error, so to speak, because a lot of seasonings taste better after canning. I haven't taken the time to figure out just which seasoning it is that goes bad, and shouldn't eliminate all of them just for one bad one. But for the sake of efficiency, until I do figure out which herb it is that goes bad, I just eliminate all of them.
> 
> Anyways, I just take ground meat (beef or turkey), use a little scooper (like an ice cream scoop) to make them all the same size, and brown them up in a pan. I rinse them off in a strainer and put them in jars and add water. For beef meatballs, I add beef bullion. They're processed in a pressure canner for 75 minutes for pints or 90 minutes for quarts. The weight is 10 lbs under 1000 feet above sea level, or 15 lbs for over 1000 ft above sea level.
> 
> For beef meatballs I use the little bitty scoop, and the meatballs go well in spaghetti sauce (spaghetti sauce recipe = tomato sauce + tomato paste + italian herbs + little bitty meatballs). The meatbals also work with cheese ravioli with tomato sauce. And I think they'd also work with Hamburger Helper (in place of ground beef).
> 
> Generally when I make turkey meatballs I'd mix breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese, egg, and some herbs (garlic and oregano +) in with the ground turkey before making the balls and browning them - but the breadcrumbs do not can well at all. So I'm just canning them plain and later when I open the jar of meatballs to serve, will roll them in breadcrumbs/cheese/herbs before heating them up.
> 
> The only time I add something to the meatballs is to make something called porcupines. That's just ground beef mixed with tomato sauce, egg, salt, and rice, browned, then heated covered with tomato sauce. Typically they should be made with half cooked quick rice. But to put them in the canner, I use uncooked 'slow' rice (I don't know what to call it, other than not the quick rice, lol). And instead of adding water to the jar, I use a thin tomato sauce (tomato sauce + tomato juice). They don't always hold their shape after canning, but in general my porcupines don't always hold their shape.  So I figure it's no loss.
> 
> One thing I need to try is to dry can meatballs - not use any water or sauce. I know others have done that with burgers (GypsySue). One of these days I will experiment.  But right now I'm just driven to stock up.
> 
> Does that help?


Once again I must tell you that you are a very good teacher! You explain so clearly that even I get it  I love your tutorials and all the recipes you share, they are everyday kind of foods, the kind we eat!!


----------



## WatchUr6

I recently started reading this thread and became inspired to start canning. I want to thank all of you. Over the last couple days, I did 14 quarts of chicken (quarters at .69 a pound, which is a great price here) in broth (7 of shredded, 7 of chopped). I also did 7 additional quarts of chicken broth. I even did 7 quarts of hot dogs. Everything turned out great. 

So, today the local sprouts market had whole pork loin roast for $1.99 a pound and boneless skinless chicken breasts also for $1.99 a pound. I haven't seen those prices in a very long time. I picked up 20 pounds of each. 

Oh yeah. I know there is a thread for dehydrating. But, I picked up 20 pounds of golden delicious apples at .49 a pound. I can't remember the last time I saw that price. Between canning and dehydrating, tomorrow is going to be a very busy day. 

Again, I want to thank everyone on here.


----------



## neldarez

Plum Sauce for Canning
•	4 pounds plums (about 10 cups chopped)
•	2 cups brown sugar
•	1 cup white sugar
•	3/4 cup chopped onion (about 1 medium)
•	1 Tb. dry mustard
•	2 tsp. dried red pepper flakes (adjust to desired spiciness)
•	2 Tb. ground ginger
•	1 Tb. salt
•	2 cloves garlic, minced
•	1 c. cider vinegar
1.	Wash, pit and coarsely chop plums.
2.	Combine remaining ingredients in a large pot and bring to a boil; add plums and return to a boil.
3.	Reduce heat and simmer for about 30 minutes.
4.	Process with an immersion blender until desired consistency (optional), and cook until thick and syrupy.
5.	Prepare canner, lids, and 1/2-pint jars.
6.	Ladle hot sauce into hot jars, leaving 1/4-inch headspace. Attach lids and process for 20 minutes in a boiling water canner. Remove lid, turn off heat, and let sit for 5 minutes before removing to a towel-lined counter to cool.
7.	Remove rings and wipe clean for storage in a cool, dark place.
Makes about 8 1/2-pint jars
I use my immersible blender and get the lumps out with it. I love this stuff, taste it and see if it needs more heat. Might want to go light on the pepper flakes until you see where you want it.


----------



## neldarez

Zesty Peach Barbecue Sauce
Tags: peaches,red bell peppers,onions,red peppers,bell peppers,peppers,honey,medium,waterbath canning
Print Recipe


Makes about 8 (8 oz) half pints

Golden orange with red flecks, this barbecue sauce not only looks amazing, but tastes out of this world. Spoon some over your chicken or fish this summer!

6 cups finely chopped pitted peeled peaches (about 3 lb or 9 medium)
1 cup finely chopped seeded red bell pepper (about 1 large)
1 cup finely chopped onion (about 1 large)
3 Tbsp finely chopped garlic (about 14 cloves)
1-1/4 cups honey
3/4 cup cider vinegar
1 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tsp hot pepper flakes
2 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp salt
8 (8 oz) half pint glass preserving jars with lids and bands
Directions:
1.) PREPARE boiling water canner. Heat jars and lids in simmering water until ready for use. Do not boil. Set bands aside. 
2.) COMBINE all ingredients in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer, stirring frequently, until mixture thickens to the consistency of a thin commercial barbeque sauce, about 25 minutes. 
3.) LADLE hot sauce into hot jars leaving 1/2 inch headspace. Remove air bubbles. Wipe rim. Center hot lid on jar. Apply band and adjust until fit is fingertip tight. 
4.) PROCESS in a boiling water canner for 15 minutes, adjusting for altitude. Remove jars and cool. Check lids for seal after 24 hours. Lid should not flex up and down when center is pressed.

I made the last of my peaches into this tonight.....I use cayenne pepper and it is really really good!


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> Sure.
> 
> I don't use any herbs (like I would normally use in cooking) because I've had problems with seasonings tasting 'off' after canning. I know it's user error, so to speak, because a lot of seasonings taste better after canning. I haven't taken the time to figure out just which seasoning it is that goes bad, and shouldn't eliminate all of them just for one bad one. But for the sake of efficiency, until I do figure out which herb it is that goes bad, I just eliminate all of them.
> 
> Anyways, I just take ground meat (beef or turkey), use a little scooper (like an ice cream scoop) to make them all the same size, and brown them up in a pan. I rinse them off in a strainer and put them in jars and add water. For beef meatballs, I add beef bullion. They're processed in a pressure canner for 75 minutes for pints or 90 minutes for quarts. The weight is 10 lbs under 1000 feet above sea level, or 15 lbs for over 1000 ft above sea level.
> 
> For beef meatballs I use the little bitty scoop, and the meatballs go well in spaghetti sauce (spaghetti sauce recipe = tomato sauce + tomato paste + italian herbs + little bitty meatballs). The meatbals also work with cheese ravioli with tomato sauce. And I think they'd also work with Hamburger Helper (in place of ground beef).
> 
> Generally when I make turkey meatballs I'd mix breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese, egg, and some herbs (garlic and oregano +) in with the ground turkey before making the balls and browning them - but the breadcrumbs do not can well at all. So I'm just canning them plain and later when I open the jar of meatballs to serve, will roll them in breadcrumbs/cheese/herbs before heating them up.
> 
> The only time I add something to the meatballs is to make something called porcupines. That's just ground beef mixed with tomato sauce, egg, salt, and rice, browned, then heated covered with tomato sauce. Typically they should be made with half cooked quick rice. But to put them in the canner, I use uncooked 'slow' rice (I don't know what to call it, other than not the quick rice, lol). And instead of adding water to the jar, I use a thin tomato sauce (tomato sauce + tomato juice). They don't always hold their shape after canning, but in general my porcupines don't always hold their shape.  So I figure it's no loss.
> 
> One thing I need to try is to dry can meatballs - not use any water or sauce. I know others have done that with burgers (GypsySue). One of these days I will experiment.  But right now I'm just driven to stock up.
> 
> Does that help?


I'm going to surprise the DH with these next time beef is on sale.


----------



## Grimm

WatchUr6 said:


> I recently started reading this thread and became inspired to start canning. I want to thank all of you. Over the last couple days, I did 14 quarts of chicken (quarters at .69 a pound, which is a great price here) in broth (7 of shredded, 7 of chopped). I also did 7 additional quarts of chicken broth. I even did 7 quarts of hot dogs. Everything turned out great.
> 
> So, today the local sprouts market had whole pork loin roast for $1.99 a pound and boneless skinless chicken breasts also for $1.99 a pound. I haven't seen those prices in a very long time. I picked up 20 pounds of each.
> 
> Oh yeah. I know there is a thread for dehydrating. But, I picked up 20 pounds of golden delicious apples at .49 a pound. I can't remember the last time I saw that price. Between canning and dehydrating, tomorrow is going to be a very busy day.
> 
> Again, I want to thank everyone on here.


Are you using a pressure canner?


----------



## WatchUr6

Grimm said:


> Are you using a pressure canner?


Yes I am. I bought a 23 quart presto for now. I will get an All American when I can afford it. Around here, used ones are going for almost the same price as new ones.


----------



## Bobbb

Davarm said:


> Geeze, what is this? Peach and Plum Bar-B-Q sauce, never heard of either, I feel so small!
> 
> I have peach and plum trees and I'm going to have to give both a try, that is if I can beg RECIPES out of you guys!
> 
> Please!!!


Sorry that I'm late to the game on this thread. My recipe for Asian Plum Sauce is nearly identical to the one that Neldarez posted. Yummy.

Here is the one that I use for Plum BBQ Sauce.

4 lbs plums
4 cups of red wine
2 cups of chopped onions
4 minced garlic cloves
1 medium lemon
2 cups tomato sauce
1 cup molasses
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper

Combine plums, wine, onions and garlic. Throw the cut lemon into the pot. Cook until syrupy. Remove lemon. Puree the plum mixture. Add remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil and then simmer until thickened, about an hour.

Pour into jars, leave 1/4" head space, water bath for 20 minutes.

I use the Asian sauce in stir frys and tio baste chicken but the sweetness, for me, doesn't go as well with beef, so I tend to prefer the Plum BBQ sauce here. The wine taste, of course, is lost by heat, but the fragrance is left and combined with the plums and tomatoes gives a BBQ that has a tad different flavor than other BBQ sauces I usually use.

I should add that I deviate from these recipes by simmering for longer than suggested in order to reduce the volume of liquid and thereby intensify the flavor. Marinating meats have a set absorption capacity, so slathering on a watery liquid has its limits, but there is no limit to an intensely flavored liquid. I get a tad fewer jars out of the same ingredients but the sauce now packs the punch of kryptonite.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> ..........





Bobbb said:


> ..........


OK you two, I'm going to put these recipes in my Grandmothers handwritten cook book and try them out. If I can find good peaches and plums at a grocery store it will be soon, otherwise it will wait until the spring(geeze, hope not).

Thanks

I'm canning Pinto Beans and Brisket and Butter Beans and Ham tonight. Hope to be finished up in about an hour, got a long day tomorrow.


----------



## Grimm

WatchUr6 said:


> Yes I am. I bought a 23 quart presto for now. I will get an All American when I can afford it. Around here, used ones are going for almost the same price as new ones.


Just making sure. 

I am using my mother's 23 qt Presto. It is older than I am. I just need to get a new seal and pressure regulator and I'm set til my daughter gets married.


----------



## Grimm

Will be canning chicken tonight. Picked up 3 whole chickens for $0.75/lb. Will be making stock to can too.


----------



## Grimm

4 pints of chicken in the canner and a pot of stock simmering on the stove. I only did one chicken tonight. Once the stock is done (in a few days) I'll start again with the second bird. If I get a chance I'll pick up a few more birds once the store restocks...

Someone recommended breaking the chicken bones in this thread for the stock. I took their advice. I am making a basic stock this time but found a recipe by my favorite celeb chef, Alton Brown. I'll try his recipe next time I can chicken.


----------



## DJgang

I'm thinking that I may try chicken broth the way y'all are doing it this winter. When I have my wood stove going and can leave pot on it for days.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> I'm thinking that I may try chicken broth the way y'all are doing it this winter. When I have my wood stove going and can leave pot on it for days.


This is my first time canning chicken and making a GOOD stock. It doesn't get really cold here in So. California. BUT You can never have too much homemade cooking basics. My DH is salivating from the smell of the stock. It has been on the stove for less than 24 hrs.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> This is my first time canning chicken and making a GOOD stock. It doesn't get really cold here in So. California. BUT You can never have too much homemade cooking basics. My DH is salivating from the smell of the stock. It has been on the stove for less than 24 hrs.


I started using a lot more stock recently and I've been pleasantly surprised at how much better things taste. My mom rarely cooked with stock, so I didn't learn much there. The other day, I had some beef trimmings but I used too much water and/or didn't let it cook for a few days like everyone suggests.

I'm looking forward to canning stock very soon!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## partdeux

Last batch of bloody mary mix on the stove. Thinking it will probably cook overnight. Added a new ingredient, broccoli.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> I started using a lot more stock recently and I've been pleasantly surprised at how much better things taste. My mom rarely cooked with stock, so I didn't learn much there. The other day, I had some beef trimmings but I used too much water and/or didn't let it cook for a few days like everyone suggests.
> 
> I'm looking forward to canning stock very soon!!!! :2thumb:


Once my stock is done on the stove (48 more hours) I'll be canning stock too! I am so proud of myself for making this step to keeping my family fed and prepared.


----------



## prepmama518

I shred it in the food processor, spice it up with nutmeg and cinnamon maybe a little allspice, then dehydrate it.

Lee



DJgang said:


> Seems like you could just can the sweet taters, are you talking eggs and all? Or just taters and nutmeg, etc? I don't see why you couldn't do the taters and spices. But I wouldn't add milk and eggs to the ones to be canned.
> 
> Definitely no expert on this, just my thoughts.


----------



## goshengirl

Tomato sauce. 

I told DH yesterday he had to go out and pick the tomatoes, as I'm getting tired of looking at them. That said, I am grateful for the harvest. Definitely ready to move on to processing something else, but as the year progresses we will be thankful every time we open a jar of tomato sauce.


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> Tomato sauce.
> 
> I told DH yesterday he had to go out and pick the tomatoes, as I'm getting tired of looking at them. That said, I am grateful for the harvest. Definitely ready to move on to processing something else, but as the year progresses we will be thankful every time we open a jar of tomato sauce.


I end up buying tomatoes, when I start looking at how many we go through, I'm thinking that I'm gonna have to up the tomato crop next year. We have so many peppers! Going to tell hubby, not many peppers next year! Gosh I'm sick of em! My mom handles the tomatoes, I sometimes help... Not my favorite either, but we need more so I'm going to have to help more next year, no doubt.

I got 18 pints of diced potatoes about to go in the canner, husband loves stewed potatoes and potato soup.


----------



## LilRedHen

Just finished 6 pints of tomato sauce & have 2 quarts tomato juice on the stove now. Forecast calling for frost tonight. I finally turned on heat last night, as the Rooster's arthritis was killing him and I wasn't too comfortable either. Now if I can figure out what to do with 2 five gallon buckets of bell and sweet banana peppers
Okra is finished (really I'm finished, I can't stand to see any more) and a neighbor brought me a five gallon bucket of whipper will peas yesterday. They shelled out to 3 pints. Saved a pint back for seed, now I'm contemplating cooking and canning them. Looks like I will be busy for a while longer.


----------



## LilRedHen

Edited for duplicate post. That's what I get when I'm trying to can and read this forum. Tomatoes are done, now on to the peppers.


----------



## Grimm

6 quarts of simple chicken stock in the canner. Would have liked to simmer it for another 24 hours. 

We are having an issue with ants in our fridge in the garage- where I was keeping the rest of the whole chickens for canning. We had to unplug it so it can be cleaned and the casing blasted with the air compressor. Since we do not have room in the kitchen fridge I had to toss the chickens in the pot to cook.


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> I end up buying tomatoes, when I start looking at how many we go through, I'm thinking that I'm gonna have to up the tomato crop next year. We have so many peppers! Going to tell hubby, not many peppers next year! Gosh I'm sick of em! My mom handles the tomatoes, I sometimes help... Not my favorite either, but we need more so I'm going to have to help more next year, no doubt.
> 
> I got 18 pints of diced potatoes about to go in the canner, husband loves stewed potatoes and potato soup.


stewed potatoes? Never heard of that........I LOVE potato soup, I make lousy potato soup but know a restaurant that makes it good...lol......want to share you recipe??


----------



## neldarez

just made my 2nd batch of surprise raspberry jam.........it is sooo good. This is the recipe,
5 C. chopped peeled tomatoes
4 C. sugar
1 Tbs. lemon juice
2 pkg. raspberry jello ( 3 oz)

In large saucepan combine the tomatoes, sugar and lemon juice. Cook and stir over high heat until mixture comes to a boil, reduce heat and simmer uncovered about 25 minutes. Remove from heat and skim off foam if there is any and stir in gelatin until completely dissolved. Pour into jars and seal. I get about 7 1/2 pints. If there are lumps I whip them out with my immersible mixer. 
I ran out of raspberry jello so I just used strawberry on this last batch. This is really good.....


----------



## Davarm

I'm gonna have to try that one, if it comes out half as good as the zucchini cobbler, I'll be a real happy camper!

Anyone coming to my house for a meal may wind up being real confused with the menu, I love it.



neldarez said:


> just made my 2nd batch of surprise raspberry jam.........it is sooo good. This is the recipe,
> 5 C. chopped peeled tomatoes
> 4 C. sugar
> 1 Tbs. lemon juice
> 2 pkg. raspberry jello ( 3 oz)
> 
> In large saucepan combine the tomatoes, sugar and lemon juice. Cook and stir over high heat until mixture comes to a boil, reduce heat and simmer uncovered about 25 minutes. Remove from heat and skim off foam if there is any and stir in gelatin until completely dissolved. Pour into jars and seal. I get about 7 1/2 pints. If there are lumps I whip them out with my immersible mixer.
> I ran out of raspberry jello so I just used strawberry on this last batch. This is really good.....


----------



## Davarm

I brought home about a case and a half of empty jars from the Meet-Up this weekend so I started filling them up again.

I did a canner full of Navy Beans with celery and carrots tonight. I was going to try to come up with another load of something but decided to call it an early night and worry about it tomorrow.

I'm getting to the point again that I have enough new jars of food that I'm going to start thinking of a new piece of furniture. I already have all the coffee tables and end tables I need so I am going to have to be more creative this time around.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I brought home about a case and a half of empty jars from the Meet-Up this weekend so I started filling them up again.
> 
> I did a canner full of Navy Beans with celery and carrots tonight. I was going to try to come up with another load of something but decided to call it an early night and worry about it tomorrow.
> 
> I'm getting to the point again that I have enough new jars of food that I'm going to start thinking of a new piece of furniture. I already have all the coffee tables and end tables I need so I am going to have to be more creative this time around.


so you cooked the beans with the celery and carrots in it and then canned it, right? I've never canned beans except for green beans, I'm going to have to cook up some of the beans that I grew this year, that will be interesting! Have your daughter paint pretty pics on the jars and sit them around as art work! Make shadow boxes and have her put the painted jars on display.......hey, just trying to give you ideas!!


----------



## DJgang

neldarez said:


> stewed potatoes? Never heard of that........I LOVE potato soup, I make lousy potato soup but know a restaurant that makes it good...lol......want to share you recipe??


My husband just eats diced potatoes left in a little water or juice from cooking, lots of butter and pepper or anything else he wants to add to it that day with some cornbread. So, no recipe really. I figure canned diced potatoes would be perfect, can use them for mashed potatoes as well.


----------



## LilRedHen

neldarez said:


> so you cooked the beans with the celery and carrots in it and then canned it, right?


Last winter when I canned navy beans, I also put in chopped onion with the carrots and celery. Yummy! I also found a recipe online for canning your own baked beans. It turned out too sweet for me, but dd and her fiance love it. He keeps hinting around for more.


----------



## LilRedHen

Davarm said:


> I'm getting to the point again that I have enough new jars of food that I'm going to start thinking of a new piece of furniture. I already have all the coffee tables and end tables I need so I am going to have to be more creative this time around.


Dave,

Maybe this just what you need 

http://storagebeds.com/products-page/storage-beds/queen-storage-bed

or something like this:

http://iheartorganizing.blogspot.com/2012/05/reader-space-secret-storage.html


----------



## Grimm

6 pints of black beans in the canner. I have the rest of the beans waiting their turn to be cooked then into the canner.


----------



## DJgang

Nothing. Kind of feeling lost. 

I'm planning some meals for husband gonna get started on those in a couple of days.


----------



## Grimm

Another 4 pints of black beans just went in the canner. 

It is a busy day today. The Roo is down for her nap and I've already canned black beans and picked the ripe strawberries. The chickens are still frozen so I'll have a little break before my next canning day... 

Now I am having my coffee and waiting for the mailman to bring the sale fliers.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Nothing. Kind of feeling lost.
> 
> I'm planning some meals for husband gonna get started on those in a couple of days.


I can relate. When I'm not canning I feel lazy. Since I have some time off before the chickens are 100% thawed I guess I could take the Roo and walk to the store for non food preps.


----------



## Davarm

LilRedHen said:


> Dave,
> 
> Maybe this just what you need
> 
> http://storagebeds.com/products-page/storage-beds/queen-storage-bed
> 
> or something like this:
> 
> http://iheartorganizing.blogspot.com/2012/05/reader-space-secret-storage.html


Yea, I beat ya to the punch on under bed storage I pitched the bed frame a while back and thats where I have my buckets of corn and some other dehydrated foods stored(30 - 5 gallon buckets fit nicely under a queen sized bed).

The bed sits about 6 to 8 inches higher now and the first morning I rolled out of bed, I fell flat on my face. Forgot about the altitude change! Did'nt need a cup of coffee that morning to wake me up.

The DD's bought a new fridge a while back and it JUST fits in the old space, no room for a shelf. You did get me to looking at the space in the utility room though. I may have just enough room between the dryer and linen closet to put one of those shelves in.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Yea, I beat ya to the punch on under bed storage I pitched the bed frame a while back and thats where I have my buckets of corn and some other dehydrated foods stored(30 - 5 gallon buckets fit nicely under a queen sized bed).
> 
> The bed sits about 6 to 8 inches higher now and the first morning I rolled out of bed, I fell flat on my face. Forgot about the altitude change! Did'nt need a cup of coffee that morning to wake me up.
> 
> The DD's bought a new fridge a while back and it JUST fits in the old space, no room for a shelf. You did get me to looking at the space in the utility room though. I may have just enough room between the dryer and linen closet to put one of those shelves in.


Oooooooo! I'm going to have the DH make me a similar shelving unit for between our washer and dryer for the laundry storage. Since I saw the pictures I am walking around the apartment looking for places I could have these types of units...


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> Oooooooo! I'm going to have the DH make me a similar shelving unit for between our washer and dryer for the laundry storage. Since I saw the pictures I am walking around the apartment looking for places I could have these types of units...


Shelves are good, in my house if you are barefoot and stub your toe, you may break a jar. Most of the end and coffee tables are full canning jars with tablecloths over them.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Shelves are good, in my house if you are barefoot and stub your toe, you may break a jar. Most of the end and coffee tables are full canning jars with tablecloths over them.


The Roo is in her throwing phase so everything has to be kept out of her reach. Baby gates are my current best friend. I can be in the kitchen canning while she is playing in the living room and not worry about her coming in and breaking jars.

Once the garage is cleaned and organized (the DH's tools are everywhere!) I can move the non food preps there and have my cabinets back. Not long after we moved here I scored us some metal stud shelves for free! The neighbors moved and left them behind and I grabbed them when the unit was being cleaned out. The 12 foot high unit helps keep our holiday decor and boxes of Roo's outgrown clothes off the floor and out of the way.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Made about 14qts of chicken noodle soup. I don't have my pressure canner yet, so I will freeze it.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> I can relate. When I'm not canning I feel lazy. Since I have some time off before the chickens are 100% thawed I guess I could take the Roo and walk to the store for non food preps.


Well....mom just called, the greens are ready!


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Well....mom just called, the greens are ready!


LOL! My parents don't have a garden. But I can count on them for bulk dried goods like oats and beans. Every time we spend time with them they give us pounds of pasta, rice or beans.

Just ordered a few canes of golden everbearing raspberries. Can't wait for them to arrive and start producing!


----------



## neldarez

LilRedHen said:


> Dave,
> 
> Maybe this just what you need
> 
> http://storagebeds.com/products-page/storage-beds/queen-storage-bed
> 
> or something like this:
> 
> http://iheartorganizing.blogspot.com/2012/05/reader-space-secret-storage.html


I love the storage cabinet, how cool is that!!


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> 6 pints of black beans in the canner. I have the rest of the beans waiting their turn to be cooked then into the canner.


they have to be pressure canned, right?


----------



## neldarez

Startingout-Blair said:


> Made about 14qts of chicken noodle soup. I don't have my pressure canner yet, so I will freeze it.


good for you...... I've never made very good chicken noodle, I just seem to have a block when it comes to soups, I'm going to overcome that though, I love soup!


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> they have to be pressure canned, right?


Yes. Here is how I can beans...

1. Sort then rinse beans.
2. Soak for 12-18 hours. Rinse again before cooking
3. Cook for 30 minutes on medium temp. Cover beans with fresh water. Add salt if desired.
4. Fill and seal jars. Use cooking water in jars.
5. Process for 75 minutes(pints) or 90 minutes(quarts) at 11 lbs.


----------



## neldarez

Canned 16 pints of bread and butter jalapenos today. 8 qts and 2 pints of applesauce......8= 1/2 pints of raspberry tomato jam and dried zucchini. If I keep this up I'm going to have to start taking vitamins!


----------



## WWhermit

A naive question for you all. Why not just store dry beans? I think they'd store much longer that way, if I'm not mistaken. 
I do realize that I'd have to soak them, and cook them later. Is that the reason?

Thanks for helping the naive!

WWhermit


----------



## Grimm

WWhermit said:


> A naive question for you all. Why not just store dry beans? I think they'd store much longer that way, if I'm not mistaken.
> I do realize that I'd have to soak them, and cook them later. Is that the reason?
> 
> Thanks for helping the naive!
> 
> WWhermit


We all have to start somewhere and questions are a good place.

I use a lot of dried beans as it is so having some already sorted, rinsed and cooked makes things a bit easier for me in the long run. My thoughts are to have 20% of my beans canned for ease of use. With any canned food you have to rotate faster then you would with freeze dried goods or dried foods like beans and rice.

Also a tin of beans is $1.29 here but a pound of dried beans is $0.79. 3.5 lbs of dried beans gave me 10 pints of cooked beans. The standard tin is 12oz compared to a 16oz pint. Cheaper for me to can them than buy the tins.

Since my DH and I have a very tight budget right now with work being hard to find for both of us canning produce when it is on sale allows us to have a bit of food storage and healthier options for feeding Roo. Plus tin canned carrots don't taste right in homemade stew.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> 8 qts and 2 pints of applesauce...... and dried zucchini.


Ms Nelda, The DD's liked your zucchini apples so much they wanted me to try grinding the dehydrated squash and making applesauce out of it.

Have you ever heard of anyone trying anything like that?

They also want me to try making an apple crisp, haven't gotten around to it yet but it is on the list.



neldarez said:


> If I keep this up I'm going to have to start taking vitamins!


Just eat some of that good food you are putting up!


----------



## Davarm

WWhermit said:


> A naive question for you all. Why not just store dry beans? I think they'd store much longer that way, if I'm not mistaken.
> I do realize that I'd have to soak them, and cook them later. Is that the reason?
> 
> Thanks for helping the naive!
> 
> WWhermit


If the power, gas, propane, butane..... or even water, is out and cooking is difficult or not possible, having a jar of cooked beans(or other food) is convenient. Also, like Grimm said, it's cheaper than buying store bought cans.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

neldarez said:


> good for you...... I've never made very good chicken noodle, I just seem to have a block when it comes to soups, I'm going to overcome that though, I love soup!


I have to admit, it did come out really good!!!! When making soups and such, I don't use a recipe. I go by sight, smell, and taste. Always works for me!


----------



## Grimm

7 pints of chicken in the canner. I am cooking the stock now. Hopefully I can cook it the full 72 hours or more.

After the chicken I'll have a bit of a break before I can the stock.


----------



## DJgang

I just put a picture of my canned beef hot dogs in the hot dog thread.

That was easy to do...I took the picture with my cell, emailed it to my photobucket account and posted it here.

Oh no....now I'm going start taking pictures of everything!

Anyone willing to take pictures of their pantry or storage area and post it? I've seen other sites doing that and they call it Pantry P*rn! ha ha


----------



## Davarm

DJgang said:


> I just put a picture of my canned beef hot dogs in the hot dog thread.
> 
> That was easy to do...I took the picture with my cell, emailed it to my photobucket account and posted it here.
> 
> Oh no....now I'm going start taking pictures of everything!
> 
> Anyone willing to take pictures of their pantry or storage area and post it? I've seen other sites doing that and they call it Pantry P*rn! ha ha


Guess I could take pictures of all my new furniture and post them.

Maybe you could start a new thread in the Food section and labele it "Pantry P0rn", bet it would get a lot of hits!:laugh:


----------



## DJgang

Davarm said:


> Guess I could take pictures of all my new furniture and post them.
> 
> Maybe you could start a new thread in the Food section and labele it "Pantry P0rn", bet it would get a lot of hits!:laugh:


Well, I was going to start one and call it that but I figured some folks might hit a snag when their blocker saw that word... But I would love to see me some pantry p*rn!!!


----------



## Davarm

DJgang said:


> Well, I was going to start one and call it that but I figured some folks might hit a snag when their blocker saw that word... But I would love to see me some pantry p*rn!!!


Tonight, every ones in bed and all the lights are off, tomorrow I will take some pictures of my furniture and post them, IF, you will do the same!

What do you say?


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Tonight, every ones in bed and all the lights are off, tomorrow I will take some pictures of my furniture and post them, IF, you will do the same!
> 
> What do you say?


:sssh: Don't tell my DH but can we make this a three way?


----------



## UncleJoe

Got another 17 pints of wax beans on. They'll be done at 10:30 then it's off to bed.


----------



## Freyadog

Just pulled 7 more qts. of bacon from the canner that was canned last night. Not taking any chances on having pig withdrawal.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Just pulled 7 more qts. of bacon from the canner that was canned last night. Not taking any chances on having pig withdrawal.


I'm picking up bacon today to can once the stock is done simmering.


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> I'm picking up bacon today to can once the stock is done simmering.


absolutely. gotta have my pig also. gonna see about getting more next week.


----------



## Freyadog

UncleJoe said:


> Got another 17 pints of wax beans on. They'll be done at 10:30 then it's off to bed.


UncleJoe, have seen wax beans but have never tried them due to the name. What do they taste like? wax?


----------



## partdeux

Freyadog said:


> UncleJoe, have seen wax beans but have never tried them due to the name. What do they taste like? wax?


Like beans


----------



## Davarm

Its experiment time tonight!

We liked Ms Nelda's zucchini cobbler so much, I am trying my luck at making applesauce.

I ground about pound of dried zucchini, I have a bucket of it that I let get over ripe then seeded and peeled before dehydrating. I then measured 8:1 boiling water to squash with 4 cups of sugar with some cinnamon, clove and nutmeg and am letting it sit for about an hour now. 

I'm going to check the consistency in a few minutes and if it seems stiff, will add more water then put it in pint jars and pressure it for about an hour and a quarter at 5 pounds. I suspect the sauce will get quite a bit thicker during the canning so I am going to make it a little thinner than I think it should be just in case it does soak up more h2o while cooking.

Most of the time, down here, apples are quite expensive so if this works out, we will have an alternative to store bought apples and applesauce.

Right now, I have 2 quarts of Butter Bean "Juice/Broth" left over from canning butter beans and ham last week, it should be done about the time the "apple sauce" is ready to go in.


----------



## neldarez

You are "flippin" incredible..:ignore:..........wow, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> You are "flippin" incredible..:ignore:..........wow, let us know how it turns out!


Ms Nelda, I'm learnen bout zucchini, I ground up 11 ounces of the squash and I wound up having to add so much liquid during the cooking, it made 7 QUARTS! At the last minute I decided to put a pint jar of apple juice concentrate in it, that is likely what made it so sweet. I decided not to fool around with the pint jars, I don't want to stay up for more than 1 load in the canner.

Had a small bowl left over so we sat down and sampled it, and it wasn't applesauce. Wound up putting in too much sugar and it came out more like Apple Butter, and it was good. The oldest DD gave me her usual response for an experiment that went well, "Dad, thats just not right"! She sometimes has issues with one food that tastes totally like something else but she loved it.

The canner has about 15 minutes left, we may open one of the jars in the morning and have it on biscuits, I think the grandson is going to love it too.

Next year I'm gonna have to plant more zucchini!


----------



## Grimm

7 quarts of chicken stock just went into the canner.


----------



## jpadams

I am canning up some of my mom's relish... Its called Calico Relish... Yummo, it can go on hot dogs, brats, sausage, you name it.. tastes so good... I miss my mom, she would be proud of these


----------



## DJgang

Whole chickens on sale .... .69 a pound. Is that a good price? 

We don't eat dark meat  but I thought about getting some, roasting and letting dogs have some of the dark, then start some chicken stock to can.

Store had roll sausage on sale .99 each, I may get some to scramble and can.

What y'all think about that chicken price?


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Whole chickens on sale .... .69 a pound. Is that a good price?
> 
> We don't eat dark meat  but I thought about getting some, roasting and letting dogs have some of the dark, then start some chicken stock to can.
> 
> Store had roll sausage on sale .99 each, I may get some to scramble and can.
> 
> What y'all think about that chicken price?


That is a good price. Last week the were .79 a lb here. The normal price is $1.89/lb.

As far as the dark meat goes, can it. I don't like dark meat but I canned all the meat. You can't tell if it is dark or light when you are eating it in a casserole.


----------



## PamsPride

Yesterday we did up:
14 quarts carrots
23 quarts corn
41 jelly jars Hot Pepper Mustard
21 jelly jars of Hot Pepper Relish


----------



## neldarez

jpadams said:


> I am canning up some of my mom's relish... Its called Calico Relish... Yummo, it can go on hot dogs, brats, sausage, you name it.. tastes so good... I miss my mom, she would be proud of these


I know she would be very proud of you, I miss my mom too and often think of things I'm doing that she would smile about.


----------



## PamsPride

Davarm said:


> Ms Nelda, I'm learnen bout zucchini, I ground up 11 ounces of the squash and I wound up having to add so much liquid during the cooking, it made 7 QUARTS! At the last minute I decided to put a pint jar of apple juice concentrate in it, that is likely what made it so sweet. I decided not to fool around with the pint jars, I don't want to stay up for more than 1 load in the canner.
> 
> Had a small bowl left over so we sat down and sampled it, and it wasn't applesauce. Wound up putting in too much sugar and it came out more like Apple Butter, and it was good. The oldest DD gave me her usual response for an experiment that went well, "Dad, thats just not right"! She sometimes has issues with one food that tastes totally like something else but she loved it.
> 
> The canner has about 15 minutes left, we may open one of the jars in the morning and have it on biscuits, I think the grandson is going to love it too.
> 
> Next year I'm gonna have to plant more zucchini!


I found a recipe that calls for Lemonade to be mixed in rather than apple juice:
http://www.food.com/recipe/Zucchini-Sauce-346018

Perhaps that would have given it more of a tart flavor verse all sweet??


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> Whole chickens on sale .... .69 a pound. Is that a good price?
> 
> We don't eat dark meat  but I thought about getting some, roasting and letting dogs have some of the dark, then start some chicken stock to can.
> 
> Store had roll sausage on sale .99 each, I may get some to scramble and can.
> 
> What y'all think about that chicken price?


what an awesome price.....I just paid ( yesterday on sale) 1.29 for thighs, legs and leg quarters. 1.98 for whole chicken. We love the dark meat so I bought a bunch and will start canning on monday. .69 a pound, wow...I would buy and buy and buy.......etc.....


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Ms Nelda, I'm learnen bout zucchini, I ground up 11 ounces of the squash and I wound up having to add so much liquid during the cooking, it made 7 QUARTS! At the last minute I decided to put a pint jar of apple juice concentrate in it, that is likely what made it so sweet. I decided not to fool around with the pint jars, I don't want to stay up for more than 1 load in the canner.
> 
> Had a small bowl left over so we sat down and sampled it, and it wasn't applesauce. Wound up putting in too much sugar and it came out more like Apple Butter, and it was good. The oldest DD gave me her usual response for an experiment that went well, "Dad, thats just not right"! She sometimes has issues with one food that tastes totally like something else but she loved it.
> 
> The canner has about 15 minutes left, we may open one of the jars in the morning and have it on biscuits, I think the grandson is going to love it too.
> 
> Next year I'm gonna have to plant more zucchini!


I love apple butter!! Mine never sets up firm enough but we eat it anyway...I wish I had your imagination on what to do. I'm stuck in a rut. Now I have to look at zucchini with brand new eyes, then again, apples are grown here and very good price during the season. ( Now) I just bought 4 apple boxes heaping full of golden delicious for $10. box. I'm sure that is a good price.......of course, out of season is a different story. If we ever get there or you get up here let it be during apple season and we can send/bring apples!! 
I'm proud of you for all of your creativity.....awesome:cheers: ( pepsi of course_


----------



## neldarez

I have my first canner of "hot smoked sausage" by John Morrell. Only tasted them for the 1st time last week and just loved them, they are as hot as I can handle so they were perfect. They are like a long weiner with bits of pepper in them. 16 in the pkg. for $4.49. I went to buy some more to can and they are on sale for $3.49...how cool is that! I bought 10 pkgs. I put 8 per wide mouth qt. jar. This is exciting, thanks to you OldCootHillbilly!!


----------



## Davarm

My imagination, Ms Nelda, all you need is a good appatite!

I do see my zucchini patch a bit bigger next year, we love it and now we love it several different ways! Thank You! If I ever do make it up your way it will be during apple season. We love apples but cant afford to store as many as we would like to so we would likely bring our trailer and get all we could take back.:beercheerDr. Pepper of course!)



neldarez said:


> I love apple butter!! Mine never sets up firm enough but we eat it anyway...I wish I had your imagination on what to do. I'm stuck in a rut. Now I have to look at zucchini with brand new eyes, then again, apples are grown here and very good price during the season. ( Now) I just bought 4 apple boxes heaping full of golden delicious for $10. box. I'm sure that is a good price.......of course, out of season is a different story. If we ever get there or you get up here let it be during apple season and we can send/bring apples!!
> I'm proud of you for all of your creativity.....awesome:cheers: ( pepsi of course_





PamsPride said:


> I found a recipe that calls for Lemonade to be mixed in rather than apple juice:
> 
> Perhaps that would have given it more of a tart flavor verse all sweet??


I had intended to add some lemon juice but found that I only had about a tablespoon left in the bottle. The extra bottles were in the back of the closet blocked by more buckets than I felt like moving to get to it, thats what prompted me to add the jar of apple juice.

We opened a jar of the "apple butter" this morning, and it was pretty good. I dont think I am going to can up a bunch more jars though, we can make it on demand when we want it. A little zucchini will go a long way!


----------



## UncleJoe

I have 17 pints of applesauce on the stove right now.


----------



## tortminder

10 pints of vanilla bean strawberry jam.


----------



## timmie

found boston butts on sale for 98 cents a pound .cooked 2 and going to can some today for bbq pork sandwiches


----------



## partdeux

timmie said:


> found boston butts on sale for 98 cents a pound .cooked 2 and going to can some today for bbq pork sandwiches


GREAT find.

Cooked or smoked? Once you smoke a butt, you'll never cook it any other way


----------



## Freyadog

didn't actually CAN anything to day. However I did make a gallon of granola and foodsaver sealed it in 1/2 gallon jars.


----------



## Grimm

Taking a canning break after the chicken stock yesterday.

I d have a question for some of you more experienced canners...

The last few batches in the canner have been playing 'musical lids' when I take them out. The lids pop back and forth for a few minutes before sealing. Is this common? Plus one of the jars of stock was spitting yesterday before I removed it from the canner. I left it in til it stopped then put it in the fridge once it cooled. It sealed but lost 1/3 of the stock to the spitting.


----------



## Dakine

I tried jelly, but its more like syrup... oh well  

I also made meatloaf, and I have one jar that I didnt can that I'm going to bake today to see how it tastes. I've never canned until last night, and if memory serves me, this is also my first meatloaf.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> Taking a canning break after the chicken stock yesterday.
> 
> I d have a question for some of you more experienced canners...
> 
> The last few batches in the canner have been playing 'musical lids' when I take them out. The lids pop back and forth for a few minutes before sealing. Is this common? Plus one of the jars of stock was spitting yesterday before I removed it from the canner. I left it in til it stopped then put it in the fridge once it cooled. It sealed but lost 1/3 of the stock to the spitting.


The "Musical Lids" is nothing to be concerned about unless it happens after the jars cool down, then you would have a problem.

The jar that was "Spitting" and lost about a third of its content, IMO the lid was likely not on tight enough or it may have been on too tight. Both can cause boil off. If it seals and stays sealed, it should be OK to put on the shelf and store.


----------



## partdeux

Are you letting them sit for about 5 minutes after removing the canner lid, before taking them out of the canner?


----------



## Davarm

Dakine said:


> I tried jelly, but its more like syrup... oh well
> 
> .


Jellly can be more of an art than a science so dont be discouraged by the first attempt. If it is more like syrup, use it like syrup, should be good for pancakes or waffles.

Just build on your experience and keep on trucken!


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> I tried jelly, but its more like syrup... oh well
> 
> I also made meatloaf, and I have one jar that I didnt can that I'm going to bake today to see how it tastes. I've never canned until last night, and if memory serves me, this is also my first meatloaf.


wow! I'm impressed.... I've never canned meat loaf, how do you do that?
My jelly is usually syrup also.........lol, good thing I like syrup~


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> The "Musical Lids" is nothing to be concerned about unless it happens after the jars cool down, then you would have a problem.
> 
> The jar that was "Spitting" and lost about a third of its content, IMO the lid was likely not on tight enough or it may have been on too tight. Both can cause boil off. If it seals and stays sealed, it should be OK to put on the shelf and store.


Thanks. The jar did stay sealed but I check it every time I open the pantry. I plan on using it soon just in case. If I don't use it by Wed I'll just combine it with the pint in the freezer and heat/re-jar and process again.


----------



## Dakine

neldarez said:


> wow! I'm impressed.... I've never canned meat loaf, how do you do that?
> My jelly is usually syrup also.........lol, good thing I like syrup~


pressure canning meatloaf wasn't my idea... I followed some associated links on Youtube and watched this video! She's great! and with me being a total newb I was completely able to just watch this and read my canner instructions and make it happen! Also, her PRO TIP: crushing crackers was fantastic! I dont know how I would have over thought that if I hadnt seen her video, but this definitely saved me a lot of mess and using another bowl/container to clean.

I made some changes to the recipe though, because I'm born and raised in AZ and I tend to like the heat when I bake. I substituted 1 jar of Hot Pace Picante sauce instead of the 1 1/2 cups of ketchup, and I added chili powder, I used the garlic salt, but I also put a LOT of jarred minced garlic in as well. And on top of that, I also used 2 cans of HOT ortega chilies.

in the prep work, to keep all the ingredients evenly mixed I separated my mixes into two batches, and I think that worked out pretty well. I wanted a consistent taste without having to get my hands into the meat, which I dont like doing so that meant processing smaller amounts.

I canned 7 jars worth and that left 1 jar left over which I baked today in the oven to see how my meatloaf was going to taste. Basically, it was INCREDIBLE! I'm gonna be making about 10 lbs of that every payday!

I want to make as much of this as possible before the cost of beef skyrockets in a few months. Ideally 100+ pounds.

here's the link to the youtube I watched, enjoy!


----------



## timmie

partdeux said:


> GREAT find.
> 
> Cooked or smoked? Once you smoke a butt, you'll never cook it any other way


cooked this time. am going to get some more and smoke them.


----------



## Davarm

partdeux said:


> Once you smoke a butt,


BAD mental picture there..........:eyebulge:

But have to agree!


----------



## UncleJoe

Coot really got me going with the bratwurst. Did another 4lbs today. And on another burner did 7 pints of applesauce.


----------



## neldarez

Opened a jar of the hot smoked sausage today, hmmmm, it tastes the same but the texture is quite a bit different. It's pretty soft....cut up and put into something to season it would be great but I'm not really liking the texture.


----------



## goshengirl

Miss Nelda, your post (re: texture) reminds me - I need to pull a Davarm and do some experimenting!

Around here we love, love, love porcupines (beef meatballs made with rice, tomato sauce, egg, and a couple seasonings). I've got to experiment with different methods of doing the rice, to get the best texture with the canning process.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Opened a jar of the hot smoked sausage today, hmmmm, it tastes the same but the texture is quite a bit different. It's pretty soft....cut up and put into something to season it would be great but I'm not really liking the texture.


Ms Nelda, you dont like the texture, aye? At the Meet-Up last weekend I took a jar of canned weenies for the grandson, I packed them kinda tight in the jar before I caned them so they kinda took on a "New Shape".

When I opened the jar so the Grandson could put one on a stick and roast it over the fire, he took one look, shook his head, said "No, Nooo" and ran away! He didn't even make it to the texture, I'm gonna have to work on that boy.



goshengirl said:


> Miss Nelda, your post (re: texture) reminds me - I need to pull a Davarm and do some experimenting!
> 
> Around here we love, love, love porcupines (beef meatballs made with rice, tomato sauce, egg, and a couple seasonings). I've got to experiment with different methods of doing the rice, to get the best texture with the canning process.


Geeze, I never thought of canning meat balls! Thats a great idea.

The youngest DD makes some pretty good Italian Sausage that she rolls into meat balls, I'll bet they would do pretty good canned. Gonna give it a try!

Thanks, will let you guys know how it turns out. She won't give me her recipe so I'm going to have to wait until the next time she makes them and steal some from her.


----------



## DJgang

Question: got some rolls of sausage. Do I dry can? Or should I put water over?


----------



## Davarm

DJgang said:


> Question: got some rolls of sausage. Do I dry can? Or should I put water over?


DJ, I'd can it, sausage in general has a lot of fat and makes more of a mess in the dehydrator than I like to deal with but thats just me. There are advantages to dehydrating it and maybe someone will post a few of them.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> DJ, I'd can it, sausage in general has a lot of fat and makes more of a mess in the dehydrator than I like to deal with but thats just me. There are advantages to dehydrating it and maybe someone will post a few of them.


I think this is a question of canning the sausage with water in the jar or without.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> I think this is a question of canning the sausage with water in the jar or without.


My mistake, sorry.

I guess I shouldn't try to read posts while listening to the news(follow-ups to the Debate last night).

When I've canned sausage, I found that there is so much added water that usually the liquid and fat covers the patties(I form it into patties before jarring it) after they shrink down.

If some of the sausage is not covered, it may discolor some but it will still be good.

Bottom line, I dont add water.


----------



## emilnon

This may have been answered, if so I'm sorry for being repetitive! I've never canned anything- ever. What's the easiest thing to start with? I'll take a private message if that's best for the thread. It's just all so overwhelming. Not sure where to begin. Gah!


----------



## Grimm

emilnon said:


> This may have been answered, if so I'm sorry for being repetitive! I've never canned anything- ever. What's the easiest thing to start with? I'll take a private message if that's best for the thread. It's just all so overwhelming. Not sure where to begin. Gah!


Before starting are you using a waterbath canner or a pressure canner?


----------



## DJgang

Davarm said:


> My mistake, sorry.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't try to read posts while listening to the news(follow-ups to the Debate last night).
> 
> When I've canned sausage, I found that there is so much added water that usually the liquid and fat covers the patties(I form it into patties before jarring it) after they shrink down.
> 
> If some of the sausage is not covered, it may discolor some but it will still be good.
> 
> Bottom line, I dont add water.


I was going to scramble for use in omelettes and cheese dips and soups/sauces.

I think my moms friend told me to dry can. But I'm not sure. I will scramble and rinse off the fat.


----------



## DJgang

emilnon said:


> This may have been answered, if so I'm sorry for being repetitive! I've never canned anything- ever. What's the easiest thing to start with? I'll take a private message if that's best for the thread. It's just all so overwhelming. Not sure where to begin. Gah!


I started off pressure canning because that's what I grew up around. We pressure can most things but jams and jellies.

Do you have a local store that sells canners etc? I did and I know they would love to teach me most of everything but I already knew quiet a bit.

You can always purchase the Ball Blue Book and decide from there.


----------



## DJgang

I came here to post this

http://www.funhomethings.com/2012/10/canning-lid-pumpkin.html?m=1

Now that's something we all could make and not feel like we've wasted some money. Haha I think it's cute.


----------



## emilnon

Grimm said:


> Before starting are you using a waterbath canner or a pressure canner?


I'm leaning toward pressure canning. More versatility...


----------



## partdeux

I started with pickles, seriously, pickles  I love pickles and was laid off and couldn't justify the expense.

It has turned into an obsession 

Ball Blue Book is the bible of canning. Pick stuff you like and start there. Water bath is a much easier start, but pressure canning isn't difficult, just takes a couple of extra steps.


----------



## DJgang

emilnon said:


> I'm leaning toward pressure canning. More versatility...


Let us know when you get your canner! I'm no expert, learning every day but we all will help you as much as we can.

Google Canning Granny, I enjoy her blog.


----------



## Grimm

emilnon said:


> I'm leaning toward pressure canning. More versatility...


Start simple. Can a veggie. I started with greenbeans. I raw packed them so they didn't get mushy. Carrots can also be raw packed.


----------



## DJgang

partdeux said:


> I started with pickles, seriously, pickles  I love pickles and was laid off and couldn't justify the expense.
> 
> It has turned into an obsession
> 
> Ball Blue Book is the bible of canning. Pick stuff you like and start there. Water bath is a much easier start, but pressure canning isn't difficult, just takes a couple of extra steps.


I love pickles too! Not sweet though. Mom made some pickles from my cucumbers this year, Emerial's Hot is what she labeled them as... Yes, Cajun cook emerial. She found it online.

I've got eight pints of scrambled sausage just going down and had some left over spaghetti sauce, so got a pint and half of it in the middle. I made my sauce tonight with half hamburger and half sausage, hubby loved it and I told him what I done. I added some of my crushed red peppers to the sausage as I browned. Figured I could mix it in chilli, spaghetti etc.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> Start simple. Can a veggie. I started with greenbeans. I raw packed them so they didn't get mushy. Carrots can also be raw packed.


Has you tried Dilly beans? We grew a green bean called Vortex, I think... Or Fortex. They were kind of long and slender, small beans inside. Oh my those dilly beans are so so good....recipe may be a in Ball Book.


----------



## emilnon

Thanks y'all! I love how folks on here are so eager to help 
I'll get the 'Bible of Canning' and take the plunge and purchase a pressure canner. I will report back here to share my first canning experience


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Has you tried Dilly beans? We grew a green bean called Vortex, I think... Or Fortex. They were kind of long and slender, small beans inside. Oh my those dilly beans are so so good....recipe may be a in Ball Book.


I don't have a garden due to the fact we live in an upstairs apartment. I am trying to figure out a crop rotation to have a small container garden next year. I do have strawberries on my porch though. I am freezing those until I have enough for jelly.


----------



## partdeux

Dilly beans...

SWMBO put some out when her father was here. "Why would you ruin green beans by pickling them?" We had to open another jar 

We tried pickling asparagus that someone recommended for my homemade bloody mary mix. So we did  It's a great addition, but then I saw how much it costs to buy them, $9.00 per quart!

Next year, I'm going to get white asparagus for pickling


----------



## Dakine

15 lbs of roast beef! cubed and cooking as I type


----------



## Dakine

time to can some chicken!!


----------



## Davarm

It was time to do leftovers tonight.

Got it done early, 2 pints of ginger chicken, 3 pints of beef and bell pepper stir fry and 3 pints of beef stew.

Not a big day of canning but it emptied out some space in the fridge and put a few meals on the shelf.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> It was time to do leftovers tonight.
> 
> Got it done early, 2 pints of ginger chicken, 3 pints of beef and bell pepper stir fry and 3 pints of beef stew.
> 
> Not a big day of canning but it emptied out some space in the fridge and put a few meals on the shelf.


Yummy...! I try to cook small meals so there aren't any leftovers.


----------



## snuff

Filled my elk tag yesterday, it was a spike. My wife and I will cube, brown and can all lesser cuts from the front quarters this weekend. The hind quarters can hang till next weekend and age a bit before receiving a similar treatment.

There are quite a few roosters, stewing hens and tough turkey legs still in the freezer that need to be placed in the canner. 

Terry


----------



## Dakine

snuff said:


> Filled my elk tag yesterday, it was a spike. My wife and I will cube, brown and can all lesser cuts from the front quarters this weekend. The hind quarters can hang till next weekend and age a bit before receiving a similar treatment.
> 
> There are quite a few roosters, stewing hens and tough turkey legs still in the freezer that need to be placed in the canner.
> 
> Terry


Very cool! Elk is fantastic! I love it!


----------



## Dakine

Dakine said:


> time to can some chicken!!


So this turned into a huge Lessons Learned event.

#1 I spent HOURS cleaning and prepping 98 cents a pound yard bird. From now on, I will ONLY buy skinless boneless chicken breasts. I dont care if they cost $2-3 more per pound. I could have been done now instead of waiting until tomorrow to can it.

#2 On top of that, I also found out how much waste there is in cleaning all that chicken. I guess if I was going to use the fat to make broth or tallow, something like that, it starts making more sense... but I'm not that prep'd yet. I will have to add that to the list of things to look into!

#3 I found some chicken I had forgotten about in the freezer, even still frozen it didnt smell... "bad" but it did smell... "off" so I threw that out and I've got some more that will probably go as well. No sense in destroying the taste of what good meat I was able to salvage from those leg quarters by adding freezer burned breasts to it.

#4 I NEED sharper knives... I WANT a professional grade butchers knife set. I could have done more faster if I had the right tools. but even knowing this, the priority is still low... in the immediate future I'd rather spend the $$$ on other things and continue to buy more expensive but already processed cuts of meat.

I think out of $10 worth of those leg quarters, I might have a little over 2 pint jars of chicken to can tomorrow. That's something that was interesting to learn. In fact now that I think about it, the cost per pound is actually just about identical to buying the chicken breasts. Good Job Dak!!!! :congrat:

Oh well... LOL!


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> So this turned into a huge Lessons Learned event.
> 
> #1 I spent HOURS cleaning and prepping 98 cents a pound yard bird. From now on, I will ONLY buy skinless boneless chicken breasts. I dont care if they cost $2-3 more per pound. I could have been done now instead of waiting until tomorrow to can it.
> 
> #2 On top of that, I also found out how much waste there is in cleaning all that chicken. I guess if I was going to use the fat to make broth or tallow, something like that, it starts making more sense... but I'm not that prep'd yet. I will have to add that to the list of things to look into!
> 
> #3 I found some chicken I had forgotten about in the freezer, even still frozen it didnt smell... "bad" but it did smell... "off" so I threw that out and I've got some more that will probably go as well. No sense in destroying the taste of what good meat I was able to salvage from those leg quarters by adding freezer burned breasts to it.
> 
> #4 I NEED sharper knives... I WANT a professional grade butchers knife set. I could have done more faster if I had the right tools. but even knowing this, the priority is still low... in the immediate future I'd rather spend the $$$ on other things and continue to buy more expensive but already processed cuts of meat.
> 
> I think out of $10 worth of those leg quarters, I might have a little over 2 pint jars of chicken to can tomorrow. That's something that was interesting to learn. In fact now that I think about it, the cost per pound is actually just about identical to buying the chicken breasts. Good Job Dak!!!! :congrat:
> 
> Oh well... LOL!


When I canned chicken last week I boiled the whole chicken then picked every piece of meat off the bones. I used the bones and organs for stock.

I read that for every pound of meat you get about a pint more or less.

If you are not ready to can stock or broth you can save yourself some money and toss the bones in a freezer bag in the freezer till you are ready. I have three bags I add to every few days. One is bones and veggies scraps for chicken stock, more varied veggie scraps for veggie broth and bread heels for bread crumbs. I figured we buy enough bread crumbs and throw out the loaf heels that we could make our own.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> Yummy...! I try to cook small meals so there aren't any leftovers.


I learned to cook mostly from my grandmothers so I dont really know how to cook for just a few. If I didn't can/dehydrate the leftovers it would all go to waste.

My youngest DD just pulled a big container of Stir Fried Beef out of the freezer, guess I am going to be canning about 4(or more) pints before I can get to bed tonight.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> I figured we buy enough bread crumbs and throw out the loaf heels that we could make our own.


I have a bag lined bucket(3 gallon) that I put bread crumbs in. Before the bread goes bad(moldy), I put it in the dehydrator then run it through the food processor. Its pretty amazing how fast the bucket fills up.


----------



## WatchUr6

The local store had ground beef for $1.99 a lbs. I picked up 14 lbs. I was able to get @ 2 lbs in each quart jar with broth. I might pick up another 14 lbs for some canned meatloaf. Chicken breast were also $1.99 a lbs (I picked up 20 lbs, which I will can later this week.). I also found 10 lbs bags of russet potatoes for $1.77 each (I picked up 50 lbs, which I will be canning tomorrow.) I might pick up another 50 lbs of potatoes tomorrow at that price. 

Someone on here said that canning was addictive. I didn't realize how true that was. I've been putting up @ 40-50 of food each week. The only two things limiting me is time and money. With food prices this low, I might have sacrifice in other areas so I can take advantage before prices skyrocket.


----------



## RUN1251

Deer sausage question. We have 80 pounds of processed link venison sausage from last years hunting season in our freezer. I need to move it out before this years hunting season. It is not dried sausage. It needs to be cooked before eating. In years past I have taken it to my office and given it away to anyone who brings a cooler. I hate doing that but I need to get it gone. Can I can it? If so, how? It's seasoned uncooked link sausage. Each link is 16" to 24" long. I hate giving it away but we always have way more than we can eat.


----------



## Grimm

WatchUr6 said:


> The local store had ground beef for $1.99 a lbs. I picked up 14 lbs. I was able to get @ 2 lbs in each quart jar with broth. I might pick up another 14 lbs for some canned meatloaf. Chicken breast were also $1.99 a lbs (I picked up 20 lbs, which I will can later this week.). I also found 10 lbs bags of russet potatoes for $1.77 each (I picked up 50 lbs, which I will be canning tomorrow.) I might pick up another 50 lbs of potatoes tomorrow at that price.
> 
> Someone on here said that canning was addictive. I didn't realize how true that was. I've been putting up @ 40-50 of food each week. The only two things limiting me is time and money. With food prices this low, I might have sacrifice in other areas so I can take advantage before prices skyrocket.


I agree. I had wanted to buy all the whole chickens the store had when they were $0.75 a lb. My DH stopped me. With the possibility of a thin winter as far as work is concerned I want as much food as I can get my hands on now!


----------



## Grimm

RUN1251 said:


> Deer sausage question. We have 80 pounds of processed link venison sausage from last years hunting season in our freezer. I need to move it out before this years hunting season. It is not dried sausage. It needs to be cooked before eating. In years past I have taken it to my office and given it away to anyone who brings a cooler. I hate doing that but I need to get it gone. Can I can it? If so, how? It's seasoned uncooked link sausage. Each link is 16" to 24" long. I hate giving it away but we always have way more than we can eat.


I take it it is in sausage skins. Lightly roast/broil or pan fry them then dry can them. Take a look at Coot's thread about canning hot dogs for more details. Wish I could get some venison from you. My DH has never had it and our cats LOVE it. I haven't had it in years.


----------



## shelen2

Grimm said:


> I like that idea! Think "Prepper's Canning Cookbook"


First in line for the new Prepper's Canning Cookbook
Every time I see a new recipe for canning meals I can't read the threads fast enough...have canned chicken n rice soup, and navy beans/ smoked sausage and my favorite canned beans are ranchero beans cooked red beans with cilantro and jalapeño best beans ever...LOVE THIS SITE...


----------



## Grimm

shelen2 said:


> First in line for the new Prepper's Canning Cookbook
> Every time I see a new recipe for canning meals I can't read the threads fast enough...have canned chicken n rice soup, and navy beans/ smoked sausage and my favorite canned beans are ranchero beans cooked red beans with cilantro and jalapeño best beans ever...LOVE THIS SITE...


LOL! If we can get recipes from everyone here maybe a canning cookbook can be put together.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> LOL! If we can get recipes from everyone here maybe a canning cookbook can be put together.





shelen2 said:


> First in line for the new Prepper's Canning Cookbook
> Every time I see a new recipe for canning meals I can't read the threads fast enough...have canned chicken n rice soup, and navy beans/ smoked sausage and my favorite canned beans are ranchero beans cooked red beans with cilantro and jalapeño best beans ever...LOVE THIS SITE...


In the "Preparedness Homesteading and Survival Forum > Food > Recipe Share" their is a "Sticky" on "Recipes From Stored Foods".

You may find some Recipes you are interested in there, they are not only canned foods but I'm sure some are there.


----------



## neldarez

Canned my first meatloaf today, made 7 qts, probably should have done pints but that's what I'll do next time. I had enough left over to cook meatloaf for dinner with acorn squash...........Have simmered chicken broth all day and just removed all the bones, skin and fat, put outside to chill so I can throw the fat off.......will be canning this soon, ( not tonight though). goshengirl told me how to do the chicken......it sure smells good in the house with chicken simmering all day and meatloaf cooking..........It's colder here today and the wind is blowing so cooking is a good thing to be doing!


----------



## neldarez

Don't remember if I shared that I canned green tomato salsa, it's pretty good, definitely spicy!!


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> In the "Preparedness Homesteading and Survival Forum > Food > Recipe Share" their is a "Sticky" on "Recipes From Stored Foods".
> 
> You may find some Recipes you are interested in there, they are not only canned foods but I'm sure some are there.


 If we were to put together a real hard copy book everyone would have to give permission for their recipes to be used. Maybe we should get Coot to put together some of his recipes. He has some great ones I'm sure would shock a lot of people. I told my DH about canning hot dogs and he rolled his eyes. I still plan on trying it next time dogs go on sale. Just stocked up on dogs for Roo's birthday party at the end of the month. Shhhh...! Don't tell my guests that some of the food at the party is from my preps and the rest has been in the freezer.


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> Canned my first meatloaf today, made 7 qts, probably should have done pints but that's what I'll do next time. I had enough left over to cook meatloaf for dinner with acorn squash...........Have simmered chicken broth all day and just removed all the bones, skin and fat, put outside to chill so I can throw the fat off.......will be canning this soon, ( not tonight though). goshengirl told me how to do the chicken......it sure smells good in the house with chicken simmering all day and meatloaf cooking..........It's colder here today and the wind is blowing so cooking is a good thing to be doing!


It cooled down enough for me to walk to Wally-World and pick up some preps with Roo in her stroller. I have been getting bacon slowly so I can can a big batch. W-W has the best price and with my coupons can can get a great deal.

When winter starts to really settle in here I'll try canning some pumpkin bread and cakes. It will be too wet to walk anywhere with Roo in tow.


----------



## Dakine

about to open the canner lid on 12 lbs of chicken and 5 lbs of ground beef!

trying to decide what to do next. Variety is GOOD! but so is bulk stores of staples like roast beef, chicken, ground beef, and when I'm doing more complicated stuff... meatloaf (which is the most complicated one I've done so far lol)

I'm thinking 3 dozen more jars, and roast beef, and I'll try a sample of spaghetti sauce with meat and back fill the rest with roast beef


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Canned my first meatloaf today, made 7 qts, probably should have done pints but that's what I'll do next time. I had enough left over to cook meatloaf for dinner with acorn squash...........Have simmered chicken broth all day and just removed all the bones, skin and fat, put outside to chill so I can throw the fat off.......will be canning this soon, ( not tonight though). goshengirl told me how to do the chicken......it sure smells good in the house with chicken simmering all day and meatloaf cooking..........It's colder here today and the wind is blowing so cooking is a good thing to be doing!


OK Ms Nelda, sounds like you've been busy today/tonight, I can almost smell all that in the breeze! If I lived near you, you'd likely have to chase me off with a shotgun.:wave:


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> If we were to put together a real hard copy book everyone would have to give permission for their recipes to be used. Maybe we should get Coot to put together some of his recipes. He has some great ones I'm sure would shock a lot of people. I told my DH about canning hot dogs and he rolled his eyes. I still plan on trying it next time dogs go on sale. Just stocked up on dogs for Roo's birthday party at the end of the month. Shhhh...! Don't tell my guests that some of the food at the party is from my preps and the rest has been in the freezer.


Good point with the Recipes, never thought of that.

Coot does have some good recipes and a lot more good info on his Blog.

My 3yo grandson was scared of the hotdogs I canned, he ran from them when I took one out of the jar and tried to get him to roast it over a camp fire. Seems when it cooked in the jar, it kinda changed shape a little and he was really leery of it.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Don't remember if I shared that I canned green tomato salsa, it's pretty good, definitely spicy!!


Did you make it like regular salsa? I have some green tomatoes and a wagon load of peppers that I have to pick and do something with.


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> Canned my first meatloaf today, made 7 qts, probably should have done pints but that's what I'll do next time. I had enough left over to cook meatloaf for dinner with acorn squash...........Have simmered chicken broth all day and just removed all the bones, skin and fat, put outside to chill so I can throw the fat off.......will be canning this soon, ( not tonight though). goshengirl told me how to do the chicken......it sure smells good in the house with chicken simmering all day and meatloaf cooking..........It's colder here today and the wind is blowing so cooking is a good thing to be doing!


I love canning on cold windy days - it really appeals to the nesting instincts. 

I SO have to try canning meatloaf! Sounds really yummy.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> OK Ms Nelda, sounds like you've been busy today/tonight, I can almost smell all that in the breeze! If I lived near you, you'd likely have to chase me off with a shotgun.:wave:


chase you off!! Not in this lifetime, I'd have you in here eating,laughing and teaching!!


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Did you make it like regular salsa? I have some green tomatoes and a wagon load of peppers that I have to pick and do something with.


Not quite....here's the recipe, I was quite surprised that I liked it but I do!!

5 lbs. green tomatoes, chopped small
6 yellow onions ( about 4 cups)
3 jalapenos, chopped with seed
4 lg. red bell peppers chopped ( 2 cups about) I used green cuz didn't have red
6 garlic cloves minced
1 cup cilantro chopped
1 cup lime juice
1/2 cup vinegar
1 Tbs. salt
1/2 Tbs. cumin
1 Tbs. dried oregano leaves
2 tsp. pepper
1/4 tsp. cayenne ( optional)
1-2 tsp sugar
Combine everything in lg pot mixing well. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to simmer and cook for 30-40 minutes, stirring occasionally.
Bring salsa to a boil and ladle in to jars leaving 1/2 in. headspace. Process for 15 minutes. 
I processed for 20 cuz I wasn't sure if 15 was really long enough or not.
This is a spicy salsa I think.....good though!


----------



## DJgang

Got a bonus block of velvetta for 5.85. So I'm going to try later on....

Had a mega migraine yesterday, lack of sleep and we had a yard sale Friday and Saturday...I'm recouping from a migraine hangover today and just not feeling well...maybe tomorrow after house is cleaned.


----------



## PennyPincher

RUN1251 said:


> Deer sausage question. We have 80 pounds of processed link venison sausage from last years hunting season in our freezer. I need to move it out before this years hunting season. It is not dried sausage. It needs to be cooked before eating. In years past I have taken it to my office and given it away to anyone who brings a cooler. I hate doing that but I need to get it gone. Can I can it? If so, how? It's seasoned uncooked link sausage. Each link is 16" to 24" long. I hate giving it away but we always have way more than we can eat.


I can Italian sausage in pint jars. You can cut your sausage up and can it in pints or quarts. You can raw pack it. So far I have chosen to brown the outside and then I stand 4 links in each pint jar. I don't worry about head space and they have always sealed even when I have to squish them a bit. I don't put in any liquid unless I have some grease fom cooking them off. then I just put a little in the bottom of each jar. I usually use them on pasta night. I put them in sauce to heat them up and they taste like they have been soaking in it ALL DAY. They come out great! Definitely give it a try.

I also did 1 pint of Jimmy Dean Breakfast sausage patty. Quick brown on each side then lay them in the pint. 1 pint will hold 8 patties.

the directions I have are 75 minutes for pints, 90 for quarts at 11 pounds of pressure.


----------



## jratliff

I would like to can with my wife for the first time. What is something we can can for our first time? Any tips? Suggestions?


----------



## DJgang

jratliff said:


> I would like to can with my wife for the first time. What is something we can can for our first time? Any tips? Suggestions?


Question number one, do you want to water bath or pressure can... Then we can go from there!!!!


----------



## Grimm

jratliff said:


> I would like to can with my wife for the first time. What is something we can can for our first time? Any tips? Suggestions?


As asked water bath or pressure canner?


----------



## neldarez

canned chicken broth according to goshengirls directions, I think I cooked my chicken in too much water cuz it's pretty weak tasting broth. I'm sure if I put a bouillon cube in it when I use it, it will be fine......next time, less water in the pot! I got 15 pints. Gonna can the chicken later tonight.


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> canned chicken broth according to goshengirls directions, I think I cooked my chicken in too much water cuz it's pretty weak tasting broth. I'm sure if I put a bouillon cube in it when I use it, it will be fine......next time, less water in the pot! I got 15 pints. Gonna can the chicken later tonight.


You could always cook the water off to make it stronger. Just keep it on the stove at a simmer without the lid on the pot.


----------



## goshengirl

Well dang, I'm sorry your broth turned out so weak! I should have given better directions.  I don't know how much chicken you cooked, but I usually get 7-8 pints of broth, so that is a big difference.


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> You could always cook the water off to make it stronger. Just keep it on the stove at a simmer without the lid on the pot.


You know, I thought about that idea a little after the fact!! lol, it's ok, I fixed it. I'll post what I did when I answer goshengirl down below..


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Well dang, I'm sorry your broth turned out so weak! I should have given better directions.  I don't know how much chicken you cooked, but I usually get 7-8 pints of broth, so that is a big difference.


You gave perfect directions, this was a learning experience for me and it was NOT a bust......after I canned all of those jars, well, I just wasn't satisfied with how weak it was so I opened all the jars, dumped them back into the pot, kept adding chicken bouillon until it tasted really good and then I recanned it! No big deal and I have a better handle on how much water to use next time and like Grimm suggested, keep on simmering! It was a great experience and they look gorgeous.:beercheer: (pepsi)


----------



## Davarm

jratliff said:


> I would like to can with my wife for the first time. What is something we can can for our first time? Any tips? Suggestions?


I'll "assume" you will want to start out with what you will have the least trouble with.

So, how about tomatoes? Just blanch, peel, cook the down a little then pack them into jars then water bath them. Just for luck you can put a table spoon of vinegar in each jar to ensure the ph is low enough for a water bath.

That is my recommendation for a first attempt. Fewer things to go wrong and a good confidence builder.


----------



## Davarm

I did a first tonight, a lot of you may have done it before but for me it was a first.

We had a biscuits and gravy tonight for supper and had a lot of the milk gravy left so I figured why not?

I filled 4 pint jars and pressured them for 80 minutes at 5psi. The gravy doesn't look like it broke down or solidified, Tomorrow we will have a jar for breakfast and see how it did.

Any time I have empty jars, the bug starts biting and I start playing around.


----------



## Dakine

jratliff said:


> I would like to can with my wife for the first time. What is something we can can for our first time? Any tips? Suggestions?


I'd go with the KISS method, something easy and simple. I found that there are LOTS of youtube videos that give very informative and instructional step by step narratives on how to can loads of stuff!!!

I've just very recently started canning myself. I've made a small collection of things so far and found that it's actually a lot less intimidating than I had originally expected!

I've canned:
grape jelly (FAIL!!!) but it did make great syrup
meatloaf
cubed chicken
cubed roast beef
ground beef

I'd highly recommend any of those EXCEPT the jelly for a pressure canner, if you are planning water bath then you should look at jellys and jams. I wanted to test the process first on something that was like near zero cost if it was completely ruined. 3 cups of grape juice and 3 cups of sugar filled the bill pretty good!

If you're planning on pressure canning, I can say that I have the All American 921, I'm a huge fan after my limited use. I've not had any problems whatsoever with a leaky seal, I use olive oil (actually I use EVOO, because that was handy and out of expiration date) as the lubricant which they recommend. I just dab it onto a paper towel and wipe both the canner and the lid with it... no problem!

water level was a huge concern of mine because the manufacturer manual says if you run it dry, it's permanently ruined. I spend the first few batches very closely trying to monitor the pressure and the number of rattles per minute of the weighted gauge... my last batch with the chicken and ground beef I basically blew all of that off, I kept the heat on a high medium after it reached pressure at VERY HIGH heat, and the gauge was rattling a LOT! way more than 3-4 time a min. I started with about 3.5 inches of water and I finished with about 2.5 after a 10 minute vent + 75 minutes at 10+ lbs pressure canning (and I dont get a lot obvious steam venting, maybe something to do with being very coastal and the temp and dew point or ???) anyway, I use a flashlight and I can see the steam pouring out.

My point is not that it's safe to disregard precaution, but that I spent a lot more time trying to micro-manage the temperature in my first few batches than what was actually required, and not only that but with an electric oven with a glass stove top, I was also concerned about the weight, which they recommend do not use! and because of that I went and bought a cast iron jet cooker stand that hooks up to the BBQ propane bottles. But I haven't needed to use that at all... my glass top stove is doing great!!! (so far, knock on wood! 

back to your original question... what do you use a LOT of normally day to day cooking? If you cook a lot of chicken or beef, I'd start with those, they were extremely easy.

My suggestions on both chicken and beef... see if your butcher will cube the roast cuts you want to buy, might cost you an extra dollar but thats time in your life you will never get back in prep work... exact same thing with chicken and boneless/skinless chicken breasts. Unless you like wasting HOURS of your life trying to process chicken meat off of the leg quarters that are 88 cents a pound, go spend the $2.50 a pound and get the breasts on sale at one of the local grocers and call it a day. The only exception I would ever make to that is the event that I'm preparing to can my own harvested chickens, deer, elk, etc... and that kind of hands on prep time is required to clean the meat before canning.

Good luck and I hope you enjoy and that your canning experiences are as great as mine have been so far!!!


----------



## DJgang

neldarez said:


> canned chicken broth according to goshengirls directions, I think I cooked my chicken in too much water cuz it's pretty weak tasting broth. I'm sure if I put a bouillon cube in it when I use it, it will be fine......next time, less water in the pot! I got 15 pints. Gonna can the chicken later tonight.


I did that with some beef not long ago. I bought lots of shoulder roasts and cut them up in different ways, small roasts and tips, etc. left over fat and pieces of beef that I cut off, I tried to make stock....either too much water or not enough beef and time on the stove.

So I'm going to wait until its good and cold outside and we have a constant fire in the stove so I can keep it on top of the wood stove for a few days.

I got to get me some broth canned!!! Just got to!!

I found sweet sue broth on sale the other day .49 a can, so I went ahead and bought about 10 cans.


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> You gave perfect directions, this was a learning experience for me and it was NOT a bust......after I canned all of those jars, well, I just wasn't satisfied with how weak it was so I opened all the jars, dumped them back into the pot, kept adding chicken bouillon until it tasted really good and then I recanned it! No big deal and I have a better handle on how much water to use next time and like Grimm suggested, keep on simmering! It was a great experience and they look gorgeous.:beercheer: (pepsi)


:beercheer: Pepsi is my favorite, too.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

DJgang said:


> I did that with some beef not long ago. I bought lots of shoulder roasts and cut them up in different ways, small roasts and tips, etc. left over fat and pieces of beef that I cut off, I tried to make stock....either too much water or not enough beef and time on the stove.
> 
> So I'm going to wait until its good and cold outside and we have a constant fire in the stove so I can keep it on top of the wood stove for a few days.
> 
> I got to get me some broth canned!!! Just got to!!
> 
> I found sweet sue broth on sale the other day .49 a can, so I went ahead and bought about 10 cans.


Getting some beef bones, cracking then open, roasting then in the oven a couple hours, and then cooling them in your stock for a few days will definitely impart a good flavor


----------



## jratliff

Water bath


----------



## Grimm

jratliff said:


> Water bath


Water bath canning is for high acid foods like most fruits. Jellies and jams are good places to start with a water bath canner.

If you look a few pages into the thread you'll see that I can drink concentrates. They are fruit lemonade concentrates and are perfect for water bath canning.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> Water bath canning is for high acid foods like most fruits. Jellies and jams are good places to start with a water bath canner.
> 
> If you look a few pages into the thread you'll see that I can drink concentrates. They are fruit lemonade concentrates and are perfect for water bath canning.


Thats a good call Grimm, I can juice concentrates also and that would be an excellent intro to canning.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Thats a good call Grimm, I can juice concentrates also and that would be an excellent intro to canning.


I am not a fruit person so the drink concentrates are one thing I will consume. Plus I want to try my hand at homemade jams and jellies with homegrown berries. I have been told you don't need as much sugar when you use homegrown.


----------



## neldarez

I have 6 pints of chicken in the canner right now......it's only dk. meat, it will be soooo good. Tomorrow I'm going to can meatballs..I'm going to sear them on the outside first so they will stay individual and not turn into a meatloaf! This is too fun......Made hamburger jerky last night, cajun recipe. I hate to even say this, it's like it makes it more true, but the S word (snow)
is ALL around us, everywhere!! NO NO NO......say it isn't so....


----------



## DJgang

Snow! Shoot it's 80 degrees here!!! 

I got beef coming!!! Yippee! 96 pounds grass fed beef! 

Got some cleaning out to do!


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> Snow! Shoot it's 80 degrees here!!!
> 
> I got beef coming!!! Yippee! 96 pounds grass fed beef!
> 
> Got some cleaning out to do!


I love 80...I love beef.....we will be very good friends!! Do you have a swimming pool??


----------



## DJgang

neldarez said:


> I love 80...I love beef.....we will be very good friends!! Do you have a swimming pool??


No swimming pool, but I do live on the lake! Part time!


----------



## Hooch

Last weekend was apple butter...this weekend meatloaf n butter! :2thumb:


----------



## neldarez

I have 7 qts of meatballs in the canner right now and butternut squash in the dryer......I didn't blanch the squash first, just figure I'll cook it after the fact. Gonna can my next meatballs and meatloaf in pints.


----------



## pmabma

What is the best way to store black walnuts until the outer coating comes off, I picked up a tub full, I,m not sure how to store them till you shell them.And whats the best way to store them after you crack them.:dunno:


----------



## DJgang

pmabma said:


> What is the best way to store black walnuts until the outer coating comes off, I picked up a tub full, I,m not sure how to store them till you shell them.And whats the best way to store them after you crack them.:dunno:


I have never done this! Ok? But just an off the cuff thought, cardboard boxes, shallow amount, in a cool area?


----------



## Dakine

I'm thinking meatloaf and chicken tomorrow. Although, I'd also like to try a spaghetti meat sauce! Hmmmm decisions decisions!


----------



## neldarez

Canned my 1st cakes today, lemon cake and frosting.........OCH told us how to do it, oh my goodness that is good! I think Davarm has done brownies also, I would love to get the recipe for that. I wonder if you could just use the regular recipe that is on the box? 
This isn't what I canned but I tasted collard greens for the 1st time...yes, well, now I can say I tasted those things........moving right along.....


----------



## PennyPincher

A few questions:

Do yo usually just can one thing at a time? I'm thinking if I canned 2 different items that both need the same processing time ad pressure that would be okay?

When canning meatballs, do you put sauce in them or just plain?


----------



## goshengirl

PennyPincher said:


> When canning meatballs, do you put sauce in them or just plain?


I've done both, and prefer canning the beef meatballs with tomato sauce - I think they taste better that way, and I'm going to be using them in tomato sauce anyway.

With turkey meatballs, I'm canning them plain because I plan on rolling them in breadcrumbs/parmesan/herbs after opening them up.


----------



## DJgang

I've canned different items with same processing time, yes.


So couldn't stand it! I'm working on 'French fries'. Got them cooking a little, may have four or five quarts.

Thinking about apples lately. Saw a recipe for red hot apples. Sounded yummy, so I may go get apples later this afternoon. Mom didnt get many this year on her tree.


----------



## neldarez

PennyPincher said:


> A few questions:
> 
> Do yo usually just can one thing at a time? I'm thinking if I canned 2 different items that both need the same processing time ad pressure that would be okay?
> 
> When canning meatballs, do you put sauce in them or just plain?


I put my garlic powder, chili powder, oatmeal, eggs, etc. in my meatballs, then I seared them on the outside to help hold their shape. Then I put them into the jar and processed them. If both of your items needed the same time that is just great,,,you could have a full canner then maybe instead of a partial


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> I've done both, and prefer canning the beef meatballs with tomato sauce - I think they taste better that way, and I'm going to be using them in tomato sauce anyway.
> 
> With turkey meatballs, I'm canning them plain because I plan on rolling them in breadcrumbs/parmesan/herbs after opening them up.


that's a great idea goshen, canning with tomato sauce. My friend just canned her venison in tomatoes........


----------



## Dakine

meatloaf x8 quarts is cooling off pressure right now, tomorrow I have a whopping double batch of chili planned!


----------



## DJgang

Canned 12 pints of Red hot canday apples. 

Using the syrup in my coffee right now, yum!

It's finally cold here. Low 30s at night low 50s during day.

I've got fresh beef bones. I would like to start some stock on the wood stove when we get home. How much water to bones? I know it will be hard to describe but I don't want to end up with weak broth. Anyone know of some website that might have pictures to help me?


----------



## goshengirl

DJ, I generally use the 'just cover' method when making broth - put the meat and bones in the pot and enough water to just cover everything. Once the meat is cooked I take it out and put the bones (and skins, if chicken) back in for a longer simmer.

Since you're using bones only (rather than meat and bones), that doesn't apply, but maybe gives an idea...? Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> DJ, I generally use the 'just cover' method when making broth - put the meat and bones in the pot and enough water to just cover everything. Once the meat is cooked I take it out and put the bones (and skins, if chicken) back in for a longer simmer.
> 
> Since you're using bones only (rather than meat and bones), that doesn't apply, but maybe gives an idea...? Wish I could be of more help.


There is a little meat and fat. I'll have to pull it out and look it over. Thank you!


----------



## Dakine

18 pints of chili coming down off of pressure right now and about to open the cannery to let them acclimate to room temp! 

I'm getting a small collection of jars that dont fit that I need to do do something about... I have 2 qts of meatloaf that didnt fit in that batch last night, and I've got 3 pints from my chili batch tonight. 

I'm thinking that tomorrow I'll get butter and chicken and do that, and possibly cook the meatloaf in the oven instead of canning it.


----------



## Grimm

9 half pints of blackberry jam in the water bath right now. 

This was my first time making/canning jam so we'll see how it goes. It tastes fine. It took forever to crush the berries with my potato ricer. I don't have a food mill so I figured I'd use what I have. Yeaaaaaah... A food mill is NOW on my Christmas list. 

I also am freezing 3 pints of raspberries. They were on sale and I need them for Roo's birthday cake next weekend. I figure that $1 a pint and freezing them would be better then paying $4 a pint later. They will be cooked as a filling so the freezing shouldn't hurt them.

The leftover 1/2 pint of blackberries will also be frozen for later use in making drink concentrates. Another $1 a pint berry sale.

I will be making/canning applesauce this week. Honeycrisp apples were on sale and I LOVE them!


----------



## DJgang

Hope your jam turns out good, Grimm!

I'll have to go to grocery store and see what's on sale... I haven't been since Monday I think, so almost a week... I just realized, that is nice! I've got to where I can shop sales only. I've come a long way!!!

The kids wanted a rotisserie chicken at the store the other day  yeah I can't get them to eat much that I cook except chicken fingers... Anyway, I've got the bones, etc on my wood stove and it smells so good! Gonna leave it on all night and might check it late tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Hope your jam turns out good, Grimm!
> 
> I'll have to go to grocery store and see what's on sale... I haven't been since Monday I think, so almost a week... I just realized, that is nice! I've got to where I can shop sales only. I've come a long way!!!
> 
> The kids wanted a rotisserie chicken at the store the other day  yeah I can't get them to eat much that I cook except chicken fingers... Anyway, I've got the bones, etc on my wood stove and it smells so good! Gonna leave it on all night and might check it late tomorrow afternoon.


I had 1/2 a jar of jam extra. I tasted it this morning after I put up the other jars and it tasted good. It set pretty well. I was afraid of runny jam. I read you can over cook the pectin and that is what causes the syrupiness.

I got a rotisserie chicken last night! I was running from store to store to get our errands done for the weekend and didn't feel like cooking. We have half left for tonight. I am also saving the bones. I have a bag in the freezer I am saving them in for the next big batch of stock. I am planning on that when it gets closer to the holidays.

I love Tuesdays when the market fliers come in the mail. I sit down and flip through them writing down the best prices and sales on things we would actually buy. Its nice knowing that the store down the street has a sale on baking basics and the one across the street from that has pork loin for $2 a lb.

Depending on the stores near you you can check their sales on their websites. I double check the deals on Friday in case I forgot or missed one. By then I have the fliers shredded and soaking in the paper mash bucket for paper bricks.


----------



## goshengirl

18 half pints of butter 

Yesterday did a bunch of quarts of ground beef in tomato paste. Around here we like it on egg noodles, it's sort of a comfort food. Just open up the jar and add some tomato sauce to thin it out - and it covers the meat/veggie/starch meal requirement. Gotta love food storage meals. 

Oh yeah, also did seven quarts of roast beef. Got it on manager's special (day before expiration), making it cost less than ground beef.


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> I had 1/2 a jar of jam extra. I tasted it this morning after I put up the other jars and it tasted good. It set pretty well. I was afraid of runny jam. I read you can over cook the pectin and that is what causes the syrupiness.
> 
> I got a rotisserie chicken last night! I was running from store to store to get our errands done for the weekend and didn't feel like cooking. We have half left for tonight. I am also saving the bones. I have a bag in the freezer I am saving them in for the next big batch of stock. I am planning on that when it gets closer to the holidays.
> 
> I love Tuesdays when the market fliers come in the mail. I sit down and flip through them writing down the best prices and sales on things we would actually buy. Its nice knowing that the store down the street has a sale on baking basics and the one across the street from that has pork loin for $2 a lb.
> 
> Depending on the stores near you you can check their sales on their websites. I double check the deals on Friday in case I forgot or missed one. By then I have the fliers shredded and soaking in the paper mash bucket for paper bricks.


Gosh I get tired of saying...what? How do you do that? I ask that all the time, it either makes me really ignorant or else I'm in the process of being really smart!!:2thumb: How do you make paper bricks?


----------



## DJgang

I was just reading about canning dog food!

Basically chicken parts(guess you could use beef too) broth from cooking that, a carrot or two, boiled egg with shell, rice, apple cider vinegar, garlic powder, put through meat grinder (which I do not have but..) and can according to meat.

I imagine you could keep those meat items in the freezer until ready. I know that I've got plenty to do but this isn't a bad idea especially if you are already buying canned dog food.


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> Gosh I get tired of saying...what? How do you do that? I ask that all the time, it either makes me really ignorant or else I'm in the process of being really smart!!:2thumb: How do you make paper bricks?


The paper bricks? Its simple. I shred paper with a shredder or my crafting fringe scissors. Then I soak it in a bucket of water with a table spoon of laundry soap(you don't need this. It more or less just helps give the bricks an even burn- no pops/crackles like wood). Let it soak for a few days to a week. You can use a brick press to compress the paper into bricks or 2 old loaf pans like we do. Let them air dry for a week or more before storing.

I use our junk mail and old bills since they don't cost us a dime. I also save used coffee grind, used wrapping paper, dryer lint and t.p tubes for fire bricks.


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> The paper bricks? Its simple. I shred paper with a shredder or my crafting fringe scissors. Then I soak it in a bucket of water with a table spoon of laundry soap(you don't need this. It more or less just helps give the bricks an even burn- no pops/crackles like wood). Let it soak for a few days to a week. You can use a brick press to compress the paper into bricks or 2 old loaf pans like we do. Let them air dry for a week or more before storing.
> 
> I use our junk mail and old bills since they don't cost us a dime. I also save used coffee grind, used wrapping paper, dryer lint and t.p tubes for fire bricks.


brick press? ok, lets see, you mean take the wet shredded paper and stuff it into a bread pan and then put a brick on top of it? do these burn really slow or something? we burn wood....don't know anyone ever burned paper cubes before....wow, what a great way to use up your paper but doesn't it make an awful lot of ash? don't mean to sound dumb, just never heard of this...


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> brick press? ok, lets see, you mean take the wet shredded paper and stuff it into a bread pan and then put a brick on top of it? do these burn really slow or something? we burn wood....don't know anyone ever burned paper cubes before....wow, what a great way to use up your paper but doesn't it make an awful lot of ash? don't mean to sound dumb, just never heard of this...


Since we don't have a fireplace we have used them when camping. As far as ash, they produce about as much as the store bought firelogs. They aren't very big so they are really fire starters than a replacement for wood.

This is the brick press...


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> I was just reading about canning dog food!
> 
> Basically chicken parts(guess you could use beef too) broth from cooking that, a carrot or two, boiled egg with shell, rice, apple cider vinegar, garlic powder, put through meat grinder (which I do not have but..) and can according to meat.
> 
> I imagine you could keep those meat items in the freezer until ready. I know that I've got plenty to do but this isn't a bad idea especially if you are already buying canned dog food.


I'll have to try this when we decide to get another dog.


----------



## goshengirl

Score! 

I really didn't want to go out tonight - it's cold and windy, and 8 miles to the grocery store (I know, I know, 8 miles is not THAT far.... but it's cold.... and windy..... and late....) Anyways, I had to get to Krogers while chicken breasts were $1/# (sales end on Sunday nights around here). Not only did I get a lot of chicken breasts at that price, but I hit the motherlode of meat on 'manager's special' (due to expire the next day). I got:

Ground bison for $6/# (normally $8-10/# here, depending on the farm or butcher)
Ground chicken for less than $2/#
Whole chicken fryers (Amish) for about $4/bird
Pork tenderloin for $3/#
Pork chops (can't remember the price, but it was a good one  )
Lean hamburger patties for under $4/#

I know what I'm canning tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetigger

Canned up beef chunks last night, and started up beef broth with the scraps for canning tonight. This was my first time with the chunks but, they LOOK yummy! I have about 10 more huge round bone roasts to cut up and can. Looks like I'll have a lot of beef and broth by the time I am done. YAY!


----------



## DJgang

Well, my broth...I've ended up putting some other left over chicken back in it, added water and onions, I put two pints in fridge to can in a few days along with a pint of left over from last night. I left enough of 'chicken broth' on the heater and I've just added some rice. it tasted so good and wasn't enough to make a lot of broth for canning so....I'll have to save up more to do a huge pot.


----------



## neldarez

just canned 8 pints of meatloaf and now have 7 quarts of chicken soup in the canner. I made it the way I found online, put 1 cup diced chicken in jar, top with 1/2 cup of onion, celery and carrots and add broth. I hope its yummy.


----------



## DJgang

neldarez said:


> just canned 8 pints of meatloaf and now have 7 quarts of chicken soup in the canner. I made it the way I found online, put 1 cup diced chicken in jar, top with 1/2 cup of onion, celery and carrots and add broth. I hope its yummy.


Did you raw pack the chicken soup?


----------



## cathy1

Iam new to canning,verynew i tried to can potatoes.i washed pealed rinsed and boiled them ,i think to long.i put them in to hot jars and covered them with the potato water,should have used fresh boiling water and canned them the correct time . Thet looked cloudy and potato slush on the bottom. Opened them a few days later and Ugh.... smelled bad and threw tem away. Would not feed them to any living creatures ....what ido wrong???????


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> Did you raw pack the chicken soup?


nope, I cooked the chicken breasts in pot of water and used that water ( with added bouillion) as my stock.


----------



## Grimm

> Iam new to canning,verynew i tried to can potatoes.i washed pealed rinsed and boiled them ,i think to long.i put them in to hot jars and covered them with the potato water,should have used fresh boiling water and canned them the correct time . Thet looked cloudy and potato slush on the bottom. Opened them a few days later and Ugh.... smelled bad and threw tem away. Would not feed them to any living creatures ....what ido wrong???????


Did you use a water bath canner or a pressure canner?

A water bath should be used only for canning high acid foods like jellies, jams and fruits. Otherwise a pressure canner is the only safe way to can veggies.

I canned potatoes 2 months ago as one of my first canning tries. I did tons of research on the net and in books so I was 100% sure I wasn't wasting food. Here is what I read...

Boiling potatoes are best for canning. They are hardy and can handle the high temperatures in the canner. Paraboiling for a few minutes is better than fully cooking them.

That was about it. My potatoes were pressure canned and while I had a bit of water loss in the jars the tatoes are fine.


----------



## DJgang

cathy1 said:


> Iam new to canning,verynew i tried to can potatoes.i washed pealed rinsed and boiled them ,i think to long.i put them in to hot jars and covered them with the potato water,should have used fresh boiling water and canned them the correct time . Thet looked cloudy and potato slush on the bottom. Opened them a few days later and Ugh.... smelled bad and threw tem away. Would not feed them to any living creatures ....what ido wrong???????


I boil mine for maybe five or seven minutes, then I drain them. Cover with FRESH water! That's the key!

Then they will be pretty, floating in nice clear water. I goofed on my first batch thinking I should use the water that I was boiling them in...wrong!

now, as for smelling bad. I don't know. You did pressure can them? not water bath? And ... you are cutting them up? not big whole potatoes?


----------



## DJgang

neldarez said:


> just canned 8 pints of meatloaf and now have 7 quarts of chicken soup in the canner. I made it the way I found online, put 1 cup diced chicken in jar, top with 1/2 cup of onion, celery and carrots and add broth. I hope its yummy.


Husband has an elderly friend, lost his wife and is now living in his camper at a campground. I am so upset! I'm about to go get stuff to make him up some stews. He's been eating out. I saw someone do the same thing with beef, raw pack and layer, then can of course with beef broth. You think that will be OK? or should I kind of brown the beef?

Im going to fix him up a care package of stew, green beans, potatoes, turnip greens and a few boxes of jiffy cornbread mixes. It's breaking my heart! I told husband to bring his camper up here and let him live here.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Husband has an elderly friend, lost his wife and is now living in his camper at a campground. I am so upset! I'm about to go get stuff to make him up some stews. He's been eating out. I saw someone do the same thing with beef, raw pack and layer, then can of course with beef broth. You think that will be OK? or should I kind of brown the beef?
> 
> Im going to fix him up a care package of stew, green beans, potatoes, turnip greens and a few boxes of jiffy cornbread mixes. It's breaking my heart! I told husband to bring his camper up here and let him live here.


If you brown the beef add the drippings/cooked off fat to the beef broth. If you grill the chunks like little steaks you could make steak stew like the 'Chunky' brand.

I want to try canning stuffed shells. Or some type of pasta based casserole. Maybe you could try one and let us know.

Move the camper to your home and ask that he help around the property instead of rent/board.  If he does move the camper you might want to add some preps for him to your storage.

You have a kind heart.


----------



## DJgang

I thought we weren't suppose to can pasta of any sort. I would love to can some pasta shells! Yum! I may attempt velevetta very soon.

The gentleman knew my husband's father a long time ago. Husband's father died when my husband was seven years old... So he sees him as a way to still know his father and remember him. If that makes sense. He worked for us for years before the merger this year...my husband still kind of takes care of him.

I got everything and I'm gonna can up tonight, just don't know if I should do pints or quarts for him, what y'all think?


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> I thought we weren't suppose to can pasta of any sort. I would love to can some pasta shells! Yum! I may attempt velevetta very soon.
> 
> The gentleman knew my husband's father a long time ago. Husband's father died when my husband was seven years old... So he sees him as a way to still know his father and remember him. If that makes sense. He worked for us for years before the merger this year...my husband still kind of takes care of him.
> 
> I got everything and I'm gonna can up tonight, just don't know if I should do pints or quarts for him, what y'all think?


I wasn't aware pasta was a no-can food. I could see it getting mushy but other than that I'm not sure.

Are you trying to can a full meal in each jar? I mean portion wise. If so if he is anything like my DH quarts. My DH is a big eater. If a meal is a little from several jars I'd go with pints so things don't go bad before it is eaten.


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> Husband has an elderly friend, lost his wife and is now living in his camper at a campground. I am so upset! I'm about to go get stuff to make him up some stews. He's been eating out. I saw someone do the same thing with beef, raw pack and layer, then can of course with beef broth. You think that will be OK? or should I kind of brown the beef?
> 
> Im going to fix him up a care package of stew, green beans, potatoes, turnip greens and a few boxes of jiffy cornbread mixes. It's breaking my heart! I told husband to bring his camper up here and let him live here.


I just knew I would love you........yep, I was right! I don't know about raw beef, I think I would at least brown it first.....or else, make the stew and then can it. Pray about what you should do for the gentleman and do what your spirit and heart tell you. Maybe he's choosing to eat out cuz he doesn't want to cook, maybe husband should go talk to him about his situation. keep us posted please.


----------



## DJgang

neldarez said:


> I just knew I would love you........yep, I was right! I don't know about raw beef, I think I would at least brown it first.....or else, make the stew and then can it. Pray about what you should do for the gentleman and do what your spirit and heart tell you. Maybe he's choosing to eat out cuz he doesn't want to cook, maybe husband should go talk to him about his situation. keep us posted please.


Aaawwww, thank you. I'm sure he's not much of a cook. His wife took good care of him. He had a 'girlfriend' for a little bit and I think she ended up using him. anyway, I'm assuming he's not much of a cook, and if I could just give him a few good meals at a time, he would enjoy it, no doubt but I would feel like I'm following my spirit as you say. Yes, I will pray about it. I get to thinking about it all and I tear up. Can't help but think of my own husband should I go before him.... Anyway... Let's get happy and start canning! Haha.

Well Grimm, I really do not know his appetite that well, I don't see him every day but hubby works with him, so I'll ask him tonight. if I do quarts, then I can chunk things, if I go with pints, I'll have to dice up smaller. I have some sausage, peppers and onions in pints that I was going to give him and tell him to put over rice or something. I'll figure it out.

I'll definitely brown the beef a little, would garlic powder hurt anything, thought I'd sprinkle some on beef as I'm browning. I got some good broth granules, natural no msg, so I'll make broth with that...

I'm rambling... So garlic powder ok to use while canning?


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Aaawwww, thank you. I'm sure he's not much of a cook. His wife took good care of him. He had a 'girlfriend' for a little bit and I think she ended up using him. anyway, I'm assuming he's not much of a cook, and if I could just give him a few good meals at a time, he would enjoy it, no doubt but I would feel like I'm following my spirit as you say. Yes, I will pray about it. I get to thinking about it all and I tear up. Can't help but think of my own husband should I go before him.... Anyway... Let's get happy and start canning! Haha.
> 
> Well Grimm, I really do not know his appetite that well, I don't see him every day but hubby works with him, so I'll ask him tonight. if I do quarts, then I can chunk things, if I go with pints, I'll have to dice up smaller. I have some sausage, peppers and onions in pints that I was going to give him and tell him to put over rice or something. I'll figure it out.
> 
> I'll definitely brown the beef a little, would garlic powder hurt anything, thought I'd sprinkle some on beef as I'm browning. I got some good broth granules, natural no msg, so I'll make broth with that...
> 
> I'm rambling... So garlic powder ok to use while canning?


Garlic should be okay. I have instructions in some of my books for canning garlic both raw pack and cooked.


----------



## Davarm

I pureed a granite ware pot of yellow peppers last night and put them on to simmer overnigh, Tonight I'm going to finish making Enchilada Sauce and can it tonight.

After the sauce is canned, its rewind and repeat....got lots of peppers left.


DJgang,I've canned spaghetti made with Shells, I just added more sauce than I usually would to allow for the pasta soaking up the liquid, it wasn't bad.


----------



## neldarez

well, I opened a jar of the chicken soup that I canned yesterday, I added egg noodles and heated it up...it was pretty bland actually, I need to doctor the soup some more. I like that I put noodles in when I heated it instead of when I canned it, now to just get a bit more taste would be nice!!
I also made a batch of OCH cornbread tonight, it's pretty good, still think I ground my corn too fine. It was a very very thick mix, not like batter...it was like a thick glob........I just pressed it down into the pan and it tasted quite good actually (made up for the blah soup!)


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> well, I opened a jar of the chicken soup that I canned yesterday, I added egg noodles and heated it up...it was pretty bland actually, I need to doctor the soup some more. I like that I put noodles in when I heated it instead of when I canned it, now to just get a bit more taste would be nice!!
> I also made a batch of OCH cornbread tonight, it's pretty good, still think I ground my corn too fine. It was a very very thick mix, not like batter...it was like a thick glob........I just pressed it down into the pan and it tasted quite good actually (made up for the blah soup!)


Is the chicken broth store bought or homemade? If homemade did you add any bay leaves or spices? I found that if I added black peppercorns and bay leaves when I make my stocks and broths it tastes better.


----------



## UncleJoe

Just finished a another batch of boneless chicken breasts. This will make 43qts on the shelf now.


----------



## cathy1

Ill try again with the potatoes using fresh boiling water and not cook the potatoes so long wish me luck and yhanks for the info.


----------



## goshengirl

DJ, my heart goes out to your husband's friend. With that history, I can see how he is like family. We will add him to our prayer book.

I would definitely brown the beef first. As for sizes, for one person I would probably do pints. But I'm thinking in terms of not having the pasta/rice canned with the stew or soup. I figure even someone who doesn't cook can still make pasta, you know? So even if he's not a cook, he can probably make pasta and warm up a jar of stew to pour over it. Then you wouldn't have to worry about the canning pasta issue. The again, for soups I might do quarts that have extra broth, knowing that the noodles/pasta/rice will be added after he opens the jar. Does that make sense?


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> DJ, my heart goes out to your husband's friend. With that history, I can see how he is like family. We will add him to our prayer book.
> 
> I would definitely brown the beef first. As for sizes, for one person I would probably do pints. But I'm thinking in terms of not having the pasta/rice canned with the stew or soup. I figure even someone who doesn't cook can still make pasta, you know? So even if he's not a cook, he can probably make pasta and warm up a jar of stew to pour over it. Then you wouldn't have to worry about the canning pasta issue. The again, for soups I might do quarts that have extra broth, knowing that the noodles/pasta/rice will be added after he opens the jar. Does that make sense?


Thank you dear! I appreciate it.

I've got seven pints going right now. Browned beef, added oil from it to broth, broth still cooking actually gonna make French onion soup tomorrow... I put a couple of serving spoon fills of meat on bottom, handfull of diced potatoes, handfull of diced carrots and about a heavy slice of onion, diced as well, filled up with broth and it's in....

Husband said it looked wonderful. Also going to can him some pinto beans....

I know what you mean by canning some soups and leaving enough broth to add pasta or rice later. That's what I've done with that chicken from last night, kinda like a chicken soup base, can add rice or pasta whichever you are in the mood for!!!

As for chicken, I added a bay leaf to my stock the other day and I'm goin to tell ya, I learned how much that helps and makes a difference, I had no idea! I just read a recipe the other day and had bought some to actually put in Mylar bags of flour .... Wow! Definitely going to make more chicken soup base!


----------



## DJgang

cathy1 said:


> Ill try again with the potatoes using fresh boiling water and not cook the potatoes so long wish me luck and yhanks for the info.


I think you'll be successful this time!!! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Meerkat

I have some dried pinto beans to can.Only 10lb.s from Walmart.I figure soak them overnight and boil water to pour over them.I was thinkming fill half way with beans,then add boiling water.Any ideas?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> I also made a batch of OCH cornbread tonight, it's pretty good, still think I ground my corn too fine. It was a very very thick mix, not like batter...it was like a thick glob........I


My great grandfather always said "The more you like your company, the finer you grind the corn(for cornbread)."


----------



## DJgang

Meerkat said:


> I have some dried pinto beans to can.Only 10lb.s from Walmart.I figure soak them overnight and boil water to pour over them.I was thinkming fill half way with beans,then add boiling water.Any ideas?


My mom just dry packs them, adds boiling water and cans...but Ball Blue book says....

In pot, cover beans with water by 2 inches. 
Bring to boil and boil for two minutes.
Remove from heat and let soak for one hour.
Drain
Cover beans with cold water by two inches (again)
Bring to boil: boil 30 minutes
Pack hot beans, 1 inch headspace , add 1/2 teaspoon salt/pint: 1 teaspoon salt/quart
Ladle hot cooking liquid or boiling water over beans leaving 1 inch headspace

Process 1 hour 15 minutes/ pint
1 hour 30 minutes/ quart
10 pounds pressure

Now question: would soaking over night keep you from having to do all that boiling, etc? Like I said, my mom just dry packs and has no problems at all....I'm thinking about soaking overnight and packing, but want to ask everyone as well.


----------



## neldarez

I have 7 more quarts of chicken soup going right now, I added more veggies to each jar and hope that it will have a bit more flavor. I guess we're going to go to the big city tomorrow, ( always makes me a bit nervous...they drive too fast and there are too many stoplights!) It's 150 miles away and we're going to go to the winco store, I've been one other time and if I remember right, it is awesome! shoot, hope I remember right The big city is Spokane, anyone heard of it?


----------



## goshengirl

My favorite chicken broth is cooking it with bay leaves (I like lots ), peppercorns, garlic powder, smidge of soy sauce, and celery. I don't add salt before canning it - figure I'll add salt to whatever recipe I'm using with the broth, or if I'm eating broth and crackers, there's salt on the crackers.

I've got three chickens going in a big pot right now, and it smells good around here! 

My middle boy just checked the other pot on the stove (browning ground chicken to can). He asked, "Are you making food for Armageddon?"


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> My favorite chicken broth is cooking it with bay leaves (I like lots ), peppercorns, garlic powder, smidge of soy sauce, and celery. I don't add salt before canning it - figure I'll add salt to whatever recipe I'm using with the broth, or if I'm eating broth and crackers, there's salt on the crackers.
> 
> I've got three chickens going in a big pot right now, and it smells good around here!
> 
> My middle boy just checked the other pot on the stove (browning ground chicken to can). He asked, "Are you making food for Armageddon?"


garlic powder and soy sauce definitely sound good, I'll add those next time. I have some bay leaves also but haven't ever used them!! lol
funny boy, say, heck no son, just had some extra time on my hands........lol


----------



## kappydell

Im clearing out the freezer to make more room...day before yesterday it was 7 qts of chicken chunks; yesterday it was 7 qts pork loin chunks; tomorrow 7 qts ground beef...then 7 qts beef stew planned. Repeat until I have enough room to take advantage of any good specials, or until I run out of jars (not likely, I have hundreds...)


----------



## DJgang

Sure do wish that I had hundreds of jars  mom and I are constantly looking for them and buying.... Around here they aren't plentiful. Nearly everyone cans and holds on to them.

Sounds like some good canning going on in your house kappydell!


----------



## DJgang

I don't think I'll cook those pintos 30 whole minutes. Like I said, my mom dry packs and has no problems. I've boiled them, rinsed, and got them soaking in warm water now with a spoonful of bacon drippings. I'll cook maybe 15 minutes, don't want them too mushy.

Anyone canned pintos? Help! Can I add some onion? Will bacon grease be ok, I'll rinse again before packing in jars.


----------



## DJgang

Well I rinsed pintos and didn't put any onion, let the soak some more and got nine pints. Filled jars about 1/3 with beans because mom said they would expand since I didn't cook completely. 

Going to finish up school here, and maybe go get a pumpkin to carve, we haven't done that. I might...might start French onion soup later on or might wait until tomorrow. According to how I feel....

Happy canning!


----------



## DJgang

six pints of onion soup and two pints of beef left from making the stew last night.


----------



## Meerkat

DJgang said:


> Thank you dear! I appreciate it.
> 
> I've got seven pints going right now. Browned beef, added oil from it to broth, broth still cooking actually gonna make French onion soup tomorrow... I put a couple of serving spoon fills of meat on bottom, handfull of diced potatoes, handfull of diced carrots and about a heavy slice of onion, diced as well, filled up with broth and it's in....
> 
> Husband said it looked wonderful. Also going to can him some pinto beans....
> 
> I know what you mean by canning some soups and leaving enough broth to add pasta or rice later. That's what I've done with that chicken from last night, kinda like a chicken soup base, can add rice or pasta whichever you are in the mood for!!!
> 
> As for chicken, I added a bay leaf to my stock the other day and I'm goin to tell ya, I learned how much that helps and makes a difference, I had no idea! I just read a recipe the other day and had bought some to actually put in Mylar bags of flour .... Wow! Definitely going to make more chicken soup base!


 I'll have to remember the bay leaf idea when I can chicken.Wonder how sage would taste?


----------



## Davarm

I'm up to 36 pints of Enchilada Sauce and I'm almost finished with my yellow peppers.


----------



## DJgang

Meerkat said:


> I'll have to remember the bay leaf idea when I can chicken.Wonder how sage would taste?


I think sage turns bitter. Goshengirl mentioned before and I think I've read it as well. Might want to google.

Did you finish your pintos? I'm taking some to my neighbor in a few minutes and the gentleman I mentioned before will get the rest.

Researched some more and yes, adding onions to pintos can be done and get this....made into refried beans that way. Learn something every day!!!


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I'm up to 36 pints of Enchilada Sauce and I'm almost finished with my yellow peppers.


I think you might get a crown after all this effort!:congrat:


----------



## neldarez

Home from the big city.......Winco is ok, but just ok. I had it in my head that it was a bulk food store, it has one little section where you can take out of the bulk bag and put into small plastic bags! oh well, not a complete loss for driving 150 miles 1 way, DH bought me a new pistol, Sig Sauer 380. hmmm, maybe I should be talking about this on the "what happened on the way for a haircut" thread!!


----------



## UncleJoe

I have 15 pints of vegetable beef barley soup brewing right now. Would have had a lot more but since I made it last night we've eaten about half of it. :yummy:


----------



## neldarez

UncleJoe said:


> I have 15 pints of vegetable beef barley soup brewing right now. Would have had a lot more but since I made it last night we've eaten about half of it. :yummy:


That sounds sooooo delish!


----------



## mrsliberty

Why the detergent? Does it keep bugs out for storage? How long do they stay together? I like this idea. Where do you get a brick press?


----------



## Grimm

mrsliberty said:


> Why the detergent? Does it keep bugs out for storage? How long do they stay together? I like this idea. Where do you get a brick press?


Um... As stated the laundry soap/detergent is to give the bricks an even burn meaning less crackles and pops that you would have when burning wood logs.

The bricks will stay together longer the harder they are compressed. We never keep the bricks longer than 6 months as we go camping a lot and use them as starters for our bbq.

I personally do not own a brick press. I use 2 bread loaf pans to shape and compress my mash. I have seen tutorials on making the bricks with coffee and soup cans as molds. My motto is when spend money when you don't have to.

I also make bricks out of used coffee grinds. We drink a lot of coffee in our home and no garden to use the grinds in.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> I think you might get a crown after all this effort!:congrat:


I sure dont think I'll be wanting an Enchilada Dinner for a while!:laugh:


----------



## DJgang

Davarm said:


> I sure dont think I'll be wanting an Enchilada Dinner for a while!:laugh:


I love enchiladas! did you post your recipe or rather your concoction? I know you are a lot like me, no recipe.

Chicken breasts on sale for 99 cents a pound, I made the kids 'chicken nuggets' a few minutes ago and told them chicken was on sale.... Chewing away they all decided that we need at least 20 pounds, I would cut the chicken, another could batter and another would fry ... I said, let's get out the turkey fryer and do more! They all were like 'yeah yeah!'.

I may just freeze them in portion bags but I thought it was cool!


----------



## goshengirl

DJ, what kind of batter are you using on those nuggets? I'm embarrassed to say that I have a fryer but have never used it. Do you have a favorite kind of oil? Nuggets would be good around here, too.


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> DJ, what kind of batter are you using on those nuggets? I'm embarrassed to say that I have a fryer but have never used it. Do you have a favorite kind of oil? Nuggets would be good around here, too.


Well, I have some chicken batter that my oldest picked out at the store....but my plans....soak chicken in salt water overnight, makes it very moist, plain flour and just all the spices you might like. My kids like hot stuff...so lots of black pepper, cheyane pepper, garlic powder, Cajun seasonings probably....doubt if I batter in eggs....

My mom soaks fried chicken in buttermilk. So...another possibility.


----------



## Grimm

2 pints of applesauce and 1 pint of apple juice in the waterbath.

I used Honeycrisp apples for my applesauce. I am a HUGE Honeycrisp fan and can not get enough of them when they are in season. I use to scare the produce stockers at the farmers market when I was pregnant with Roo. I was very demanding about wanting any and all Honeycrisp they got in out of season and when you see a pregnant woman with monster cravings coming at you in search of an out of season fruit you tread on eggshells. 

I tried a small batch of applesauce to see how it would taste and if it could be done with my potato ricer. No problem with the apples like I had with the blackberries so I can use the ricer for apples and hold off on making jams til I get a food mill. HEAR THAT DH?! I WANT a food mill for Christmas!


----------



## Meerkat

Cleaning soaking beans now will can them tomorrow. Hope to buy some beef to can this week.Only 7 qt.s this time.


----------



## Grimm

Another 4 and a half pints of Honeycrisp applesauce in the water bath with a pint of apple juice.

I stopped at the market this evening and got some more apples since they were on sale. I also got some kidney beans to can next week. I also got a few pounds of popcorn kernels to vacuum seal in jars.


----------



## Davarm

DJgang said:


> I love enchiladas! did you post your recipe or rather your concoction? I know you are a lot like me, no recipe.


I dont have much of a recipe but will tell you how I make the "Green" sauce.

I cut the stem end off the peppers, remove the seeds then run them through the food processor until they are chopped as fine as they will get. I have a 2 1/2 gallon granite ware pan that I fill about 3/4 full and add about 1/2 cup vinegar, about 4 big tablespoons of bullion, 2 big tablespoons of salt, a tablespoon of cumin powder and start it to simmer. If I have tomatillos, I will add about 3 or 4 cups of those chopped. If I dont have the tomatillos but have green tomatoes, will use about half the measure of those.

I let the pot simmer on a low heat overnight then in the morning I will run the brew through the food processor again until it is smooth then pressure can it in pint jars at 5 pounds for about an hour and 15 to 30 minutes.

When I use it, I add about a tablespoon of chili powder(any type will work) and bring it to a boil before I pour it over the enchiladas.


----------



## Grimm

I just picked up a pair of pie pumpkins. I plan to cube them and can them this week. That way I have pumpkin for bread in the spring.


----------



## UncleJoe

A little something different for me tonight.

If you recall, a couple days ago I made veg-beef soup and canned what we didn't eat. I started with a really cheap, crappy slab of meat. Once you pressure can it it's as tender as the best cuts. Anyway, I spent quite awhile cutting all the junk out of it, put it in a bowl and threw it in the fridge. This morning I dumped it in a stock pot with 6 quarts of water and let it simmer all day. So tonight I canned 4 quarts of beef broth and in a separate jar, the scraps of meat with a bit of the broth. The jars of broth I can use for something else down the road and the jar of scraps can be back-up food for the dogs.


----------



## *Andi

More juice .... cran/grape ...


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> A little something different for me tonight.
> 
> If you recall, a couple days ago I made veg-beef soup and canned what we didn't eat. I started with a really cheap, crappy slab of meat. Once you pressure can it it's as tender as the best cuts. Anyway, I spent quite awhile cutting all the junk out of it, put it in a bowl and threw it in the fridge. This morning I dumped it in a stock pot with 6 quarts of water and let it simmer all day. So tonight I canned 4 quarts of beef broth and in a separate jar, the scraps of meat with a bit of the broth. The jars of broth I can use for something else down the road and the jar of scraps can be back-up food for the dogs.


I have been meaning to can the scraps from chicken for the cats but it escapes my mind while I'm cooking to save them. Maybe I'll remember when I make more stock.


----------



## neldarez

I made my first decent tasting beef stew today.......I've made several batches over the years but have never liked it much, always tasted like veggies floating in water.......well, this time was the break through!!:eyebulge: Delicious tasting..........yep, we ate huge bowl of it with garlic bread and now I put the left over 5 quarts in the canner........I finally have mastered the stew demon, yay for me! Actually, I got a lot of pointers from the many great cooks on this forum...so, yay for the cooks! :laugh:


----------



## Meerkat

Grimm said:


> I just picked up a pair of pie pumpkins. I plan to cube them and can them this week. That way I have pumpkin for bread in the spring.


Sounds good,I wanted to can that and sweet potatoes,but bought meat instead.And pintos to can.ZTonight we are canning 7 qt.s of chuck roast,and froze another 4 qt.s.It was on sale again.We need to start on desserts soon.But I hear meat will skyrocket this winter.May be more on sale thanksgiving though.Little here ,little there.


----------



## Meerkat

neldarez said:


> I made my first decent tasting beef stew today.......I've made several batches over the years but have never liked it much, always tasted like veggies floating in water.......well, this time was the break through!!:eyebulge: Delicious tasting..........yep, we ate huge bowl of it with garlic bread and now I put the left over 5 quarts in the canner........I finally have mastered the stew demon, yay for me! Actually, I got a lot of pointers from the many great cooks on this forum...so, yay for the cooks! :laugh:


 I learned a lot from this forum too.Soon I may even be able to help others once I'm sure I can lead them in right direction.


----------



## Meerkat

*Andi said:


> More juice .... cran/grape ...


 Just doing basics now,but hope to get on the juice and jelly preserves.


----------



## cengasser

I like the idea of the canning for the pups. We already make dog food for them and supplement with kibble (for vitamins), I think we will try canning some food for them.


----------



## DJgang

Ok, I'm going in......

I'm gonna attempt velvetta cheese!


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Ok, I'm going in......
> 
> I'm gonna attempt velvetta cheese!


LOL! I want a status report when you are done. Canning cheese food products scares me.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> LOL! I want a status report when you are done. Canning cheese food products scares me.


It sucks!

Felt like I was battling a dang bear! Cheese everywhere trying to figure out the best spoon! Goodness! I may have to just bite the bullet and buy the freeze dried stuff!

I got four, four dang jelly jars from a huge block of velevetta. Which I knew going in....

I'm whooped. Thougt I'd have more satisfaction.


----------



## kappydell

you should have canned hard cheese - texture changes a bit, but cheese tastes good. just cut up in chunks to fit jar with jars set in pan of boiling water. cheese melts down to fill spaces. keep adding until jar is 1 inch from top. can be water bathed canned for 40 min same as tomatoes. not usda approved, btw, but wtf, neither is canning velveeta... 

im canning cooked hamburger today as part of my 'canning rotation' of 1 canner full of chicken, followed by one of pork, beef stew meat, hamburger; continued as long as desired or sales keep coming. one full rotation coupled with 2 canned hams equals 1 month of meat. i have also canned ham chunks at ham sale time. tastes just great!


----------



## DJgang

kappydell said:


> you should have canned hard cheese - texture changes a bit, but cheese tastes good. just cut up in chunks to fit jar with jars set in pan of boiling water. cheese melts down to fill spaces. keep adding until jar is 1 inch from top. can be water bathed canned for 40 min same as tomatoes. not usda approved, btw, but wtf, neither is canning velveeta...
> 
> im canning cooked hamburger today as part of my 'canning rotation' of 1 canner full of chicken, followed by one of pork, beef stew meat, hamburger; continued as long as desired or sales keep coming. one full rotation coupled with 2 canned hams equals 1 month of meat. i have also canned ham chunks at ham sale time. tastes just great!


Yeah, hard cheese looks easier. I was trying something I thought my kids might eat on broccoli....haha.

What type of ham do you get to can? Fresh or cured?


----------



## Meerkat

DJgang said:


> It sucks!
> 
> Felt like I was battling a dang bear! Cheese everywhere trying to figure out the best spoon! Goodness! I may have to just bite the bullet and buy the freeze dried stuff!
> 
> I got four, four dang jelly jars from a huge block of velevetta. Which I knew going in....
> 
> I'm whooped. Thougt I'd have more satisfaction.


 LOL,I think I may go for the dried stuff too,until I can really get dowm my canning to a science.:hmmm:


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> It sucks!
> 
> Felt like I was battling a dang bear! Cheese everywhere trying to figure out the best spoon! Goodness! I may have to just bite the bullet and buy the freeze dried stuff!
> 
> I got four, four dang jelly jars from a huge block of velevetta. Which I knew going in....
> 
> I'm whooped. Thougt I'd have more satisfaction.


You could always get the jars of Velveeta or Cheez Whiz. Not sure if Cheez Whiz is still on the market but I remember it from my childhood.

I heard you can store cheese at room temp if it has been coated with a thick layer of hard cheese wax.


----------



## Grimm

We have leftover raw ground beef patties and hot dogs from Roo's party today. I plan to use the beef to make meat balls and can them and the dogs. The leftover veggie platter got tossed into my freezer bags of veggie bits for chicken stock and veggie stock. 

We also have our second fridge full of sodas and single serving bottles of water. We don't drink soda so those will last a while. We also now have extra condiments. 

"Le Sigh" Now that Roo's party is over I can take a short break and can all the pie pumpkins, beef, hot dogs, kidney beans, and stock.


----------



## PennyPincher

Did 7 quarts of chicken breast earlier

Have 20 pints of meatloaf in now (first time on the meatloaf)


----------



## RobertParsons

10 more pints of Banana Peppers, this time with some okra mixed in.


----------



## neldarez

Just skimmed the fat off a pot of chicken and broth, ran out of time last night so I put the whole thing in the fridge. Now I have to pull the chicken out and get the meat off to can. I'm so grateful for jars, rings, canners, supplies, chicken, beef........all of the things that let me prepare food for down the road. Grateful for electricity and the ease we enjoy in our preparations.


----------



## Grizz

*Meatloaf*

Pennypincher, do you have the recipes for Canning meatloaf handy? Thanks


----------



## Dakine

Grizz this is the recipe I used, but I substituted Pace hot salsa for the ketchup and I threw in a couple of cans of hot ortega chili's. The meatloaf is GREAT!!! I love it, just had some for lunch today in fact. I have 14 quarts canned now I think, and I'll probably do another 7 or so next weekend.


----------



## Grimm

2 quarts with hot dogs- 8 each and 4 pints of meat balls and tomatoes.

I had 2 tins of diced tomatoes staring at me so I heated them up and poured them over the meatballs after I packed the jars. 

I have 2 pie pumpkins and 2.5 lbs of kidney beans to can this week. I'll process the pumpkins tomorrow even if I don't can them right away.


----------



## Grimm

I wanted to can some chicken fajita meat and was wondering if anyone has had any issues with certain spices. I was thinking of raw packing the chicken in the jars with the spices as follows

1/4 cup orange juice
1/4 cup lime juice
dried minced garlic
dried minced onion
ground cumin
oregano 
dried cilantro
ground black pepper

Does anyone think that these will turn nasty if I can them?


----------



## partdeux

Grimm,

We have not had any issues with any of those spices. Run a batch through and see how it tastes. If it works great, if not, you've only lost a little bit.


----------



## GrizzledBastard

Just getting started on this canning thing from a "prepper" standpoint. Been canning all my fresh caught albacore tuna for years. We just had a new store open up locally and they were selling an "off brand" boneless, skinless, chicken breasts. I canned up what I was able to buy and that amounted to almost 3 full 1/2 pint flats. I kept it simple with just a dash of sea salt in the jars. Next batch will get the same treatment that all my Albacore gets. A healthy tablespoon of pickled sliced jalapeno with a tad of the brine included. 

I'd like to move on to can some meat to be used for whatever we may desire just like the chicken. What cut of meat would be best for this purpose?


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Ok. A few of you have been asking me when I was going to start canning like everyone else. Good news! My All-American 21qt canner shipped today! I hope to get it soon and get to work! Thanks everyone for getting me to get off my a$$ and do something!!! ;-)


----------



## Grimm

GrizzledBastard said:


> Just getting started on this canning thing from a "prepper" standpoint. Been canning all my fresh caught albacore tuna for years. We just had a new store open up locally and they were selling an "off brand" boneless, skinless, chicken breasts. I canned up what I was able to buy and that amounted to almost 3 full 1/2 pint flats. I kept it simple with just a dash of sea salt in the jars. Next batch will get the same treatment that all my Albacore gets. A healthy tablespoon of pickled sliced jalapeno with a tad of the brine included.
> 
> I'd like to move on to can some meat to be used for whatever we may desire just like the chicken. What cut of meat would be best for this purpose?


Run some test batches of different meats to see if you like the textures. I just canned hot dogs and meatballs. Both from leftovers from our daughter's b-day party. The meatballs were leftover raw beef patties I spiced and broiled. I had been meaning to can hot dogs for a while but didn't want to waste the money to buy dogs just to try.

I will be canning beef and pork when it goes on sale.


----------



## GrizzledBastard

I'm looking for something similar to the product I buy at Costco. They have a canned chicken and a canned beef. It's shreds nicely and makes for real quick easy taco meat, bbq beef, or anything else you would use shredded beef. 

I can always find stew meat in the store. Just thought I'd check to see what cut others are using to end up with a similar result.

I have plans to can up some beef hot dogs soon.


----------



## Grimm

GrizzledBastard said:


> I'm looking for something similar to the product I buy at Costco. They have a canned chicken and a canned beef. It's shreds nicely and makes for real quick easy taco meat, bbq beef, or anything else you would use shredded beef.
> 
> I can always find stew meat in the store. Just thought I'd check to see what cut others are using to end up with a similar result.
> 
> I have plans to can up some beef hot dogs soon.


When I canned my chicken I boiled whole chickens and stripped the meat from the bones. I packed the cooked meat in jars with broth. It can be shredded with little effort and a fork. I'm sure you could boil beef and get the same result.


----------



## GrizzledBastard

I just went with the raw breast meat cubed up and placed in the jars leaving sufficient headspace and added a dash of sea salt. It has plenty of moisture content for pressure cooking. Just tried a 1/2 pint today and it's great. It's just plain 'ol chicken that shreds right up like chunk tuna. 

I'm confident a decent meat cut will do the same.


----------



## Davarm

It was leftovers again for me tonight.

Lentils(brown), spaghetti, potatoes and butter beans. My new(replacement) dehydrator is being delivered tomorrow so I will be slowing down on the canning now and going back to dehydrating again. I was lost without my dehydrator.


----------



## Grimm

4 pints of red kidney beans in the canner and a pot of the remaining beans on the stove cooking. The pot of beans should yield another 4-5 pints.

Picked up 2 more pie pumpkins today to can. Also grabbed 2 boneless beef loin steaks from the manager special section of the butcher case. These are in the freezer til I figure out what to do with them. The 2 bone-in steaks are tonight's dinner and the bones will be put aside for stock.

I have a freezer bag full of veggie scraps for veggie stock. I just need to wait til Roo and my DH go to bed before I make and can that. I have been dominating the kitchen and my DH has not been able to make cookies and he is on sugar withdrawal.


----------



## neldarez

DH is cutting more firewood today and I sent a jar of lemon cake with lemon frosting that OCH taught me how to can. DH is home now and said the other guy just was amazed at the cake, they shared...lol It was delish.........


----------



## lotsoflead

butternut squash, long neck pumpkins, blue hubbards, plan on having a hundred qts by thursday using two 915s and still have 37qts left from last yr.


----------



## Grimm

The other 4 pints of kidney beans are in the canner.

I am taking a break til after Roo is in bed. After she goes down I will can the pumpkins. I have 4 pint jars left and 2 and a half cases of quarts. I'll have to use the quarts.


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> DH is cutting more firewood today and I sent a jar of lemon cake with lemon frosting that OCH taught me how to can. DH is home now and said the other guy just was amazed at the cake, they shared...lol It was delish.........


How is he doing? The friend I mean.


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> How is he doing? The friend I mean.


He didn't die from the cake if that's what you're asking!!


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> He didn't die from the cake if that's what you're asking!!


LOL! Lets hope we have that luck when I can bacon next week.


----------



## Grimm

4 quarts and 1 pint of pie pumpkin in the canner. Also a quart bag full of toasted pumpkin seeds.

Now my goal is to slowly empty the freezer and can the berries and veggie scraps(in stock).


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I have followed this thread for a whole, but never paid a whole lot of attention since I didn't have a canner. Now I have my pressure canner and I have a couple of questions.

First, why does the book say to never can your meats in gravy?

Second, I have a really good yellow rice/chicken breast meal I cook. Can I can everything together including the rice? Will the rice get overlooked by cooking it first and then canning it?


----------



## Grimm

Startingout-Blair said:


> I have followed this thread for a whole, but never paid a whole lot of attention since I didn't have a canner. Now I have my pressure canner and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> First, why does the book say to never can your meats in gravy?
> 
> Second, I have a really good yellow rice/chicken breast meal I cook. Can I can everything together including the rice? Will the rice get overlooked by cooking it first and then canning it?


A lot of the 'don'ts' the books give are because they are not FDA approved. That doesn't stop a lot of us from doing it anyway.

From what I have read rice can get overly mushy when canned. Haven't tried it but maybe raw rice in your recipe in the canner may work nicely.


----------



## DJgang

Startingout-Blair said:


> I have followed this thread for a whole, but never paid a whole lot of attention since I didn't have a canner. Now I have my pressure canner and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> First, why does the book say to never can your meats in gravy?
> 
> Second, I have a really good yellow rice/chicken breast meal I cook. Can I can everything together including the rice? Will the rice get overlooked by cooking it first and then canning it?


Gravy is sometimes flour based. And I've heard rice can hold botulism.

So can your chicken without the rice and just make rice like normal, having the canned chicken ready to pour over, etc. I have quiet a few things that I've canned that way.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Gravy is sometimes flour based. And I've heard rice can hold botulism.
> 
> So can your chicken without the rice and just make rice like normal, having the canned chicken ready to pour over, etc. I have quiet a few things that I've canned that way.


Would gravy be an issue if it were corn starch based?


----------



## partdeux

Grimm said:


> Would gravy be an issue if it were corn starch based?


how about clear gel?


----------



## ashley8072

More cheese. Have 8 pints in the bath now. Only 10 more pounds to go. We had nachos tonight and since I was doing cheese, I figured open one I've canned. It was from December of last year. Came out much easier than I'd expected and was friggin great! I don't think I'll ever get to the boxes of velveeta. Lol!


----------



## Dakine

I canned 20 lbs of chicken last night, I think I'm going to buy a turkey today, or maybe I'll do some butter. As someone else mentioned awhile back this thread or maybe another, it would be really nice to have buttered potatoes in the PAW


----------



## RUN1251

About this time of year a stir near me gives away free turkeys if you spend a certain amount of money with them. I have never canned turkey before but thisnis a great opportunity to put up some free meat. How do I do that? Should I cook it first and cut up the meat and then can it or what? I'm very new to canning and would appreciate as much advise as possible. Thanks


----------



## Grimm

RUN1251 said:


> About this time of year a stir near me gives away free turkeys if you spend a certain amount of money with them. I have never canned turkey before but thisnis a great opportunity to put up some free meat. How do I do that? Should I cook it first and cut up the meat and then can it or what? I'm very new to canning and would appreciate as much advise as possible. Thanks


A whole turkey might be hard to cut raw meat from to raw pack jars.

You can kill two birds with one stone and boil the turkey with some veggies. Once the bird is cooked take it out of the pot but keep simmering the veggies. When the turkey cools debone it and toss the bones back in the pot to simmer. pack jars with the cooked meat and add a little broth or water. Can the jars in a pressure canner. Simmer the veggies and bones for a while then strain. Can the stock and you have now canned meat AND stock! All with a free turkey!


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> Would gravy be an issue if it were corn starch based?


I have no idea! But I'll have my people contact your people and we will get an answer. :2thumb: haha, I'll call mama or her friend.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> I have no idea! But I'll have my people contact your people and we will get an answer. :2thumb: haha, I'll call mama or her friend.


Thanks. I'm not a gravy person but I do use thicker soups and stews in cooking and would love to can some.


----------



## RUN1251

What size jars should I use and how long do I pressure cook them? I know I sound dumb but I'm just learning.


----------



## DJgang

RUN1251 said:


> What size jars should I use and how long do I pressure cook them? I know I sound dumb but I'm just learning.


Well, gonna be according to the contents! . What ya cooking up?


----------



## Grimm

RUN1251 said:


> What size jars should I use and how long do I pressure cook them? I know I sound dumb but I'm just learning.


I used pints when I canned chicken. I went with the rule that a pint will hold a pound of meat.

Here is a good place to start for canning meat...
http://www.simplycanning.com/canning-meat.html


----------



## WatchUr6

RUN1251 said:


> What size jars should I use and how long do I pressure cook them? I know I sound dumb but I'm just learning.


It depends on how many people you are storing for. I am storing for 6 (2 adults and 4 kids). I use quarts because you can get 2lbs of meat in them. Meats need to be pressure canned for 90 minutes. Altitude also makes a difference on the amount of pressure that you use. I'm over 6000 feet, so I use 15lbs.

A great book is Ball blue book guide to preserving.


----------



## timmie

bought 50 pounds of red potatoes for five dollars. went out to my truck and got some more money and bought another 50 pounds[all of them] canned up a bunch and dehydrating the rest.:2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

timmie said:


> bought 50 pounds of red potatoes for five dollars. went out to my truck and got some more money and bought another 50 pounds[all of them] canned up a bunch and dehydrating the rest.:2thumb:


Great deal! Was it a chain store or a ma and pa market?


----------



## timmie

Grimm said:


> Great deal! Was it a chain store or a ma and pa market?


chain store[super foods]


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

I cooked corned beef brisket in the crockpots
About 40 lbs of it.
And amazingly it all fit in 6 quart jars?
Another strange thing every one including the dog looks lazy
and fat?
Surely it's just coincidence?


----------



## Dakine

I got 8 lbs of butter while at the store and I'm going to can that on Sunday! I was going to get more chicken too, but it's not on sale anymore and back at $3 lb for boneless skinless breasts so maybe I'll check one of the other chains and go with roast beef this time instead if I can find that on a good sale.


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> I got 8 lbs of butter while at the store and I'm going to can that on Sunday! I was going to get more chicken too, but it's not on sale anymore and back at $3 lb for boneless skinless breasts so maybe I'll check one of the other chains and go with roast beef this time instead if I can find that on a good sale.


Have you canned butter before? I haven't but I've printed out the 2 ways they have shown on here. I'll try that one of these days but to tell ya the truth, I much prefer margarine! We just had chicken legs/thighs on sale for .99 and I bought a bunch and canned it up. I'm with you, looking for the sales while there are any and taking advantage of them.


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> I got 8 lbs of butter while at the store and I'm going to can that on Sunday! I was going to get more chicken too, but it's not on sale anymore and back at $3 lb for boneless skinless breasts so maybe I'll check one of the other chains and go with roast beef this time instead if I can find that on a good sale.


Ho do you can butter?


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> Ho do you can butter?


Here ya go: http://www.alpharubicon.com/primitive/canbuttervertex.htm

I did 18 half pints the other week, and had butter left over that I put into a pint jar and kept upstairs (rather than put in basement storage). Just opened it today to try it out on some Italian bread, and it was really good.  (And I'm still here. )


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> Here ya go: http://www.alpharubicon.com/primitive/canbuttervertex.htm
> 
> I did 18 half pints the other week, and had butter left over that I put into a pint jar and kept upstairs (rather than put in basement storage). Just opened it today to try it out on some Italian bread, and it was really good.  (And I'm still here. )


Thank you. I'll have to get some more pint and half pint jars to try this.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Gonna cross-post this here for y'all. Got an email from Ball canning/Jarden brand about 2 webcasts on Nov 26. If you go to 
www.freshpreserving.com and sign up for their newsletter, you should get the info emailed to you.

Cyber Monday, 11/26, they will have 2 webcasts with exclusive savings offers for viewers, along with jam making demonstrations, recipes, and craft ideas. Hopefully, being a cyber Monday deal, the savings and info will be worth checking into.


----------



## *Andi

More juice ... cranberries ...


----------



## Grimm

I'm not canning anything right now but I thought I'd share my big score with you all. I just picked up 45 boxes of 12 'all-in-one' canning lids for less than $0.50 a box! They are made by Anchor Hocking. I am excited that my CL ad paid off! Now I need more jars.


----------



## PennyPincher

Grizz said:


> Pennypincher, do you have the recipes for Canning meatloaf handy? Thanks


I just mixed up my regular meatloaf recipe minus the bread I used to put in. Bread expands in meatloaf. I did see a youtube video of someone using crackers but I also have a wheat/gluten problem so I just skipped it all together.

Then I chose to can in pint jars. I left 1" head space and also put a dimple in the top of the meat loaf so fat could collect there if needed. The hardest part was getting the meatloaf against the jar without air spaces. I actually was unable to do it. I just did the best I could figuring the fat would need somewhere to go. When I was done with filling jars I cleaned the rims very well with just a plain paper towel. All my jars sealed! I haven't eaten any yet as I also had enough left over for a large pan of meatloaf besides.

75 minutes on the pints at 11 psi are the instructions for all meats with my canner at my altitude.


----------



## PennyPincher

RUN1251 said:


> What size jars should I use and how long do I pressure cook them? I know I sound dumb but I'm just learning.


I asked the same questions when I started.

As for what size jars to use that depends on how many people you want to feed from 1 jar. A pint will hold about a pound of meat if raw packed, which cooks down to about 0.8 pounds (12-13 oz). This is about 2.5 -3 servings and would be fine for me, my husband and a young child or just my DH and me if we are hungry. A quart jar holds almost 2 pounds of chicken. This is what my husband uses for his salads for lunch for 5 days each week and I can make a chicken pie or stew out of it and feed the family.

I can my soups and chilis in pints as they are perfect for individual servings and often eat these for lunches. I have recently done some in quarts and these should feed DH, myself and our 14 year old son. Stock goes in quarts. I just did meatloaf in pints. If I wanted to serve it to more than 2 people at a time I would put some up in quarts or just open another pint.

4 Italian sausage fit just fine in a pint so that's what I do.

I guess you just need to figure out how many people you are feeding with each thing and how many jars you want to open.


----------



## jsriley5

Finally have the SO convinced that we can safely pressure can meat and she is getting her canner back from here sister this week. We will soon be doing stews chilli soups and ham and beans and some just plain hamburger and some mexicn and italian spiced burger. Can't wait to start seeing the jars accumulate in the storage area. I need to get the stuff and pick a "good pain" day to make a bunch of stackable jar crates to make storing them easier as well as moving or loading them up easier. And protect them if we travel. Grama used to have a bunch of those think I can remember how to duplicate them.


----------



## Grimm

jsriley5 said:


> Finally have the SO convinced that we can safely pressure can meat and she is getting her canner back from here sister this week. We will soon be doing stews chilli soups and ham and beans and some just plain hamburger and some mexicn and italian spiced burger. Can't wait to start seeing the jars accumulate in the storage area. I need to get the stuff and pick a "good pain" day to make a bunch of stackable jar crates to make storing them easier as well as moving or loading them up easier. And protect them if we travel. Grama used to have a bunch of those think I can remember how to duplicate them.


When you make your crates I'd love to see them. Or maybe you can post the plans.


----------



## PennyPincher

Anyone ever raw pack pork chops with the bones? That's what I want to do next. I LOVE pork chops. What's the texture like? DO they holdtogetehr? Can I grill or fry them after canning them when I want to eat them?


----------



## jsriley5

Grimm said:


> When you make your crates I'd love to see them. Or maybe you can post the plans.


Sure but don't hold your breath I'm slow


----------



## DJgang

Stackable jar crates :factor10:

Is this something I could turn into a project for 'school' for the boys? Hum.....

Yes, can ya give us a hint, like size, a plan? Oh my goodness... I would live some crates!!!


----------



## DJgang

PennyPincher said:


> Anyone ever raw pack pork chops with the bones? That's what I want to do next. I LOVE pork chops. What's the texture like? DO they holdtogetehr? Can I grill or fry them after canning them when I want to eat them?


I have not done any pork except smoked butt and it of course was cooked.
I've been wanting to get tenderloin when on sale and slice up, etc and can.

Maybe someone else can chime in!


----------



## DJgang

timmie said:


> bought 50 pounds of red potatoes for five dollars. went out to my truck and got some more money and bought another 50 pounds[all of them] canned up a bunch and dehydrating the rest.:2thumb:


Good deal! I sliced up mine and dehydrated....we make scalloped potatoes now all the time with dry milk and sour cream and onion mix that I got from the Mennonite bakery. Big hit here.


----------



## Freyadog

Todays canning will be deer as soon as Thumper finishes cutting it up. Probably in chunks for stews for over the winter and then some ground meat and some jerky.


----------



## Freyadog

PennyPincher said:


> I just mixed up my regular meatloaf recipe minus the bread I used to put in. Bread expands in meatloaf. I did see a youtube video of someone using crackers but I also have a wheat/gluten problem so I just skipped it all together.
> 
> Then I chose to can in pint jars. I left 1" head space and also put a dimple in the top of the meat loaf so fat could collect there if needed. The hardest part was getting the meatloaf against the jar without air spaces. I actually was unable to do it. I just did the best I could figuring the fat would need somewhere to go. When I was done with filling jars I cleaned the rims very well with just a plain paper towel. All my jars sealed! I haven't eaten any yet as I also had enough left over for a large pan of meatloaf besides.
> 
> 75 minutes on the pints at 11 psi are the instructions for all meats with my canner at my altitude.


Can you show us a picture of the finished product on a plate? I am pretty funny about my meatloaf and the texture has to be just right or I gag.


----------



## DJgang

I've got just four pints of chicken soup stock in the canner about to turn off right now.

Got some hamburger meat thawing and I've got a huge head of cabbage, thought about making my meatball stew, it's meatballs made with liptons onion soup mix and cabbage, water of course and beef bullion to taste, I slightly brown meat before adding to water and cabbage, I'll probably just barely cook and pack it all in jars. It may be tomorrow, probably make the meatballs tonight if I can get this headache gone.


----------



## DJgang

Well decided to go with sloppy joes. Made a recipe so that I can determine how much I will have to increase to at least get maybe 10 pints. They were good, so I'll make some more up tomorrow and get to canning.

I'll post sloppy joe recipe if anyone wants....

And I haven't forgot about asking about corn starch, moms been sick this weekend, I'll see her tomorrow.


----------



## Grimm

I had a question... I have a chicken fajitas recipe that calls for a small amount of lime juice and orange juice. Does anyone know how these will be when canned? Will they turn or go bad?


----------



## payo72

Put up 7 quarts chicken, 3 quarts chicken broth, 4 quarts chili!


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> Good deal! I sliced up mine and dehydrated....we make scalloped potatoes now all the time with dry milk and sour cream and onion mix that I got from the Mennonite bakery. Big hit here.


DJ, would you mind sharing your recipe using the dried taters? 
also I would love your sloppy joe recipe.........thanks in advance!


----------



## kappydell

made up beef stew meat. found out that the beef chuck roast i hand trimmed was much less fat than the store bought stew meat, and cheaper too. guess what Im getting from now on? only 1 jar did not seal (2nd time it has failed, it gets marked and put to 'other uses' now...) so we will be eating some stew tomorrow.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> I had a question... I have a chicken fajitas recipe that calls for a small amount of lime juice and orange juice. Does anyone know how these will be when canned? Will they turn or go bad?


Being very acidic, I personally would think that they would be fine. I remember you asking before.

I was looking for a scalloped potato recipe for my dehydrated potatoes and found this page

http://www.realfood4realpeople.com/potatoes.html

Good page I think! I've adapted my potatoes various ways, but that's the base that I use....going to get sloppy joe recipe now.


----------



## DJgang

kappydell said:


> made up beef stew meat. found out that the beef chuck roast i hand trimmed was much less fat than the store bought stew meat, and cheaper too. guess what Im getting from now on? only 1 jar did not seal (2nd time it has failed, it gets marked and put to 'other uses' now...) so we will be eating some stew tomorrow.


Yes! I rarely buy already cut up stew meat, to me it's tough and fatty. I recently get 1/3 of a side of pasture raised beef. The stew meat is almost sirloin looking with a round bone in it. I'm looking forward to making stew with this cut. I've also got three huge bags of bones with little meat and fat, I'm gonna trim the fat and see what I can get out of it all making stock. That will be a middle of winter job there, haha!


----------



## DJgang

Sloppy Joe

2 LB Ground Hamburger
1 Cup chopped onions (add bell pepper if you like too)
3 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 Cup Ketchup
1/4 Cup water (I used a little more, I like sloppy)
2 T Brown Sugar
2 T Apple Cider Vinegar
2 tsp. mustard


Brown meat and onions. Drain. 
Add other ingredients.

Can according to Meat Canning directions.


This yielded me only 3 pints.


----------



## kappydell

DJgang said:


> Yes! I rarely buy already cut up stew meat, to me it's tough and fatty. I recently get 1/3 of a side of pasture raised beef. The stew meat is almost sirloin looking with a round bone in it. I'm looking forward to making stew with this cut. I've also got three huge bags of bones with little meat and fat, I'm gonna trim the fat and see what I can get out of it all making stock. That will be a middle of winter job there, haha!


Do you bake the bones first to get them brown, or just commence to boiling right away? I like the color & flavor of the stock made from the browned bones better...


----------



## marlas1too

14 quarts of beef stew


----------



## neldarez

Just have to add the broth....chicken soup......yum


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> Just have to add the broth....chicken soup......yum


That looks sooooooo good! I am bringing Roo and we are buggin' in with you!


----------



## DJgang

kappydell said:


> Do you bake the bones first to get them brown, or just commence to boiling right away? I like the color & flavor of the stock made from the browned bones better...


I like browned too! So that's what I do, brown up just a little and slow simmer. Yum!


----------



## partdeux

kappydell said:


> Do you bake the bones first to get them brown, or just commence to boiling right away? I like the color & flavor of the stock made from the browned bones better...


bake beef bones first... poultry doesn't require baking


----------



## machinist

I defrosted the freezer and found some old ham that needed to be used, so my wife is making LARGE quantities of ham/bean/onion soup. She has 11 quarts canned so far. 

Also found some burger that needs used, so it looks like we will make a humongous pot of chili and can that, too. Great to have soups canned and ready to heat-'n-eat.


----------



## neldarez

machinist said:


> I defrosted the freezer and found some old ham that needed to be used, so my wife is making LARGE quantities of ham/bean/onion soup. She has 11 quarts canned so far.
> 
> Also found some burger that needs used, so it looks like we will make a humongous pot of chili and can that, too. Great to have soups canned and ready to heat-'n-eat.


I've never canned anything with beans in it......I've made bean and ham before with white beans.....is that how she does it? I assume you can it for the length of time the meat needs?


----------



## Dakine

I have only canned my chili with beans so far, but I didnt do anything special at all. I used pint jars and did 75 mins at 11 lbs just like all pints I've canned so far.

I've had a few jars for lunches and stuff so far and no problems what-so-ever, is there something special about canning beans? Since the beans I used came out of a can I never even considered that there might be a problem putting them back into a canned jar...


----------



## DJgang

Dakine said:


> I have only canned my chili with beans so far, but I didnt do anything special at all. I used pint jars and did 75 mins at 11 lbs just like all pints I've canned so far.
> 
> I've had a few jars for lunches and stuff so far and no problems what-so-ever, is there something special about canning beans? Since the beans I used came out of a can I never even considered that there might be a problem putting them back into a canned jar...


If anything, they may be mushy. Other than that I think you are just fine!


----------



## jsriley5

Not canning anything yet today but the Canner is in the house finally, I need to go fetch my several dozen jars from the farm (at mom and dads) Then I want to start doing bulk meats and prepared stews, chilli and such. Need to make sure dad knows if he wants to shoot a extra deer or even two I"ll pay to have it ground up love deer meat for chilli.


----------



## machinist

Wife followed the Ball Blue Book directions. Chopped ham, chopped onions, and mixed beans. Soak the beans for half an hour, simmer it all for 2 hours, and process for 1 1/2 hours at 10 pounds pressure. 

It takes forever to cook beans, it seems like to me. Dunno yet about the chili process. I'll see what she comes up with.


----------



## Freyadog

DJgang said:


> Sloppy Joe
> 
> 2 LB Ground Hamburger
> 1 Cup chopped onions (add bell pepper if you like too)
> 3 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
> 1 1/2 Cup Ketchup
> 1/4 Cup water (I used a little more, I like sloppy)
> 2 T Brown Sugar
> 2 T Apple Cider Vinegar
> 2 tsp. mustard
> 
> Brown meat and onions. Drain.
> Add other ingredients.
> 
> Can according to Meat Canning directions.
> 
> This yielded me only 3 pints.


Thank goodness a recipe without green peppers. Highly allergic to those things and all recipes I have found had green peppers and I did not know what they would taste like without adding them. THANK YOU


----------



## Grimm

2 quarts and a pint of vegetable broth in the canner. I think I'll stick with beef and chicken stocks. Saving all those veggies for broth yielded so little...! I do have chicken for stock but no veggies! :booboo:

Have to start factoring 2 extra mouths. DH wants to add 2 of his 4 siblings to our preps. I figure the extra food couldn't hurt.


----------



## PennyPincher

DJgang said:


> If anything, they may be mushy. Other than that I think you are just fine!


Beans get mushy with cooking and then canning. Really mushy when canned twice!

I accidentally discovered how to avoid mushy beans. I start with dry beans and soak over night as directed and then drain the water. Then instructions for dry beans state to bring to a boil and cook for 30 minutes or something but SKIP THIS STEP. I then put them in with my chili and season the whole batch. I heat the chili only long enough to try to get the flavor right. Then I can it. This way the beans get cooked only once (when they are canning). Leave extra 'juice' in your chili as the beans will soak some of it up as they are canning. No mushy beans!!!


----------



## DJgang

PennyPincher said:


> Beans get mushy with cooking and then canning. Really mushy when canned twice!
> 
> I accidentally discovered how to avoid mushy beans. I start with dry beans and soak over night as directed and then drain the water. Then instructions for dry beans state to bring to a boil and cook for 30 minutes or something but SKIP THIS STEP. I then put them in with my chili and season the whole batch. I heat the chili only long enough to try to get the flavor right. Then I can it. This way the beans get cooked only once (when they are canning). Leave extra 'juice' in your chili as the beans will soak some of it up as they are canning. No mushy beans!!!


I think that I soaked my pintos maybe three or four hours, drained, brought to boil, and packed. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## ashley8072

goshengirl said:


> Here ya go: http://www.alpharubicon.com/primitive/canbuttervertex.htm
> 
> I did 18 half pints the other week, and had butter left over that I put into a pint jar and kept upstairs (rather than put in basement storage). Just opened it today to try it out on some Italian bread, and it was really good.  (And I'm still here. )


I've really been wanting to do this since we get soooo much butter each month from Commodities and Wic. I wasn't sure which kind and forget to read up on it when I can. DEF going to be canning some butter tomorrow. I got about 30 small tubs in the freezer. Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## jsriley5

ashley8072 said:


> I've really been wanting to do this since we get soooo much butter each month from Commodities and Wic. I wasn't sure which kind and forget to read up on it when I can. DEF going to be canning some butter tomorrow. I got about 30 small tubs in the freezer. Thanks so much for posting this!


Ditto!!!!! couple years ago I ran into a dollar a lb butter on special right after christmas I got a bunch and kept the extra in the freezer but if I had know it was this easy to can it up I"d have gotten much much more and will now be scoping out the after holiday sales for a similar deal.


----------



## Meerkat

We bought 50lb.s of carrots for $30.They were organic and really pretty carrots.Would have bought them if they were'nt organic,but thats the only large bags they had,2, 25lb. bags.We got exactly 42 qt.s out of them.

I know thats a lot for carrots but they keep going up so I got them.

Love this new AA canner,it cans 14 qt.s at a time.Next hope to get some of the .39 a pound sweet potatoes.


----------



## DJgang

ashley8072 said:


> I've really been wanting to do this since we get soooo much butter each month from Commodities and Wic. I wasn't sure which kind and forget to read up on it when I can. DEF going to be canning some butter tomorrow. I got about 30 small tubs in the freezer. Thanks so much for posting this!


Research some more because I think you are suppose to use real butter. Just double check. I assuming your tubs are margarine. I may be wrong so I'll look around as well. Just don't want you to start this process and end up with jars over half full with water. (I've never attempted this either)


----------



## DJgang

Meerkat said:


> We bought 50lb.s of carrots for $30.They were organic and really pretty carrots.Would have bought them if they were'nt organic,but thats the only large bags they had,2, 25lb. bags.We got exactly 42 qt.s out of them.
> 
> I know thats a lot for carrots but they keep going up so I got them.
> 
> Love this new AA canner,it cans 14 qt.s at a time.Next hope to get some of the .39 a pound sweet potatoes.


42 quarts! You go!!! So that's where ya been? Canning? I'm going to get sweet potatoes very soon!


----------



## Meerkat

DJgang said:


> 42 quarts! You go!!! So that's where ya been? Canning? I'm going to get sweet potatoes very soon!


So much to do and the kids and grandkids hardly visit anymore,they use to help when they came on vacation.Thay all live 400 to 800 miles away,now gas is so high and they have grandkids now too so they have to help with those.Oldest has two she is rasing,one only 2 mo.s old now,other one a 4 yr.old fireball.

So holding off on sweets this week.


----------



## ashley8072

Ok so here's the recap on the butter. I had 17 small tubs of Blue Bonnet light (that's the free stuff I get), then I had 8 bars of LandOLakes real butter. I'm waiting on the result of both now. I did 8 of both, then at least I'm not completely out if this all goes downhill. Lol!

Meerkat, how'd you slice them up?


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> Sloppy Joe
> 
> 2 LB Ground Hamburger
> 1 Cup chopped onions (add bell pepper if you like too)
> 3 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
> 1 1/2 Cup Ketchup
> 1/4 Cup water (I used a little more, I like sloppy)
> 2 T Brown Sugar
> 2 T Apple Cider Vinegar
> 2 tsp. mustard
> 
> Brown meat and onions. Drain.
> Add other ingredients.
> 
> Can according to Meat Canning directions.
> 
> This yielded me only 3 pints.


I made your sloppy joe recipe last night for us and a friend, all in agreement that is the BEST sloppy joes ever......awesome recipe. Made up 7 lbs worth today and have 7 quarts in the canner....excellent recipe:congrat:


----------



## payo72

With butter on sale right now, this is one to try!!


We will be canning more pork today, probably 15lbs worth!


----------



## DJgang

neldarez said:


> I made your sloppy joe recipe last night for us and a friend, all in agreement that is the BEST sloppy joes ever......awesome recipe. Made up 7 lbs worth today and have 7 quarts in the canner....excellent recipe:congrat:


Yeah!!! It is good! Even my hubby likes it!

I did less mustard because I dont care for mustard, wish I had done more onions....and I think the I added more water because I like sloppy.

So glad y'all enjoyed it!


----------



## DJgang

Well, sweet taters on sale, gonna can and dehydrate them.

Got some apples that I need to do something with. I am in love with my red hot candy apples, but don't need that much sugar, so may end up dicing and dehydrating them to add to oatmeal or something.

Made a big pot of chili yesterday, either husband has to eat today, or I'm gonna can it up too.

My mom made banana bread the other day in jars, she said they sealed and are good. Can't believe mom did that, she's always been a "the extension said you can't do that" type of gal, but she's been reading Canning Granny thanks to me :laugh:


----------



## Davarm

DJgang said:


> Well, sweet taters on sale, gonna can and dehydrate them.


With the sweet potatoes your going dehydrate, have you ever thought about candying them.

Thats not like the Candied Sweet Potatoes that you serve on the table, its covering sweet potato slices that have been partially cooked in sugar overnight then dehydrating them.

It comes out really good and they can be eaten straight the tray and taste kinda like they belong in a trail mix.


----------



## DJgang

Davarm said:


> With the sweet potatoes your going dehydrate, have you ever thought about candying them.
> 
> Thats not like the Candied Sweet Potatoes that you serve on the table, its covering sweet potato slices that have been partially cooked in sugar overnight then dehydrating them.
> 
> It comes out really good and they can be eaten straight the tray and taste kinda like they belong in a trail mix.


Can I do this with brown sugar and not white refined?


----------



## *Andi

The first canning of deer is on now ... looks like we will have two more.


----------



## Grimm

I am running a test quart jar of the chicken fajitas with the lime and orange juice. I am also using one of the new 'all-in-one' lids.

I am using chicken thighs for the fajitas instead of breasts since they were cheaper. Also picked up 4 pounds of ground beef for more canned meatballs. The batch I made from the leftover hamburger meat came out dry. I am going to add more diced tomatoes and not broil them for as long in the oven.


----------



## Grimm

4 quarts of meatballs with diced tomatoes in the canner. I made the meatballs twice the size of my first batch and only broiled them lightly. I also used fresh tomatoes instead of ones from a tin. 

I really needed something to take my mind off of things this evening. My parents are going back east to upstate NY to see my uncle who is on Death's door. They are leaving tomorrow night so Roo and I will be staying at their house while they are gone to take care of their Brittanys. With the rents out of state there will be no big family Thanksgiving dinner. To top it all off the DH and I lost one of our babies tonight. My DH's little Jameson passed away. He was our first bottle feeder kitten and my hubby's first real pet cat.


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> I really needed something to take my mind off of things this evening. My parents are going back east to upstate NY to see my uncle who is on Death's door. They are leaving tomorrow night so Roo and I will be staying at their house while they are gone to take care of their Brittanys. With the rents out of state there will be no big family Thanksgiving dinner. To top it all off the DH and I lost one of our babies tonight. My DH's little Jameson passed away. He was our first bottle feeder kitten and my hubby's first real pet cat.


((HUGS)) to you, Grimm. I once lost a fur baby right before Thanksgiving, too, and it's tough. And I'm sorry to hear about your uncle. It's a blessing that your folks will have a chance to visit with him before he passes. Your cyber family will be here for you on Thanksgiving if you need us.


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> ((HUGS)) to you, Grimm. I once lost a fur baby right before Thanksgiving, too, and it's tough. And I'm sorry to hear about your uncle. It's a blessing that your folks will have a chance to visit with him before he passes. Your cyber family will be here for you on Thanksgiving if you need us.


Thanks for the hugs.

I actually am the one who set it up for my parents to go back east. My FIL works for United so I had my DH talk to his dad about getting them the tickets so my mom can see her baby brother before he passes. Since my in-laws don't like me I told my hubby to not mention it was my idea to his family.

Jamie was my husband's first pet cat. We had 2 others at the time we got Jamie but he was my hubby's little buddy. He loved that cat and that cat loved him. I may have been the one to bottle feed him but my hubby bathed him, played with him and built steps so that itty bitty kitten could get on top of the dryer where the cat bowls were. We have lost 3 cats and 2 dogs since we got married and they all seem to go the same way... cancer. At least Jamie died with my husband holding him and not in his carrier on a midnight run to the vet.


----------



## Davarm

I made a half dozen pint jars of pepper paste, kinda like Tabasco or Louisiana Hot Sauce except that the peppers aren't pureed and a lot less liquid is used.

Instead of shaking it out of a bottle, you spoon it out. Going to give jars to family at the Thanksgiving meal Thursday.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I made a half dozen pint jars of pepper paste, kinda like Tabasco or Louisiana Hot Sauce except that the peppers aren't pureed and a lot less liquid is used.
> 
> Instead of shaking it out of a bottle, you spoon it out. Going to give jars to family at the Thanksgiving meal Thursday.


If peppers are as healthy for you as they say they are, you are about the healthiest fella on here! Hope you can still breathe tonight after the pepper fumes......:eyebulge:


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> Thanks for the hugs.
> 
> I actually am the one who set it up for my parents to go back east. My FIL works for United so I had my DH talk to his dad about getting them the tickets so my mom can see her baby brother before he passes. Since my in-laws don't like me I told my hubby to not mention it was my idea to his family.
> 
> Jamie was my husband's first pet cat. We had 2 others at the time we got Jamie but he was my hubby's little buddy. He loved that cat and that cat loved him. I may have been the one to bottle feed him but my hubby bathed him, played with him and built steps so that itty bitty kitten could get on top of the dryer where the cat bowls were. We have lost 3 cats and 2 dogs since we got married and they all seem to go the same way... cancer. At least Jamie died with my husband holding him and not in his carrier on a midnight run to the vet.


It must be going around Grimm, I have 2 cats that are brothers, slick and hairy, they are 12 yrs. old. 2 weeks ago Hairy disappeared, I don't know who misses him the most, me or Slick.........I'm sorry for your loss, pets are family and it hurts when they are gone. BUT, I would never not have them.......the life you have with them is worth it all! Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours...........if you lived closer, you could come over and we could hang out........


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> If peppers are as healthy for you as they say they are, you are about the healthiest fella on here! Hope you can still breathe tonight after the pepper fumes......:eyebulge:


There was no grinding tonight, I just held a bowl under the strings and snipped the peppers off into it. They went straight into the pressure cooker, no mess, no fuss AND NO FUMES.:groupwave:

Every now and then I make a batch of hot sauce that is so good that we just sit around and dip crackers in and eat them, this was one of those batches.


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> It must be going around Grimm, I have 2 cats that are brothers, slick and hairy, they are 12 yrs. old. 2 weeks ago Hairy disappeared, I don't know who misses him the most, me or Slick.........I'm sorry for your loss, pets are family and it hurts when they are gone. BUT, I would never not have them.......the life you have with them is worth it all! Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours...........if you lived closer, you could come over and we could hang out........


Before Jamie started getting worse we had been talking about getting a new dog. It has been 3 years since our last one and I just miss the walks.(and the slobbery wake ups) With our last one I'd walk him 3 times a day and make notes of where the swimming pools were, who got water delivery service, what fruit trees were in season etc. We have moved and I haven't had a chance to take a neighborhood inventory yet. Spending time at the vet's with Jamie has sucked a lot of this free time. I'm just glad the vet gave us extra pain meds for when it was his time and told us to just make him comfortable. It was bladder cancer and he just went rather fast and rather painless.

I need to stop taking in the strays and foundlings. I have my heart broken by them when they go early.

I need to get out of California too! But this is the only place both my DH and I can find work year round.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

Gonna pick up another turkey or two, canned one monday, at .58 cent a pound you cannot beat that...


----------



## neldarez

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> Gonna pick up another turkey or two, canned one monday, at .58 cent a pound you cannot beat that...


Our walmart is selling turkeys for .49 lb......I bought 4. Did you roast your turkey and then take the meat off and can it? I'm going to can some of them also.......


----------



## payo72

Davarm said:


> I made a half dozen pint jars of pepper paste, kinda like Tabasco or Louisiana Hot Sauce except that the peppers aren't pureed and a lot less liquid is used.
> 
> Instead of shaking it out of a bottle, you spoon it out. Going to give jars to family at the Thanksgiving meal Thursday.


Can you post this recipe?


----------



## Davarm

payo72 said:


> Can you post this recipe?


Its an easy make but first thing you need is dried chili's, I grow butt loads each year.

Cut the stems off enough to fill a pressure cooker and cover them with a 50/50 mix of spiced vinegar and water, I use McCormick Pickling Spice to make the vinegar. Add 2-3 talespoos of salt then close the pressure cooker up and cook for about 1 hour. My small pressure cooker cooks at 15 psi.

Dip the peppers out of the cooker and into a food processor and add just enough of the liquid from the pressure cooker to let the peppers blend up to a loose paste. Unless you have a food processor with extremely sharp blades, the peppers and seeds will not blend smooth but thats no problem.

When the mix is blended to your liking, fill it into pint jars and pressure around an hour and 15 minutes at 5 pounds. With all the vinegar, the paste could just be hot water bathed but I wanted the additional cooking time to further cook down the peppers.

I think what made this batch so good was that I made the spiced vinegar from red wine vinegar. I usually just use distilled white. I also used 4 different kinds of peppers in the batch and that does make a big difference in the final taste.


----------



## DJgang

Well I got 10 pints of sweet taters finished and six trays dehyrated as well.

I may do some of that ham today.


----------



## goshengirl

Tons of pork roast for today. I didn't plan on it, 'cause Lord knows it's bad timing. But there was so much marked down on manager's special and the nesting urges are just too strong right now, it had to come home with me. So bbq pulled pork it is...

Oh, and ground beef, too.


----------



## Survival_Foods_LLC

turkey turkey turkey turkey and more turkeys!!


----------



## Grimm

Survival_Foods_LLC said:


> turkey turkey turkey turkey and more turkeys!!


*SPAM!*

Freeze dried food has no place in the thread about CANNING!


----------



## Dakine

why cant you can left over turkey??? 

I was going to buy a couple birds during the pre Turkey Murder Day specials but I dont want to do all the work of processing the bird getting all the meat off of the carcass, I'll buy boneless skinless chicken breasts instead


----------



## Grimm

Heres a question for those of you who are more experienced with canning...

Can I use cleaned Classico pasta sauce jars to can? They say Atlas Mason on the side and regular lids fit them...


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> Heres a question for those of you who are more experienced with canning...
> 
> Can I use cleaned Classico pasta sauce jars to can? They say Atlas Mason on the side and regular lids fit them...


How about back up a second...

you make some SPAM comment on someones post about turkey... on... uhm.... THANKSGIVING... and then you come back with this????

SO!!!! whats wrong with canning Turkey.

YOU should know, that I will bump my comment on EVERY SINGLE POST you make until you answer why you made that comment about turkey should be freeze dried and not canned.


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> How about back up a second...
> 
> you make some SPAM comment on someones post about turkey... on... uhm.... THANKSGIVING... and then you come back with this????
> 
> SO!!!! whats wrong with canning Turkey.
> 
> YOU should know, that I will bump my comment on EVERY SINGLE POST you make until you answer why you made that comment about turkey should be freeze dried and not canned.


I didn't see a post about turkey. All I saw was the big banner ad for a Black Friday Freeze Dried food ad.


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> I didn't see a post about turkey. All I saw was the big banner ad for a Black Friday Freeze Dried food ad.


Fair enough... maybe something hiccup'd and you didnt see it. His turkey turkey turkey comment was there from the beginning when I saw it so I was really curious why take him to task on freeze dried.

meanwhile...

tomorrow I'm canning butter and ground beef!


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> Fair enough... maybe something hiccup'd and you didnt see it. His turkey turkey turkey comment was there from the beginning when I saw it so I was really curious why take him to task on freeze dried.
> 
> meanwhile...
> 
> tomorrow I'm canning butter and ground beef!


I had no clue your first post was directed to me. I liked your comment about the hassle of deboning the turkey as I would never take on a turkey due to the size. Leftover turkey I might make a soup from and can but never buy a turkey just to can. Whole chicken on the other hand is fun since I have all the cats in the kitchen to keep me company. Plus I'll make stock from those bones... Reminds me I have a bag of chicken bones for stock and POUNDS of bacon to can tomorrow.


----------



## Davarm

I have a load leftover Broccoli Casserole in the canner just about to finish up. After that its going to be leftover Candied Sweet Potatoes made with strawberry preserves and pecans. 

Saturday we are having our Thanksgiving meal here at home(went to my parents and grandparents houses today) and the canners going to be going for another marathon. I'm going to do 2-14 pound turkeys and can most of it.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> Heres a question for those of you who are more experienced with canning...
> 
> Can I use cleaned Classico pasta sauce jars to can? They say Atlas Mason on the side and regular lids fit them...


Use them all the time, until I stopped buying that sauce and started making my own! Dang I love those jars!


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Use them all the time, until I stopped buying that sauce and started making my own! Dang I love those jars!


Have you pressure canned in them?


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> Have you pressure canned in them?


Sure have! They appear to be between a pint and quart, so I usually use them as quarts. Waste not want not, :2thumb: I kind of like their odd square shape.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Sure have! They appear to be between a pint and quart, so I usually use them as quarts. Waste not want not, :2thumb: I kind of like their odd square shape.


They are 24oz or a pint and a half. They sell pesto in 12oz jars and value sized sauce in 44oz ones.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> They are 24oz or a pint and a half. They sell pesto in 12oz jars and value sized sauce in 44oz ones.


You are very efficient. After I posted, I thought, Grimm, now she will know the oz of those jars...

Get a couple of more Roos, and you'll see where your brain goes....:laugh: in lala land, I'm telling ya! I just do not pay attention to much nowadays.... And I should.


----------



## Grimm

2 pints of butter (2 pounds) and 4 quarts of bacon (4 pounds). I thought I'd start small on those to try them out.


----------



## neldarez

I "canned" sour cream pound cake in jars........really tasted good. I've never tasted pound cake before, just tastes like cake


----------



## payo72

Davarm said:


> Its an easy make but first thing you need is dried chili's, I grow butt loads each year.
> 
> Cut the stems off enough to fill a pressure cooker and cover them with a 50/50 mix of spiced vinegar and water, I use McCormick Pickling Spice to make the vinegar. Add 2-3 talespoos of salt then close the pressure cooker up and cook for about 1 hour. My small pressure cooker cooks at 15 psi.
> 
> Dip the peppers out of the cooker and into a food processor and add just enough of the liquid from the pressure cooker to let the peppers blend up to a loose paste. Unless you have a food processor with extremely sharp blades, the peppers and seeds will not blend smooth but thats no problem.
> 
> When the mix is blended to your liking, fill it into pint jars and pressure around an hour and 15 minutes at 5 pounds. With all the vinegar, the paste could just be hot water bathed but I wanted the additional cooking time to further cook down the peppers.
> 
> I think what made this batch so good was that I made the spiced vinegar from red wine vinegar. I usually just use distilled white. I also used 4 different kinds of peppers in the batch and that does make a big difference in the final taste.


Thanks a lot! Will try in a couple weekends


----------



## goshengirl

Another few canner loads of ground beef in tomato sauce. (Very thick on beef, very little tomato sauce) I've been doing a lot of this lately, but it's so very satisfying seeing the supplies build up on the shelf. This is the basis of so many things: 
spaghetti sauce
sloppy joes
lasagna
chili
taco soup
porcupines (beef/rice/tomato sauce meatballs)
vegi beef soup
meatloaf
minestrone soup
stuffed pasta shells


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Another few canner loads of ground beef in tomato sauce. (Very thick on beef, very little tomato sauce) I've been doing a lot of this lately, but it's so very satisfying seeing the supplies build up on the shelf. This is the basis of so many things:
> spaghetti sauce
> sloppy joes
> lasagna
> chili
> taco soup
> porcupines (beef/rice/tomato sauce meatballs)
> vegi beef soup
> meatloaf
> minestrone soup
> stuffed pasta shells


do you mean that you used some tomato sauce for the liquid or was it mixed into the burger? Home made tomato sauce?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> I "canned" sour cream pound cake in jars........really tasted good. I've never tasted pound cake before, just tastes like cake


That sounds pretty good Ms Nelda, when you have time could you post your recipe?

I've canned pound cake and I have canned sour cream but have never made Sour Cream Pound Cake.:laugh:


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> do you mean that you used some tomato sauce for the liquid or was it mixed into the burger? Home made tomato sauce?


Hmmm.... both?
Basically I brown, drain off, and rinse my ground beef for canning. But instead of sticking the ground beef in a jar and adding water, I put the beef in a bowl and add tomato sauce. I just add a little at a time and blend it in, because I'm going more for a mushy beef consistency rather than a spaghetti sauce consistency. I hope that makes sense. I then can that. So it is tomato sauce that's mixed into the burger, but it also is used as the liquid (albeit very little liquid) in the canning process. The sauce thickens up in canning, so it comes out like beef in tomato paste.

Right now I'm not using homemade tomato sauce because that's up for the season. I'm getting the #10 size cans at Sam's Club for $2.97 (they were $2.48 less than two weeks ago! ). But you certainly could use homemade sauce.  I still like the Contadina sauce better than my homemade sauce, anyway - I'd love to know what tomatoes they use!  Oh, and most of the recipes I'll use this beef/tomato sauce for will require adding tomato sauce to it, and I'll probably be using homemade sauce at that point.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> That sounds pretty good Ms Nelda, when you have time could you post your recipe?
> 
> I've canned pound cake and I have canned sour cream but have never made Sour Cream Pound Cake.:laugh:


Its called: Sour Cream Pound Cake in a Jar

1/2 cup shortening
1/2 pound butter or margarine
8 oz. sour cream
3 cups sugar
5 eggs
1/2 cup milk
3 cups cake flour
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. baking soda
2 tsp. lemon extract
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract

Sift together flour, baking powder and soda. Cream shortening with butter, beat until very light, adding sugar gradually. Add eggs one at a time, beating after each. Blend in flour and milk. Add extracts, fold in sour cream slowly.

My batter was very thick.
Spray the inside of wide mouth pint jars with cooking spray or wipe down with shortening or butter. Cooking spray is easy.
Fill the jars 1/2 full and put jars on baking pan in preheated 325 oven. I got 9 jars but could have split the last one between the 8. Set timer for 1 hour and 15 minutes......mine were done at that time.
When the cakes were done I turned off the oven and opened the door, leaving the cakes sitting on the oven rack to stay warm while I took them out and sealed them one at a time.
Don't know if the jar really needed to be greased or not but I followed the directions and it turned out just fine.


----------



## Davarm

Thank you Ms Nelda, I just put it in my Recipe Book.

I'm going to try it out when I get a "Roundtuit".


----------



## partdeux

Could you please expand on the sealing phase of the instructions?



neldarez said:


> When the cakes were done I turned off the oven and opened the door, leaving the cakes sitting on the oven rack to stay warm while I took them out and sealed them one at a time.


----------



## boar2u2

We put up 21 quarts of venison stewing meat in the last 3 days plus have 57 lb. ground venison in the freezer-- have to decide how to process about 30 more pounds of trim. Will have to can it or can something that is in 1 of our 3 freezers as they are all full. Problem is our pantry is near full. God has supplied us with ample harvest the last few years we must have close to a 1000 jars put up.


----------



## Grimm

partdeux said:


> Could you please expand on the sealing phase of the instructions?


I think she just wipes the rims then closes them up with a new lid and band. When allowed to cool on their own they will seal with a 'ping'. This is one of the ways to can butter! (which I just tried for the first time! )


----------



## Onebigelf

I'm making _Moroccan Chicken with Lemons and Olives_ for dinner tonight. 7 quarts will go in the canner while we eat. By the time dinner is over and the dishwasher is loaded/ kitchen cleaned up it will be time to shut the burner off and let them start to cool. By bedtime they'll be cool enough to open the canner and put the jars on the counter on a towel. By morning I can check the seals, rinse, dry, label and box 7 more meals. These will go back into cases that my wife has STOLEN my preps out of when I've been on the road (the *hussy*) ;-). It's one of her favorite meals and she swears that it's so much better after a year in the jar that there's no comparison. I keep telling her, "But HONEY, the ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE!!!!".

That woman has no thought for the future....
When the zombies come I swear I'm gonna feed her to them!

Maybe.

John


----------



## Grimm

Onebigelf said:


> I'm making _Moroccan Chicken with Lemons and Olives_ for dinner tonight. 7 quarts will go in the canner while we eat. By the time dinner is over and the dishwasher is loaded/ kitchen cleaned up it will be time to shut the burner off and let them start to cool. By bedtime they'll be cool enough to open the canner and put the jars on the counter on a towel. By morning I can check the seals, rinse, dry, label and box 7 more meals. These will go back into cases that my wife has STOLEN my preps out of when I've been on the road (the *hussy*) ;-). It's one of her favorite meals and she swears that it's so much better after a year in the jar that there's no comparison. I keep telling her, "But HONEY, the ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE!!!!".
> 
> That woman has no thought for the future....
> When the zombies come I swear I'm gonna feed her to them!
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> John


Your recipe, please.


----------



## neldarez

partdeux said:


> Could you please expand on the sealing phase of the instructions?


Hi, yes, all you do is take them out and put your hot lids and rings on them..set them aside and as they cool they will seal themselves! Pretty cool huh....
The lids are heated up in the hot water just as if you were going to can a regular jar.


----------



## neldarez

Onebigelf said:


> I'm making _Moroccan Chicken with Lemons and Olives_ for dinner tonight. 7 quarts will go in the canner while we eat. By the time dinner is over and the dishwasher is loaded/ kitchen cleaned up it will be time to shut the burner off and let them start to cool. By bedtime they'll be cool enough to open the canner and put the jars on the counter on a towel. By morning I can check the seals, rinse, dry, label and box 7 more meals. These will go back into cases that my wife has STOLEN my preps out of when I've been on the road (the *hussy*) ;-). It's one of her favorite meals and she swears that it's so much better after a year in the jar that there's no comparison. I keep telling her, "But HONEY, the ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE!!!!".
> 
> That woman has no thought for the future....
> When the zombies come I swear I'm gonna feed her to them!
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> John


Too funny.......I would sure like your recipe too.........hurry before the zombies wipe your mind clean and you can't recall it!!!:ignore:


----------



## weedygarden

*dry pack canning*

I borrowed the dry pack canner from the LDS cannery and canned some blue corn, garbanzos and jasmine rice.

It took a couple of goofs to figure out how to center the cans. It is a different canner than the one you use at the facility.

The great thing about borrowing the canner is that I can can stuff that they don't carry at the cannery.

I am not LDS and they loan the canner to anyone who requests it. I will return it next week. They loan it on a week by week basis.


----------



## goshengirl

weedygarden said:


> I am not LDS and they loan the canner to anyone who requests it. I will return it next week. They loan it on a week by week basis.


I find that so impressive.


----------



## Davarm

I have about 30 jars of everything from turkey and gravy to green bean casserole going, I'm just about to put the last canner full on the stove.

I made extra of everything(we had our meal today) just so I could can the extra.


----------



## DJgang

Onebigelf said:


> I'm making _Moroccan Chicken with Lemons and Olives_ for dinner tonight. 7 quarts will go in the canner while we eat. By the time dinner is over and the dishwasher is loaded/ kitchen cleaned up it will be time to shut the burner off and let them start to cool. By bedtime they'll be cool enough to open the canner and put the jars on the counter on a towel. By morning I can check the seals, rinse, dry, label and box 7 more meals. These will go back into cases that my wife has STOLEN my preps out of when I've been on the road (the *hussy*) ;-). It's one of her favorite meals and she swears that it's so much better after a year in the jar that there's no comparison. I keep telling her, "But HONEY, the ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE!!!!".
> 
> That woman has no thought for the future....
> When the zombies come I swear I'm gonna feed her to them!
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> John


Haha, what a hussy! Yep we really need that recipe! :laugh:


----------



## Freyadog

canning deer crumbles for chili this winter. thumper got deer number 5 so will process that tomorrow someway or another and then I have the turkey carcass to fix.


----------



## cpiano

47 quarts of turkey that I got on clearance at Costco.


----------



## Onebigelf

Grimm said:


> Your recipe, please.


Hit Rachel Ray's websight. That's where I got it. The couscous with pine nuts is good too.

John

http://rachaelrayshow.com/food/recipes/moroccan-lemon-olive-chicken/

OK. I just looked at the recipe. She's changed the recipe, this is NOT the way I make it, which was from a recipe in one of her magazines. The recipe I use has ground cinnamon, paprika, and I think clove. It doesn't have mint either. I'll find it and copy it out.

John

1.5 Pounds Boneless Chicken Breasts,Cut into 1 1/2" cubes
2 tablespoons Extra-Virgin Olive Oil
1 Large Onion, Thinly Sliced
3 Fresh Garlic Cloves, Crushed
2-3 Meyer Lemons, 1 thinly sliced + 1 teaspoon lemon zest + 1 juiced
1 cup Large Green Olives, Pitted
2 teaspoons Ground Tumeric
2 teaspoons Ground Coriander
2 teaspoons Ground Cumin
1/2 teaspoon Ground Cinnamon
2 cups Chicken Stock
Salt and Pepper to Taste
Chopped Cilantro (optional topper)

Mix all spices and lemon zest in a bowl, blot the chicken and toss in spice mixture. Coat each piece of chicken well. Set aside and let chicken sit for at least 30 minutes.
In a large skillet or dutch oven, heat olive oil and toss in chicken pieces. Sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper. Cook chicken until slightly brown, because the chicken will continue to cook through out the dish you do not want to over cook it here.

< add below ingredients and can here- 10psi, 90 minutes quarts>

Add onions, garlic and sliced lemon to chicken. Cook until onions are soft about 6-7 minutes. Pour in the chicken stock and olives. Cook for another 5-8 minutes until reduced. Remove skillet from heat and squeeze in juice from the remaining lemon.

Still not quite right, but closer.


----------



## Grimm

Onebigelf said:


> Hit Rachel Ray's websight. That's where I got it. The couscous with pine nuts is good too.
> 
> John


You read my mind! I just sent you a PM about the recipe.


----------



## DJgang

Not really canning but.... I did can bath salts, sugar scrubs, and lotion today...yes Christmas presents.


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> Not really canning but.... I did can bath salts, sugar scrubs, and lotion today...yes Christmas presents.


lotion? really? you made lotion? wow, how do you make lotion? wow..:eyebulge:


----------



## neldarez

cpiano said:


> 47 quarts of turkey that I got on clearance at Costco.


47 quarts!! holy smokes, did you just roast the turkey and then stuff it in the jar with water over it? How are you going to use it in a meal? I have some canned but outside of putting it with noodles, I don't have a clue how to use the finished product....


----------



## DJgang

neldarez said:


> lotion? really? you made lotion? wow, how do you make lotion? wow..:eyebulge:


Well, I imagine you could really really make lotion but not my case... I took coconut oil (which I LOVE) vitamin E cream and whipped it with some cheap baby lotion....it's some good stuff! Then I used Epsom salts, sea salt, vitamin E oil, lavender buds and essential oils of choice to make bath salts..... Then I took jars about 3/4 full of sugar and added some dawn with oil of olay (pink) and mixed up to make hand sugar scrub (really called gardeners scrub) and that's what some folks will be getting for Christmas... Hope they like em!

I am going to try some body wash soon..... But you can buy organic lotion base and pretty much make whatever fragrance you want with essential oils, I want to do that but I love using just plain coconut oil and making it like this added a little more to it.


----------



## neldarez

Onebigelf said:


> Hit Rachel Ray's websight. That's where I got it. The couscous with pine nuts is good too.
> 
> John
> 
> http://rachaelrayshow.com/food/recipes/moroccan-lemon-olive-chicken/


I printed out the recipe but what do you do with the cinnamon stick? Do you actually serve it with the lemon rounds in it? You must dble or triple this recipe if you have enough to can? Do you leave the bay leaves in it?
OOOOOPPPSSSS, never mind, I saw up above the new and improved recipe.........lol, maybe I should have looked further back before freaking out!!


----------



## UncleJoe

Made fresh cranberry sauce today and canned 16; 1/2 pints


----------



## DJgang

Presto 23 Qt. on sale Cyber Monday

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000BYCFU/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk


----------



## Davarm

6 quarts Turkey Stock.


----------



## goshengirl

Chicken stock (yesterday)
Canned cake (yesterday) - had one that didn't seal, I had to dispose of it the best I could 
BBQ Pork (on the stove now)
Pot roast (later today)
Ham (tomorrow)

Still gotta try the Ore Ida potatoes, trying both the dices and tater tots/crowns. I don't think those mini tater tots will work, but I've got to try one just to see....


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> Chicken stock (yesterday)
> Canned cake (yesterday) - had one that didn't seal, I had to dispose of it the best I could
> BBQ Pork (on the stove now)
> Pot roast (later today)
> Ham (tomorrow)
> 
> Still gotta try the Ore Ida potatoes, trying both the dices and tater tots/crowns. I don't think those mini tater tots will work, but I've got to try one just to see....


You go girl!

We are fighting headaches and fever today...mild flu? I don't know. I'm trying to feel good...got chicken and turkey carcass from thanksgiving in fridge that I need to make stock....ugh! Not enough time or energy....


----------



## Onebigelf

OK, for those of you that asked about the Moroccan Chicken recipe, the one on Rachel Ray's sight has changed, It is NOT the recipe I use, but I have hunted up my recipe.

1 tablespoon sweet paprika (about a palmful)
2 teaspoons turmeric (about 2/3 palmful)
2 teaspoons ground coriander (about 2/3 palmful)
2 teaspoons ground cumin (about 2/3 palmful)
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 pounds skinless, boneless dark- or white-meat chicken, cut
into 2-inch pieces
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil (EVOO)
1 large onion, thinly sliced
4 large cloves garlic, crushed
2 lemons, 1 thinly sliced, 1 juiced
Salt and pepper
2 1/2 cups chicken stock
1 cup pitted large green olives
1 tablespoon butter
1 1/2 cups couscous
1/4 cup pine nuts, toasted
1 cup flat-leaf parsley leaves

In a large bowl, mix together the paprika, turmeric, coriander, cumin and cinnamon. Add the chicken and toss to
coat.
1.
In a large skillet, heat the EVOO, 2 turns of the pan, over medium-high heat until rippling and beginning to smoke.
Add the chicken and cook, turning, until browned, 3 to 4 minutes. Add the onion, garlic and sliced lemon; season
with salt and pepper. Cook, stirring frequently, until the onion is softened, 6 to 7 minutes. Add 1 cup chicken stock,
the olives and lemon juice, scraping the bottom of the pan. Remove from the heat and season with salt and
pepper.
2.
In a medium saucepan, bring the remaining 1 1/2 cups chicken stock and the butter to a boil. Stir in the couscous,
cover, turn off the heat and let stand for 5 minutes. Fluff the couscous with a fork and stir in the pine nuts. Top the
chicken with the parsley. To serve, spoon the chicken and sauce over the couscous.

I buy the spices in bulk at the Chinese or Indian grocery. MUCH cheaper. Instead of $4.50 for a 2oz jar, it's $2.00 for a 1lb bag. I mix the spices a couple of qt jars worth at a time. 

I make this recipe in MUCH larger quantities. and I don't precisely measure. Lots of cut up chicken thighs, lots of chopped unions, a couple of cans of whole, pitted "natural" green olives- not the manzanias in heavy brine. Thin sliced lemon, sometimes preserved, sometimes not, and lemon juice to taste. Jar what I'm canning before it's totally cooked and let the canning process finish it off. Obviously I don't can the cooked couscous. In fact I don't have a lot of dry couscous put up at all. Can't find it in bulk yet. It's just as good (well, almost) over angel hair, rice, or even mashed potatoes.

John


----------



## dixiemama

Def going to give my grandfather the pepper recipe- he grows TONS of them every year and dries them. Now he has another way to keep them.


----------



## Davarm

cpiano said:


> 47 quarts of turkey that I got on clearance at Costco.


Sounds like you bought the whole farm, way to go!


----------



## DJgang

Finally got my turkey stock going.....I'm gonna can it and ham this weekend, then I'm putting everything up, I need a break, I need to get other stuff done around here and try to relax.


----------



## UncleJoe

I bought 10 more bags of cranberries while they were on sale. Canned 38 half-pints yesterday. I ate and gave away a few from the first batch but have 50 on the shelf now. That should last me a little while. At least until they go on sale again.


----------



## goshengirl

Uncle Joe, how are you canning those cranberries? I see them on sale and keep wondering about canning them, but I've never done anything with cranberries before (I'm afraid I've only done cranberry sauce from a can ), so I'm not sure what to do with them.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Uncle Joe, how are you canning those cranberries? I see them on sale and keep wondering about canning them, but I've never done anything with cranberries before (I'm afraid I've only done cranberry sauce from a can ), so I'm not sure what to do with them.


I had the exact same question! I have only eaten the jellied cranberry sauce out of a can and don't have a clue what to do with the real ones....Help us Uncle!:scratch


----------



## goshengirl

Glad I'm not alone, Miss Nelda. 


Taco meat is in the canner right now.
Turkey meatballs will go in later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## DJgang

I took my hams to the lake yesterday, started cutting up, packing jars, almost ready.... And I had left my weight at home!  I had to bring everything back home uncanned.


----------



## jsriley5

Now I heard of lots of folks losing their guns in water accidents but never heard of anyone disposing of canned ham that way  

Had me really confused with talks of lakes and wieghts till I realized you meant the pressure canner weight. I was sooo confused


----------



## UncleJoe

goshengirl said:


> Uncle Joe, how are you canning those cranberries? I see them on sale and keep wondering about canning them, but I've never done anything with cranberries before (I'm afraid I've only done cranberry sauce from a can ), so I'm not sure what to do with them.





neldarez said:


> I had the exact same question! I have only eaten the jellied cranberry sauce out of a can and don't have a clue what to do with the real ones....Help us Uncle!:scratch


I didn't even know about the jellied stuff until I moved from home, got married and went to the in-laws for Christmas one year. My mom moved away from all the canning stuff when she got married but never lost her taste for real cranberry sauce that her mother made. So that's all I knew till I was 27.

It's just as simple as anything else.

1 12oz bag of cranberries
1c of sugar
1c of water

Combine all ingredients in a 1.5qt pot
Cook till soft(just like apples)
DO *NOT* DRAIN the water
Run the mixture through a food mill 
Return to stove and simmer for 15-20 minutes stirring often

Eat fresh or can with a BWB to save for later.

Of course I don't make small batches of anything. My first batch was 2 bags just to see how it turned out. The second batch was 10 bags in a large stock pot. Hope it goes on sale again before it disappears for the season.


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks, Uncle Joe! That looks easy enough. 

Been working on planting native berry plants around here (blackhaw, highbush, chokeberry) - all berries that are edible and supposed to be good. I bet I could use your recipe on with native berries, too. I like simple!


----------



## Dakine

UncleJoe said:


> I didn't even know about the jellied stuff until I moved from home, got married and went to the in-laws for Christmas one year. My mom moved away from all the canning stuff when she got married but never lost her taste for real cranberry sauce that her mother made. So that's all I knew till I was 27.
> 
> It's just as simple as anything else.
> 
> 1 12oz bag of cranberries
> 1c of sugar
> 1c of water
> 
> Combine all ingredients in a 1.5qt pot
> Cook till soft(just like apples)
> DO *NOT* DRAIN the water
> Run the mixture through a food mill
> Return to stove and simmer for 15-20 minutes stirring often
> 
> Eat fresh or can with a BWB to save for later.
> 
> Of course I don't make small batches of anything. My first batch was 2 bags just to see how it turned out. The second batch was 10 bags in a large stock pot. Hope it goes on sale again before it disappears for the season.


what is the objective of running it through the food mill? I have a food processor, same thing? but am I just straining out the berries and putting them back into the water/juice mix? I'm new to this stuff so I havent done something like that before. Thanks!


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> what is the objective of running it through the food mill? I have a food processor, same thing? but am I just straining out the berries and putting them back into the water/juice mix? I'm new to this stuff so I havent done something like that before. Thanks!


The food mill grinds the berries leaving harder pits while a food processor with chop/cut everything inside.

I need to get a food mill for making jams as I hate chopped seeds from my food processor.


----------



## DJgang

jsriley5 said:


> Now I heard of lots of folks losing their guns in water accidents but never heard of anyone disposing of canned ham that way
> 
> Had me really confused with talks of lakes and wieghts till I realized you meant the pressure canner weight. I was sooo confused


Haha! We have a lake home too, so I sometimes take everything there and can calmly enjoy canning while kids stay outside and leave me alone....can't believe I toted everything and did that! Ugh! :gaah: I'm about to get it all done now.....


----------



## PennyPincher

Canned 7 quarts (but lost 1) of Turkey Stew starter (thick turkey soup, just add thickener when ready to eat). 1 of my quarts broke in the canner. So annoyed! 

Turkey stock left to can.


----------



## DJgang

Question: because it's not in the Ball Book....

Stock

Canning time the same amount as meat? Even if it's clear, no meat stock?

I thought yes, but hearing conflicting reports of this via FB.


----------



## UncleJoe

Grimm said:


> The food mill grinds the berries leaving harder pits while a food processor with chop/cut everything inside.
> 
> I need to get a food mill for making jams as I hate chopped seeds from my food processor.


It also forces the pulp through while leaving the skins in the mill. I can then throw them out to the chickens. They gobble 'em right up.


----------



## goshengirl

DJ, stock doesn't take as long as meat (thank goodness!).

Stock is 10 lbs (under 1000 ft) for weight, 25 minutes for quarts, 20 minutes for pints. Here's a USDA link: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/stock_broth.html

I know folks really like the Ball Blue Book, but you might also consider getting the USDA canning book. That's the one I use as my main reference. It has fewer recipes and is more of a straightforward reference for single ingredient canning. http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Guide-Canning-Preserving-Revision/dp/1607962810/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354603874&sr=8-1&keywords=usda+canning+guide


----------



## DJgang

I burned my ham up last night! One didn't seal so I tried some of it, it crumbled to pieces and tasted almost burnt!


----------



## cmgallman

I put 3 deer roasts in the crock pot last night, will can them later today. Will put 3 more in tonight. This past week, have canned 7 pints & 2 quarts of smoked deer meat, 6 quarts of deer roast, 2 qts of ham soup & 2 qts of chicken broth. Have some tenderloin leftover from supper last night that will also get canned tonight. I have 2 gallon bags of green beans in the freezer that didn't get canned this summer that I will get to hopefully tomorrow. I would love to start some of the dry soups that I see on here. Maybe i'll have time next week to get started on them.


----------



## goshengirl

Well dang, DJ. You're just not having much luck with that ham! I think you need to can something tried and true again, to get your groove back. (In with the good air, out with the bad....)

I do wonder what happened with the ham, though...


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> Well dang, DJ. You're just not having much luck with that ham! I think you need to can something tried and true again, to get your groove back. (In with the good air, out with the bad....)
> 
> I do wonder what happened with the ham, though...


Yeah, I'm pretty ticked right now....oh well...cooked an omelet this morning, with crumbly almost burnt ham inside...it was ok....husband said it looked good, so maybe he'll eat it, he likes burnt stuff for some reason, always burning our burgers on the grill and trying to convince everyone that they are yummy..  anyway, got to finish up school and I think I'm going to nap a little. I've had someone at my house working the past few days and they aren't here today, drains me, I don't like people anymore. 

I sometimes think I'm an grouchy old woman in a almost 40 yo body! Ugh!


----------



## goshengirl

DJgang said:


> I don't like people anymore.


I _so_ get that.

And your mailbox is full.


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> I _so_ get that.
> 
> And your mailbox is full.


Oops....I deleted some or I could ante up and help the forum....


----------



## jsriley5

DJgang said:


> I burned my ham up last night! One didn't seal so I tried some of it, it crumbled to pieces and tasted almost burnt!


Probably suit me like that too like my ham coked to death dry and kinda burnt.

But yeah sounds like the ham was jinxed need to move onward and upward.


----------



## partdeux

jsriley5 said:


> Now I heard of lots of folks losing their guns in water accidents but never heard of anyone disposing of canned ham that way


My father in law came home from serving on a destroyer in Korean conflict. Got married. His aunt hated his new wife (sweetheart of a woman), so she told the new wife he LOVED spam. So, she went to the grocery store, bought a bunch of spam and brought it home. He through the spam into the front yard and told her if she ever bought it again, she'd be following it out the door.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up 2 lbs of butter to can tonight.

Slow and steady...


----------



## DJgang

I have a few pages on FB that I follow about canning and I've noticed...

There is always always always someone who has to post and tell someone they can't do something. And if it's kind of unrelated to canning, someone will post something negative. Every single time....

Case: a mom posts that she wants to can up some things for her son who is away at college, and of course one person has to tell her to cut her apron strings and let him take care of himself! WTH happened to people caring and loving each other? I think things have just turned to pure crap nowadays... People are horrible, people can not be trusted (I know) and I'm just sick of it! It's hard to be in the Christmas spirit at all. Life is hectic, I'm sick of it. And I try to go enjoy a FB page learn something all to read some ass being negative.

Maybe I need a sabbatical. :brickwall:


----------



## MikeysMama

Grimm said:


> Picked up 2 lbs of butter to can tonight.
> 
> Slow and steady...


I am in awe! I'm a city girl and feel totally useless.  Even though my grandparents were farmers, and my mom can behead and pluck a chicken with a "black ops" precision, I can't do jack.


----------



## ksmama10

DJgang said:


> I have a few pages on FB that I follow about canning and I've noticed...
> 
> There is always always always someone who has to post and tell someone they can't do something. And if it's kind of unrelated to canning, someone will post something negative. Every single time....
> 
> Case: a mom posts that she wants to can up some things for her son who is away at college, and of course one person has to tell her to cut her apron strings and let him take care of himself! WTH happened to people caring and loving each other? I think things have just turned to pure crap nowadays... People are horrible, people can not be trusted (I know) and I'm just sick of it! It's hard to be in the Christmas spirit at all. Life is hectic, I'm sick of it. And I try to go enjoy a FB page learn something all to read some ass being negative.
> 
> Maybe I need a sabbatical. :brickwall:


Sounds like another sign of the times..every dog for himself, and calling good evil and evil good. Never mind that the average college dorm usually has no kitchen in which to can, and most college kids need to focus on their studies...


----------



## goshengirl

MikeysMama said:


> I am in awe! I'm a city girl and feel totally useless.  Even though my grandparents were farmers, and my mom can behead and pluck a chicken with a "black ops" precision, I can't do jack.


Yes you can!!! I couldn't do anything just two years ago, and now I can stuff ALL the time, and dehydrate stuff, and have a big garden, and raise chickens.... I was a total city girl before (not because I wanted to be, just a circumstance of birth and life experience) - but with little steps I've learned a lot in two years.

Sometimes it's frustrating because I'm going at it alone, know what I mean? It would be wonderful to have a mentor. This site is the closest I have to that, and folks here are wonderful. If there's something that you want to do, take it one step at a time and people here will be glad to help you through it. 

Are your grandparents still able to give you guidance? And your mom? I wonder, if you asked her for help, she might be thrilled...

Whatever you do, don't get down on yourself! Just take it one step at a time and you will learn! :2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl

DJgang said:


> There is always always always someone who has to post and tell someone they can't do something. And if it's kind of unrelated to canning, someone will post something negative. Every single time....
> 
> Case: a mom posts that she wants to can up some things for her son who is away at college, and of course one person has to tell her to cut her apron strings and let him take care of himself! WTH happened to people caring and loving each other? I think things have just turned to pure crap nowadays... People are horrible, people can not be trusted (I know) and I'm just sick of it! It's hard to be in the Christmas spirit at all. Life is hectic, I'm sick of it. And I try to go enjoy a FB page learn something all to read some ass being negative.:


I know what you mean. I don't get involved in too many forums or facebook stuff - it's disgusting how people have lost common courtesy, and what is it with people thinking they have the authority to tell people how to live?

Take a sabbatical from FB, but don't take a sabbatical from here, okay? :kiss:


----------



## ksmama10

goshengirl said:


> I know what you mean. I don't get involved in too many forums or facebook stuff - it's disgusting how people have lost common courtesy, and what is it with people thinking they have the authority to tell people how to live?
> 
> Take a sabbatical from FB, but don't take a sabbatical from here, okay? :kiss:


I try to be careful what I post on FB about anything prepping related. Yet I use it to send links to like-minded friends, usually via private message. Since Pinterest has recently created a feature that let's us make private boards, I use that to share stuff with select FB friends. Oth, I'm using the events feature to host a Preparedness/Breadmaking/Canning seminar at my church later this month.


----------



## Grimm

MikeysMama said:


> I am in awe! I'm a city girl and feel totally useless.  Even though my grandparents were farmers, and my mom can behead and pluck a chicken with a "black ops" precision, I can't do jack.


LOL! I live in a beach city but want to have a homestead in the next 5 years. I have to start practicing now so I'l be ready.


----------



## MikeysMama

goshengirl said:


> Yes you can!!! I couldn't do anything just two years ago, and now I can stuff ALL the time, and dehydrate stuff, and have a big garden, and raise chickens.... I was a total city girl before (not because I wanted to be, just a circumstance of birth and life experience) - but with little steps I've learned a lot in two years.
> 
> Sometimes it's frustrating because I'm going at it alone, know what I mean? It would be wonderful to have a mentor. This site is the closest I have to that, and folks here are wonderful. If there's something that you want to do, take it one step at a time and people here will be glad to help you through it.
> 
> Are your grandparents still able to give you guidance? And your mom? I wonder, if you asked her for help, she might be thrilled...
> 
> Whatever you do, don't get down on yourself! Just take it one step at a time and you will learn! :2thumb:


Thank you so much for the encouragement. It's so refreshing to see people take time out of their busy lives to try and help others. Grimm already sent me a message explaining her technique and you are sharing your personal experience. I really appreciate it. I will try my best. Starting with a trip to ACE to get canning jars.


----------



## DJgang

MikeysMama said:


> I am in awe! I'm a city girl and feel totally useless.  Even though my grandparents were farmers, and my mom can behead and pluck a chicken with a "black ops" precision, I can't do jack.


No no no no no! I won't hear it!

You don't have to grow everything yourself! Catch those produce sales don't be afraid to buy 10 or 20 pounds and can it up!

You can do it!


----------



## DJgang

ksmama10 said:


> I try to be careful what I post on FB about anything prepping related. Yet I use it to send links to like-minded friends, usually via private message. Since Pinterest has recently created a feature that let's us make private boards, I use that to share stuff with select FB friends. Oth, I'm using the events feature to host a Preparedness/Breadmaking/Canning seminar at my church later this month.


I don't post anything prepping related of FB except to message back and forth to my brother, he preps. There are some good canning pages, I really enjoy Canning Granny! Go like her page she is consistently posting during the day and people have discussions, really good page if someone doesnt chime in to tell someone to cut apron strings!:brickwall:


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> No no no no no! I won't hear it!
> 
> You don't have to grow everything yourself! Catch those produce sales don't be afraid to buy 10 or 20 pounds and can it up!
> 
> You can do it!


That is what I do since I am in the city. I do plan on growing some of my own produce to cut some costs. Already have 2 blueberry bushes and 2 raspberry bushes.


----------



## ksmama10

DJgang said:


> I don't post anything prepping related of FB except to message back and forth to my brother, he preps. There are some good canning pages, I really enjoy Canning Granny! Go like her page she is consistently posting during the day and people have discussions, really good page if someone doesnt chime in to tell someone to cut apron strings!:brickwall:


Wow! What a great site and blog! Thanks for the tip :2thumb:


----------



## pandamonium

I did my very first canning session last night, canned 7Qts of venison stew. Everything went smoothly, no problems. I got the 7Qts and 6 three cup plastic containers out of the batch. I had a 21Qt pot nearly full! Stew turned out delicious, as you guys mentiond, the veggies will be mushy since I cooked the stew for an hour before I put any in jars. No worries though. It's a start and I plan on canning lots more stuff. Now I gotta find room in the basement to store it!!!


----------



## goshengirl

pandamonium said:


> I did my very first canning session last night, canned 7Qts of venison stew. Everything went smoothly, no problems. I got the 7Qts and 6 three cup plastic containers out of the batch. I had a 21Qt pot nearly full!


Woo hoo!! :2thumb:

I've never done anything with venison - definitely on my list! Right after I learn how to hunt, lol. I've wondered about heading over to some of the Amish stores to see if they sell venison, just so this city-turned-country girl can learn how to cook with it. But you can hunt AND can it, you've got it made!


----------



## goshengirl

MikeysMama said:


> I will try my best. Starting with a trip to ACE to get canning jars.


Just let us know what you want to do, and we'll walk you through it. :flower:


----------



## pandamonium

goshengirl said:


> Woo hoo!! :2thumb:
> 
> I've never done anything with venison - definitely on my list! Right after I learn how to hunt, lol. I've wondered about heading over to some of the Amish stores to see if they sell venison, just so this city-turned-country girl can learn how to cook with it. But you can hunt AND can it, you've got it made!


Been huntin and fishin most of my 50 years. Still learning as always. Knowing how to put food back for the long run without refrigeration is definitely highly valued. Thanks to all here for advice and info. 
Not food related, but I am currently learning how to brain tan buckskin, no storebought products. We'll see how THAT one turns out!!


----------



## laverne

Has anybody here ever canned chowder or cream based soups?


----------



## Dakine

putting up 20lbs of chicken tonight


----------



## timmie

7 quarts turkey ala king.got the recipe from jackie clay. have some muscadine juice that i am making jelly fromand some juice for drinking[my daughters favorite]:2thumb:


----------



## Davarm

laverne said:


> Has anybody here ever canned chowder or cream based soups?


I have canned some cream based soups, if a lot of cream is in them they can tend to turn a little dark but taste ok.

I've done cream of asparagus, potato and cream of broccoli when we have left overs but dont do any big batches just to have them on the shelf.


----------



## laverne

Davarm said:


> I have canned some cream based soups, if a lot of cream is in them they can tend to turn a little dark but taste ok.
> 
> I've done cream of asparagus, potato and cream of broccoli when we have left overs but dont do any big batches just to have them on the shelf.


Thank u so much


----------



## Bobbb

Everytime I've canned turkey I've always cubed the meat. My question is can I process a big slab of turkey breast without cubing it?


----------



## Davarm

Bobbb said:


> Everytime I've canned turkey I've always cubed the meat. My question is can I process a big slab of turkey breast without cubing it?


Are you canning it raw or has it already been cooked?

When I can leftover turkey I like to put big pieces in the jars then use leftover turkey gravy as the liquid. If you feel a little uneasy about the big thick pieces in the jars you can let it cook a little while longer in the canner. I have never canned raw turkey so cant comment on that.


----------



## Bobbb

I'm planning on raw pack. This one turkey has breast which are 2" thick or more. I've filleted them so that solves that issue. I will process for a bit longer just in case.

As I noted above, I've always cubed the meat. Has anyone processed entire breasts and if so how do they come out when it comes time to use them?


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> putting up 20lbs of chicken tonight


are you putting up as soup or just chicken alone?


----------



## neldarez

timmie said:


> 7 quarts turkey ala king.got the recipe from jackie clay. have some muscadine juice that i am making jelly fromand some juice for drinking[my daughters favorite]:2thumb:


ala. king? what exactly does that mean?


----------



## laverne

I was talking to a patient today about canning, he told me he has been canning meat for years in a water bath. Just puts the raw meat n jars n cooks for 2 1/2 hrs. What puzzled me was he said he even does ground beef this way and when its opened u just scrape off the grease? Everything i have heard says this is a big no no as it gets rancid. My patient said he has ground beef over 5 years old that he and his wife eat. Have ne of u done this with good results? 
P.S. he was a respiratory patient nothing to do with his tummy


----------



## Dakine

neldarez said:


> are you putting up as soup or just chicken alone?


just chicken raw packed in cubes. I dont usually make a lot of soups, I suppose I should experiment more with that though.

I generally make more of those 1 pan type dishes like chicken/hamburger helper.


----------



## *Andi

Not a dab burn thing ...

Day off.


----------



## partdeux

laverne said:


> I was talking to a patient today about canning, he told me he has been canning meat for years in a water bath. Just puts the raw meat n jars n cooks for 2 1/2 hrs. What puzzled me was he said he even does ground beef this way and when its opened u just scrape off the grease? Everything i have heard says this is a big no no as it gets rancid. My patient said he has ground beef over 5 years old that he and his wife eat. Have ne of u done this with good results?
> P.S. he was a respiratory patient nothing to do with his tummy


Time doesn't get rid of the bad bugs, only temperature. He's likely been lucky.


----------



## Dakine

I was going to put up the last of the chicken I got and some ground beef too, but then I realized I have almost everything I need to do another batch of chili, so I'm off to the store to buy some sausage!

the chicken and beef will have to wait I guess lol


----------



## Onebigelf

Lentil Soup with Sausage
12 ounces brown lentils, washed
4 ouncs bacon, chopped
1 onion thinly sliced
4 sticks celery, sliced
2 carrots, peeled, thinly sliced
3 tablespoons butter or margarine
3 to 4 bratwurst, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 tablespoon flour
2 tablespoons 
Salt and pepper
1 cup water or stock

Soak lentils in a large bowl or stockpot with enough water to cover for 3 to 4 hours. Drain and place in a large stockpot. Add bacon, onion, celery, carrots and 3 1/2 cups water. Bring to boil, 5 minutes. Melt butter in a frying pan and fry bratwurst until just browned. Remove and set aside.
Stir flour into butter in the pan and gradually whisk in additional water or stock. Bring to boil, stirring continuously. Add vinegar and and allow to boil for about 1 minute. Stir the mixture into the soup, blending thoroughly. Add bratwurst and can 90 minutes (qts) at 10psi. Cooking completes during canning without overcooking. (recipe x6 for full load)

One of the guys I work with gave me 15 lbs of venison bratwurst. So I'm canning it up.

John


----------



## goshengirl

Last night the 18 year old figured out how _easy _it is to open up a jar of my canned ground beef in tomato paste, add a jar of tomato sauce, heat 'em up and pour over egg noodles.

He's in heaven, and my canned goods are no longer safe....


----------



## Grimm

We cracked open the test jar of fajita chicken tonight. It was okay but lacking the citrus taste this recipe has fresh. That's odd since I canned the chicken in lime and lemon juice...! I will can it again but see if marinating it over night before canning helps.


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> We cracked open the test jar of fajita chicken tonight. It was okay but lacking the citrus taste this recipe has fresh. That's odd since I canned the chicken in lime and lemon juice...! I will can it again but see if marinating it over night before canning helps.


did you can the chicken and all of the fajita type contents like peppers and spices/herbs etc? it still seemed bland or at least missing the citrus zing or tangyness?

have you already posted this recipe? maybe I missed seeing that


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> did you can the chicken and all of the fajita type contents like peppers and spices/herbs etc? it still seemed bland or at least missing the citrus zing or tangyness?
> 
> have you already posted this recipe? maybe I missed seeing that


It tasted like chicken but without the zing. I canned it with out the peppers and onions. I seasoned it with the following:

1 tsp minced garlic (dry)
1 tsp minced onion (dry)
3/4 tsp ground cumin
3/4 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp cilantro (dry)
1/2 tsp coarse ground black pepper
1/4 cup lime juice
1/4 cup orange juice or lemon juice what ever I have on hand

The recipe calls for olive oil but I leave this out when I make this fresh. Normally I marinate for a few hours before cooking but I tried tossing the ingredients and the raw chicken in the jar and processed it. I figured it would work out but I guess I was wrong. I also use this recipe for baked chicken breast when I am too busy to cut the chicken into strips before cooking. 

Since my DH said he would eat it again I'll can some more after I marinate the chicken overnight.


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> We cracked open the test jar of fajita chicken tonight. It was okay but lacking the citrus taste this recipe has fresh. That's odd since I canned the chicken in lime and lemon juice...! I will can it again but see if marinating it over night before canning helps.


have you already shared the recipe?? I missed it if you did, sounds good to me!


----------



## neldarez

I canned my 1st jars of navy beans and ham. I overcooked them. I added celery, onion and carrots to the beans and instead of just cooking a little bit and then letting it finish in the canner, I cooked them until they were all done....beans were overcooked and THEN I canned them.......geesh, live and learn......next batch will be awesome!


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> have you already shared the recipe?? I missed it if you did, sounds good to me!


The recipe is one post above yours. 

I process it at 11 lbs for 90 minutes.


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> Last night the 18 year old figured out how _easy _it is to open up a jar of my canned ground beef in tomato paste, add a jar of tomato sauce, heat 'em up and pour over egg noodles.
> 
> He's in heaven, and my canned goods are no longer safe....


Mine found taco meat. It's over now.


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> It tasted like chicken but without the zing. I canned it with out the peppers and onions. I seasoned it with the following:
> 
> 1 tsp minced garlic (dry)
> 1 tsp minced onion (dry)
> 3/4 tsp ground cumin
> 3/4 tsp oregano
> 1/2 tsp cilantro (dry)
> 1/2 tsp coarse ground black pepper
> 1/4 cup lime juice
> 1/4 cup orange juice or lemon juice what ever I have on hand
> 
> The recipe calls for olive oil but I leave this out when I make this fresh. Normally I marinate for a few hours before cooking but I tried tossing the ingredients and the raw chicken in the jar and processed it. I figured it would work out but I guess I was wrong. I also use this recipe for baked chicken breast when I am too busy to cut the chicken into strips before cooking.
> 
> Since my DH said he would eat it again I'll can some more after I marinate the chicken overnight.


How much chicken is this recipe for? You marinate it in a mixture of the above ingredients?


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> How much chicken is this recipe for? You marinate it in a mixture of the above ingredients?


The recipe is for one meal/jar. If you normally cook 3 pounds of chicken for fajitas then you use 3 lbs. If you use 6 I'd say to double it.

I toss all the ingredients in a bag with the chicken and let it sit for a few hours(if cooked fresh) in the fridge. Let it sit over night for canning. I have 6 pounds of chicken thawing in the fridge to marinate overnight to can tomorrow.

To cook fresh you cook the chicken in a skillet with 1 tsp of olive oil after it has marinated in the fridge.


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> The recipe is for one meal/jar. If you normally cook 3 pounds of chicken for fajitas then you use 3 lbs. If you use 6 I'd say to double it.
> 
> I toss all the ingredients in a bag with the chicken and let it sit for a few hours(if cooked fresh) in the fridge. Let it sit over night for canning. I have 6 pounds of chicken thawing in the fridge to marinate overnight to can tomorrow.
> 
> To cook fresh you cook the chicken in a skillet with 1 tsp of olive oil after it has marinated in the fridge.


lol you probably won't believe this but I've never eaten a fajita! nope, I'm not kidding..........Like a taco right? So this is just seasoned meat to roll up in a taco shell....right?


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> lol you probably won't believe this but I've never eaten a fajita! nope, I'm not kidding..........Like a taco right? So this is just seasoned meat to roll up in a taco shell....right?


Close. It is either chicken or steak cut in strips and served in a tortilla with cooked onions and bell peppers. You can add sour cream, salsa, avocado or even sweet corn 'cake'.

Try the recipe for dinner sometime. You'll like it.


----------



## DJgang

I'm making a Spanish chicken tonight and going to try almond flour to batter rather than regular flour. If it turns out good, do y'all think that I could can it?

It's a batter with flour (almond) spices, tomatoes, onions, peppers, or crqp it's got garlic, but I could leave it out.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> I'm making a Spanish chicken tonight and going to try almond flour to batter rather than regular flour. If it turns out good, do y'all think that I could can it?
> 
> It's a batter with flour (almond) spices, tomatoes, onions, peppers, or crqp it's got garlic, but I could leave it out.


Post the recipe so we can take a look.


----------



## partdeux

For both of you, should have eaten the children before they turned into teenagers


----------



## emilnon

DJgang said:


> I'm making a Spanish chicken tonight and going to try almond flour to batter rather than regular flour. If it turns out good, do y'all think that I could can it?
> 
> It's a batter with flour (almond) spices, tomatoes, onions, peppers, or crqp it's got garlic, but I could leave it out.


I'm interested in the recipe too!! Gluten Free all the way


----------



## DJgang

emilnon said:


> I'm interested in the recipe too!! Gluten Free all the way


Let's see.....

I don't really use recipes. I read something and put it in my mind then I make it.....

So....

1/4 cup almond flour 
2 tsp paprika 
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp dry garlic 
1 tsp black pepper
Salt

As much onion and bell pepper that ya like.
Can of tomatoes
1/2 cup chicken broth

Cut up chicken, batter up and brown in some olive oil.

Add onions and peppers, tomatoes and chicken stock, then just let it cook.

See.... No recipe  I guessed the amounts.

Husband loves it and the man only eats chicken fried or with dumplings! It's a keeper so I need to go with it somehow.


----------



## Onebigelf

Dirty rice sauce tonight. Add cooked rice and let soak for 20 minutes and it's a meal. This is on of the few things I can in pints. I'll be making and canning pots of this all week. 

John


----------



## goshengirl

Onebigelf said:


> Dirty rice sauce tonight. Add cooked rice and let soak for 20 minutes and it's a meal. This is on of the few things I can in pints. I'll be making and canning pots of this all week.
> 
> John


Recipe, please? That sounds good!


----------



## DJgang

Got more chicken stock going.

Dang I'm good... Get this, I looked at my pot and thought, oh eight pints.... Guess what! Seven pints and some left over, maybe have been another half but I just added a little more to all jars... Pat on back, I'm starting to impress myself....


----------



## MikeysMama

I got my Canning Game on ladies. Got a nice heavy cast aluminum pressure canner/cooker from All American. It's made in Wisconsin (suck it China). It has a metal to metal seal, no gaskets. I did some research on this puppy before buying it from Amazon.  can't wait for my finals to be over so I can start working with it.


----------



## Greggo

*Deal*

All American 921 21-1/2-Quart Pressure Cooker/Canner $199.99 on Amazon...mine


----------



## Grimm

2 quarts of the chicken fajitas in the canner. I marinated the chicken for 36 hours. Hopefully it has the citrus zing the test jar was lacking.


----------



## Dakine

Greggo said:


> All American 921 21-1/2-Quart Pressure Cooker/Canner $199.99 on Amazon...mine


VERY NICE!!!

Now what's the first thing you're gonna can? And when?


----------



## Dakine

MikeysMama said:


> I got my Canning Game on ladies. Got a nice heavy cast aluminum pressure canner/cooker from All American. It's made in Wisconsin (suck it China). It has a metal to metal seal, no gaskets. I did some research on this puppy before buying it from Amazon.  can't wait for my finals to be over so I can start working with it.


LOL i know right? I"m stuck in finals hell too. I got an A in my class, but I still have to take "skills" tests tomorrow, which I get the privilege of paying an additional $100 just to take the tests!!!

I've been in class 2 nights a week and every other saturday all semester. I cant wait to get back to IDPA shooting and taking my dog for longer walks


----------



## DJgang

OH MY!!!!

http://www.pantryinabox.com/index.php/store

Did y'all know about these? Just found, have no idea of the cost, but I'm gonna find out.

And didn't someone post making crates for their jars? Wish that I could remember who, sorry, but would also love to hear that idea.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

You could probably build some of these yourself out of wood. These look like cardboard


----------



## bonniedale

DJgang said:


> Question: because it's not in the Ball Book....
> 
> Stock
> 
> Canning time the same amount as meat? Even if it's clear, no meat stock?
> 
> I thought yes, but hearing conflicting reports of this via FB.


My ball canning books says for stock can at 10 pounds of pressure at 20 minutes for pints and 25 minutes for quarts.


----------



## Onebigelf

goshengirl said:


> Recipe, please? That sounds good!


Adjust quantities as needed for what you want to can.

Dirty Rice - recipe to go with 3 cups of cooked rice

2lbs Ground beef
1lb ground pork
1/3 C oil
1 medium onion, diced.
1 C diced bell pepper
2 C broth
2 tsp Creole seasoning
1/2 C chopped fresh parsley
1/2 C chopped green onion
1/3 C diced celery
4 T all-purpose flour

In a dutch oven, brown flour and meats in oil for about 20-25 minutes until light brown. Add 1 cup of the broth, onion, green pepper, and celery. Cook, covered, over medium heat for 15 minutes. Add creole seasoning to taste. Add second cup of broth, parsley and green onion. Can 75 minutes at 10psi in pints.

To serve, heat to a boil. Add to cooked rice- 1pt to a cup to a cup and a half of rice, let stand for at least 5 minutes (10-20 works better- the liquid should be absorbed), fluff and serve.

John.


----------



## Dakine

19 pints of chili, venting steam now... I love my chili NOM NOM NOM!!!


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks, Onebigelf - that sounds like a canning winner. I can imagine a Sunday afternoon (watching football) fixing the rice on the woodstove, and adding this to it.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I finally got the chance to break in my new AA921 today and my first ever experience in Pressure canning! We canned 14qts of sauerkraut that I, myself, made! That in itself made me feel pretty good. Planning on roasting and canning some pork this weekend too sometime.


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> 19 pints of chili, venting steam now... I love my chili NOM NOM NOM!!!


Do you have a great chili recipe? hmmm??


----------



## Dakine

Startingout-Blair said:


> I finally got the chance to break in my new AA921 today and my first ever experience in Pressure canning! We canned 14qts of sauerkraut that I, myself, made! That in itself made me feel pretty good. Planning on roasting and canning some pork this weekend too sometime.


Thats fantastic! welcome to the addiction


----------



## Dakine

neldarez said:


> Do you have a great chili recipe? hmmm??


here's the recipe I've been using, I should probably look for more and try them out too. I double this recipe and that makes about 20-21 pints worth. 19 of which fit in the AA at one time.

Also, in order to cut the fat, I brown the meat first and get rid of all that fat because I think it would look bad in the jars.

Ingredients
•	2 pounds lean ground beef
•	2 pounds hot spicy sausage
•	1 (46 fluid ounce) can tomato juice
•	1 (29 ounce) can tomato sauce
•	1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans, drained and rinsed
•	1 (15 ounce) can pinto beans, drained and rinsed (I use mexican or spicy jalapeno ranch style)
•	1 can of hot diced ortega chilies 
•	1 1/2 cups chopped onion
•	1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper
•	2 argentine chilies chopped up
•	2 jalapeno chilies chopped up
•	1/8 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
•	1/2 teaspoon white sugar
•	1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
•	1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
•	1 teaspoon salt
•	1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
•	1/4 cup chili powder
•	a couple spoon fulls of minced garlic. I like garlic so I dont bother with cloves, I buy it in quart jars already minced.


----------



## Dakine

I almost completely forgot that I bought over 10 lbs or beef roast to cube up and can. Heh! and just when I was trying to decide what to do this afternoon after I get my mill setup and ground my dehydrated eggs into flour. 

canning roast beef, yum!!!


----------



## PackerBacker

10 lbs? You light weight. LOL

Just got done with 33 pints of beef. :2thumb:


----------



## Bobbb

Turkey, Turkey, Turkey. Lately it's just turkey. I'm starting to smell like turkey. Oh, and turkey stock too. Finding a lot of good deals that we usually don't see and they all have quantity limitations.

Some of the jars are going for long term storage and rotation and others are going to be used in the coming months simply because we're saving 2/3 of what we pay normally.


----------



## Grimm

4 quarts of greenbeans in the canner. I have to run and get jars today so I can can  meatloaf and the 40+ lbs of potatoes I got last night.


----------



## mdprepper

My first attempt at canning Chicken is in now!


----------



## Grimm

I have a some what dumb question for those of you who can meatloaf...

Can I use cooked rice in my recipe without issue? How about rolled oats?

I am trying meatloaf later and want to see if my regular recipe would can before starting.


----------



## PackerBacker

By the book your not supposed to use rice.


----------



## debbluu

Hi. First post. Really learning a lot from this thread. We started canning this summer. Today we canned Meyer lemon jelly and satsuma pieces.


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> I have a some what dumb question for those of you who can meatloaf...
> 
> Can I use cooked rice in my recipe without issue? How about rolled oats?
> 
> I am trying meatloaf later and want to see if my regular recipe would can before starting.


I used the oatmeal in mine, turned out great......


----------



## Greggo

*Chicken!*

All American 921 is in! Trying it out on some chicken, after a couple of successful empty runs.


----------



## mdprepper

Okay, I raw packed my cubed boneless, skinless chicken breast in to my sterilized pint jars, did not add any liquid, left 1" head space, put on my simmered lids and rings. Put them in the pressure canner at 10 lbs for 75 minutes. Let it the pressure come down on its own. All 9 jars went "ping". Now what? How can I be sure that everything is "right" and I won't kill my family? If something is off in the jar, will I know it? Canning meat for the first time is stressful! I must gain confidence in this, I have an 11lb ham waiting its turn in the canner. *sigh*


----------



## PackerBacker

mdprepper said:


> Okay, I raw packed my cubed boneless, skinless chicken breast in to my sterilized pint jars, did not add any liquid, left 1" head space, put on my simmered lids and rings. Put them in the pressure canner at 10 lbs for 75 minutes. Let it the pressure come down on its own. All 9 jars went "ping". Now what? How can I be sure that everything is "right" and I won't kill my family? If something is off in the jar, will I know it? Canning meat for the first time is stressful! I must gain confidence in this, I have an 11lb ham waiting its turn in the canner. *sigh*


Take the rings off and lift the jar from the lid with your finger tips.

If the lid stays on your golden.

Any jar that I have ever had go bad in storage it was real obvious that it was bad. Typically the lid had popped off already.

Just a tip for next time. You don't need to sterilize your jars when you pressure can. I don't even simmer the lids. I just use them right from the box.

Love your sig BTW.


----------



## Greggo

Chicken looks like a success! I should have started it a bit earlier, though.


----------



## Davarm

It was time to can leftovers, had a full canner full of soups.

Chicken n Dumplins, Cream of Chicken and Tomato Basil.


----------



## Ginger

I have been tagged as the "canner" of the family in the even of the SHTF. I'm some what new to canning, I used to help my grandma but I was just a lil gal. Can anyone offer some good recipes? I bought a Ball canning book and it has some recipes..my parents have a farm so soon I'll get canning lots of birds..


----------



## Grimm

I have 4 quarts of meatloaf in the canner right now. I still have half the ground beef we bought in the fridge and will mix that up and can it tonight. Since my mixer is small I can't make too much at a time. I'll finish up the meatloaf and then move on to the sweet potatoes and boiling taters this week.

FYI I opted for the oatmeal in the mix. I use leftover rice for fresh so that is the only thing missing from the jars.


----------



## Onebigelf

Traveling this week, but I'm looking forward to Coq au Vin this weekend. I haven't canned it before, but it's really good.

I'm thinking about doing my own cookbook, "Over Rice". Can you guess the premise? 

John


----------



## PackerBacker

13 quarts of potatoes in the canners right now.

Would have done more but ran out of steam.

Dug 250 lbs total today.


----------



## Dakine

Onebigelf said:


> Traveling this week, but I'm looking forward to Coq au Vin this weekend. I haven't canned it before, but it's really good.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing my own cookbook, "Over Rice". Can you guess the premise?
> 
> John


I'd definitely like to know how you approach this for canning it!

Are you doing all the cooking and then canning? will that overcook any of the ingredients?

I was thinking about making this dish once to taste it and then if I like it, really upping the quantity if I was going to can it.

Another thought was using boneless skinless breasts instead of the leg quarters, they cost a lot more but they dont lose any can volume with the bones... any problems with that? does cooking the chicken with the bones change any of the flavors to make the dish better?


----------



## Greggo

Spiral sliced ham, any thoughts?


----------



## PackerBacker

Can it up.

It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Greggo

I only have quart jars available, so I'll need some usage suggestions. Care to share? $1.00 a pound in this area, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## DJgang

Greggo said:


> Spiral sliced ham, any thoughts?


Oh goodness, my hams were cursed....long story but, I burned mine up!

I don't know what to tell ya. :gaah: I went by ham in Ball Blue Book, I'm talking burnt up! I just dry packed it in quart jars.

Hope someone can help.

Packerbacker, what pounds and time do you use on ham?


----------



## Greggo

DJgang said:


> Oh goodness, my hams were cursed....long story but, I burned mine up!
> 
> I don't know what to tell ya. :gaah: I went by ham in Ball Blue Book, I'm talking burnt up! I just dry packed it in quart jars.
> 
> Hope someone can help.
> 
> Packerbacker, what pounds and time do you use on ham?


Thanks, I read 10lbs 90min for quarts, but that seems long for something already cooked. (I'm new to this.)


----------



## PackerBacker

DJgang said:


> Oh goodness, my hams were cursed....long story but, I burned mine up!
> 
> I don't know what to tell ya. :gaah: I went by ham in Ball Blue Book, I'm talking burnt up! I just dry packed it in quart jars.
> 
> Hope someone can help.
> 
> Packerbacker, what pounds and time do you use on ham?


10 PSI and 75/90 minutes just like any other meat.

It gets a pretty well cooked look to it.


----------



## PackerBacker

Greggo said:


> Thanks, I read 10lbs 90min for quarts, but that seems long for something already cooked. (I'm new to this.)


Wether something is cooked or not before you put into the jar is immaterial.

It take 90 minutes for the heat to penetrate the center of the (dense) contents.


----------



## Greggo

PackerBacker said:


> Wether something is cooked or not before you put into the jar is immaterial.
> 
> It take 90 minutes for the heat to penetrate the center of the (dense) contents.


Thanks, I figured as much!


----------



## Greggo

PackerBacker said:


> 10 PSI and 75/90 minutes just like any other meat.
> 
> It gets a pretty well cooked look to it.


Perhaps a fair amount of stock would lessen that, just a thought?


----------



## PackerBacker

Greggo said:


> Perhaps a fair amount of stock would lessen that, just a thought?




Lesson the time? Or the cooked look?


----------



## Greggo

PackerBacker said:


> Lesson the time? Or the cooked look?


The cooked look.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> It was time to can leftovers, had a full canner full of soups.
> 
> Chicken n Dumplins, Cream of Chicken and Tomato Basil.


That is awesome Dave.........cream of chicken, how cool is that. Was that hard to make?? Have you ever thought about just doing a circuit staying with each of us for a week or 2?? It was my idea so I get you 1st!:2thumb:


----------



## neldarez

Greggo said:


> Spiral sliced ham, any thoughts?


I canned a bunch of spiral sliced ham, cut up into cubes, It is so thin sliced that they pretty much fell apart, I use them in green beans and things like that. Now I just buy unsliced and can the chunks...


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> Oh goodness, my hams were cursed....long story but, I burned mine up!
> 
> I don't know what to tell ya. :gaah: I went by ham in Ball Blue Book, I'm talking burnt up! I just dry packed it in quart jars.
> 
> Hope someone can help.
> 
> Packerbacker, what pounds and time do you use on ham?


DJ, I've canned quite a bit of ham now cuz I really like it, but I add liquid because the meat is cooked already. If I was going to can cooked chicken or turkey I would add liquid..........It's worked for me so far, I do 90 min. on the qts and 75 on the pints. It's a pretty color when done, kinda deep red smoky color....hope that helps. Sorry you're having problems , it can be soooo frustrating when we're trying to take advantage of a sale or something and it goes south, I've made 4 batches of almond roca in the last 2 weeks and only 1 batch is worth eating!! I know how you feel:brickwall:


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> It's worked for me so far, I do 90 min. on the qts and 75 on the pints. It's a pretty color when done, kinda deep red smoky color....hope that helps.:


DJ, that's how mine turns out, too. I don't dry can the ham. It comes out darker, but that's just appearance, and it's definitely not burnt. Maybe by this Easter when hams go on sale, you'll be ready to give it a go again.


----------



## DJgang

Thanks ladies. I was thinking along the line of the hot dogs that turned out quiet well with no liquid.

Husband likes the burned up ham, I don't.

I will definitely try it with liquid next time!!!


----------



## DJgang

Didn't want to start a new thread, but I'm gonna take a wee break.

Need to get some work done around here, some cooking done, the kids want to bake cookies, etc and get some school done.

After the first of the year, I've got to get all my year end financials completed. My husband and I are still involved in the law suit over our property that was hit by tornado in 2011....

I just need to step away. I love this forum so much, because I learn so much, but I need to get away for a bit.

See ya'll later.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

DJgang said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread, but I'm gonna take a wee break.
> 
> Need to get some work done around here, some cooking done, the kids want to bake cookies, etc and get some school done.
> 
> After the first of the year, I've got to get all my year end financials completed. My husband and I are still involved in the law suit over our property that was hit by tornado in 2011....
> 
> I just need to step away. I love this forum so much, because I learn so much, but I need to get away for a bit.
> 
> See ya'll later.


We will miss you DJgang! Hurry back now! Ya hear?


----------



## goshengirl

DJgang said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread, but I'm gonna take a wee break.
> 
> Need to get some work done around here, some cooking done, the kids want to bake cookies, etc and get some school done.
> 
> After the first of the year, I've got to get all my year end financials completed. My husband and I are still involved in the law suit over our property that was hit by tornado in 2011....
> 
> I just need to step away. I love this forum so much, because I learn so much, but I need to get away for a bit.
> 
> See ya'll later.


Sure you're not stepping away for that Mayan thing?  j/k

Have a merry and blessed Christmas!


----------



## PackerBacker

7 quarts and 7 pints potatoes in the canner giggling away.


----------



## neldarez

DJgang said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread, but I'm gonna take a wee break.
> 
> Need to get some work done around here, some cooking done, the kids want to bake cookies, etc and get some school done.
> 
> After the first of the year, I've got to get all my year end financials completed. My husband and I are still involved in the law suit over our property that was hit by tornado in 2011....
> 
> I just need to step away. I love this forum so much, because I learn so much, but I need to get away for a bit.
> 
> See ya'll later.


Oh my gosh DJ, I'm so going to miss you.........God bless you and yours, have a very merry Christmas and please hurry back!


----------



## Friknnewguy

DJgang said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread, but I'm gonna take a wee break.
> 
> Need to get some work done around here, some cooking done, the kids want to bake cookies, etc and get some school done.
> 
> After the first of the year, I've got to get all my year end financials completed. My husband and I are still involved in the law suit over our property that was hit by tornado in 2011....
> 
> I just need to step away. I love this forum so much, because I learn so much, but I need to get away for a bit.
> 
> See ya'll later.


Then I'll say Merry Christmas now .


----------



## Grimm

5 quarts of sweet potatoes just came out of the canner.

I have 6 more pounds of sweet potatoes to can along with the 24 lbs of boiling potatoes. Still have ground beef for meatloaf I need to can as well.

Come back soon, DJ. We'll miss you. :kiss:


----------



## PackerBacker

What are boiling potatoes?


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> What are boiling potatoes?


They are the red or gold smaller and harder potatoes.


----------



## Dakine

just vacuum sealed two jars 1/2 gallon each of dehydrated eggs powder! YAY!

another 4 jars to go through the mill LOL


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> just vacuum sealed two jars 1/2 gallon each of dehydrated eggs powder! YAY!
> 
> another 4 jars to go through the mill LOL


wow...have you used any yet in food prep? What was your ratio you used?


----------



## Dakine

I'm not a big breakfast kinda guy... so at this time, it's almost entirely preps, but I have a lot of vacation time starting after tomorrow so I'll certainly be cooking some up just for giggles...

usually for breakfast I get some milk from the vending machine and we have free cheerios and granola and fruit, so I'll have a bowl of cereal and a banana, or like today I had a pint of my canned chili for breakfast! YUMMY!!!! 

the more I do with the eggs the more I'll move into a using them daily as part of a routine, and that's a benefit and side affect of how I tend to prep... first get a bunch, then start working on doing the FIFO thing and that may not be the most ideal way, but it's worked well for me so far, and I'm trying to get better lol


----------



## goshengirl

Dakine said:


> how I tend to prep... first get a bunch, then start working on doing the FIFO thing and that may not be the most ideal way, but it's worked well for me so far


You're not alone. I've never prepared beans (and if I've eaten any I didn't realize it), yet I've been growing and saving a lot. There's sort of a drive I have to get the food we need to survive, then figure out what to do with it. I know a lot of folks will say that's wrong, store what you eat - and that's true, and that's what I do with most stuff. But there are some items that are good keepers, good food to have, and I figure in some areas it's just plain good to get the stocking up done.


----------



## Grimm

3 quarts of meatloaf in the canner right now. 

Now I just need to finish the sweet potatoes and boiling potatoes this weekend... AFTER I pick up the puppy tomorrow! :squee: I can't wait to pick up my puppy!


----------



## Dakine

I just stopped at the grocery store over lunch and got 12 lbs of hamburger to make meatloaf tonight, and they are running a sale on Farmer John half hams, only .85 per lb so I picked up a big ham to can up too!

Good job on the puppy!! :2thumb:


----------



## dlharris

Grimm said:


> 3 quarts of meatloaf in the canner right now.
> 
> Now I just need to finish the sweet potatoes and boiling potatoes this weekend... AFTER I pick up the puppy tomorrow! :squee: I can't wait to pick up my puppy!


I've have probably missed puppy story....what kind?


----------



## Grimm

dlharris said:


> I've have probably missed puppy story....what kind?


Pembroke Corgi/English Springer mix. An accidental litter from a local breeder. I am excited! She is a hunter and a herder.


----------



## dlharris

dlharris said:


> I've have probably missed puppy story....what kind?


Never mind! Found it in pics! Lol! Enjoy. We have a 15 yr old jack Russell. Not sure what our next dog will be.


----------



## UncleJoe

Another 15 pints of cranberry sauce today.

On a side note, the bottom of the largest Folly Food Mill I have, bent at the center shaft making it a piece of scrap metal.  It was a newer model that I picked up at a yard sale last year and is the only one I've been using because of it's capacity. Of course I have 3 older ones that I picked up at estate sales.  What really jumped out at me was the fact that even though the older ones were smaller, they were heavier and far more sturdy.

A perfect example of the saying; 2 is 1 and 1 is none.


----------



## PackerBacker

What is with everyone canning meatloaf?


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> You're not alone. I've never prepared beans (and if I've eaten any I didn't realize it), yet I've been growing and saving a lot. There's sort of a drive I have to get the food we need to survive, then figure out what to do with it. I know a lot of folks will say that's wrong, store what you eat - and that's true, and that's what I do with most stuff. But there are some items that are good keepers, good food to have, and I figure in some areas it's just plain good to get the stocking up done.


I'm with you goshen, I hope to learn how to prepare the stuff from you guys on here!!


----------



## neldarez

UncleJoe said:


> Another 15 pints of cranberry sauce today.
> 
> On a side note, the bottom of the largest Folly Food Mill I have, bent at the center shaft making it a piece of scrap metal.  It was a newer model that I picked up at a yard sale last year and is the only one I've been using because of it's capacity. Of course I have 3 older ones that I picked up at estate sales.  What really jumped out at me was the fact that even though the older ones were smaller, they were heavier and far more sturdy.
> 
> A perfect example of the saying; 2 is 1 and 1 is none.


I search every store I go in to see if they have cranberries ever since I read your post, no one does. I even have a borrowed food mill to use! Dang it, I'm too late and will have to try next year...........I guess our stores don't carry cranberries after thanksgiving.........vract:


----------



## neldarez

PackerBacker said:


> What is with everyone canning meatloaf?


Because the only thing that beats that is sloppy joes by DJgang!!


----------



## goshengirl

Canning more quarts of ground beef than I can count. I'm pooped. But I'm happy.


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> What is with everyone canning meatloaf?


It is easier to make then can meatloaf than separate ground beef and freeze til you want to make meatloaf.


----------



## Dakine

PackerBacker said:


> What is with everyone canning meatloaf?


I consider canning meatloaf just as much of a hedge against devaluing dollars as buying junk silver coins.

because of the drought in the midwest the price the farmers have to pay for feed grain is going up, a LOT. There were posts here of prices per bail that folks are personally buying that are double what they paid the year before.

the price of fresh meat should rise according to that, so if I spend $60 today canning 12 lbs meatloaf in quarts, I've saved the money it would cost to buy it in 6 months to make it. That might add up to a lot, and the chances of the cost of meat going down, is so small that I consider it money well spent!

Meatloaf is a great way to put food on the table, food on the table when times are rough means other things can be focused on... its just preps.


----------



## PackerBacker

Dakine said:


> I consider canning meatloaf just as much of a hedge against devaluing dollars as buying junk silver coins.
> 
> because of the drought in the midwest the price the farmers have to pay for feed grain is going up, a LOT. There were posts here of prices per bail that folks are personally buying that are double what they paid the year before.
> 
> the price of fresh meat should rise according to that, so if I spend $60 today canning 12 lbs meatloaf in quarts, I've saved the money it would cost to buy it in 6 months to make it. That might add up to a lot, and the chances of the cost of meat going down, is so small that I consider it money well spent!
> 
> Meatloaf is a great way to put food on the table, food on the table when times are rough means other things can be focused on... its just preps.


My question though is still, why meatloaf?

I get canning meat. I have a couple hundred pounds canned right know. We are currently discussing buying another whole steer just to can.

It is my understanding that canning meatloaf is of questionable safety.


----------



## Dakine

PackerBacker said:


> My question though is still, why meatloaf?
> 
> I get canning meat. I have a couple hundred pounds canned right know. We are currently discussing buying another whole steer just to can.
> 
> It is my understanding that canning meatloaf is of questionable safety.


That's not something I've heard of before, the safety aspect of meatloaf vs any other meat product. Why was that concern raised and where did you hear it?

Here's the video I watched that got me hooked on it, and then I mentioned it here when I was just starting canning a couple months ago and I think several people had an "Aha!!" moment and decided to do it too.


----------



## laverne

neldarez said:


> I search every store I go in to see if they have cranberries ever since I read your post, no one does. I even have a borrowed food mill to use! Dang it, I'm too late and will have to try next year...........I guess our stores don't carry cranberries after thanksgiving.........vract:


Just bought cranberries today at aldi.


----------



## PackerBacker

Dakine said:


> That's not something I've heard of before, the safety aspect of meatloaf vs any other meat product. Why was that concern raised and where did you hear it?
> 
> Here's the video I watched that got me hooked on it, and then I mentioned it here when I was just starting canning a couple months ago and I think several people had an "Aha!!" moment and decided to do it too.


I guess it'd depend on your recipe.

What are you adding to it?



laverne said:


> Just bought cranberries today at aldi.


Wifey brought some from there too.

They'd be cheap if they are at aldis.


----------



## Dakine

PackerBacker said:


> I guess it'd depend on your recipe.
> 
> What are you adding to it?
> 
> Wifey brought some from there too.
> 
> They'd be cheap if they are at aldis.


the meatloaf gets pepper, paprika, garlic salt, she uses some other seasoning but I havent found that in the stores here so I use season salt, and eggs. Oh and I use pace hot salsa instead of ketchup as the thickening agent and I use the same saltine crackers she uses.

The only thing I can think of anyone having a problem with is the eggs, and I dont think thats likely or else all of the people who have been doing this for years would be posting horror stories of the entire family having the back-door-trots


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> I guess it'd depend on your recipe.
> 
> What are you adding to it?


I use ground beef, tomato sauce, dried minced garlic, dried minced onion, a small amount of quick oats(like a 1/4 cup per quart of meatloaf), eggs and shredded carrots.

I read that meatloaf is okay to can as long as you don't use thickeners or rice. A few of my WWII canning guides(where I got my recipe) recommend using lemon juice in the recipe as a preventative. These recipes are using war rations like powdered or waxed eggs so I think it should be fine.


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> I use ground beef, tomato sauce, dried minced garlic, dried minced onion, a small amount of quick oats(like a 1/4 cup per quart of meatloaf), eggs and shredded carrots.
> 
> I read that meatloaf is okay to can as long as you don't use thickeners or rice. A few of my WWII canning guides(where I got my recipe) recommend using lemon juice in the recipe as a preventative. These recipes are using war rations like powdered or waxed eggs so I think it should be fine.


Any idea what the lemon juice is counter acting? I'm curious now


----------



## PackerBacker

I must be imagining things.

The only things that i can see that would be questionable is the eggs and crackers.

Lemon juice wouldn't do anything. You add lemon juice to things like tomatoes that may have a questionable Ph but you couldn't add enough to ground beef.


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> I must be imagining things.
> 
> The only things that i can see that would be questionable is the eggs and crackers.
> 
> Lemon juice wouldn't do anything. You add lemon juice to things like tomatoes that may have a questionable Ph but you couldn't add enough to ground beef.


The recipe from the war guide has instructions for waterbath canning the meatloaf. Maybe that is why it calls for lemon juice. I pressure can it without the lemon juice. I might add I para-bake my meatloaf in the jars before canning.


----------



## PackerBacker

Those old canning guides are fun to look at but we know A LOT more about canning these days to use any info out of them.


----------



## neldarez

laverne said:


> Just bought cranberries today at aldi.


I don't know what aldi is....is that a town or a store? I'm assuming it is a store. We have walmart, safeway and IGA......that's it........lots of the stores talked about on here I've never heard of so they must not be out this way. I wish I had aldi........


----------



## PackerBacker

Aldi is a discount grocery store.

For the most part they have good stuff and great prices.


----------



## goshengirl

Miss Nelda, I was at Walmart on Wed and saw cranberries for $2/#, and today saw them there for $1.50/#. Maybe the next time you're at yours, you could ask them?


----------



## UncleJoe

neldarez said:


> I search every store I go in to see if they have cranberries ever since I read your post, no one does. I even have a borrowed food mill to use! Dang it, I'm too late and will have to try next year...........I guess our stores don't carry cranberries after thanksgiving.........vract:


Our stores have them in the fresh produce isle. Wal-Mart also has them. Did you ask anyone while you where there? I was told they would carry them till after New Years Day. After that it will be next Thanksgiving when they're back.

Hmmmm, Maybe I should get some more. I don't know if 27 pints will get me through.


----------



## PackerBacker

7 pints of chili.

I'm trying to develop a recipe were I can just drop the ingredients, including the dry beans, in the jars and process them. I figure it'll be faster this way for a mass canning session in order to get stocked up.


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> 7 pints of chili.
> 
> I'm trying to develop a recipe were I can just drop the ingredients, including the dry beans, in the jars and process them. I figure it'll be faster this way for a mass canning session in order to get stocked up.


Maybe soak the dry beans overnight before putting them in the jars. That way they don't soak up all your liquids in the jar leaving you with dry chili.


----------



## PackerBacker

Grimm said:


> Maybe soak the dry beans overnight before putting them in the jars. That way they don't soak up all your liquids in the jar leaving you with dry chili.


That is part of what I want to develop is how much water/liquid will be needed to rehydrate the beans.

I canned dry beans with water years ago but don't remember the proportions.


----------



## PackerBacker

7 Pints of ground beef with onions now.


----------



## Dakine

12 lbs of meatloaf and the grocery store has hams on sale for .85 per lb. so I bought 2 of them and I'll can up 20 lbs of that tonight too. going to be a busy afternoon LOL!


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Miss Nelda, I was at Walmart on Wed and saw cranberries for $2/#, and today saw them there for $1.50/#. Maybe the next time you're at yours, you could ask them?


I've been there 2 mornings this week and they don't have any...haven't had since right after thanksgiving. I saw some this morning at IGA for $3. lb. no way .........I'll be ready next year though.......I'm excited about it!


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> 12 lbs of meatloaf and the grocery store has hams on sale for .85 per lb. so I bought 2 of them and I'll can up 20 lbs of that tonight too. going to be a busy afternoon LOL!


Ham is on sale at Walmart for 1.29 lb, bone in, that's the best price of anyone around here........I think we must just have higher prices, must be because we're so rich! lol, jk jk jk......


----------



## Dakine

neldarez said:


> Ham is on sale at Walmart for 1.29 lb, bone in, that's the best price of anyone around here........I think we must just have higher prices, must be because we're so rich! lol, jk jk jk......


I can only get the .85/lb price if I spend $25 on general groceries, not beerz...  I'm running out of things I want to spend $25 on but I do want to get 2 more of the hams LOL!!!


----------



## PackerBacker

What to can today?

Maybe I will make something of these 2 8lb chickens I have cooked and deboned. maybe I will add them to the 4lbs of ground beef and 2lbs of ground pork that I have brown..............................


----------



## ashley8072

Got my pressure canner today! Looking for some recipes to do. Meatloaf is one. I seen someone asked about Why meatloaf. The reason I want to do meatloaf is because it requires much hand washing, this, water usage. If the powers out, the well doesn't work. Meatloaf is such a messy make with water already.  I'd love to peek into Grimms recipe box.  Anyone have a fav recipe site? I googled a few things, but there's a LOT. Thnx. 

PS. I've already got Blue Book  I retired my water bath canner to my SiL with a starter kit I put together for her. I'm excited to see what she's been doing with it. She's gonna have a lot of down time after their 4th baby.


----------



## Dakine

Grats on your canner!!! I"m looking forward to trying something new, tomato sauce with meat! I hvaent done that yet and I've done a lot of chicken, meatloaf and chili so far so it seems time to spread out again!


----------



## PackerBacker

ashley8072 said:


> She's gonna have a lot of down time after their 4th baby.


That's funny. :teehee:


----------



## PackerBacker

PackerBacker said:


> What to can today?
> 
> Maybe I will make something of these 2 8lb chickens I have cooked and deboned. maybe I will add them to the 4lbs of ground beef and 2lbs of ground pork that I have brown..............................


So I added Cabbage, potatoes, onion, garlic, peas, red beans, lima beans, tomatoes, carrots, green beans, red pepper, black pepper, salt, and some chili powder and all of the broth from cooking the chickens.

Cook it over night in the crock pots.

Now I have 35 pints of mulligan stew in the canner.


----------



## Grimm

ashley8072 said:


> I'd love to peek into Grimms recipe box.  Anyone have a fav recipe site? I googled a few things, but there's a LOT. Thnx.


What recipe are you interested in? Mine are variations of WWII canning recipes. I collect WWII canning guides and Victory Garden booklets. You should see the info they have in them!


----------



## neldarez

PackerBacker said:


> So I added Cabbage, potatoes, onion, garlic, peas, red beans, lima beans, tomatoes, carrots, green beans, red pepper, black pepper, salt, and some chili powder and all of the broth from cooking the chickens.
> 
> Cook it over night in the crock pots.
> 
> Now I have 35 pints of mulligan stew in the canner.


that sounds incredible......so you would can it for vegetable length of time? pressure or water bath? mulligan stew huh, no meat?


----------



## ashley8072

Grimm said:


> What recipe are you interested in? Mine are variations of WWII canning recipes. I collect WWII canning guides and Victory Garden booklets. You should see the info they have in them!


Meatloaf recipe def.  I'm digging through old recipe books at my parents house hoping to get some take homes. Oh yeah, and for opening presents. Lol!


----------



## PackerBacker

neldarez said:


> that sounds incredible......so you would can it for vegetable length of time? pressure or water bath? mulligan stew huh, no meat?


It has the chicken, beef and pork I listed earlier as well.

Pressure canned.


----------



## Grimm

ashley8072 said:


> Meatloaf recipe def.  I'm digging through old recipe books at my parents house hoping to get some take homes. Oh yeah, and for opening presents. Lol!


For every pound of ground beef I add the following

1/2 cup shredded carrot
2 eggs or 2 powdered eggs
1/2 an onion chopped or minced
handful minced garlic cloves
1/2 cup oats quick or rolled are fine
ground black pepper
1/2 cup tomato sauce


----------



## Grimm

4 pints of butter. I felt like I had to get something canned before my SIL and her BF showed up for dinner tonight.


----------



## neldarez

PackerBacker said:


> It has the chicken, beef and pork I listed earlier as well.
> 
> Pressure canned.


I just needed to read a bit closer, what a good idea, I've never mixed meats before, isn't that funny, just never thought to do such a thing...I love this forum!


----------



## PackerBacker

Today.

16 pints of browned ground beef and onions.

2.5 pints of mixed browned ground beef and pork and onions.

Later maybe several pints of lard.


----------



## mdprepper

7 pints of ham


----------



## PackerBacker

6 1/2 pints of lard.


----------



## fondini

Greggo said:


> Spiral sliced ham, any thoughts?


I'd make a pine apple sauce to serve with it, and choose a light beer with body also. Enjoy!


----------



## Davarm

We made pepper paste today, 10 half pint jars and 2 pint jars. 

I made a few jars about a month or so ago and it went fast so made up another batch to go on the shelf. Its tastes similar to "Louisiana Hot Sauce", just thicker.


----------



## AuroraHawk

neldarez said:


> That is awesome Dave.........cream of chicken, how cool is that. Was that hard to make?? Have you ever thought about just doing a circuit staying with each of us for a week or 2?? It was my idea so I get you 1st!:2thumb:


Davarm is the canning fairy? I want him next!


----------



## Grimm

AuroraHawk said:


> Davarm is the canning fairy? I want him next!


NO! I want him!


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> NO! I want him!


I live the farthest away so he needs to start with me.......then he can catch you guys on the way back....this is great!


----------



## mdprepper

neldarez said:


> I live the farthest away so he needs to start with me.......then he can catch you guys on the way back....this is great!


I hate to pull rank on ya'll but I have been a member here longer. So I get him first based on seniority!!!:teehee::teehee:


----------



## Grimm

mdprepper said:


> I hate to pull rank on ya'll but I have been a member here longer. So I get him first based on seniority!!!:teehee::teehee:


No...! That's not fair! If I had known seniority would be a factor I would have joined a long time ago!


----------



## PackerBacker

You gals need a life.


----------



## MetalPrepper

Hey....wooaaaahhh....OK...newby here....I got a pressure canner AND a pressure cooker for Christmas.....I have read and think that I only need the pressure canner.....can someone confirm that and then I'll read the whole thread....looks like I have some catchin up to do....you can can meat!?


----------



## mdprepper

You can cook and can in the canner but you can only cook in the cooker. :scratch Let me try that again. If you are looking to return one then return the cooker. I have just started to can meats, but yes, you can do it. You can also can butter and cheeses and all kinds of good things! Get yourself the Ball Blue book on canning (everyone seems to recommend that one) also you should have a book that came with the canner with recipes and times for canning most items. 

Welcome to the wonderful world of canning!:wave:


----------



## PackerBacker

I wouldn't spend 2 nickels on a blue book.

Everything you need to know about canning is free right here.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_home.html

If you want more then that I would look into a canning book by Jackie Clay or something similar.


----------



## MetalPrepper

Thanks for yer input,I'm on it!


----------



## goshengirl

PB, that's an EXCELLENT link! I don't use the Blue Book, either. I use exactly the information that's in your link, except I have it in book form put out by the USDA. Same format, same info. 

Yep, for anyone new to canning, just follow PackerBacker's link and print it out and put it in a binder, and you'll be good to go.  (for free!)


----------



## laverne

mdprepper said:


> You can cook and can in the canner but you can only cook in the cooker. :scratch Let me try that again. If you are looking to return one then return the cooker. I have just started to can meats, but yes, you can do it. You can also can butter and cheeses and all kinds of good things! Get yourself the Ball Blue book on canning (everyone seems to recommend that one) also you should have a book that came with the canner with recipes and times for canning most items.
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of canning!:wave:


Wait a mim, I wanna kno how to can cheeses?? Please share.


----------



## DJgang

DJgang said:


> It sucks!
> 
> Felt like I was battling a dang bear! Cheese everywhere trying to figure out the best spoon! Goodness! I may have to just bite the bullet and buy the freeze dried stuff!
> 
> I got four, four dang jelly jars from a huge block of velevetta. Which I knew going in....
> 
> I'm whooped. Thought I'd have more satisfaction.


That's my thoughts on canning cheese! :eyebulge:

Everyone suggests canning hard cheese. Let me see if I can find where Sue posted on her website, Proverty Prepping....


----------



## DJgang

Here ya go Laverne

http://povertyprepping.blogspot.com/2012/11/canning-butter-and-cheese.html?m=1


----------



## laverne

THANKS Djgang! Will look into it ; )


----------



## neldarez

mdprepper said:


> I hate to pull rank on ya'll but I have been a member here longer. So I get him first based on seniority!!!:teehee::teehee:


ummm, that is true, but it was my idea that he start going the circuit...tell ya what, you come here and we'll share him........lol.........of course, he will have to stay longer then but that won't be a problem. I can see this working,,,,yay for Dave......this is just where it starts, imagine the future, he'll be giving bought out seminars on canning and drying...........Maybe well be helpers,,,,setting up his schedules, etc.......we could do catchy slogans like,: here today, dry tomorrow! Or: can you can, of course you can. We've created a monster:eyebulge: whew, lets just keep it like it is, Dave traveling the circuit and teaching, staying with host family and we follow him to the kitchen and take notes, pictures, etc.........what do you think?? Could actually end up in a homestead best selling book starring:: Dave the king of prep.............that's kinda catchy, what cha think??


----------



## Davarm

Daing, Sure is nice to know your loved!


----------



## Onebigelf

Free Kindle on canning:

http://www.amazon.com/JeBouffe-Canning-Revised-Expanded-ebook/dp/B0057H14KG/ref=pd_sim_kstore_32

John


----------



## mdprepper

Davarm said:


> Daing, Sure is nice to know your loved!


Don't let your Daughters know how badly we all want to have you visit us. They may "Auction" you off to the highest bidder!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## StoneBear

I have a question for y'all. My wife and I have been reading about canning meatloaf and we were wondering how long you can keep it on the shelf before it goes bad?


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Daing, Sure is nice to know your loved!


You deserve an inflated ego with this many ladies fighting over you. :kiss:


----------



## Grimm

StoneBear said:


> I have a question for y'all. My wife and I have been reading about canning meatloaf and we were wondering how long you can keep it on the shelf before it goes bad?


Nothing we can stays on the shelf for more than a few months.


----------



## Davarm

I deboned the Ham and Turkey leftovers and they are sitting on the counter ready to go into jars, looks like I will have aout 6 pints of ham and about 4 pints of turkey.

I dont think I've ever canned ham by itself before, if I have I dont remember it but am going to put it in half pint jars and sit it on the shelf to use when we cook pinto or butter beans.


----------



## partdeux

StoneBear said:


> I have a question for y'all. My wife and I have been reading about canning meatloaf and we were wondering how long you can keep it on the shelf before it goes bad?


As long as you want. Literally decades later if properly canned, it will still be edible


----------



## StoneBear

partdeux said:


> As long as you want. Literally decades later if properly canned, it will still be edible


Thanks for the info. I will let my mummy know . No, really. My wife and I plan on trying it out. We watched a utube video of someone canning some meatloaf and it looked good!


----------



## goshengirl

StoneBear said:


> We watched a utube video of someone canning some meatloaf and it looked good!


Oooo, thanks for the idea! (I haven't tried meatloaf yet but want to - never thought about checking out YouTube for some ideas...)


----------



## Dakine

bearxprepper is the video that I saw and got me started on meatloaf, I really like that recipe and it makes about 8 quarts worth.

I use a big jar of Hot pace instead of the ketchup
I like to make it in 2 smaller batches so it's easier to mix, so I double the crackers and use one tube of crackers in each half of the batch.

I also start with 93% lean ground beef. It looks much better that way in the jar and overall should be a healthier product.


----------



## Dakine

did 19 pints of chicken last night, doing beef stew this morning which ball book says should be 14 pints and I've got butter to do also, I really want to get that out of the way so I'm hoping I'll finish that this afternoon.


----------



## Grimm

4 quarts of sweet potatoes in the canner venting right now. I have to get my butt in gear and get the taters in the fridge downstairs canned. We have been using a lot of our canned taters.


----------



## Grimm

7 quarts of Klondike Rose potatoes in the canner right now. I still have another 10lbs of Klondike Gold that need to be canned.


----------



## Dakine

Grimm, you need to change your sig...

old:



> :quote:I shall not be liable for any losses or damages arising from the use of, or reliance on, the information in my posts. I am also not liable for any losses or damages arising from the use of, or reliance on these posts, or the internet generally:quote:


fixed:



> :quote:I shall not be liable for any losses or damages arising from the use of, or reliance on, the information in my posts. I am also not liable for any losses or damages arising from the use of, or reliance on these posts, or the internet generally:quote:
> 
> FURTHERMORE: Should my attorneys become aware of you failing to execute my meticulously planned and perfectly prepared instructions in a manner deviating even 1/10th of 1% and having failed to achieve the results that are expected, I will be forced to hold you liable for potential damages to my reputation and the effects of negative feedback on the bandwidth of the internet as a whole.


:teehee:


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> Grimm, you need to change your sig...
> 
> old:
> 
> fixed:
> 
> :teehee:


I wish it would let me post the whole thing as my signature... Maybe I'll just paste it at the end of every post for shits and giggles.


----------



## brightstar

After getting a new pressure canner for Christmas, my 3 year old and I are making the jump in today. Working on browning and canning loose venison sausage. Love the idea of just being able to dump and heat whatever I need it in.


----------



## Clarice

Canned 45 pints of carrots Saturday. Got GG baby carrots on sale at 47 cents a pound so I bought all they had, 24#s. Worked out about 25 cents a pint. I believe canned carrots in the store are $1 a can.


----------



## Greggo

Canning slow cooked pot roast with the veggies, any info on what to expect texture wise from the can?


----------



## Jason

DW tallied up her numbers and realized she'd canned a total of 295 jars of various food items in 2012 and was not satisfied with that, so here on New Year's Eve she's making a batch of black raspberry jam to crack the 300 mark.  She's a keeper.


----------



## laverne

Im trying to can sausage tonight, my question is should i cook it first or just cold pack the jars? Thanks for your input.


----------



## PackerBacker

Greggo said:


> Canning slow cooked pot roast with the veggies, any info on what to expect texture wise from the can?


IDK. I would have canned it raw our chunked and browned on the edges.

I am sure what you are canning will turn out good.


----------



## Dakine

laverne said:


> Im trying to can sausage tonight, my question is should i cook it first or just cold pack the jars? Thanks for your input.


I use sausage in my canned chili and I brown it first so I can drain off the fat, same as I do with ground beef.

The only ground beef I raw pack is the 93% lean when I make meatloaf.


----------



## laverne

Dakine said:


> I use sausage in my canned chili and I brown it first so I can drain off the fat, same as I do with ground beef.
> 
> The only ground beef I raw pack is the 93% lean when I make meatloaf.
> 
> Thanks. I think I will wait until the morning now since i have several pounds to do! Happy New Year!


----------



## PackerBacker

In the canner right now.

3.25 quart of calico bean and ham soup.

5 pints of navy beans.


----------



## PackerBacker

4 pints of navy beans.

3 pints of pintos.

Putting 2/3 cups of beans in a pint jar and filling with water and canning works great.


----------



## Freyadog

PackerBacker said:


> 4 pints of navy beans.
> 
> 3 pints of pintos.
> 
> Putting 2/3 cups of beans in a pint jar and filling with water and canning works great.


Ae the beans precook end.


----------



## PackerBacker

Freyadog said:


> Ae the beans precook end.




Not sure what you're saying or asking here.

I put 2/3 cup of dry, raw beans in the jar. Fill with tap water. Pressure can for 75 minutes.

When they come out they are perfectly done.


----------



## mdprepper

8 1/2 pints of grape jelly. First time I have ever made jelly! Mixed fruit jelly is next.

EDIT: 9 1/2 pints of mixed fruit jelly done! Now we wait until tomorrow to see if it turned out okay. :crossfinger:


----------



## LilRedHen

I canned 7 quarts of Kushaw pumpkin today and had a little left over, enough for 2 pies and some for supper.


----------



## Dakine

9 lbs of butter canned into half pints, yield = 24 jars

tried this the stove top method. Didnt boil, didnt clarify and didnt pressure can. These folks are probably still alive after over a year of posting the video so I reckon I will give it a shot


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> 9 lbs of butter canned into half pints, yield = 24 jars
> 
> tried this the stove top method. Didnt boil, didnt clarify and didnt pressure can. These folks are probably still alive after over a year of posting the video so I reckon I will give it a shot


I do the stove top method and it has worked well for us. The butter tastes fine too.


----------



## timmie

i just bought 17 pounds of cranberries for $12. going to make whole cranberry sauce. i'm also going to check out the other grocery store to see if they have any. also have 2 deer to can. life is good. :2thumb:


----------



## Freyadog

PackerBacker said:


> Not sure what you're saying or asking here.
> 
> I put 2/3 cup of dry, raw beans in the jar. Fill with tap water. Pressure can for 75 minutes.
> 
> When they come out they are perfectly done.


Sorry for the cryptic question. Had puppy jumping all over me. Was just wondering if the beans were precooked then I saw this after the crazy cryptic question from me.. Does this go for all beans? Pintos take way longer to cook than blackeyed peas. So just wondering.


----------



## PackerBacker

Freyadog said:


> Sorry for the cryptic question. Had puppy jumping all over me. Was just wondering if the beans were precooked then I saw this after the crazy cryptic question from me.. Does this go for all beans? Pintos take way longer to cook than blackeyed peas. So just wondering.


Funny you should ask. I was eyeing up my jar of dry hereford cowpeas and contemplating canning them.

IDK how they would turn out. The published canning times are the same for both. I can let you know if I try them.

It'd really not make me any difference though since about the only way I eat canned beans is added to soups where they will cook for a while longer anyway.


----------



## robinray649

*Just my 2 cents*

12 quarts of potatoes canned and put up. Now don't how many quarts it will be but have about 40 lbs of apples to can.:2thumb:


----------



## AuroraHawk

mdprepper said:


> Don't let your Daughters know how badly we all want to have you visit us. They may "Auction" you off to the highest bidder!:laugh::laugh:


Auction? Really? I love auctions. I'll start saving my money. Dave is going to come home with me!


----------



## cmgallman

I have a question- can I can potatoes with skin on?


----------



## cmgallman

goshengirl said:


> Woo hoo!! :2thumb:
> 
> I've never done anything with venison - definitely on my list! Right after I learn how to hunt, lol. I've wondered about heading over to some of the Amish stores to see if they sell venison, just so this city-turned-country girl can learn how to cook with it. But you can hunt AND can it, you've got it made!


Check your local deer processer. Sometimes they have meat that the hunter did not pick up. You can get it for the processing fee. Around here it's from $45-70.00.


----------



## PackerBacker

cmgallman said:


> I have a question- can I can potatoes with skin on?


Yes. I do.


----------



## cmgallman

PackerBacker said:


> Yes. I do.


Thank you. I've just never done them with skin on. Have several # of little ones & didn't want to waste time peeling.


----------



## PackerBacker

cmgallman said:


> Thank you. I've just never done them with skin on. Have several # of little ones & didn't want to waste time peeling.


If they are smaller then a golf ball I can them whole.


----------



## cmgallman

PackerBacker said:


> Yes. I do.


Thank you. I've just never done them with skin on. Have several # of little ones & didn't want to waste time peeling. sorry for the double post


----------



## Freyadog

PackerBacker said:


> Funny you should ask. I was eyeing up my jar of dry hereford cowpeas and contemplating canning them.
> 
> IDK how they would turn out. The published canning times are the same for both. I can let you know if I try them.
> 
> It'd really not make me any difference though since about the only way I eat canned beans is added to soups where they will cook for a while longer anyway.


I am a bean freak and eat them many times a week. think I will put some black eyed peas and pinto's in same canner and see what I get. Anything to make beans cook faster is a plus in my eyes. Keep me in the loop on your bean experiments. You can always PM me instead of finding this thread.


----------



## goshengirl

A canner load of ground beef (in quarts). The 18 year old is going through all the canned beef around here...


----------



## PackerBacker

8 more pints of pintos.


----------



## ilovetigger

8 pints of Breakfast Sausage, 8 pints of Italian Sausage.

Hopefully gonna get some molasses beans done for the summer. I want to do them now as the longer they sit, the better they taste.


----------



## neldarez

ilovetigger said:


> 8 pints of Breakfast Sausage, 8 pints of Italian Sausage.
> 
> Hopefully gonna get some molasses beans done for the summer. I want to do them now as the longer they sit, the better they taste.


Is that the same as baked beans? Did you make your sausage into patties?


----------



## Dakine

cmgallman said:


> Check your local deer processer. Sometimes they have meat that the hunter did not pick up. You can get it for the processing fee. Around here it's from $45-70.00.


Dont know about what the laws are in the state you live in, but a butcher shop tried to shaft me and change the deal. I walked out and they freaked out. In AZ it's against the law to sell harvested game to anyone but the hunter. I got the price we originally agreed on and they inconvenienced me for all of 5 minutes to go get cash from an ATM instead of paying by check. And then I told everyone I knew about how crappy an operation they run.


----------



## DJgang

robinray649 said:


> 12 quarts of potatoes canned and put up. Now don't how many quarts it will be but have about 40 lbs of apples to can.:2thumb:


:2thumb: I notice this is your first post? Welcome!!!


----------



## DJgang

Freyadog said:


> I am a bean freak and eat them many times a week. think I will put some black eyed peas and pinto's in same canner and see what I get. Anything to make beans cook faster is a plus in my eyes. Keep me in the loop on your bean experiments. You can always PM me instead of finding this thread.


I only do pintos for family and friends, they love them. We don't eat beans, but I do have some dried in food storage. Figure if we are hungry we will eat them and if we don't, I'll just can up....anyway, my mom and I both do the same as Packer with pintos. 2/3 raw (cleaned) bean and rest of jar water. They turn out just fine. mom does the same with black eyes peas.

Now, mom has done baked bean, with tomato liquid, etc some recipe she found online, the beans were hard. Her friend did a batch, hers were hard too. Best they can figure is tomato sauce or whatever doesn't absorb as well as water, so now they soak their navy beans and boil them just a little before making baked beans. HTH!


----------



## brightstar

Soup beans! Yummy on a cold day


----------



## cmgallman

Dakine said:


> Dont know about what the laws are in the state you live in, but a butcher shop tried to shaft me and change the deal. I walked out and they freaked out. In AZ it's against the law to sell harvested game to anyone but the hunter. I got the price we originally agreed on and they inconvenienced me for all of 5 minutes to go get cash from an ATM instead of paying by check. And then I told everyone I knew about how crappy an operation they run.


Around here, they can get rid of it, but only for the processing fee. Have to keep all receipts & order forms. DNR checks on them a couple times a year. I worked at one off & on for the past 14 years.


----------



## cmgallman

Got 1 quart & 1 pint of leftover black-eyed peas canned. 6 quarts of leftover roast & veggies. The veggies will probably be mushy. But if your hungry, I figure mushy veggies will be okay! Putting a couple deer roasts in the crock pot to can later tonight or early in the morning. About to organize my pantry! Just looked in the back & found stuff that I forgot was there!


----------



## neldarez

Does anyone have a recipe for ham and potato soup that i could can? doesnt that sound really good? I have 7 qts of chicken soup in canner now and 4 waiting to go in. What a great day!
=


----------



## PackerBacker

cmgallman said:


> Got 1 quart & 1 pint of leftover black-eyed peas canned. 6 quarts of leftover roast & veggies. The veggies will probably be mushy. But if your hungry, I figure mushy veggies will be okay! Putting a couple deer roasts in the crock pot to can later tonight or early in the morning. About to organize my pantry! Just looked in the back & found stuff that I forgot was there!


What do you gain by crock potting the deer first?


----------



## BlackParacord

I did some carrots the other day in the new All American! Today I'm going to try a recipe I found for grapefruit marmalade and water bath can it if it's any good. Never had it before. I'm a fan of orange marmalade, so I have hope!


----------



## UncleJoe

I still had a half crate of apples in the basement that were starting to get soft so I cut them up today and canned another 12 pints of applesauce. Just waiting for the canner to cool down so I can empty it.


----------



## ilovetigger

neldarez said:


> Is that the same as baked beans? Did you make your sausage into patties?


I did the sausage as ground for use in country omelets or biscuits with gravy.

The molasses beans are similar to baked beans. I tried 3 variations this year........a traditional pork and beans (too mustardy for my taste), a molasses bean (Which at first seemed a little runny but, as they aged a bit became yummier and yummier), and a boston baked bean version (very good). I like the last 2 best..........but, as the molasses beans aged a bit they became my favorite.

I DO NOT fully cook the beans before canning so NONE of the versions are mushy.


----------



## neldarez

ilovetigger said:


> I did the sausage as ground for use in country omelets or biscuits with gravy.
> 
> The molasses beans are similar to baked beans. I tried 3 variations this year........a traditional pork and beans (too mustardy for my taste), a molasses bean (Which at first seemed a little runny but, as they aged a bit became yummier and yummier), and a boston baked bean version (very good). I like the last 2 best..........but, as the molasses beans aged a bit they became my favorite.
> 
> I DO NOT fully cook the beans before canning so NONE of the versions are mushy.


If you have time, would you mind sharing your molasses bean recipe and your canning time? No hurry, whenever you have the time


----------



## cmgallman

PackerBacker said:


> What do you gain by crock potting the deer first?


Supper. I just can the leftovers. We take them on camping/hunting trips. Makes good bbq sandwiches.


----------



## Davarm

For me, its experiment time again! I went back to town today to get some items to work with and found a store that still had cranberries so I bought 20 more bags.

One of the experiments was to make pickled cranberries using an old sweet pickle recipe, I think they are going to be good after they age for a week or two. Yesterday I made a few jars using my regular pickle recipe with a little sugar added to it and they were OK but not great.

I tried pickling the cranberries after reading about it in an old cook book I read through ever so often.


----------



## mgcatfish

Canning is a skill I don't know. Will learn with tax return. My grandma had it mastered but he lived through the depression.


----------



## StoneBear

I am gathering my supplies to learn and get started and I have a question. I read about all the good food that is canned but I haven't seen anything like a ready to eat breakfast in a can. You know like scrambled eggs and sausage and maybe a biscuit on top? It sounds good :0


----------



## Davarm

StoneBear said:


> I am gathering my supplies to learn and get started and I have a question. I read about all the good food that is canned but I haven't seen anything like a ready to eat breakfast in a can. You know like scrambled eggs and sausage and maybe a biscuit on top? It sounds good :0


Those kinds of breakfast jars have been discussed here in the past. One that I do is what I call "Canned Omlets" made by filling caning jars about half full of raw eggs and omelet ingredients then pressure canning them. You can also can cooked breads and biscuits to go along with the omelets, I know that bumps it up to two jars but biscuits are worth the trouble in my book.

I have no real idea how long they would store, they usually dont last a real long time here once they go the shelf.


----------



## StoneBear

Davarm said:


> Those kinds of breakfast jars have been discussed here in the past. One that I do is what I call "Canned Omlets" made by filling caning jars about half full of raw eggs and omelet ingredients then pressure canning them. You can also can cooked breads and biscuits to go along with the omelets, I know that bumps it up to two jars but biscuits are worth the trouble in my book.
> 
> I have no real idea how long they would store, they usually dont last a real long time here once they go the shelf.


Thanks, I will have give it a try.


----------



## StoneBear

StoneBear said:


> Thanks, I will have give it a try.


Sorry, still waking up.
Thanks, I will have to give it a try.


----------



## ilovetigger

neldarez said:


> If you have time, would you mind sharing your molasses bean recipe and your canning time? No hurry, whenever you have the time


I'll post it over the weekend. It is REALLY easy. I'll give you the Boston Baked Bean version too so you can try both to see what you think.


----------



## TexasMama

ilovetigger said:


> I'll post it over the weekend. It is REALLY easy. I'll give you the Boston Baked Bean version too so you can try both to see what you think.


Yeah - I LOVE Boston Baked Beans!


----------



## goshengirl

Yeay, scored big on manager's special today. Even my youngest boy was getting into it. So I'll be doing a bunch of turkey meatballs (got 20#s of ground turkey), and I got other turkey items too, and will be making my first turkey broth. Got a bunch of chicken, too, which is good because we're low on chicken broth (lots of sickness around the holidays cleared us out). Only got 10#s of ground beef on sale, but I'll be glad to can more of that, too.


----------



## partdeux

Cook the poultry bones a minimum of 24 hours on a very low simmer. The difference in the broth is unbelievable


----------



## Grimm

partdeux said:


> Cook the poultry bones a minimum of 24 hours on a very low simmer. The difference in the broth is unbelievable


My chicken broth has been going for 48 hrs so far. I'll be canning it tomorrow evening along with some jars of the over cooked/yucky meat for the dog.


----------



## Dakine

17 pints of chicken in the canner right now!


----------



## BlackParacord

I did 7 qts of potatoes and some grapefruit jam. Yum!


----------



## neldarez

Has anyone canned porcupine meatballs? I was told the rice would turn to mush, If you don't cook the meatballs, just brown them and then can them do you still think the rice would turn to mush?

Anyone have a good recipe? I don't want much do I? lol....


----------



## TexasMama

In 75 minutes - we'll have 9 pints of strip steak (for fajitas) canned. 

Starting the countdown as soon as we hit the 10 pounds pressure. 

Hoping to get some chicken fajitas done once these are done!


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> Has anyone canned porcupine meatballs? I was told the rice would turn to mush, If you don't cook the meatballs, just brown them and then can them do you still think the rice would turn to mush?
> 
> Anyone have a good recipe? I don't want much do I? lol....


I was wondering the same. I was thinking of soaking the rice for a few minutes before adding to the recipe(my meatloaf recipe calls for rice) then canning after browning. That way the rice wasn't raw and hard but not over cooked.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> I was wondering the same. I was thinking of soaking the rice for a few minutes before adding to the recipe(my meatloaf recipe calls for rice) then canning after browning. That way the rice wasn't raw and hard but not over cooked.


Goshengirl is the woman to ask! She's the porcupine canning queen! I'm sure she'll be here shortly.


----------



## PackerBacker

16 pints of chicken in the canner.


----------



## partdeux

Grimm said:


> My chicken broth has been going for 48 hrs so far. I'll be canning it tomorrow evening along with some jars of the over cooked/yucky meat for the dog.


throw in some frozen mixed vegetables and you'll have some GREAT soup!


----------



## goshengirl

Regarding porcupine meatballs: I've canned them with the rice in them, and they're okay but not great. The rice is mushy-ish - can't really explain it - just kinda off. That said, it could be an acquired taste. And in hard times it would be downright tasty. 

For my family I've switched to what I call porcupine goulash. I can ground beef in a mixture of tomato paste and tomato sauce (I can this for a variety of uses, so I use very little paste/sauce when I can, because I can always add more later when I use the beef). When I'm fixing dinner, I'll cook the rice and add that in with a jar of ground beef and tomato sauce. I'll add seasonings and eggs then. So it's the same ingredients as a porcupine meatball, just not in ball form, and prepped to be shelf stable.

As to a recipe, here's the one my mama gave me : 
ground beef (sirloin is best flavor, but could be any ground beef)
tomato paste
tomato sauce
eggs (1 or 2, depending on amount of beef used)
salt, pepper, and garlic powder
rice (uncooked)
Mix all ingredients according to personal preference. Generally speaking, I'll use 2 lbs of ground sirloin with 2 eggs , a can of tomato paste and a half can of tomato sauce (I'm sorry, I don't know offhand the sizes of the cans - they're just the ones I always use so I know them by sight - let me know if you want me to check on their sizes). As to the rice, just remember that it will swell as it cooks, so I find that it's best to add less than I think I should.  I'm afraid I'm one of those "combine ingredients until it looks right" kind of cooks (like my mama), which isn't very helpful when it comes to writing out recipes, lol.

Anyway, mix all ingredients with your hands (better blending that way), trying to handle the mixture as little as possible (a good guideline any time you're making meatballs). Form 2" meatballs and brown in skillet (use a little oil, and be sure to brown all over). Once browned, turn down heat to the upper end of low temperature. Pour remaining 1/2 can of tomato sauce over meatballs, cover skillet, and cook for about an hour. Check periodically that the liquid has not cooked off - can add hot water or a water/tomato sauce blend (or water/tomato paste blend) as necessary. These taste really good served with egg noodles.

If I were going to can these, I would skip the cooking part and just put the browned meatballs into jars and add enough liquid (combination tomato sauce, tomato paste and water) to cover the meatballs.

Hope that helps!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

9 pints of homemade "steak 'n shake"-style chili


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Regarding porcupine meatballs: I've canned them with the rice in them, and they're okay but not great. The rice is mushy-ish - can't really explain it - just kinda off. That said, it could be an acquired taste. And in hard times it would be downright tasty.
> 
> For my family I've switched to what I call porcupine goulash. I can ground beef in a mixture of tomato paste and tomato sauce (I can this for a variety of uses, so I use very little paste/sauce when I can, because I can always add more later when I use the beef). When I'm fixing dinner, I'll cook the rice and add that in with a jar of ground beef and tomato sauce. I'll add seasonings and eggs then. So it's the same ingredients as a porcupine meatball, just not in ball form, and prepped to be shelf stable.
> 
> As to a recipe, here's the one my mama gave me :
> ground beef (sirloin is best flavor, but could be any ground beef)
> tomato paste
> tomato sauce
> eggs (1 or 2, depending on amount of beef used)
> salt, pepper, and garlic powder
> rice (uncooked)
> Mix all ingredients according to personal preference. Generally speaking, I'll use 2 lbs of ground sirloin with 2 eggs , a can of tomato paste and a half can of tomato sauce (I'm sorry, I don't know offhand the sizes of the cans - they're just the ones I always use so I know them by sight - let me know if you want me to check on their sizes). As to the rice, just remember that it will swell as it cooks, so I find that it's best to add less than I think I should.  I'm afraid I'm one of those "combine ingredients until it looks right" kind of cooks (like my mama), which isn't very helpful when it comes to writing out recipes, lol.
> 
> Anyway, mix all ingredients with your hands (better blending that way), trying to handle the mixture as little as possible (a good guideline any time you're making meatballs). Form 2" meatballs and brown in skillet (use a little oil, and be sure to brown all over). Once browned, turn down heat to the upper end of low temperature. Pour remaining 1/2 can of tomato sauce over meatballs, cover skillet, and cook for about an hour. Check periodically that the liquid has not cooked off - can add hot water or a water/tomato sauce blend (or water/tomato paste blend) as necessary. These taste really good served with egg noodles.
> 
> If I were going to can these, I would skip the cooking part and just put the browned meatballs into jars and add enough liquid (combination tomato sauce, tomato paste and water) to cover the meatballs.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I appreciate you goshen!!:congrat:

so if you add tomato sauce/paste to your burger and then fill your jars, how long do you can it? quart size probably? You don't brown it at all? Just put it in raw?


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> I appreciate you goshen!!:congrat:
> 
> so if you add tomato sauce/paste to your burger and then fill your jars, how long do you can it? quart size probably? You don't brown it at all? Just put it in raw?


Oh, I definitely brown it first! You're talking about canning ground beef and tomato sauce/paste, right? Yep, I definitely brown the beef first, rinse it, and put it in a pot and add the tomato sauce/paste, then add to jars and put in the canner. (It really depends on what I happen to have, sauce or paste or both.) Then I can that for the same time as required for beef - which in my case is 90 minutes for quarts (10 lbs pressure) or 75 minutes for pints (10 lbs pressure).

p.s. - I appreciate you, too. :kiss:


----------



## Grimm

I canned the chicken stock I have been simmering for 72 hours. It made almost 7 quarts so I put the 6 full quarts in the canner. Lost one jar in the canner so I am left with 5 quart of canned stock. The 5/6 full jar will be used when I make the dog food with the meat from the stock. Out of 5 chicken carcasses I was able to pull 2.5 lbs of over cooked bits of meat(organ meat too). Also with this last batch of jars the seal blew. It was just a matter of time before I needed to replace it- the seal on the canner is older than I am. I figure the $5 for a new seal and air vent are worth it on a second hand canner while I save up for an All American.


----------



## PackerBacker

21 quarts of chicken stock.

3 canners at once. :2thumb:

I cheated though and quit on the bone broth part of it at 48 hours.


----------



## Dakine

I did another 17 pints of chicken, and 11 pints of chili but I have 4 quarts of chili I need to can too (in the jar, in the fridge), I had to save pint jars for the 12 pounds of roast beef I got on sale... I was hoping I could do the beef and chili at the same time, but I think there will be too many pints of beef and I dont want to put in quarts because I dont/wont normally cook that much at once.


----------



## PackerBacker

25 pints of chicken.

I always used to pack the jars with meat and then try to get broth/water down in the jar afterwards to no avail. Now I put a 1/3-1/4 cup of broth or water in the jar before the meat. This makes sure there is liquid all the way to the bottom and help me limit how much meat I put in as to not over pack it. Works great.


----------



## neldarez

I just finished canning 7 quarts of groundbeef with tomato sauce. I don't remember who it was on here,(long time ago) suggested boiling water and dropping hamburger in it for just a couple minutes then drain and rinse burger before canning. It not only cooked the meat ( partially if you hurry) it also rinsed all of the fat off........It is so easy to do that. It actually takes about 1 minute of the meat in the boiling water, then I scoop it out and put in colander, rinse and put into big roaster to mix with tomato sauce. I then pour all of the boiling water mix through the colander and catches all the little pieces that are left in the pot. Sure works good for me...hope this helps someone wanting to can hamburger.


----------



## ksmama10

neldarez said:


> I just finished canning 7 quarts of groundbeef with tomato sauce. I don't remember who it was on here,(long time ago) suggested boiling water and dropping hamburger in it for just a couple minutes then drain and rinse burger before canning. It not only cooked the meat ( partially if you hurry) it also rinsed all of the fat off........It is so easy to do that. It actually takes about 1 minute of the meat in the boiling water, then I scoop it out and put in colander, rinse and put into big roaster to mix with tomato sauce. I then pour all of the boiling water mix through the colander and catches all the little pieces that are left in the pot. Sure works good for me...hope this helps someone wanting to can hamburger.


That's brilliant! I already boil larger batches of ground beef for freezer cooking...this saves the good juices by putting the flavor back into the meat. Since you are only partially cooking the meat, are you boiling smaller amounts of burger at a time, in a smaller pan? Can't wait to order my canner...


----------



## Davarm

I picked up a dozen packages of cream cheese today at $.89 each, they should be finished in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I picked up a dozen packages of cream cheese today at $.89 each, they should be finished in about 30 minutes.


What is your method for canning the cream cheese?


----------



## TexasMama

Yesterday we canned 10 half-pints of sweet Italian sausage, 5 pints of hamburger and 5 pints of beef fajita meat. 

My husband also opened up a can of our fajita chicken and used it to make chicken salad sandwiches....talk about interesting (and tasty!). He is now sold on canning and we both love how the meat is so tender.


----------



## dlharris

TexasMama said:


> Yesterday we canned 10 half-pints of sweet Italian sausage, 5 pints of hamburger and 5 pints of beef fajita meat.
> 
> My husband also opened up a can of our fajita chicken and used it to make chicken salad sandwiches....talk about interesting (and tasty!). He is now sold on canning and we both love how the meat is so tender.


That does sound yummy!


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> What is your method for canning the cream cheese?


I pack it in half pint jars and water bath them for for an hour.


----------



## PackerBacker

27 pints of chicken

25 quarts of chicken stock.


----------



## PackerBacker

Grimm said:


> I canned the chicken stock I have been simmering for 72 hours.


Do you add vinegar to cook bone broth?


----------



## partdeux

PackerBacker said:


> Do you add vinegar to cook bone broth?


Is there a reason to add vinegar?


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> Do you add vinegar to cook bone broth?


Nope. I only simmer the carcasses (bones, skin, organs and any meat left) and veggies (the parts we normally toss like carrot tops and celery leaves). I toss it all in the pot and cover with water. I sometimes add some bay leaves and pepper corns but its pretty basic.

I store all these parts in my second freezer until I have enough for stock. Since the bones have already been cooked they fall apart by hour 36 and the marrow helps season the stock. When I start stock from whole raw chickens I have to break the bones after 24 hours or simmer for an extra day or two.


----------



## PackerBacker

partdeux said:


> Is there a reason to add vinegar?


It leaches more out of the bones.


----------



## PackerBacker

31.25 quarts of chicken stock.


----------



## ashley8072

Prepping the kitchen now for some Grimm Meatloaf.  

On another note: I never even thought about being able to can cream cheese! This will def be the weekend activity. I hate buying cream cheese and then even using because there's just not a feasable way to keep it fresh without molding. And I hate buying so much just to be able to have on hand since the fridge stays packed to the rim. This is great! Now to find out if there's a way to store Sour Cream.


----------



## Grimm

I have some brown rice soaking in cool water. I'm prepping to can some duck and chicken dog food.


----------



## 25kevincox

Just canned my last doe. Raw chunked with a bouillon cube. The bomb


----------



## neldarez

Just finished 7 qts of goshengirls sloppy joes! yum


----------



## Davarm

Gonna be 10 pounds of Mild Cheddar and Mozzarella cheese. 

Havent started it yet, the grandson's still up and running around.


----------



## cmgallman

Grimm said:


> I have some brown rice soaking in cool water. I'm prepping to can some duck and chicken dog food.


What do u put in dog food. Would love to make my own. I have a pair of extra hyper jack russells!


----------



## Grimm

cmgallman said:


> What do u put in dog food. Would love to make my own. I have a pair of extra hyper jack russells!


I saved the leftover meat from my chicken carcasses when I made stock. The meat was simmering for 3 days so it is very cooked.

To the meat I am adding small cubed raw carrot(will cook in the canner), brown rice that soaked in water overnight, raw peas and some leftover ground duck I had in the freezer.

I simmer the chicken with leftover stock in a pot to bring it to temp. Once the canner and jars are ready I add the carrots, rice and duck. Fill the jars and process at the same weight and time as chicken.


----------



## Davarm

Leftover spaghetti sauce and lentils, only 1 quart of each but each jar counts.


----------



## PackerBacker

Not canning anything today, yet any how.

I am prewashing a bunch of jars for a canning date in the future.


----------



## DJgang

Itching to can again...haven't done anything since the cursed ham....

Kids wanting taco meat, so I need to see if ground beef is on sale, haven't wanted to go to town due to flu...

Going to clean on doom room today when hubby gets back home, reorganize and take inventory.


----------



## cmgallman

Grimm said:


> I saved the leftover meat from my chicken carcasses when I made stock. The meat was simmering for 3 days so it is very cooked.
> 
> To the meat I am adding small cubed raw carrot(will cook in the canner), brown rice that soaked in water overnight, raw peas and some leftover ground duck I had in the freezer.
> 
> I simmer the chicken with leftover stock in a pot to bring it to temp. Once the canner and jars are ready I add the carrots, rice and duck. Fill the jars and process at the same weight and time as chicken.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Grimm

7 half pints of dog food in the canner.


----------



## spudbar

Dry canned 8 quarts of oatmeal. Just returned from Ga. with 4 gal of pecans - has anyone ever dry canned pecans using a microwave?


----------



## spudbar

Dry canned 8 quarts of oatmeal using oxygen absorbers. Just returned from Ga. with 4 gal of pecans anybody have a good method to can pecans? I heard of one way that uses a microwave to heat filled jars then put lids and rings on after heating for 2 minutes.


----------



## Grimm

spudbar said:


> Dry canned 8 quarts of oatmeal using oxygen absorbers. Just returned from Ga. with 4 gal of pecans anybody have a good method to can pecans? I heard of one way that uses a microwave to heat filled jars then put lids and rings on after heating for 2 minutes.


The oven might be better than the microwave.


----------



## laverne

goshengirl said:


> A canner load of ground beef (in quarts). The 18 year old is going through all the canned beef around here...


Do you add any liquid to your ground beef? Im wanting to can just plain old hamburger.


----------



## PackerBacker

24 half gallon jars of H2O.

That's another 4 days worth for my clan.


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> 24 half gallon jars of H2O.
> 
> That's another 4 days worth for my clan.


The half gallon jars are expensive here. Close to $20 a 6 jar case.


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> The half gallon jars are expensive here. Close to $20 a 6 jar case.


I use 55gal drums for that, and I'll filter and boil. $20 per drum, (less really, but then there's the cost of driving there, so... meh... close enough) and it's hard to argue with hundreds of gallons of water sitting ready to go!

The half gallon jars I use for storing my dehydrated eggs which I pulverize into powder with my grain mill


----------



## PackerBacker

Grimm said:


> The half gallon jars are expensive here. Close to $20 a 6 jar case.


:dunno:

New they are aboot $5-$10 for a half dozen here.

I paid $3/dozen or less for these.

I use my 3 and 4 quart jars for dry goods.


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> :dunno:
> 
> New they are aboot $5-$10 for a half dozen here.
> 
> I paid $3/dozen or less for these.
> 
> I use my 3 and 4 quart jars for dry goods.


Canning is not big here in SoCal. Canning jars are used for wedding decor here then resold via Craigslist for $3 a jar! :eyebulge:

New, the cheapest place to go is Walmart or Ace Hardware. Ace has the 1/2 gal jars for $19.99 for a half dozen.


----------



## *Andi

Grimm said:


> Canning is not big here in SoCal. Canning jars are used for wedding decor here then resold via Craigslist for $3 a jar!


Wedding decor ...

Who knew ???

Interesting.


----------



## Dakine

I buy my jars either on Amazon, or if I dont want to wait for 2 day shipping (yay prime!) then I have Ralphs and an Albertson's nearby that both stock jars, lids, pectin, etc... 

I'm in North County SD though and your mileage may vary, I think it changes from store to store whether they carry it or not.


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> I buy my jars either on Amazon, or if I dont want to wait for 2 day shipping (yay prime!) then I have Ralphs and an Albertson's nearby that both stock jars, lids, pectin, etc...
> 
> I'm in North County SD though and your mileage may vary, I think it changes from store to store whether they carry it or not.


My local Ralphs carries jars, lids etc but they are almost double what the Walmart a 1/2 block aways charges.

When we move we should have space for water barrels but right now our apartment and garage is stuffed to the gills with other preps. I keep gallon jugs in the back of all our closets all along the walls and under every sink.


----------



## Grimm

*Andi said:


> Wedding decor ...
> 
> Who knew ???
> 
> Interesting.


Tea lights and flower vases mostly. I have seen some painted with chalkboard paint for labels. It is the current wedding fad- country chic.


----------



## ashley8072

Dry canning s'mores kits.


----------



## goshengirl

chicken
chicken stock
turkey
turkey stock

gonna work on pork roast tonight, and hopefully more turkey meatballs...


----------



## laverne

7qts of pork chops
8pts of beef
8 pts of taco meat
Yum


----------



## goshengirl

laverne said:


> Do you add any liquid to your ground beef? Im wanting to can just plain old hamburger.


I'm sorry I didn't see this!

Yes, I use liquid when canning ground beef. If I'm canning it for tacos, I use the seasonings mixed with water, just as I would use on the stove. If I'm canning for spaghetti sauce, lasagna, or porcupine meatball goulash, I use tomato sauce with the ground beef - when I open the jar for use I can add more tomato sauce in order to make spaghetti sauce, or leave as is for lasagna or porcupine meatball goulash. If I'm canning the ground beef for a hamburger helper type use, then I just use water to can it.

I find that if ground beef is canned in water it comes out basically soggy. When using it for hamburger helper, that doesn't matter because of the way it gets cooked. But for other uses, I find it helps to can it with its future use in mind.

Hope that helps.


----------



## laverne

Thank you very much.


----------



## goshengirl

You're welcome. 

How do you do your pork chops? I've got pork roast to do, but DH would love some chops, too. He grew up on a pig farm.


----------



## PackerBacker

12 more half gallon jars of water.


----------



## laverne

goshengirl said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> How do you do your pork chops? I've got pork roast to do, but DH would love some chops, too. He grew up on a pig farm.


I buy a pork loin when in sale and cut the chops to desired size then just put them in qts and process. They turn out wonderful.


----------



## neldarez

laverne said:


> I buy a pork loin when in sale and cut the chops to desired size then just put them in qts and process. They turn out wonderful.


Do you brown them 1st? Do you add liquid? Thanks in advance, sounds great to me!


----------



## goshengirl

masterspark said:


> I gotta ask, What is porcupine meatball goulash??:dunno:




Well, I used to not be able to get my porcupine meatballs to be, well, meatballs. They always turned into mush. (And in case you're unfamiliar with porcupine meatballs, they're meatballs made with ground beef, rice, egg, tomato paste/sauce, salt & pepper.) I found out they tasted just fine as mush, even if they didn't look as good as what Mom used to make. 

I've since learned to keep the meatballs as meatballs. But when it came to canning porcupine meatballs, the problem was with canning the rice - it doesn't come out great. So by canning beef with tomato sauce, I can then add cooked rice, salt & pepper upon opening, and just have mush goulash, and it's a shelf-stable meal.

That's probably more info than you were looking for - I need to work on my one- and two-sentence answers.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Well, I used to not be able to get my porcupine meatballs to be, well, meatballs. They always turned into mush. (And in case you're unfamiliar with porcupine meatballs, they're meatballs made with ground beef, rice, egg, tomato paste/sauce, salt & pepper.) I found out they tasted just fine as mush, even if they didn't look as good as what Mom used to make.
> 
> I've since learned to keep the meatballs as meatballs. But when it came to canning porcupine meatballs, the problem was with canning the rice - it doesn't come out great. So by canning beef with tomato sauce, I can then add cooked rice, salt & pepper upon opening, and just have mush goulash, and it's a shelf-stable meal.
> 
> That's probably more info than you were looking for - I need to work on my one- and two-sentence answers.


your answers are always perfect! always! :beercheer: pepsi


----------



## laverne

Do you brown them 1st? Do you add liquid? Thanks in advance, sounds great to me!
[/QUOTE]

No i just put them in the jars, brown when we are ready to eat. They make plenty of their own juices!


----------



## talob

Wife's canning chickens right now that I butcherd the other day, with the raising buthering and canning a lot of work, but guess in bad times wouldent think twice about it.


----------



## timmie

hubby got a wild hog yesterday .we had to put most of it in the freezer,but as i get time i am going to can it. that was some beautiful meat.:2thumb:


----------



## mma800

Just put the 3 qts meatballs and 3 qts ham into the canner


----------



## neldarez

timmie said:


> hubby got a wild hog yesterday .we had to put most of it in the freezer,but as i get time i am going to can it. that was some beautiful meat.:2thumb:


That had to be really exciting........I've never seen a wild boar....awesome!


----------



## MetalPrepper

Drum roll, I'm gonna try my first batch of chicken tomorrow....I was researching if I could use my glass top stove with the pressure canner....looks like I can (I hope)....


----------



## PackerBacker

28 quarts of mulligan stoup 

5 quarts of smoked turkey and chicken stock.


----------



## memrymaker

Davarm said:


> Thats not my recipe, the youngest daughter made it. If the girls know how to make a dish that we all like, I don worry about learning it. I try not to invade their space.
> 
> I will get the directions from her the next time I can corner her and post it.
> 
> You may not know yet, but my recipes are sometimes not the easiest to follow. I do the "pinch of this" and "add that until it looks right" kind of recipes. I will usually try to modernize them to where hey are followable though.


I know this post is old, but if you all want an awesome chicken and dumpling recipe - here it is. I have never tasted anything like it - SO good. The alterations I have made are using more carrots & celery and less salt (1 to 1.5 tbsp) on the chicken so the broth isn't as strong! Trust me, my family and I absolutely LOVE it. :flower: I have NOT canned this yet. I guess I'd have to make the dumplings after opening the chicken and stock. What have you all done?

This will be a long post - sorry, but not really! 

Ingredients
Chicken and Stock:
1 (3 to 31/2 pound) whole organic chicken
2 bay leaves
6 sprigs thyme
4 to 5 black peppercorns
1 head garlic, split through the equator
2 tablespoons salt
Directions
Buttermilk-Chive Dumplings:

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
2 eggs
1/4 cup chopped chives
3/4 to 1 cup buttermilk
Sauce:

2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons oil
2 carrots, diced
2 stalks celery, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 bay leaves
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
6 cups chicken stock
1 cup frozen peas
1 cup frozen pearl onions
1/4 cup heavy cream
Freshly ground black pepper, for garnish
Chopped chives, for garnish
For the stock:

Place the chicken and all stock ingredients in a large Dutch oven and cover with water. Set over medium-high heat and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer and cook for 1 hour until the chicken is tender. Skim the surface of fat and scum as it cooks.

When done remove the chicken to a cutting board. Strain the stock and shred the meat into big pieces - the stock will be used for the sauce and the chicken will be folded into it.

For the dumplings:

Sift the dry ingredients together in a large bowl. In a small bowl, using a whisk, lightly beat the eggs, chives and buttermilk together; pour the liquid ingredients into the dry ingredients and gently fold. Mix just until the dough comes together; the batter should be thick and cake-like.

To prepare sauce: In a Dutch oven, over medium heat, add the butter and oil. Add the carrot, celery, garlic, and bay leaves and saute until the vegetables are soft, about 5 minutes. Stir in the flour to make a roux. Continue to stir and cook for 2 minutes to coat the flour and remove the starchy taste. Slowly pour in the chicken stock, 1 cup at a time, stirring well after each addition. Add frozen peas and pearl onions.

Let sauce simmer until it is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon, about 15 minutes. Stir in heavy cream.

Fold the reserved shredded chicken into the sauce and bring up to a simmer. Using 2 spoons, carefully drop heaping tablespoonfuls of the dumpling batter into the hot mixture. The dumplings should cover the top of the sauce, but should not be touching or crowded. Let the dumplings poach for 10 to 15 minutes until they are firm and puffy. Remove and discard the bay leaves. Season with freshly cracked black pepper and garnish with chopped chives before serving.

This recipe takes just over 2 hours to make (prep and cook time), is easy and makes 6-8 servings. I use a cast iron dutch oven when cooking it and there wouldn't be room enough to double the batch. Maybe if you had a big stock pot (like a canner ).


----------



## memrymaker

DJgang said:


> I've got eight pints of scrambled sausage just going down and had some left over spaghetti sauce, so got a pint and half of it in the middle. I made my sauce tonight with half hamburger and half sausage, hubby loved it and I told him what I done. I added some of my crushed red peppers to the sausage as I browned. Figured I could mix it in chilli, spaghetti etc.


When I make spaghetti sauce, I use the Johnsonville Italian Mild - Ground Sausage. It was a whim one night for dinner - and it is awesome, much better flavor than plain ol' hamburger. Just a thought. That kind of meat would obviously require a rinse after scrambling and before combining with the sauce for canning purposes.


----------



## Davarm

Davarm said:


> I pack it in half pint jars and water bath them for for an hour.


I was just going over some old post and saw a mistake in the above, that hour is for pint jars, 1/2 pints I run for 45 minutes. Sorry


----------



## smaj100

*glasstop*



MetalPrepper said:


> Drum roll, I'm gonna try my first batch of chicken tomorrow....I was researching if I could use my glass top stove with the pressure canner....looks like I can (I hope)....


Metal, I've read on this forum and a couple other canning ones not to do it. One lady cracked her's after about the 15th session using her canner. I guess it might depend on which canner and how much you are loading into it. We have a small canner, can't double stack or anything like that. So size and load might effect using a cooktop. We have canned a few things on our glass cooktop.

Just a heads up, could be spendy if you break it. I know my DH would tan my hide if I broke her new glass cooktop while we were canning. :brickwall:


----------



## memrymaker

neldarez said:


> I put my garlic powder, chili powder, oatmeal, eggs, etc. in my meatballs, then I seared them on the outside to help hold their shape. Then I put them into the jar and processed them. If both of your items needed the same time that is just great,,,you could have a full canner then maybe instead of a partial


Okay - so I need to know - eggs are good to can in something like meatballs, what about sauce that has a milk product in it? I was thinking no...but when I saw your meatballs had egg in them, thought I'd ask. I start my canning today (ground beef and chicken) and need to know for future projects.  This thread is a wealth of great knowledge, thanks again.


----------



## PackerBacker

Canning eggs and milk is crap shoot.


----------



## memrymaker

DJgang said:


> I boil mine for maybe five or seven minutes, then I drain them. Cover with FRESH water! That's the key!
> 
> Then they will be pretty, floating in nice clear water. I goofed on my first batch thinking I should use the water that I was boiling them in...wrong!
> 
> now, as for smelling bad. I don't know. You did pressure can them? not water bath? And ... you are cutting them up? not big whole potatoes?


How do the potatoes taste after being in water so long for storage? Just wondering...


----------



## Grimm

memrymaker said:


> How do the potatoes taste after being in water so long for storage? Just wondering...


Depends how you use them and the type of potato. I normally use them for mashed potatoes but the other night I opened a jar for hash. Both tasted fine. But I normally only can boiling potatoes or sweet potatoes.

Oh! It also matters if you raw pack or hot pack them.


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> Canning eggs and milk is crap shoot.


In your opinion. 
:kiss:

I have never had an issue with canning meatballs or meatloaf with eggs. I do brown the meatballs before packing the jars so the egg gets a little cooked. I also bake my loaf in the jars before canning.


----------



## smaj100

I make a white chicken chili, that uses heavy cream and sour cream instead of a tomato base. It usually makes a giant batch, so we tried to can some up and see how it did. We had a mess the 2 or 3 jars that did seal popped up within a 2 days of canning, and we wont even talk about the smell after two days.


----------



## PackerBacker

Grimm said:


> In your opinion.
> :kiss:
> 
> I have never had an issue with canning meatballs or meatloaf with eggs. I do brown the meatballs before packing the jars so the egg gets a little cooked. I also bake my loaf in the jars before canning.


Nope, Not my opinion.

5 out 6 don't have problem when they play russian roulette. So feel free to have at it.


----------



## PackerBacker

memrymaker said:


> How do the potatoes taste after being in water so long for storage? Just wondering...


I raw pack white potatoes but only when they are new and still rock hard.

They are awesome fried in lard.


----------



## memrymaker

Just got done canning my first jars! 4 ground beef and 3 chicken chunks.  I am really looking forward to all the food I can create & experiment with now that I am comfortable with the process. Yea... Also think I convinced hubby to renew our costco membership AND let me buy some fruit trees for the backyard... I was told the trees are on sale in our area for $12 vs. $36 regular price. This week should be fun!


----------



## goshengirl

memrymaker said:


> Yea... Also think I convinced hubby to renew our costco membership AND let me buy some fruit trees for the backyard... I was told the trees are on sale in our area for $12 vs. $36 regular price. This week should be fun!


Warning: planting fruit trees is addictive.


----------



## neldarez

memrymaker said:


> Okay - so I need to know - eggs are good to can in something like meatballs, what about sauce that has a milk product in it? I was thinking no...but when I saw your meatballs had egg in them, thought I'd ask. I start my canning today (ground beef and chicken) and need to know for future projects.  This thread is a wealth of great knowledge, thanks again.


I don't know about any safety issues, watch the video with brexar prepper....she also uses egg. We've not had any problems, but you check it out and decide. It is canned for 90 minutes in the pressure cooker....


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> I don't know about any safety issues, watch the video with brexar prepper....she also uses egg. We've not had any problems, but you check it out and decide. It is canned for 90 minutes in the pressure cooker....


I don't understand what could be the issue when canning foods made with eggs. I precook these same foods before I can them.

PLUS I thought the reason for pressure canning was to kill any cooties...


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> Nope, Not my opinion.
> 
> 5 out 6 don't have problem when they play russian roulette. So feel free to have at it.


If its not your opinion then why say it?

I thought the reason for pressure canning was to kill any cooties...


----------



## memrymaker

Ginger said:


> I have been tagged as the "canner" of the family in the even of the SHTF. I'm some what new to canning, I used to help my grandma but I was just a lil gal. Can anyone offer some good recipes? I bought a Ball canning book and it has some recipes..my parents have a farm so soon I'll get canning lots of birds..


Ginger, I'm new at this also, although I've been reading this thread for at least a month! I have gone back through every post the last 3 days and have gleaned much needed information (now that I have my canner) and also have put the recipes people have posted into a Word document...just a thought! People here have amazing recipes and insight to share with all us newer to canning.


----------



## Dakine

18 lbs of chicken on pressure right now!

I was going to go crazy and get tomatoes and stuff tomorrow and do some pasta sauce, but I know a LGS selling at same prices 12 months ago (I was there today actually and verified it) and decided to move some things around. 

All food buys are now officially on hold if I buy another pistol LOL


----------



## PackerBacker

7 quarts of ground beef.


----------



## debbluu

I pressure canned 7 pints of cincinnati chili this morning. So far only 3 have sealed. Can I reprocess the other jars ? I know jelly can be reprocessed, but not sure about things containing meat.


----------



## Grimm

debbluu said:


> I pressure canned 7 pints of cincinnati chili this morning. So far only 3 have sealed. Can I reprocess the other jars ? I know jelly can be reprocessed, but not sure about things containing meat.


Use new lids.


----------



## PackerBacker

debbluu said:


> I pressure canned 7 pints of cincinnati chili this morning. So far only 3 have sealed. Can I reprocess the other jars ? I know jelly can be reprocessed, but not sure about things containing meat.


Yes you can.

I'd replace the lid. Make sure the rim is clean and double check the rim for knicks and chips.

4 out 7 is a lot. Did you get over pressure?


----------



## debbluu

Thanks. I think maybe under pressure. I only have a weighted pressure cooker/canner.


----------



## ilovetigger

memrymaker said:


> When I make spaghetti sauce, I use the Johnsonville Italian Mild - Ground Sausage. It was a whim one night for dinner - and it is awesome, much better flavor than plain ol' hamburger. Just a thought. That kind of meat would obviously require a rinse after scrambling and before combining with the sauce for canning purposes.


I can ground Italian Sausage for future use with either spaghetti or lasagna. It cans beautifully and you can't tell the difference in taste. I brown it, drain it well, and then can it loosely with only 1/2 cup of water. Comes out great.


----------



## partdeux

Did you let it cool naturally without pulling the wt off?


----------



## Grimm

4 quarts of meatballs in tomato basil sauce.


----------



## PackerBacker

Another 7 quarts of ground beef.


----------



## ilovetigger

11 jars of taco meat, 12 jars of ham slices, 16 jars of ham chunks, and 2 gallon freezer bags of bones for soups.


----------



## ashley8072

ilovetigger said:


> 11 jars of taco meat, 12 jars of ham slices, 16 jars of ham chunks, and 2 gallon freezer bags of bones for soups.


I've got about 12 lbs of chopped ham I need to get out of the freezer. How do you do your ham slices? Mine is a 2 lb chunk and has so much water in them that we have to squeeze it when we use it.


----------



## partdeux

ashley8072 said:


> I've got about 12 lbs of chopped ham I need to get out of the freezer. How do you do your ham slices? Mine is a 2 lb chunk and has so much water in them that we have to squeeze it when we use it.


She hands a cookie cutter to hubby and says "cut some rings"  the smoked ham came from the slaughter house in 3/8" thick slices.

She also has magic self cleaning firearms, "my gun's dirty", and it shows back up clean.


----------



## jsriley5

have any of you canner delux's ever tried reusing baby food jars? making up the ready to feed mushed veggies and meats and stuff and then pressure canning htem in the little jars? I"m betting it would work and those lids had a really good pop tab so youd definitely know if they didn't seal or wern't still sealed.


----------



## Grimm

jsriley5 said:


> have any of you canner delux's ever tried reusing baby food jars? making up the ready to feed mushed veggies and meats and stuff and then pressure canning htem in the little jars? I"m betting it would work and those lids had a really good pop tab so youd definitely know if they didn't seal or wern't still sealed.


Do not reuse baby food jars for canning! The lids are made to snap on and unscrew only. They are a pain to even try putting the lids back on straight.

You can buy little 4 oz canning jars that take the regular size lids. I plan on using these for homemade baby food.

Don't mash the food up to be canned but leave it finely cubed. This way you can mash it in the jar after you open it with a fork or spoon.


----------



## goshengirl

partdeux said:


> She hands a cookie cutter to hubby and says "cut some rings"  the smoked ham came from the slaughter house in 3/8" thick slices.
> 
> She also has magic self cleaning firearms, "my gun's dirty", and it shows back up clean.


Ooooh! I want to be able to do that! Good for you! :2thumb:


----------



## PackerBacker

jsriley5 said:


> have any of you canner delux's ever tried reusing baby food jars? making up the ready to feed mushed veggies and meats and stuff and then pressure canning htem in the little jars? I"m betting it would work and those lids had a really good pop tab so youd definitely know if they didn't seal or wern't still sealed.


I haven't.

I don't see why one couldn't though. I have a few cases of empty jars from my SIL and the lids screw back on nice and tight.

We just don't have the need since we don't feed them baby food and I don't can anything in that small of container.


----------



## PackerBacker

Oh ya.

6 pints of chicken.


----------



## ilovetigger

ashley8072 said:


> I've got about 12 lbs of chopped ham I need to get out of the freezer. How do you do your ham slices? Mine is a 2 lb chunk and has so much water in them that we have to squeeze it when we use it.


I get my pig fresh off a neighborhood farm and have the processor slice the whole hams to make it easier on me, but you can slice the ham on your own. I then use a cookie cutter to cut slices that just fit in wide mouth jars.

Add water and pressure can. I LOVE to use the juice it creates in the soups I make. You can whip an awesome potato, black bean, pea, or 16 bean soup. The chunk hams also do well for a quick cheesey potato meal.


----------



## jsriley5

Grimm said:


> Do not reuse baby food jars for canning! The lids are made to snap on and unscrew only. They are a pain to even try putting the lids back on straight.
> 
> You can buy little 4 oz canning jars that take the regular size lids. I plan on using these for homemade baby food.
> 
> Don't mash the food up to be canned but leave it finely cubed. This way you can mash it in the jar after you open it with a fork or spoon.


They musta changed the jars and lids some then I remember using them to make under cabinet screw aNd nail and small part hlders. just nail the lids to a board mount he board under a cabinet and then you put the nails screws whatever in the jars and then scre wthe jars onto the lids. they worked well back then. (note use two fasteners on the lids so they don't get loose and spin) Think they were mostly gerber and somtimes some other brand I disremember.

I see someone is still getting the better jars may just be a matter of brand preference then.


----------



## ilovetigger

Made an awesome beef broth that I am gonna use for pot roast soup tomorrow. It just sounds good.  And, I bet it will can well also.


----------



## Grimm

jsriley5 said:


> They musta changed the jars and lids some then I remember using them to make under cabinet screw aNd nail and small part hlders. just nail the lids to a board mount he board under a cabinet and then you put the nails screws whatever in the jars and then scre wthe jars onto the lids. they worked well back then. (note use two fasteners on the lids so they don't get loose and spin) Think they were mostly gerber and somtimes some other brand I disremember.
> 
> I see someone is still getting the better jars may just be a matter of brand preference then.


Gerber jars the lids don't fit flush once they have been opened. Beechnut, Earth's Best and store brands are the same. You can boil the lids then they might screw on better but I wouldn't want to burn my hand to do that.

I do have a stash of the 6 oz baby food jars with lids to make emergency candles. I use to sell my empty jars to a few wedding planners for $0.50 each. I think I'll just make my own babyfood with the next child and can them in half pint jars or freeze it.


----------



## goshengirl

ground beef
pork chops
eye of round steak

chicken is on the agenda, thanks to a sale

Wednesday is my 'in town' day - hopefully will find something good on manager's special.


----------



## memrymaker

goshengirl said:


> ground beef
> pork chops
> eye of round steak
> 
> chicken is on the agenda, thanks to a sale
> 
> Wednesday is my 'in town' day - hopefully will find something good on manager's special.


Serious question: How do you can pork chops?!


----------



## PackerBacker

Grimm said:


> Gerber jars the lids don't fit flush once they have been opened.


What do you mean they don't fit flush?


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> What do you mean they don't fit flush?


Like when you screw a jar lid on and it misthreads so it isn't screwed on correctly.

Baby food jars are snapped onto the jars at the factory when sealed and are made to screw off not on.


----------



## goshengirl

memrymaker said:


> Serious question: How do you can pork chops?!


I broke down and bought wide-mouth jars. 

I've canned plenty of pork roast before, but this was my first time with chops. But what I did was trim off the fat, brown them, then stacked them in wide mouth jars. If the chop was a little too big or too long, I just trimmed it until it was nice and round and fit in the jar. I kept aside one jar for the trimmings, cut up small pieces. Not sure what I'll use them for, but they'll be good for something. Then I just canned at the usual 90 minutes for quarts.

Oh, forgot to mention that I did add water. I don't know if that made them too mushy, as I haven't opened anything up to try it. But the stacks of chops do look good in the jars!


----------



## memrymaker

goshengirl said:


> I broke down and bought wide-mouth jars.
> 
> I've canned plenty of pork roast before, but this was my first time with chops. But what I did was trim off the fat, brown them, then stacked them in wide mouth jars. If the chop was a little too big or too long, I just trimmed it until it was nice and round and fit in the jar. I kept aside one jar for the trimmings, cut up small pieces. Not sure what I'll use them for, but they'll be good for something. Then I just canned at the usual 90 minutes for quarts.
> 
> Oh, forgot to mention that I did add water. I don't know if that made them too mushy, as I haven't opened anything up to try it. But the stacks of chops do look good in the jars!


Do you think that by browing and then putting the cut off fat in the jar (which both the chops and the trimmings would make a little liquid) that it would be enough so as not to need water? I don't want them to be dry, but am a little wary of putting water in with them. It sounds like such a great idea!


----------



## goshengirl

memrymaker said:


> Do you think that by browing and then putting the cut off fat in the jar (which both the chops and the trimmings would make a little liquid) that it would be enough so as not to need water? I don't want them to be dry, but am a little wary of putting water in with them. It sounds like such a great idea!


I honestly don't know. When I was browning them I did consider using the pan juices in the jars. I usually try to keep as much fat out of canning jars as possible (and cook with as little fat as possible) - but maybe next time I'll do half and half - pan juices and water - in each jar. I'll just have to see when I can get a bunch more chops on manager's special.


----------



## laverne

goshengirl said:


> I honestly don't know. When I was browning them I did consider using the pan juices in the jars. I usually try to keep as much fat out of canning jars as possible (and cook with as little fat as possible) - but maybe next time I'll do half and half - pan juices and water - in each jar. I'll just have to see when I can get a bunch more chops on manager's special.


I just cold pack mine in qt jars with no added liquid, they make plenty of their own juices!


----------



## neldarez

I canned more taco meat........

I want to find a good recipe for chili and make some, anyone have any good yet easy recipes? Not texas hot....just medium...lol


----------



## ksmama10

Here is my go-to chili recipe. I've never canned it, but it should work.

http://www.food.com/recipe/chili-488035


----------



## neldarez

ksmama10 said:


> Here is my go-to chili recipe. I've never canned it, but it should work.
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/chili-488035


cocoa!! wow, I never would have guessed that you put cocoa in...fascinating!


----------



## ksmama10

neldarez said:


> cocoa!! wow, I never would have guessed that you put cocoa in...fascinating!


Oh, it rocks it! Think about your culinary history...the Aztecs mixed ground peppers with ground cocoa beans and used it to concoct a 'vitality drink' for royalty. The cocoa adds a little richness to the chili.


----------



## Davarm

It's going to be leftover pork butt roast with carrots and potatoes tonight.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

ksmama10 said:


> Oh, it rocks it! Think about your culinary history...the Aztecs mixed ground peppers with ground cocoa beans and used it to concoct a 'vitality drink' for royalty. The cocoa adds a little richness to the chili.


I've always added a bit of dark chocolate to my chili as well. Learned that years ago in the military!


----------



## goshengirl

Startingout-Blair said:


> I've always added a bit of dark chocolate to my chili as well. Learned that years ago in the military!


Ah, that was my problem! When I learned that chocolate was the secret ingredient to 'Cincinnati chili' (aka Skyline chili), I tried adding chocolate chips to my sauces. It really didn't add anything. Guess I needed to try dark chocolate, and not Tollhouse, lol!

Laverne, that certainly sounds easiest! I'll try it some time.

neldarez, i LOVE your avatar! He's beautiful. You do amazing work! :2thumb:


----------



## ashley8072

goshengirl said:


> I honestly don't know. When I was browning them I did consider using the pan juices in the jars. I usually try to keep as much fat out of canning jars as possible (and cook with as little fat as possible) - but maybe next time I'll do half and half - pan juices and water - in each jar. I'll just have to see when I can get a bunch more chops on manager's special.


I wonder if you could fill those with half mushroom soup and water? We eat a lot of chops that way. Easiest way to bake them.


----------



## ksmama10

Startingout-Blair said:


> I've always added a bit of dark chocolate to my chili as well. Learned that years ago in the military!


I tried adding cocoa to my Mexican Hamburger and Rice last night...as I was putting it together, I thought about my chili recipe, and added smaller amounts of cocoa, cumin, and chili powder..it was pretty good. I also tried rolling some up with a little corn and cheese in a tortilla....that was even better.


----------



## PackerBacker

5.5 quarts of chicken stock.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

ksmama10 said:


> I tried adding cocoa to my Mexican Hamburger and Rice last night...as I was putting it together, I thought about my chili recipe, and added smaller amounts of cocoa, cumin, and chili powder..it was pretty good. I also tried rolling some up with a little corn and cheese in a tortilla....that was even better.


I believe there is a natural pairing between the chili peppers, cumin, and cocoa/dark chocolate. Mexican recipes always include some type of chocolate mole' for meats


----------



## ksmama10

Startingout-Blair said:


> I believe there is a natural pairing between the chili peppers, cumin, and cocoa/dark chocolate. Mexican recipes always include some type of chocolate mole' for meats


Yes, I have a few Tex-Mex cookbooks(which I need to dust off), and I noticed the chocolate connection. Hey, if they're using chocolate, what's not to like?


----------



## ashley8072

Cubes and slices of ham. First time.


----------



## Flowerjunkie

I grocer has brats on sale.. has anyone ever canned these? I was thinking of trying. Prob use no very little liquid in canning jar.. Hmmm would love to here if you have tryed


----------



## Grimm

Flowerjunkie said:


> I grocer has brats on sale.. has anyone ever canned these? I was thinking of trying. Prob use no very little liquid in canning jar.. Hmmm would love to here if you have tryed


Old Coot cans brats and hot dogs. There is a post all about it.


----------



## SNMILLICAN

ok.. i need help.. ive read on some of the other threads abt glass top stoves cracking when canning.. has anyone experienced this??? its been a while since i canned and it was on the electric stove eyes when i did it at that time..


----------



## Davarm

I just finished up leftover soups and spaghetti sauce 4 quarts total.


----------



## memrymaker

4 qts sliced carrots today. Potatoes and spaghetti sauce up on deck. I think I'm getting the hang of this!


----------



## PackerBacker

26 1/2 gallons of water.


----------



## goshengirl

masterspark said:


> Goshengirl, don't use chocolate chips, use the powdered baking cocoa. Hershey's has a 'special dark' as well as the regular cocoa. It's awesome.


I'll give that a try. Besides, chocolate chips are best for snacking. 

Last night:
taco meat
pork chops
pot roast

Tonight:
turkey
chicken
ground turkey meatballs

In a couple days (when ready)
turkey broth
chicken broth


----------



## laverne

Last night:
taco meat
pork chops
pot roast


How are the pork chops looking? Did u try them without the added broth?


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Ah, that was my problem! When I learned that chocolate was the secret ingredient to 'Cincinnati chili' (aka Skyline chili), I tried adding chocolate chips to my sauces. It really didn't add anything. Guess I needed to try dark chocolate, and not Tollhouse, lol!
> 
> Laverne, that certainly sounds easiest! I'll try it some time.
> 
> neldarez, i LOVE your avatar! He's beautiful. You do amazing work! :2thumb:


well thank you very much........I hope I'm getting better as I practice!!


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> I'll give that a try. Besides, chocolate chips are best for snacking.
> 
> Last night:
> taco meat
> pork chops
> pot roast
> 
> Tonight:
> turkey
> chicken
> ground turkey meatballs
> 
> In a couple days (when ready)
> turkey broth
> chicken broth


You're getting right up there with Dave! You go girl...


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> You're getting right up there with Dave! You go girl...


Well that's a compliment!  But I still have a ways to go! 
Although I'm definitely running out of room. I have cases of quart jars (full) all over the place because I can't find a home for them - gotta reorganize, big time.

I do remember a picture of Dave's - all the 5 gallon buckets holding up the bed - I think he said something like 30 of them... Well, our bed is a couple of mattresses on the floor - might have to copy Dave's idea - I can make a long bedskirt!  Hmmmm, but that doesn't help with a place for my quart jars... :scratch


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> Well that's a compliment!  But I still have a ways to go!
> Although I'm definitely running out of room. I have cases of quart jars (full) all over the place because I can't find a home for them - gotta reorganize, big time.
> 
> I do remember a picture of Dave's - all the 5 gallon buckets holding up the bed - I think he said something like 30 of them... Well, our bed is a couple of mattresses on the floor - might have to copy Dave's idea - I can make a long bedskirt!  Hmmmm, but that doesn't help with a place for my quart jars... :scratch


The bucket bed idea is a good one. We too sleep on a mattress on the floor. Our bed frame was mid century modern and teak. Selling it meant food on the table and a roof over our heads when my DH was out of work. We did get a cheap box spring but I still want my bed off the floor.


----------



## dixiemama

Grimm: 2x8s bolted together at your desired height! We built ours for just the price of lumber; we already had the bolts. 

We have a queen that's about 2 feet off the floor. We are going to store our weapons inside once we have more.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Grimm: 2x8s bolted together at your desired height! We built ours for just the price of lumber; we already had the bolts.
> 
> We have a queen that's about 2 feet off the floor. We are going to store our weapons inside once we have more.


Good idea. I have been eyeballing a weathered iron bed frame at the local consignment shop but $700 is expensive for us. We have a king mattress witha Calking box spring.


----------



## memrymaker

We opened one of the canned hamburger jars for dinner (taco night). It was pretty good, but a little soft, even after cooking it through. I browned the outside and basically packed raw. Any suggestions for better texture?


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Grimm said:


> Good idea. I have been eyeballing a weathered iron bed frame at the local consignment shop but $700 is expensive for us. We have a king mattress witha Calking box spring.


If you know someone who can weld, you could go to the local junkyard and find the iron you need and have them weld you a bed frame. Barter for their service and for the iron you find


----------



## Grimm

Startingout-Blair said:


> If you know someone who can weld, you could go to the local junkyard and find the iron you need and have them weld you a bed frame. Barter for their service and for the iron you find


My DH is a welder. He doesn't own his own rig but has his certs. When we first got married we had a trellis that was in the shape of Homer Simpson. It was a project he did in his down time on the job. Now there isn't any down time on the job. If you have down time then there isn't enough work to keep you busy and they can you.

Plus we really don't have junkyards. Any scrap metal is collected by the 'junkmen' and taken to the recycle yards for money. They cruise alleys for scraps or things they can resell.


----------



## goshengirl

memrymaker said:


> We opened one of the canned hamburger jars for dinner (taco night). It was pretty good, but a little soft, even after cooking it through. I browned the outside and basically packed raw. Any suggestions for better texture?


I don't know about packing it raw (or basically so). I brown mine completely and add the taco seasoning and can like that. The texture of the canned taco meat is not the same as doing it fresh, but my picky family isn't bothered by it ("it's not a bad different, just different"), and they like the flavor. I don't know if browning it all the way through would help you or not, or if it's a personal preference thing? :dunno:


----------



## memrymaker

6 qts of Italian Sausage Spaghetti Sauce.  Now I just have to finish the potatoes I bought.


----------



## Grimm

5 pints of strawberry lemonade concentrate in the waterbath. 

I have sooooo many strawberries in the freezer I figured I'd put some more drinks on the shelf. I have some blackberries too so I might make a batch of blackberry/strawberry lemonade concentrate. I have to get some more sugar from storage to make more. 

Any ideas how to make a strawberry orange concentrate?


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> 5 pints of strawberry lemonade concentrate in the waterbath.
> 
> I have sooooo many strawberries in the freezer I figured I'd put some more drinks on the shelf. I have some blackberries too so I might make a batch of blackberry/strawberry lemonade concentrate. I have to get some more sugar from storage to make more.
> 
> Any ideas how to make a strawberry orange concentrate?


first you take all of the stuff you were just working on...
then you add a lot of ice cubes

okay, here's where it gets good!....
now you pour in a whole bottle of vodka

Turn on the blender and take the drinks out to the pool and chillax the rest of the afternoon


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> first you take all of the stuff you were just working on...
> then you add a lot of ice cubes
> 
> okay, here's where it gets good!....
> now you pour in a whole bottle of vodka
> 
> Turn on the blender and take the drinks out to the pool and chillax the rest of the afternoon


That would work if I drank alcohol.

Maybe fresh juiced oranges with the strawberries? I know when I use the juicer the juice is bitter from the pulp.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I make my own cordials with fresh fruit and cane sugar and no artificial colorings or preservatives.
I also use these cordials as a syrup for my Soda Stream.


Flavors I've made so far:
Raspberry.
Lemon.
Orange, lemon and mango.
Mango, orange and passionfruit.
Orange, lemon grass and ginger.

Generally speaking I take the fruit and I chop it into smaller cubes - like the citrus and I blend the whole washed chopped fruit with enough water to makes a nice wet slurry.
I pour this into a stainless steel pan and add water.
How much water to add is dependent on how strong the fruit tastes and boiling it will release natural oils out of the skin of the fruit and intensify the flavor.
I bring this to the boil and start adding sugar until it tastes just as sweet as the store bought item.
Keep stirring it or the fruit pulp will catch on the bottom and burn.
I find boiling it helps thicken the consistency and melts the sugar completely and improves the mouth feel of the end product.

I then strain it through a jelly bag or a very clean tea towel into a basin and then decant it into clean, glass, flip topped bottles.

The chickens love eating the left over strained pulp so there is no waste.

You soon learn what ratios of cordial to water you prefer for each individual batch.


----------



## Davarm

TG, that sounds pretty good, I will give Cordials a try sometimes.


I came up with three empty cases of quart jars that we had tomatoes in and I just couldn't let it go..... A local grocery store had 10 pound bags of chicken leg quarters for $5.90 each. 

I bought 7 bags! they should be thawed by tomorrow so I know what I going to be doing this weekend.


----------



## professor

Hey guys - I am taking the plunge and buying my canning stuff this week - I plan on canning outdoors and was going to order a bayou classic burner to do so - what would you guys recommend? This is my first foray into this and I don't want to waste money I could use on jars and food! And may I thank all of you for all the ideas, the comments and the general knowledge I have found on this forum. Not a huge amount of griping about the way things are heading - but a lot of positive encouragement to get out there and do things to keep your family and friends safe and fed if bad times come. Thanks!


----------



## partdeux

professor said:


> Hey guys - I am taking the plunge and buying my canning stuff this week - I plan on canning outdoors and was going to order a bayou classic burner to do so - what would you guys recommend? This is my first foray into this and I don't want to waste money I could use on jars and food! And may I thank all of you for all the ideas, the comments and the general knowledge I have found on this forum. Not a huge amount of griping about the way things are heading - but a lot of positive encouragement to get out there and do things to keep your family and friends safe and fed if bad times come. Thanks!


why outside?


----------



## PackerBacker

partdeux said:


> why outside?


Why not????


----------



## Dakine

partdeux said:


> why outside?


if you live in the south west states, picking up a lot of heat in the kitchen is undesirable. ever since I can remember people were even cooking lasagna on the BBQ grills to keep the heat from cooking outside


----------



## Dakine

about to prep and can 20ish pints of meatloaf


----------



## ashley8072

Scouring through this thread to find the post about canning cream cheese. I bought 6lbs this evening.  I'm looking for the time on pressure canning it.


----------



## Davarm

The chicken is finishing up, I went back and picked up 3 more bags so I have just under 40 quarts. The stock wont be finished until tomorrow so dont know how much that will be. The store had boneless pork roasts for $1.19 per pound so I bought a 20 pound package of that and got 10 quarts of cubed Pork Butt roast canned today also.

I have been trying to figure out where I was going to put the jars, just about everyplace in the house is packed and any more jars would start being obvious to anyone visiting. I decided to stack the jars under a coffee table and then put a tablecloth(that goes to the floor on all sides) over it, that should give me space for 60 or so more jars. 

I hate it when these stores have all the good storable foods on sale at the same time. If I have the uncommitted cash when the sales are on, I usually cant pass them up.


----------



## ksmama10

Davarm said:


> The chicken is finishing up, I went back and picked up 3 more bags so I have just under 40 quarts. The stock wont be finished until tomorrow so dont know how much that will be. The store had boneless pork roasts for $1.19 per pound so I bought a 20 pound package of that and got 10 quarts of cubed Pork Butt roast canned today also.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out where I was going to put the jars, just about everyplace in the house is packed and any more jars would start being obvious to anyone visiting. I decided to stack the jars under a coffee table and then put a tablecloth(that goes to the floor on all sides) over it, that should give me space for 60 or so more jars.
> 
> I hate it when these stores have all the good storable foods on sale at the same time. If I have the uncommitted cash when the sales are on, I usually cant pass them up.


The other side of that coin is just as annoying...when I have money and the sales are dismal. grrr!


----------



## Prepper69

I have read about 18 of the 173 pages of this thread and I am in AWE at the things yall are canning....new to canning myself...I have done chicken strips with buillion, hamburger meat, bacon, a great chili bean receipe and butter. The butter did not turn out like the videos I watched but they said it was still good...a bit runny  Bacon was great and the chili beans was freaking AWESOME. When I have more time I am going to sit down and take notes of everything yall are canning and get busy in the kitchen. Yall are very inspiring!!!! Thank you so much for sharing all your information....sure helps a "newbie" like me to feel more comfortable in doing this!!! YAY my family is going to be so proud and taken care of when the SHTF !! I do have 3 different canning books...one being the Ball Book...I guess I need to get to reading


----------



## Grimm

Prepper69 said:


> I have read about 18 of the 173 pages of this thread and I am in AWE at the things yall are canning....new to canning myself...I have done chicken strips with buillion, hamburger meat, bacon, a great chili bean receipe and butter. The butter did not turn out like the videos I watched but they said it was still good...a bit runny  Bacon was great and the chili beans was freaking AWESOME. When I have more time I am going to sit down and take notes of everything yall are canning and get busy in the kitchen. Yall are very inspiring!!!! Thank you so much for sharing all your information....sure helps a "newbie" like me to feel more comfortable in doing this!!! YAY my family is going to be so proud and taken care of when the SHTF !! I do have 3 different canning books...one being the Ball Book...I guess I need to get to reading


Are you shaking the butter as it cools? It separates and needs to be remixed as it cools.


----------



## Prepper69

Grimm said:


> Are you shaking the butter as it cools? It separates and needs to be remixed as it cools.


Yes I did that...it is about the same as honey...not VERY runny but still not a solid


----------



## Grimm

Prepper69 said:


> Yes I did that...it is about the same as honey...not VERY runny but still not a solid


I'm not sure of the video you are using as directions. Are you melting the butter before adding to the jars?

I haven't had any issues with canning butter. I use a double boiler method. I put the jars in a sauce pan of water on the stove. I add solid butter to the jars making sure not to let the butter boil as it melts. Once the jars are full of melted butter I add lids and bands. Then remove from the pan to cool. As they cool I shake often. It sets just fine.

Have you ever left a stick of butter on the counter til it was room temp? Is the butter you canned like this?


----------



## Prepper69

Grimm said:


> I'm not sure of the video you are using as directions. Are you melting the butter before adding to the jars?
> 
> I haven't had any issues with canning butter. I use a double boiler method. I put the jars in a sauce pan of water on the stove. I add solid butter to the jars making sure not to let the butter boil as it melts. Once the jars are full of melted butter I add lids and bands. Then remove from the pan to cool. As they cool I shake often. It sets just fine.
> 
> Have you ever left a stick of butter on the counter til it was room temp? Is the butter you canned like this?


No the butter is more runny...more like honey...I watched a video by cratkradel (sp?) on youtube. I melted it...took the foam off...filled the jars...placed the lids and rings on then put it in the canner for 60 mins at 10 psi. As she says in her video...I just dont feel comfortable NOT pressure canning it to store it for long term. Now like I have said...I am new to canning and still learning....but have watched several videos and read alot...just found this website not long ago...so really reading what everyone has to say here...have learned alot so far. Now she did say the butter will "harden" up more if I put it in the frig after I open it but said it is fine now and that just happens some times...kinna at a lost...not sure what is right


----------



## memrymaker

ashley8072 said:


> Scouring through this thread to find the post about canning cream cheese. I bought 6lbs this evening.  I'm looking for the time on pressure canning it.


Thought I'd pass along the info on cream cheese (found it somewhere in these 173 pages!). Hope it helps you. 

#1 - Oh, cream cheese is a breeze. I let the block of cream cheese warm up to room temperature, then cut it into pieces and stuff it in the jars. I mash it down into the jar so I can get the whole block in. Then I process it in the water bath canner for 45 minutes.

#2 - Let the cheese warm to room temperature, its easier to put in the jars warm. Fill the jars to about 1 inch from the top, put the lids on and hot water bath them. I use 1/2 pint jars, water bath them for 45 minutes.

If you "cook" them too long, the cheese will tend to darken just a little and the mass may form cracks that are visible through the jars.

I know that some will say that it should be pressured. If you do pressure it the cheese will turn brown and cook into a hard mass and although it can be eaten, it will not be cream cheese.

I have stored it up to almost 3 years so far and it is still good, I haven't gotten sick or died yet.


----------



## memrymaker

Prepper69 said:


> I have read about 18 of the 173 pages of this thread and I am in AWE at the things yall are canning....new to canning myself...I have done chicken strips with buillion, hamburger meat, bacon, a great chili bean receipe and butter. The butter did not turn out like the videos I watched but they said it was still good...a bit runny  Bacon was great and the chili beans was freaking AWESOME. When I have more time I am going to sit down and take notes of everything yall are canning and get busy in the kitchen. Yall are very inspiring!!!! Thank you so much for sharing all your information....sure helps a "newbie" like me to feel more comfortable in doing this!!! YAY my family is going to be so proud and taken care of when the SHTF !! I do have 3 different canning books...one being the Ball Book...I guess I need to get to reading


Care to share the freaking AWESOME chili bean recipe? I'd love to try it.


----------



## Prepper69

memrymaker said:


> Care to share the freaking AWESOME chili bean recipe? I'd love to try it.


Yes...I got it from Linda's Pantry on You Tube...she has done ALOT of canning and dehydrating of stuff also. I have done this receipe and it was great!!! Chili beans were perfect!!! I just added some rice and poof...dinner 

1 quart jar....
1 cup kidney beans rinsed
2 slices of jalapeno
2 cloves of garlic
handful of chopped onion pieces (med size)
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp paprika
couple dashes of liquid smoke
1 tsp cumin
1 tbs chili powder
1/2 tsp chayane (sp?)
1/4 cup tomato sause

fill the rest of the jar with hot water
can for 90 mins

It took about 3 1 pound bags of kidney beans to do 7 quarts. I made a second batch without the jalapeno because my husband does not like stuff as hot as I do but he tasted the ones with the jalapeno's and said they were not that bad (hot) so now I wish I would have just made them with it! LOL

Hope yall enjoy...and please if you have not checked out Linda's pantry on you tube...do it...she is great


----------



## DJgang

Prepper69 said:


> No the butter is more runny...more like honey...I watched a video by cratkradel (sp?) on youtube. I melted it...took the foam off...filled the jars...placed the lids and rings on then put it in the canner for 60 mins at 10 psi. As she says in her video...I just dont feel comfortable NOT pressure canning it to store it for long term. Now like I have said...I am new to canning and still learning....but have watched several videos and read alot...just found this website not long ago...so really reading what everyone has to say here...have learned alot so far. Now she did say the butter will "harden" up more if I put it in the frig after I open it but said it is fine now and that just happens some times...kinna at a lost...not sure what is right


Sounds like you made ghee. Removing the fat from the top, that's the reason it's runny. From my readings on the subject .... If I am wrong someone can correct me.


----------



## PackerBacker

memrymaker said:


> I haven't died yet.


Make sure to post and let us know when you do. :laugh:


----------



## ashley8072

memrymaker said:


> Thought I'd pass along the info on cream cheese (found it somewhere in these 173 pages!). Hope it helps you.
> 
> #1 - Oh, cream cheese is a breeze. I let the block of cream cheese warm up to room temperature, then cut it into pieces and stuff it in the jars. I mash it down into the jar so I can get the whole block in. Then I process it in the water bath canner for 45 minutes.
> 
> #2 - Let the cheese warm to room temperature, its easier to put in the jars warm. Fill the jars to about 1 inch from the top, put the lids on and hot water bath them. I use 1/2 pint jars, water bath them for 45 minutes.
> 
> If you "cook" them too long, the cheese will tend to darken just a little and the mass may form cracks that are visible through the jars.
> 
> I know that some will say that it should be pressured. If you do pressure it the cheese will turn brown and cook into a hard mass and although it can be eaten, it will not be cream cheese.
> 
> I have stored it up to almost 3 years so far and it is still good, I haven't gotten sick or died yet.


OMGosh, thank you so much.  after searching all weekend, I could only find one post, and it wasn't much to go off of. I hadn't heard of it turning in a pressure canner. Must be why I hadn't found anything on it. I haven't used my new pressure canner as a water bath yet. I guess I just leave the vent open. I can't wait to get home now. Only 8 more hours to go. lol!


----------



## memrymaker

PackerBacker said:


> Make sure to post and let us know when you do. :laugh:


Actually, it wasn't me who said that.  It was from a post on this thread and I just copied and pasted into my canning recipes. LOL


----------



## ashley8072

Prepper69 said:


> I have read about 18 of the 173 pages of this thread and I am in AWE at the things yall are canning....new to canning myself...I have done chicken strips with buillion, hamburger meat, bacon, a great chili bean receipe and butter. The butter did not turn out like the videos I watched but they said it was still good...a bit runny  Bacon was great and the chili beans was freaking AWESOME. When I have more time I am going to sit down and take notes of everything yall are canning and get busy in the kitchen. Yall are very inspiring!!!! Thank you so much for sharing all your information....sure helps a "newbie" like me to feel more comfortable in doing this!!! YAY my family is going to be so proud and taken care of when the SHTF !! I do have 3 different canning books...one being the Ball Book...I guess I need to get to reading


Just to ask, The butter was Real butter right? When I did my first batch, I used margarine. Second batch was with Butter. I haven't purchased margarine since. 

When I do mine: Wash and sterilize jars, place on cookie sheet at 250 deg to keep them warm. Melt butter in stainless steel pot. Bring to boil to let clarify. Skim off the foam (i keep it an can it by itself. its delicious. i give it as gifts sometimes). Let butter simmer again for about 5 min, then ladle into hot jars. Place simmering lids on. Let cool.

I've never had to shake the butter. Now when I did margarine, I'm still shaking those. lol! I ended up dumping 3 of them out because they wouldn't mix at all when shaken. Margarine will stay semi liquid form after cooking, even if you didn't get much of the oil in the jar.

I keep all my cheese and butters in the Bat Cave. It stays 50F all year long. When canning something that's not FDA approved you have to take all precautions to test. Always check discoloration, smell, taste, and enviroment in storing. Never forget, When in doubt, Throw it out.


----------



## Grimm

ashley8072 said:


> Just to ask, The butter was Real butter right? When I did my first batch, I used margarine. Second batch was with Butter. I haven't purchased margarine since.
> 
> When I do mine: Wash and sterilize jars, place on cookie sheet at 250 deg to keep them warm. Melt butter in stainless steel pot. Bring to boil. Skim off the foam (i keep it an can it by itself. its delicious. i give it as gifts sometimes). Let butter simmer for about 15min, then ladle into hot jars. Place simmering lids on. Let cool.
> 
> I've never had to shake the butter. Now when I did margarine, I'm still shaking those. lol! I ended up dumping 3 of them out because they wouldn't mix at all when shaken. Margarine will stay semi liquid form after cooking, even if you didn't get much of the oil in the jar.
> 
> I keep all my cheese and butters in the Bat Cave. It stays 50F all year long. When canning something that's not FDA approved you have to take all precautions to test. Always check discoloration, smell, taste, and enviroment in storing. Never forget, When in doubt, Throw it out.


Have you tried the double boiler method of canning butter?


----------



## Prepper69

It was real sweet cream butter I got at Sam's. I have not tried the double boiler method....going to try it again and see what happens...making sure I follow the intructions to a TEE!!!!! Going to use up what I did as long as it "passes" inspection every time I open a jar  Everyone keeps saying nothing is wrong and the butter will be fine. 
So question...what is the difference in ghee and butter ?


----------



## ashley8072

Grimm said:


> Have you tried the double boiler method of canning butter?


I dont have one, but Closest I've come to double boil method was for cheese. I used the water bath to melt the cheese in jars as I added more. Lowered the jars to be an inch in the water to melt. But I was afraid of condensation getting in the jars, so I only did a few that way.


----------



## MetalPrepper

Well, I did my first batch a couple of weeks ago....chicken....I was shocked at how long it kept boiling after I removed the cans....made me realize that canning _cooks_ stuff...a lot! So I am thinking next will be a batch of hamburger, some with taco flavor some with italian (garlic, onion), some plain.....I guess I should simi pre cook the burger like I did the chicken, and drain off the grease, fill with flavored broth....I am like prepper 69, only greener....I can see where this is cool though, cuz It is MY recipie, no additives....pretty cool!


----------



## Prepper69

MetalPrepper said:


> Well, I did my first batch a couple of weeks ago....chicken....I was shocked at how long it kept boiling after I removed the cans....made me realize that canning _cooks_ stuff...a lot! So I am thinking next will be a batch of hamburger, some with taco flavor some with italian (garlic, onion), some plain.....I guess I should simi pre cook the burger like I did the chicken, and drain off the grease, fill with flavored broth....I am like prepper 69, only greener....I can see where this is cool though, cuz It is MY recipie, no additives....pretty cool!


I have not eaten my chicken yet...my sister in law has eaten hers and said it was awesome...I put a bullion (sp?) in my quart jars she did not.
As for the hamburger...my sister in law did it raw packed like I have and said it melted in her mouth...VERY tender!!!! No "real" meat consistancy. I watch a video by Linda's Pantry on You tube where she said the same about her raw packed hamburger and in the video she opened a jar where she "dry" packed it...cooked the meat then put it in the jars and pressure canned it...she opened one...warmed it and also cooked some fresh and said she could NOT tell the difference between them...it was like fresh cooked meat....THIS is how I will be doing my next hamburger!!!!


----------



## memrymaker

MetalPrepper said:


> Well, I did my first batch a couple of weeks ago....chicken....I was shocked at how long it kept boiling after I removed the cans....made me realize that canning _cooks_ stuff...a lot! So I am thinking next will be a batch of hamburger, some with taco flavor some with italian (garlic, onion), some plain.....I guess I should simi pre cook the burger like I did the chicken, and drain off the grease, fill with flavored broth....I am like prepper 69, only greener....I can see where this is cool though, cuz It is MY recipie, no additives....pretty cool!


Just a note for your consideration: When I did my hamburger the first time, I browned on the outside and packed. It came out a little soft for me, but the family seemed fine with it and it tasted OK.

I pack chicken raw, but decided - after tasting the beef - that I would cook it the next time and add broth to keep it moist.  Doing that should make the texture a little more palatable for me. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## ashley8072

Got my first batch of cream cheese in. Wasn't as messy as anticipated.


----------



## MetalPrepper

When you say "dry" packed it, do yu mean with out any broth in the jar of browned meat?


----------



## Utahnprepper

This sounds dumb, but can you can water? Would there be any benefits? Just curious.


----------



## Grimm

Utahnprepper said:


> This sounds dumb, but can you can water? Would there be any benefits? Just curious.


PackerBacker cans 1/2 gallons of water often. Others on the forum can jars of water so they don't run a half full canner.


----------



## Prepper69

MetalPrepper said:


> When you say "dry" packed it, do yu mean with out any broth in the jar of browned meat?


Yes that is what she did. Cooked the hamburger meat, filled the jars draining the grease off, then processed it. When they came out there was still some grease that cooked off the meat in the jars but she said it still held together as hamburger better than the raw pack method.
I have not tried this yet but I have tried her chili bean receipe and it was awesome (I posted the receipe here in this thread) I read all the comments that are attached to her videos where people say they have done the same thing with the same results as her. So I look forward to trying it this way.


----------



## PackerBacker

Utahnprepper said:


> This sounds dumb, but can you can water? Would there be any benefits? Just curious.


Yup I can a lot of water.

Here is a thread about it:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/anyone-canning-water-14145/

Opinions vary, of course, but I think it's very advantageous to can water.

It'll keep forever and stay drinkable.


----------



## neldarez

I still had 2 turkeys left from Christmas/Thanksgiving so I just baked one and now have turkey soup in the canner. Actually, I don't like turkey very well, neither does dh, but we like the dark meat...so...I put the turkey cut up in the pot with carrots, onions, celery, mushrooms and potatoes, added garlic and lots of beef bouillion paste.......also tossed in cayenne powder that I had made and a bit of italian seasonings..........sounds very weird I know, but it is really good. Doesn't taste like turkey! yay........pretty funny when you think that everything is suppose to taste like chicken............I just have one more turkey to do, more soup........... ( I need to buy more beef paste at costco!)


----------



## neldarez

I have a question......I canned my 1st butter the other day, I simmered it for quite awhile stirring from the bottom up...then I put in jars and sealed, question is this: butter never separated. I shook it occasionally anyway cuz everything says it will divide and you must shake it, but mine did not. Do you think it's because I simmered it for so long and stirred it the whole time? The jars sealed but now I'm kinda nervous about it......what's your thoughts?vract:


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> I have a question......I canned my 1st butter the other day, I simmered it for quite awhile stirring from the bottom up...then I put in jars and sealed, question is this: butter never separated. I shook it occasionally anyway cuz everything says it will divide and you must shake it, but mine did not. Do you think it's because I simmered it for so long and stirred it the whole time? The jars sealed but now I'm kinda nervous about it......what's your thoughts?vract:


I'm not sure. Maybe open a jar and see how it is.


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> I'm not sure. Maybe open a jar and see how it is.


tastes just fine.........wow, I don't like it when my stuff turns out different!


----------



## ashley8072

Waiting on the cool down of sliced ham and turkey.  I used the cookie cutter. Hehe


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> tastes just fine.........wow, I don't like it when my stuff turns out different!


At least it didn't get nasty. It may have set differently than the rest of ours but then there may be factors we haven't considered.


----------



## goshengirl

Not canning, and nothing on the immediate horizon.

Feels odd.


----------



## laverne

neldarez said:


> I have a question......I canned my 1st butter the other day, I simmered it for quite awhile stirring from the bottom up...then I put in jars and sealed, question is this: butter never separated. I shook it occasionally anyway cuz everything says it will divide and you must shake it, but mine did not. Do you think it's because I simmered it for so long and stirred it the whole time? The jars sealed but now I'm kinda nervous about it......what's your thoughts?vract:


Mine has never seperated and i so the simmer stir technique


----------



## ashley8072

Posting as a reminder to buy more jars after work so I can do those 4lbs of butter taking up space in the fridge tonight! :ignore:


----------



## PackerBacker

9 quarts of chicken.


----------



## neldarez

laverne said:


> Mine has never seperated and i so the simmer stir technique


Bless you, Bless you, Bless you!!! yay, I feel so much better now:kiss:

I didn't can mine in canner after I put it hot into jars, put lids on and let them ping by themselves. Do you put yours into the canner?


----------



## laverne

neldarez said:


> Bless you, Bless you, Bless you!!! yay, I feel so much better now:kiss:
> 
> I didn't can mine in canner after I put it hot into jars, put lids on and let them ping by themselves. Do you put yours into the canner?


Nope. I just put the simmered butter into the oven warmed jars and let them do their thing. I've used it for baking and on toast etc.. It tastes great.


----------



## ashley8072

Just put 5 qts of chili and my first quart of water.  I needed a filler and I've had this one squarish canning jar that really doesn't have a place. Warming butter now to get those done. Made 12 dinner in a bag too. . Besides nothing in the dehydrator, Kitchen is at its maximum capacity.


----------



## PackerBacker

masterspark said:


> Not too useful for the preps but, hey, I like marmalade.


Just the opposite.

Any canned food is a good prep. It's still fruit and calories.

Good Luck.


----------



## Freyadog

Am canning pork today. Haven't decided whether or not I am going to add bbq sauce or not. Some will definitely stay unseasoned for tamales. Am also thinking along the lines of those dry beans and water canning. That 90 minutes of canning sure beats hours of cooking. Just think I may try it.


----------



## ashley8072

Ok question: Last night I fell asleep while on the last 30 min of canning the chili.  My DH woke me up off the couch and asked if the stove was still supposed to be on. It went an extra 2 hours! Teach me to do so much in such little time. :brickwall: Anyways, is it good or should I toss it out? I read somewhere that overcanned is better than under, but 2 hours is a long time.


----------



## PackerBacker

ashley8072 said:


> Ok question: Last night I fell asleep while on the last 30 min of canning the chili.  My DH woke me up off the couch and asked if the stove was still supposed to be on. It went an extra 2 hours! Teach me to do so much in such little time. :brickwall: Anyways, is it good or should I toss it out? I read somewhere that overcanned is better than under, but 2 hours is a long time.


The chili is fine.

Hopefully you didn't boil the canner dry.


----------



## Davarm

I have a dozen or so Blue Hubbard Squash I picked in the summer, one went soft so I am going to can the rest of them tonight. 

I cut one and baked it last night to see how they cooked up and tasted after 6 months of curing and they tasted better than when they were fresh picked. Most of the excess water had dried out and it baked up dry, perfect for pies.


----------



## ashley8072

After the thread I just read on the General Prep board, I'm cooking up some more chili to can. Grr. Makes me so mad.


----------



## ashley8072

Set out beef roast to thaw. This will be a first for me w roast. I was wondering if I could can it with corn, what the texture would be? I'm canning it in the first place to use with our traditional Indian corn, which is just corn and beef cubes. Even just having the roast done by itself will be a great benefit and would turn it into a one pot meal (the corn has to soak for a couple of hours).


----------



## neldarez

ashley8072 said:


> After the thread I just read on the General Prep board, I'm cooking up some more chili to can. Grr. Makes me so mad.


Ashley, what is the general prep board? Why are you mad?


----------



## neldarez

ashley8072 said:


> After the thread I just read on the General Prep board, I'm cooking up some more chili to can. Grr. Makes me so mad.


I went searching to see what you were so fired up about, I found it!! lol, think a lot of people are a bit fired up right now.........


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> I went searching to see what you were so fired up about, I found it!! lol, think a lot of people are a bit fired up right now.........


Link please.


----------



## PackerBacker

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/im-very-upset-you-preppers-17322/


----------



## goshengirl

Just did a quick scan of new threads and saw that one and figured it was a waste of time. Glad I didn't bother with it. 

Big SCORE today! (Manager specials) Lots and lots of ground beef.  
And really thick pork chops.
And whole chickens.
And yummy, yummy eye of round steaks. 
Yeay. Back in the groove.


----------



## ashley8072

goshengirl said:


> Just did a quick scan of new threads and saw that one and figured it was a waste of time. Glad I didn't bother with it.


I had to put my two cents in, couldn't help it. Lol! It's like walking into someone's house and telling that their loading the dishwasher wrong. Def got me fired up before I went to get groceries this afternoon. Hehe.

Well I was prepping the kitchen to do some spaghetti sauce, but daughter asked for a friend to come over to help her w schoolwork. So now I've got to get everything covered back up and put away. I'm still going to do the sauce, it's just going to be later.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Just did a quick scan of new threads and saw that one and figured it was a waste of time. Glad I didn't bother with it.
> 
> Big SCORE today! (Manager specials) Lots and lots of ground beef.
> And really thick pork chops.
> And whole chickens.
> And yummy, yummy eye of round steaks.
> Yeay. Back in the groove.


You go girl!!:congrat:


----------



## neldarez

Opened 1st jar of canned meatloaf for dinner tonight.........It's late and I have a meeting in just a bit so I sliced some slices and zapped them in the micro....well, the taste is ok but it is very moist, too moist to me. I think if I would have taken it out of the jar and put in pan in the oven to heat up that would have made a difference. Anyone else try theirs and think it was too moist??


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> Opened 1st jar of canned meatloaf for dinner tonight.........It's late and I have a meeting in just a bit so I sliced some slices and zapped them in the micro....well, the taste is ok but it is very moist, too moist to me. I think if I would have taken it out of the jar and put in pan in the oven to heat up that would have made a difference. Anyone else try theirs and think it was too moist??


My DH thinks I added too much garlic.


----------



## ashley8072

Grimm said:


> My DH thinks I added too much garlic.


Is there such thing as too much? Lol!


----------



## Grimm

ashley8072 said:


> Is there such thing as too much? Lol!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## StoneBear

My wife has a question. She wants to ask if you can can corn dogs? What can I say she is my wife and I love her!


----------



## AuroraHawk

StoneBear said:


> My wife has a question. She wants to ask if you can can corn dogs? What can I say she is my wife and I love her!


Oh my!

You can pressure can the hot dogs/sausages but if you try to can the corn dogs the corn bread will be ruined.


----------



## neldarez

masterspark said:


> OK, so the marmalade came out awesome! Yeilded about 14 - 4oz jars. DD wants to do blueberry jam next. Veggies are a bit out of season but I'm looking to get lots of them put up this year. Saving the pennies for a pressure canner to do some meats. I'M HOOKED!


I have never made marmalade, is it hard to do?


----------



## ashley8072

Ooh. I should do some hot dogs. It'd be like Everything in the jar. Lol! Best yet, their cheap cheap cheap!


----------



## PackerBacker

19 quarts of chicken stock.


----------



## neldarez

16 pints of pork loin......


----------



## ashley8072

Got our new stove in today! Boiled water in less than a minute. Have a BSA camping trip this weekend, but hoping to get some more meatloaf canned when I get back.


----------



## Davarm

StoneBear said:


> My wife has a question. She wants to ask if you can can corn dogs? What can I say she is my wife and I love her!


I'll bet you could can them, just pull the sticks out first! A while back someone brought up canning "Chicken Nuggets" and I still have a jar or two on the shelf, it worked OK and passed the "Grandson" test.


----------



## neldarez

canned 9 jars ( 1/2 pints) of butter this morn.
Baked 2 loaves of white/wheat bread
Canned my 1st dry beans......Looked online for the instructions and then cooked enough pinto beans to can 7 quarts. I probably should be canning in pints since it's just the 2 of us......has anyone ever used chicken broth for the liquid? Just thought that might really add to the flavor.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

My husband does not want me to get a canner, however I have been checking them out. The All American - smallest - weighs 20 pounds empty. I cannot lift 20 pounds. Costocondritus. Is there a reliable canner that weighs less?


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> My husband does not want me to get a canner, however I have been checking them out. The All American - smallest - weighs 20 pounds empty. I cannot lift 20 pounds. Costocondritus. Is there a reliable canner that weighs less?


Maybe a 16 qt Presto canner?


----------



## UncleJoe

My Presto 23qt weighs 7lbs and another 2.5lbs for the lid. Yep, I just went and weighed it. 1/2 gallon of water for processing will add another 3.5lbs. Might be manageable. :dunno:


----------



## Prepper69

I have the presto 23 qt canner also...it is NOT heavy at all!!


----------



## Grimm

I have a 1960's 21 qt Presto.


----------



## goshengirl

If you have a lifting limit, I would consider the Presto 16 quart instead of their 23 quart. Neither are heavy by themselves, but when loaded I would think the 16 quart would be the better way to do. (To be fair, I don't know how many jars the 23 quart model holds - the 16 quart model holds 9 pints or 7 quarts, and is not tall enough to do a second layer of jars.) I love mine. The only 'problem' I've had with it is needing to replace the gasket, and I don't consider that a problem. Cheap maintenance, and my canner gets A LOT of use! lol


----------



## UncleJoe

goshengirl said:


> The only 'problem' I've had with it is needing to replace the gasket, and I don't consider that a problem. Cheap maintenance, and my canner gets A LOT of use! lol


After 4 years mine doesn't seem to show any sign of a problem and it gets used pretty hard also. How old is yours?


----------



## goshengirl

UncleJoe said:


> After 4 years mine doesn't seem to show any sign of a problem and it gets used pretty hard also. How old is yours?


Mine's two. Well, three now, but two when I replaced the gasket. Maybe I'm not taking care of it as well as you? But like I said, it's a small maintenance expense in my mind, I'm really happy with my canner - it's provided a lotta good stuff in the basement.  (I like it so much I bought a second one, identical, to get ready for this coming summer - just need to settle on a couple outdoor burners now.)


----------



## Prepper69

11 pints of cooked hamburger meat are in the canner 

Cutting up the veggies for 14 qts of chili beans and going to make "cake in jars" inbetween batches of canning 

Oh and 6 cans of pinapple rings in the dehydrator 

Yep...slaving away in the kitchen on Valentines day....and LOVIN' it!!!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thanks everyone. I will definitely check out the Presto. The space between my rangetop and vent is 20 inches so that should not be a problem.


----------



## Prepper69

SouthCentralUS....my Presto 21 qt canner is only 16 in from rangetop to the top of the pressure gauge...yep I measured it 

11 pints of Hamburger --- DONE
7 qts of Chili Beans -- DONE
6 pints of Cake -- DONE
6 cans of pineapple - dehydrated -- DONE

As for me -- DONE...going to bed and starting again tomorrow...7 more qts of Chili beans, 6 more pints of cake and 20 lbs of Chicken breasts....yep another busy day....going to have to find some time to play with my precious grandbaby before he has to go back home this weekend  It has been an awesome day!!! Any day preparing for my families future is an awesome day


----------



## Prepper69

Ok question for you canners....On my last two batches of canning I forgot to put my rack in the bottom of the canner....all my jars are sealed good and everyone of them "pinged" does this matter???? I know...stupid mistake....it is in there now with the second batch of chili beans but I am wondering if it will really make a difference or mess anything up if it was not in there...I wont be making this mistake again


----------



## smaj100

IMO I think the big reason for that rack is prevent the jars from getting heated directly from the burner. It simply provides a thermal break from the direct heat.


----------



## Dakine

yep, if your jars had been marginal at all, I think they would have had a significantly higher chance of cracking or outright shattering during the pressure canning.


I picked up 20 lbs of chicken to can, but not sure if I want to do that tonight or tomorrow. Hmmmm... :scratch


----------



## Prepper69

Thanks for the replys yall 

Another question...I am not going to have time to finish both batches of chicken breasts before my husband is home and ready to take me to dinner...late anniversary dinner ...so my question is....will it be alright to completely get them ready then put them in the fridge and do them later or should I wait as far as putting the lids and rings on right before I put them in the canner ??


----------



## Dakine

Prepper69 said:


> Thanks for the replys yall
> 
> Another question...I am not going to have time to finish both batches of chicken breasts before my husband is home and ready to take me to dinner...late anniversary dinner ...so my question is....will it be alright to completely get them ready then put them in the fridge and do them later or should I wait as far as putting the lids and rings on right before I put them in the canner ??


yeah you can do that. but I'd recommend letting the jars warm up before canning them tomorrow or when you do next batch. Cold jars right out of the fridge into hot water in canner will significantly increase the chance they will crack or shatter


----------



## PackerBacker

Cold jars = use cold water.

I do it all the time.


----------



## goshengirl

Prepper69, I do that all the time, too. The difference for me is that I will slowly heat the jars in the canner without the lids on (the key being slowly, so I don't stress the glass and cause it to break), and while that's happening I heat the lids to soften the rubber, then wipe rims and put lids and rings on. 

I do this all the time, because sometimes it takes a while to prep everything to go in the jars, and it's too late to can. It's kinda nice to get up in the morning, pull the jars out of the fridge, and get going right away.


----------



## Prepper69

Thanks so much for the replys!! 

Our plans got changed and we did not go out to eat tonight so I finished everything tonight...waiting for the canner to cool so I can take out the jars and go to bed....it has been a long day....

Today I canned
6 strawberry cake pint jars
9 qt jars of chili beans
12 qt jars of whole chicken breasts

added to yesterdays canning of...
11 pints of cooked hamburger 
7 qts of chili beans
6 chocolate cake pint jars
and 6 cans of pineapple rings dehydrated.....

I am wore out....not to mention trying to keep up with my 9 month old grandson in the process who is crawling around everywhere and pulling up on everything....it has been a fun couple of days to say the least 

Canner is almost cool....so that means...bed time for this girl!!!

Thanks everyone who has helped answered questions and shared your experience with this newbie...I REALLY appreciate ALL of it !!!!


----------



## neldarez

Prepper69 said:


> Thanks so much for the replys!!
> 
> Our plans got changed and we did not go out to eat tonight so I finished everything tonight...waiting for the canner to cool so I can take out the jars and go to bed....it has been a long day....
> 
> Today I canned
> 6 strawberry cake pint jars
> 9 qt jars of chili beans
> 12 qt jars of whole chicken breasts
> 
> added to yesterdays canning of...
> 11 pints of cooked hamburger
> 7 qts of chili beans
> 6 chocolate cake pint jars
> and 6 cans of pineapple rings dehydrated.....
> 
> I am wore out....not to mention trying to keep up with my 9 month old grandson in the process who is crawling around everywhere and pulling up on everything....it has been a fun couple of days to say the least
> 
> Canner is almost cool....so that means...bed time for this girl!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone who has helped answered questions and shared your experience with this newbie...I REALLY appreciate ALL of it !!!!


wow prepper69, wish I had your energy!!! Would you share your chili recipe? After you recoup that is...lol


----------



## Freyadog

Have a couple of questions.

1. when cooking hamburger(mine will be deer) is it cooked all the way through?

2. Is the burger put in jars dry or with liquid?

3. When making chili or spaghetti sauces etc. do you use the amount of spices that you would normally use in just cooking it and not canning. OR do you back off of the spices and add when heating them up. I have been afraid that the onion, garlic etc would be stronger after canning and sitting.


----------



## Prepper69

Prepper69 said:


> Yes...I got it from Linda's Pantry on You Tube...she has done ALOT of canning and dehydrating of stuff also. I have done this receipe and it was great!!! Chili beans were perfect!!! I just added some rice and poof...dinner
> 
> 1 quart jar....
> 1 cup kidney beans rinsed
> 2 slices of jalapeno
> 2 cloves of garlic
> handful of chopped onion pieces (med size)
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 tsp paprika
> couple dashes of liquid smoke
> 1 tsp cumin
> 1 tbs chili powder
> 1/2 tsp chayane (sp?)
> 1/4 cup tomato sause
> 
> fill the rest of the jar with hot water
> can for 90 mins
> 
> It took about 3 1 pound bags of kidney beans to do 7 quarts. I made a second batch without the jalapeno because my husband does not like stuff as hot as I do but he tasted the ones with the jalapeno's and said they were not that bad (hot) so now I wish I would have just made them with it! LOL
> 
> Hope yall enjoy...and please if you have not checked out Linda's pantry on you tube...do it...she is great


I am going to try to add some hamburger to the next ones I open and see how that is...

neldarez...energy???? what energy??? LOL Dont know how I am still not alseep....oh wait...the grandbaby  His parents will be here to pick him up tonight so I am trying to spend as much time playing with him as I can....they live 350 miles from me  And I dont get to see him that much 

Freyadog - on the hamburger...I did a "raw" pack batch and the meat is VERY tender...kinna just melts in your mouth. This time I cooked it first not all the way through then put it in jars and processed. It looks to have held the consistance of "hamburger meat" better this time. Linda's Pantry on You tube also has videos on canning meats. This is where I learned to do some of the things I have done. Linda's Pantry, Katzcradule (sp?) and Bexarprepper...those 3 ladies are canning and dehydrating all kinds of stuff...cant get enough of their videos 

I have not made any sauces as of yet...still learning to do simple things  But with the Chili beans it was Linda's Pantry receipe and I made it the way she said....perfect taste so far...the beans have not lasted long stored up...everyone wants to eat them


----------



## Prepper69

Question:

Do yall store you jars with the rings on or off....why or why not??? Really have not heard one way or another...so I am courious...


----------



## PackerBacker

OFF. Because there is no good reason to leave them on. 

There really isn't any pros to leaving them on but lots of cons.

Rings will rust,
Ring can hide a seal failure,
You'll need a ring for every jar,
Rings can rust enough to make impossible to get off,
Rusting rings can leave rust stains on the jar threads.................


----------



## Prepper69

PackerBacker said:


> OFF. Because there is no good reason to leave them on.
> 
> There really isn't any pros to leaving them on but lots of cons.
> 
> Rings will rust,
> Ring can hide a seal failure,
> You'll need a ring for every jar,
> Rings can rust enough to make impossible to get off,
> Rusting rings can leave rust stains on the jar threads.................


Thank you...that is the only thing I thought about being negative..rust...but my mind is one of those "what if" minds about EVERYTHING...sometimes that is good...sometimes...not so good 

Did not think about it hiding a "seal failure"....great point!!!


----------



## neldarez

Prepper69 said:


> Thank you...that is the only thing I thought about being negative..rust...but my mind is one of those "what if" minds about EVERYTHING...sometimes that is good...sometimes...not so good
> 
> Did not think about it hiding a "seal failure"....great point!!!


I leave mine on because I put jars on top of jars...I figure it makes them stronger and I won't easily snag a rim that way.........


----------



## neldarez

Freyadog said:


> Have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. when cooking hamburger(mine will be deer) is it cooked all the way through?
> 
> 2. Is the burger put in jars dry or with liquid?
> 
> 3. When making chili or spaghetti sauces etc. do you use the amount of spices that you would normally use in just cooking it and not canning. OR do you back off of the spices and add when heating them up. I have been afraid that the onion, garlic etc would be stronger after canning and sitting.


A long time ago I came across an article on here that told me the perfect way to fix the hamburger ( imho) I get a big pot of boiling water going and then drop my crumbled hamburger in it, within 2 or so minutes it is not only partially cooked but the grease is off. Then I pour it into a strainer in the sink, rinse it and it's ready. I put onion, tomato sauce and maybe celery in it but I don't put a lot of seasonings cuz you can add those. On the taco meat just put on your taco seasoning and a little tomato sauce if you want. This makes it so handy to just grab and cook!


----------



## Freyadog

Prepper69 said:


> I am going to try to add some hamburger to the next ones I open and see how that is...
> 
> neldarez...energy???? what energy??? LOL Dont know how I am still not alseep....oh wait...the grandbaby  His parents will be here to pick him up tonight so I am trying to spend as much time playing with him as I can....they live 350 miles from me  And I dont get to see him that much
> 
> Freyadog - on the hamburger...I did a "raw" pack batch and the meat is VERY tender...kinna just melts in your mouth. This time I cooked it first not all the way through then put it in jars and processed. It looks to have held the consistance of "hamburger meat" better this time. Linda's Pantry on You tube also has videos on canning meats. This is where I learned to do some of the things I have done. Linda's Pantry, Katzcradule (sp?) and Bexarprepper...those 3 ladies are canning and dehydrating all kinds of stuff...cant get enough of their videos
> 
> I have not made any sauces as of yet...still learning to do simple things  But with the Chili beans it was Linda's Pantry receipe and I made it the way she said....perfect taste so far...the beans have not lasted long stored up...everyone wants to eat them


Are your kidney beans cooked?


----------



## Freyadog

I want to stop here and thank everyone for so much help. With electric going up and up it makes more sense to can whatever it is and warm it up later, especially beans. Instead of cooking everytime just once will do now. Yea!~~

My butterbeans turned out beautiful. I put them in quarts. Will try chickpeas maybe tomorrow while Thumper is going after hay.

I honestly don't know what we would do without you folks. Our electric co. has had 4 raise hikes in 2 years and we have bottomed out everything to not use any more than we absolutely have to so this thread especially is so interesting to me.

thanks again everyone.


----------



## UncleJoe

I'm not canning anything today. But I am sitting here eating some of the pears I canned last summer. :droolie:


----------



## ksmama10

UncleJoe said:


> I'm not canning anything today. But I am sitting here eating some of the pears I canned last summer. :droolie:


Enjoying the fruit of your labor,eh? Sweet!


----------



## Prepper69

Freyadog said:


> Are your kidney beans cooked?


Nope....just rinsed. The beans have been perfect everytime!!


----------



## *Andi

Pork ...

Just put my third canning on with about 3 more to go. :2thumb:


----------



## memrymaker

Finally getting back to canning again. 

To do for tomorrow: 12 lbs ground beef and about 6 lbs pork chops.


----------



## goshengirl

Canning ground beef. I've lost track of how much. 
(My mom's a sweetheart. She bought a bunch of ground meat for me to can, just because she knows what makes this girl happy. )


----------



## Grimm

2 quarts of beef chunks in the canner. Browned them first then packed them with water and beef better than bouillon.

Picked up 2 beef briskets to can. I want to raw pack them with pickling mix and beer. I might just corn them then pack with the beer.


----------



## Dakine

I decided not to wait, 14 lbs of turkey hotdogs going on the canner now!


----------



## memrymaker

Well, my second batch of hamburger is done (thanks neldarez for the boiling method and goshengirl for the tip on adding bullion cubes, it is awesome and looks great in the jars) and pork chops are in the canner (found extra and it turned out to be more like 10 lbs!). Yea  

Looking forward to getting some cake and cornbread in the canner in the next couple days - that should be awesome!

Thanks to everyone for helping me along in my canning, I am comfortable with the process now and that should mean more and more stored food for our preps. Question though, hopefully it's not too dumb: I have not tried the water bath canning process yet - does any water seep into the jars (as the lids aren't sealed yet when you put them in)?


----------



## Dakine

I've only water bath canned twice so far, but neither time was there any water in any of the jars. The band holds the lid down tight enough to make a good seal


----------



## neldarez

Today I canned 15 1/2pints of velveeta.......sure looks good. I added a speck of cayenne to the last batch just for ducks.....I'm excited about this cuz to open a big box of velveeta is just too much for us and I always end up throwing it away, this amount will be just right. Can't wait to try making mac/cheese! Nachos....crackers,cheese and tuna....yum


----------



## MetalPrepper

OK, how do you can velveta? (Sounds like a good Idea)


----------



## Grimm

2 more quarts of beef chunks. We made a Costco run and I grabbed a package of beef stew chunks. My DH won't let me can premium beef cuts because he believes it should be smoked or BBQ-ed. So we compromised on the beef chunks. A 5lb packaged fits in 2 jars after they have been browned and rinsed.


----------



## neldarez

MetalPrepper said:


> OK, how do you can velveta? (Sounds like a good Idea)


I learned it on here, actually it was probably Davarm but I'm not sure...here is what to do:

cube a box of velveeta
place in a dble boiler with 5 oz of canned milk and slowly melt. I dont have dble boiler so I just put a pot in a pan with water
after it has melted add 1 Tbs. white vinegar, 1/2 tsp dry mustard and 1/2 tsp salt. stir well
Wipe rims so no cheese on the top and put on hot lid and ring. Water bath for 10 minutes.
1 box of cheese did 5 1/2 pints for me. It was very easy...I did 3 boxes!!


----------



## MetalPrepper

Thanks! I wonder how long it would be good?


----------



## AuroraHawk

We canned 5 quarts of cubed chicken with stock and another 2 quarts of stock. Tonight we do another 7 quarts of stock. Not certain what will be canned next.


----------



## goshengirl

memrymaker said:


> I am comfortable with the process now


And isn't that a wonderful thing? Seems like so much information at first, but it's just like driving a stick shift - it becomes second nature in no time at all. 

As for waterbath canning, I have yet to give that a whirl, too. :teehee:


----------



## Davarm

I dont know how long they will keep but I have some on the shelf that is 2 years old and the last one I opened(about 3 or 4 months ago) was as good as when it went into the jars.



MetalPrepper said:


> Thanks! I wonder how long it would be good?


My oldest daughter brought in 10 pounds of butter after watching a spot on the news a day or two ago so we canned 2 cases of 6 ounce jelly jars of it.

Every time she(or her sister) watches something depressing on the news channels, I wind up busy in the kitchen canning or dehydrating.


----------



## Guardian

Pressure canned 5 pints of ground beef and 5 of chicken breast. Not a huge amount but getting used to the canner and didn't want to take a chance of wasting too much if I screwed it up.


----------



## Grimm

Vengeful said:


> Pressure canned 5 pints of ground beef and 5 of chicken breast. Not a huge amount but getting used to the canner and didn't want to take a chance of wasting too much if I screwed it up.


I do the same thing. You'll notice that I can as few as 2 quarts at a time. I really try to can no less than 4 quarts at a time but the beef we have been buying only fills 2 jars. I want to can it fresh rather than freeze it til I have 4+ jars worth.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I dont know how long they will keep but I have some on the shelf that is 2 years old and the last one I opened(about 3 or 4 months ago) was as good as when it went into the jars.
> 
> My oldest daughter brought in 10 pounds of butter after watching a spot on the news a day or two ago so we canned 2 cases of 6 ounce jelly jars of it.
> 
> Every time she(or her sister) watches something depressing on the news channels, I wind up busy in the kitchen canning or dehydrating.


That's just cute, makes me smile at the computer screen.......lol


----------



## Wellrounded

Think it's about time I started posting here.... 
6 quarts Raw pack beef stew today.
Pre cooked hamburger today to can tomorrow (got 2 concrete floors to lay tomorrow so will be an interesting day, lol.).
I really have to get my freezers emptied.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

I'm planning on planting a garden this year. I haven't planted one in a while. I always plant cantaloupe since I love it so much. Can you can it without making a jelly or preserves out of it? I don't want all the sugar and stuff. I just want it to be like it is when I cut it. I'd love to keep it all year since its impossible to find good cantaloupe in the winter around here.


----------



## Wellrounded

Well I've finished the 2 floors but the canning can wait until tomorrow! Too tired and I need to drink a few home brews to make more room for jars!


----------



## Davarm

8thDayStranger said:


> I'm planning on planting a garden this year. I haven't planted one in a while. I always plant cantaloupe since I love it so much. Can you can it without making a jelly or preserves out of it? I don't want all the sugar and stuff. I just want it to be like it is when I cut it. I'd love to keep it all year since its impossible to find good cantaloupe in the winter around here.


I remember someone talking about canning it but dont remember the particulars, I think they may have also talked about making cantaloupe pie.

I have dehydrated and candied it and it comes out pretty good.


----------



## Grimm

Question

Matzo ball soup.
Has anyone here canned it? What do you recommend?

I haven't made it since before Roo was born. It is one of those foods that takes some time to prep. So I thought that if I had it canned I could open a jar anytime I wanted some.

Here is what is in it...

eggs
matzo meal (or ground matzo bread)
veggie oil

Since the balls double in size when they cook I'd cook them first rather than raw pack...

Thoughts?


----------



## neldarez

8 pints of beef in canner now and beef stew going on another burner.... also bought the ingredients to make this hand cream/lotion that I read about. I'll let you know how that turns out...


----------



## Prepper69

Got some things together to do some more canning this weekend....

Hamburger
Stew meat (well a couple roasts to cut up)
Butter
2 cake mixes with icing 
eggs and sausage

Yep I will be busy ALL weekend


----------



## Davarm

Leftovers tonight, potato soup and bean soup. Only 4 jars, slow night.


----------



## ksmama10

Davarm said:


> My oldest daughter brought in 10 pounds of butter after watching a spot on the news a day or two ago so we canned 2 cases of 6 ounce jelly jars of it.
> 
> Every time she(or her sister) watches something depressing on the news channels, I wind up busy in the kitchen canning or dehydrating.


Think of it as Positive Retail Therapy. Most people who shop when they feel bad come home with useless junk they have to hide from their family...


----------



## PackerBacker

17 quarts of chicken and ham tortilla soup.

Not for us but for a friend of ours that we "mission to" as my wife puts it.


----------



## Wellrounded

Today ....... Beef stew, hamburger, pasta sauce, curried chicken soup and sweet spiced pickled onions.


----------



## AuroraHawk

This evening, 7 quarts of turkey (some chunks, some rounds cut from slabs of breast and 1 jar with 2 wing drumsticks) in stock, tomorrow another 7 quarts of turkey stock.


----------



## ilovetigger

12 Italian Sausage, 12 butter, 12 taco meat, 12 beef cubes..........would have been 13 but one didn't seal so will use that for stir fry.

Especially with the way they are talking about meat here lately................Nice to have a good stock already in place.


----------



## Trinka

Wellrounded said:


> Today ....... Beef stew, hamburger, pasta sauce, curried chicken soup and sweet spiced pickled onions.


sweet spiced pickled onions? Do tell....


----------



## Wellrounded

Trinka said:


> sweet spiced pickled onions? Do tell....


Sweet vinegar pickle.

4 quarts vinegar
4 pounds sugar
2 teaspoons black pepper
2 teaspoons brown mustard
Anything else you like...
cinnamon
cloves
all spice
I leave mine pretty plain (just the pepper and mustard).

Boil all together for 10 minutes, bottle to use as needed.

I pour over jars of sliced cooked beetroot, raw onions or salted cucumbers slices (add a teaspoon of dill seed to each jar for dill cucumber pickles). Hot water bath for 25 minutes but check for your altitude. These are cold packed. 
Love these pickled onions on fresh bread with heaps of butter and strong cheese.


----------



## Prepper69

OMG...can you say tired....that would be me  

But got ALOT done in the last 2 days...
Yesterday
16 1/2 pints of butter
12 pints of turkey sausage and eggs
12 pints of regular/hot sausage and eggs
6 carrot cake jars

2 lbs of frozen veggies - dehydrated
3 trays of apple slices
3 trays of banana's

Today
12 chocolate cake jars
8 pints of stew meat
10 pints of pre cooked hamburger meat

Yep it is time to sit on the couch and rest with my new little puppy  Thank goodness I dont have to work tomorrow


----------



## Prepper69

OMG...can you say tired....that would be me  

But got ALOT done in the last 2 days...
Yesterday
16 1/2 pints of butter
12 pints of turkey sausage and eggs
12 pints of regular/hot sausage and eggs
6 carrot cake jars

2 lbs of frozen veggies - dehydrated
3 trays of apple slices
3 trays of banana's

Today
12 chocolate cake jars
8 pints of stew meat
10 pints of pre cooked hamburger meat

Yep it is time to sit on the couch and rest with my new little puppy  Thank goodness I dont have to work tomorrow


----------



## Trinka

Wellrounded said:


> Sweet vinegar pickle.
> 
> 4 quarts vinegar
> 4 pounds sugar
> 2 teaspoons black pepper
> 2 teaspoons brown mustard
> Anything else you like...
> cinnamon
> cloves
> all spice
> I leave mine pretty plain (just the pepper and mustard).
> 
> Boil all together for 10 minutes, bottle to use as needed.
> 
> I pour over jars of sliced cooked beetroot, raw onions or salted cucumbers slices (add a teaspoon of dill seed to each jar for dill cucumber pickles). Hot water bath for 25 minutes but check for your altitude. These are cold packed.
> Love these pickled onions on fresh bread with heaps of butter and strong cheese.


Thank You , I'm so gonna have to try this...I think for onions plain is probably good...and wouldn't ya know...I have everything for this BUT the brown mustard, just got back from town and forgot to put that on my list..


----------



## raspberryjenn

Kiwi Jam!


----------



## Grimm

raspberryjenn said:


> Kiwi Jam!


Recipe, please.


----------



## Wellrounded

More raw pack beef stew today. Yesterday red kidney beans, black beans and raw pack beef. I ordered another presto canner from Amazon today, should be here in 3 weeks or so, will speed things up a bit.


----------



## raspberryjenn

Grimm said:


> Recipe, please.


Hi Grimm! We ran into some winter storm issues, so I didn't end up doing the jam yesterday after all...but I will be using a recipe from this website when I do. I used a Google measurement converter to take the grams to cups so it would be easier for me. It ended up being a little less than 2 C. prepared fruit to 1-1/3 C. white sugar.

"Kiwi Fruit Jam

400 grams kiwi fruit (prepared weight) 
300 grams caster sugar
1 lemon, juiced
½ cup water

Prepare the kiwi fruit:

Peel the fruit and then cut into quarters and then cut these into thirds. You'll need to have around 400 grams of cut fruit for this recipe - around 8 kiwi fruit depending on their size.

Put the prepared fruit into a saucepan, sprinkle over the sugar, lemon juice and water and place over a low heat. Stir until the sugar has dissolved and then allow to gently simmer, without boiling.

Due to the pectin levels of the fruit and the addition of lemon juice, you shouldn't have to use any additional pectin or special sugars.

As this simmers, the kiwis will start to break down and release their juice. Stir every now and again, to ensure the mixture doesn't stick to the bottom of the pan - the aim now is to get the mixture to reach 104°C/220°F.

When it nears this setting point, take a potato masher and begin to gentle mash the fruit - this will help release those seeds and also add a bit more body to the jelly. Once at the temperature, remove from the heat and let it sit for a few minutes to settle.

Pour into sterilised jars and seal."

They say this comes out green and stays that way...which I think is pretty darn cool!  Good luck! If you decide to make it, will you keep us posted? :wave:


----------



## PackerBacker

4.5 quarts of beef roast.


----------



## neldarez

PackerBacker said:


> 4.5 quarts of beef roast.


I love beef...it's whats for dinner! lol, can't imagine not having beef.


----------



## Wellrounded

Hummus and corned beef today. Getting very low on lids for my Aussie made jars, not looking forward to buying more at $18.50 per dozen..... They are life time use lids, you just need a new rubber (I reuse them sometimes too, lol) each use, so it's not too bad in the long term.


----------



## PackerBacker

neldarez said:


> I love beef...it's whats for dinner! lol, can't imagine not having beef.


Me too. :2thumb:

Growing up that is all my mom canned was beef.

To have a 2 year supply of canned beef I'd need 200 pints. I have a ways to go. :laugh:


----------



## Davarm

Its leftover spaghetti sauce the youngest DD made yesterday, and mashed potatoes.



Wellrounded said:


> Hummus and corned beef today. Getting very low on lids for my Aussie made jars, not looking forward to buying more at $18.50 per dozen..... They are life time use lids, you just need a new rubber (I reuse them sometimes too, lol) each use, so it's not too bad in the long term.


How do you do your Hummus? I've tried to can it on several occasions and I wouldn't say Hummus is what came out of the jars(at least not very good). We gave up trying to can it and just stocked up on dry Chick Peas instead.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Its leftover spaghetti sauce the youngest DD made yesterday, and mashed potatoes.
> 
> How do you do your Hummus? I've tried to can it on several occasions and I wouldn't say Hummus is what came out of the jars(at least not very good). We gave up trying to can it and just stocked up on dry Chick Peas instead.


If you plan to make your own hummus don't forget to stock up on sesame tahini.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> If you plan to make your own hummus don't forget to stock up on sesame tahini.


We have tahini and sesame oil. The oil works OK and I think it stores longer than tahini. When we can the hummus, the sesame really takes a hit flavor wise so I've wondered if we are doing something wrong.

We are beginners so if you or anyone else can offer any suggestions, I would be most appreciative. As good as it is, its not hard to figure out why it is a staple in so many countries.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> We have tahini and sesame oil. The oil works OK and I think it stores longer than tahini. When we can the hummus, the sesame really takes a hit flavor wise so I've wondered if we are doing something wrong.
> 
> We are beginners so if you or anyone else can offer any suggestions, I would be most appreciative. As good as it is, its not hard to figure out why it is a staple in so many countries.


Are you waterbath canning?

Do you add lemon juice to your recipe?
Are you peeling the chickpeas before processing them?


----------



## raspberryjenn

PackerBacker said:


> 17 quarts of chicken and ham tortilla soup.


That sounds delicious! If you wouldn't mind sharing the recipe...?


----------



## PackerBacker

raspberryjenn said:


> That sounds delicious! If you wouldn't mind sharing the recipe...?


It is delicious.

1 chicken 5-6 lbs.
2 lbs cubed/chopped ham.
1 pt salsa
2 cup chopped onion
2 cup chopped bell peppers
3 pints/cans white beans (or whatever color you like)
1 T cumin
1 4 oz can diced green chilies
1 T minced garlic or powder

Cover the ckicken with enough water to cover and cook until tender. Remove skin and bones then dice. Add the rest.

I usually cook it until a nearly ready to eat consistency before canning.


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> Are you waterbath canning?
> 
> Do you add lemon juice to your recipe?
> Are you peeling the chickpeas before processing them?


The answer to all three questions, No!

It never even occurred to me that you could peel chick peas, it sounds kinda tedious but I'm going to going to do it on the next batch. As for the lemon juice, again it didn't occur to me that it would be an ingredient.

When I canned it in the past, I pressured it in pint jars and it would come out in a block instead of a paste.lol When I used wide mouth jars, you could dump it out and slice it like cheese!


----------



## neldarez

I had bought an extra ham at Christmas when they were on sale, we've eaten off of it for 2 days and I canned 7 pints of hams cubes today...also canned 2 pints of chicken...
Used my canned velveeta last night over shell noodles, really good.. I want to thin it down a bit and melt it and pour over chips, what do you think? I hope it will stay soft enough to do that


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> I had bought an extra ham at Christmas when they were on sale, we've eaten off of it for 2 days and I canned 7 pints of hams cubes today...also canned 2 pints of chicken...
> Used my canned velveeta last night over shell noodles, really good.. I want to thin it down a bit and melt it and pour over chips, what do you think? I hope it will stay soft enough to do that


Ms Nelda, you can thin it down before canning by mixing in milk while melting it (preferably in a double boiler). That way you can just pour it out of the jar right onto the pasta or over chips.

I have done it both ways and both ways work OK. For convenience I guess thinning it before canning would be best but thinning it later would let you get more cheese into each jar.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Ms Nelda, you can thin it down before canning by mixing in milk while melting it (preferably in a double boiler). That way you can just pour it out of the jar right onto the pasta or over chips.
> 
> I have done it both ways and both ways work OK. For convenience I guess thinning it before canning would be best but thinning it later would let you get more cheese into each jar.


uh Dave, I did add the canned milk before I canned it.....it still is set up like cheez whiz......you can spoon it out but definitely can't pour it......ooops, did I mess up??:ignore. When I canned it I put in 5 oz of canned milk and tbs of vinegar, dry mustard and speck of salt. You know what though, I just wonder if my box of cheese was bigger than what they used in the recipe! They never said what size they used in the recipe.......mine was a 2# box.........oh my gosh, I bet that's it!


----------



## Prepper69

PackerBacker said:


> It is delicious.
> 
> 1 chicken 5-6 lbs.
> 2 lbs cubed/chopped ham.
> 1 pt salsa
> 2 cup chopped onion
> 2 cup chopped bell peppers
> 3 pints/cans white beans (or whatever color you like)
> 1 T cumin
> 1 4 oz can diced green chilies
> 1 T minced garlic or powder
> 
> Cover the ckicken with enough water to cover and cook until tender. Remove skin and bones then dice. Add the rest.
> 
> I usually cook it until a nearly ready to eat consistency before canning.


This sounds awesome!!! Couple questions...could you just use boneless chicken breasts and could you do this as a raw pack before canning?? How long do you can it??


----------



## Prepper69

Think I might do some more canning this weekend..well sunday...cream cheese, velvetta and maybe some more chili beans


----------



## PackerBacker

Prepper69 said:


> Couple questions...could you just use boneless chicken breasts and could you do this as a raw pack before canning?? How long do you can it??


Yes. My original recipe calls for 3# chicken breasts, 3 cups of water and 8 oz of chick broth.

I don't see why it wouldn't work as a raw pack.

Canning time is just the standard soup time. 60 minutes for pints or 75 minutes for quarts.


----------



## Prepper69

PackerBacker said:


> Yes. My original recipe calls for 3# chicken breasts, 3 cups of water and 8 oz of chick broth.
> 
> I don't see why it wouldn't work as a raw pack.
> 
> Canning time is just the standard soup time. 60 minutes for pints or 75 minutes for quarts.


I just might have to try this one  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## PackerBacker

6 and 1/2 pints of chalupa jiggling right now.


----------



## laverne

Today im canning one of my favorites. Spicy pork, we eat it all the time on tacos or over rice.


----------



## NicoleG

*Been a busy girl....*

I put up 24 pints /5 quarts of stewing beef and yesterday made the most delicious 12 pints of black bean and corn salsa (not my recipe).

I was away from it for a while and after catching up on this forum, I got the bug !!

I love this place !


----------



## Dakine

Prepper69 said:


> This sounds awesome!!! Couple questions...could you just use boneless chicken breasts and could you do this as a raw pack before canning?? How long do you can it??


I raw pack my chicken breasts, and as mentioned before by myself and others, pints are 75 mins

half pints = 60 mins
pints = 75 mins
quarts = 90 mins

the weight you select depends on your elevation


----------



## PackerBacker

Dakine said:


> I raw pack my chicken breasts, and as mentioned before by myself and others, pints are 75 mins
> 
> half pints = 60 mins
> pints = 75 mins
> quarts = 90 mins
> 
> the weight you select depends on your elevation


1/2 pints have the same processing time as pints.



NicoleG said:


> I put up 24 pints /5 quarts of stewing beef and yesterday made the most delicious 12 pints of black bean and corn salsa (not my recipe).
> 
> I was away from it for a while and after catching up on this forum, I got the bug !!
> 
> I love this place !


What is "stewing beef"?


----------



## Dakine

starting 18 lbs of chicken right now!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I get my canner tomorrow. Hope to try it on Sunday. Can't wait. Will probably stay up tomorrow night reading the book and asking you guys questions. Will probably pester you so much you will ban me.


----------



## neldarez

laverne said:


> Today im canning one of my favorites. Spicy pork, we eat it all the time on tacos or over rice.


spicy pork? How do you make that?? Sounds good, I'm starting to like spicy more and more....


----------



## Prepper69

NicoleG said:


> I put up 24 pints /5 quarts of stewing beef and yesterday made the most delicious 12 pints of black bean and corn salsa (not my recipe).
> 
> I was away from it for a while and after catching up on this forum, I got the bug !!
> 
> I love this place !





laverne said:


> Today im canning one of my favorites. Spicy pork, we eat it all the time on tacos or over rice.


Would yall like to share your receipe's?? 

Both sound YUMMY!!!


----------



## Davarm

It's leftover spaghetti sauce again tonight, the youngest DD makes about a triple batch each time she makes spaghetti so I can or dehydrate the leftover.

I have some old quart and a half canning jars and I have 2 of them in the canner now.


----------



## laverne

spicy pork? How do you make that?? Sounds good, I'm starting to like spicy more and more....[/QUOTE]

Spicy pork or chicken is so easy, just cube, brown ( to get some juice out ) and pack into jars w salsa.


----------



## ilovetigger

Prepper69 said:


> Hope yall enjoy...and please if you have not checked out Linda's pantry on you tube...do it...she is great


I subscribe to her videos! Try her bean and ham soup. Can you say YUMMY!


----------



## ilovetigger

May be a silly question but, here goes...........

How long have y'all stored canned meats? I have been reading where folks are saying it is only good for 18 months but, I would think if it was properly processed it would last MUCHO longer.


----------



## Dakine

ilovetigger said:


> May be a silly question but, here goes...........
> 
> How long have y'all stored canned meats? I have been reading where folks are saying it is only good for 18 months but, I would think if it was properly processed it would last MUCHO longer.


try rolling back maybe as far as 10 pages of this thread... I remember someone posting some pics of old canned and FD food packs they'd just come across and I think eaten! It may have been OldCootHillbilly but I'm not sure.


----------



## Dakine

14 lbs of hotdogs
16 lbs of meatloaf
5 lbs of lasagna

and I bought 2 coffee cans of nacho cheese and 1 coffee can of jalapenos that I'm going to open and reduce to half pints and can those so they are manageable no waste portions!

where to start?

I think with the turkey hotdogs! which were 20% higher today than I've ever seen before. :eyebulge: they have been .98 an 8 dog pack for the last few years I've been shopping there, you could set your watch by it. Until now!!!

$1.18 per pack!!! :eyebulge:


----------



## neldarez

laverne said:


> spicy pork? How do you make that?? Sounds good, I'm starting to like spicy more and more....


Spicy pork or chicken is so easy, just cube, brown ( to get some juice out ) and pack into jars w salsa.[/QUOTE]

heck, even I can do that!!


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> 14 lbs of hotdogs
> 16 lbs of meatloaf
> 5 lbs of lasagna
> 
> and I bought 2 coffee cans of nacho cheese and 1 coffee can of jalapenos that I'm going to open and reduce to half pints and can those so they are manageable no waste portions!
> 
> where to start?
> 
> I think with the turkey hotdogs! which were 20% higher today than I've ever seen before. :eyebulge: they have been .98 an 8 dog pack for the last few years I've been shopping there, you could set your watch by it. Until now!!!
> 
> $1.18 per pack!!! :eyebulge:


You have a lot of energy! You go girl....:congrat:


----------



## Dakine

uhm... guy 

But thanks!


----------



## Dakine

hot dogs are cooling, and waiting for half pints of jalapenos and nacho cheese to start venting


----------



## Dakine

Dakine said:


> hot dogs are cooling, and waiting for half pints of jalapenos and nacho cheese to start venting


these are cooling and I'm loading lasagna into wide mouth half pints and I'll fill the cannery with 2 more pints left over from hot dogs, and another dozen or so that didnt fit from the 3 coffee cans of nacho cheese and sliced jalapenos!


----------



## *Andi

Cran/grape juice ......


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Another big batc a breakfest sausage links. They was on sale 10 fer 10 bucks again this week. I ain't gonna say how many I bought, lets just say when I gets em all canned, were gonna be set on breakfest sausage fer quite a spell!

That be cheap eatin!


----------



## Dakine

Lasagna, remainder hotdogs, remainder nacho cheese are now coming up to pressure!


----------



## Davarm

*Andi said:


> Cran/grape juice ......


Is that "Store Bought" or home made? Reason for asking is I was wondering how you would juice cranberries, I have never tried running them through the juicer.


----------



## Trinka

Davarm said:


> Is that "Store Bought" or home made? Reason for asking is I was wondering how you would juice cranberries, I have never tried running them through the juicer.


I wonder if it'd be the same as doing grape jc.....we just cooked the grapes with water, and let it drip through cheese cloth or in our case it was a clean wore out bed sheet..that's recycling.....


----------



## MetalPrepper

Beef stew, chicken breasts and I am going totry some butter.....


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thanks to the advice I got last night I am canning my first batch of anything ever. I boiled the chicken for dogfood and while it was cooling enough to debone, I decided to get the broth in the canner. When I make the dogfood I will use the broth to cook the rice & veggies. The only regular mouth jars I had was pints so I have 11 pints of broth.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Dakine

congratulations! it gets addicting fast, so watch out


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I don't know what I would have done without the advice from you and Grimm and another person.

The chicken is in the fridge and it is cold. When I put it thru the food processor it won't warm up much. What should I do about putting the cold chicken in the hot jars and then into the canner?


----------



## Dakine

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't know what I would have done without the advice from you and Grimm and another person.
> 
> The chicken is in the fridge and it is cold. When I put it thru the food processor it won't warm up much. What should I do about putting the cold chicken in the hot jars and then into the canner?


Are the jars brand new right out of the box? those are already shipped food grade clean, so I never bother to preheat them. It might make a difference for some things that are waterbath canned though, I'm not sure. I thoroughly clean jars that I'm reusing, but I've never preheated them in the oven and I'm still here, no adverse affects from reusing them that way.

If I have extra jars that didnt have room to process the night before, I'll put them in the water and let that heat them up as the water warms up.

In this case you could probably just let the chicken warm to near room temp on the counter and be fine.

USDA is probably throwing tantrums about how I do it, but the way I figure it, I'm going to be heating under pressure at a temp that vaporizes even botulism so what am I supposed to be worried about?


----------



## Dakine

starting to mix up meatloaf! should turn out to be about 16 pints worth


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Dakine said:


> Are the jars brand new right out of the box? those are already shipped food grade clean, so I never bother to preheat them. It might make a difference for some things that are waterbath canned though, I'm not sure. I thoroughly clean jars that I'm reusing, but I've never preheated them in the oven and I'm still here, no adverse affects from reusing them that way.
> 
> If I have extra jars that didnt have room to process the night before, I'll put them in the water and let that heat them up as the water warms up.
> 
> In this case you could probably just let the chicken warm to near room temp on the counter and be fine.
> 
> USDA is probably throwing tantrums about how I do it, but the way I figure it, I'm going to be heating under pressure at a temp that vaporizes even botulism so what am I supposed to be worried about?


Yes jars are right out of the box. Thanks for the help.

I have been very fortunate finding the jars. I bought 14 cases of wide mouth quarts at the place that gets the insurance write offs, one case of pints free when I bought the canner and one case of wide mouth pints really cheap at the store where I shop. Hope I can keep it up.


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> uhm... guy
> 
> But thanks!


I stand corrected but you still have incredible energy......you go guy!!!


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> these are cooling and I'm loading lasagna into wide mouth half pints and I'll fill the cannery with 2 more pints left over from hot dogs, and another dozen or so that didnt fit from the 3 coffee cans of nacho cheese and sliced jalapenos!


what now?? You are putting lasagna into canning jars...hmmm, thought we weren't suppose to do noodles cuz they disentegrate. (sp) That would be so cool if we could can ready made lasagna......


----------



## MetalPrepper

I only got 12 jars of beef stew....no more jars so no chicken or butter today....I guess I need to get several 12 packs of jars.


----------



## Dakine

neldarez said:


> what now?? You are putting lasagna into canning jars...hmmm, thought we weren't suppose to do noodles cuz they disentegrate. (sp) That would be so cool if we could can ready made lasagna......


So the 5 lbs Party Size Stouffers Lasagna pan turned into 7 pints of wide mouth jars.

My first thought was to cut it frozen so that it would go into the jar in a more manageable piece, however that turned out to be much easier said than done, so I let it thaw yesterday while I was canning the jalapenos and cheese. By that time it had thawed enough to be cut with the knife but was going to be messier than I wanted for putting into without getting all over the rim of the jar, so I just pushed it through the funnel which is fine with me, I am not overly huge on presentation, as long as it tastes right that's all I care about.

ETA: I do care about presentation, but that's mostly in regards to when I can beef. I dont like a huge layer of fat on top of the ground beef, roast, or meatloaf. That doesn't look really good. In this particular case, there's no fat at all, it's just a big jumbled up mess of food, I'm good with that!!! 

Speaking of presentation, other than a scrambled up lasagna in a jar look, the pasta appears to be fine from the outside looking in. There are very large layers of yummy looking pasta all over, which has more to do with the way I ungraciously introduced it to it's new home  the noodles definitely did not disintegrate! 

If this turns out as good as it looks, I'll be doing about 10 more of these really fast. I love lasagna and this will be a great way to offset my really deep preps of chicken, chili and meatloaf. I have cubed ham, ground beef, roast beef and hotdogs and 1 batch of beef veggie stew to offset those others, but this kind of diversity will be really nice! and it's a contained meal, much like the chili, meatloaf and stew. So that's another bonus, no additional work needed like with chicken and the hotdogs and others.

I'm probably going to have a jar tonight to try it out, but if not, I'll bring one to work tomorrow and give a fork report after I try it and confirm the texture and taste of the pasta!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

So how long did you pressure that lasagna?

Price of jars: around here Walmart is the most expensive.


----------



## Dakine

SouthCentralUS said:


> So how long did you pressure that lasagna?
> 
> Price of jars: around here Walmart is the most expensive.


They're pints so 75 minutes is standard. If I was planning to feed more people per meal, I'd use quarts and that would be standard 90 minutes.


----------



## memrymaker

Dakine said:


> So the 5 lbs Party Size Stouffers Lasagna pan turned into 7 pints of wide mouth jars.
> 
> My first thought was to cut it frozen so that it would go into the jar in a more manageable piece, however that turned out to be much easier said than done, so I let it thaw yesterday while I was canning the jalapenos and cheese. By that time it had thawed enough to be cut with the knife but was going to be messier than I wanted for putting into without getting all over the rim of the jar, so I just pushed it through the funnel which is fine with me, I am not overly huge on presentation, as long as it tastes right that's all I care about.
> 
> ETA: I do care about presentation, but that's mostly in regards to when I can beef. I dont like a huge layer of fat on top of the ground beef, roast, or meatloaf. That doesn't look really good. In this particular case, there's no fat at all, it's just a big jumbled up mess of food, I'm good with that!!!
> 
> Speaking of presentation, other than a scrambled up lasagna in a jar look, the pasta appears to be fine from the outside looking in. There are very large layers of yummy looking pasta all over, which has more to do with the way I ungraciously introduced it to it's new home  the noodles definitely did not disintegrate!
> 
> If this turns out as good as it looks, I'll be doing about 10 more of these really fast. I love lasagna and this will be a great way to offset my really deep preps of chicken, chili and meatloaf. I have cubed ham, ground beef, roast beef and hotdogs and 1 batch of beef veggie stew to offset those others, but this kind of diversity will be really nice! and it's a contained meal, much like the chili, meatloaf and stew. So that's another bonus, no additional work needed like with chicken and the hotdogs and others.
> 
> I'm probably going to have a jar tonight to try it out, but if not, I'll bring one to work tomorrow and give a fork report after I try it and confirm the texture and taste of the pasta!


Let us know how that works out! It would be an awesome add to my preps as well. Hubby and the kids all like the Italian Lasagna from Stouffers and that would be comforting during a HTF situation. Thanks for being the taste tester!


----------



## UncleJoe

Slow cooked a batch off meatballs in BBQ sauce overnight. Had meatball sandwiches for lunch. Put a quart jar of meatballs in the fridge for use this week and canned the remaining 7 pints for later. :yummy:


----------



## neldarez

laverne said:


> spicy pork? How do you make that?? Sounds good, I'm starting to like spicy more and more....


Spicy pork or chicken is so easy, just cube, brown ( to get some juice out ) and pack into jars w salsa.[/QUOTE]

I'm really excited about trying this....do you think you could use it with cooked chicken also?


----------



## MetalPrepper

You know I am new at all of this, certainly canning...but...after doing it a little bit, I see that canning "cooks the shit" outta stuff....so my thoughts on it are: can basics like meats and a couple of stew things, vegetables when I grow them this season....and store rice and pasta....thinking that if SHTF I can have "fun" cooking some of these things together...I also have started a pretty good stock pile of "flavorings" and intend to start an herb garden as well as a medicinal herb garden this spring. I like the idea of canning things ya can't make, like cake , butter and cheese and am going to try my luck at those...


----------



## memrymaker

Finally got some cake mix to can - I am putting with cream cheese frosting and hope to get a swirl pattern!  Also got lots of ground beef, pork, butter & potatoes! It's an already busy week (schedule wise), but I guess several more things to get done is good too!


----------



## laverne

neldarez said:


> Spicy pork or chicken is so easy, just cube, brown ( to get some juice out ) and pack into jars w salsa.


I'm really excited about trying this....do you think you could use it with cooked chicken also?[/QUOTE]

Oh yes. It looks much better in the jar if the meat is precooked, the taste is the same!


----------



## Wellrounded

MetalPrepper said:


> You know I am new at all of this, certainly canning...but...after doing it a little bit, I see that canning "cooks the shit" outta stuff....so my thoughts on it are: can basics like meats and a couple of stew things, vegetables when I grow them this season....and store rice and pasta....thinking that if SHTF I can have "fun" cooking some of these things together...I also have started a pretty good stock pile of "flavorings" and intend to start an herb garden as well as a medicinal herb garden this spring. I like the idea of canning things ya can't make, like cake , butter and cheese and am going to try my luck at those...


Sorry don't get the can't make bit, can you elaborate......


----------



## Davarm

Am trying some leftover Scalloped Potatoes, dont know how they will come out but will find out!

Also have another 10 pounds of butter in half pint jars! I'm going to have to come up with some more creative ways to hide the stuff. I found that the space under my bedroom dresser is exactly the right height for half pint jars, I'll bet I could get 200 under there.


----------



## Prepper69

12 pints of stew meat yesterday....
9 pints of cooked hamburger today....
7 qts of chili beans on the schedule tomorrow


----------



## Freyadog

Got a case of chocolate cakes canned and 7 quarts of Garbanzo beans. 

I have canned pinto's, butter beans and Garbanzo beans so next I am going to try blackeyed peas.


----------



## Dakine

Freyadog said:


> Got a case of chocolate cakes canned and 7 quarts of Garbanzo beans.
> 
> I have canned pinto's, butter beans and Garbanzo beans so next I am going to try blackeyed peas.


hmmm chocolate cake huh? I need to go look up OCH's thread on that! Do you frost the cake too?


----------



## Prepper69

Dakine said:


> hmmm chocolate cake huh? I need to go look up OCH's thread on that! Do you frost the cake too?


It is easy and taste AWESOME!!! You mix the frosting in the cake mix before you pour it in the jars....then bake in the oven!!


----------



## Cud579

We canned a batch of chocolate cake and a batch of lemon cake. The lemon so far is our favorite. Wally world has some orange and lime cake mixes and frosting. For the heck of it I bought a box and jar of each flavor to can. 

Has anybody canned the carrot cake with cream cheese icing.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Freyadog said:


> Got a case of chocolate cakes canned and 7 quarts of Garbanzo beans.
> 
> I have canned pinto's, butter beans and Garbanzo beans so next I am going to try blackeyed peas.


Excellent! Don't ferget the old standby, Navy beans!


----------



## MetalPrepper

Wellrounded said:


> Sorry don't get the can't make bit, can you elaborate......


Well, I know one "can" make cake, and butter if one has raw wheat/sugar/eggs/yeast/ and or a cow....but I have none of the above...nor do I antcipate that in my preps, maybe chickens, a goat and honey....."maybe".....but for now I think of things I can can that are the difficult things to save but are very needed ingrediants: butter, cheese, eggs .....etc....as I said I have the intention of growing herbs and perhaps chickens, honey and a goat.....but for now it is what it is....and I do the best I can while trying to recognise the "creatur comforts" that transend beans & rice....:surrender:


----------



## neldarez

Cud579 said:


> We canned a batch of chocolate cake and a batch of lemon cake. The lemon so far is our favorite. Wally world has some orange and lime cake mixes and frosting. For the heck of it I bought a box and jar of each flavor to can.
> 
> Has anybody canned the carrot cake with cream cheese icing.


I did but I should have let it cook longer, it seems to need to cook longer than the choc and the lemon.......I ended up feeding it to the chickens, I put it back into the oven but it didn't work....


----------



## Davarm

Davarm said:


> Am trying some leftover Scalloped Potatoes, dont know how they will come out but will find out!


Sorry for quoting myself but I thought I'd pass on how the "Scalloped Potatoes" came out.

They did OK. I was wondering since they had sour cream, cream and cheddar cheese in them, if it would darken or burn. They did darken some but it tasted fairly good, kind of like a potatoey grilled cheese.

I wouldn't say what came out of the jar was the same thing that went in but it tasted good enough that I will put it on the list of leftovers to can in the future.


----------



## Wellrounded

No canning today, but did get 7lbs of cucumbers salted to make dills and took another 40lb of beef out of the freezer to can. So looking forward to tomorrow as my new 21 quart presto arrived today so I can get twice as much done. Also did a jar/seal/lid inventory and worked out what I need to buy to bring me up to 1500 jars. I so wish our prices were more reasonable .


----------



## Davarm

Wellrounded said:


> No canning today, but did get 7lbs of cucumbers salted to make dills and took another 40lb of beef out of the freezer to can. So looking forward to tomorrow as my new 21 quart presto arrived today so I can get twice as much done. Also did a jar/seal/lid inventory and worked out what I need to buy to bring me up to 1500 jars. I so wish our prices were more reasonable .


Dont know if any of you guys down there have said before but how much do jars and lids cost in your neck of the woods? Just curious.


----------



## ashley8072

Hot Dog! Ok, canning HotDogs was mentioned awhile back and with summer around the bend, I anticipate them going on sale soon. I would really love to have some canned hotdogs in the pantry. However, I haven't seen much on these. 
So as I know all the Pro's are here  , Has anyone ever canned HotDogs? Do they still have their texture, or turn into a mush like Vienna Sausages? I imagine that they would swell during the process too.


----------



## Grimm

ashley8072 said:


> Hot Dog! Ok, canning HotDogs was mentioned awhile back and with summer around the bend, I anticipate them going on sale soon. I would really love to have some canned hotdogs in the pantry. However, I haven't seen much on these.
> So as I know all the Pro's are here  , Has anyone ever canned HotDogs? Do they still have their texture, or turn into a mush like Vienna Sausages? I imagine that they would swell during the process too.


Old Coot cans hotdogs and even started a thread on it.

I canned the left over hotdogs from my daughter's birthday party. They turned out okay. They are tasty in homemade baked beans.

You roast them for color then pack them in jars. Don't over pack the jars as they do swell and split. Do not add any liquids. They make their own. Pressure can. Ta-da! Canned hot dogs.


----------



## Cud579

I canned some and then tasted them later on. The jar we tasted the hot dogs tasted burnt and kinda mushy. Maybe we did something wrong. At worst they can be dog food. Good to know about putting in with beans.


----------



## Grimm

I've got 8 pints of triple chocolate fudge cake going.


----------



## Wellrounded

Davarm said:


> Dont know if any of you guys down there have said before but how much do jars and lids cost in your neck of the woods? Just curious.


Too much... Ball pints are $32.00 per dozen, quarts $35.00 per dozen. Our local jars are about $44.00 per dozen for 1/2 pints, pints or quarts but that is without lids, lids are an extra $20.00 per dozen and seals are on top of that... another $4.50 a dozen. The lids are lifetime ones, the seals one use (but I sometimes reuse). I buy as many local jars as I can and sometimes pick them up for a dollar or two but they rarely have lids. I bought 4 dozen ball 1/2 pint and 20 dozen seals yesterday and it cost me pretty close to $250.00 including post etc. 
I'm aiming for 1500 jars at the moment (and nearly there) but really need 3000 to feed the whole family and have an extra year in reserve but that'll take me a while longer.


----------



## Davarm

Wellrounded said:


> Too much... Ball pints are $32.00 per dozen, quarts $35.00 per dozen. Our local jars are about $44.00 per dozen for 1/2 pints, pints or quarts but that is without lids, lids are an extra $20.00 per dozen and seals are on top of that... another $4.50 a dozen. The lids are lifetime ones, the seals one use (but I sometimes reuse). I buy as many local jars as I can and sometimes pick them up for a dollar or two but they rarely have lids. I bought 4 dozen ball 1/2 pint and 20 dozen seals yesterday and it cost me pretty close to $250.00 including post etc.
> I'm aiming for 1500 jars at the moment (and nearly there) but really need 3000 to feed the whole family and have an extra year in reserve but that'll take me a while longer.


You have my sympathy, I thought $11.99US was bad for quarts with rings and lids! I have around 1500 jars of various sizes(lost count) and if I had to spend that much on them, I'd have to ditch the canning all together.

I wonder if anyone has thought of going into business there, making canning jars, there has to be a market for them.


----------



## ashley8072

Grimm said:


> Old Coot cans hotdogs and even started a thread on it.
> 
> I canned the left over hotdogs from my daughter's birthday party. They turned out okay. They are tasty in homemade baked beans.
> 
> You roast them for color then pack them in jars. Don't over pack the jars as they do swell and split. Do not add any liquids. They make their own. Pressure can. Ta-da! Canned hot dogs.


Thanks! I got some in now. Can't wait to see how they turned out. I just did a couple quarts of dogs and then a couple of hot links.



Wellrounded said:


> Too much... Ball pints are $32.00 per dozen, quarts $35.00 per dozen. Our local jars are about $44.00 per dozen for 1/2 pints, pints or quarts but that is without lids, lids are an extra $20.00 per dozen and seals are on top of that... another $4.50 a dozen. The lids are lifetime ones, the seals one use (but I sometimes reuse). I buy as many local jars as I can and sometimes pick them up for a dollar or two but they rarely have lids. I bought 4 dozen ball 1/2 pint and 20 dozen seals yesterday and it cost me pretty close to $250.00 including post etc.
> I'm aiming for 1500 jars at the moment (and nearly there) but really need 3000 to feed the whole family and have an extra year in reserve but that'll take me a while longer.


Wow! I don't think I could continue canning at that price. Here at the local Walmart, Ball and Karr quarts are $9.99 a dozen. $7.99 for the pints. They also carry an off brand of Mainstays that I use for my vacuum sealing mostly. Their just over a dollar cheaper for either.


----------



## Wellrounded

Davarm said:


> You have my sympathy, I thought $11.99US was bad for quarts with rings and lids! I have around 1500 jars of various sizes(lost count) and if I had to spend that much on them, I'd have to ditch the canning all together.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has thought of going into business there, making canning jars, there has to be a market for them.


No market here, sadly. NO ONE preserves, I know only ONE other Aussie that pressure cans!!!!!!! We can what we grow/kill on farm, food in Australia is beyond expensive, per pound it's MUCH cheaper to can than buy/freeze.



ashley8072 said:


> Wow! I don't think I could continue canning at that price. Here at the local Walmart, Ball and Karr quarts are $9.99 a dozen. $7.99 for the pints. They also carry an off brand of Mainstays that I use for my vacuum sealing mostly. Their just over a dollar cheaper for either.


I put up a post today about our latest power bill, $2045.00, lol. I GOTTA can, can't afford to run freezers, cost of living here is beyond expensive. Once I have enough jars and reusable lids it'll be manageable. I dehydrate, can, salt, smoke and leave on the hoof, anything to be able to eat real food.


----------



## PackerBacker

96 lbs of chicken into 27 quarts of chicken and aprox 30 quarts of stock.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

ashley8072 said:


> Hot Dog! Ok, canning HotDogs was mentioned awhile back and with summer around the bend, I anticipate them going on sale soon. I would really love to have some canned hotdogs in the pantry. However, I haven't seen much on these.
> So as I know all the Pro's are here  , Has anyone ever canned HotDogs? Do they still have their texture, or turn into a mush like Vienna Sausages? I imagine that they would swell during the process too.


I use the cheapest dogs I can get (Aldies, 79 cents a package) an they come out perty tastey. A bit like grilled an not really mushy. Not as firm as a grilled dog but they be good eatin.

They be good eatin ifin a feller was holdin one a them in one hand er a mre in the other!

Some a them will swell, some don't. I thin I put 10 dogs in a quart jar. Can fer 90 min at 10 lbs fer my area.

I'm gonna get the fixens tanight fer beans an weanies. Can up a few pints a them.

Here be a link ta my canned dogs: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-some-dogs-13394/


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Pints at Mills Fleet Farm be 8 bucks fer the regulars an 9.25 fer the wide mouth. Cheapest in town other then walmarts jars what be made in china. Don't care fer them.


----------



## PackerBacker

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Pints at Mills Fleet Farm be 8 bucks fer the regulars an 9.25 fer the wide mouth. Cheapest in town other then walmarts jars what be made in china. Don't care fer them.


Didya ferget aboot lowes? :teehee:


----------



## ashley8072

Thanks OCH! 

I watched someone on YouTube make these salads in a jar and mix them differently to see how'd they be from day 1 through day 6. I used oxy abs on all. Also, she didn't care for dressing and only did salt and pepper. Everyone has fell in love with that. No more will I purchase dressings for salads. Layered. Tomatoes, kale, mushrooms, cheese, lettuce, jalapeños, ham, more lettuce, oxygen absorber. We're not much on salad making because it requires a big mess, but this is already turning out well. One big mess and its done.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

PackerBacker said:


> Didya ferget aboot lowes? :teehee:


Nope, but be 50 miles one way ta the closest one! With the price a fuel, well, fleet farm only bout 2 miles away!


----------



## memrymaker

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Pints at Mills Fleet Farm be 8 bucks fer the regulars an 9.25 fer the wide mouth. Cheapest in town other then walmarts jars what be made in china. Don't care fer them.


What? vract:

I had to go check my Kerr Jars from Walmart - I certainly don't want to be supporting China when I am canning!

I was so happy to see that they are made in the US - Indiana to be specific. 

---------------------------------------------------
Canning Jars & Lids

It's easy to show your creation in its best possible light.

Our trusted Ball® and Kerr® Brands of Fresh Preserving Canning Lids have been crafted for quality for generations. When it comes to canning, there's nothing more important than a quality seal. It ensures that no oxygen gets into the canning jar after processing and that your food will remain preserved just the way you created it.
Our manufacturing facility in Muncie, Indiana produces each lid with pride. We use our custom, time-tested sealing compound so you get a quality seal. And we use an underside coating on each lid so that the natural acids in your food will not react with the lid.
And our canning jars and lids have been made here in the U.S. for more than 125 years. So you can trust that each jar is every bit as genuine as the creation inside it.

-------------------------------------------

*While I am happy about this information, I know the parent company they are under (Jarden) does, unfortunately, have one of their locations in China. Hmm. I want to support the jobs - especially here in the US.... I'll have to think on this one for now.

OCH - what brand of jar do you use instead?


----------



## Grimm

memrymaker said:


> What? vract:
> 
> I had to go check my Kerr Jars from Walmart - I certainly don't want to be supporting China when I am canning!
> 
> I was so happy to see that they are made in the US - Indiana to be specific.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Canning Jars & Lids
> 
> It's easy to show your creation in its best possible light.
> 
> Our trusted Ball® and Kerr® Brands of Fresh Preserving Canning Lids have been crafted for quality for generations. When it comes to canning, there's nothing more important than a quality seal. It ensures that no oxygen gets into the canning jar after processing and that your food will remain preserved just the way you created it.
> Our manufacturing facility in Muncie, Indiana produces each lid with pride. We use our custom, time-tested sealing compound so you get a quality seal. And we use an underside coating on each lid so that the natural acids in your food will not react with the lid.
> And our canning jars and lids have been made here in the U.S. for more than 125 years. So you can trust that each jar is every bit as genuine as the creation inside it.


The Mainstays jars from Walmart are from China.


----------



## memrymaker

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Pints at Mills Fleet Farm be 8 bucks fer the regulars an 9.25 fer the wide mouth. Cheapest in town other then walmarts jars what be made in china. Don't care fer them.





Grimm said:


> The Mainstays jars from Walmart are from China.


Good to know - I'll stay away from those.


----------



## Prepper69

ashley8072 said:


> Thanks OCH!
> 
> I watched someone on YouTube make these salads in a jar and mix them differently to see how'd they be from day 1 through day 6. I used oxy abs on all. Also, she didn't care for dressing and only did salt and pepper. Everyone has fell in love with that. No more will I purchase dressings for salads. Layered. Tomatoes, kale, mushrooms, cheese, lettuce, jalapeños, ham, more lettuce, oxygen absorber. We're not much on salad making because it requires a big mess, but this is already turning out well. One big mess and its done.


I have been wanting to try this....I love salad but like you dont like the mess!!!

What is the oldest jar you have eaten? How big of an oxygen absorber did you use??


----------



## Davarm

PackerBacker said:


> 96 lbs of chicken into 27 quarts of chicken and aprox 30 quarts of stock.


I thought I was the only person crazy enough to take on 100 pounds of chicken at one time.

Another local grocery store has leg quarters on for $.65 per pound through Sunday, if I had the space for the jars, I'd do it again.


----------



## PackerBacker

Davarm said:


> I thought I was the only person crazy enough to take on 100 pounds of chicken at one time.
> 
> Another local grocery store has leg quarters on for $.65 per pound through Sunday, if I had the space for the jars, I'd do it again.


These were whole chickens for $0.68. That is the best deal around in a long time.

I prefer dark meat but deboning whole chickens is so much less tedious.

Going to go get 200-300 pounds more. :nuts:


----------



## Wellrounded

About to start canning cubed beef (raw pack), smoked chicken, pastrami, tallow and tomatoes.


----------



## Davarm

PackerBacker said:


> These were whole chickens for $0.68. That is the best deal around in a long time.
> 
> I prefer dark meat but deboning whole chickens is so much less tedious.
> 
> Going to go get 200-300 pounds more. :nuts:


You're gonna have to back up to the loading dock for that order!


----------



## WWhermit

I was able to get 12 half-pints of butter done, along with 12 quarts of pintos with jalepenos and onions. (I only planned on doing 7 quarts of beans, but once again I was caught off guard on how much those beans grow overnight while soaking!)


----------



## PackerBacker

Note to self:

Don't start drinking before you are done canning. :cheers:


----------



## PackerBacker

Davarm said:


> You're gonna have to back up to the loading dock for that order!


LOL. Mama went to get it.

She got 103 # of chicken and

72 pounds of butter. :gaah:vract::gaah:


----------



## PackerBacker

So help a fella out.

I know it's been posted 8 or 9 or a thousand times but what is your favorite butter canning website/directions?


----------



## Dakine

This is one of the ones I watched and I think this was the best one I came across, also I liked that she used the solar ovens which I still want to get a couple of myself.


----------



## ashley8072

Prepper69 said:


> I have been wanting to try this....I love salad but like you dont like the mess!!!
> 
> What is the oldest jar you have eaten? How big of an oxygen absorber did you use??


So far, just one day.  these are so neat to have handy in the fridge though, I don't think ours will make it to day 5. I split one with daughter this afternoon. There's a lot of salad I got in it. Took up a full plate piled nearly 3 inches all around. I used a 300cc oxy abs in them.


----------



## Davarm

PackerBacker said:


> So help a fella out.
> 
> I know it's been posted 8 or 9 or a thousand times but what is your favorite butter canning website/directions?


All I do to can butter is to unwrap it and put the sticks into a large pot, in your case A VERY LARGE POT, and melt it on a very low heat.

With a ladle, I fill half pint jars making sure to keep the liquid and fat well mixed the whole time, put the lids on and water bath them for an 75 minutes. If the butter is hot, I go an hour but that may start a rucus with some. I have canned it in quarts, pints and half pints but settled on half pints to prevent waste if a jar is opened when no power is available.

When I take it out of the water, I shake it occasionally to make sure it sets well mixed. If you let it set separated, no big deal you can melt it and mix it later or just use the butter fat and discard the milk.

My hats off to you, I thought I went big on the chicken and butter but you have me beat hands down, I'm not even going to try to compete with that...:laugh:

Smart move sending the wife to pick up the order!


----------



## Wellrounded

PackerBacker said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Don't start drinking before you are done canning. :cheers:


It's all in the timing. Work out your alcohol % V's weight V's time until finished, allow 10% margin and you'll be fine...... :cheers:


----------



## neldarez

PackerBacker said:


> So help a fella out.
> 
> I know it's been posted 8 or 9 or a thousand times but what is your favorite butter canning website/directions?


I put mine into a pot and melt it, then just keep simmering and stir frequently from the bottom up, I use a ladle, I just keep doing this until it actually comes together and is no longer seperated....put into 1/2 pint jars ( for just 2 of us) and If I've cooked and stirred long enough, it's done! Otherwise , if it starts to separate ( after it cools so you can handle) give it a shake, every little bit give it a shake until it cools and holds together. 
I found ( by accident) if I just kept cooking it on the stove and stirring, it just works out awesome without the shaking!


----------



## dixiemama

Ok I just saw where you can CAN cream cheese?!?!?!?! 

Oh someone please tell me how you do that.


----------



## DJgang

Chicken is on.....


----------



## ashley8072

memrymaker said:


> Thought I'd pass along the info on cream cheese (found it somewhere in these 173 pages!). Hope it helps you.
> 
> #1 - Oh, cream cheese is a breeze. I let the block of cream cheese warm up to room temperature, then cut it into pieces and stuff it in the jars. I mash it down into the jar so I can get the whole block in. Then I process it in the water bath canner for 45 minutes.
> 
> #2 - Let the cheese warm to room temperature, its easier to put in the jars warm. Fill the jars to about 1 inch from the top, put the lids on and hot water bath them. I use 1/2 pint jars, water bath them for 45 minutes.
> 
> If you "cook" them too long, the cheese will tend to darken just a little and the mass may form cracks that are visible through the jars.
> 
> I know that some will say that it should be pressured. If you do pressure it the cheese will turn brown and cook into a hard mass and although it can be eaten, it will not be cream cheese.
> 
> I have stored it up to almost 3 years so far and it is still good, I haven't gotten sick or died yet.





dixiemama said:


> Ok I just saw where you can CAN cream cheese?!?!?!?!
> 
> Oh someone please tell me how you do that.


Merrymaker posted on Page 116 for me. I've done it. About a month ago. I just opened my first jar this morning. Still alive.  the jar I opened this morning wasn't even in the storage. It was an odd round shape, so I stuck it in the kitchen cabinet. So I bet the stuff in the storage fridge (outdoor fridge aka buried trash can) is even better. I keep all my dairy in it outside. It stays 50F all year all the time.


----------



## dixiemama

My family thanks you! I was starting tho think I wld have to cull my deserts next but now we can at least have cheesecake!


----------



## memrymaker

7 quarts of potatoes - I would have done another 7-8, but am not feeling so well.  They look so pretty!


----------



## neldarez

memrymaker said:


> 7 quarts of potatoes - I would have done another 7-8, but am not feeling so well.  They look so pretty!


I've been fighting the bug here at my house, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PackerBacker

Has anyone done a version of oven canning butter?

I'm thinking putting jars in a cake pan with some water in it. Dropping pats of butter into the jar and heating until they melt. Then put enough more in to fill the jar. Once it is all melted put a lid and ring on.

Whatcha think?


----------



## AuroraHawk

Last night we canned 7 quarts of split-pea with ham soup. Tomorrow it will be 7 quarts of chicken and another 7 quarts of stock.


----------



## NicoleG

*Busy girl....*

7 quarts of hamburger/lentil soup and this past weekend jars of bacon. I can't tell you how excited I am to put up bacon...!!! oh and cream cheese is just the "icing" on the cake !!!

I love this place!


----------



## ashley8072

PackerBacker said:


> Has anyone done a version of oven canning butter?
> 
> I'm thinking putting jars in a cake pan with some water in it. Dropping pats of butter into the jar and heating until they melt. Then put enough more in to fill the jar. Once it is all melted put a lid and ring on.
> 
> Whatcha think?


I do cheese in the oven, t haven't with butter. I like the benefit of having the skimmed foam off the top of the boil. It's heaven. I give it as gifts, its that good.

On another note, the hotdogs tasted smoked rather than burnt. Almost like smoked over a fire. Still good though. The hot links turned out super hot! I tnk the juices all gathered and combined. Next time I'm going to go ahead and add water to them. I assume they'll split, but hopefully ward away the smokey flavor.


----------



## Grimm

Has anyone ever canned roasted drumsticks? Bone in...


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> Has anyone ever canned roasted drumsticks? Bone in...


I haven't, but its on the list of things to try now!


----------



## ashley8072

Has anyone canned any Shrimp? I've dehydrated it, but never thought of canning it. That is def one of the first things that has to be eaten when the power goes out. They thaw and go bad so quickly. I was thinking shrimp kabobs over the fire. That would be heaven in an emergency situation.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I do a shrimp, red beans n rice soup. Tastey stuff.


----------



## Grimm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I do a shrimp, red beans n rice soup. Tastey stuff.


Recipe, please, Uncle Coot.


----------



## PackerBacker

Picked up 17 10# bags of leg quarters for $3.84.

I think I will can these bone in.


----------



## ksmama10

PackerBacker said:


> Picked up 17 10# bags of leg quarters for $3.84.
> 
> I think I will can these bone in.


Wow! Best price I've seen around here is $.69 lb for those 10# bags.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Grimm said:


> Recipe, please, Uncle Coot.


Here be the link for yall:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-shrimp-red-bean-rice-soup-18024/


----------



## Wellrounded

More tallow today and peppered beef. Been picking tomatoes madly in the last few days, all in the freezer at the moment. I'll start canning them next week. Waiting on some pint jars to arrive and then we'll be flat out with creamed corn and zucchini in pineapple juice.


----------



## Prepper69

Hope to get the chicken breasts, hot dogs and hot links canned up tomorrow


----------



## dlharris

Wellrounded said:


> More tallow today and peppered beef. Been picking tomatoes madly in the last few days, all in the freezer at the moment. I'll start canning them next week. Waiting on some pint jars to arrive and then we'll be flat out with creamed corn and zucchini in pineapple juice.


Would love the recipe for the zucchini in pineapple juice? I have never heard of that but 2 of my favorite things!


----------



## Wellrounded

dlharris said:


> Would love the recipe for the zucchini in pineapple juice? I have never heard of that but 2 of my favorite things!


This is the recipe I've been using from the university of Florida extension. With the lemon juice it's safe to water bath, I use fresh lemon juice. I use it for pizzas and in sweet and sour sauces.

Zucchini-pineapple

Yield: 8 Pints
4 quart Cubed or shredded zucchini
46 ounce Unsweetened pineapple juice (canned)
1 & 1/4 cup Bottled lemon juice
3 cup Sugar
1,001 - 6,000 ft: 20 min.
Above 6,000 ft: 25 min.
Yield: About 8 to 9 pints Procedure: Peel zucchini and either cut into 1/2-inch cubes or shred. Mix zucchini with other ingredients in a large saucepan and bring to a boil. Simmer 20 minutes. Fill jars with hot mixture and cooking liquid, leaving 1/2-inch headspace. Adjust lids and process. Table 1. Recommended process time for Zucchini-Pineapple in a boiling-water canner. Style of Pack: Hot. Jar Size: Half-Pints or Pints. Process Time at Altitudes of 0 - 1,000 ft: 15 min.


----------



## PackerBacker

Since Noon yesterday I canned 270 pounds of chicken. :surrender:

100 pounds whole chickens into.

25.5 quarts cooked and deboned chicken

21 quarts of stock and

40 pints of stock

170 of leg quarters into

85.5 quarts of chicken with the bones in.


4 canner loads to go yet but everything is jarred up.


----------



## ashley8072

Making one of our traditional Indian dishes of boiled meat (beef cubes) and corn for dinner tonight. Have 3lbs of beef cubes ready to go in as soon as dinner is done. I picked up the shrimp to do this weekend. Already excited about them.


----------



## neldarez

PackerBacker said:


> Since Noon yesterday I canned 270 pounds of chicken. :surrender:
> 
> 100 pounds whole chickens into.
> 
> 25.5 quarts cooked and deboned chicken
> 
> 21 quarts of stock and
> 
> 40 pints of stock
> 
> 170 of leg quarters into
> 
> 85.5 quarts of chicken with the bones in.
> 
> 4 canner loads to go yet but everything is jarred up.


I can't even get my head around that........I've never canned chicken with the bone in, is there a reason to do that? I mean, I'm sure there is but it takes up more space, right?


----------



## PackerBacker

neldarez said:


> I can't even get my head around that........I've never canned chicken with the bone in, is there a reason to do that? I mean, I'm sure there is but it takes up more space, right?


Three reasons. Speed, speed and speed.

I hadn't canned chicken like this until now. I didn't feel like picking 170 pounds of leg quarters. Plus I have canned enough chicken recently that I didn't really want more broth/stock to put up.


----------



## dlharris

PackerBacker said:


> Since Noon yesterday I canned 270 pounds of chicken. :surrender:
> 
> 100 pounds whole chickens into.
> 
> 25.5 quarts cooked and deboned chicken
> 
> 21 quarts of stock and
> 
> 40 pints of stock
> 
> 170 of leg quarters into
> 
> 85.5 quarts of chicken with the bones in.
> 
> 4 canner loads to go yet but everything is jarred up.


Jealous! :sigh


----------



## dlharris

Wellrounded said:


> This is the recipe I've been using from the university of Florida extension. With the lemon juice it's safe to water bath, I use fresh lemon juice. I use it for pizzas and in sweet and sour sauces.
> 
> Zucchini-pineapple
> 
> Yield: 8 Pints
> 4 quart Cubed or shredded zucchini
> 46 ounce Unsweetened pineapple juice (canned)
> 1 & 1/4 cup Bottled lemon juice
> 3 cup Sugar
> 1,001 - 6,000 ft: 20 min.
> Above 6,000 ft: 25 min.
> Yield: About 8 to 9 pints Procedure: Peel zucchini and either cut into 1/2-inch cubes or shred. Mix zucchini with other ingredients in a large saucepan and bring to a boil. Simmer 20 minutes. Fill jars with hot mixture and cooking liquid, leaving 1/2-inch headspace. Adjust lids and process. Table 1. Recommended process time for Zucchini-Pineapple in a boiling-water canner. Style of Pack: Hot. Jar Size: Half-Pints or Pints. Process Time at Altitudes of 0 - 1,000 ft: 15 min.


Thanks! Can't wait to try this! :yum


----------



## Wellrounded

Just been out to have a look at one of our apple trees. Was hoping it wouldn't be ready for picking for at least a week, it's ready and the cockies (parrots) have started on the highest fruit. So today will be canning creamed corn and apples, the tomatoes and zucchini pineapple will have to wait. This tree only crops well every second year and looks like about 1/4 ton on there this year. Two years ago we picked about 700lb from it. We'll dry a heap, can about 60 quarts or so and juice whats left. All the peel, cores and pulp will make apple vinegar.


----------



## Prepper69

20 Turkey franks
16 regular hot dogs
12 J C Potter Hot links

All done 

7 qts of Chicken breasts almost done and 7 more to go in the canner in the morning 

Also dehydrated some things too


----------



## goshengirl

You folks are on a roll! :congrat:


----------



## neldarez

Prepper69 said:


> 20 Turkey franks
> 16 regular hot dogs
> 12 J C Potter Hot links
> 
> All done
> 
> 7 qts of Chicken breasts almost done and 7 more to go in the canner in the morning
> 
> Also dehydrated some things too


you know, I've got quite a few jars of canned chicken but I have no imagination on how to use it...put some in with noodles and made enchiladas and soup, other than that, I'm pretty boring.........have any good thoughts?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> you know, I've got quite a few jars of canned chicken but I have no imagination on how to use it...put some in with noodles and made enchiladas and soup, other than that, I'm pretty boring.........have any good thoughts?


Well Ms Nelda, there's chicken salad, use it in place of tuna in tuna casserole, Chicken Taco's, Chicken n Rice, Chicken Fried Rice it can go in Chicken Stir Fry, Burito's, Chicken and Dumplings and dont forget about using it instead of hamburger with "Hamburger Helper".

Those are what first comes to mind, I'd never really thought about everything we use it in but those are a few come to mind. I'm pretty sure others will give their ideas.:beercheerDublin Dr Pepper)

Note: Dublin Dr Pepper is made from the original recipe using real cane sugar, not High Fructose Corn Syrup! It really makes a difference, its made about 30 miles from here.


----------



## Prepper69

So far I have used it for chicken salad sandwiches, on top of salad, put it with rice, put it in chicken helper also 

I am in the process of getting receipes together...finding good easy cookbooks....things that dont require alot of cooking or things added to the receipes so I will have ideas how to use everything I am storing in different ways...oh yeah...chicken gumbo...have not made that but want too


----------



## Grimm

I have the briskets thawing. I will be making a BIG batch of my 'Drunken Corned Beef and Cabbage' on Sunday. I will also be canning some 'Drunken Corned Beef' without the cabbage. So, after we sign papers on the new house I am running to the store for a few cases of beer and more briskets!


----------



## memrymaker

neldarez said:


> you know, I've got quite a few jars of canned chicken but I have no imagination on how to use it...put some in with noodles and made enchiladas and soup, other than that, I'm pretty boring.........have any good thoughts?


We've use in Enchiladas, Nacho Mix (with black beans, tomatoes, cheese & spices), Tacos, you could use in HH as Davarm suggested. Others that comes to mind are tostadas, salads, chicken broccoli casseroles, chicken soups & shredded chicken sandwiches.


----------



## PackerBacker

neldarez said:


> you know, I've got quite a few jars of canned chicken but I have no imagination on how to use it...


Our top four uses are:

Chicken pot pie. 
Chicken salad,
Chicken soup,
and creamed chicken. (for on toast, noodles, potatoes, etc.

We eat the vast majority of it as pot pie though.


----------



## ilovetigger

The only good thing about our snow last night  Is that I am using it to cool the chicken and beef broth for fat removal. Then it is beef broth, chicken broth, and chicken soup in the canners.

Browning up some Italian Sausage to get in the canners, beef ready to cube to can up, and more butter.........And thinking hard about trying to can up some country ribs I found on sale.

Need to find time somewhere today or tomorrow for a thorough cleaning of the chicken brooder..........the babies are 2 weeks old this Monday and making a MESS! Time for a couple of them to move on to their permanent homes. (Got 16 chicks and only keeping 6 for myself.)


----------



## partdeux

ilovetigger said:


> Got 16 chicks and only keeping 6 for myself.)


Chicken nuggets


----------



## neldarez

memrymaker said:


> We've use in Enchiladas, Nacho Mix (with black beans, tomatoes, cheese & spices), Tacos, you could use in HH as Davarm suggested. Others that comes to mind are tostadas, salads, chicken broccoli casseroles, chicken soups & shredded chicken sandwiches.


I've seen other folks have also made chicken tacos, we've never tasted them, do you mix with taco seasoning and use instead of hamburger? so, would you add tomato sauce to it? DH says, that doesn't sound right, chickens in a taco! lol....like I said, we've never tried one....


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Well Ms Nelda, there's chicken salad, use it in place of tuna in tuna casserole, Chicken Taco's, Chicken n Rice, Chicken Fried Rice it can go in Chicken Stir Fry, Burito's, Chicken and Dumplings and dont forget about using it instead of hamburger with "Hamburger Helper".
> 
> Those are what first comes to mind, I'd never really thought about everything we use it in but those are a few come to mind. I'm pretty sure others will give their ideas.:beercheerDublin Dr Pepper)
> 
> Note: Dublin Dr Pepper is made from the original recipe using real cane sugar, not High Fructose Corn Syrup! It really makes a difference, its made about 30 miles from here.


I'm going to have to look up the difference between buritos and enchiladas....don't know the diff. chicken fried rice? like, rice a roni? that sounds good,,,,,I knew you would have a million recipes. Hey, by the way, whatever happened to my suggestion that you travel around staying with different ones and teaching onsite?? hmmm....did that go by the way side or did Shaun say NO.....lol


----------



## neldarez

PackerBacker said:


> Our top four uses are:
> 
> Chicken pot pie.
> Chicken salad,
> Chicken soup,
> and creamed chicken. (for on toast, noodles, potatoes, etc.
> 
> We eat the vast majority of it as pot pie though.


I've never tried chicken pot pie and I really love them...I think I haven't tried cuz I make such lousy crust....do you have a good recipe for the pot pie you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## memrymaker

I think you could pretty much add anything that sounds good! I personally like to grill my tortilla so it's crispy on the outside, yet easy to fold and eat. I like a combination of chicken, corn, onions, beans (black or refried - depending on my mood), a little sour cream and cheese. I use lime juice and some onion powder to season the chicken - but everyone has things they like. 

As you know, canned pork comes out and shreds easily. This would also make a good taco - with a play on barbecue and pineapple flavors. Last time we made a burrito of the pork meat and used a little butter, garlic, onion, rosemary and then added some pineapple juice on the fly for sweetness! It was tangy and turned out great. I really wasn't sure about the use of the juice - but hey! Gotta try new things. 

*Enchiladas are sort of like small burritos in a 9 x 13 pan. They have less filling (as you would use the fajita size tortilla shells). Enchiladas are topped with red or green sauce and cheese. I love to use Mexican soft cheeses for this dish. Fill and roll them close together (just know there will be space at the bottom). Fill the space by turning your remaining enchilada rolls sideways. You can use any type of meat, seasonings and other additions you like in the filling.


----------



## memrymaker

My disclaimer for cooking:

I experiment with my meals - I like a recipe, but don't follow it exactly.  I feel like everything needs your personal touch on it. I guess it's called "love" (those of you who watched Everybody Loves Raymond will know what I mean!). haha


----------



## ksmama10

memrymaker said:


> My disclaimer for cooking:
> 
> I experiment with my meals - I like a recipe, but don't follow it exactly.  I feel like everything needs your personal touch on it. I guess it's called "love" (those of you who watched Everybody Loves Raymond will know what I mean!). haha


Recipes are guides...sorta like The Pirate Code.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

We use lots a ground turkey, momma makes our taco's with it. Just does it the same way she would with beef. I don't mind em a tall.


----------



## ajsmith

Today after church we are canning up some chicken we got on sale yesterday. The "sell by" date was today so they had it marked 50% off the sale price. Each package had two thighs and two legs, we bought all 10 packages at an average price of $1.24 per package. Last weekend we canned up 8 pints of hamburger we got on sale, 80/20 for 2.49 a pound. (that's a good deal around here)


----------



## PackerBacker

neldarez said:


> I've never tried chicken pot pie and I really love them...I think I haven't tried cuz I make such lousy crust....do you have a good recipe for the pot pie you wouldn't mind sharing?


It's just one pint chicken (one quart if it's bone in), one pint potato/green bean mix( I canned them at about 2/3 potato and 1/3 green beans or 1 pint potatoes and 1/2 green beans works good too) 1/2 pint of carrots, one can of cream of chicken soup, thyme, salt and pepper.


----------



## PackerBacker

26 half pints of butter.


----------



## Grimm

4 quarts of 'Drunken Corned Beef'


----------



## Dakine

My delicious experiment with Lasagna has me thinking about other mass produced and very economical party sized meals. Orange chicken, chicken enchiladas, obviously much more lasagna...

Those kinds of MRE's right out of the jar... YUMMY! and the more of this stuff I make, the more I bring it to work for lunch or have for dinners. Now if I could just get motivated enough to learn and do the sourdough bread culture thing!


----------



## ashley8072

With all the planting we've done this weekend, I was surprised to have been able to squeeze in canning 7pints of shrimp.  Mmm.


----------



## PackerBacker

35 pints of 'taters.


----------



## stayingthegame

how do you can you hot dogs? with canned hamburger meat, dry canned or add water? starting to do meat canning now. have canned my pork butt, turkey broth, and chicken broth. we will see how other meats go.


----------



## Grimm

stayingthegame said:


> how do you can you hot dogs? with canned hamburger meat, dry canned or add water? starting to do meat canning now. have canned my pork butt, turkey broth, and chicken broth. we will see how other meats go.


OldCootHillbilly has a great post about how to do this.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Got home from work, threw a meatloaf in the oven and now I am canning 8 lb carrots.


----------



## PackerBacker

SouthCentralUS said:


> Got home from work, threw a meatloaf in the oven and now I am canning 8 lb carrots.


Those are darn big carrots. :teehee:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

stayingthegame said:


> how do you can you hot dogs? with canned hamburger meat, dry canned or add water? starting to do meat canning now. have canned my pork butt, turkey broth, and chicken broth. we will see how other meats go.


Here be a link:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-some-dogs-13394/

I dry can mine. They got a grilled taste ta em. Dependin on what brand a dogs ya use ya can generally get between 8 ta 10 in a quart jar. Ifin they plump when ya cook em besure an leave a bit a room fer that.


----------



## Toffee

Dakine said:


> My delicious experiment with Lasagna has me thinking about other mass produced and very economical party sized meals. Orange chicken, chicken enchiladas, obviously much more lasagna...
> 
> Those kinds of MRE's right out of the jar... YUMMY! and the more of this stuff I make, the more I bring it to work for lunch or have for dinners. Now if I could just get motivated enough to learn and do the sourdough bread culture thing!


Oh my gosh, you definitely should do some sourdough. It is so delicious. I try to keep a sourdough going at least all summer and I'm starting a new one today for the season. If you need any recipes, let me know. I have the hub's culinary school book with lots of recipes in it.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

PackerBacker said:


> Those are darn big carrots. :teehee:


Good call


----------



## Enchant18

Finally received my pressure canner!! Canning the first batch of bacon.


----------



## PackerBacker

Enchant18 said:


> Finally received my pressure canner!! Canning the first batch of bacon.


That's an ambitious start.


----------



## Enchant18

PackerBacker said:


> That's an ambitious start.


Aside from Bacon is my favorite food, a new store opened and had it at 1.35 for 12 ozs. I have been spending time trying to figure out how I'm going to make beans more palatable after tshtf and bacon sure does add excellent flavor!


----------



## PackerBacker

Enchant18 said:


> Aside from Bacon is my favorite food, a new store opened and had it at 1.35 for 12 ozs. I have been spending time trying to figure out how I'm going to make beans more palatable after tshtf and bacon sure does add excellent flavor!


I plan to feed the beans to the pig and eat fresh bacon. :laugh:


----------



## Enchant18

I like that idea!


----------



## db2469

Enchant18 said:


> Finally received my pressure canner!! Canning the first batch of bacon.


I just got mine today! Will read about its use then decide what to can first...


----------



## PackerBacker

What didya both get?


----------



## Enchant18

Presto 23 qt 74.00 Walmart online. Took 3 wks to come in.


----------



## db2469

Since it's just for the wife and I and having an electric flat top stove, I bought a smaller Presto 1755 16 quart and bought a pressure regulator for it as many suggested on Amazon...


----------



## db2469

Just started reading my new canner's instructions and one question came to mind right away: It says when canning poultry, cook it until medium done before canning, then at 11 pounds pressure for 90 minutes (quarts)..why does it take SO long to finish cooking the poultry? One could boil or bake it another ten minutes at that point to finish cooking it. I thought a pressure cooker/canner cooks more quickly than other methods...and why the need to precook at all?


----------



## memrymaker

db2469 said:


> Just started reading my new canner's instructions and one question came to mind right away: It says when canning poultry, cook it until medium done before canning, then at 11 pounds pressure for 90 minutes (quarts)..why does it take SO long to finish cooking the poultry? One could boil or bake it another ten minutes at that point to finish cooking it. I thought a pressure cooker/canner cooks more quickly than other methods...and why the need to precook at all?


The vacuum created by the immense amount of heat you get after 90 minutes is what seals it for long shelf life. The extra time is worth having the food on hand.

You don't need to cook meat before canning - but many times - cooking it gives a much better texture when you open it up days, months or years later! I always test a jar of whatever I can so that I know if it needs to be improved on in the next batch. Soft meat texture isn't my favorite - so I usually AT LEAST do a partial cook.


----------



## Grimm

db2469 said:


> Just started reading my new canner's instructions and one question came to mind right away: It says when canning poultry, cook it until medium done before canning, then at 11 pounds pressure for 90 minutes (quarts)..why does it take SO long to finish cooking the poultry? One could boil or bake it another ten minutes at that point to finish cooking it. I thought a pressure cooker/canner cooks more quickly than other methods...and why the need to precook at all?


Pressure canners work on a steam/pressure heat. It takes time for the steam and pressure to build in the canner to kill the cooties all the way through the food.

You don't have to precook your meat if you don't want to. Some of us raw pack.


----------



## memrymaker

I feel I must amend my post by saying:

I did not like the raw hamburger texture - everything else seems to come out like a shredded version of itself. Shredded pork and chicken - no problem, beef stew meat - all good. I can raw pack those and they taste just right.


----------



## Prepper69

memrymaker said:


> I feel I must amend my post by saying:
> 
> I did not like the raw hamburger texture - everything else seems to come out like a shredded version of itself. Shredded pork and chicken - no problem, beef stew meat - all good. I can raw pack those and they taste just right.


That is why I precook my hamburger first....it comes out just like hamburger 
I raw pack everything else so far 

Oh and I did....
13 pints of the red beans, rice & shirmp
7 qts of chili beans
10 pints of (precooked) hamburger

All done...just like me....wore out and ready for bed!!


----------



## PackerBacker

db2469 said:


> Just started reading my new canner's instructions and one question came to mind right away: It says when canning poultry, cook it until medium done before canning, then at 11 pounds pressure for 90 minutes (quarts)..why does it take SO long to finish cooking the poultry? One could boil or bake it another ten minutes at that point to finish cooking it. I thought a pressure cooker/canner cooks more quickly than other methods...and why the need to precook at all?


Canning has nothing to do with cooking per se. The object of canning is to get the center of the contents to temperature long enough to kill the cooties. This just happens to cook the contents. 

You don't need to precook poultry at all.

I suggest reading here:

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can5_meat.html

and here:

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_home.html


----------



## dixiemama

Ok kinda off topic but I need help:


I'm leaning towards the All American canner but what size? We have large group but it's mainly going to be for our family of 3 (or 6 depending on the situation soon).


----------



## PackerBacker

dixiemama said:


> Ok kinda off topic but I need help:
> 
> I'm leaning towards the All American canner but what size? We have large group but it's mainly going to be for our family of 3 (or 6 depending on the situation soon).


Most definitely a 941 all the way.

(That'll be my next canning related purchase.)


----------



## 2stanleyde

PackerBacker said:


> Most definitely a 941 all the way.
> 
> (That'll be my next canning related purchase.)


I originally bought a 915, thinking that was all I needed. Later wished I had bought a bigger one. So then I bought the 930. The 930 I am able to put a double row of quart jars. Having two now also makes the canning go a lot faster!


----------



## dlharris

Have a question I haven't seen yet...if you are doing pints and quarts of the same item ....aren't those supposed to be done for different times? How does it work when using different size jars in a Pressure canner..in re to time and pressure?


----------



## PackerBacker

dlharris said:


> Have a question I haven't seen yet...if you are doing pints and quarts of the same item ....aren't those supposed to be done for different times? How does it work when using different size jars in a Pressure canner..in re to time and pressure?


Just process it for the longest of the two times. The extra time (15 minutes typically) won't hurt a thing.

About the only place I've found this doesn't work well is canning broth along with chicken. Canning broth for 90 minutes instead of the 25 needed gives it a very overcooked taste.


----------



## dlharris

PackerBacker said:


> Just process it for the longest of the two times. The extra time (15 minutes typically) won't hurt a thing.
> 
> About the only place I've found this doesn't work well is canning broth along with chicken. Canning broth for 90 minutes instead of the 25 needed gives it a very overcooked taste.


Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## Grimm

4 quarts of Matzo Ball Chicken soup in the canner.


----------



## neldarez

neldarez said:


> I've seen other folks have also made chicken tacos, we've never tasted them, do you mix with taco seasoning and use instead of hamburger? so, would you add tomato sauce to it? DH says, that doesn't sound right, chickens in a taco! lol....like I said, we've never tried one....


ok, gotta tell ya, we had chicken tacos tonight. I used my canned chicken shreds and jar of my canned salsa...added taco seasoning , onions, lettuce and sour cream. OH MY GOSH THEY ARE DELICIOUS!!!! We loved them....you guys are the greatest folks I know, my goodness how you are broadening my horizons! Thanks for the great recipe ..:cheers:


----------



## Grimm

4 quarts of Matzo Ball soup in the canner.


----------



## DJgang

Keep canning folks!

I've been using a lot of my canned chicken broth.

We are on day six of this lovely norovirus / stomach flu / satan's sickness  

I spent two days at lake getting estimates on storm damage, still making phone calls and wiping you know what from three kids and praying I don't catch it.. Went through two bottles of Lysol. 

But the chicken broth has come in handy!


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Keep canning folks!
> 
> I've been using a lot of my canned chicken broth.
> 
> We are on day six of this lovely norovirus / stomach flu / satan's sickness
> 
> I spent two days at lake getting estimates on storm damage, still making phone calls and wiping you know what from three kids and praying I don't catch it.. Went through two bottles of Lysol.
> 
> But the chicken broth has come in handy!


Roo and I are dealing with a little hay-fever. That is the main reason I am canning 'Jewish Penicillin'.

I have 2 boxes of mix left but no more precooked chicken or veggie soup mix. I'll have to pick up more jars too. I am down to my last 5 qt jars and I have 2 pints and about 9 1/2 pints.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Lately the used jars have dried up, can't find any. So I been buyin two case's a week. Been buyin more a the regulars mouth jars cause they be cheaper an findin I'm usin lots more a them lately. I still keep a good stock a wide mouth's fer some thins.

Luckily ain't been sick much this year an hope ta keep it that way!

Got a canner full a meatloaf goin an after that I plan on some spaghetti dog sauce.


----------



## Grimm

7 half pints of strawberry jam.

I still have blueberries, blackberries and raspberries in my freezer. I am out of jars for large batches of anything. I can can the odd jar but why process one jar?!


----------



## Davarm

I did an experiment a few nights ago, haven't decided yet if it was a success or failure.

I made a big potato salad to keep in the fridge for meals for a few days, thought I'd try canning a few half pint jars to see how it came out. I put green and black olives, dill pickles and onion along with mayo in it and it came out passable except for the dill pickles and maybe the onions. 

If we were to make a batch and add the pickles and onions when the jars were opened it would be doable, there's just something about cooked down pickles and onions that just didn't go with the dish. 

If you were sitting around a campfire or sitting in your house with no power the canned potato salad may be good to have, just not when you could have fresh made instead.


----------



## Wellrounded

Been sick for the last 5 or so days.... So far behind. Managed to pick tomatoes but just chucked them into the freezer, will have to can them ASAP. Today I need to pick the beetroot rows and pickle to make room for garlic. Going to do sweet spiced grated beetroot and sweet pickled beetroot and onions, might use some of the cooking juice to do a batch of pink pickled onions. When I picked vegies for dinner last night I thought I'd grab any cucumbers that were ready, took one look and thought, "Nope, that's a tomorrow job!" Dozens of the things, will pick slice and salt them today. Corn has got ahead of me too, still not feeling 100% so I'll just blanch and freeze. Also need to do something with carrots, might just can some with a bit of honey.


----------



## neldarez

Wellrounded said:


> Been sick for the last 5 or so days.... So far behind. Managed to pick tomatoes but just chucked them into the freezer, will have to can them ASAP. Today I need to pick the beetroot rows and pickle to make room for garlic. Going to do sweet spiced grated beetroot and sweet pickled beetroot and onions, might use some of the cooking juice to do a batch of pink pickled onions. When I picked vegies for dinner last night I thought I'd grab any cucumbers that were ready, took one look and thought, "Nope, that's a tomorrow job!" Dozens of the things, will pick slice and salt them today. Corn has got ahead of me too, still not feeling 100% so I'll just blanch and freeze. Also need to do something with carrots, might just can some with a bit of honey.


pray you feel better immediately............


----------



## UncleJoe

We've been saving and freezing beef scraps and fat for the last few months. Today I thawed it all out and canned 4.5qts to use as emergency dog food.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Meatloaf be good stuff. I like it lots an the boys do to. Can't keep em outa it. Gotta stash the jars er it just "magically" dissapears!


----------



## ashley8072

Got 15 half pints of butter today. I think this puts me over the top on butter. I've overcrowded my outdoor fridge here and at our BOL. We estimate about 15lbs of butter a year. It's just so easy and fun to do.  I did half pints today because I think they will make a great gift in the food baskets I am working on.


----------



## Wellrounded

Starting to feel a little more alive today.... Finished all the beets, onions and cucumbers yesterday. Made a small batch of pickled peppers this morning, (similar to cowboy candy with a dash or two of tobasco but with banana peppers) and getting the corn in this afternoon. 
Need to get caught up so I can get outside and into the garden, we plant a huge winter garden here and I'm already 3 weeks behind..... 
I wish we had your prices here, I've been spending $150 per fortnight on jars, lids and seals and still need many many more. I know I'll only have to do it for another year or two but it still hurts! I used to pick jars up for nothing at garage sales and auctions, not any more, most want near new prices for secondhand. I wish I'd stocked up more back in the day.


----------



## neldarez

Wellrounded said:


> Starting to feel a little more alive today.... Finished all the beets, onions and cucumbers yesterday. Made a small batch of pickled peppers this morning, (similar to cowboy candy with a dash or two of tobasco but with banana peppers) and getting the corn in this afternoon.
> Need to get caught up so I can get outside and into the garden, we plant a huge winter garden here and I'm already 3 weeks behind.....
> I wish we had your prices here, I've been spending $150 per fortnight on jars, lids and seals and still need many many more. I know I'll only have to do it for another year or two but it still hurts! I used to pick jars up for nothing at garage sales and auctions, not any more, most want near new prices for secondhand. I wish I'd stocked up more back in the day.


really glad you're feeling better, it's so tough to be sick when you feel pressured by time and opportunity! Don't overdo though, get your strength back before you go full blast, Davarm is one who burns candle at both ends on a regular basis!!


----------



## Freyadog

Need instructions here. Need help.

We have deer roasts frozen. will thaw out tonight to work up tomorrow. Work up meaning we will tenderize them with the tenderizer that we have for our grinder. Like for cubed steak.

My question is Is it possible to tenderize this meat into steaks and then can it?

If so can you cook it first? When it comes to meat products I gag at meat raw packed. So I would need to cook it right? Just cook it like in some plain water or beef bouillon?

told ya I needed help.


----------



## PackerBacker

I brown my beef cubes just enough to take the red off before I can them.

If I was doing venison I would do the same. 

There is really no need to tenderize before canning because pressure canning meat is like the ultimate tenderizer.


----------



## MetalPrepper

I have a stupid question/ comment....I got some butter and cans, alot of it....with the intention to can it.....but then i read someone on here say it doesn't melt a second time.....ok....what is the point of canning it if it dosen't melt? Besides using it to bake with (and that is an extravigance I dont do a lot) what good is say blobs of butter on corn,toast, baked taters.....it would just sit there like smartbeat butter wouldn't it? (now i have 12 4 packs of butter in my fridge....)


----------



## 2stanleyde

Canned 20 quarts of apple pie filling yesterday! Going to make apple jelly from the joice of the cores and peels next weekend. Got it all cooked down and juice in the frig. Pretty productive weekend in all.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Any good recommendations on putting up squash and zucchini? Got a case of each plus okra and bananas coming this week. Okra will be split between canning and dehydrator as will the squash. Bananas are probably going in the dehydrator as well unless you smarter than me folks have a suggestion.


----------



## Grimm

8thDayStranger said:


> Any good recommendations on putting up squash and zucchini? Got a case of each plus okra and bananas coming this week. Okra will be split between canning and dehydrator as will the squash. Bananas are probably going in the dehydrator as well unless you smarter than me folks have a suggestion.


Summer squash gets mushy. Try freezing it.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

I don't have the freezer space. Should I just dehydrate it all?


----------



## ashley8072

MetalPrepper said:


> I have a stupid question/ comment....I got some butter and cans, alot of it....with the intention to can it.....but then i read someone on here say it doesn't melt a second time.....ok....what is the point of canning it if it dosen't melt? Besides using it to bake with (and that is an extravigance I dont do a lot) what good is say blobs of butter on corn,toast, baked taters.....it would just sit there like smartbeat butter wouldn't it? (now i have 12 4 packs of butter in my fridge....)


This is why we also still get margarine. It is a bit time consuming to try and spread butter on anything without tearing it up. The consistency seems to stay the same after canning with ours, as far as still using the butter in stick form. When we need it to be spreadable, I just pop it in the microwave for about 30 seconds. Goes back in the fridge after using and it goes back to the same stubborn spread when cold. If you use the microwave for softening it, don't forget to remove the metal lids if you use them. I prefer the plastic reusables for things that have been opened. The reason we do it is to get them out of the fridge, to make more room for other things. Now I have used the canned stuff on the electric griddle to toast bread, it seemed to work out fine.


----------



## farmers

You can pickle squash and zucchini. I use a old bread and butter recipe. And a dill pickle recipe. I add a clove of garlic and red hot peppers to the dill.


----------



## Toffee

Ok, so two questions:
Is there a way to can rhubarb, fresh or thawed from the freezer?
Can you can something like stuffed cabbage rolls?


----------



## Lake Windsong

8thDayStranger said:


> Any good recommendations on putting up squash and zucchini? Got a case of each plus okra and bananas coming this week. Okra will be split between canning and dehydrator as will the squash. Bananas are probably going in the dehydrator as well unless you smarter than me folks have a suggestion.


Banana butter is good. Like apple butter, but banana. I like it with breakfast stuffs.

And we cube the squash and zucchini to can, they are good later in stews.

It'll be near 60's this weekend, try some of it grilled, or take to the BOL for campfire foil packet dinners. The squash and zucchini good with some onions and fish or even just some oil. Or stuffed with whatever mixture you choose, vegetables or meatloaf-like. Dessert, split the bananas open lengthwise peel on, add a little brown sugar then put back together in the foil in coals, carmelized bananas. Really good camping food.


----------



## Wellrounded

ashley8072 said:


> This is why we also still get margarine. It is a bit time consuming to try and spread butter on anything without tearing it up. The consistency seems to stay the same after canning with ours, as far as still using the butter in stick form. When we need it to be spreadable, I just pop it in the microwave for about 30 seconds. Goes back in the fridge after using and it goes back to the same stubborn spread when cold. If you use the microwave for softening it, don't forget to remove the metal lids if you use them. I prefer the plastic reusables for things that have been opened. The reason we do it is to get them out of the fridge, to make more room for other things. Now I have used the canned stuff on the electric griddle to toast bread, it seemed to work out fine.


We only use butter here, try mixing 1/2 cup olive or sunflower oil into 2lb of soft butter (possibly a little more in cold areas) spreads easily out of the fridge and increases the burning temp when frying.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Try a butter crock. They work well.


----------



## Davarm

MetalPrepper said:


> I have a stupid question/ comment....I got some butter and cans, alot of it....with the intention to can it.....but then i read someone on here say it doesn't melt a second time.....


When I can butter it has no problem melting, the commercially canned butter I've seen may be a little troublesome but can it yourself and it should do fine.



8thDayStranger said:


> Bananas are probably going in the dehydrator as well unless you smarter than me folks have a suggestion.


You can can bananas, they come out pretty good. Just let them ripen then mash them up and put them in jars, if you add lemon juice to the "mash" you can water bath them - otherwise they have to be pressured.

You can also make "Monkey Butter/Banana Jam", it's a bit of an acquired taste but it is a way of using extra bananas.


----------



## professor

I have a question - can I put uncooked rice in my canner with chicken and gravy? Will the rice expand too quickly and pop the top off the jars? Should I partially cook the rice and then can?


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Thanks for the banana tips y'all!! Ill be trying those for sure.


----------



## PackerBacker

I may, or may not have just picked up another 120 pounds of chicken quarters to can. 

vract:

Help me.:gaah:vract:


----------



## goshengirl

PackerBacker said:


> I may, or may not have just picked up another 120 pounds of chicken quarters to can.
> 
> Help me.


It's going to look great on the shelves.


----------



## Grimm

3 pints of Strawberry Pineapple Lemon Limeade concentrate in the waterbath. No more large batch canning to be done. That is if I don't find 20+ lbs of meat hidden in the freezer. 

I still have a lot of different berries in the freezer so a lot more concentrates to come.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Homemade dog food.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

professor said:


> I have a question - can I put uncooked rice in my canner with chicken and gravy? Will the rice expand too quickly and pop the top off the jars? Should I partially cook the rice and then can?


I put uncooked rice in my shrimp soup. Just remember it's gonna grow while it be cannin so leave yerself some extra room an consider yall gonna have ta add extra liquid fer the rice.

Now the disclaimer, the food gods don't approve a addin rice ta yer canned goods. I ain't never had a problem with it. Yall have ta use yer own judgement on that en.


----------



## neldarez

PackerBacker said:


> I may, or may not have just picked up another 120 pounds of chicken quarters to can.
> 
> vract:
> 
> Help me.:gaah:vract:


When you are serious about getting help I'm sure we can find a group/therapy session or 2 for you, but until then, you go! awesome work!! lol


----------



## neldarez

Canned 9 pints of trout and 12 half pints of tuna...........I don't like the trout very well but I love the canned tuna!


----------



## Davarm

PackerBacker said:


> I may, or may not have just picked up another 120 pounds of chicken quarters to can.
> 
> vract:
> 
> Help me.:gaah:vract:


You make me feel more "Normal"!lol


----------



## ashley8072

I just picked up 7 pounds of shrimp to can this evening. Tested one that I'd already done a couple weeks ago, and the smell was a bit overbearing. It tasted great though. Unfortunately it was small pieces, and when I fried them up, they kinda turned to flakes. DH isn't a big seafood eater and had to hold his nose from the smell, but he did like it. I knew that it was going to be a powerful smell when opened just because the canner water had a strong odor to it when they were done. So before I do these tonight, Is there a way to knock that extra fishy smell down without really affecting the taste?


----------



## PackerBacker

Davarm said:


> You make me feel more "Normal"!lol


:laugh:



neldarez said:


> When you are serious about getting help I'm sure we can find a group/therapy session or 2 for you, but until then, you go! awesome work!! lol


Hmmmm. I may need more than 2 sessions.

I bought 65 pounds of boneless skinless chicken breasts this AM.

I'm making some progress though. I didn't buy all of it.


----------



## Grimm

ashley8072 said:


> I just picked up 7 pounds of shrimp to can this evening. Tested one that I'd already done a couple weeks ago, and the smell was a bit overbearing. It tasted great though. Unfortunately it was small pieces, and when I fried them up, they kinda turned to flakes. DH isn't a big seafood eater and had to hold his nose from the smell, but he did like it. I knew that it was going to be a powerful smell when opened just because the canner water had a strong odor to it when they were done. So before I do these tonight, Is there a way to knock that extra fishy smell down without really affecting the taste?


Are the shrimp raw or previously frozen? Try soaking them for 24hrs in cold water in the fridge. Change the water if it gets "fishy". You need to pull as much of the salt from them as you can. It makes the smell worse- think rotting fish on the beach...! 

You could add some lemon juice to the jars to help cut the smell.


----------



## Grimm

5 pints of Raspberry Lemonade concentrate in the waterbath.

Just some blackberries and blueberries left. I'll have to get more quarts to can the 6lbs of bacon I found in the freezer.


----------



## ashley8072

Grimm said:


> Are the shrimp raw or previously frozen? Try soaking them for 24hrs in cold water in the fridge. Change the water if it gets "fishy". You need to pull as much of the salt from them as you can. It makes the smell worse- think rotting fish on the beach...!
> 
> You could add some lemon juice to the jars to help cut the smell.


They were fully cooked ready to thaw and eat bags. All I had to do was pull the tails off and rinse them a few times before canning. On this next batch I think I'll rinse them off real good w/water and lemon juice. Then add some to the jars. Maybe let them sit in the fridge for 30min in cold water before canning them. I'm hoping that the larger size this time, they will be able to fry up when cooked. Otherwise, I'll have to spend the extra few bucks for the larger shrimp. :/


----------



## cnsper

7 quarts of duck meat. Just deboned the breast and then added the leg and thigh whole. Took off some meat from the neck but there is not much else on a duck as far as meat goes. Skin was removed. I have already made 2 big batches of soup from the ducks

Duck Meat
Egg Noodles
Carrots
Peas
Chicken Bullion
Pepper

Man it was better than grandma made her chicken noodle soup. For those that find duck meat to be dry, use it in a soup. One pot of soup will last me a week, maybe 2 days for a family of 4 (unless you have a teenager). Used the propane stove in my motorhome to run the canner.


----------



## PackerBacker

cnsper said:


> 7 quarts of duck meat. Just deboned the breast and then added the leg and thigh whole. Took off some meat from the neck but there is not much else on a duck as far as meat goes. Skin was removed. I have already made 2 big batches of soup from the ducks
> 
> Duck Meat
> Egg Noodles
> Carrots
> Peas
> Chicken Bullion
> Pepper
> 
> Man it was better than grandma made her chicken noodle soup. For those that find duck meat to be dry, use it in a soup. One pot of soup will last me a week, maybe 2 days for a family of 4 (unless you have a teenager). Used the propane stove in my motorhome to run the canner.


That sounds good. Did you raise the ducks or shoot them?


----------



## PackerBacker

Went back and got some more chicken breasts. :nuts:

That has to be some of the easiest canning I have ever done.

I got 45 quarts of chic boob.


----------



## ashley8072

A friend of mine asked me if you could can ketchup. I thought I'd ask here since we all do a bit of experimenting.  I've always made my own, if we didn't have any on hand. We just don't use enough to actually store much. Any comments on canning store bought stuff? She wants to buy a bulk container, then transfer into smaller ones.


----------



## PackerBacker

60 quarts of leg quarters today.

I bought 9 cases of new jars this week and I have 3 jars left. :2thumb:


----------



## Davarm

Yup, water bath works!



ashley8072 said:


> A friend of mine asked me if you could can ketchup. I thought I'd ask here since we all do a bit of experimenting.  I've always made my own, if we didn't have any on hand. We just don't use enough to actually store much. Any comments on canning store bought stuff? She wants to buy a bulk container, then transfer into smaller ones.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Yup, water bath works!


For how long? And what about mustard?


----------



## ashley8072

Grimm said:


> For how long? And what about mustard?


Why do I have the feeling Grimm is already washing jars for this?  Of course, now I rally want to run back to the store for some bulk ketchup and mustard.


----------



## Grimm

ashley8072 said:


> Why do I have the feeling Grimm is already washing jars for this?  Of course, now I rally want to run back to the store for some bulk ketchup and mustard.


LOL! Actually, I have to buy jars just to can what we have in the freezer before we move. But canning ketchup would be nice so we don't have to open a huge bottle JUST for my husband who eats it on everything.


----------



## Davarm

I think I used 90 minutes for quart jars, its been a while but I'd go with the old standby-75 minutes for pints and smaller and 90 minutes for quarts.

Never tried mustard but will give it a go this weekend and report back to you.



Grimm said:


> For how long? And what about mustard?


Ms Nelda, you out there?

I have more velveeta to can and I'm going to try and do it this weekend. I will measure the milk to cheese ratio to make it more liquid and easier to work with, will PM and/or email it to you along with posting the results here.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I think I used 90 minutes for quart jars, its been a while but I'd go with the old standby-75 minutes for pints and smaller and 90 minutes for quarts.
> 
> Never tried mustard but will give it a go this weekend and report back to you.
> 
> Ms Nelda, you out there?
> 
> I have more velveeta to can and I'm going to try and do it this weekend. I will measure the milk to cheese ratio to make it more liquid and easier to work with, will PM and/or email it to you along with posting the results here.


Thanks, Uncle Dave. :teehee:


----------



## Wellrounded

Should have been canning tomatoes today... Re organised my kitchen instead. The temporary kitchen is now the dinning room and the end of the kitchen that had the dinning table in it now has a HUGE island bench and butchers block in it. Looking forward to tomorrow, working with all that extra bench top......


----------



## PackerBacker

If I was recanning ketchup I would use the ketchup canning tables.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_03/tomato_ketchup.html

But what's the point though?


----------



## Davarm

PackerBacker said:


> If I was recanning ketchup I would use the ketchup canning tables.
> 
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_03/tomato_ketchup.html
> 
> But what's the point though?


With all the vinegar in most ketchups I guess it would be more like processing pickles instead of canning.

Fifteen minutes for pints would make short work of recanning a big container. Did you dig up anything on mustard, since it has a lot of vinegar in it also may be similar.


----------



## PackerBacker

Davarm said:


> With all the vinegar in most ketchups I guess it would be more like processing pickles instead of canning.
> 
> Fifteen minutes for pints would make short work of recanning a big container. Did you dig up anything on mustard, since it has a lot of vinegar in it also may be similar.


I've never run across any mustard time tables. First ingredient for prepared mustard is vinegar so really all you need to do is process long enough to seal the jar. So 10-15 minutes.


----------



## ashley8072

PackerBacker said:


> If I was recanning ketchup I would use the ketchup canning tables.
> 
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_03/tomato_ketchup.html
> 
> But what's the point though?


Little to no mess? If you...Nah, when you have a water situation, little mess to clean up is great. I replied back to my friend though, and she says that they go through it like crazy. So I'm not quite sure why'd she want to do it in the first place. It would benefit us since we use about 2 gallons of ketchup and 1 gallon of mustard a year. Being able to get the huge bulky jugs out of the fridge would be nice.

I just finished making my girls' Easter baskets, and I'll be attempting mustard and ketchup shortly.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I think I used 90 minutes for quart jars, its been a while but I'd go with the old standby-75 minutes for pints and smaller and 90 minutes for quarts.
> 
> Never tried mustard but will give it a go this weekend and report back to you.
> 
> Ms Nelda, you out there?
> 
> I have more velveeta to can and I'm going to try and do it this weekend. I will measure the milk to cheese ratio to make it more liquid and easier to work with, will PM and/or email it to you along with posting the results here.


thanks son, knew you wouldn't forget me!! Actually I did some more and I used 10 oz. of milk ( canned,) instead of the 5....really easy to get out of the jar even when cold. It worked well, maybe would work better with reg. 2% milk instead of evaporated milk.......


----------



## neldarez

__________________
Veritas Omnia Vincula Vincit
Dave, what does this mean?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> better with reg. 2% milk instead of evaporated milk.......


Say it isn't so, you dont use the "High Octane" whole milk!

:wave:


----------



## ashley8072

Canning pickled eggs anyone? I don't really care for pickled eggs, but we like to do a Lot of egg coloring for Easter. Even if we color 100 eggs, only 2-3 dozen are to hunt. So I'm looking to attempt pickling eggs. I found some spice mixes that actually sound pretty good, however, the process is still a little vague. Anyone had some shots with storing eggs? I've seen people still buying pickled eggs at the gas station, and they sat on the counter for months...opened. :gross: Wouldn't canning them after they'd been boiled cause them to be rubbery the second time around?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I've canned some, don't do it often cause we generally eat em up perty quick. They always perty tastey, that be ifin ya like pickeled eggs!

Nice thin bein ya can water bath em.

Also, pickeled sausage be good to!


----------



## PackerBacker

Only 20 pints of boneless chicken thigh today.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> __________________
> Veritas Omnia Vincula Vincit
> Dave, what does this mean?


Depending on who you ask, it roughly translates to "The Truth Will Set You Free".


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Depending on who you ask, it roughly translates to "The Truth Will Set You Free".


sorry to disappoint.....we use 2 %......don't even know if I would like the other! I've been diluted for so long!!


----------



## Dakine

21 lbs of boneless/skinless chicken breasts
5 lbs of lasagna
4 lbs of butter
12 lbs of ham
14 lbs of hot dogs ("slave food" my buddy calls it, and he's referring to himself, which cracks me up lol!!!)
2 gallon cans of nacho cheese
1 gallon can of jalapeno peppers

now.... where to start first????? 

I need to do a batch of chili next payday. hmmm maybe a double batch!!!


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> 21 lbs of boneless/skinless chicken breasts
> 5 lbs of lasagna
> 4 lbs of butter
> 12 lbs of ham
> 14 lbs of hot dogs ("slave food" my buddy calls it, and he's referring to himself, which cracks me up lol!!!)
> 2 gallon cans of nacho cheese
> 1 gallon can of jalapeno peppers
> 
> now.... where to start first?????
> 
> I need to do a batch of chili next payday. hmmm maybe a double batch!!!


awesome, do you sell energy?? I'll take some if you do


----------



## Dakine

neldarez said:


> awesome, do you sell energy?? I'll take some if you do


I dont sell it but I lease it cheap! 

Seriously though it's a... path. I have to move down this road and I thought 1 goal I set was going to be the end of the rainbow but it's not, I'm moving way past that. I'm gonna get while the gettin is good, and I'm keep everything I need to take care of me and mine for a long long time!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Like I've said before, gold an silver be nice, but ya can't eat it! Food will always be the best investment yall can make!


----------



## kumuainafarm

Just canned some mulberry jam. They are going off and I can't get enough of them anyway you look at it canned or fresh. So good with homemade yogurt http://kumuainafarm.com


----------



## Dakine

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Like I've said before, gold an silver be nice, but ya can't eat it! Food will always be the best investment yall can make!


copper jacketed lead is the only Precious Metals I consider more valuable than my silver. Zombies have to eat too!!! :yummy:


----------



## ashley8072

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I've canned some, don't do it often cause we generally eat em up perty quick. They always perty tastey, that be ifin ya like pickeled eggs!
> 
> Nice thin bein ya can water bath em.
> 
> Also, pickeled sausage be good to!


Pickled eggs will now hold a spot in our fridge.  Everyone LOVED them! Even my picky SIL. I found a recipe called Dark and Spicy, using apple cider vinegar. I did a traditional Easter dinner with everything with some sort of vinegar in them. I actually had to do another dozen because we wiped out the first batch. My Dad asked me if I'd brought any to work today, so I suppose I'll make a batch for up here too. Good thing I saved those big Pickled Okra jars.  Thanks so much OCH! :beercheer:


----------



## ashley8072

Shrimp gumbo for my birthday dinner, then topping the evening off with canning 6 pints of shrimp. Mmm


----------



## MetalPrepper

I tried sasuage w/ eggs....popped a lid...LOL! Ham for dogs ruled


----------



## NicoleG

PackerBacker said:


> 1/2 pints have the same processing time as pints.
> 
> What is "stewing beef"?


Sorry Packer..I have had a house full of company and haven't been online much. "Stewing beef" is just chunks of beef, cut up and raw packed in jars. The pressure canning makes it so tender it shreds right up and I use it for tacos, fajitas etc.

I've been finding though that it's really quite dry tasting when I use it. I have been canning cuts that are too lean me thinks !


----------



## UncleJoe

MIL brought fresh asparagus for Easter dinner. A LOT of asparagus. More than we could ever eat. So I canned what we didn't cook up Sunday; 6 pints.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

My $200 Burpee order of seeds came in two parts on Tuesday and Yesterday, and that'll start getting planted in a few weeks.

Also got my order of 50 Cornish Rock X cockerels (+2 extras) yesterday morning all tucked into the (barely-)finished-in-time chicken coop. At the end of May, I believe I'll have some work to do


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

UncleJoe said:


> MIL brought fresh asparagus for Easter dinner. A LOT of asparagus. More than we could ever eat. So I canned what we didn't cook up Sunday; 6 pints.


Good stuf UJ! I had several patch's a wild asparagus I used ta harvest. Last year some butt head dug it all up! Why I don't know, there was plenty there fer several folks ta enjoy. Gonna have ta plant my own again I guess.


----------



## ksmama10

Since the only silly questions are the ones we're too chicken to ask, I've got one for the class. My local store has Fresh Pork Butt roasts on sale for $1.19 lb..these are pretty big, at least 10 lbs apiece. My first thought was to just buy one to put in the roaster and make carnita filling. Lots of it. Then I thought about buying an extra and chopping it up for canning. Might ask the meat guy to do that; he'll give me a funny look, I'm sure. Am I on a good track here with this line of thinking, or totally off my rocker? Can I can the excess carnita filling? It seems like it might be too dry for that, but I what do I know, I've never done it that way.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

ksmama10 said:


> Since the only silly questions are the ones we're too chicken to ask, I've got one for the class. My local store has Fresh Pork Butt roasts on sale for $1.19 lb..these are pretty big, at least 10 lbs apiece. My first thought was to just buy one to put in the roaster and make carnita filling. Lots of it. Then I thought about buying an extra and chopping it up for canning. Might ask the meat guy to do that; he'll give me a funny look, I'm sure. Am I on a good track here with this line of thinking, or totally off my rocker? Can I can the excess carnita filling? It seems like it might be too dry for that, but I what do I know, I've never done it that way.


Ain't never made no carnita (be honest I ain't sure what it be) but I smoke pork butts ta 165° then cube em an can em. Pork butts got a fair amount a fat on em so shouldn't be dry. Now ya wanna limit some a that fat when ya can, but yer gonna get some no matter what. Won't hurt a thin, but yall will see it coagulate on top after yer done cannin it.

By the way, that be a real good price on em.


----------



## Grimm

5 pints of Blueberry Blackberry Pineapple Lemonade in the waterbath.

The blueberries were a surprise since they had been in the fridge for about 2 weeks. They looked a little wrinkly so I sorted through them and tossed the good ones(even wrinkly ones are good) in a bowl of cold water in the fridge for 24hrs. They plumped back up. I am finally done with all our fruit so now we can move without having to put it in an ice chest.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> 5 pints of Blueberry Blackberry Pineapple Lemonade in the waterbath.
> 
> The blueberries were a surprise since they had been in the fridge for about 2 weeks. They looked a little wrinkly so I sorted through them and tossed the good ones(even wrinkly ones are good) in a bowl of cold water in the fridge for 24hrs. They plumped back up. I am finally done with all our fruit so now we can move without having to put it in an ice chest.


Do you make concentrate or just juice?


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> Do you make concentrate or just juice?


Concentrates. Easier to just open a jar and add water.


----------



## ksmama10

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ain't never made no carnita (be honest I ain't sure what it be) but I smoke pork butts ta 165° then cube em an can em. Pork butts got a fair amount a fat on em so shouldn't be dry. Now ya wanna limit some a that fat when ya can, but yer gonna get some no matter what. Won't hurt a thin, but yall will see it coagulate on top after yer done cannin it.
> 
> By the way, that be a real good price on em.


I think carnita is a fancy way of saying 'pulled pork enchiladas'...what if I don't have a smoker? I thought I would follow some recipe for Mexican pulled pork and go from there, either can or freeze the excess. Thought I could get one cubed and brown the cubes and can those.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Season it up, put on a rack in a pan an oven bake it at 225° ta no more en 250° till ya get a internal temp a 165°. Now it ain't gonna be real tender yet, but, ya don't wan't it ta be at this point cause yer gonna can it. Cannin time will get it tender after that point. Ifin ya cook it to much it can get mushy on ya.


----------



## ksmama10

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Season it up, put on a rack in a pan an oven bake it at 225° ta no more en 250° till ya get a internal temp a 165°. Now it ain't gonna be real tender yet, but, ya don't wan't it ta be at this point cause yer gonna can it. Cannin time will get it tender after that point. Ifin ya cook it to much it can get mushy on ya.


Thanks!:thankyou:


----------



## partdeux

smoked canned butt ROCKS!

Pickled asparagus is the perfect addition to bloody mary


----------



## laverne

Canning some whole chicken breasts and lemon cake. Not together ofcourse  YUM


----------



## goshengirl

Ground bison.


----------



## 2stanleyde

Busy weekend, 27 1/2 pints of strawberry jam and 12 pints of fresh pineapple!


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Got my canner this weekend and a bunch of jars. Also have access to about a hundred more free jars when I get ready for them. Where is the best place to get lids? I found 96 lids on amazon for around $20. Anyone know anywhere cheaper?


----------



## Grimm

Prepped the kitchen to can bacon when Roo goes down for her nap.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Prepped the kitchen to can bacon when Roo goes down for her nap.


I need to Prep the kitchen too..just to bring it back to safe cooking standards for daily survival cooking. Can you say, Busy Sunday? Then, to keep this post on topic, I need to go downstairs and move tubs of yarn out of my storage room so I can A. Use it for food storage and B. We can use it for a tornado shelter if the sirens blow tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Grimm

I got the 6lbs of bacon in the canner and Roo is still asleep.


----------



## Toffee

Built a fence around one of our new garden areas. I realised it needed to be done when I nearly lost a carrot yesterday. Doing the other beds tomorrow. And I have one pineapple in the dehydrator and one more to go.


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> I got the 6lbs of bacon in the canner and Roo is still asleep.


I haven't tried this yet but will give it a shot one of these days.......Roo is so adorable, what a smile she has..


----------



## Davarm

12 quart jars of spinach, 4 of beet greens.


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> I haven't tried this yet but will give it a shot one of these days.......Roo is so adorable, what a smile she has..


Thank you. She is the apple of my eye.

As for canning bacon, it is worth it. I have watched the price of bacon jump in the last year alone! Now if I can find more coupons so I can get it at $0.10-0.50 a pound...


----------



## Prepper69

Have not been on here in a while cause life has kept us REALLY busy...but...I have been making some time to do some canning  Chicken, beef stew meat and have some more chili beans that I need to get done...I hope tomorrow...we will see. 

We have been getting things done around here and the process of buying back the 6 acres next door. Things are almost done so I can get back to working on canning again....seeing how our "cow" will be here in a week or 2....then it will be time for some more canning


----------



## Freyadog

Finally got the canner today full of pork. Took advice and browned a tad first. Gonna soak more butterbeans tonight and can them tomorrow.

This is all going on while we remodel the kitchen but that is not stopping me. Just clean me offf a good place and going at it.


----------



## Davarm

I haven't canned it yet but am about to start.

I spent half the day picking spinach and I guestimate I will have 20+ quart jars to can. Planned on staying up to watch the weather anyway so guess I'll be killing 2 birds with one stone.

Going to have to spend another long night canning more, that wasn't even half of what needed to be picked. Have more spinach, chard and beet greens that need to be picked and canned or maybe dehydrated(depending on the weather).


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I haven't canned it yet but am about to start.
> 
> I spent half the day picking spinach and I guestimate I will have 20+ quart jars to can. Planned on staying up to watch the weather anyway so guess I'll be killing 2 birds with one stone.
> 
> Going to have to spend another long night canning more, that wasn't even half of what needed to be picked. Have more spinach, chard and beet greens that need to be picked and canned or maybe dehydrated(depending on the weather).


How are you canning the spinach?


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> How are you canning the spinach?


First off, I made a little mistake in my "figuren", I have about half of it washed and wilted down and I have 16 jars filled. The rest of it is in the fridge on the porch, gonna stay there for a while, gotta either get more jars or find some more empty ones here.

I wash it(of course), put it in a "grande" pot and boil it until it is completely wilted then put it in jars with enough liquid to cover it and leave about 1 inch head space then pressure it for 90 minutes at 10psi.

Some just blanch the spinach then pack it into jars but I let it boil for a few minutes to make sure its all completely wilted, it is a little easier to pack into the jars that way.


----------



## Freyadog

Finally got the pork done yesterday and now butter beans are in the canner. Phew!!! canning canning canning...don't ya just love it.


----------



## readytogo

*canning for my health*

Think black bean soup for over white rice,pears,beets,ham hash,and enchilada sauce.
I only canned what we like to eat,soon meatloaf,pasta with meat sauce.
Here in Miami things are expensive and the farmers market is very far so I wait for specials


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

readytogo said:


> Think black bean soup for over white rice,pears,beets,ham hash,and enchilada sauce.
> I only canned what we like to eat,soon meatloaf,pasta with meat sauce.
> Here in Miami things are expensive and the farmers market is very far so I wait for specials


Farmers markets be great place ta shop. An ifin ya become a regular, some them folks will deal with ya better then a occasional shopper.

I always shop the sales, make the rounds ever friday an get supplies. I just don't buy stuff what I didn't intend ta buy, that way the I ain't spendin money on stuff I hadn't intended ta buy. Store manager would rather it be otherwise, but be how I stretch them dollars!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Davarm

That spinach wound up being 35 quarts, just finishing it up! 

I'm going to have to work on my math skills a little before next time.


----------



## neldarez

16 pints of chicken breasts today, I put salsa in each jar for a little spice up..........lol
Have a friend bringing me tuna tomorrow, they don't like fish yet he went on tuna trip...I'm going to be canning more tuna, can't have too much.


----------



## readytogo

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Farmers markets be great place ta shop. An ifin ya become a regular, some them folks will deal with ya better then a occasional shopper.
> 
> I always shop the sales, make the rounds ever friday an get supplies. I just don't buy stuff what I didn't intend ta buy, that way the I ain't spendin money on stuff I hadn't intended ta buy. Store manager would rather it be otherwise, but be how I stretch them dollars!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


You are right, I buy what we eat, the farmers market down here have been closing for a while now, I have one about 30 miles away great market but I'm not set-up for lots of canning yet.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Be a nice one perty close by. Shop there a fair amount. One feller does honey as well. Still cultivatin that contact fer a better price! Honey be gettin hard ta come by here. Folks just don't mess with the bee's no more.

I sure miss the old feller on the corner. He raised bee's fer ever. Sold the honey cheap an the bees wax to. He's long since left this world. Lost a neat feller there. He was good at leather work an workin furs to.


----------



## Dakine

5 QTs of hotdogs venting now

Carving up 7lbs of roast beef to get ready for batch 2! might add some lasagna to that one to fill out the cannery.


----------



## Davarm

Those butter beans and pork sounded good so I took a ham bone out of the freezer and cooked up a big pot of butter beans and ham.

What we didn't eat came to 5 quarts, they are finishing up as I type.


----------



## goshengirl

More ground beef...
More ground bison...

Will probably do chicken and chicken stock beginning next week. Split chicken breasts are half off right now, and I don't think I can resist.


----------



## Dakine

lasagna, roast beef and chicken filling out the cannery for tonights last batch.


Tomorrow is meta-food. food about the food! butter, cheese and peppers! but I'll probably do ham too, as well as 5 lbs more lasagna


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Just took 20 pints of potatoes out of the canner. Getting ready to do 20 more pints. Could not pass up taters at 5 cents a pound.


----------



## ashley8072

Wasn't paying attention to my stocks and we almost ran out of jelly the other day. So yesterday I did a random jar asst of half pints of grape jelly. Then 5 pints of shrimp this morning.


----------



## Dakine

10 lbs of ham and 3 lbs of chicken coming up to pressure now!

next up, I think nacho cheese and jalapeno peppers. but I still have butter and more lasagna and another 14 lbs of chicken to go. hmm might not get all of it done today.

I should buy another canner!


----------



## Dakine

13 lbs of nacho cheese in half pints (27 1/2pt) coming up to pressure! I think I'm only doing one more batch tonight, the lasagna and I guess some more chicken just to fill out the cannery.


----------



## ashley8072

Dakine said:


> 13 lbs of nacho cheese in half pints (27 1/2pt) coming up to pressure! I think I'm only doing one more batch tonight, the lasagna and I guess some more chicken just to fill out the cannery.


Is to the nacho cheese in the bulk cans? Or you making it yourself? I hadn't thought aBout recanning it from the bulk can. It would make easier to deal with. Normally I freeze the leftovers.


----------



## Dakine

ashley8072 said:


> Is to the nacho cheese in the bulk cans? Or you making it yourself? I hadn't thought aBout recanning it from the bulk can. It would make easier to deal with. Normally I freeze the leftovers.


Yep, exactly! I buy the bulk cans and then break them down into half pints. that way they are more manageable and I dont have to worry about as much waste and spoilage.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Dakine said:


> Yep, exactly! I buy the bulk cans and then break them down into half pints. that way they are more manageable and I dont have to worry about as much waste and spoilage.


For block cheese like cheddar, have you ever thought of waxing as a means of long term storage.

It'll get sharper as it ages but it's texture should stay the same.


----------



## memrymaker

OK - so I am not getting any better results with my ground meat. * Has anyone tried the boiling method, letting it dry and then cooking it a little more so the meat is dry? * :dunno:

I do not enjoy the soft texture I am getting with the raw pack or even the boiling method, right into the jars. I like that the second method gets rid of any grease though (even in the 93/7).

This sounds like SO much work, but I was thinking about doing it anyway to get as much moisture out as I could before canning. The meat isn't terrible the way it comes out, just too soft. :surrender:


----------



## neldarez

When I drop the beef into the boiling water I take it back out with slotted spoon almost immediately........as soon as it turns brown like its cooked. maybe 1 minute or so......I've never noticed it being overly soft, then again, it's always in sauce, etc. so maybe I just haven't noticed. I'll try to pay more attention next time I use a jar.......


----------



## memrymaker

yep - that's what I do. I always drain the meat with a slotted spoon, but it seems like maybe the moisture is coming from both the retained water and any juice still in the meat when put into the jar. Hmmm. I can definitely taste a difference in softness between the raw pack and the boiled meat, but it is still a little soft for my taste. 

I'll just have to keep experimenting with different techniques until something works out right. I am hoping that if I boil the meat, let all the water dry off and then cook a bit, most of the moisture will be removed before canning. I should get a pretty dry end product. That I can handle - just add a little moisture back when cooking the meal along with spices and it will be great taco meat, etc..


----------



## Dakine

Thats really surprising to me because when I make batches of Chili I brown the beef and the sausage before combining everything and then jarring it up and processing in the cannery.

I've never noticed a problem with the texture or the flavor of the beef.

What fat % grade of ground beef are you working with?


----------



## memrymaker

I use mostly 93/7, but I've also used 85/15. Now that you mention it, I never had a problem with texture on the ground Italian Sausage I used in my spaghetti sauce. The cooking BEFORE canning might be the solution. . 

I'll try that with the next batch and see what happens. I might use the 85/15 to get a better crispy look on it and then rinse the fat off. That sounds like a good plan to me.

I'll also try and stick with using the gb I have already in casseroles and mixed meat items to minimize any noticeable texture issues.


----------



## Wellrounded

I know you guys will find this one funny..... So excited ball quarts have dropped to $29.95 plus $5.00 post this week, pints are only $24.95, lol.


----------



## Wellrounded

Canned 36 quarts of tomatoes today. 36 more to do tomorrow. A few batches of tom pickles and I'll be finished the tomatoes for the season.


----------



## koldsteel

In regards to canning the bacon, do you guys us parchment paper to wrap your bacon into ?

Brent


----------



## Newbie007

Hey does anyone know if the tofu that is refrigerated can be canned??


----------



## Grimm

koldsteel said:


> In regards to canning the bacon, do you guys us parchment paper to wrap your bacon into ?
> 
> Brent


Yes. I use parchment paper. No issues with it so far.


----------



## Grimm

Newbie007 said:


> Hey does anyone know if the tofu that is refrigerated can be canned??


I would press it first like you would before cooking it.

Haven't tried canning tofu. I'm the only one in the house who would eat it. I do store TVP since it has a longer self life than tofu.


----------



## Wellrounded

A while ago I made a few jars of cowboy candy. Had a bit of the syrup left over so I used it over some finely chopped fresh cucumber, tomato and pepper. DH loved it, he has a serious sweet tooth. So today I'm going to do a vege mix in the same syrup and can it. Thinking a little over a green salad or maybe some thrown into a sweet and sour sauce might be nice.


----------



## camo2460

Okay, I'm really kinda afraid to ask, but here goes... whats cowboy candy?


----------



## camo2460

My wife and I are in the process of putting up about 14 quarts of vegetable, meatball soup


----------



## Wellrounded

camo2460 said:


> Okay, I'm really kinda afraid to ask, but here goes... whats cowboy candy?


This is the recipe I use, there are a lot of other versions out there. I also can banana peppers in this syrup.

* 3 pounds Firm, Fresh Jalapeno Peppers, Washed
* 2 cups Cider Vinegar
* 6 cups White Granulated Sugar
* one half teaspoon Turmeric
* one half teaspoon Celery Seed
* 3 teaspoons Granulated Garlic
* 1 teaspoon Ground Cayenne Pepper
makes 2 pints
Preparation Instructions
Wearing gloves, remove the stems from all of the jalapeno peppers. The easiest way to do this is to slice a small disc off of the stem-end along with the stem. Discard the stems.
Slice the peppers into uniform 1/ 4 inch rounds. Set aside.
In a large pot , bring cider vinegar, white sugar, turmeric, celery seed, granulated garlic and
cayenne pepper to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Add the pepper slices and
simmer for exactly 4 minutes. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the peppers, loading into clean,
sterile canning jars to within 1/ 4 inch of the upper rim of the jar. Turn heat up under the pot
with the syrup and bring to a full rolling boil. Boil hard for 6 minutes.
Use a ladle to pour the boiling syrup into the jars over the jalapeno slices. Insert a cooking
chopstick to the bottom of the jar two or three times to release any trapped pockets of air.
Adjust the level of the syrup if necessary. Wipe the rims of the jars with a clean paper towel dampened with white vinegar and fix on new, two-piece lids to finger-tip tightness.
I F YOU DO NOT WANT TO CAN THESE TO THE POINT OF SHELF STABLE, YOU CAN SIMPLY
PUT THE JARS I N YOUR REFRIGERATOR AND STORE THEM THERE.

Note: I f you have left over syrup, and it is likely that you will, you may can it in half -pint or
pint jars, too. I t 's wonderful brushed on meat on the grill or added to potato salad or, or, in short , don't toss it out !
TO CAN, place jars in a canner and cover with water by 2-inches. Bring the water to a full
rolling boil. When it reaches a full rolling boil, SET THE TIMER FOR 10 MINUTES FOR HALFPINTS OR 15 MINUTES FOR PINTS. When timer goes off, use canning tongs to transfer the
jars to a cooling rack. Leave them to cool, undisturbed, for 24 hours. When fully cooled, wipe
them with a clean, damp washcloth, then label.
Allow to mellow for at least two weeks, but preferably a month before eating. We never can
resist that long.


----------



## camo2460

I have never heard of cowboy candy, thankyou for the recipe, I must try some


----------



## laverne

Wellrounded said:


> This is the recipe I use, there are a lot of other versions out there. I also can banana peppers in this syrup.
> 
> * 3 pounds Firm, Fresh Jalapeno Peppers, Washed
> * 2 cups Cider Vinegar
> * 6 cups White Granulated Sugar
> * one half teaspoon Turmeric
> * one half teaspoon Celery Seed
> * 3 teaspoons Granulated Garlic
> * 1 teaspoon Ground Cayenne Pepper
> makes 2 pints
> Preparation Instructions
> Wearing gloves, remove the stems from all of the jalapeno peppers. The easiest way to do this is to slice a small disc off of the stem-end along with the stem. Discard the stems.
> Slice the peppers into uniform 1/ 4 inch rounds. Set aside.
> In a large pot , bring cider vinegar, white sugar, turmeric, celery seed, granulated garlic and
> cayenne pepper to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Add the pepper slices and
> simmer for exactly 4 minutes. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the peppers, loading into clean,
> sterile canning jars to within 1/ 4 inch of the upper rim of the jar. Turn heat up under the pot
> with the syrup and bring to a full rolling boil. Boil hard for 6 minutes.
> Use a ladle to pour the boiling syrup into the jars over the jalapeno slices. Insert a cooking
> chopstick to the bottom of the jar two or three times to release any trapped pockets of air.
> Adjust the level of the syrup if necessary. Wipe the rims of the jars with a clean paper towel dampened with white vinegar and fix on new, two-piece lids to finger-tip tightness.
> I F YOU DO NOT WANT TO CAN THESE TO THE POINT OF SHELF STABLE, YOU CAN SIMPLY
> PUT THE JARS I N YOUR REFRIGERATOR AND STORE THEM THERE.
> 
> Note: I f you have left over syrup, and it is likely that you will, you may can it in half -pint or
> pint jars, too. I t 's wonderful brushed on meat on the grill or added to potato salad or, or, in short , don't toss it out !
> TO CAN, place jars in a canner and cover with water by 2-inches. Bring the water to a full
> rolling boil. When it reaches a full rolling boil, SET THE TIMER FOR 10 MINUTES FOR HALFPINTS OR 15 MINUTES FOR PINTS. When timer goes off, use canning tongs to transfer the
> jars to a cooling rack. Leave them to cool, undisturbed, for 24 hours. When fully cooled, wipe
> them with a clean, damp washcloth, then label.
> Allow to mellow for at least two weeks, but preferably a month before eating. We never can
> resist that long.


Sounds yummy i will make some this weekend. Thank you!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Davarm said:


> Those butter beans and pork sounded good so I took a ham bone out of the freezer and cooked up a big pot of butter beans and ham.
> 
> What we didn't eat came to 5 quarts, they are finishing up as I type.


When your beans are fully cooked and you pressure them the required amount of time, are they too soft? I cook mine to a very soft stage anyway. For example I cook pinto beans about 4 hours. I don't like to soak them before cooking.


----------



## Dakine

14 lbs of chicken cooling off, and 4 lbs of hotdogs about to be done cooking in quarts


----------



## MetalPrepper

Hey I have a question......I cleaned out my deep freezer and found alot of chicken breasts in the bottom, a couple of years old....I was thinking of thawing it and canning it for my dogs....and I was just thinking of adding a little rice or barley ....and here is the question.....what would putting a multi vitimin in each jar hurt? Would it explode, taste bad, be too stong....or be a good idea? What do ya think?


----------



## Hottooth

I canned the most beautiful violet jelly today. It taste great on toast or scones.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

MetalPrepper said:


> Hey I have a question......I cleaned out my deep freezer and found alot of chicken breasts in the bottom, a couple of years old....I was thinking of thawing it and canning it for my dogs....and I was just thinking of adding a little rice or barley ....and here is the question.....what would putting a multi vitimin in each jar hurt? Would it explode, taste bad, be too stong....or be a good idea? What do ya think?


I would think adding the multivitamin would be useless. When you heat the jars for canning, you are most likely destroying the vitamins. Just my opinion


----------



## MetalPrepper

Hummmm...didn't think about that...tru tru....


----------



## neldarez

Hottooth said:


> I canned the most beautiful violet jelly today. It taste great on toast or scones.


:scratch I don't have any idea what that is.....only violets I know of are flowers...


----------



## Davarm

Found some time for an experiment tonight!

Made 6 jars of "Hot Garlic Dill Radishes".

Last year someone(on this forum) said that they made them using leftover commercial pickle juice, I took it one step further and made them like I would any other pickle.

Gonna wait a week then open a jar and check it out.


----------



## Onebigelf

Coq a Vin:
Ingredients:
•	1/2 cup flour
•	1 tsp. poultry seasoning
•	1/8 tsp. pepper
•	1/2 tsp. salt
•	4 lbs. chicken thighs
•	2 Tbsp. vegetable oil
•	3/4 lb. sweet Italian sausage, sliced
•	2 onions, chopped
•	3 carrots, sliced
•	8 oz. mushrooms sliced
•	1/2 tsp. dried rosemary, minced
•	1 cup red wine
•	14 oz. can diced tomatoes, undrained
Preparation:
Combine flour, poultry seasoning, pepper and salt in shallow bowl. Dredge chicken in this mixture and set aside. 
Heat oil in heavy skillet and brown chicken pieces on both sides until deep golden, about 5-8 minutes, removing chicken from skillet as it browns. When all the chicken is browned, add sausage to skillet and cook for a few minutes. Add onions, carrots, mushrooms, and rosemary and cook and stir for a few minutes. 
Return chicken to pan and pour wine and tomatoes over all. 

***- here is where I stop for canning. At this point I can for 90 minutes at 10psi>

Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer over low heat for 30 minutes. Stir gently, then simmer another 10-15 minutes until chicken is thoroughly cooked. Serve over hot cooked rice

John


----------



## Wellrounded

12 quarts of fruit mincemeat ready to can this morning. Smoked three chickens last night I'll can the leftovers today as well.


----------



## Davarm

Wellrounded said:


> 12 quarts of fruit mincemeat ready to can this morning. Smoked three chickens last night I'll can the leftovers today as well.


Would you care to share the Mincemeat recipe, my great grandmother used to make it years ago and she passed on before I found out how she did it. I try different recipes that I come across but have never found one that was anywhere near what she made.


----------



## Wellrounded

Davarm said:


> Would you care to share the Mincemeat recipe, my great grandmother used to make it years ago and she passed on before I found out how she did it. I try different recipes that I come across but have never found one that was anywhere near what she made.


Mine is adapted to use what I have available at this time of year.

Old fashioned green Tomato Mincemeat

2 1/2 quarts roughly chopped cooked green tomatoes (if raw chopped about 3 quarts)
2 quarts chopped peeled/cored apples
1 cup raisins
1 cup sultanas

One cup other fruit, I used...
1/2 cup dates
1/2 cup glace cherries (proper cherries not imitation)
Because I had them

1/2 cup dried sugared lemon peel (this I make when I make lemonade concentrate)
3 cups brown sugar, firmly packed

2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
I use freshly ground spices, you may need to add a little more if they have been ground a while.

2 teaspoons salt
3/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup lemon juice

Cook mixture slowly until tender and thick. Stir frequently to prevent sticking. 
Fill pint jars leaving 1/2 inch head space and process in hot water bath 20 minutes (25 minutes here at my altitude)

I rough chop everything then give it just a few seconds in a processor after I've let it cool for a while. You can chop fine and not process, depending on your preference.


----------



## readytogo

Great post, strawberry jam/pancake syrup, green beans, black beans,roasted red peppers,tomato relish, meatloaf, chili, pears in syrup, apple pie mix, and do to the coming hurricane season I will be canning more pasta with meat, vegetables, ham hash,sausages,actually anything I can get my hands on.


----------



## neldarez

readytogo said:


> Great post, strawberry jam/pancake syrup, green beans, black beans,roasted red peppers,tomato relish, meatloaf, chili, pears in syrup, apple pie mix, and do to the coming hurricane season I will be canning more pasta with meat, vegetables, ham hash,sausages,actually anything I can get my hands on.


wow, slow down.....you make me tired. pasta with meat and ham hash....that sounds very interesting. what is ham hash?


----------



## goshengirl

Hottooth said:


> I canned the most beautiful violet jelly today. It taste great on toast or scones.


How did you make yours?

I made a violet honey, and don't care for it - which is fine, it's for medicinal purposes - but I'd also like to find a tasty recipe using violets since they're so packed with nutritive value. I may also need to simply adjust my taste buds.


----------



## Davarm

Collard Greens!

So far it looks like 14 quarts. Filled the dehydrator full and canning the overflow.


----------



## Davarm

I opened and sampled a jar tonight and they turned out better than I had hoped. They were crisp, had the same flavor as a good cucumber pickle and a mild radish taste.

I guess I'm going to have to plant a new bed of radishes now.



Davarm said:


> Found some time for an experiment tonight!
> 
> Made 6 jars of "Hot Garlic Dill Radishes".
> 
> Last year someone(on this forum) said that they made them using leftover commercial pickle juice, I took it one step further and made them like I would any other pickle.
> 
> Gonna wait a week then open a jar and check it out.


----------



## talob

*Canned eggs*

The wife canned bacon yesterday, she had some room left in the canner so she experimented, took a wide mouth pint jar sprayed it with pam, whiped up a half dozen eggs and put in canner with bacon, I just had a egg sandwich was good, texture was rubbery slid right out of jar, the only problem was egg got under lid and didnt seal, she's got about six dozen eggs in frig so she's gonna try it again tomorrow, difference will be five eggs in jar instead of six and probably for sixty minutes instead of ninty (for bacon), has anyone else tried this with eggs?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This morning I canned the last 10 pounds of bacon and right now I have 11 pints cubed beef in canner. It has been a good rainy day.


----------



## Dakine

18 lbs of chicken coming up to pressure right now, about to go start mixing a batch of 12 lbs of meatloaf so when the chicken is done, I'll roll straight into that!

I had wanted to do my cowboy candy tonight, but I think that's just going to be too much. I'll leave that for tomorrow


----------



## Dakine

meatloaf coming up to pressure


I took the jalapeno's out of the plastic bags, I think that was vastly increasing their decay!!! I'll be doing the cowboy candy tomorrow. maybe butter too if I have time. forecast changes and it's not supposed to rain now so I want to take the mutt on a 3 mile walk...

we'll see...


----------



## Davarm

Canned eggs are really good(IMO), do a lot of them.

Something you might want to try when canning eggs is to fill the wide mouth pints no more than half full and you will probably not have an issue with the contents cooking out or having egg getting stuck in the seal.



talob said:


> The wife canned bacon yesterday, she had some room left in the canner so she experimented, took a wide mouth pint jar sprayed it with pam, whiped up a half dozen eggs and put in canner with bacon, I just had a egg sandwich was good, texture was rubbery slid right out of jar, the only problem was egg got under lid and didnt seal, she's got about six dozen eggs in frig so she's gonna try it again tomorrow, difference will be five eggs in jar instead of six and probably for sixty minutes instead of ninty (for bacon), has anyone else tried this with eggs?


----------



## Dakine

10 lbs of hot dogs in QTs

Cowboy Candy is in the water bath now!


----------



## Davarm

Beets, lots of them.


----------



## razorback

I DID IT!!!!! I read it all!!!!! I'm now in canning overload!!!

=D


----------



## neldarez

Opened a jar of the meatloaf I had canned and I got to tell ya, we don't like the texture at all.....it's really soft. I tried slicing and frying it to see if that would help but it really didn't. This is a bummer....I'm going to probably add it to spaghetti or something where you won't just taste this by itself.............any suggestions?
Bought bacon at costco so I can try canning it .... that will be rather exciting!


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Bought bacon at costco so I can try canning it .... that will be rather exciting!


Cant go wrong there, everything's better with Bacon!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

neldarez said:


> Opened a jar of the meatloaf I had canned and I got to tell ya, we don't like the texture at all.....it's really soft. I tried slicing and frying it to see if that would help but it really didn't. This is a bummer....I'm going to probably add it to spaghetti or something where you won't just taste this by itself.............any suggestions?
> Bought bacon at costco so I can try canning it .... that will be rather exciting!


My canned meatloaf be a bit softer then oven cooked, but not ta the point it bother us none. We eat it quite often fer a quick meal, add a bit a milk gravy an some mashed taters.

I used ground turkey stead a beef, used oatmeal fer a binder an a recipe what I really liked. It is realy perty tastey an holds tagether well. I thin one thin what heps mine be that turkey be so low in fat an that keeps the meatloaf a bit firmer. Canned meatloaf always gonna be a bit softer then oven baked.

Yall might try it an see ifin that works fer ya.

Bacon always be good. Theres good bacon, really good bacon an bacon what says I've died an gone ta hog heaven!


----------



## Freyadog

Left over chili and beef broth this morning. 5 roasts this evening. Seems like I never get done but hey, love'n it.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Just took 15 pints of pinto beans and bacon out of the canner. My husband wanted to know why anyone would can pinto beans. Wellll, I didn't have anything else to can.


----------



## Dakine

5 QTs of hotdogs earlier today. Going to carve up a ham right now, not sure if I'll can it or not though, maybe just cutting it up as prep work is enough for tonight, because before I start that I want to start vacuum marinating some beef jerky I'm going dehydrate tomorrow.


----------



## Davarm

Gonna be Spinach tonight, I guess about 25 quarts(been working on that math).

Should be dehydrating it but all the dehydrators are full of kale tonight.


----------



## Hooch

Butter...got 8 pounds for sale @ $1 a pound!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I am getting 12 lb hamburger ready to can tonight.

Today I was wondering about taking the large jars of petite pickles, putting some in a half pint jar and sealing it for a 72 hour bucket. It seems that since they are already processed, you could just heat the vinegar, pour over them and seal the jars. Thoughts?


----------



## Wellrounded

14 quarts of raw pack pork and 7 quarts or sweet and sour pork. Cooked up a heap more pork and hope to can it as pie filling/pulled pork tomorrow.


----------



## goshengirl

chicken
chicken/veggie broth
ground beef in tomato sauce
ground bison in tomato sauce
tomato sauce (not homemade, just taking the big restaurant cans and recanning the sauce in quart and pint jars)

These foods seem to be a perpetual theme for me...


----------



## Hooch

Meatloaf...yummy!!


----------



## Davarm

The last of my beets are going in shortly, around 12 quarts. Also have a lot of different random greens that I just mixed and chopped and are going in right after the beets. The greens will likely be about 12 or so quarts also.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have 11 pints of bacon and 4 pints of beef cubes in the canner.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Had my first adventure in pressure canning last night. A guy at church gave me three cases of tomatoes. We made juice from one box and canned Another box. Used a water bath for half of them and pressure canned the other half to get used to using the pressure canner. Still got one more box to do tonight. Had one jar break in the water bath but other than that things went very well.


----------



## laverne

8thDayStranger said:


> Had my first adventure in pressure canning last night. A guy at church gave me three cases of tomatoes. We made juice from one box and canned Another box. Used a water bath for half of them and pressure canned the other half to get used to using the pressure canner. Still got one more box to do tonight. Had one jar break in the water bath but other than that things went very well.


They look great.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Thanks. I did notice yesterday that in the ones I pressure canned, the level dropped by about an inch. A couple of them dropped by an inch and a half. Is this ok? I did not boil them much before I put them in the jars. Just a quick dip to get the skin loose.


----------



## debbluu

5 pints salsa. 5 pints chicken. 6 half pints dandelion jelly. I'm a morning person


----------



## laverne

8thDayStranger said:


> Thanks. I did notice yesterday that in the ones I pressure canned, the level dropped by about an inch. A couple of them dropped by an inch and a half. Is this ok? I did not boil them much before I put them in the jars. Just a quick dip to get the skin loose.


I have not canned tomatoes like that so Im not sure if thats ok  Im not new to canning just dont care for canned tomatoes unless they are full of peppers, onions, garlic and cilantro. Eeek...


----------



## robinray649

*Green Beans*

Well I am in the process of canning 28 lbs of green beans. Taking longer than I thought it would. Longest seems to be waiting for the pressure canner to cool off so I can switch the jars.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I canned 7 quarts of red potatoes. I won't be using quarts again because my canner will only hold 7. I would rather can 20 pints.


----------



## debbluu

Lemon vanilla jelly. Strawberry vanilla jam. Watermelon rind preserves. Watermelon cinnamon jam.


----------



## BlueFeather

I've been canning pretty steady since July of 2012. Lots of meat and now ready to branch out. 10 pints of strawberry jam. 3 cases of corn in pints and cherries in 1.5 pints tomorrow. All pitted and ready to jar a.m. Can't wait to use them for pies. Maybe more cherries on Monday.

I'm addicted like everyone else.:sssh: But we sure like to eat it. Been taking jars in the TT on trips. Fast easy meals that way. 

BlueFeather


----------



## Freyadog

Canned 17 pints of strawberries and 5 pints of the juice. Too busy for the holiday to get more than that done this weekend.


----------



## readytogo

neldarez said:


> Opened a jar of the meatloaf I had canned and I got to tell ya, we don't like the texture at all.....it's really soft. I tried slicing and frying it to see if that would help but it really didn't. This is a bummer....I'm going to probably add it to spaghetti or something where you won't just taste this by itself.............any suggestions?
> Bought bacon at costco so I can try canning it .... that will be rather exciting!


Are you fallowing any recipe?.


----------



## Hooch

13 quarts of pork loin...it was on sale for the$1.99 a pound...7m tired now ...


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Waiting to take 20 pints red potatoes out of the canner and put in 7 more. I will be done with this batch of taters.


----------



## Sybil6

8thDayStranger said:


> Thanks. I did notice yesterday that in the ones I pressure canned, the level dropped by about an inch. A couple of them dropped by an inch and a half. Is this ok? I did not boil them much before I put them in the jars. Just a quick dip to get the skin loose.


This is fine!!  it's perfectly fine as long as the seal button stays down and the can is sealed good, it's kinda common. We can tomatoes every year.


----------



## debbluu

Banana jam, lemon/vanilla jelly , pickled watermelon rind , pineappled zucchini.


----------



## razorback

I can finally add something!!!

12 jelly jars of stawberry jelly

10 quarts of strawberry pie filling

7 pints of starwberry pie filling

=D my kitchen smelled sooo good!!!


----------



## neldarez

debbluu said:


> Banana jam, lemon/vanilla jelly , pickled watermelon rind , pineappled zucchini.


pineappled zucchini? my goodness, what exactly is that? sounds interesting


----------



## neldarez

readytogo said:


> Are you fallowing any recipe?.


no I didn't. I just made it like I would usually...........not at all pleased with the results. Really trying to think of something to do with all of those jars! I need to sample things after canning small batches before I do the marathon thing..:eyebulge:


----------



## goshengirl

LOVE the new avatar, Miss Nelda!


----------



## debbluu

Pineappled zucchini : 4 qts zucchini grated or diced. 1 1/2 cups bottled lemon juice. 1 can unsweetened pineapple juice. 3 cups sugar. 
Remove peel from zucchini and seeds. Coarsely grate or cube zucchini. Mix all ingredients and simmer 20 minutes. Fill clean hot jars. Leave 1/2" head space. Process 15 minutes for pints or half pints. ( don't use anything larger than pints). Supposed to make your zucchini taste like pineapple for use in place pineapple. I'm going to use a jar to make sweet and sour crockpot chicken. So we shall see if it works.


----------



## Hottooth

Canned some yummy dewberry jam today. Best of all the berries were free for the picking!


----------



## rwrice

My two mulberry trees have produced about 30pints of berries this year. Just lay a tarp under the tree and shake, very easy to pick a couple of quarts in 10 minutes. I don't add sugar just run the berries through a food mill to keep the stems out and boil that for 30 minutes to semi thicken. Process for 10 minutes in water bath for pints.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> LOVE the new avatar, Miss Nelda!


well thank you miss goshen, I did that one in colored pencil...my first on colored paper! See, never too old to learn something new!! Thanks for noticing......


----------



## neldarez

debbluu said:


> Pineappled zucchini : 4 qts zucchini grated or diced. 1 1/2 cups bottled lemon juice. 1 can unsweetened pineapple juice. 3 cups sugar.
> Remove peel from zucchini and seeds. Coarsely grate or cube zucchini. Mix all ingredients and simmer 20 minutes. Fill clean hot jars. Leave 1/2" head space. Process 15 minutes for pints or half pints. ( don't use anything larger than pints). Supposed to make your zucchini taste like pineapple for use in place pineapple. I'm going to use a jar to make sweet and sour crockpot chicken. So we shall see if it works.


what size can of unsweetened pineapple juice? Was this water bath?


----------



## debbluu

Sorry. 46 oz. pineapple juice. Water bathed. The recipe also said use only bottled lemon juice because of needing standardized acidity.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Yesterday I canned 18 pints of carrots and 9 pints cubed beef. Today I canned 13 pints of bacon.


----------



## neldarez

SouthCentralUS said:


> Yesterday I canned 18 pints of carrots and 9 pints cubed beef. Today I canned 13 pints of bacon.


I just can't seem to get it all together..........I haven't canned anything for several weeks, am I in a slump or what? DH says we'll never begin to eat the stuff I have already put up! I need a bigger family:nuts:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I only can what is on sale. Just can't pass up a sale. It is in my blood. I have found that quart jars are too much for just the 2 of us and also I can only get 7 in my canner but can get 20 pints in my canner. It just makes more sense to can 10 quarts in pint jars. Wish some of you lived closer because I have 10 new cases of wide mouth quarts to get rid of on Craigslist I guess.


----------



## neldarez

SouthCentralUS said:


> I only can what is on sale. Just can't pass up a sale. It is in my blood. I have found that quart jars are too much for just the 2 of us and also I can only get 7 in my canner but can get 20 pints in my canner. It just makes more sense to can 10 quarts in pint jars. Wish some of you lived closer because I have 10 new cases of wide mouth quarts to get rid of on Craigslist I guess.


why would you get rid of them?? I treasure my jars and won't part with them, yep, wish I lived closer to you! I also put most of our stuff up in pint jars...works for us and a pint of pure meat is a lot of meat to put into something.


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> I need a bigger family


(raises hand) me! me! me!  I know my guys would love you. 

SouthCentral, you could always use those quart jars for dry canning beans and the like...


----------



## razorback

18 more jars of strawberry jelly done =) that finished up the strawberries!! It has made me realize I need more room to put stuf, time to declutter!!!


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> (raises hand) me! me! me!  I know my guys would love you.
> 
> SouthCentral, you could always use those quart jars for dry canning beans and the like...


Come on goshen, I told you before that I call this goshen land......blessed and set apart...


----------



## neldarez

razorback said:


> 18 more jars of strawberry jelly done =) that finished up the strawberries!! It has made me realize I need more room to put stuf, time to declutter!!!


decluttering is harder than canning! I've never made strawberry jelly but I sure do love eating it!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Not looking forward to not having anything to can this weekend. May have to get those wieners out of the freezer. That would use some of those wide mouth quarts.


----------



## jeff47041

I've only used the bottom of my pressure canner. When you say you fit however many pints in the canner, your stacking them right?

My pressure canner has a bottom separator so the jars don't touch the bottom. When you stack the jars, do you get another one of those metal bottoms to separate the top jars from bottom jars or do you just stack them?
That's the only reason that I've never put more jars in than what fit in the bottom. I was just afraid that the top ones would fall over. 

So, what's the right way?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> I just can't seem to get it all together..........I haven't canned anything for several weeks, am I in a slump or what? DH says we'll never begin to eat the stuff I have already put up! I need a bigger family:nuts:


Hey Mom, dont forget about us!


----------



## timmie

*taters*

28 quarts little red new taters


----------



## Toffee

I canned something! Just one quart of cinnamon apples, but it's one more to put up.


----------



## Davarm

I decided to pick down all my greens to save water(and before grasshoppers eat them all), am in the process of washing them all now. Gonna mix and chop them and what wont fit in the dehydrators are going to be canned.

I estimate I'll have a few dozen quart jars, gonna be a long night.


----------



## Davarm

Well, so much for the canning....

Have severe thunder storm just a few minutes away, will hold off until morning.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Has anyone got a link or advice on canning potato chips.

eg Hot chips.....French fries.

Most canning information is US based and im finding it hard to find resources possibly due to terminology differnces between our countries.


----------



## jeff47041

jeff47041 said:


> I've only used the bottom of my pressure canner. When you say you fit however many pints in the canner, your stacking them right?
> 
> My pressure canner has a bottom separator so the jars don't touch the bottom. When you stack the jars, do you get another one of those metal bottoms to separate the top jars from bottom jars or do you just stack them?
> That's the only reason that I've never put more jars in than what fit in the bottom. I was just afraid that the top ones would fall over.
> 
> So, what's the right way?


Anyone have an answer?


----------



## Reblazed

Don't know if it's the "RIGHT WAY" or not but that's what I have done. :dunno:


----------



## Davarm

jeff47041 said:


> Anyone have an answer?


I have only stacked wide mouth pints and half pint jars, I dont use a rack or separator. I just stack the jars and have never had a problem doing it that way.


----------



## Davarm

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Has anyone got a link or advice on canning potato chips.
> 
> eg Hot chips.....French fries.
> 
> Most canning information is US based and im finding it hard to find resources possibly due to terminology differnces between our countries.


I have never canned chips but I did do "chicken nuggets" last year!

I have a few jars that I sat aside to watch to see if they would have any problems.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/whats-everybody-canning-today-9781/index65.html

The next time I "Experiment" I'll have fries on the list!


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I decided to pick down all my greens to save water(and before grasshoppers eat them all), am in the process of washing them all now. Gonna mix and chop them and what wont fit in the dehydrators are going to be canned.
> 
> I estimate I'll have a few dozen quart jars, gonna be a long night.


son, do you ever have short nights??!!!


----------



## debbluu

When you stack jars in the pressure cooker put a divider between


----------



## MetalPrepper

Huummmmmmm.....cinnamon apples......and red potatoes......thanks for the ideas! Potatoe chips? How the heck could ya do that!?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> son, do you ever have short nights??!!!


Sometimes, if I get sick or lazy!!!!


----------



## Davarm

MetalPrepper said:


> Huummmmmmm.....cinnamon apples......and red potatoes......thanks for the ideas! Potatoe chips? How the heck could ya do that!?


The way I'm going to try it is to just loosely pack the fries into a jar and pop them into the pressure cooker, I expect that they may get kinda soft but thats what experiments are for!


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Davarm said:


> The way I'm going to try it is to just loosely pack the fries into a jar and pop them into the pressure cooker, I expect that they may get kinda soft but thats what experiments are for!


Very interested in your findings. Perhaps a quick dip in hot oil after opening would get them crispy again? I like squishy fries anyway so sounds like a win win for me regardless.


----------



## Hooch

I like the squishy fries too...anyways I'm canning bacon....yum...


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Thanks for the advice on the chips.

I have a few jars (cans) that i picked up for a stupid price ($6 each) and I found a pressure canner in my grandmother old things. My mother or aunts didnt even know what it was lol.

Ill give it a try. I was thinking maybe its best to chip the potatoes then bake them for awhile instead of frying. Wouldnt the oil go rancid if i fry them?.

Then when using them pop them in the deep fryer. I must admit its fun playing with this stuff, even if i cant tell my mates cause they will laugh at me lol. Well i spose ill be laughing when they are eating cockroaches and im having hot chips after the SHTF.

Cheers


----------



## Davarm

I've read that you should avoid fats when canning but for the life of me, I cant figure out why! I've never had a problem with anything I've canned(that had a lot of fat) ever go rancid. Heck, I've even canned lard and vegetable shortning without a problem.

I'm going to deep fry the potatoes just like regular fries(chips) then put them in the jars and pressure them, will post how they come out. Hope to get to it in the next week or so.

I did a double take at your price for jars(cans) then remembered where you are!



eddy_dvyvan said:


> Thanks for the advice on the chips.
> 
> I have a few jars (cans) that i picked up for a stupid price ($6 each) and I found a pressure canner in my grandmother old things. My mother or aunts didnt even know what it was lol.
> 
> Ill give it a try. I was thinking maybe its best to chip the potatoes then bake them for awhile instead of frying. Wouldnt the oil go rancid if i fry them?.
> 
> Then when using them pop them in the deep fryer. I must admit its fun playing with this stuff, even if i cant tell my mates cause they will laugh at me lol. Well i spose ill be laughing when they are eating cockroaches and im having hot chips after the SHTF.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Davarm said:


> Heck, I've even canned lard and vegetable shortning without a problem.
> I'm going to deep fry the potatoes just like regular fries(chips) then put them in the jars and pressure them, will post how they come out. Hope to get to it in the next week or so.
> I did a double take at your price for jars(cans) then remembered where you are!


Interesting, i wonder no oxygen no issue?. 
Interested to see how they come out. And yeah Aust is expensive for things like that, Wellrounded has put me onto a few other leads for suppliers however its still $$$ compared to the U.S. Just means ill have to be extra carefull not to break any lol.....they will pay for themselves oh um around 2070.......but you cant beat the prep aspect.


----------



## Toffee

masterspark said:


> recipie???? Please!


I picked it up from another thread. I don't recall who it was, but another member shared this one (claim it if it's yours):
1:1 water and sugar to make simple syrup
Heat over medium to high heat, stirring occasionally until sugar is dissolved. Then add 1 teaspoon of cinnamon and bring to a boil. Add in peeled, eighthed apple's and simmer for another 5 to 8 minutes, then can in a water bath for 15 minutes on pints and 20 on quarts.

It was super simple and tasted great. We had a bunch of extra flavored simple syrup left over, so I reduced it and added the remains of our wildflower honey jar. So, now we have cinnamon apple syrup with a hint of honey.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I broke down and canned 6 quarts of wieners. Boy, are they ugly.


----------



## jeff47041

Rained out today, so I made strawberry jelly (jam I guess). I also made cherry jelly from what I picked yesterday. My first time successfully making jelly! The sour cherry jelly is about the right sweetness. I made the strawberry too sweet for my taste, but at least it worked and I have homemade jelly.

I tried to make crabapple jelly a couple of years ago, but it didn't gel. But it was really good as syrup.


----------



## machinist

Jeff, 

Looks like we're neighbors! 

We just got another 6 pints of strawberry jam from the last of our crop this year. Already had a dozen pints from the small patch. Like Jeff, we also made cherry jelly from our bush sour cherries. The first 2 bushes made 11 pints of jelly, and have 3 more bushes to ripen this week. 

That will be all until the raspberries and blackberries get going, and then there will be no rest for a while.


----------



## Clarice

I would like to can some peanuts I got for a dollar a lbs. Not sure if doable because ingredients list oil. Anyone have information on this?????


----------



## Guardian

Clarice said:


> I would like to can some peanuts I got for a dollar a lbs. Not sure if doable because ingredients list oil. Anyone have information on this?????


Couple options but have not tried them.

http://www.ehow.com/how_7715068_pressure-can-green-peanuts.html

http://www.pickyourown.org/BoiledPeanuts.htm

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_nuts/green_pnuts.html

Good luck. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## readytogo

jeff47041 said:


> I've only used the bottom of my pressure canner. When you say you fit however many pints in the canner, your stacking them right?
> 
> My pressure canner has a bottom separator so the jars don't touch the bottom. When you stack the jars, do you get another one of those metal bottoms to separate the top jars from bottom jars or do you just stack them?
> That's the only reason that I've never put more jars in than what fit in the bottom. I was just afraid that the top ones would fall over.
> 
> So, what's the right way?


You need a double rack canner, quarts ,pints I don`t think is a good idea to double stack then nor have them touch each other, heat and high pressure
are deadly combinations.


----------



## readytogo

*Experimenting*

I stop canning for a little while and started to experiment in making my own sandwich meats, hot dogs and sausages, the simple reason is that we eat lots of them, second to saved money, and third to stop the consumption of chemicals specially in processes meats. The chicken cold cuts taste like chicken, juicy and lemony not salty full of water nor chemicals, made a hot dog, lacking casing material I improvise with a boil bag, ugly as hell but chicken hot dog it was, using a 10 pound pork leg I make sausages(no casing)patties,links;maple syrup,basil,sage,spicy, no chemicals and since I have the tools I will get some casings later to make the 1/4 pounders next.
Back in my younger days we didn't` have all this fancy tools in the kitchen but I remember cleaning the casings with lots of water and a funnel and stuffing them the same way, cooking them and preserving them in melted fresh lard, those were the good old days .:beercheer:


----------



## Davarm

16 quarts of Roma green beans.


----------



## Wellrounded

Apple juice. Nearly at the end of the apples for the year.


----------



## ilovetigger

Dakine said:


> Yep, exactly! I buy the bulk cans and then break them down into half pints. that way they are more manageable and I dont have to worry about as much waste and spoilage.


How long do you can them for? I have a big can I bought to break down into smaller jars but, haven't been able to find the post that says for how long. I would prefer putting it in pints but, half pints might work too.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> 16 quarts of Roma green beans.


most of my green beans are through the ground and starting to grow..no blossoms yet and another cold spell just came in...........what is going on with this weather!!!!


----------



## Davarm

I had about 60-70 pounds of tomatoes on the counter today and now they are sauce. Gonna put it in quart jars tomorrow(later today) and can it, this year is my first try at the tomato sauce and so far, so good and I did figure out Roma's are better for sauce.lol



neldarez said:


> most of my green beans are through the ground and starting to grow..no blossoms yet and another cold spell just came in...........what is going on with this weather!!!!


Have no idea whats happening with the weather, we had frost in May this year, dont ever remember that happening. The two years before this, we had 0 degrees and snow in February - then a week or two later it was in the 90's both years.


----------



## razorback

First time using the pressure canner, have 7 pints of great northern beans cooling 14 pints in the canner and 12 quarts waiting to go in  All in all so far it's been easy going, except for not getting a good seal on the second batch and having to start over.


----------



## razorback

Ok quick question, should there be bubbles in my cans? I'm seeing bubbles moving up and poppin in the jars. Seals are still good though!!!


----------



## Reblazed

They just haven't cooled down yet. Still cooking ... as long as the seals are good you've done well.


----------



## razorback

Reblazed said:


> They just haven't cooled down yet. Still cooking ... as long as the seals are good you've done well.


Yay!!! I was concerned a little then DH came in and noticed and said something so I thought I better ask 

Thank You!!!


----------



## Hottooth

Canned 14 quarts of green beans and dehydrating cayenne pepper for grinding into powder for sauces later.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

More deer chili


----------



## Davarm

More tomato sauce, lots more.


----------



## partdeux

razorback said:


> Ok quick question, should there be bubbles in my cans? I'm seeing bubbles moving up and poppin in the jars. Seals are still good though!!!


do not tighten down the rings!


----------



## Clarice

I have 6 #10 cans of potatoes. Would it be possible for me to open and re-can in smaller jars? If so how long to process at 10# pressure since they are already cooked. Now that it is just me, it would take forever for me to use up a #10 can of anything.


----------



## Davarm

From a safety point you can do it but keep in mind that you will need to pressure can them at the normal time(and pressure) for raw potatoes and that will likely reduce them to the consistency of potato soup.



Clarice said:


> I have 6 #10 cans of potatoes. Would it be possible for me to open and re-can in smaller jars? If so how long to process at 10# pressure since they are already cooked. Now that it is just me, it would take forever for me to use up a #10 can of anything.


----------



## Wellrounded

Not quite canning but this is some of the apple cider vinegar I bottled today.


----------



## ksmama10

Wellrounded said:


> Not quite canning but this is some of the apple cider vinegar I bottled today.


Beautiful. This picture would be very nice hung up in my kitchen..


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Remember my husband who did not want me to buy a canner and start canning? Yesterday he asked me when I was going to can some dried black eyed peas for him. Yeah the same husband.

The book said 1/2 pound peas for a pint so I thought 10 pounds peas would fill my 20 pint canner. The book is wrong. I have 20 pints on now and will have at least another dozen. I will tell you the exact amount when I am done.


----------



## razorback

partdeux said:


> do not tighten down the rings!


I was extra careful with this, most would jiggle when I moved the jar. I would not let DH even touch them LOL!!!

Are they still alright to store?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

SouthCentralUS said:


> Remember my husband who did not want me to buy a canner and start canning? Yesterday he asked me when I was going to can some dried black eyed peas for him. Yeah the same husband.
> 
> The book said 1/2 pound peas for a pint so I thought 10 pounds peas would fill my 20 pint canner. The book is wrong. I have 20 pints on now and will have at least another dozen. I will tell you the exact amount when I am done.


This turned out to be 39 pints.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

FYI for the new canners. My son bought a case of Golden Harvest pints for me. Only 18 will fit in my Presto 23 quart canner due to the shape of the jar. 20 Ball pints will fit in this canner. Just a heads up.


----------



## Genevieve

25 quarts of tart cherries. got finished right before a big storm rolled in today lol


----------



## PamsPride

I canned 54 quarts of potatoes this week.
This is a picture of the first batch that came out of the canner.


----------



## Davarm

More green beans and lots more tomato sauce.


----------



## laverne

PamsPride said:


> I canned 54 quarts of potatoes this week.
> This is a picture of the first batch that came out of the canner.


Did you add anything to the potatoes? I have not canned any yet and they look darker than I expected. I was thinking of adding beef broth to mine.


----------



## Davarm

*Canned Chips(French Fries)*



Davarm said:


> The way I'm going to try it is to just loosely pack the fries into a jar and pop them into the pressure cooker, I expect that they may get kinda soft but thats what experiments are for!


I did the french fry experiment while I was finishing up tomato sauce tonight.

I took the fries out of the fryer and let them drain for a few minutes then loosely them into a wide mouth pint jar. From there they went into the pressure canner at 5psi for an hour and 15 minutes.

When I took them out, they were most definitely soggy(but not falling apart) and some of the oil had drained to the bottom of the jar but other than that, they were fries or "chips" as you guys down under or across the pond would say.

A quick dip back in hot oil or a few minutes in a hot oven would likely fix that right up. I didn't can enough to do those follow up experiments though.

For those who like soggy fries, this should fit the ticket.

EDIt: I opened the jar today and tasted the fries, they tasted just like plain old cold fries so I dipped them back in the fryer to crisp them up and I had an unexpected surprise! They tasted better and were crispier than the first time they came out of the oil.

You can put a jar of the canned fries next to the jar of canned chicken nuggets and have an tasty and artery clogging meal for any young uns you may have around.


----------



## PamsPride

laverne said:


> Did you add anything to the potatoes? I have not canned any yet and they look darker than I expected. I was thinking of adding beef broth to mine.


I added a tsp of canning salt to the jars. I think it depends on the potatoes as to how dark they come out. I have had other kinds of potatoes come out lighter in color.


----------



## partdeux

razorback said:


> I was extra careful with this, most would jiggle when I moved the jar. I would not let DH even touch them LOL!!!
> 
> Are they still alright to store?


standard lids do not need rings after canning process. reusable lids need to be slightly tightened to get a good seal, then the rings can be removed.

Many people, including us, remove the rings once the jars have cooled. If you choose to leave the rings on, do not tighten them down, as they _can_ disrupt the seal.

If you ever have a loose lid (or even "popped" button), throw the contents away, the food has gone bad.

It takes a significant amount of force to remove a properly sealed lid, but still try to carefully handle the jars.


----------



## razorback

partdeux said:


> standard lids do not need rings after canning process. reusable lids need to be slightly tightened to get a good seal, then the rings can be removed.
> 
> Many people, including us, remove the rings once the jars have cooled. If you choose to leave the rings on, do not tighten them down, as they _can_ disrupt the seal.
> 
> If you ever have a loose lid (or even "popped" button), throw the contents away, the food has gone bad.
> 
> It takes a significant amount of force to remove a properly sealed lid, but still try to carefully handle the jars.


I did remove the rings and put the jars back into their boxes to store. Right now they are still on the kitchen table =( I'm running out of room and I've only just begun!!

I tightened the rings snug and then turned back to the left a little tiny bit before I put them in the canner. A few of the rings were really loose when I was getting them out of the canner. Those I just left alone until they cooled then removed the rings. All seals are still good so far.

All of them where boiling when I took them out of the canner, but when I was moving the jars by hand I noticed the bubbles coming up. So there is air in there I'm guessing. Is there air in your jars after canning? LOL

eta

Yes I wasn't thinking it would be that hard to remove the lid, I was worried I might chip my jar =(


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Teaching my step daughter to can today. We canned 8 pounds of carrots together for an easy start. She is getting the mindset.


----------



## Davarm

Some of the reasons that most people in the past removed the rings from canning jars was that 1. Food or other debris can get on the threads and make it hard to remove when trying to open the jars and 2. The rings can trap moisture and cause rust to the rings and/or lids.

"I" remove the rings when they come out of the canner, wash the jars and rings and when completely dry, I put them back on to prevent the lids from being unintentionally popped off(I move the jars regularly so that is a hazzard). Another reason I do this is to keep from having hundreds of rings laying around that need to be stored.

If you tighten the rings down on the jars while they are still hot, they will contract when cool and it can make them extremely difficult, if not impossible to remove(without a pair of wire cutters and destroying the ring) when they are cool.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Davarm said:


> I did the french fry experiment while I was finishing up tomato sauce tonight.


Excellent, Thank you very much for giving this a try.

Time to plant some extra spuds!

Originally i was freezing them but this is a much better idea. Dont have to rely on the freezer and saves power!


----------



## Genevieve

Half of the cherries I canned the other day. They're gonna make yummy fruit crisps this winter and spring! lol


----------



## debbluu

Going to be canning tomatoes and cucumbers today. We do small batch canning and this will be our third weekend for tomatoes


----------



## Halloween

Chicken- thighs, breasts and any other parts I can find


----------



## Lake Windsong

Vegetarian herbal broth, just used a mix of herbs . Dried herbs: nettle, oatstraw, burdock root, red clover blossoms, raspberry leaves, kelp. Used about 2 cups total herbs for each gallon of water, simmer and strain. Canned some, froze some. Will keep in fridge for a couple of days. I use it as a tea, broth for soups, liquid for rice, pasta,grains. Good way to get in some healthy minerals.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

16 pounds Boston Butt. Yesterday was 40 pounds of potatoes.


----------



## subzeroLV

SouthCentralUS said:


> 16 pounds Boston Butt. Yesterday was 40 pounds of potatoes.


SouthCentralUS,
What's your process for the Boston butt? Do you cut into cubes, or strips? Are they browned first, or just raw packed? Also, do you add any liquid?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This is the first time I have canned Boston Butt. I just cubed it and put it in the jars raw. It made a lot of juice even though I cut off all the fat I possibly could.

When I do beef of any kind, I put it in water to get it hot and pack it in the jars covering it with fresh hot water. It is yummy in beef stew.


----------



## carolexan

We canned 16 pints of green beans this week and 8 pints of pickle relish today.

When I can meat I raw pack it in hot jars add boiling water and salt. I process at 11psi for 70 minutes. I do poultry, beef,and pork. My family loves it when I can chili...I make the chili on the stove and add it to hot quart jars and process in pressure cooker. We are planning on canning some fish or maybe pickling it. Anyone done this with fish?


----------



## Davarm

Tomato sauce today, all day!



debbluu said:


> Going to be canning tomatoes and cucumbers today. We do small batch canning and this will be our third weekend for tomatoes


Are you making pickles from the cucumbers or something else?


----------



## partdeux

razorback said:


> I did remove the rings and put the jars back into their boxes to store. Right now they are still on the kitchen table =( I'm running out of room and I've only just begun!!
> 
> I tightened the rings snug and then turned back to the left a little tiny bit before I put them in the canner. A few of the rings were really loose when I was getting them out of the canner. Those I just left alone until they cooled then removed the rings. All seals are still good so far.
> 
> All of them where boiling when I took them out of the canner, but when I was moving the jars by hand I noticed the bubbles coming up. So there is air in there I'm guessing. Is there air in your jars after canning? LOL
> 
> eta
> 
> Yes I wasn't thinking it would be that hard to remove the lid, I was worried I might chip my jar =(


The rings will be loose. Look at a lid after you open a jar, the seal is compressed.

With the boiling, did you allow the pressure to drop naturally WITHOUT pulling off the weight? I'll even allow the jars to sit a bit after removing the canner lid. That has lead to fewer lid seal failures.


----------



## debbluu

Davarm said:


> Tomato sauce today, all day!
> 
> Are you making pickles from the cucumbers or something else?


We did bread and butter pickles. We have found that we like them the best. My daughter picked a huge cucumber from her garden. We sliced it and the slices are like burger sized. Don't know how good it will be but the slices fit nicely in a wide mouth pint. We will sample in a couple of days. Got more tomatoes to do this weekend.


----------



## Davarm

debbluu said:


> We did bread and butter pickles. We have found that we like them the best. My daughter picked a huge cucumber from her garden. We sliced it and the slices are like burger sized. Don't know how good it will be but the slices fit nicely in a wide mouth pint. We will sample in a couple of days. Got more tomatoes to do this weekend.


You can never have too many pickles, sweet or dills!

Tomatoes on the other hand, I'm starting to wonder. I'm going to be so sick of tomato sauce by the end of summer I dont think I'll be eating any of it for a long while.

I'm definitely going to rethink next years garden plan.


----------



## debbluu

Tried pickled squash and zucchini slices. Haven't tasted them yet. Use a bread and butter brine. Today canned strawberry vanilla jam , strawberry lemon concentrate and wine jelly.


----------



## neldarez

Wellrounded said:


> Not quite canning but this is some of the apple cider vinegar I bottled today.


that is such a beautiful picture I copied it and thought one of these days perhaps I could try to paint it, if that is ok with you of course....


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> More green beans and lots more tomato sauce.


hey Dave, how do you make your sauce? Do you use the food mill and get the seeds out? Thanks in advance...


----------



## neldarez

I canned 28 quarts of sweet cherries and then I looked in the cellar and guess what! I already have 62 jars of sweet cherries, good grief.........


----------



## Tank_Girl

neldarez said:


> hey Dave, how do you make your sauce? Do you use the food mill and get the seeds out? Thanks in advance...


I know when I made my ex's grandmothers award winning tomato relish I didn't de-seed or skin the tomatoes.

I look 1/4 of the mix out before I pureed the relish with a stick blender, and added the chunky portion back to the pot and brought it back to temp. before pouring it into heated clip lock jars.

All the family who were used to eating this relish liked the semi smooth texture.

I figure if I'm going to bust my hump growing the tomatoes the hell I'm going to waste either the seed or skin portion of my hard work.
Besides there is so much color and nutrients in the skin portion of a tomato it'd be a shame to waste it.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> hey Dave, how do you make your sauce? Do you use the food mill and get the seeds out? Thanks in advance...


This is the first year I've made sauce and am still experimenting.

I ordered a "Weston Roma" tomato strainer a few months back and started with it but after about 50 pounds of tomatoes, it died! Am still going round and round with their customer service on it.

To keep from loosing all the tomatoes, I ordered another from "Pleasant Hill Grain", an Imperial which has held up a lot better.

After I run the tomatoes through the strainer I cook the "sauce" down by about half and have added flavorings(basil, savory, rosemary...) to some but settled on just the straight sauce with no add ins. I've been pressure canning it in pint and quarts and am going to have to start getting even more "creative" with the storage, we are definitely going to have all the sauce we can possibly use in a year or two!



Tank_Girl said:


> I know when I made my ex's grandmothers award winning tomato relish I didn't de-seed or skin the tomatoes.
> 
> I look 1/4 of the mix out before I pureed the relish with a stick blender, and added the chunky portion back to the pot and brought it back to temp. before pouring it into heated clip lock jars.
> 
> All the family who were used to eating this relish liked the semi smooth texture.
> 
> I figure if I'm going to bust my hump growing the tomatoes the hell I'm going to waste either the seed or skin portion of my hard work.
> Besides there is so much color and nutrients in the skin portion of a tomato it'd be a shame to waste it.


When we make sauce(for individual meals) from fresh tomatoes we just dice them and toss them into the pan, peels, seeds and all. I thought that since I was going to sauce for the year, I'd get rid of the extra "stuff" with the tomato strainer.

If I ever get caught up with everything I'm going to start dehydrating the pulp(and grinding it down in the mill) that is left over from the strainer. This is an extremely busy time of the year for me so I've had to just dump the skins and seeds in the compost pile or spread them around trees in the yard.


----------



## Wellrounded

neldarez said:


> that is such a beautiful picture I copied it and thought one of these days perhaps I could try to paint it, if that is ok with you of course....


Of course it's ok.......
My love is old abandoned farm houses... sketch, photograph and then paint at a later date, usually in the winter.


----------



## MetalPrepper

I canned bacon, we opened a can of it and it was awesome....not raw, not cooked, but it fried up crisp and still had grease.....pretty dang cool!


----------



## neldarez

MetalPrepper said:


> I canned bacon, we opened a can of it and it was awesome....not raw, not cooked, but it fried up crisp and still had grease.....pretty dang cool!


I still haven't done the bacon, don't know why I'm so nervous about it, I've watched the video! lol, I'll get it done one of these days......


----------



## Hottooth

More tomato sauce and salsa in the pantry today!


----------



## Davarm

Anyone care to guess?


More tomato sauce!


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Anyone care to guess?
> 
> More tomato sauce!


lol, that's my guy, stick with it until you get it right!! lol, actually, our tomatoes aren't ripe yet, another couple of weeks probably....I'm just jealous


----------



## Wellrounded

Apple sauce and steam juicing apple juice for the vinegar barrel. 
I'm sooooo far behind at the moment, potatoes, beef, pork, duck and chicken to can and the main crop peas are about to start.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> lol, that's my guy, stick with it until you get it right!! lol, actually, our tomatoes aren't ripe yet, another couple of weeks probably....I'm just jealous


Judging by what I saw in the garden today when I went out to water the tomatoes, I'm gonna have plenty more opportunity to practice.

I just noticed your new avatar, I'm going to guess it's one of your pieces of art? Looking good!


----------



## jeff47041

Thanks to you guys, I canned meat today!!

The lovely one baked a turkey today. I finished a job and came home early. When she makes turkey, I make turkey noodle soup and some other things with the rest.
I made broth for my soup, but canned 2 pints and 1 quart.
I made the soup and canned 2 quarts before I added the noodles. Still contemplating that.
I also canned 2 pints of just plain turkey, no water, no broth.

I know it's not in the league that you guys do it, but I'm really excited that I finally did meat.

1 question. Since I did pints and quarts together, I did the 75 minutes for quarts. It's fine to have the pints in there for the extra time isn't it?


----------



## debbluu

Salsa tonight.


----------



## lazydaisy67

6 pints of pickled beets


----------



## farmers

24 quarts blackberry pie, cobbler filling.


----------



## Davarm

Tomato sauce simmering, going to wait till tomorrow to can it.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Judging by what I saw in the garden today when I went out to water the tomatoes, I'm gonna have plenty more opportunity to practice.
> 
> I just noticed your new avatar, I'm going to guess it's one of your pieces of art? Looking good!


thanks Dave, yes, it is a pastel I just finished, don't even have it framed yet. Hoping to start canning beets within the next couple of days...


----------



## neldarez

I didn't actually can anything today but I did pick my 1st green beans of the season, filled a small bucket..........


----------



## Davarm

Way to go on the green beans, mine started out great and began producing like there was no tomorrow. The grasshoppers and brown blister beatles took care of that, after I realized they were a lost cause I just drenched them down with Sevin with the hopes of killing a few and preventing them from reproducing for next year.

That really is an awesome picture Ms Nelda!


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Way to go on the green beans, mine started out great and began producing like there was no tomorrow. The grasshoppers and brown blister beatles took care of that, after I realized they were a lost cause I just drenched them down with Sevin with the hopes of killing a few and preventing them from reproducing for next year.
> 
> That really is an awesome picture Ms Nelda!


thank you so much Dave, we are in a rather cool screamin wind front right now...I leave tues. to go to seattle to be there for Ritas surgery and come back home thurs. night....hope garden is still here!


----------



## rawhide2971

This Weekend.
31 4 oz jars of Black Berry jam
24 jars of Blue Berry Jam. 
Tis the season. Already have put up 72 jars of various sizes of Strawberry jam.
Plans for the summer are: Peach Jam, Watermelon Jelly (first attempt, next weekend), Corn Cob Jelly next week or so, and of course we will be putting up green beans and various other veggies..


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I just took 20 pints of rump roast out of the canner and getting another 20 pints ready to go in. Cubed all of it last night.


----------



## Reblazed

jeff47041 said:


> 1 question. Since I did pints and quarts together, I did the 75 minutes for quarts. It's fine to have the pints in there for the extra time isn't it?


It's my understanding you always process for the longest ingredient (meat vs veggie) and the largest container and things will work out fine. :dunno: Works for me.


----------



## pmkrv12

Well we did our first canning today, one bushel of green beans into 28 jars! It was fun to do.


----------



## camo2460

Well it's 3:35 am and I just finished seven quarts of chicken stock and five pints of butter. Now, most of the time I assist my wife, but this time I did it myself since the wife had a long day and went to bed early. I figured that I have gypsysue's book on hand, so how much trouble could I get into ? Everything turned out well. If you don't have Ms. Sues book, get it, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Davarm

camo2460 said:


> If you don't have Ms. Sues book, get it, I highly recommend it.


http://www.amazon.com/Food-Storage-Preserving-Dairy-ebook/dp/B00B1V6GZ0

Couldn't resist!


----------



## camo2460

Thank you "D" I'm kind of a "tard" when it comes to computers.


----------



## Woody

Put up 10# of flat beans (36 half pints) and 10 pints of London broil. Cut into 1 ½” cubes, browned the meat on the wood grill first, looks great.


----------



## farmers

Working on corn patch


----------



## ashley8072

6 quarts of summer squash on the countdown.


----------



## debbluu

Salsa (again).


----------



## Davarm

Tomato Sauce.


----------



## neldarez

I've never made dill or sweet pickles, kinda interested in trying dill. I've been looking online but wondered if anyone has an easy recipe and some pointers for me. I've been saving up the cukes and think I have enough to make a batch now.........I have about 30 or so saved. Recipes and know how please??  I"m interested in trying both actually but think I should start with dill..........


----------



## ZoomZoom

I don't remember Mrs. ZZ's recipe.

The first couple times we did pickles, we went to the grocery store and bought the pre-mixed spice packages. IIRC it was Mrs. Wages.

If you're doing it on your own, don't forget the crisper!! Don't ask how I know. 

I picked 1/2 bushel of cukes yesterday. I was thinking of pickling them but my son has been eating them like apples. More power to him. I still have over 60 quarts of pickles from last year.

My tomatoes and peppers will be in within a week so I'll be making sauce.


----------



## neldarez

ZoomZoom said:


> I don't remember Mrs. ZZ's recipe.
> 
> The first couple times we did pickles, we went to the grocery store and bought the pre-mixed spice packages. IIRC it was Mrs. Wages.
> 
> If you're doing it on your own, don't forget the crisper!! Don't ask how I know.
> 
> I picked 1/2 bushel of cukes yesterday. I was thinking of pickling them but my son has been eating them like apples. More power to him. I still have over 60 quarts of pickles from last year.
> 
> My tomatoes and peppers will be in within a week so I'll be making sauce.


thanks ZZ, that's a good thing to know, I'll add crisper to my list!


----------



## lazydaisy67

Canned some apricots that a friend gave me and one jar didn't seal. We had it for supper and holy pucker, batman, they were SOUR! Did I do something wrong? I used a medium syrup. Bleh, I don't want to can anymore if they're going to end up that sour.


----------



## Davarm

Not going to say what I'm canning tonight but I have about 20 quarts of it!



ZoomZoom said:


> I don't remember Mrs. ZZ's recipe.
> 
> The first couple times we did pickles, we went to the grocery store and bought the pre-mixed spice packages. IIRC it was Mrs. Wages.
> 
> If you're doing it on your own, don't forget the crisper!! Don't ask how I know.
> 
> I picked 1/2 bushel of cukes yesterday. I was thinking of pickling them but my son has been eating them like apples. More power to him. I still have over 60 quarts of pickles from last year.
> 
> My tomatoes and peppers will be in within a week so I'll be making sauce.


Between the late frosts and early grasshoppers, we didn't get any cucumbers this year - gave up on them and let them die out.

We dont have any in quart jars but have about 25 1/2 gallon jars left from last year, and yes - You can never have too many pickles!


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Not going to say what I'm canning tonight but I have about 20 quarts of it!
> 
> Between the late frosts and early grasshoppers, we didn't get any cucumbers this year - gave up on them and let them die out.
> 
> We dont have any in quart jars but have about 25 1/2 gallon jars left from last year, and yes - You can never have too many pickles!


let me guess, lets see, does it rhyme with moss? Loss? toss? hoss? ummmm, I know, it's right there, let me....oh yeah....SAUCE!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Davarm

Yeeeaaa, its sauce but thanks to the grasshoppers I may get a break this week.artydance:

With all the rain we had most of the ripening tomatoes split and that was the dinner bell for the grasshoppers. I found tomatoes that started out being the size of my fist that were eaten down to almost nothing.

I'm guessing I lost close to 50 pounds, the space between my rows looks looks like my bags had holes in them. I'm going to take some pictures of the grasshopper damage to the tomatoes and the bare seeds attached to my peach limbs tomorrow.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

No good deals on fresh veggies so I have 24 half pints of pork sausage in the canner now. I have about 14 more pounds and have decided to put that in pints.

If I don't preserve something every weekend I get nervous about getting behind.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

3.5 pints of tomato sauce, 5.5 quarts of dill pickles, 3 quarts of green beans, and 1 pint of garden peas.


----------



## neldarez

AdmiralD7S said:


> 3.5 pints of tomato sauce, 5.5 quarts of dill pickles, 3 quarts of green beans, and 1 pint of garden peas.


do your dill pickles need to be in a crock or do you do them right in the jar? Do you use the "kits" you can get at the store? I'm going to make dill pickles on monday one way or the other!!


----------



## BlestByTheBest_316

Hello all! I don't talk much on here-mostly read what everybody else has to say. Thought I'd share - over past two days I've canned 12 qts. Pork, 28 qts. Green beans, and 14 qts. Squash!


----------



## goshengirl

Just got caught up on about two months worth of this thread - what a blast.  Y'all are making me miss canning!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

neldarez said:


> do your dill pickles need to be in a crock or do you do them right in the jar? Do you use the "kits" you can get at the store? I'm going to make dill pickles on monday one way or the other!!


I put them directly in the jar and hot-packed them with the dill/brine solution made from Ball's sweet dill mix. First time I've done pickles since I'm not a pickle fan, but soon-to-be-fiancé loves them. Instructions said to wait 3-4 weeks for optimum taste, so I'm assuming it takes that long for brine to fully soak in. I'd recommend going straight in jar and canning (versus covering a crock pot) in order to minimize chance of stuff (dirt, dust, bacteria, greedy fingers) getting into the pickles.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Just got caught up on about two months worth of this thread - what a blast.  Y'all are making me miss canning!


goshen my friend! good to see you............:wave:


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Well I put up my first ever (and most expensive) batch of dill pickles and sweet pickles ever. I also got a couple bags of corn and squash in the freezer and some tomatoes in the dehydrator for a test run.


----------



## tleeh1

Just finished 9 pts of strawberry jam and had enough berries/juice left-over to do 6 pts of jelly. Yeah me! Did 10 pts of pickle relish, and still have enough cukes to start some bread/butters this afternoon. And should have enough tomatoes later in the week to do some tomatoes. Boy I love/hate summer!!!!


----------



## Davarm

8thDayStranger said:


> Well I put up my first ever (and most expensive) batch of dill pickles and sweet pickles ever. I also got a couple bags of corn and squash in the freezer and some tomatoes in the dehydrator for a test run.
> 
> View attachment 5865


You're back at pretty quick, dont over do it!

Those expensive pickles look pretty good.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Davarm said:


> You're back at pretty quick, dont over do it!
> 
> Those expensive pickles look pretty good.


Lol. The dills were the ones processing during my accident and the sweet pickles had already been sliced and sitting under a weight. I had to finish. They gave me good meds too lol.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Just watched a Youtube video on canning bananas. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Lake Windsong

SouthCentralUS said:


> Just watched a Youtube video on canning bananas. Has anyone done this?


I can banana butter. I use the Sure Jell recipe on the Kraft website.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This person was canning banana puree for making banana bread. Water canning it for 15 minutes I think.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Interesting. I'll have to check it out. I buy over ripe bananas on sale and freeze them until I use them in popsicles, smoothies, banana butter or bread or to make frozen banana 'ice cream'.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Lake Windsong said:


> or to make frozen banana 'ice cream'.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## AdmiralD7S

8thDayStranger said:


> Care to elaborate?


If she does, you have to promise not to get frostbite


----------



## Davarm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Just watched a Youtube video on canning bananas. Has anyone done this?


I have canned them and I know several others here have too, dont remember who they are but we've discussed it in the past.

If you let them get very ripe they can up kinda like banana babyfood, if they aren't so ripe they can end up pretty starchy and not so sweet - more like a vegetable than a fruit.

I have used all the jars I canned in the past, they make good banana bread and Ice Cream.


----------



## Davarm

Lake Windsong said:


> I can banana butter. I use the Sure Jell recipe on the Kraft website.


Is that made the same way and similar to apple butter?

I sometimes make "Monkey Butter" but dont use sure jell, just do it like a regular fruit preserve. It takes some getting used to but I like it.


----------



## Lake Windsong

8thDayStranger said:


> Care to elaborate?


Frozen bananas sliced and blended in the food processor with other frozen fruits or with other flavor additions makes a good sorbet or ice cream for vegans or people with food allergies (or me, none of the above).  It takes some stopping/scraping, but you end up with a creamy homemade ice cream consistency. It's good just bananas, but you can add anything Ben or Jerry would add to regular ice cream.
-----
And the banana butter is kinda like apple butter. I like it on waffles or toast.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

AdmiralD7S said:


> If she does, you have to promise not to get frostbite


LOL The misses is threatening to make me wear welding leathers and a helmet when I cook from now on.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Lake Windsong said:


> Frozen bananas sliced and blended in the food processor with other frozen fruits or with other flavor additions makes a good sorbet or ice cream for vegans or people with food allergies (or me, none of the above).  It takes some stopping/scraping, but you end up with a creamy homemade ice cream consistency. It's good just bananas, but you can add anything Ben or Jerry would add to regular ice cream.
> -----
> And the banana butter is kinda like apple butter. I like it on waffles or toast.


Hmmm. That sounds pretty good. I may experiment with that. I wonder if it would work with peaches. I love peaches.


----------



## camo2460

Just got done canning seven quarts of dill pickles and nine pints of cowboy candy. Canned nine pints of sweet banana peppers yesterday.


----------



## Grimm

Is there a way to can sundried tomatoes?


----------



## Davarm

You could just vacuum seal them, should do just fine.


----------



## Davarm

A local grocery store had lean, boneless pork roasts for $1.29 per pound, bought a few 9 pound ones and made pot roast with potatoes and carrots.

Each one made about 7 quarts with enough left over for a few meals.


----------



## LongRider

Wife is making blueberry jam, today. I just tested 2 jar's of pickled garlic I put down last month. Both down right nasty, way to sweet. Any one have any pickled garlic recipes that do not call for sugar?


----------



## debbluu

Chicken tenderloins.


----------



## Salekdarling

Canning some stew meat and bacon when I get paid Monday.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

40 pints of pinto beans. If water becomes a problem those beans will be cooked.


----------



## Davarm

LongRider said:


> Wife is making blueberry jam, today. I just tested 2 jar's of pickled garlic I put down last month. Both down right nasty, way to sweet. Any one have any pickled garlic recipes that do not call for sugar?


Pack your garlic in jars, add 1/2 tablespoon salt per pint, add dill and/or favorite pickling spice, slice a jalapeno pepper, fill the jar with boiling 2:1 white vinegar/water mix and lid the jar. The jar will seal as it cools.

That basic recipe works for pickling just about anything.

NOTE: The items to be pickled need to be at room temp before adding the boiling vinegar/water mix(will help create a harder seal).


----------



## lazydaisy67

PEACHES!!! nummy


----------



## camo2460

Just got done canning nine quarts of "society sweet pickles" and seven quarts of chili. Tomorrow will be green beans from the garden and a whole turkey.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I sure am jealous of all you guys with good gardens. 

Turkeys in my area are too expensive until Thanksgiving. I plan to stock up on them and ham at that time. Canning is a habit now.


----------



## camo2460

Don't be jealous this is the first time in a couple of years that my garden has done so well, usually it a crap shoot as to who get what first, me the bugs, deer, rabbits, ***** or squirrels. And as far as turkeys, yeah my wife buys three or four at Thanksgiving and stores them in the freezer.


----------



## Onebigelf

Paella. Canned 22 pints Friday and Yesterday. Seafood, so it's one of the few things I can by the pint. I caught Hillshire Farms smoked sausage on a good sale, cleaned the last of the shrimp and grouper from last season out of the freezer, celery and tomatoes were both on sale cheap. Basically, it's everything for paella except the rice. When ready to cook add a little water and the rice, cook until the rice is done.

Almost the same recipe without the fish and with different seasoning makes jambalaya the same way. The shrimp get boiled with a 1/2 cup of vinegar in the water to keep them from going to mush in canning then added to everything else right before going into the canner.

Is gooood.....

John


----------



## rawhide2971

37 4 ounce jars of watermelon Jelly. First time we have tried it. Came out really well.


----------



## Davarm

I do a lot of watermelon rind preserves, going to have to try the jelly.


----------



## camo2460

Well finally got seven quarts of a mixture of Green Beans, Carrots, new potatoes and onions finished. Had a little trouble with the turkey though, couldn't find a jar big enough for the turkey. So I had to de-bone the bird and stuff him into the biggest jar I could find. LOL Really though I have five quarts of turkey and gravy finishing up, and then stock to can in the morning.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Well my canning this weekend did not work out so well. Got everything ready and got 7 qts of green beans in the jars. Put them in the canner and the stupid thing wouldn't build pressure. My weight just would not seal off and just kept blowing. Got it to 9 lbs and it set at 9 lbs for 30 minutes. I didn't want to risk it because I know my gauge is right so I went to the neighbors to borrow her canner and I stripped the knob on her pressure regulator because it was stuck open and wouldn't shut. I just tossed the beans in the fridge and I guess we will be eating beans every night for a while. Got a new jiggler ordered for the neighbor and new vent pipe and jiggler ordered for mine. Very frustrating.


----------



## jeff47041

8thDayStranger said:


> Well my canning this weekend did not work out so well. Got everything ready and got 7 qts of green beans in the jars. Put them in the canner and the stupid thing wouldn't build pressure. My weight just would not seal off and just kept blowing. Got it to 9 lbs and it set at 9 lbs for 30 minutes. I didn't want to risk it because I know my gauge is right so I went to the neighbors to borrow her canner and I stripped the knob on her pressure regulator because it was stuck open and wouldn't shut. I just tossed the beans in the fridge and I guess we will be eating beans every night for a while. Got a new jiggler ordered for the neighbor and new vent pipe and jiggler ordered for mine. Very frustrating.


Oh, sorry for your crappy day. I hate it when my day goes that way!


----------



## jeff47041

Sunday afternoon I canned enough green beans for the year, enough French style green beans for the year, and all of our salsa for the year. Yeah, I have the little hand crank green bean frencher so it took quite a while to prepare them all, but it's over til next year!


----------



## cedarguy

We just canned 14 pints of bread and butter pickels and 12 quarts of tomato juice with alot more getting ripe every day. Looks like this weekend it will be green beans, we got about 2 busshel waitin on us.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Did 8 pints of butter on Sunday...haven't had a chance to try one yet. Also did 14 pints of tomato soup the day before.


----------



## camo2460

So, I canned a whole turkey, and took the carcass and boiled it in a stock pot, thinking that I would get this beautiful turkey stock to can. I didn't want the grease so I put it in the fridge to cool, when I took it out I thought I was going to lift the grease off of the top the same as I did with chicken. Nope, It don't work that way. What I got was a large pot of jello, with grease on top. So, my wife came to my rescue and we made fourteen quarts of a thickened vegetable, chicken soup using the turkey "stock". Last seven quarts in the canner now. More green beans, carrots, potatoes and onions (mix) tomorrow.


----------



## goshengirl

camo, I always get 'jello' when I do my chicken, and I understand that to be a good thing. It's good nutrition and means you've gotten the gelatin out of the bones. With my chicken, I skim the fat off the top (which is interesting when it's like jello) and put in jars and can it, and it comes out pretty, and not looking a bit like jello.


----------



## Davarm

I did 9 half pints of Ancho peppers tonight.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

So I finally tried the pickles I made (we are now calling them the million dollar pickles and/or red belly pickles) and I must say I have found my pickle recipe! They are awesome. Tried the B&B pickles too. They're good but I'm going to try to find another recipe to try. If you have a good sweet pickle recipe I'd love to try it. 

Tonight we are putting up another few quarts of the "red belly" dills but hopefully without the red belly coming into play this time. 

I also have a ton of corn. I'm going this evening to pick up a new deep freeze to freeze most of it. I do want to try canning some cream style corn. Anyone got a good recipe and/or advice on that? I tried one recipe but it was basically biscuit gravy with sugar and corn. It was good fresh made but the leftovers......my dog looked at them and then licked her butt and laid down on the couch.


----------



## Davarm

I dont remember if you posted the recipe you used for the pickles but would you mind sharing it? 

I think you should go with the name "Red Belly Pickles", one of those things people will wonder about years after you're gone and everyone forgets why the name came about.


----------



## va22315

Just starting to learn canning, figured I'd start with something easy - pickled cucumber slices and pickled peppers. Did those this weekend, opened a jar of the cucumber slices two days later - whoa! A bit heavy on the vinegar taste, light on the spices. Good thing I only did two jars, I've got another batch of cucumbers to pick from my garden this weekend that I'll hopefully get it right this time. I don't expect that this year will be anything more than experimenting & learning, probably do some tomato-based canning in a few weeks when they ripen, and eat it through the winter to see how it tastes (or maybe toss it!). Hopefully next year I can actually start canning a few things that are worth hanging onto for the long term.


----------



## Hottooth

Salsa! Wish I could can the chips to go with it, lol.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Davarm said:


> I dont remember if you posted the recipe you used for the pickles but would you mind sharing it?
> 
> I think you should go with the name "Red Belly Pickles", one of those things people will wonder about years after you're gone and everyone forgets why the name came about.


http://low-cholesterol.food.com/recipe/blue-ribbon-dill-pickles-241139

This is where I got the recipe from. The page won't let me copy and paste from my phone or I would. I didn't use their processing method though. I put them in a water bath for 15 minutes. The first batch was a little soft but I think I let them sit in the water too long. I was pulling them out in between waves of pain so they probably ran 10 minutes too long. Hopefully the next batch will be crispier.

I did get 10 more qts put up last night. Was 11 but I had a jar bust. The only pain I suffered was a broken heart over my broken jar. I don't know why that always bums me out but it does for some reason.


----------



## LincTex

LongRider said:


> I just tested 2 jar's of pickled garlic I put down last month. Both down right nasty, way to sweet.


Can you mince/grind the garlic and add it to spaghetti sauce? A little sweetness in that blends-in well.


----------



## partdeux

SouthCentralUS said:


> Canning is a habit now.


Next stage, obsession


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today was 38 pounds of rump roast. I put 13 pounds in the freezer for later. It made 34 pints.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

partdeux said:


> Next stage, obsession


It may be too late.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

10 pints of fig preserves and I have 1 qt of figs in light syrup in the bath now to try. Don't know if I will like them that way so I didn't go crazy. I'll have more figs in a few days so if its good I will make more

Got a cantaloupe jelly recipe today. Also got a couple jars of it and its freakin AMAZING! When my cantaloupes come in I'm gonna make as many pints as I can get my fat fingers on. 

Tomorrow will be more pickles, chow chow, and maybe some pickle relish or pepper sauce. Next week is pepper jelly. Got folks riding me like Sea Biscuit to get some made. Gonna be a busy week.


----------



## goshengirl

8thDayStranger said:


> Got a cantaloupe jelly recipe today. Also got a couple jars of it and its freakin AMAZING!


Share, please! 
We had tons of cantaloups last year, and I was dying to get my hands on ways to use them. Would love a jelly recipe! (especially a freakin amazing one )


----------



## Davarm

8thDayStranger said:


> 10 pints of fig preserves and I have 1 qt of figs in light syrup in the bath now to try. Don't know if I will like them that way so I didn't go crazy. I'll have more figs in a few days so if its good I will make more
> 
> Got a cantaloupe jelly recipe today. Also got a couple jars of it and its freakin AMAZING! When my cantaloupes come in I'm gonna make as many pints as I can get my fat fingers on.
> 
> Tomorrow will be more pickles, chow chow, and maybe some pickle relish or pepper sauce. Next week is pepper jelly. Got folks riding me like Sea Biscuit to get some made. Gonna be a busy week.


My grandmother used to make fig preserves, loved them. She would somehow use strawberry jello and make it taste like a strawberry/fig blend. I'm going to have to try to find someone who knows how she made it or just experiment when my trees start producing.



goshengirl said:


> Share, please!


Ditto, what she said!


----------



## Davarm

I did 2 gallons of watermelon rind preserves tonight, its late so gonna wait till tomorrow to jar it.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Davarm said:


> My grandmother used to make fig preserves, loved them. She would somehow use strawberry jello and make it taste like a strawberry/fig blend. I'm going to have to try to find someone who knows how she made it or just experiment when my trees start producing.
> 
> Ditto, what she said!


I did the strawberry jello route too. I don't like it as much as I thought I would. Next time I'm just gonna make regular fig preserves.

The strawberry fig preserves is easy.

2 Cups figs mashed up
1 cup sugar
1 Tbsp Lemon juice
6 oz Strawberry jello (do not add water)

Mix it all up in a pot and put on low heat til it boils and gets thicker. Put in pint jars and water bath 10 min. That makes about 2 pints

I'll be right back with the cantaloupe jelly recipe


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Cantaloupe Jelly

2 cups liquefyed cantaloupe (i use my blender / 4 cups chopped fruit makes about 2 cups liquid)
3 1/2 cups sugar
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1 pack dry pectin 

pour cantaloupe liquid and lemon juice in large pot heat to almost boil to low boil.
in small bowl mix 1/2 cup sugar and pectin (mix well)

pour into pot string contently. 

add the remaining 3 cups one cup at a time string contently. bring to a low boil that you cant stur the biol out.

I'm anxious to try this one. She didn't send me any process times. Maybe someone can chime in on that part.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Oh yeah I also got a few pints of chow chow made this morning. It's not technically chow chow because I used some of the mountain of cucumbers I have in place of the cabbage. So I guess it's more like a fancy sweet relish.


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks 8DS! :wave:


----------



## crabapple

I pickled sweet banana peppers & single clove garlic.
We freeze a lot, but have plans to dehydrate & can more.


----------



## debbluu

10 half pints pear jelly. 3 pints pear sauce.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Before church today the misses did a few pints of corn relish. Never had it before but it looked good and tasted good. Can't wait to try it in a few days when all the flavors really set together. 

Getting more figs tomorrow maybe. Should be able to do more fig preserves. Still got pepper jelly on the board to do this week too.


----------



## camo2460

Just got done with four pints, and four 1/2 pints of Blackberry jelly, eleven quarts of dill pickles, nine quarts of mixed vegetables, and two quarts of stewed tomatoes.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Canned up 28 quarts of small potatoes, water-bathed 5 quarts of dill picks, and hot-packed then chilled 2 more quarts of pickles. Beets were apparently just a buffet for critters, so not enough to can :/


----------



## Davarm

I got the Watermelon Rind Preserves finished up tonight, wound up with 12 pints, not the full 2 gallons that I estimated I had.


----------



## LincTex

Davarm said:


> I got the Watermelon Rind Preserves finished up tonight....


That reminds me of another "Treat" you make.... one I would have NEVER guessed correctly!!!


----------



## Davarm

I'll bring another batch in October!:laugh:


----------



## 8thDayStranger

So this watermelon rind business. What does this taste like? I keep seeing y'all talk about it and I'm curious as to wether or not I should try this because we eat a fair amount of watermelon but the rinds go over the fence to the neighbors pig.


----------



## Woody

24 pints of roma tomatoes.


----------



## LincTex

8thDayStranger said:


> What does this taste like?


Hope to be seeing you in Mineral Wells in October!


----------



## rhiana

Nothing today, but I the last thing I did was 24 cans of vegetable soup.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Only got 8 pints of carrots. So many tiny ones and ones with worms.  But I froze 11 quarts of sweet corn and made 4 pints of corn cob jelly.


----------



## rhiana

ohhhh, sounds great, would you be interested in sharing directions or the recipe for corn cob jelly?


----------



## xtommygunx

15 quarts of turtle soup. All caught and butchered by me.


----------



## UncleJoe

I've been canning every night for the last 9-10 days. Everything seemed to ripen at the same time and this year I couldn't seem to keep up with the blackberries. I was picking every night .

Anyway, I really don't know exact amounts but I've canned 70-80 pints of blackberries and peaches as jam, plums as jelly, cukes as dill pickles and the first of the seasons wax beans. Had the 2 dehydrators running at the same time. They were putting out "fruit roll-ups"; peach and blackberry. Also dried a few qts of blueberries.

Haven't had much online time in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Freyadog

*Some help please*

My zucchini is in the dehydrator and is not drying. There is so much moisture in the air that it is still limp. Any ideas on what to do with it.


----------



## drfacefixer

Freyadog said:


> My zucchini is in the dehydrator and is not drying. There is so much moisture in the air that it is still limp. Any ideas on what to do with it.


Turn down your ac to suck the moisture out of the air. Or sun dry it if thats an option and you dont have issues with it.


----------



## rhiana

Found a recipe for canning candied sweet potatoes, so excited to do those this weekend!


----------



## robinray649

*just my 2 cents*

Fixing to start on a batch of apples. I figure by the time I pick the tree clean there will be about 50 pounds or more. Haven't figured out what all I am going to do with them but I thinking it is going to be fun.


----------



## Halloween

Chicken soup - apparently I make way more than is needed for 2 adults and an 8 year old!!
WAY more


----------



## 8thDayStranger

My wife made something she called ******* caviar the other day. It's red kidney beans, black eye peas, white corn, yellow corn, diced bell pepper and onions, all covered in Italian dressing. I personally think some chick peas would be good in it too. I want to can some of this to have on hand. Do y'all think I could water bath it or would I need to fire up the pressure canner? And how long would you think it would need to run for?


----------



## LincTex

8thDayStranger said:


> ******* caviar...I want to can some of this


No disrespect, but I would reconsider. Almost all of that should be able to be stored dry (less space and less weight)


----------



## 8thDayStranger

LincTex said:


> No disrespect, but I would reconsider. Almost all of that should be able to be stored dry (less space and less weight)


This would not be for SHTF storage. This would be for "Stranger wants a snack but doesn't feel like having to rehydrate everything" lol.


----------



## neldarez

Just canned 13 pints of pickled beets, but I got messed up and used white vinegar instead of apple cider vinegar! I freaked out thinking I had ruined them but when I opened a jar and tasted them, they were ok, a bit more vinegary maybe, but fine. Also canned 9 pints of sliced carrots and 7 pints of regular beets. 5 quarts of green beans............have diced green peppers in freezer on a cookie sheet and carrots peeled in the sink....( I didn't do all of this in 1 day! More like 4 days) Gonna deal with the carrots in the sink and then take off a few days cuz the Omak Stampede is ON! YAY.......I love the rodeo the food the horses the food........NOT ALL THE TRAFFIC. This town is like 6000 and with rodeo it's much much bigger.............Check out online the Suicide Race, it's pretty cool.............indian tacos are calling my name.
artydance:


----------



## brightstar

Oktoberfest beer mustard. Oh so good! And may i just say I have so missed this forum after being away for 8 months. Had my baby and been getting used to the stay at home mom/wife thing, moved to the country and love it!! Have so much time to work in prepping, especially my obsession with canning. Next year-big garden  here's my new little prepper, 4 months old


----------



## Freyadog

*Wrong canning poundage?*

I was just reading through my All-American canning book and it said that over 2000ft can at 15 pounds. Well dang it I am at 2493. page 23.

Am I going to find as I open last years canning that it has gone bad?

I have been canning everything at 10 pounds for 90 minutes.


----------



## rhiana

8thDayStranger said:


> My wife made something she called ******* caviar the other day. It's red kidney beans, black eye peas, white corn, yellow corn, diced bell pepper and onions, all covered in Italian dressing. I personally think some chick peas would be good in it too. I want to can some of this to have on hand. Do y'all think I could water bath it or would I need to fire up the pressure canner? And how long would you think it would need to run for?


That sounds sooooo good. That's something I would totally throw in the lunchbox for work.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

rhiana said:


> That sounds sooooo good. That's something I would totally throw in the lunchbox for work.


It really is good. She made it really quick Wednesday night to take to a friends house so she used store bought canned beans and corn in it. I can just imagine how it would taste with fresh stuff in it. It's served cold so I've been bringing leftovers for lunch and its filling but refreshing too. My mind has been going through different variations to try.


----------



## Grimm

I need some advice on this one. I make an Italian inspired soup with the following ingredients: Italian sausage, onion, potato, garlic, cream, kale and chicken bouillon.

I thought I could can everything except the cream and kale, dehydrating the kale, both to be added when cooked.

Thoughts? Could I can with the cream? It is only 1/10 of the base the other 9/10 being water.


----------



## StaciLynn

Pepper Butter


----------



## brightstar

Grimm said:


> I need some advice on this one. I make an Italian inspired soup with the following ingredients: Italian sausage, onion, potato, garlic, cream, kale and chicken bouillon.
> 
> I thought I could can everything except the cream and kale, dehydrating the kale, both to be added when cooked.
> 
> Thoughts? Could I can with the cream? It is only 1/10 of the base the other 9/10 being water.


Just wondering why you wouldn't can the kale with it and dehydrate it instead?


----------



## Grimm

brightstar said:


> Just wondering why you wouldn't can the kale with it and dehydrate it instead?


When over cooked the kale gets soft and mushy. I don't want the kale to get gross when pressure canned.


----------



## neldarez

StaciLynn said:


> Pepper Butter


hmmmmmmm, never have heard of pepper butter before....:dunno:

Just canned 9 more pints of carrots............I think I'm going to pull up a zucchini plant as I can't even give away all the squash!


----------



## LincTex

Freyadog said:


> Am I going to find as I open last years canning that it has gone bad?
> I have been canning everything at 10 pounds for 90 minutes.


I sincerely doubt it!!! 
If the lids stay down you're fine. 
400 feet difference in altitude is not going to make THAT big of a difference!!!


----------



## Freyadog

LincTex said:


> I sincerely doubt it!!!
> If the lids stay down you're fine.
> 400 feet difference in altitude is not going to make THAT big of a difference!!!


Thank you so much. I was about to have a hissy fit.


----------



## goshengirl

brightstar said:


> Oktoberfest beer mustard. Oh so good! And may i just say I have so missed this forum after being away for 8 months. Had my baby and been getting used to the stay at home mom/wife thing, moved to the country and love it!! Have so much time to work in prepping, especially my obsession with canning. Next year-big garden  here's my new little prepper, 4 months old


Congratulations! :beercheer: He's sure a keeper! 

Glad for your move to the country and other life changes. Wondered how you were doing.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Busy day today. Got a few pints of fig preserves done. Also a few pints of pears. Got half a bushel of green beans and another half to go tomorrow. I got tired of snapping beans. Also putting up soup starter tomorrow. Still gotta find time to do pepper jelly and pepper sauce. Next week I'm having my first try at canning meat if I can get some roasts at a good price.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 51/2 quarts of pork loin, and eight quarts of dill pickles


----------



## Davarm

Just finished up 10 pints of watermelon syrup.

This stuff is high octane and could almost pass as preserves. When I did the candied watermelon rind(the syrup is the by product), I pitched about 1/2 of the melons meat into the food processor and poured it in with the rind while it was cooking and that made the syrup thick and pulpy(and very tasty).

I'm going to bring a pint or 2 of it to the Meet-Up in October, really good spread over a slice of fresh hot cornbread.


----------



## Topmom

14 quarts of grape juice.


----------



## brightstar

Raspberry wine jelly and not really canning but attempting my first batch of flavor infused liquors. Making an apple cinnamon whiskey and cherry vanilla vodka. See in a few weeks how it is


----------



## readytogo

Clean the freezer, I had a lot of frozen veg so I canned some , made and canned catsup, chicken-veg soup, and had another tray of frozen meatloaf so I canned that too ,to make room for the specials around town or if I get a chance to get to the farmers markets .Finally got a chance to try my Caponata, canned 6 month ago, wow it was delicious ,will have to make some more, need to get wide mouth caning jars for meatballs in sauce, stews, they work better.


----------



## Tacitus

8thDayStranger said:


> So this watermelon rind business. What does this taste like? I keep seeing y'all talk about it and I'm curious as to wether or not I should try this because we eat a fair amount of watermelon but the rinds go over the fence to the neighbors pig.


I've pickled watermelon rinds. They tasted like crunchy cucumber pickles. Very good if you have a good brine. Now, I hate to see watermelon rinds go to waste.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

*Pickles!*

Cukes er comin in, so taday I canned up Bread an Butter pickles! I really like pickles an be one thin I can eat without botherin my diabetes.

So here they be:



This just be the start. Next batch gonna do polish dills I thin.


----------



## Davarm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Cukes er comin in, so taday I canned up Bread an Butter pickles! I really like pickles an be one thin I can eat without botherin my diabetes.
> 
> So here they be:
> 
> 
> 
> This just be the start. Next batch gonna do polish dills I thin.


You can eate as many of those polish dills as you want without worrying about your blood sugar.

Cucumbers are one of the things I can eat all day and not worry about it. Some others are summer squash and okra, both make good pickles also, sweet and dills.

I'm pretty sure you know that already but thought I'd throw it out for those who may not.


----------



## Davarm

It's going to be winter squash for me tonight, gonna make a pie too while I'm at it.


----------



## camo2460

Just finishing up seven pints of breakfast sausage. When they are done, will be canning 30 more lbs. of pork loin. That'll be 50 pounds total. Tomorrow will be more vegetable's, potatoes, salsa and some V-8 juice. Good Lord I don't know how I cut fish all those years ago, sometimes for 18 hrs. per day, I could fillet 6-8 Perch a minute. Now I can't hardly stand to trim the fat off of a pork loin. Getting old is a bi**h.


----------



## neldarez

camo2460 said:


> Just finished 51/2 quarts of pork loin, and eight quarts of dill pickles


I tried making dill pickles with the seasoning kit at walmart...someone on here ( maybe you) said to be sure to add pickle crisp....The pickles have good flavor but are kind of soft...even with the crisp. Do you use a kit to do yours? Are yours crisp?


----------



## neldarez

PLEASE GOD GIVE ME SOME ENERGY!!!!!! You folks are killin me.......I have no energy..none, kaput, flat line, down for the count.........geesh.....what the heck is the matter with me! Now I read all of these posts and am overwhelmed.............wow, hope this goes away!


----------



## Toffee

Odd question, but I have pumpkin pie mixed up and sitting in my freezer, could I can this, with our without a crumble-type crust and have it bee shelf-stable? I know it has eggs and possibly condensed milk in it.


----------



## Wellrounded

60 bottles of dark ale, 60 of english bitter, 60 of ginger beer and 60 of draught. Not quite canning but it is in glass . I'll put another 4 kegs on to brew tomorrow, pale ale, stout, more draught and dark ale. 
Was doing a bit of a stock take in the pantry... only 2 jars or beef stew left, how did I let that happen !!!! Have 40lb of beef thawing tonight...


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Got about ten qts of stew starter done yesterday. Was hoping to get the other half bushel of green beans done but I just wasn't in the zone yesterday so maybe ill get them knocked out tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Did 9 pints of salsa, 5 quarts of green beans, and 5 quarts cucumbers yesterday. Was happy to see my green beans were picking up again!


----------



## partdeux

14.5 qts of bloody mary mix

spaghetti sauce on stove, guessing about 18 qts worth.


----------



## Davarm

May not be canning but its "Liquid Bread", sounds like your priorities are sot on!



Wellrounded said:


> 60 bottles of dark ale, 60 of english bitter, 60 of ginger beer and 60 of draught. Not quite canning but it is in glass . I'll put another 4 kegs on to brew tomorrow, pale ale, stout, more draught and dark ale.
> Was doing a bit of a stock take in the pantry... only 2 jars or beef stew left, how did I let that happen !!!! Have 40lb of beef thawing tonight...


----------



## Davarm

Going to be winter squash again for me today, the pie I baked last night while I was canning made the whole house smell like the holidays.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Toffee said:


> Odd question, but I have pumpkin pie mixed up and sitting in my freezer, could I can this, with our without a crumble-type crust and have it bee shelf-stable? I know it has eggs and possibly condensed milk in it.


Ain't gonna tell yall ya can't (hey I do stuff ya ain't spoused ta) but pumpkin be really dense an would be hard ta can at home. Crust would add even more ta the problem. Me, I prolly wouldn't. The eggs an condensed milk wouldn't bother me as much as the density a the pumpkin. Nother one a them "it ain't recommended" thins. Just my two coppers on it.


----------



## Tacitus

V8 juice? Bloody Mary Mix? They come in sealed containers. V8 actually comes in cans. Bloody Mary mix in bottles. Are those necessary to can? Or are you guys making them from scratch?


----------



## neldarez

actually did a bit of canning today, followed the bbq bean recipe and made 7 pints, opened 1 to see if we liked them....will can more soon! I have a new pickle recipe given to me by Dave and as soon as I get enough little cukes, I'll try it again............I'm really pleased the bbq beans turned out.


----------



## debbluu

6 pints 3 bean salad. 4 pints green beans.


----------



## neldarez

tomorrow after I get back from the chiro....I'm going to can a bunch of zucchini, it sure was nice having jars of it this last winter to put into soups....kind of a filler..


----------



## Toffee

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Ain't gonna tell yall ya can't (hey I do stuff ya ain't spoused ta) but pumpkin be really dense an would be hard ta can at home. Crust would add even more ta the problem. Me, I prolly wouldn't. The eggs an condensed milk wouldn't bother me as much as the density a the pumpkin. Nother one a them "it ain't recommended" thins. Just my two coppers on it.


Thanks, I didn't think about the density factor as usually I make a chiffon pumpkin pie. This is normal mix though. I guess I will just thaw it and bake up a pie for my brother-in-law instead. It's his fav.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished eight pints of salsa


----------



## brightstar

Tacitus said:


> V8 juice? Bloody Mary Mix? They come in sealed containers. V8 actually comes in cans. Bloody Mary mix in bottles. Are those necessary to can? Or are you guys making them from scratch?


From scratch. Homemade V8 is soooo much better than store bought to me. My husband hates store V8 but will drink the homemade by the bucketfuls.


----------



## LincTex

brightstar said:


> From scratch. Homemade V8 is soooo much better than store bought to me.


Ohhh....Yummy! Did I miss the recipe for this somewhere?


----------



## brightstar

LincTex said:


> Ohhh....Yummy! Did I miss the recipe for this somewhere?


I'll have to get it from my mom in law. She makes it for everyone bc they always have a super over abundance of tomatoes.


----------



## rhiana

Anyone have plans for National Can It Forward Day?

http://www.freshpreserving.com/community/events/can-it-forward.aspx


----------



## brightstar

rhiana said:


> Anyone have plans for National Can It Forward Day?
> 
> http://www.freshpreserving.com/community/events/can-it-forward.aspx


I do! I do! I'm teaching a bunch of friends how to do water bath canning to get them started. We're all mid-20's and most of them have never been exposed to canning but want to learn how. So excited! Should have about 10 girls there


----------



## laverne

rhiana said:


> Anyone have plans for National Can It Forward Day?
> 
> http://www.freshpreserving.com/community/events/can-it-forward.aspx


I have a coworker who has been pestering me to teach her how to can meat  sounds like I will be busy on the 17th!


----------



## partdeux

Tacitus said:


> V8 juice? Bloody Mary Mix? They come in sealed containers. V8 actually comes in cans. Bloody Mary mix in bottles. Are those necessary to can? Or are you guys making them from scratch?


From scratch... I can not drink commercial Bloody Mary mix anymore. WAY TOO BLAND and salty! It has to sit for a minimum of 3 months before consuming. 6 months is better


----------



## Wellrounded

Quarts of potatoes today. I'm going to have to out up more shelves in the pantry. I've got room for 1500 quarts and 900 bottles (beer etc), so close to full now  I think I can fit twice this much if I reorganise a few things.


----------



## LilRedHen

Nine pints of okra.


----------



## Davarm

My tomatoes have slowed down quite a bit but the peppers are coming in pretty good, I managed to get a canner load of "Tomatoes and Green Chili's" done tonight.


----------



## Eddie

A few weeks ago I did 8 quarts of strawberry jam

Last week

12, 8oz jars of blue berry jam,

And this past weekend I did

6 quarts greet tomato relish. We have 100's of tomatoes about to come in. No way I could eat them all when the did ripen. Plus I just wanted to can something else.


----------



## Wellrounded

This is one corner of my pantry, the tidy corner. Not taking a pic of the other side


----------



## ZoomZoom

That looks real good Wellrounded!!! Nice job.

I'm doing something with a bushel or more of tomatoes today. Haven't decided what yet. I'm thinking tomato soup unless Mrs. ZZ is going to be late from work (as she does all the spicing and such). If she's late, I may just juice it, cook it down and can it as straight juice.


----------



## goshengirl

Wellrounded said:


> This is one corner of my pantry, the tidy corner. Not taking a pic of the other side


Pantry porn! 

I love it. You do awesome work. :beercheer:


----------



## Hooch

Bacon!! Yumyumyum


----------



## Salekdarling

Wellrounded said:


> This is one corner of my pantry, the tidy corner. Not taking a pic of the other side


That is a beautiful sight to behold. I wish I had a pantry. :dunno:


----------



## gun_nut

Jalapeno sweet pickles. I have put up 62 quarts so far. With 10 inches of rain in July, this was a bumper year for cukes.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Wellrounded said:


> This is one corner of my pantry, the tidy corner. Not taking a pic of the other side


Very nice indeed!


----------



## rhiana

Wellrounded said:


> This is one corner of my pantry, the tidy corner. Not taking a pic of the other side


So jealous, this is sooo beautiful!


----------



## Homestead Gal

Well, last week I canned peaches and this week it was cherry jam. I also have some zucchini to process. I also have need to dry can beans, rice, pasta and whatever else will fit in a wide mouth jar...'cept varmints.


----------



## LilRedHen

Field peas and grapes for wine made with whole grapes.


----------



## goshengirl

Homestead Gal said:


> I also have need to dry can beans, rice, pasta and whatever else will fit in a wide mouth jar...'cept varmints.


What do you have against varmints? They're protein.  (j/k)


----------



## Toffee

Have a quart of vegetable stock and one of corn in the canner. My first time using the pressure canner, so while it isn't as much as what some of you manage, I'm still excited.


----------



## neldarez

9 pints of zucchini/tomato sauce and 7 quarts of zucchini....I had never tried the sauce before, it was easy and really tasty! I had some left over so I cooked up some noodles tonight and poured it over and it was very good. It's so nice to can something you like!!:cheers:


----------



## Davarm

Ms Nelda, is that new avatar one of your recent works? 

Had to go to town today to take care of some ongoing issues(long story) and while I was there found boneless pork roast for $1.25 per pound so bought a 12 pounder and its in the canner now.

Also have 5 more quarts and 6 pints of tomatoes and chilis's ready to go in as soon as the canner cools down. Gonna let it cool way down......

Oh, almost forgot, 1 quart of leftover beans too.


----------



## Davarm

I took the grandson to town this afternoon to get him ice cream for being a "Good Boy" and found peaches for $1.00 per pound and wound up buying a few bags of them.

Just finished up with 12 pints and 12 quarts of peach preserves, they aren't as good as last years made from my peaches but still pretty good and well worth the time and trouble it took to make.


----------



## brightstar

Gooey walnuts and pecans like at the ice cream parlor. So easy and good


----------



## Davarm

brightstar said:


> Gooey walnuts and pecans like at the ice cream parlor. So easy and good


Would you care to share how you did those?

My oldest DD does something similar to the Ice Cream Parlor "stuff", she puts pecans and/or walnuts in jars and pours hot honey over them then lids the jars. They keep for quite a long time and are pretty good.

We've never had any spoil, they dont stay around long enough to go bad.


----------



## goshengirl

brightstar said:


> Gooey walnuts and pecans like at the ice cream parlor. So easy and good


Now it's just plain cruel to post that and not share how you did it.  

Please? :kiss:


----------



## brightstar

Hehe-gooey nuts (pecans or walnuts)


Rough chop and toast 5-6 lbs of nuts. Combine in stockpot 8 cups brown sugar, 2/3 cup cornstarch (or clear jel if you're more comfortable with that. I've never had problem with corn starch in this tho), 1.5 tsp vanilla extract, 1.5 tsp maple extract (can use all vanilla if desired), 6 cups cold water. Whisk together, bring to boil for 10 mins until thickened. Fill pints about 3/4 full with nuts, pour hot syrup over leaving an inch headspace. Water bath for 10 mins. They are a bazillion times better than store bought, I can eat them by the spoonful lol. Everyone who tries them steals a jar when they leave


----------



## Toffee

8thDayStranger said:


> Cantaloupe Jelly
> 
> 2 cups liquefyed cantaloupe (i use my blender / 4 cups chopped fruit makes about 2 cups liquid)
> 3 1/2 cups sugar
> 3 tablespoons lemon juice
> 1 pack dry pectin
> 
> pour cantaloupe liquid and lemon juice in large pot heat to almost boil to low boil.
> in small bowl mix 1/2 cup sugar and pectin (mix well)
> 
> pour into pot string contently.
> 
> add the remaining 3 cups one cup at a time string contently. bring to a low boil that you cant stur the biol out.
> 
> I'm anxious to try this one. She didn't send me any process times. Maybe someone can chime in on that part.


Could you do the same for honeydew or watermelon? We end up with a lot of those mixed cut fruit packs from the store.


----------



## goshengirl

brightstar said:


> Hehe-gooey nuts (pecans or walnuts)
> 
> Rough chop and toast 5-6 lbs of nuts. Combine in stockpot 8 cups brown sugar, 2/3 cup cornstarch (or clear jel if you're more comfortable with that. I've never had problem with corn starch in this tho), 1.5 tsp vanilla extract, 1.5 tsp maple extract (can use all vanilla if desired), 6 cups cold water. Whisk together, bring to boil for 10 mins until thickened. Fill pints about 3/4 full with nuts, pour hot syrup over leaving an inch headspace. Water bath for 10 mins. They are a bazillion times better than store bought, I can eat them by the spoonful lol. Everyone who tries them steals a jar when they leave


That sounds heavenly! Thank you! (Gotta put that in my recipe book!)


----------



## Davarm

Toffee said:


> Could you do the same for honeydew or watermelon? We end up with a lot of those mixed cut fruit packs from the store.


Someone made a post a while back about Watermelon jelly and now another one, gonna have to go to town and get a watermelon now.

I haven't had much luck at making jelly(thats why I make preserves) but I'm going to try it soon.


----------



## jeff47041

This was our haul yesterday morning. We canned 40 lbs of the tomatoes, making 2 kinds of spaghetti sauce, some not so tasty ketchup ( luckily only wasted 6 lbs of tomatoes on this) and then canned whole tomatoes.

The plan is to can the other approx. 50 lbs tonight..And the corn.


----------



## LincTex

jeff47041 said:


> some not so tasty ketchup ( luckily only wasted 6 lbs of tomatoes on this) .


Naww.... just dehydrate it some and make tomato paste out of it. Then see if that improves it.


----------



## goshengirl

jeff47041 said:


> This was our haul yesterday morning.


Lookin' good! :2thumb:


----------



## brightstar

Cinnamon apples cooking while I'm eating some split pea soup I canned a month ago. Never made it before, needs more salt next time but yummy besides that


----------



## rhiana

brightstar said:


> Cinnamon apples cooking while I'm eating some split pea soup I canned a month ago. Never made it before, needs more salt next time but yummy besides that


Cinnamon apples sound great!


----------



## Grimm

Sterilizing some jars for raspberry jam.


----------



## Grimm

3-12oz jars and 1 pint of low sugar raspberry jam in the water bath.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Toffee said:


> Could you do the same for honeydew or watermelon? We end up with a lot of those mixed cut fruit packs from the store.


Yeah I'm pretty sure you could. Especially the honeydew since its just like a cantaloupe. The lady who gave me that recipe makes watermelon as well and it is phenomenal. I have yet to try this. My cantaloupes are just now getting to be softball size so I still got awhile.

I got my hands on 50# of red taters today. I got the canner going on qts of taters right now. I'm going to attempt to freeze some as well. I'm going to try just blanching and freezing them and roasting them until almost done and freezing them to see which I like better. Never tried freezing potatoes at all. We never have leftovers lol. We love taters around here.


----------



## neldarez

Had to start canning some chicken breasts I bought on sale in April! Got 9 pints done tonight and have probably 15 pints for tomorrow. Also canned another 7 quarts of zucchini..........made apple (zucchini) pie today...turned out pretty good.


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> Had to start canning some chicken breasts I bought on sale in April!


Running out of freezer room?


----------



## brightstar

New recipe day! Trying a chicken curry, Italian meatball soup, and sweet and sour chicken

Edit:finished chicken curry and holy crap it's tasty. Going to have to make more bc this won't last long.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Running out of freezer room?


I didn't want them to get freezer burn as they were just in the original wrappings. I have another 18 pints done today............even when the canner is off I can hear the rocking hisss hisss hisss.....lol


----------



## rhiana

Found this canning planning sheet this week that I am having way too much fun with... Thought I'd share. 
http://www.nwedible.com/2012/07/more-organized-food-preservation-a-canning-planning-sheet.html


----------



## Toffee

3 quarts of bacon and a dozen half-pints of cantaloupe jelly, plus about a pint and a half for immediate use. We will he dropping the half-pint off at the in-laws for sure. Have 5 quarts of carrot-ginger soup ready to go after work tomorrow.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

42 pints of sweet corn, 5 quarts of green beans, and 6 quarts of tomato sauce


----------



## neldarez

We went to the big city today as my printer broke and I had to get a new one, when I got home I pulled the last of the carrots and got 6 pints done......yay


----------



## Davarm

Just a canner full of various leftovers her tonight.



neldarez said:


> We went to the big city today as my printer broke and I had to get a new one, when I got home I pulled the last of the carrots and got 6 pints done......yay


I dont even use my printer anymore, cost more to buy a pair of cartridges than the printer did with them already in it!!!:nuts:


----------



## LilRedHen

The Rooster & I shelled 3 five gallon buckets of peas today. The canner will be busy tomorrow. I also picked all those peas and peeled/cored/sliced 2 1/2 gallons of apples for the dehydrator. My hands are aching and thumbnails gone.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> Just a canner full of various leftovers her tonight.
> 
> I dont even use my printer anymore, cost more to buy a pair of cartridges than the printer did with them already in it!!!:nuts:


I just buy the refill kits for my printer. $2 for black and $6 for color. Each refills the cartridges 2-4 times.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

At my MILs canning her green beans for her. 20 qts so far. I get half for breaking them and canning them for her. Then I got 20 more qts at home to do. Plus 30# of potatoes. Plus about 10 qts of pears. Probably 20 pt of purple hull peas. Also still gotta make pepper jelly. Seems like ill never get done.


----------



## Toffee

Did 5 quarts of carrot-ginger soup, today. Think I might pull out a few things from the freezer and do a canning marathon Sunday and Monday, since those are my days off.


----------



## Toffee

Is it possible to can lemonade? At this point, there is no way we will have access to lemons post anything, so if we could can lemonade, that would be amazing.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> Is it possible to can lemonade? At this point, there is no way we will have access to lemons post anything, so if we could can lemonade, that would be amazing.


You can can lemonade concentrates. That was some of my first canning.

http://www.sbcanning.com/search/label/concentrates


----------



## debbluu

We can lemon juice. When my lemon tree is overflowing with lemons, we juice them and freeze or can the juice.


----------



## brightstar

Pints of tomato basil soup and Brunswick stew.


----------



## LilRedHen

29 pints of field peas and snaps.


----------



## greenm123

Look this is supposed to be a app where we can talk about how to survive with out power or anything so let start talking about that


----------



## Lake Windsong

greenm123 said:


> Look this is supposed to be a app where we can talk about how to survive with out power or anything so let start talking about that


You first. Go ahead and walk the walk, skip talking. Start with your cell phone and all it's glorious apps. Come back when you know how to find the right subforum.


----------



## PipLogan

Lake Windsong said:


> You first. Go ahead and walk the walk, skip talking. Start with your cell phone and all it's glorious apps. Come back when you know how to find the right subforum.


Amazing


----------



## neldarez

brightstar said:


> Pints of tomato basil soup and Brunswick stew.


I have never heard of Brunswick stew, what exactly is that? thanks


----------



## neldarez

greenm123 said:


> Look this is supposed to be a app where we can talk about how to survive with out power or anything so let start talking about that


excuse me, but this is the canning forum, you probably need to search elsewhere............:ignore:


----------



## camo2460

Just finished five pints of Cucumber relish and six pints of Indian pickles. The wife picked up 30 Lbs. of chicken legs and thighs for .49 cents per pound, gonna can some more chicken.


----------



## Grimm

greenm123 said:


> Look this is supposed to be a app where we can talk about how to survive with out power or anything so let start talking about that


Gee, I thought I was learning to live off the grid by canning the harvest from my garden.

FYI This is a website with a forum. The app is a secondary way to access the website. Most of us here don't use all those fancy toys.

Asshat.


----------



## Wellrounded

Toffee said:


> Is it possible to can lemonade? At this point, there is no way we will have access to lemons post anything, so if we could can lemonade, that would be amazing.


Can the juice, good for decades. Also dry and store the rind. In South Australia I grew up knowing lemonade as a carbonated drink, what you call lemonade (I think) we called lemon cordial. To make lemonade from canned juice just add sugar (or other sweetener), and water. To make something with bubbles Google brewed soda, heaps of recipes around.


----------



## camo2460

Hey guys you know the saying if a tree falls in the woods and nobody hears it, does it make a sound? Well I was just wondering if I don't have an "app" am I really here... and... and...and if the power goes out and I'm running on batteries.... OMG tilt, tick, tick, tilt


----------



## ras1219como

Grimm said:


> Gee, I thought I was learning to live off the grid by canning the harvest from my garden.
> 
> FYI This is a website with a forum. The app is a secondary way to access the website. Most of us here don't use all those fancy toys.
> 
> Asshat.


 Grimm if we were together right now I would give you a high five (or perhaps a fist bump your choice). Awesome!


----------



## Tacitus

greenm123 said:


> Look this is supposed to be a app...


"Asshat." Perfect.

Amazing that _that_ would be someone's first post.


----------



## brightstar

neldarez said:


> I have never heard of Brunswick stew, what exactly is that? thanks


Brunswick stew is a dish we grow up eating in North Carolina. Living in tn, no one makes it so I have to make our own. Here's the link for the recipe I use 

http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/2011/04/canning-brunswick-stew.html?m=1

It's like a veggie soup meets chicken stew meets pork.


----------



## goshengirl

brightstar said:


> Brunswick stew is a dish we grow up eating in North Carolina. Living in tn, no one makes it so I have to make our own. Here's the link for the recipe I use
> 
> http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/2011/04/canning-brunswick-stew.html?m=1
> 
> It's like a veggie soup meets chicken stew meets pork.


Thanks for the link - that looks like it's worth a try.


----------



## brightstar

goshengirl said:


> Thanks for the link - that looks like it's worth a try.


I've done a lot of her recipes from her blog and they've all been great. I use her cinnamon apples recipe and people beg for jars of it. I just double the cinnamon and throw in a dash of allspice too.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Wow no Brunswick stew in TN??!! It's all over down here. We eat gallons of the stuff over the winter.


----------



## brightstar

None where we are and pretty close to the nc border. It's kinda like there's no "real" BBQ here. We like the vinegar based and its only sweet tomato based here


----------



## LilRedHen

7 pints of okra today. I had to have a little rest


----------



## debbluu

5 pints of ground beef. 7 pints hamburger veggie soup.


----------



## Toffee

4 quarts of salmon on right now and just about to start on banana butter. Then I have a ton of stone fruit to take care of: plums, peaches, nectarines, etc.


----------



## goshengirl

Blackberry juice on schedule for Monday.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

brightstar said:


> None where we are and pretty close to the nc border. It's kinda like there's no "real" BBQ here. We like the vinegar based and its only sweet tomato based here


That's what killed me when I lived in Florida. All BBQ was covered in thick red sauce. I asked for some with no sauce and they looked at me like I had an alien growing out of my forehead. And we grew up with white sauce on our chicken. It seems nobody else in the country has heard of this.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Yesterday I did 5 pints of pear sauce, 2 pints of pear juice, and 9 gallons of grape juice concentrate (18 gallons when consumed). Many more grapes coming this week. Not sure if I'm happy or depressed about that


----------



## goshengirl

AdmiralD7S said:


> Yesterday I did 5 pints of pear sauce, 2 pints of pear juice, and 9 gallons of grape juice concentrate (18 gallons when consumed). Many more grapes coming this week. Not sure if I'm happy or depressed about that


What's your pear sauce like? My pears aren't producing yet, but I look forward to when they are. I'll be working on grape juice this week, too...


----------



## brightstar

Sloppy joe sauce canning now, just scored 200 jars off Craigslist for $25 and have no clue what to make for them lol.


----------



## Salekdarling

Making bone stock for the first time ever and canning it. Ohhh boy. Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## rhiana

brightstar said:


> Sloppy joe sauce canning now, just scored 200 jars off Craigslist for $25 and have no clue what to make for them lol.


nice craigslist score!


----------



## Salekdarling

My bone stock is still simmering away on the stove, but I do have a question about the canning process -

I eat a paleo diet and rely on all fat sources I can get. If I were to can the stock with the fat, will it ruin the seal on the lids considering the rings are only on finger tight? I'm very careful about making sure the lids, and the top of the jars are clean before starting the canning process. If I have to, I'll remove the fat and use it in something else. I don't like to waste. 

EDIT: Never mind. Following Ball's beef stock recipe so I don't screw up my batch. Fat will probably go in some soup I plan on making this weekend.


----------



## neldarez

I canned 7 quarts of tomato sauce with zucchini, and 9 pints of the sauce. Then tonight dh noticed that I had some peaches turning bad so I canned up 13 1/2 pints of peach jam after dinner. Getting ready to go to bed now but wanted to check and see what everyone did today! I love checking on this site to see what everyone is canning and I learn about so much stuff. This is off subject, but has anyone read the book "1 second after?" Just curious, interesting book, they were not prepared at all.......well, good night my friends, God Bless.............


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> I love checking on this site to see what everyone is canning and I learn about so much stuff.


Same here!

And yes, I've read that book (twice now). Tried to get DH to read it, but he just carried it around and never cracked the cover. Sigh. It does make you think, doesn't it?


----------



## neldarez

Hey goshen girl.....do you like my new dog? His name is t=bone....lol


----------



## Salekdarling

neldarez said:


> I canned 7 quarts of tomato sauce with zucchini, and 9 pints of the sauce. Then tonight dh noticed that I had some peaches turning bad so I canned up 13 1/2 pints of peach jam after dinner. Getting ready to go to bed now but wanted to check and see what everyone did today! I love checking on this site to see what everyone is canning and I learn about so much stuff. This is off subject, but has anyone read the book "1 second after?" Just curious, interesting book, they were not prepared at all.......well, good night my friends, God Bless.............


Got a recipe for that tomatoe sauce and zucchini? My grandparents just gave me a huge zucchini that I'd like to can.


----------



## Davarm

I canned up 6 pints of watermelon syrup I had in the fridge, leftover from candied watermelon rind.

Also did 12 1/2 pints jars of pimentos, my peppers have started producing hand over fist with the cool cloudy weather we've been having lately. Going to can about another case of them then start dehydrating and making Paprika out of some of them.

Tomorrow or the next day, gonna have to start canning the winter squash again, they are starting to pile up and if I dont get caught up I'll never get it all done.


Ms Nelda, my parents have a Parson Russel Terrier named "T-Bone".


----------



## LincTex

Salekdarling said:


> Fat will probably go in some soup I plan on making this weekend.


My wife makes soap with it.



neldarez said:


> This is off subject, but has anyone read the book "1 second after?" Just curious, interesting book, they were not prepared at all.......well, good night my friends, God Bless.........


It's a little sensationalist... but a good example of how bad things could get. I didn't like the ending.

"Lights Out" was more thrilling.


----------



## LincTex

Salekdarling said:


> ... just gave me a huge zucchini that I'd like to can.


Never heard of that. 
Dehydrating; yes. Canning, no.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I'm on my own today since kids are back to school. 

I have 1.5 bushels of tomatoes to do today. We normally do that as a 3 person job. I prep the tomatoes, son juices them and daughter runs support (e.g. gets the jars and canning equip ready, keeps things cleaned and organized...).

It's going to be a long day.


----------



## Salekdarling

neldarez said:


> I canned 7 quarts of tomato sauce with zucchini.


So, you can't do this, LincTex? I was asking for this recipe.



LincTex said:


> Never heard of that.
> Dehydrating; yes. Canning, no.


----------



## LincTex

Salekdarling said:


> So, you can't do this, LincTex? I was asking for this recipe.


I did a search for "how to can Zucchini" and came up with this?

http://foodinjars.com/2012/08/six-ways-to-preserve-zucchini/

Spread, pickles, relish and bread. 
No canning that I have found..... but I didn't do a thorough search.

Maybe it DOESN'T can.... you know, just like how you can't can lettuce?

I do know it dehydrates well.


----------



## Coastal

LincTex said:


> I did a search for "how to can Zucchini" and came up with this?
> 
> http://foodinjars.com/2012/08/six-ways-to-preserve-zucchini/
> 
> Spread, pickles, relish and bread.
> No canning that I have found..... but I didn't do a thorough search.
> 
> Maybe it DOESN'T can.... you know, just like how you can't can lettuce?
> 
> I do know it dehydrates well.


I just found that link yesterday too...I was making pickled beets, and was trying to figure out what to do with too much zucchini. I'm going to try pickling it like the article suggests.


----------



## LincTex

That might be worth a shot, though I am not fond of it. 
We dehydrate it, then run it through a blender to make flour, then mix it in with wheat flour to make bread. That's about the only way I'll eat it!


----------



## Coastal

LincTex said:


> That might be worth a shot, though I am not fond of it.
> We dehydrate it, then run it through a blender to make flour, then mix it in with wheat flour to make bread. That's about the only way I'll eat it!


Serious!? I had no idea you could make flour out of zucchini.


----------



## goshengirl

Miss Nelda, I LOVE your T-Bone. 
I always love seeing what comes up in your avatar spot - you are so good!


----------



## neldarez

This is the actual recipe for the zucchini in tomato.....
5 lbs. zucchini, seeded and chopped into 1 in. pieces, not peeled
2 ( 28) oz. cans of tomato puree
1/4 C green pepper
1 tsp garlic powder
1 TBs. Italian seasoning
1 tsp thyme
4 tsp salt

Combine tomato, pepper and spices and bring to boil. Stir in zucchini, bring to boil for a couple of minutes and put into jars. Pints 25 min,. and quarts 40. waterbath


I followed that recipe except that I used about 12 romas, skinned and diced up, 2 small cans of tomato paste, threw in a bunch of onion and diced up a whole green pepper...........also added a bit more italian seasoing. Tastes really good.........last night I made a dble batch, need a huge pot!! 10 lbs of zucchini ( after being diced_ 3 onions, 3 green peppers and 4 tomato paste and lots of roma tomatos..........yummy

I also canned just plain zucchini..........seed and chop into good size chunks, soup sized, then cover with boiling water and tsp salt, pressure can pints 30 min. and quarts 40 min at 10 lbs pressure. This is what I dump into stews.....it's pretty soft but sure adds to a stew or casserole and super easy to do. I only use my big zucchinis for all of these things cuz you cut the seeds out so might as well use up your big ones!


----------



## neldarez

I made a LOT of zucchini jelly last year also, it's surprisingly good.........allrecipes.com has some great recipes with zucchini and 1 box of jello........try different flavors.
Also, peel, seed and slice your zucchini up just like an apple and substitute in an apple pie............you'll be quite surprised!

I also have a great recipe for zucchini salsa.......I probably got it off of here!
I think I'm on the wrong place to be giving these recipes.....Tell me where I should go to post yet another zucchini recipe....it's called: Zucchini cutlets...........yum yum


----------



## AdmiralD7S

goshengirl said:


> What's your pear sauce like? My pears aren't producing yet, but I look forward to when they are. I'll be working on grape juice this week, too...


Honestly, I don't know yet. I'm experimenting a little bit this year. I canned pear slices last year, and they were extremely mushy, so I'm trying a sauce this year. I'm just getting back from TDY tonight, so I'll know in the next couple days. If I forget to post, give me a kick


----------



## neldarez

AdmiralD7S said:


> Honestly, I don't know yet. I'm experimenting a little bit this year. I canned pear slices last year, and they were extremely mushy, so I'm trying a sauce this year. I'm just getting back from TDY tonight, so I'll know in the next couple days. If I forget to post, give me a kick


My pears can up too soft for my liking also BUT they make incredible fruit leather...I put a jar (drained) in the blender with a pint of applesauce, blend and pour on dryer sheets......incredibly good


----------



## Salekdarling

neldarez said:


> This is the actual recipe for the zucchini in tomato.....
> 5 lbs. zucchini, seeded and chopped into 1 in. pieces, not peeled
> 2 ( 28) oz. cans of tomato puree
> 1/4 C green pepper
> 1 tsp garlic powder
> 1 TBs. Italian seasoning
> 1 tsp thyme
> 4 tsp salt
> 
> Combine tomato, pepper and spices and bring to boil. Stir in zucchini, bring to boil for a couple of minutes and put into jars. Pints 25 min,. and quarts 40. waterbath
> 
> I followed that recipe except that I used about 12 romas, skinned and diced up, 2 small cans of tomato paste, threw in a bunch of onion and diced up a whole green pepper...........also added a bit more italian seasoing. Tastes really good.........last night I made a dble batch, need a huge pot!! 10 lbs of zucchini ( after being diced_ 3 onions, 3 green peppers and 4 tomato paste and lots of roma tomatos..........yummy
> 
> I also canned just plain zucchini..........seed and chop into good size chunks, soup sized, then cover with boiling water and tsp salt, pressure can pints 30 min. and quarts 40 min at 10 lbs pressure. This is what I dump into stews.....it's pretty soft but sure adds to a stew or casserole and super easy to do. I only use my big zucchinis for all of these things cuz you cut the seeds out so might as well use up your big ones!


You are a doll! :kiss: Thank you for taking the time to put the recipe up for me.


----------



## Salekdarling

Look at that color!










Just pulled my bone broth out of the pressure canner. (Finally! Stock takes forever!) The very front jar is going into my refrigerator when it cools down. I accidentally dropped it sideways onto my kitchen island and broke whatever seal I had on it. Broth came out so I know that even if it does seal, the contents will spoil if i don't use it right away.

French Onion Soup sounds pretty good tomorrow. Already had five jars seal. I love that popping sound.


----------



## Asatrur

12 quarts of local peaches tonight with our 11yo helping out.


----------



## neldarez

had enough peaches left to make 13 more 1/2 pints of jam tonight. I need to go to the recipe part and share a peach recipe I just made, oh my gosh it was incredible!! I'll go do that, post it I mean.........lol


----------



## brightstar

25 lbs of grapes to jelly and juice. Was gifted them by a friend that grows them but doesn't eat them? She just likes the way they look growing. SMH


----------



## TheManComesAround

21 qts of Lobster Stock finished off today with about 7lbs of Bacon to follow tonite.  

We have a GREAT Crockpot Chili recipe, but I'm worried canning it will reduce the beans to mush. Any general thoughts on this? Mix the ingredients, but not crockpot it? Let the Pressure Canning work its magic?

Thanks and keep "rockin" !


----------



## goshengirl

TheManComesAround said:


> 21 qts of Lobster Stock finished off today with about 7lbs of Bacon to follow tonite.
> 
> We have a GREAT Crockpot Chili recipe, but I'm worried canning it will reduce the beans to mush. Any general thoughts on this? Mix the ingredients, but not crockpot it? Let the Pressure Canning work its magic?
> 
> Thanks and keep "rockin" !


I have never heard of lobster stock - that sounds awesome.

As for the chili, I have no personal advice to offer. My only thought would be to try a small batch like you've suggested (no crockpot) and see, or another alternative would be to leave the beans out and store them dry, and on the day that you use the chili prepare the beans separately and add them in. Of course, that kills the whole convenience factor.


----------



## brightstar

TheManComesAround said:


> 21 qts of Lobster Stock finished off today with about 7lbs of Bacon to follow tonite.
> 
> We have a GREAT Crockpot Chili recipe, but I'm worried canning it will reduce the beans to mush. Any general thoughts on this? Mix the ingredients, but not crockpot it? Let the Pressure Canning work its magic?
> 
> Thanks and keep "rockin" !


I can my chili with dry beans and they come out perfectly cooked after pressure canning. I usually put about 1/2-2/3cup dry beans per quart to make sure it doesn't suck up all the liquid or expand too much


----------



## TheManComesAround

Lobsters right now in the Northeast are priced nearly as cheap as hamburger - bad for the Lobstermen - Good for me. We had a small Lobster Boil this past weekend, and I had bought and steamed a few extras to have some meat in the freezer - Lobster Carbornara, Salads, etc....looking at it all and the shells going into the trash got me thinking about Lobster Bisque and maybe some Jambalaya, and thought - hey, we just finished some chicken stock - why not Lobster Stock! Seems to have come out well. We'll know for sure in a few months!

Brightstar, I like the idea of using the Dry beans, but was worried they'd be too "toothy", even after time in the canner. You bring up a good point about sucking up the liquid, too.....glad to hear someone has successfully tried it! That settles it!...next week's efforts will include canning Chili, and then some Bacon (also for the first time).


----------



## brightstar

Theman- here's a jar of chili I did using 1/2 cup of dry beans. Filled to 1 inch headspace with chili mixture/liquid so you can tell how much liquid was sucked up. Hope that helps


----------



## TheManComesAround

Thank you so much! The consistency looks great, too!


----------



## Toffee

6 half-pints of banana butter and 6 quarts peaches, some with cinnamon and all cut up differently, just to try it out.


----------



## neldarez

Toffee said:


> 6 half-pints of banana butter and 6 quarts peaches, some with cinnamon and all cut up differently, just to try it out.


This is the 2nd time I've read banana butter on here, never heard of it before....:scratch


----------



## Toffee

neldarez said:


> This is the 2nd time I've read banana butter on here, never heard of it before....:scratch


Yea, I'm not terribly impressed tbh. It needs so much lemon, then so much sugar that the banana flavor almost seemed a bit lost, but I only tasted the leftovers and not the canned stuff, so maybe that will be better in a couple weeks.


----------



## Grimm

Anyone have a good Kosher Dill recipe they care to share?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> This is the 2nd time I've read banana butter on here, never heard of it before....:scratch


We call it "Monkey Butter", does take some getting used to but makes really good PBJ sandwiches.


----------



## brightstar

Toffee said:


> Yea, I'm not terribly impressed tbh. It needs so much lemon, then so much sugar that the banana flavor almost seemed a bit lost, but I only tasted the leftovers and not the canned stuff, so maybe that will be better in a couple weeks.


I use lime instead of lemon in the recipe I use, think it tastes better. The lime isn't as overpowering.

Here's the recipe- http://www.food.com/recipe/jamaica-banana-jam-46287?layout=desktop


----------



## Grimm

5 qts of water cooling on the counter. I need to find the rest of the lids for my water jars...


----------



## SouthCentralUS

20 pints of beef about ready to come out of the canner. More tomorrow.


----------



## Guardian

7 quarts of vegetable beef soup.


----------



## neldarez

Please help!!!! We just had a gigantic storm hit us, out of the blue, I was in the middle of canning chicken........power went off with about 10 more minutes to go..............what do I do??


----------



## Reblazed

neldarez said:


> ......what do I do??


It's my understanding that if your pressure goes under the recommended amount, you just start the timing process again. I would think if the whole batch cools down I would keep it refrigerated until power is back up and start the complete canning procedure from the beginning again. This has never happened to me but that's how I'd feel safest.

just my opinion

.


----------



## neldarez

this is what interrupted my canning.........what do you think?? tornado??

I live just to the left of the cloud......


----------



## goshengirl

Wow, that's an impressive storm! I don't know that it's a tornado, but it's quite a sight!

As for the canning, I believe Reblazed is right. It's what I would do.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> this is what interrupted my canning.........what do you think?? tornado??
> 
> I live just to the left of the cloud......


YUP, a twisters in there somewhere, hopefully it didn't touch down.

Brings flashbacks from the storm that went through in the spring that just about got us!

BTW, What am I canning tonight - NOTHING, WUHU!


----------



## Toffee

Recanned two quarts of peaches and if they still didn't take, I will be making some peach cobbler, I suppose.


----------



## Davarm

Toffee said:


> Recanned two quarts of peaches and if they still didn't take, I will be making some peach cobbler, I suppose.


I'd just say they didn't seal and make the peach cobbler!


----------



## lotsoflead

apples and apple sauce for the next few days, at least 50 qts of each, then squash and pumpkins the next 4 days.


----------



## LincTex

Reblazed said:


> It's my understanding that if your pressure goes under the recommended amount, you just start the timing process again. I would think if the whole batch cools down


you didn't lose as much heat as you might think you did...Reblazed has it right, just get back up to temp/pressure and start the timer again


----------



## brightstar

Grape jelly and more grape jelly. Remind me next year to never accept this many grapes again. Already have 20 jars done and only halfway thru. If the world ends tomorrow, we will at least have pb&j-forever. Lol

Edit: forget more jelly, I'm just canning the rest of the juice ::smash::


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Another 20 pints of beef today. Tomorrow another 20 and the beef will be done.


----------



## Toffee

9 half-pints of plum/apricot preserves and I did make that cobbler after all. Gonna surprise everyone at work with it tomorrow.


----------



## brightstar

Attempting sauerkraut


----------



## SouthCentralUS

The last 18 pints of beef in the canner and I am done with that.


----------



## lilmissy0740

lotsoflead said:


> apples and apple sauce for the next few days, at least 50 qts of each, then squash and pumpkins the next 4 days.


How do you can your apples? Just the apples themselves or as a pie filling? I am looking to canning apples. To use in I smoothies, etc. not really for pies. Any suggestions?


----------



## camo2460

Just finished up 12 pints of butter, will be starting Kosher crispy dills, California mix tonight and forty pounds of chicken tomorrow along with some spaghetti sauce


----------



## Riverdale

15 Q potatoes
6 ½ P sausage
9 P blueberries
16 P green beans
10 Q mixed veggies


----------



## readytogo

Ketchup, Meatloaf, Fresh Mix Vegetables.


----------



## Hooch

1 quart of bacon, 1 quart n 1 pint of bacon fat, the rest is meatloaf...


----------



## partdeux

yesterday 19 qts of turkey vegetable soup and 25 pints of hungarian pepper rings
today, about 17 qts of bloody mary mix. One qt is likely to hit the fridge. I tried to short cut the time to get the third batch going... and my impatience had one jar literally peeing all over the kitchen as it boiled over and out the seal


----------



## rhiana

Carrots! I'm back to canning pounds and pounds of carrots


----------



## neldarez

SouthCentralUS said:


> Another 20 pints of beef today. Tomorrow another 20 and the beef will be done.


do you just cube it and can it? That's the only way I've ever done it or do you add something to it??


----------



## neldarez

camo2460 said:


> Just finished up 12 pints of butter, will be starting Kosher crispy dills, California mix tonight and forty pounds of chicken tomorrow along with some spaghetti sauce


wow......I repeat, wow! Hey, when you do the spaghetti sauce do you use the pressure canner or water bath??


----------



## lotsoflead

lilmissy0740 said:


> How do you can your apples? Just the apples themselves or as a pie filling? I am looking to canning apples. To use in I smoothies, etc. not really for pies. Any suggestions?


 as a pie filler, we run them thru the peeler slicer,. The same as page 17 in the Ball Blue book.. process them 20 min in the water bath canner.


----------



## hashbrown

This weekend 38 quarts of green beans, 35 quarts of chili, 21 quarts of pasta sauce and the last photo is last weekends tomato canning.


----------



## goshengirl

Looks great, hashbrown! :2thumb:

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## hashbrown

goshengirl said:


> Looks great, hashbrown! :2thumb:
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :wave:


Thanks! Happy to find this place, we do a lot of gardening and canning. We were over run with tomatoes last week, picked 20 bushel one day.


----------



## brightstar

Looks great hashbrown! Wish I had that many beans to can, been a bad year for them here.


----------



## hashbrown

brightstar said:


> Looks great hashbrown! Wish I had that many beans to can, been a bad year for them here.


 We have had bumper crops this was after picking half a row. artydance:


----------



## Davarm

Garlic dill jalapenos last night, taking the today off.


----------



## Toffee

hashbrown said:


> We have had bumper crops this was after picking half a row. artydance:


That is one big tomato there


----------



## Seasoned-prepper

*My very favorite to can... It's so pretty and taste awesome!*

Pickled peppers and cabbage, I've tried using regular cabbage but nothing compares to the red cabbage. Taste and looks great.


----------



## jeff47041

I just finished canning the last of our corn. Froze half, canned half. 
We also had an annual party this weekend and it rained a lot. Only half as many people showed up as normally do. So, out of 17 turkeys cooked, 8 were left over. I brought one sliced one and froze it. And brought one home and canned it today.


----------



## Davarm

Davarm said:


> Garlic dill jalapenos last night, taking the today off.


Thought I was taking the day off, DD's had a bag of tomatillos that looked like they would go bad so I made up a batch of green enchilada sauce, jut took 9 pints out of the canner.

Now, I'm gonna take tomorrow(the rest of today) off unless I get surprised again.


----------



## Salekdarling

Canning low carb beef stew today.


----------



## Seasoned-prepper

Sausage zuchini or zucchini soup ....7qts done several more jars to fill...plus two meals from it also...started my sauerkraut ...


----------



## brightstar

Seasoned-prepper said:


> Sausage zuchini or zucchini soup ....7qts done several more jars to fill...plus two meals from it also...started my sauerkraut ...


Can you share your soup recipe pls?


----------



## neldarez

brightstar said:


> Can you share your soup recipe pls?


yes yes please........and the sausage zucchini?


----------



## neldarez

Taught a friend to can last week, we canned 24 pints of chicken....today we canned 26 1/2 pints of peach jam and 21 quarts of peaches....she was jumping all over the kitchen hoopin and hollerin that she was now a can can girl! whew, younger people wear me out!!


----------



## Tank_Girl

neldarez said:


> Taught a friend to can last week, we canned 24 pints of chicken....today we canned 26 1/2 pints of peach jam and 21 quarts of peaches....she was jumping all over the kitchen hoopin and hollerin that she was now a can can girl! whew, younger people wear me out!!


That's going to me in a short while Ms.Neldarez!

All sorts of excited about canning! :2thumb:


----------



## neldarez

Tank_Girl said:


> That's going to me in a short while Ms.Neldarez!
> 
> All sorts of excited about canning! :2thumb:


lol, you go girlfriend!!:goodluck:


----------



## Davarm

I technically took the 3rd off but at about 12:15am I canned a load of leftovers, it was really today, not yesterday but this day or that day... whatever day it was -it was about 3 or 4 hours ago...... lol

I cleaned out the fridge and came up with 3 quarts navy bean soup, 3 quarts of beef pot roast with potatoes and carrots and a quart of baked beans(home made from scratch) that needed to be canned or tossed out.

Decided not to throw em out!


----------



## brightstar

Black bean salsa soup


----------



## camo2460

brightstar said:


> Black bean salsa soup


My goodness that sounds good, please post the recipe


----------



## brightstar

Black bean salsa soup

Dried black beans soaked for 1 hour

In every pint jar, add 1 cup dried black beans, 1/4 cup salsa, 3Tbsp chopped onion, and dash of cumin. Fill with broth of choice (I like beef) to 1". Process at 11lbs for 75 mins. Super easy  I like it heated with some fritos thrown in


----------



## hashbrown

A few jalapenos and some jalapeno jelly. Canned veggy soup last week all ingredients were fresh from the garden.


----------



## Seasoned-prepper

brightstar said:


> Can you share your soup recipe pls?


You may want to make a small batch first to get it to your own taste.
This was the first time i made this so i doctored it up still think it needs something. I also added cabbage more sausage n tomato's, my own cut off the cob corn,celery, more spices. 
If you ever had Minestrone Soup it taste similar.

Seasoned is still alive hahaha.

Zucchini Sausage Soup for Canning

1 ½ lbs sausage
¼ cup olive oil 
3 onions, chopped
3 peppers, chopped
24 cups cubed zucchini, do not peel
3 cans (14oz) diced tomatoes
3 cups sliced carrots
12 cups stock
6 cups water
1T salt
1T seasoning salt
1T. pepper
1T Italian seasonings

In a large stockpot (I used a 14 quart pot), heat up olive oil and add sausage, onions and peppers. Cook until the sausage is no longer pink and the veggies are soft. Add remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil and let simmer a few minutes.

Mrs. Seasoned lmao


----------



## neldarez

brightstar said:


> Black bean salsa soup
> 
> In every pint jar, add 1 cup dried black beans, 1/4 cup salsa, 3Tbsp chopped onion, and dash of cumin. Fill with broth of choice (I like beef) to 1". Process at 11lbs for 75 mins. Super easy  I like it heated with some fritos thrown in


would I just dble it to make a quart? would I go to 90 minutes then? This sounds good!


----------



## brightstar

neldarez said:


> would I just dble it to make a quart? would I go to 90 minutes then? This sounds good!


Yep! The only thing for sure is no more than 1 cup beans per pint or 2 cups per qt, they might swell too much. My mom in law adds bell pepper and jalepenos to hers. I leave mine pretty plain so whoever is eating can add to their liking. My husband add chips, fresh tomato, a plop of sour cream, and a few slices jalepeno. I forgot in first post to soak your beans for an hour first. I've also used black beans from a can when I didn't have any on hand and it turned out good too.


----------



## Freyadog

Davarm said:


> I technically took the 3rd off but at about 12:15am I canned a load of leftovers, it was really today, not yesterday but this day or that day... whatever day it was -it was about 3 or 4 hours ago...... lol
> 
> I cleaned out the fridge and came up with 3 quarts navy bean soup, 3 quarts of beef pot roast with potatoes and carrots and a quart of baked beans(home made from scratch) that needed to be canned or tossed out.
> 
> Decided not to throw em out!


Hey guy, got a question. When you can leftover potatoes do they get mushy? I always hesitate when it comes to leftover potatoes.


----------



## ndutchak1985

7 pints, meatloaf, 8 pints homemade pizza sauce, 5 quarts homemade spaghetti sauce this week.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Beyond the 36 quarts of grape concentrate (GC) we did last week, we did 24 more quarts Friday, 14 quarts last night, and 29 pints tonight. That's 90 quarts of GC, which will make 40 gallons of juice...and there's still around 15 quarts of GC on the vines still... *headdesk*


----------



## neldarez

ndutchak1985 said:


> 7 pints, meatloaf, 8 pints homemade pizza sauce, 5 quarts homemade spaghetti sauce this week.


you can your spaghetti sauce in pressure canner? I start getting nervous about adding onion and peppers etc cuz they said it takes away the acid of the tomatoes.........what do you think?


----------



## camo2460

brightstar said:


> Black bean salsa soup
> 
> Dried black beans soaked for 1 hour
> 
> In every pint jar, add 1 cup dried black beans, 1/4 cup salsa, 3Tbsp chopped onion, and dash of cumin. Fill with broth of choice (I like beef) to 1". Process at 11lbs for 75 mins. Super easy  I like it heated with some fritos thrown in


Thank you Brightstar sounds great and this is going on my to can list


----------



## Grimm

Four 3/4 pint jars of low sugar raspberry jam in the waterbath.


----------



## Freyadog

Have 14 quarts of chicken broth in the canner at the moment. In the morning I will take the chicken and all the tomato stuff and seasonings and make the poppycosh( have no idea how to spell it) minus the pasta and sour cream and then get it canned. This will be the makings from 10 of our roosters.


----------



## hashbrown

Kind of a slow day here but still managed 13 quarts of pickled beets. We will be ran over with apples in another week or so.


----------



## Davarm

NOTHING, I'm out of jars!

Gonna be time to level the house again soon.lol


----------



## brightstar

Davarm said:


> NOTHING, I'm out of jars!
> 
> Gonna be time to level the house again soon.lol


I'm right behind ya, down to 9 quarts then out.


----------



## hashbrown

We have used everything we had even broke out the old blue jars this year. We have been buying at least 5 boxes of quarts every week and are still always out.


----------



## jeff47041

neldarez said:


> you can your spaghetti sauce in pressure canner? I start getting nervous about adding onion and peppers etc cuz they said it takes away the acid of the tomatoes.........what do you think?


We do ours in pressure canner on the ones that we add things like peppers and onions. 
I have to take every precaution here. If anyone would get sick from something we canned, the lovely one would ban canning completely. And I'm also scared of hurting my grand daughter. Might as well do what is proven safe.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 10-1/2 pints of butter. I'm running out of shelves, going to have to order another unit.


----------



## Toffee

I've got 3 quarts of chicken stock and 4 pints of hot dogs cooling. Did 2 dry pack, one with bbq sauce and one with pickled cabbage/garlic/etc. Hopefully the husband likes it, because if he does I'm going to go pick up about 10 more packages haha Only 50 cents a package is a good deal.
ETA: The bbq hot dogs practically exploded. I apparently didn't leave enough headspace and the lid bent all funky. Other than that it looks as though everything sealed, but they are still cooling.


----------



## Davarm

camo2460 said:


> Just finished 10-1/2 pints of butter. I'm running out of shelves, going to have to order another unit.


They dont all have to go on shelves!

Just add another coffee or end table, if you dress it up right no one would ever guess it's canned goods.


----------



## LivinGreen

Rookie here just canned 15 pints of garlic dill pickles. AND I tried them today and they taste great! I was SO worried they'd taste like crap and I'd waste all those cucs, but it came out great. Im pumped, at 50+, my 1st year canning and it is SO comforting knowing if the SHTF, I can can!

PS. I LOVE the ping, ping, ping sound of lids sealing!
A fav childhood memory came back. -Had to share as the wife doesnt care.


----------



## Davarm

We had a watermelon today so I cut up the rind and made "Hot Garlic Pickled Watermelon Rind".


----------



## hashbrown

Not really canning today more like bottling. Made 3 gallons of wine and corked a few bottles of 5 year old.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Another 12 quarts of grape concentrate and some beef stew canned. I also got 5 more gallons of blackberry juice started into wine today.

Sounds like Hashbrown and I had the same idea today


----------



## Halloween

5 lbs of ground beef and 12 lbs of marinated chicken pieces


----------



## neldarez

when I got home today from church and then the county fair...I took all the jars of zucchini/tomato sauce that I had canned last week, opened them, reheated and they are pressure canning right now. I canned them waterbath last week thinking I had more than enough tomatoes in there but just don't have peace about this..........I feel much better now, it sucks doing the job 2 xs but I'm sure its much safer.............


----------



## UncleJoe

Just shut the flame off on 14 pints of wax beans.


----------



## debbluu

5 pints chicken stock. One didn't seal


----------



## Davarm

We emptied a few jars this weekend so I made a couple pints of pickled cactus!


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> We emptied a few jars this weekend so I made a couple pints of pickled cactus!


sometimes I worry about you Dave!!


----------



## Justaguy987

I might get to make a real post in this thread soon!!! I just talked my WIFE into looking at some canning stuff. She knows nothing about canning and I only know what I remember from all the canning my mom did growing up.


----------



## camo2460

Davarm said:


> We emptied a few jars this weekend so I made a couple pints of pickled cactus!


I'm going to try pickling some Purselane, ever had any experience with it?


----------



## Davarm

camo2460 said:


> I'm going to try pickling some Purselane, ever had any experience with it?


I've got some growing around the property, know its supposed to be edible but have never done more than nibbled at it a few times.

Guess I see another experiment coming up!lol


----------



## LincTex

camo2460 said:


> I'm going to try pickling some Purselane, ever had any experience with it?


Pigweed?!?!?!!?!?! Why bother!!!


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> sometimes I worry about you Dave!!


Yea Ms Nelda, sometimes I worry about myself but not for the pickled cactus though!lol

My dad has a big spineless "Cow Tongue" cactus in his yard that he got somewhere, New Mexico, I think and he brought me a few pads of it. I planted it in two beds in the front yard and its taken off and is growing pretty well.

Besides the pickle, its pretty good cut into strips and cooked up with scrambled eggs. Its fruit is supposed to be a "super fruit" but I've only had one ripen so far and just left it growing, not enough to mess with yet.


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> Pigweed?!?!?!!?!?! Why bother!!!


Linc, purslane is a low growing plant thats a little slimy(kinda like aloe vera) but it doesn't taste too bad, just not good enough(to me anyway) to make it a regular part of my garden.

Pigweed! That stuff should be illegal!lol


----------



## Hooch

so many creative canners here...motivates me to do more..love love love it! :flower:


----------



## LincTex

Davarm said:


> purslane is a low growing plant thats a little slimy....
> Pigweed!


They are in the same family. I'd rather not have either one around.


----------



## neldarez

stink bugs ruined the majority of my tomatoes this year, yellow hard splotch/spots....looked it up online and it's stinkbugs...didn't even know we had those, I know it now! chickens are eating lots and lots of maters...anyway, picked enough good ones to make spaghetti sauce and can it tonight......oh my gosh, what a huge amount of work....I don't think I'll do that again........22 lbs of maters and I ended up with 7 quarts and 3 pints of tomato sauce. The book said to put lemon juice in each jar to make sure there was enough acid and I can taste the lemon juice....grrrrr......absolutely not worth the 6 hours of chopping and cooking down. I need a bubble bath about now...........:dunno:


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> They are in the same family. I'd rather not have either one around.


Guess I learned something, didn't know they were related, I do think I'll pass on making "Pickled Purslane" though - not quite that adventurous.

Did make you your jar of "Special" pickled peppers, thought about putting a ghost pepper in just for grins but thought I'd play nice.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> stink bugs ruined the majority of my tomatoes this year, yellow hard splotch/spots....looked it up online and it's stinkbugs...didn't even know we had those, I know it now! chickens are eating lots and lots of maters...anyway, picked enough good ones to make spaghetti sauce and can it tonight......oh my gosh, what a huge amount of work....I don't think I'll do that again........22 lbs of maters and I ended up with 7 quarts and 3 pints of tomato sauce. The book said to put lemon juice in each jar to make sure there was enough acid and I can taste the lemon juice....grrrrr......absolutely not worth the 6 hours of chopping and cooking down. I need a bubble bath about now...........:dunno:


I'm with ya on the work it takes to make tomato sauce, dont think I'm gonna make it next year. I'm going to just settle on canned whole tomatoes like I've been doing.

Sometimes if I'm concerned abut my tomatoes not being acidic enough(some of my verities are low acid), I'll put in a few spoons of distilled white vinegar in each jar, its pretty taste neutral and will bring the PH down enough to make it safe to water bath.

Toss a little Epsom Salts into that bath water, it'll put you right to sleep!


----------



## neldarez

long day, 39 1/2 pints of pear jam and 6 quarts of pears..........cooked a turkey that I had since Christmas and will start making turkey soup in a couple of days, took a little break and practiced shooting a bit.....that was a lot more fun than all the canning!!


----------



## Davarm

39 1/2 pints of pear jam? Way to go!

I do think you have your priorities straight though, the "shooting" does sound like more fun, even better if the targets are moven!artydance:


----------



## Navajo

beets.....yeach....i don't eat them..others do


----------



## camo2460

LincTex said:


> They are in the same family. I'd rather not have either one around.


Linc I'm curious as to why you think that Purse Lane and Pigweed are in the same family. Also may I ask why you have such a dislike for these plants, both are very edible and full of nutrients and grow very well in a garden. I've eaten both Purselane and pigweed (Lambs Quarters) for years and find them both very palatable.


----------



## farright

this is my first time using a pressure canner was gonna try taters and carrots. My question is what cans up better red taters or russets both on sale for cheap. Thanks all in advance.


----------



## LincTex

camo2460 said:


> Linc I'm curious as to why you think that Purse Lane and Pigweed are in the same family.


They are both of the same Genus; *Portulaca*

Purslane: _Portulaca oleracea_
Pigweed: _Portulaca bicolor_



camo2460 said:


> Also may I ask why you have such a dislike for these plants, both are very edible and full of nutrients and grow very well in a garden. I've eaten both Purselane and pigweed (Lambs Quarters) for years and find them both very palatable


I might doubt that.... Lambsquarter is _Chenopodium berlandieri_


----------



## ras1219como

LincTex said:


> They are both of the same Genus; Portulaca
> 
> Purslane: Portulaca oleracea
> Pigweed: Portulaca bicolor
> 
> I might doubt that.... Lambsquarter is Chenopodium berlandieri


Pigweed is not in the same genus as purslane. Pigweed is amaranthaceae amaranthus. It is similar to lambs quarters but not the same plant.

http://www.aihd.ku.edu/foods/Pigweed.html


----------



## ras1219como

camo2460 said:


> I'm going to try pickling some Purselane, ever had any experience with it?


Try this recipe

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/sweet-pickled-purslane-stems.aspx


----------



## Wellrounded

This is the problem with common names. They vary from area to area, you are both right and I'm sure if we did a bit of research we'd fine a dozen other plants called 'Pig Weed'. The locals here call mesembryanthemums pig weed!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Well, it's not canned yet, but girlfriend and I pressed out 9 pints of juice from something around 1/2 a bushel of Bartlett pears. Chickens and turkeys love the scraps, so no waste there. Tomorrow evening I'll do what's left, and should can around 20 pints.


----------



## Wellrounded

14 Quarts of leek and potato soup base today. I've been busy outside for the last few weeks and I'm WAY behind with canning....


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> pressed out 9 pints of juice from something around 1/2 a bushel of Bartlett pears.


You don't like to can sliced pears? I wonder how they dehydrate....


----------



## Hooch

chicken soup with carrots, onions n garlic from the garden... 

my friends mother in law made peach jam and gave my friend a few jars..It is amazing so Im thinking Im going to have to make some myself sometime.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

farright said:


> this is my first time using a pressure canner was gonna try taters and carrots. My question is what cans up better red taters or russets both on sale for cheap. Thanks all in advance.


I have canned both and the only difference I see is the red has more starch.


----------



## Seasoned-prepper

*Need some help!*

Could someone share canning recipes for potato's ,butter,cream cheese and Velveeta. Thanks in advance. Never had much luck with potato's. I Have searched the canning area but so many reply's...I Got lost... HELP Please 
Thanks Mrs.Seasoned


----------



## AdmiralD7S

LincTex said:


> You don't like to can sliced pears? I wonder how they dehydrate....


I did around 30 quarts last year. Put several full days of work into peeling, coring/ slicing, and canning. In the end, I had pink mush. I didn't mind the color, but the texture was very unappetizing. Not sure if i did something wrong, but decided to try something different this year. Happy I did the juice...it tastes great!


----------



## tiredsailor

28 pints of apple butter canned from our red apples. Granny Smiths ready in a couple weeks for canning (pies and applesauce). Sure is rewarding to grow your own food. Canned granysmiths make some fantastic cobbler also. Won't can more than 100 quarts. Significant other wants canning wall built in our canning room before I fill the space with filled canning jar boxes.


----------



## lazydaisy67

12 Quarts of chili stock. Will do surprise raspberry jam tomorrow with some tomatoes and more chili probably on saturday.


----------



## neldarez

lazydaisy67 said:


> 12 Quarts of chili stock. Will do surprise raspberry jam tomorrow with some tomatoes and more chili probably on saturday.


I still haven't made good chili....don't know why I can't make it....frustrating,
Picked up 4 boxes of oh henry peaches today, was given 3 buckets of ripe plums and 1 bucket of tomatoes that were worth saving out of my garden. Dining room is filled with crates and buckets and boxes of jars! lol, too tired tonight, will start on the plums when I get home tomorrow....I still have a lot of plum jam and plum sauce ( I love that stuff!) from last year....guess I could give some to the kids for Christmas.........apples will be coming my way very soon......I always buy goldens, they're my favorite and you don't have to add sugar to them! Happy canning everyone! P.s. if anyone gets bored or runs out of things to do, you're welcome to come to my house!!


----------



## Davarm

Ms Nelda, I'm not telling you this but........

Something you can do is to cook up a pot of beans to the point that the juice is thick then add a few cans of your favorite canned chili from the grocery store. Hide the cans and make sure no one can see them then serve it and say its home made.

Unless you're feeding a chili connoisseur, they probably wont know the difference.



neldarez said:


> I still haven't made good chili....don't know why I can't make it....frustrating,


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Ms Nelda, I'm not telling you this but........
> 
> Something you can do is to cook up a pot of beans to the point that the juice is thick then add a few cans of your favorite canned chili from the grocery store. Hide the cans and make sure no one can see them then serve it and say its home made.
> 
> Unless you're feeding a chili connoisseur, they probably wont know the difference.


the chili fairy would know.............my life would be riddled with guilt and condemnation............I could never hold my head up again.( which I'm having trouble doing right this minute as my sleeping pill has kicked in big time!! la dee daa..............o....I best go to bed..........I'll think tomorrow...


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> Not sure if I did something wrong, but decided to try something different this year.


"Fruit rolls ups" (regardless of flavor) are almost entirely dehydrated pear puree (with sugar, color and other flavors added).

That should give you some more ideas for your pears!


----------



## buggy

I just did a small batch of pickled green beans! My daughter asked if I could make some for Bloody Marys, says they are very expensive to buy at the store. I found many recipes and chose one with garlic cloves, honey, pickling spices, etc. I haven't tasted them but it smelled really good! The hardest part was packing the long green beans into the jars all straight and nice.


----------



## neldarez

40 1/2 pints of plum jam..........12 go to the person who gave me the plums as a thank you..........feeling like I accomplished something today! Just watched Olympus has Fallen on the ppv........filthy language but a good movie....pretty darn violent........


----------



## hashbrown

Yesterday, mators and sauce


----------



## Davarm

camo2460 said:


> I'm going to try pickling some Purselane, ever had any experience with it?


Your idea got the best of me, last night I walked through my garden and picked a few bags of purslane and tonight I'm going to try making a sweet pickle with it.

I'm hoping that the vinegar will cut the slime like it does with okra and cactus when you pickle them. I'll let it sit in the jars a week or two then try it out and post how it came out.


----------



## txgirl

18 1/2 pints of jalapeno jelly and 6 1/2 pints peach ginger jam. I'm new to canning so its not much, But really enjoyed it.


----------



## txgirl

txgirl said:


> 18 1/2 pints of jalapeno jelly and 6 1/2 pints peach ginger jam. I'm new to canning so its not much, But really enjoyed it.


Oops. Pints, not 1/2 pints


----------



## ras1219como

Made my first batch of blueberry jelly. I'm pretty excited to try it


----------



## lazydaisy67

12 more quarts of chili, 12 pints of applesauce. Still have 2 5-gallon buckets and a big cooler full of apples to do for first pick. Will do apple pie filling and apple butter tomorrow. 2nd apple pick will probably be next weekend. Will prolly do more of the same. Made the two best freaking apple pies of my life yesterday. Then made fresh, homemade goat milk ice cream to put on top. Hubby said he thought he had died and gone to heaven, so guess it was good.


----------



## neldarez

picked 3 buckets of tomatoes today to can just as tomatoes, by the time I cut away all the bad stuff, I had 3 quarts of tomatoes! 1 quart broke in the canner............Told hubby, let the chickens in there cuz I'm done with those tomatoes! For the 1st time ever, we had a bug attack our tomatoes and the damage is without end!! Stink bugs, didn't even know what they were until now, yellow hard bitter spots on the tomatoes.....I have 22 plants that are full of wounded tomatoes.....I called a friend who has lots of tomatoes and asked if I could buy some of his but he said no, I could have them. Later this week he will call so I can go and pick some.........Ive never had this happen before, I'm the one who always gives everyone their veggies, strange feeling...:brickwall::brickwall:


----------



## Davarm

Three pints of sweet pickled Purslane, gonna give it a week or so then open a jar and test it out. If its any good, I have a bunch more growing in the yard and garden.



neldarez said:


> picked 3 buckets of tomatoes today to can just as tomatoes, by the time I cut away all the bad stuff, I had 3 quarts of tomatoes! 1 quart broke in the canner............Told hubby, let the chickens in there cuz I'm done with those tomatoes! For the 1st time ever, we had a bug attack our tomatoes and the damage is without end!! Stink bugs, didn't even know what they were until now, yellow hard bitter spots on the tomatoes.....I have 22 plants that are full of wounded tomatoes.....I called a friend who has lots of tomatoes and asked if I could buy some of his but he said no, I could have them. Later this week he will call so I can go and pick some.........Ive never had this happen before, I'm the one who always gives everyone their veggies, strange feeling...:brickwall::brickwall:


In the last 2 garden years we've had so many new kinds of pests hit the garden I'm surprised we've gotten as much as we have.

I'm scared to think what next year will bring.


----------



## txgirl

masterspark said:


> Peach ginger jam sounds yummy! Would you mind sharing the recipie?


I found it on allrecipes.com, here is a snapshot of it


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Yesterday 20 pints of pork. I will have to get a fantastic deal before I do any more pork. I canned 13 pints 3 months ago and the smell made me nauseous and again this time. We don't eat pork but a sale is a sale and we might have to eat it.

Today 28 pints of beef roast (which smells yummy) and since I can't stand to have just 8 pints in the canner I decided to clean out the freezer. 5 pints of smoked sausage, 1 pint of chicken and 3 pints of Italian sausage.


----------



## neldarez

SouthCentralUS said:


> Yesterday 20 pints of pork. I will have to get a fantastic deal before I do any more pork. I canned 13 pints 3 months ago and the smell made me nauseous and again this time. We don't eat pork but a sale is a sale and we might have to eat it.
> 
> Today 28 pints of beef roast (which smells yummy) and since I can't stand to have just 8 pints in the canner I decided to clean out the freezer. 5 pints of smoked sausage, 1 pint of chicken and 3 pints of Italian sausage.


when you can sausage, do you do it like hamburger? Taking off all the grease and then canning as crumbles?
I got 14 quarts of peaches put up tonight, on the way to buy the peaches I saw a huge black bear......stopped and looked at me so I got to watch it a little bit... they are so big and powerful looking, that was an awesome bonus!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

The sausage was links so did not crumble.


----------



## Davarm

I'm not actually canning anything but I've been getting my winter squash cooked, drained and frozen. When I get it all done I'm going to thaw it all and go on a canning marathon, I said this year I wasn't going to let it all pile up and have it all to do at one time but.....

I only planted half as many as I did last year but the grasshoppers and squash bugs were good to me this year, at least with the winter squash anyway.

The way it's looking we'll be able to have several pies a week until it comes in again next year.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> d go on a canning marathon, I said this year I wasn't going to let it all pilI'm not actually canning anything but I've been getting my winter squash cooked, drained and frozen. When I get it all done I'm going to thaw it all ane up and have it all to do at one time but.....
> 
> I only planted half as many as I did last year but the grasshoppers and squash bugs were good to me this year, at least with the winter squash anyway.
> 
> The way it's looking we'll be able to have several pies a week until it comes in again next year.


Dave, I thought you could only can squash in chunks, is that right?

Made turkey soup/stew today, had it for dinner and for once it was actually real good! Canned 6 quarts.......


----------



## Davarm

I'm down to 2 squash left in the house, when they are done I'll bring the second load in. I have about as many still outside as I had inside so I'm almost halfway done with the cooking and freezing.

Some of these things are 3 feet long, almost a foot in diameter, and have a similar taste to butternut squash.



neldarez said:


> Dave, I thought you could only can squash in chunks, is that right?


Well Ms Nelda, if thats true these things I grow must not be squash!lol Seriously, I treat them like pumpkin and have never had a problem with canning them.

I remove the seeds, peel, cut into pieces then bake them until they are completely done and mushy. They go into a strainer overnight to let as much liquid drip out as possible then I've been pitching them into the freezer.

When I can em I just fill the jars(quarts) and pressure them at 10psi for 90 minutes.

These squash "Jumbo Pink Banana" have a high moisture content and wont make a pie unless you drain them thoroughly after they cook. They are just as good for pies as sugar pumpkins but you do have to drain them well first.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Still doing some apples here. Have canned apple sauce, apple butter, plain apples in syrup and apple pie filling. Also made apple pie, apple bread and dehydrated some. Yesterday I was getting to my tomatoes and making spaghetti sauce. I like to puree the chunks because the raptors turn their noses up at chunky veggies in their pasta. The lid popped off my blender and molten tomatoes splashed all over me. All in all it could have been worse. I only have 5 or 6 blisters on my wrist.


----------



## brightstar

lazydaisy67 said:


> Still doing some apples here. Have canned apple sauce, apple butter, plain apples in syrup and apple pie filling. Also made apple pie, apple bread and dehydrated some. Yesterday I was getting to my tomatoes and making spaghetti sauce. I like to puree the chunks because the raptors turn their noses up at chunky veggies in their pasta. The lid popped off my blender and molten tomatoes splashed all over me. All in all it could have been worse. I only have 5 or 6 blisters on my wrist.


Oh no!! Been there done that. I bought an immersion blender for less than $20 and love it. Highly recommend one, I haven't used my big blender or food processor since I got it over a year ago.


----------



## Toffee

Did up 5 quarts of pickles yesterday and 1 of eggs and cauliflower in the fridge.


----------



## Meerkat

I could have got 50lb.s of potatoes for 12.00 but wasn't in the mood to can this week.


----------



## neldarez

peaches are turning faster than I can get them canned!! 23 1/2 pints of peach jam, 7 quarts of peaches, 1 peach pie and have the rest of the turkey carcass cooking for more stew/soup.......I'm feeling pretty much like Wonder Woman today!!:teehee:


----------



## AdmiralD7S

8 quarts of pear juice that we finished pressing tonight. Now nothing until peas show up in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## LilRedHen

Picked 4 five gallon buckets of peas yesterday and shelled till 8:30 last night. Have the 2nd double stack of pints in the canner now and 6 more pints to go. This is the 3rd picking. There are still green ones and blooms on the vines. I AM DONE WITH PEAS!


----------



## Grimm

3 pints of green beans in the canner now. Its not much but what can I say?! We had a pitiful garden this year. Only my tomatoes came it. The green beans are from the farmers market.


----------



## Davarm

Running out of freezer space so I'm going to start canning winter squash tonight.

For those going to the Meet-Up in October, you'll get to sample "Squash Pie".


----------



## ksmama10

12 pints of salsa..11 pings


----------



## neldarez

7 more quarts of turkey soup


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Running out of freezer space so I'm going to start canning winter squash tonight.
> 
> For those going to the Meet-Up in October, you'll get to sample "Squash Pie".


Wish I could be there...........Texas is just too far from here, could you expand this way??


----------



## Toffee

7 pints of cinnamon apples and enough extra for dessert


----------



## Davarm

camo2460 said:


> I'm going to try pickling some Purselane, ever had any experience with it?


I made that sweet pickled purslane and tried it tonight, didn't know what I was missing out on, it was great!

I put the following in pint:

1 Sliced Jalapeno Pepper
Several Cloves Fresh Sliced Garlic
1 Teaspoon Dried Dill
1/2 Teaspoon Ground Allspice
1 Teaspoon Mustard Seeds
1/2 Teaspoon Ground Celery(dried)
6 Tablespoons Sugar

I then filled the jars with the chopped purslane and poured boiling
vinegar/water(2 parts vinegar-1 part water)into the jars, all the way
to the rim, leaving no headspace then lidded the jars. I shook
them to make the ingredients mixed evenly then put them on the 
shelf to "Make"(the jars will seal as they cool).

I'm going to "cultivate" my purslane from now on and keep this stuff on my shelf.

Note to Ms Nelda, Now you can start worrying about me!:laugh:


----------



## debbluu

Davarm said:


> I made that sweet pickled purslane and tried it tonight, didn't know what I was missing out on, it was great!
> 
> I put the following in pint:
> 
> 1 Sliced Jalapeno Pepper
> Several Cloves Fresh Sliced Garlic
> 1 Teaspoon Dried Dill
> 1/2 Teaspoon Ground Allspice
> 1 Teaspoon Mustard Seeds
> 1/2 Teaspoon Ground Celery(dried)
> 6 Tablespoons Sugar
> 
> I then filled the jars with the chopped purslane and poured boiling
> vinegar/water(2 parts vinegar-1 part water)into the jars, all the way
> to the rim, leaving no headspace then lidded the jars. I shook
> them to make the ingredients mixed evenly then put them on the
> shelf to "Make"(the jars will seal as they cool).
> 
> I'm going to "cultivate" my purslane from now on and keep this stuff on my shelf.
> 
> Note to Ms Nelda, Now you can start worrying about me!:laugh:


How did you use this? A relish?


----------



## Davarm

debbluu said:


> How did you use this? A relish?


I just opened the jar and ate it by the spoon full, I do think it will be best used as a sweet relish though, thats what it reminds me of.

I'm going to try making it like a relish instead of a sweet pickle but that will take a little experimenting since it will probably have to be water bathed to seal the jars and I dont know how that will effect its overall taste and texture.

I think it will definitely be worth the time and effort it will take to get it all figured out. I'm also going to try it as a Dill Relish minus the sugar and see how that comes out, the only problem I can see is that I may have a little trouble finding enough purslane that is still tender this time of the year to do a lot of experimenting.


----------



## debbluu

Davarm said:


> I just opened the jar and ate it by the spoon full, I do think it will be best used as a sweet relish though, thats what it reminds me of.
> 
> I'm going to try making it like a relish instead of a sweet pickle but that will take a little experimenting since it will probably have to be water bathed to seal the jars and I dont know how that will effect its overall taste and texture.
> 
> I think it will definitely be worth the time and effort it will take to get it all figured out. I'm also going to try it as a Dill Relish minus the sugar and see how that comes out, the only problem I can see is that I may have a little trouble finding enough purslane that is still tender this time of the year to do a lot of experimenting.


I have quite a bit of purslane also and hen bit. A relish would be good. Maybe add to potato salad or chicken salad.


----------



## Davarm

debbluu said:


> I have quite a bit of purslane also and hen bit. A relish would be good. Maybe add to potato salad or chicken salad.


We also have quite a bit of hembit but thats another plant I have nibbled on but for the most part ignored, I dont think I ever tried any of it when it was young and possibly better tasting. If I remember right it is a member of the mint family, could be wrong but with its square stems it seems likely.

Any suggestions on how to use it? I dont know how much, if any, survived this last hot dry spell so it may be spring before I could experiment with that one.


----------



## Davarm

Stayed up until early morning canning squash last night, wound up with 21 quarts.

Decided not to stay up so late tonight and cut it back to 14 quarts tonight, the last load will finish up in about 45 minutes. That freed up enough room in the freezer that I hope will take the rest of what I have piled up on the porch.

Gonna start it all over cutting, baking and freezing tomorrow.



neldarez said:


> Wish I could be there...........Texas is just too far from here, could you expand this way??


I'd love to take a trip up your way and Ms Nelda and if the world stays together for another year or two I just may make it.

Who knows, I may find a piece of land up there somewhere and decide a change of scenery would be nice, may need some coaching on how to deal with the winters though. It's been a long time since I had to deal with a climate that wouldn't grow a garden year round! lol


----------



## brightstar

Tomato basil soup and brown sugar glazed carrots.


----------



## Halloween

2gallons of cock a leeky soup

It's good
And I love saying 
Cock a leeky


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Stayed up until early morning canning squash last night, wound up with 21 quarts.
> 
> Decided not to stay up so late tonight and cut it back to 14 quarts tonight, the last load will finish up in about 45 minutes. That freed up enough room in the freezer that I hope will take the rest of what I have piled up on the porch.
> 
> Gonna start it all over cutting, baking and freezing tomorrow.
> 
> I'd love to take a trip up your way and Ms Nelda and if the world stays together for another year or two I just may make it.
> 
> Who knows, I may find a piece of land up there somewhere and decide a change of scenery would be nice, may need some coaching on how to deal with the winters though. It's been a long time since I had to deal with a climate that wouldn't grow a garden year round! lol


Come on Dave....we'll leave the light on fer ya!!!artydance:


----------



## webeable

Chicken canned up some will do more later


----------



## debbluu

Meyer lemon jelly , blueberry jam , strawberry/vanilla jam


----------



## Hooch

canned more chicken soup with carrots onion n garlic from the garden.


----------



## readytogo

Hooch said:


> canned more chicken soup with carrots onion n garlic from the garden.


Chicken Soup makes the soul happier Hooch, that's my next canning project since winter is coming or what we called winter here in Florida  ,my grandmother always made plenty and the rest was turn into Spanish paella dish with red peppers and peas on top, wow , thank you for the memories.:beercheer:


----------



## anthonyc12

Since the canner was filled with water and everything was out and ready to go yesterday, did 10 half pints of the Sunshine Jam (pineapple), in two batches after doing the cherry jam. That is one yummy and very easy recipe. I seriously recommend it for anyone new to canning or feeling a bit intimidated by the practice. It is really easy because you use a can of crushed pineapple, so you don't have to worry about the preparation of the fruit. Easy, and oh, so good!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

12 quarts of apple pie filling. I don't know what kind of apple this is, so I'm not sure how it'll turn out. Time will tell!


----------



## neldarez

anthonyc12 said:


> Since the canner was filled with water and everything was out and ready to go yesterday, did 10 half pints of the Sunshine Jam (pineapple), in two batches after doing the cherry jam. That is one yummy and very easy recipe. I seriously recommend it for anyone new to canning or feeling a bit intimidated by the practice. It is really easy because you use a can of crushed pineapple, so you don't have to worry about the preparation of the fruit. Easy, and oh, so good!


would you share the recipe please, I've never tasted pineapple jam before!


----------



## Homestead Gal

I have a half bushel of potatoes to can. Thinking of making a huge pot of potato soup and then canning it in quarts. I have a big raised bed of red potatoes I will probably be canning one day next week.

Also picking up 15 lbs of seeded Concord grapes on Friday. Plan on making some jam and making raisins in my big brand spankin' new dehydrator! We eat a LOT of raisins at our house. They are perfect in our home made trail mix, dehydrator oatmeal raisin cookies and in baked goods. Soooooooo YUMMY!


----------



## TheManComesAround

10 lbs of Dillybeans!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

My husband makes the best potato soup you ever ate and I would like to can a big pot of it. The way he makes it, it is really thick and I am afraid it would gel in the jars after processing. Do you think I should maybe add some boiling water to the jars before canning?


----------



## Davarm

SouthCentralUS said:


> My husband makes the best potato soup you ever ate and I would like to can a big pot of it. The way he makes it, it is really thick and I am afraid it would gel in the jars after processing. Do you think I should maybe add some boiling water to the jars before canning?


Some of the soups(cream type) I can do thicken or jell in the jars, I just add some water(or milk) to it when I open and heat them up to eat.

I always thought it was a good thing but then again pretty much the only soups I can are leftovers and dont usually make any big pots just to can.


----------



## Davarm

A case of pound cake in wide mouth, pint jars.


----------



## neldarez

9 pints tomatoes and 5 quarts of spaghetti sauce.......just opened a jar of chocolate cake that I canned in march........yum yum yum...


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> 9 pints tomatoes and 5 quarts of spaghetti sauce.......just opened a jar of chocolate cake that I canned in march........yum yum yum...


Yesterday I found a jar of pound cake I had hidden on a shelf that only had a date on the lid, 8-13 and thought I'd have some of it for an afternoon snack.

I almost choked on it, turned turned out to be a jar of cornbread I made last year as an example of store bought cornmeal. Thats why I canned pound cake last night.:factor10:


----------



## ksmama10

Davarm said:


> Yesterday I found a jar of pound cake I had hidden on a shelf that only had a date on the lid, 8-13 and thought I'd have some of it for an afternoon snack.
> 
> I almost choked on it, turned turned out to be a jar of cornbread I made last year as an example of store bought cornmeal. Thats why I canned pound cake last night.:factor10:


I can laugh..I remember when I was about 8, sneaking into the leftover mashed potatoes I spotted in the fridge..to this day, I don't really trust cauliflower.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

5 more quarts of apple pie filling and 4 gallons of apple cider. Coming up on 12 hours now and the two canners are just getting up to temp on the cider. My dogs are barking!


----------



## Davarm

ksmama10 said:


> I can laugh..I remember when I was about 8, sneaking into the leftover mashed potatoes I spotted in the fridge..to this day, I don't really trust cauliflower.


Reminds me of the time I got into the fridge(when I was a kid) one night and pulled out a bowl of "Steak n Gravy" for a midnight snack. Turned out to be liver and gravy, last time I raided the fridge for a midnight snack.


----------



## ksmama10

Davarm said:


> Reminds me of the time I got into the fridge(when I was a kid) one night and pulled out a bowl of "Steak n Gravy" for a midnight snack. Turned out to be liver and gravy, last time I raided the fridge for a midnight snack.


Yep. some life lessons are best learned early!

Then there was the time my friend with a pile of kids(less than us, but still a bunch) came to church laughing at herself. She found a bottle of Windex in her fridge...That was some 20 years ago; I still think of Lena whenever I see a bottle of Windex.


----------



## brightstar

Brown sugar glazed carrots. Did a trial run and tested because I hate cooked carrots typically. They are amazing, taste just like sweet carrots from a Japanese restaurant.


----------



## neldarez

brightstar said:


> Brown sugar glazed carrots. Did a trial run and tested because I hate cooked carrots typically. They are amazing, taste just like sweet carrots from a Japanese restaurant.


that sounds absolutely delicious..........hard to do??


----------



## brightstar

neldarez said:


> that sounds absolutely delicious..........hard to do??


Couldn't be easier. Peel, slice and raw pack carrots to 1". Bring 2 cups water and 2 cups brown sugar to boil. Pour over carrots to 1". Pressure can at 11 lbs for 25 mins for pints. Just heat and eat


----------



## neldarez

brightstar said:


> Couldn't be easier. Peel, slice and raw pack carrots to 1". Bring 2 cups water and 2 cups brown sugar to boil. Pour over carrots to 1". Pressure can at 11 lbs for 25 mins for pints. Just heat and eat


I'll go buy me some carrots, can they be in round slices or must they be in long slices? wow, this will be exciting, I've never tasted brown sugar carrots...:wave:


----------



## Davarm

I had to take a break from making chili powder so its back to squash.


Started baking it again and am waiting for the last oven full to bake so I can put it in the strainers and go to bed!


----------



## brightstar

neldarez said:


> I'll go buy me some carrots, can they be in round slices or must they be in long slices? wow, this will be exciting, I've never tasted brown sugar carrots...:wave:


I did them in round slices. I bought a 1 lb bag of carrots and got 2 full pints and a 1/2 pint full out of it.


----------



## SmokeyNJ

Tomato sauce today, had a good sized batch of 'maters this week.

Still have to redo some concord grape jelly from a week or so ago.

Next will be mint (some dried some jellied) its getting kinda jungley. lol


----------



## Dakine

30 lbs of chicken so far the last couple days. I think I'm going to get another 30-50 more over the next couple days since it's on sale and I have jars. might as well fill them, but I want to break up my buys to different checkers at my local grocer store lol.


----------



## Grimm

brightstar said:


> Couldn't be easier. Peel, slice and raw pack carrots to 1". Bring 2 cups water and 2 cups brown sugar to boil. Pour over carrots to 1". Pressure can at 11 lbs for 25 mins for pints. Just heat and eat


I am going to have to try this! I can't get Roo to eat my canned carrots...


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I had to take a break from making chili powder so its back to squash.
> 
> Started baking it again and am waiting for the last oven full to bake so I can put it in the strainers and go to bed!


ok Dave, here's what I've found, I've been reading (not always a good thing) and everything says I'm not suppose to can squash unless it is cubed, if it is pureed, you can't get it hot enough I guess.......yet, that's how you can it, right? You pressure can and it's pureed, right?? Too much info rattles my brain...


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> ok Dave, here's what I've found, I've been reading (not always a good thing) and everything says I'm not suppose to can squash unless it is cubed, if it is pureed, you can't get it hot enough I guess.......yet, that's how you can it, right? You pressure can and it's pureed, right?? Too much info rattles my brain...


Well Ms Nelda, I had just been doing it like my mother and grandmother used to do pumpkin, I never read anything on it.

I bake it in chunks and when it comes out of the oven I drain the liquid off that cooked out then spoon the chunks into the jars and mash it down with a long handled plastic spoon so when the jars are filled it is pretty much pureed about like mashed potatoes.

I pressure can it in quart jars for 90 minutes at 10psi. I originally went for 120 minutes at 10 but that was a tad too much, I think the sugars caramelized and it almost tasted burned and not at all like squash or pumpkin.

90 minutes at 10psi and it comes out looking pretty much like store bought pumpkin pie filling just out of the can.


----------



## brightstar

Italian herb marinated mushrooms and key lime rum jelly. Both experiments 

Edit:finished/tested jelly. Could be addicting, tastes like summer in a jar.


----------



## skyrnr

12 cans of beets 6 cans carrots 12 cans pickles 6 cans salsa


----------



## ksmama10

More Salsa..will those jars ping or will they not?!?


----------



## neldarez

DH went elk hunting and so I took the bit of steaks we had left in the freezer and made them into stew to can.....How's that for positive thinking! Stew is too thin and is soup instead.....I was told you were not to add flour to something you're going to can....is that correct? this is completely cooked so do i still have to can for 90 minutes?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> DH went elk hunting and so I took the bit of steaks we had left in the freezer and made them into stew to can.....How's that for positive thinking! Stew is too thin and is soup instead.....I was told you were not to add flour to something you're going to can....is that correct? this is completely cooked so do i still have to can for 90 minutes?


Well Ms Nelda, if you do put flour in it it will probably cook out under pressure and loose its body. Wont hurt anything but the soup can come out like no thickener was added.

It can also swing the other way, if enough flour was added to thicken it up, it could turn pasty or partially solidify.


----------



## Davarm

Almost forgot, I canned 14 quarts of pork roast tonight.


----------



## brightstar

Pints of enchilada sauce, ketchup, and collard greens (my personal fave with some vinegar)


----------



## lotsoflead

neldarez said:


> DH went elk hunting and so I took the bit of steaks we had left in the freezer and made them into stew to can.....How's that for positive thinking! Stew is too thin and is soup instead.....I was told you were not to add flour to something you're going to can....is that correct? this is completely cooked so do i still have to can for 90 minutes?


better to leave it thin and thicken it to what you want when you prepare it.
yes, you have to process it the full 90 minutes.


----------



## lotsoflead

70 qts of Butternut squash with 13 left over from last year

21 qts pumpkin


----------



## neldarez

lotsoflead said:


> 70 qts of Butternut squash with 13 left over from last year
> 
> 21 qts pumpkin


wow, is that a typo or did you really can 70 qts?? oh my gosh, did you cook the squash in the oven first and then can in the jar? I canned some in chunks last year ( didn't turn out well) and then never knew what to do with it! good job to you:congrat:


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> Almost forgot, I canned 14 quarts of pork roast tonight.


that's raw pack right?


----------



## neldarez

lotsoflead said:


> better to leave it thin and thicken it to what you want when you prepare it.
> yes, you have to process it the full 90 minutes.


good advice..........I need to learn to make soup/stew without cooking it all the way done, I cooked this stew done, had some for dinner, sure was good but now will probably pressure can into mush.


----------



## brightstar

neldarez said:


> good advice..........I need to learn to make soup/stew without cooking it all the way done, I cooked this stew done, had some for dinner, sure was good but now will probably pressure can into mush.


When I make soup or stew I only brown the meat, simmer taters for about 5 mins then everything else goes in raw with hot liquid poured over top. Cooks to perfection while canning


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> that's raw pack right?


No, I have a big covered roasting pan I bake it in.

When its done I pull it all apart and mix it up with the liquid that cooked out then pack it into jars and pressure can it. Sometimes I have to add a little water to the jars to make sure all the meat is covered.


----------



## TheManComesAround

Canning about 4 gallons of Chicken Stock later....working on about 16qts of Chili now (found a nice chuck roast in the freezer when making room!), and if there's time later tonite or prolly tomorrow, my daughter and I are going to take a page from OldCootHillbilly, and work on some Beans and Weenies. Got 12 packages of end of season team-branded (Go Sox!) Beef Hot Dogs super cheep. The Missus and I spent time looking around our "pantry" to figure out where it's all gonna go...


----------



## badassstein

Canned pasta sauce. Put hamburger in it so it's a complete meal. Best way to store meat long term


----------



## Enchant18

Never ending supply of apples. 9 qts unsweetened applesauce and 18 pints regular.


----------



## lotsoflead

neldarez said:


> wow, is that a typo or did you really can 70 qts?? oh my gosh, did you cook the squash in the oven first and then can in the jar? I canned some in chunks last year ( didn't turn out well) and then never knew what to do with it! good job to you:congrat:


yes 70 qts and may do more before snow flies. we have to do about 5 bushels of apples and 25 chickens first..
boil the squash or pumpkin for 2 minutes, put the 1' +- cubes in hot jars, pour the liquid from the boil over the cube, leave 1" headspace and pressure can for 90 min. we have two 915s and it takes about 4 hrs to do 14 qts so it's about 2 full days to do them and clean up.


----------



## LincTex

Davarm said:


> No, I have a big covered roasting pan I bake it in.


That should help the flavor, but I have never canned pork. I would think raw pack should be fine?? It works for chicken, so......

I would like to smoke some (just a little bit) and then can it.


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> That should help the flavor, but I have never canned pork. I would think raw pack should be fine?? It works for chicken, so......
> 
> I would like to smoke some (just a little bit) and then can it.


I just may try smoking it before I can it sometimes in the future, I have added liquid smoke to raw packed beef before, wasn't too impressed but an actual trip to the smoker would be a + for just about any meat.


----------



## Grimm

4 qts of matzo balls in broth.

I made this batch of matzo balls a bit too big. They also sat in the pot too long on the stove and are a bit over cooked/mushy. I have 2 more boxes of mix to make up and can later on.


----------



## Moby76065

12 quarts of green beans


----------



## hashbrown

14 quarts of apple pie filling


----------



## farright

not canning anything. Just a little info because alot of us check this thread. The covers from peter pan peanut butter fit regular jars.


----------



## goshengirl

farright said:


> not canning anything. Just a little info because alot of us check this thread. The covers from peter pan peanut butter fit regular jars.


That's good to know! I have the white screw on lids you can buy to go with the jars, and use the all the time. Great for keeping leftovers. Nice to know I can repurpose peter pan lids.


----------



## Dakine

hashbrown said:


> 14 quarts of apple pie filling


wow nice!! can you include a recipe for that please?


----------



## brightstar

farright said:


> not canning anything. Just a little info because alot of us check this thread. The covers from peter pan peanut butter fit regular jars.


Duke mayo lids fit too  far easier for my 3.5 yr old to open and get a pickle than the regular lids


----------



## Davarm

I got tired of canning pork roast so I made a big stew out of one of them tonight, wound up being about 3 gallons. Seasoned it with a limb of rosemary out of the garden, some garlic and packed it full of potatoes and carrots.

The way the DD's and grandson attacked it, I was wondering if I'd have any left to can but wound up with 6 quarts and enough leftover for a meal tomorrow.


----------



## hashbrown

11 pints of sweet pickled jalapenos and and 15 pints of pepper jelly today. Still have a 5 gallon bucket left, thinking about stuffing and freezing the rest.


----------



## neldarez

This is a funny story.......I canned 7 quarts of hamburger this afternoon and when I went to get the last lid out of the hot water I saw the magnet was missing on the end of the wand!! I looked everywhere for it...figured it must have fallen out and stuck to the stove somewhere....couldn't find it. Fished the last flat out with a fork, screwed on the rings and started pressure canning the hamburger........didn't really worry too much about the magnet cuz I was pretty sure it was stuck on the back of something!!! 90 minutes later, I've cleaned up the counter, never did find the magnet, I was afraid it had gone down the sink drain...probably not a good thing. I set the jars on a towel to cool and am eyeing them, trying to figure out what happened to my magnet....had a thought....picked up another flat and held it over each jar........ZAP....stuck tight to one of the jars.......oh my gosh, I canned the magnet....vract:


----------



## goshengirl

Now you have an excuse to get a pretty new wand in your favorite color.


----------



## Wellrounded

Anyone have a time for pints/half pints of green fava beans? I usually freeze but trying to shut down the last freezer 

Edit: This will be what I'm canning today as soon as I confirm a time


----------



## brightstar

Cushaw butter a friend kept asking for, first try at it


----------



## neldarez

7 quarts of stew and 7 pints of applesauce.........DH on his way home from Utah elk hunting trip, no elk.........bummer.......


----------



## goshengirl

ground chicken (meatballs)
ground turkey (meatballs)
turkey breast

Tomorrow the closest Krogers should have their ground bison on manager's special (the day before expiration) and I plan to make a killing (haha) - ground bison in tomato sauce will then be on the canning agenda.  Of all the meats I can, my family is unanimous in thinking that ground bison is the best.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> ground chicken (meatballs)
> ground turkey (meatballs)
> turkey breast
> 
> Tomorrow the closest Krogers should have their ground bison on manager's special (the day before expiration) and I plan to make a killing (haha) - ground bison in tomato sauce will then be on the canning agenda.  Of all the meats I can, my family is unanimous in thinking that ground bison is the best.


wow, you can't buy that out here but canning it in tomato sauce? You mean actual crumbles canned in tomato sauce? Could you do that with hamburger also? Does bison taste like hamburger or venison?


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> wow, you can't buy that out here but canning it in tomato sauce? You mean actual crumbles canned in tomato sauce? Could you do that with hamburger also? Does bison taste like hamburger or venison?


I don't know what venison tastes like , so I can't answer that. I do can ground beef in tomato sauce all the time. Bison is similar to beef, but leaner, and I think more flavorful. I just brown the ground bison up, same as you would with beef, drain it, then add just enough tomato sauce for canning. It's hard to explain what is just enough - you want the liquid in there (the tomato sauce is a substitute for water), but you don't want so much that it's soupy. Well, there'd be nothing wrong with it being soupy, it would just be less versatile as a canned good. You can always add tomato sauce to it later if you need to, depending upon your recipe.

I use it the same way as I use ground beef that's canned in tomato sauce - to make lasagna, to make spaghetti sauce, by itself poured over egg noodles (kids can make that themselves), to make porcupine meatballs, sloppy joes, etc. The other night I wanted a modified chile soup recipe (without beans), and came up with this:
canned ground beef in tomato sauce
beef stock
tomato paste
water
corn meal (I don't know why, I'm throwing that in with everything these days...)
ranch dressing powder (don't make the dressing, just throw the powder in the pot)
mini shell pasta
water
It was pretty good on a cold day, and everything from food storage.  We have some odd food allergies in our family, so things tend to be a bit bland for us - but you could add other seasonings like onions, etc.


----------



## TheManComesAround

I'm hoping to try some Thai Basil Chicken soon....not sure how it will can/hold up. It has Fresh Basil, Fish Sauce, Sugar, Soy Sauce, Chili Sauceand is ground like Hamburger. 

Not sure if, with the additional ingredients, it'll hold up to canning, but it's an awesome Heat & Eat option with Rice Noodles or Ramen Noodles - especially with a healthy bit of sriracha over it.


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> I don't know what venison tastes like.


It's yummy, but the deer I have always eaten were raised eating corn and sunflowers (against farmers wishes!) in North Dakota farmland, so it's probably the least "gamey" of any you'll find anywhere.


----------



## neldarez

7 more quarts of beef/veg soup in canner right now......guess DH is bringing home some elk cuz they share it between the group........2 were gotten out of the 4............


----------



## goshengirl

LincTex said:


> It's yummy, but the deer I have always eaten were raised eating corn and sunflowers (against farmers wishes!) in North Dakota farmland, so it's probably the least "gamey" of any you'll find anywhere.


I'm hoping to find out this season what it tastes like.


----------



## brightstar

goshengirl said:


> I'm hoping to find out this season what it tastes like.


The deer around here honestly tastes like beef. If I use it in a recipe and don't tell ppl, they never even know ::evil laugh:: I make burgers with it using the same seasoning as beef and can't tell a difference either. Good luck getting one! We can shoot 2-3 and be good on "beef" for a year.


----------



## neldarez

brightstar said:


> The deer around here honestly tastes like beef. If I use it in a recipe and don't tell ppl, they never even know ::evil laugh:: I make burgers with it using the same seasoning as beef and can't tell a difference either. Good luck getting one! We can shoot 2-3 and be good on "beef" for a year.


we can only get one deer, if it's a muley, it must be 3 point or better, white tail can be any buck........season is only 9 days though..........I like venison a lot. DH got home tonight and I put the elk in the freezer, filled up 2 large shelves...yay


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> I don't know what venison tastes like , so I can't answer that. I do can ground beef in tomato sauce all the time. Bison is similar to beef, but leaner, and I think more flavorful. I just brown the ground bison up, same as you would with beef, drain it, then add just enough tomato sauce for canning. It's hard to explain what is just enough - you want the liquid in there (the tomato sauce is a substitute for water), but you don't want so much that it's soupy. Well, there'd be nothing wrong with it being soupy, it would just be less versatile as a canned good. You can always add tomato sauce to it later if you need to, depending upon your recipe.
> 
> I use it the same way as I use ground beef that's canned in tomato sauce - to make lasagna, to make spaghetti sauce, by itself poured over egg noodles (kids can make that themselves), to make porcupine meatballs, sloppy joes, etc. The other night I wanted a modified chile soup recipe (without beans), and came up with this:
> canned ground beef in tomato sauce
> beef stock
> tomato paste
> water
> corn meal (I don't know why, I'm throwing that in with everything these days...)
> ranch dressing powder (don't make the dressing, just throw the powder in the pot)
> mini shell pasta
> water
> It was pretty good on a cold day, and everything from food storage.  We have some odd food allergies in our family, so things tend to be a bit bland for us - but you could add other seasonings like onions, etc.


I can't wait to go cook some more stew or soup so I can throw some corn meal in it, what a thought, Is that the only thing you would add it too? I wonder if you could can the soup/stew if it had corn meal in it?
I've never put ranch dressing powder in anything, I've never heard of anyone doing such a thing....you are an amazing creature!! What else could I put dressing powder in? wow, amazing


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> I can't wait to go cook some more stew or soup so I can throw some corn meal in it, what a thought, Is that the only thing you would add it too? I wonder if you could can the soup/stew if it had corn meal in it?


I'm not going to can the soup/stew because of the pasta and the ranch dressing powder (not sure how the dressing powder would can, but I know the pasta wouldn't can well). And it's easy to just put it together using canned bison/beef.  As for the corn meal, I don't know, just seems like lately I'm adding it to everything - maybe I should make it blue cornmeal, just for fun. 



neldarez said:


> What else could I put dressing powder in?


Ground beef for hamburger patties.... cheese sauce for au gratin potatoes... ground turkey for meatballs...


----------



## LincTex

neldarez said:


> I've never put ranch dressing powder in anything, I've never heard of anyone doing such a thing...


I like to use "instant onion soup mix" powder over the top of a roast when I place it in the slow cooker.

I found a recipe for ranch dressing powder mix :

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cooking/msg0320365032117.html


> Found this one online somewhere -- maybe chowhound? -- and it's pretty good. The best part is that you can adapt it any number of ways to suit your taste. The salt can be reduced or even eliminated. Same with the dill.
> 
> COPYCAT H.V. RANCH DRESSING MIX
> 
> 1/2 cup dry buttermilk (can use regular powdered milk, but I'm not sure how that would affect taste/texture)
> 1 T. dried parsley flakes
> 1 tsp. instant minced onions
> 1 tsp. dill weed
> 1 tsp. garlic salt
> 1 tsp. onion powder
> 1/2 tsp. garlic powder
> 1 tsp. salt (I didn't add it)
> 1/4 tsp. pepper
> 
> Throw ingredients in a blender or food processor and mix until it's finely 'powdered'.
> 
> Mix with whatever combination of mayo/sour cream/buttermilk/ milk you usually do. For 2 cups of dip or dressing, start with 1 tablespoon mix, increasing gradually if you think it needs more oomph. Same with recipes that call for 1 packet of H.V. One tablespoon was recommended, but you may find you prefer using more like 1-1/2.


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> I'm not sure how the dressing powder would can,


I would do it this way:

Mix the powder 50/50 with white rice, pour into jars. 
add an oxygen absorber or two
vaccum seal the jar.

When you need to use it, use a flour sifter to separate the rice from the powder mix. Then cook the rice!


----------



## smaj100

HELP....

We canned some soup beans up the other day, sorta a trial run to check the flavor and tenderness and all..

We did 7qrts and had 3 pop the top.

I soaked the dry beans over night, rinsed and put them in the jars. I added some diced onion, ham and seasonings to the jars and covered with hot water.

Placed them in the canner and went for 90mins at 10lbs psi for my altitude.

Any ideas suggestions or hints? I found a few recipes that say you should cook them for an hour after soaking overnight. IS this my mistake?


----------



## brightstar

smaj100 said:


> HELP.... We canned some soup beans up the other day, sorta a trial run to check the flavor and tenderness and all.. We did 7qrts and had 3 pop the top. I soaked the dry beans over night, rinsed and put them in the jars. I added some diced onion, ham and seasonings to the jars and covered with hot water. Placed them in the canner and went for 90mins at 10lbs psi for my altitude. Any ideas suggestions or hints? I found a few recipes that say you should cook them for an hour after soaking overnight. IS this my mistake?


 I do soup beans all the time, without soaking first. Just rinse beans, then to each quart add- 1 cup dry beans, 2 tbsp onion, 1 tsp salt, a little ham and boiling water to 1". Pressure can at 11 lbs for 90 mins. For pints, cut ingredients in half for 75 mins. Comes out perfectly cooked and haven't had a single seal fail yet  plus it's easier hehehe


----------



## neldarez

brightstar said:


> I do soup beans all the time, without soaking first. Just rinse beans, then to each quart add- 1 cup dry beans, 2 tbsp onion, 1 tsp salt, a little ham and boiling water to 1". Pressure can at 11 lbs for 90 mins. For pints, cut ingredients in half for 75 mins. Comes out perfectly cooked and haven't had a single seal fail yet  plus it's easier hehehe


The baby picture is adorable.....I find myself smiling at Grimms and your avatars....babies are a grandmas favorite picture!
Also Link-tex, that picture is adorable also.......I need a new grandbaby in my life, yep............


----------



## kappydell

20 pints of fish to make room in the freezer for the salmon & lake trout we just caught....tried out several seasoning options: mock smoked, barbecue, and jalapeno.


----------



## Meerkat

brightstar said:


> I do soup beans all the time, without soaking first. Just rinse beans, then to each quart add- 1 cup dry beans, 2 tbsp onion, 1 tsp salt, a little ham and boiling water to 1". Pressure can at 11 lbs for 90 mins. For pints, cut ingredients in half for 75 mins. Comes out perfectly cooked and haven't had a single seal fail yet  plus it's easier hehehe


 My pintos were more like refried than pintos. We canned them for 90min.s. But didn't put enough water in the jars or maybe it was too many beans.

I just got 18 more lb.s to can, maybe add less beans precook a little?


----------



## goshengirl

Recanning tomato sauce from large food service cans into mason jars (2 reasons - getting the sauce into a glass container instead of cans, and dividing the large cans into smaller containers for the way we use sauce).


----------



## Tacitus

goshengirl said:


> Recanning tomato sauce from large food service cans into mason jars (2 reasons - getting the sauce into a glass container instead of cans, and dividing the large cans into smaller containers for the way we use sauce).


Hmmm. I was buying a lot of pasta for long term storage, and so I started to buy inexpensive, canned pasta sauce like the stuff below. Should I be worried about long term storage of canned pasta sauce? Does it need to be in a glass container? (I have a lot of it--it was on sale for less than $1 per 26.5 oz. can.)


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> My pintos were more like refried than pintos.


Sounds good to me! I like the simple "open it, warm it up, and eat it" type dishes


----------



## goshengirl

Tacitus said:


> Should I be worried about long term storage of canned pasta sauce? Does it need to be in a glass container? (I have a lot of it--it was on sale for less than $1 per 26.5 oz. can.) [/IMG]


Tomato sauce reacts with metal, so most tomato sauce cans are lined with a compound to prevent that. Problem is, there's a question regarding the adverse health effects of that compound. (Forgive me for not looking up the specific name right now.) Now, I'm no expert on this, but I've heard/read a number of times that canned tomato sauce isn't good for you because of the can (not the sauce) and the leaching that may occur.

We're always being bombarded with pieces of information that say this isn't good for us, or that isn't good for us - maybe this is one of those things, and I'm just being silly. But ever since my mom was diagnosed with cancer, she's really taken up the 'no plastic storage containers' crusade (Mom's always been an exceptionally healthy eater and taken good care of herself, and she's convinced her cancer was caused by things in the environment, like plastic storage containers). I try to avoid plastics now, too, and in general just pay attention to the containers our food is in. Since I've heard a number of times that tomato sauce in cans is not good, I re-can sauce into glass jars. It's a personal preference thing. 

I wish I had links to articles talking about the tomato sauce in metal cans connection, I'm sorry I don't. I think I've just heard it so much that it doesn't even catch my attention any more.

P.S. - You also might want to look into getting the #10 size (food service size) cans from Sam's or Costco or GFS, especially if you decide to re-can into jars. I get the #10 size (105oz) at Sam's for less than $3 - but in the same isle a box of tomato sauce in cans will be more than double that - which leads me to think a large part of the cost of tomato sauce is in the can itself. So go big.


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> Now, I'm no expert on this, but I've heard/read a number of times that canned tomato sauce isn't good for you because of the can (not the sauce) and the leaching that may occur.


http://www.thedailygreen.com/going-green/tips/bpa-in-canned-foods

Eat Canned Foods Sparingly
Test find bisphenol-A, a synthetic estrogen better known for leaching into food from plastics, in canned foods.

The Food and Drug Administration, have found that a chemical leaches from the lining of cans into food.

That chemical is bisphenol-A, or BPA, a synthetic estrogen better known for leaching into foods from plastics. While the the chemical and food industries continue to stand behind the safety of low-dose BPA exposure, many consumer and health advocates are worried enough by independent scientific studies to warn people to avoid exposure whenever possible. The FDA has generally supported the safety of the chemical, though it has published strategies for avoiding exposure, and the National Toxicology Program has raised concerns about its potential effects on reproduction and development.

BPA remains a component of the lining of canned foods and canned beverages like soda. (It's also been found in residue left on fingers after handling sales receipts and dollar bills.) For those concerned about exposing themselves, or for pregnant women concerned about exposing their developing baby, eating more fresh fruits and vegetables in place of canned foods is one important strategy.


----------



## Meerkat

Tacitus said:


> Hmmm. I was buying a lot of pasta for long term storage, and so I started to buy inexpensive, canned pasta sauce like the stuff below. Should I be worried about long term storage of canned pasta sauce? Does it need to be in a glass container? (I have a lot of it--it was on sale for less than $1 per 26.5 oz. can.)


 If you notice for some reason they now line cans with some kind of plastic. 

Why nobody knows. But I hear it leaches out some kind of poison into the contents.

This got me back to canning in jars too.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> Sounds good to me! I like the simple "open it, warm it up, and eat it" type dishes


 LOL me too but those beans really needed more water.

I'm canning at least 14 qt.s today since we already have it set up for the chicken we are canning. This time I'll use less beans and more water. Also I'm precooking them some to use less time canning them, maybe about 60min.s IS THIS ENOUGH TIME OR NOT A GOOD IDEA?


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> I'm precooking them some to use less time canning them, maybe about 60min.s IS THIS ENOUGH TIME OR NOT A GOOD IDEA?


I'm pretty sure that the amount of time is so all the "bad stuff gets killed", and pre-cooking does not help accomplish this.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> I'm pretty sure that the amount of time is so all the "bad stuff gets killed", and pre-cooking does not help accomplish this.


 Your right but since I'm fairy new at this and took a long break from it then I like to see how much the swell up before I put them in the cans. Not sure if that's a good way to do it, so you can tell me when I'm doing it the hard way.:flower:


----------



## lotsoflead

I have found several cans of tomato paste leaking, so I would not store the little cans of paste for more than a yr


----------



## brightstar

Canned up some rabbit and collard greens


----------



## Meerkat

Got 14 qt.s out of an 8lb. bag of dried pintos. Tomorrow the tomatoes come in from S.Fl.. Not sure how many lb.s but do know 50 lb.s of potatoes will be here then too.


----------



## TheManComesAround

Home made Pasta Sauce with either Hamburger or Meatballs (haven't decided yet) on deck for tomorrow. If I get brave, I may break out the smoker and work on a couple of Butts I have in the Freezer.....Pulled Pork and Lechon Asado sounds about right....


----------



## Topmom

*Wal Mart Brand Canning Flat*

Awhile back, I was strolling through Wallyworld and passed by their canning supplies. I always check to see what may be on sale and picked up a couple of boxes of the store brand canning flats. Last night while canning applesauce I ran short of Ball flats and used 3 of the Wallyworld brand. I noticed when I took them out of the canner that the three Wallyworld flats had bulged up more than the Ball flats; to a point they appeared to be almost dented in a couple of spots where the crease is over the rubber, as if something may have been underneath the flat (I know the rim was clean). At any rate, they all three did seal overnight but I can run my finger around the flat and still feel the slight dent. I'll make sure to put these three jars in the front of the shelf so I can keep an eye on them and use these first. Has anyone else ever used the Wallyworld brand (both jars and lids are much cheaper) and anything similar to happen? I may reserve the Wallyworld flat to use with the vacuum sealer and stick with the tried and true Ball....may be a case of "you get what you pay for" kind of deal.


----------



## goshengirl

Topmom, that would make me suspicious about the wally world product, too - although I just had that same crease-type thing happen with a Ball flat. I've never seen anything like it before, don't know what caused it. Weird. 

Like you, I'm keeping that jar in front.


----------



## goshengirl

Got several young roasters on manager's special and put them in the big stew pot. Cover with water and stew just long enough until the deboning is easy. Everything gets used.

Separate out the dark meat, put into canning jars to can.
Separate out white meat for chicken and rice tonight (extra gets canned).
All bones (breaking as many as I can), skin, miscellaneous parts go back into the pot with celery, carrots, garlic, pepper, bay leaves to make broth to can.
All little tiny pieces of meat that make their way to the bottom of the pot get put together with barbeque sauce (sort of like a paste) that my husband spreads on bread for barbeque chicken sandwiches to take to work.


----------



## Hooch

I have a question...

Was I not supposed to put noodles into my 4 pints of beef stew I made??

I made beef stew out of a roast. I used carrots , potato and onion from the garden..was all happy bout that and the meat turned out like a football. It still gave the stew good flavor..its just really tough. The critters like it tho ...I added the noodles as a afterthought since the meat turned out like leather and now im wondering if that was a bad move...

Any thoughts??

My total haul was 4 pints beef stew, 3 pints shredded bbq pork and one pint sweet chilie garlic chicken breast. 

I cleaned out the freezer this weekend and made something different of each to can..the beef roast was in the freezer the longest so maybe thats why It was tough?? I slow cooked it too..owell...


----------



## Meerkat

28 qt.s od potatoes today.


----------



## brightstar

Hooch said:


> I have a question... Was I not supposed to put noodles into my 4 pints of beef stew I made?? I made beef stew out of a roast. I used carrots , potato and onion from the garden..was all happy bout that and the meat turned out like a football. It still gave the stew good flavor..its just really tough. The critters like it tho ...I added the noodles as a afterthought since the meat turned out like leather and now im wondering if that was a bad move... Any thoughts?? My total haul was 4 pints beef stew, 3 pints shredded bbq pork and one pint sweet chilie garlic chicken breast. I cleaned out the freezer this weekend and made something different of each to can..the beef roast was in the freezer the longest so maybe thats why It was tough?? I slow cooked it too..owell...


I usually don't put in rice or noodles when I can, throw them in when heating to eat. I also don't completely cook meat to go in soups/ stews either, just brown outside and throw in. It will cook the rest of the way in the pressure canner. Except ground beef, I cook that all the way first


----------



## Hooch

thanks brightstar..

Ive done alittle research today and read both pro's n con's...that it could intervere with the heat in the jar...vector for botcholism ..turns mushy..etc so I think to be on the safe side Ill throw them in the fridge untill I use them up soon. Next time Ill skip that ingredient...owell..

I usually raw pack meat too but I wanted stew that night so I slow cooked it and figured the leftovers I'll can..maybe the roast sat in the freezer to long cuz I needed a chainsaw to cut it..lol. I made jerky stew!! haa! 

It has a nice flavor still so...eh...


----------



## brightstar

Gotcha. Yea prob just a little too long in freezer then. Now you've got me wanting beef stew and I've already popped open a jar of soup beans for dinner instead ::lolsmash::


----------



## Dakine

16 pints of chicken on the cooling racks now.

if I buy some beef and pork sausage I could do another batch of chili this week, I've already got everything else, but I want to look for a chicken chili recipe and also a chicken or beef enchilada canned recipe.


----------



## neldarez

Someone shared on here the other day how to can dry beans, just add onion, salt ham, cover and process 90 minutes........I have 7 quarts cooling now and will open a jar in the next couple of days and let you know! Sure was easy, I did add chicken bouillion to the water that I poured over the beans..figured it could only add flavor...


----------



## brightstar

neldarez said:


> Someone shared on here the other day how to can dry beans, just add onion, salt ham, cover and process 90 minutes........I have 7 quarts cooling now and will open a jar in the next couple of days and let you know! Sure was easy, I did add chicken bouillion to the water that I poured over the beans..figured it could only add flavor...


That was me!  hope you enjoy, I never do beans any other way anymore. Had a jar for dinner with a little fresh onion and cornbread tonight. Mmmm good on a chilly night.


----------



## goshengirl

Totally off topic, but Brightstar, I love your avatar! He looks just like my first little boy, when my first little boy was little. He's now 6'8" and just called yesterday to let me know his application went through to study in France this spring (he earned an internship in New Zealand this past summer). He turns 21 this winter solstice. All grown up and doing all this world traveling on his own, working two jobs to put himself through school... 

But when I see your avatar looking just like he did when he was little, it makes me smile and takes me right back to those days. Time goes so fast. Enjoy every moment with those precious young ones.


----------



## brightstar

I'm glad it brings back memories for you  He is growing up too fast! His older sister (my stepdaughter) will be 4 the first of December. 4 going on 25. She announced the other night she was going to bed, before bedtime, because she was beat. Gave me a hug and kiss, gave little brother and dogs kisses, started walking to her room hollering behind her "daddy you coming or not to tuck me in." We were both dumbfounded sitting on the couch. First time it's really hit she's not a baby anymore. She is so smart and quick witted, she puts kids twice her age to shame. We're going to have our hands full. 

On a canning note- made up some ketchup, more beer mustard, and veggie soup from the leftover veggies in the freezer.


----------



## Meerkat

Be canning roma tomatoes later today.Friend went down south and got several boxes so we have about 40 lb.s to can. She got them for about $10 a box. Considering store cost at least 1.99lb. its a good deal in deed.


----------



## neldarez

Brightstar.......we had a jar of the beans and ham for dinner and it was very good....my question is this: I put fresh onions in it when I canned and I couldn't find any onion at all......do you put fresh or dried onion in? I liked the chicken flavoring in the water...the beans were done perfectly....this is just great!


----------



## UncleJoe

Since we were expecting (and got) our first frost last night, I went out and picked the last of my ripe tomatoes. I've never tried making stewed tomatoes so that was my project last night. Canned 4 qts.


----------



## brightstar

neldarez said:


> Brightstar.......we had a jar of the beans and ham for dinner and it was very good....my question is this: I put fresh onions in it when I canned and I couldn't find any onion at all......do you put fresh or dried onion in? I liked the chicken flavoring in the water...the beans were done perfectly....this is just great!


I put fresh in when I can and they pretty much disappear while canning but it helps with flavoring. I dice up fresh when we reheat to add on top, I like a LOT of onion and the crunch it adds. I do fairly large chunks of onion when canning and you can always add more if you like . The really important part is the ratio of liquid to dry beans in the jar, everything else can be tweaked to your liking.


----------



## neldarez

I canned up 7 more quarts of beans and ham today, this time I used kidney beans and dried onions....will try it soon and let you know what we think. Made the recipe for jam muffins also today, I used apricot jam, sure did turn out good!~


----------



## Meerkat

Here is the pinto beans and chicken thighs we canned this week. The ones on the end are just bones for broth for us or our dogs,maybe both.

Also tomato's but they lost some water, don't know what happened they sealed so I guess they are ok? Wrong picture, will try again.


----------



## neldarez

Meerkat said:


> Here is the pinto beans and chicken thighs we canned this week. The ones on the end are just bones for broth for us or our dogs,maybe both.
> 
> Also tomato's but they lost some water, don't know what happened they sealed so I guess they are ok? Wrong picture, will try again.


I've not done chicken thighs, only chicken breasts.........do you take the meat off the thighs and then can them or do you can them with the bones?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have 19 pints of roast coming down off pressure and will be putting in a load of apples.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

12 pints of mustard greens are cooling off, and there's a pint of chicken chunks from a rooster we had an "intervention" with today. First time canning chicken, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Wellrounded

14 quarts of pork and chicken pie filling plus 2 pints.
7 pints concentrated chicken stock.
11 pints various beans.
Picked a pile of carrots to can tomorrow.


----------



## goshengirl

pork and chicken pie filling - is that for pot pies? I never thought to can for that, what a great idea! Mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## Wellrounded

goshengirl said:


> pork and chicken pie filling - is that for pot pies? I never thought to can for that, what a great idea! Mind sharing your recipe?


I use it for all sorts of things. Pot pies, plain meat pies, with yorkshire pudding, over baked potatoes etc

Recipe is a bit rough but about...

60% roast pork leftovers (this batch was spit roasted) include a bit of crackling and fat.
40% smoked chicken leftovers.

Pack into jars, quarts, add half teaspoon soy sauce and 1/4 teaspoon salt. Top with water (unsalted stock if you have it but I don't usually bother) to 1 inch head space, process as for meat in pressure canner.

I thicken when I use it. Just with cornflour (corn starch for you guys ?) until thick enough for what ever you will use it for. The smoked chicken makes the pork taste porkier in a strange kind of way


----------



## goshengirl

Hey, that's so easy, even I can do that! 

Thanks for explaining what you do. That's not much different than a straight canning, and I love simple. I'm itching to try it and make some pot pies.


----------



## BlueFeather

Neldarez,
Thighs are more tastier than breast meat. The texture is different also. We use them on top of baked potatoes with broccoli, on crackers when jeepin, in casseroles, and on salads. I get them in 40# boxes boneless and skinless a little under $2 a lb. Still you have to remove a little of the fat but they can beautifully. I've quit doing breast meat and just can thighs since we like them better. If you want to know where I get mine from, you can pm me.
It's starting to get cold here in northern az and canning keeps the house sooo warm and smells good!
I've been using the breast meat to make chicken patties (kind of like salmon patties idea). Hubby likes them and fed them to company. 
BlueFeather


----------



## Hooch

Brightstar..

.I canned some beans your way this weekend...I was going to try them for lunch and forgot the jar!! bummer!! They look awesome tho.. 

so this weekend I canned 4 quarts of beef in wine broth

and 2 quarts of beans

oh ...I used powered onion in the beans with beef broth. Ill use fresh onion next time...


----------



## Meerkat

neldarez said:


> I've not done chicken thighs, only chicken breasts.........do you take the meat off the thighs and then can them or do you can them with the bones?


 Yes we take the bones out then can them separate for broth for our dogs. We only got 7 qt.s of thigh meat and 7 qts. of bones and broth.

We opened a can yesterday for chicken and rice. It was good. I'd prefer breast but it hasn't been on sale this month.


----------



## Meerkat

SouthCentralUS said:


> I have 19 pints of roast coming down off pressure and will be putting in a load of apples.


I'd really like to have some apples maybe next year.


----------



## Meerkat

BlueFeather said:


> Neldarez,
> Thighs are more tastier than breast meat. The texture is different also. We use them on top of baked potatoes with broccoli, on crackers when jeepin, in casseroles, and on salads. I get them in 40# boxes boneless and skinless a little under $2 a lb. Still you have to remove a little of the fat but they can beautifully. I've quit doing breast meat and just can thighs since we like them better. If you want to know where I get mine from, you can pm me.
> It's starting to get cold here in northern az and canning keeps the house sooo warm and smells good!
> I've been using the breast meat to make chicken patties (kind of like salmon patties idea). Hubby likes them and fed them to company.
> BlueFeather


 Chicken patties sounds good.


----------



## Halloween

12 pints and 3 qts of apple pie 
Tomato sauce 
1 gallon apple wine
2 gallons cabbage (sauerkraut)
15 pints of grape jelly - actually 12 jelly and 3 syrup (pissed)


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Pull most of the mustard greens from the garden this evening and canned them up in a pair of Prestos. 36 pints are cooling off as we speak.


----------



## LincTex

Halloween said:


> actually 12 jelly and *3 syrup* (pissed)


I wouldn't be - I'll send you postage money and you can ship them to me in a flat-rate box!!
Then there's the alternative:
Need a good buttermilk pancake recipe?

1egg
1 cup of buttermilk
2 tablespoons shortening, melted
1 cup of flour
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions
Beat egg. Add remaining ingredients in order listed and beat with whisk until smooth. Grease heated griddle if necessary. pour batter from tip of large spoon onto hot griddle. Turn pancakes as soon as they are puffed and full of bubbles break. bake on other side until golden brown.

Serving size based on 10 4-inch pancakes (just double everything for a decent size batch)


----------



## goshengirl

more chicken broth
more bison


----------



## brightstar

Tomato basil soup-again. My hubby keeps eating it as fast as I can put it up. I'm going to have to hide it and ration him to a jar a week lol


----------



## 21601mom

brightstar said:


> Tomato basil soup-again. My hubby keeps eating it as fast as I can put it up. I'm going to have to hide it and ration him to a jar a week lol


That sounds wonderful! Would you mind sharing the recipe ?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

18 half pints of apple jelly.


----------



## brightstar

21601mom said:


> That sounds wonderful! Would you mind sharing the recipe ?


Sure!

Tomato basil soup

Oil (enough to cover bottom of pot)
2 med onions, chopped
6 Tbsp tomato paste
1/2 cup basil
7 cups chicken broth
14 cups whole, peeled tomatoes
3-5 tsp salt
Pepper and sugar to taste

Heat oil and add onions until soft. Stir in tomato paste, cook 2 mins. Add broth, tomatoes, and basil. Bring to boil then simmer 30 mins. Add salt, pepper, and sugar. Blend until smooth (I use my immersion blender). Process pints at 11lbs for 75 mins, quarts 90 mins (bc of chick broth).

Really good with a grilled cheese to dip in it


----------



## Tacitus

brightstar said:


> ...
> 1/2 cup basil
> ...


Sounds good. Is that fresh basil? I was thinking dried basil might be too potent?


----------



## brightstar

Yea, fresh basil. If using dried use 1/4 cup. We like ours a little heavier on basil so I'll go up to 1/2 cup even using dried.


----------



## 21601mom

brightstar said:


> Sure! Tomato basil soup )


Thank you! I know what I'm cooking this weekend!


----------



## Enchant18

Aldis here has 1 lb packages of baby carrots 49 cents a bag. Canning 40 lbs for days!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

13 pints of apples and 3 quarts of apple juice for making jelly later.


----------



## Dakine

chicken enchilada mix! 2 QTs and 4 pints going in now...


----------



## debbluu

Green beans and chocolate mint jelly


----------



## UncleJoe

As the last of the tomatoes ripen, I'm making and canning tomato soup. 18 pints today. I'll probably get about the same tomorrow.


----------



## rawhide2971

Today - Pear Jam. My tree did pretty well in spite of a severe case of Fire Blight.


----------



## crabapple

Rawhide2971, what type of pear? I have a MoonGlow & am looking to get a few others when I order southern apple trees.
I may can some of my corn flour, but I will freeze most of the 50 pounds.


----------



## goshengirl

debbluu said:


> Green beans and chocolate mint jelly


How do you use your chocolate mint jelly? That probably sounds like a stupid question, we're just not jelly people here. But we love our chocolate mint, have lots of it, and would love to know more ways to utilize it.


----------



## goshengirl

Bison in tomato sauce


----------



## Halloween

goshengirl said:


> Bison in tomato sauce


Ok how do I get u to send me a jar
I feel so blaa next to that


----------



## Halloween

I did some left over "lobster" bisque and some chili
Blaa


----------



## goshengirl

Ha ha, anyone canning lobster is hardly blaa.  
We do have a couple of bison farms in the area, but buying from them is complicated, whereas picking it up at the grocery store is easy. So our bison is from Denver.


----------



## Halloween

goshengirl said:


> Ha ha, anyone canning lobster is hardly blaa.
> We do have a couple of bison farms in the area, but buying from them is complicated, whereas picking it up at the grocery store is easy. So our bison is from Denver.


My lobster comes from a 2for $4 pack. It's called lobster flavored fish ie pollack. Like van d kamp
My 8 yr old wanted it cause of a picture saw and said daddy u r a chef - make it. And that is the glorious story. We see bison in the store occasionally but they want an arm leg and a lung for it.


----------



## goshengirl

Halloween said:


> We see bison in the store occasionally but they want an arm leg and a lung for it.


Oh, no kidding. I only buy it on manager's special (day before expiration). It's the only meat I'll buy for more than $3/lb (it's usually $4/lb on special, regularly $9/lb), because it cans so well and my boys love it so much. They help me with 'bison hunts.' I write out a calender in a notebook (that I keep in my purse), so whenever I'm at a store I check the expiration date, then mark it down. Then I keep track which town I need to go shopping in on a given date, and run errands accordingly.  What's funny is the kids help me with this, tracking the calender, or texting me with dates and info.


----------



## Halloween

I swear I have never scene bison marked down. I get beef pork chicken marked down but never bison. It's like the dudes pull it for them selves
They do all look happy and free range for some reason 
Strange - that free range look is creepy


----------



## UncleJoe

Finished my tomato soup. Ended up with 11qts and 18pts.

Yeah I know the numbers don't add up. I gave a few away already.


----------



## goshengirl

That looks really good, Uncle Joe. Recipe?


----------



## UncleJoe

goshengirl said:


> That looks really good, Uncle Joe. Recipe?


Sorry. Don't really have one. 

I fill the stock pot with skinned tomatoes, throw in some dried onion, garlic, a pinch of basil, a few slices of dried green pepper(which you can see a new picture of in the dehydrating thread), a bit of celery flake, salt and a little sugar. Cook that down, run it through the Folley to get rid of most of the seeds, simmer that for another hour or so to evaporate some water, then into the jars for canning.


----------



## goshengirl

Works for me! Thank you. :beercheer:


----------



## hashbrown

.....................


----------



## SouthCentralUS

A load of potatoes tonight.


----------



## Freyadog

Canned 12 quarts deer burger crumbles yesterday. Today will be deer burger patties. Have never done the patties so this process will be new to me.


----------



## brightstar

Freyadog said:


> Canned 12 quarts deer burger crumbles yesterday. Today will be deer burger patties. Have never done the patties so this process will be new to me.


Jealous, still waiting for our first deer of the season.


----------



## Grimm

4qts of chicken in the canner right now.


----------



## debbluu

goshengirl said:


> How do you use your chocolate mint jelly? That probably sounds like a stupid question, we're just not jelly people here. But we love our chocolate mint, have lots of it, and would love to know more ways to utilize it.


We mainly use it for biscuits, toast and waffles. But I found a recipe for banana bread using dried chocolate mint.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

20 more pints of potatoes. We are good until they go on sale again.


----------



## Moby76065

First hunt, shot an 11 point whit tail. Canning it tomorrow. Watched three youtubes andskinned it and quartered it myself! First time!!!


----------



## LincTex

Moby76065 said:


> Watched three youtubes and skinned it and quartered it myself! First time!!!


That is QUITE the feat, Moby!!!


----------



## TheManComesAround

6pints of Salt Pork as soon as I get home tonite. This weekend will be Potatoes (for the first time).


----------



## crabapple

Moby76065, good for you!:congrat:

I hit my first deer on a back road, with 150 Ford pick up truck.
I clean it just like I did rabbits, then laid it down to cut it up.
I was lucky & had no real problem with this new skill, I was shocked how easy it was/is to harvest a deer once you bring it down.
Years later I was taught to cut the deer up while it was still hanging.
This is something I never would have tried on my own.
But it work great, no need for a big table, just a place to store the meat.
I still do not like the smell of raw meat of a fresh kill.
I know, I should put "My Big Boy Paints On" & just do it.


----------



## goshengirl

Way to go, Moby! My husband and I are impressed! :2thumb:


----------



## Tacitus

OK, I can't let Moby get all the love.

So, on my first hunt, I shot a deer, skinned and quartered it, and partially butchered it, all by myself. But this was years ago, so I didn't have youtube videos to help. I only had my experienced friend who stood there, leaning against the tree, with a beer in his hand, telling me what to do, step by step...but never helping out once. I didn't let him touch the deer. I got the training, and he got some free venison (and he got to drink beer while I worked)...everyone was happy.

*And that, my friends, is how we did it before the Internet!* 

(OK, so it is more impressive that Moby did it without any on the spot advice. Good job Moby!)


----------



## Wellrounded

Hamburger, cubed raw pack beef, pea and ham soup. Emptied the freezer and everything is defrosting ready for a big day tomorrow.
Was hoping to get it all done today but.... well we had a major problem with our VERY old wood stove and had to do a rebuild. Took 2 hours and I've lit it again and have the first batch of 'I just cleaned out the freezer' dog food cooking  Had all the needed materials at hand (I'm a prepper don't you know  ) so was a pretty quick process.


----------



## Halloween

Enchilada sauce


----------



## smaj100

Got 7 qts of ham n beans in the canner now. I think I lost a jar, heard a pop as it came up to pressure and I can clearly smells ham n beans in the steam......


----------



## Wellrounded

Last of the quarts just came out of the canner. Have 40lb of fat to render, one side of bacon to salt and another 30lb of dog food to prepare then I'm finished....... until tomorrow, we're butchering 4 sheep. One x mutton, two x 2 tooth and a lamb. The 2 tooth and lamb will be cut into chops for summer BBQs and the mutton made into roasts and some pickled. 

Ran out of black beans last night so will have to make them a canning project soon, as well as more soups and chicken stock.


----------



## UncleJoe

Another 12 pints of cranberry sauce today. :lick:


----------



## smaj100

6 qrts of ham n beans done. Had 1 jar blow the bottom clean off the jar? Never seen that before. Anyone else have any experience with this happening?


----------



## AdmiralD7S

smaj100 said:


> 6 qrts of ham n beans done. Had 1 jar blow the bottom clean off the jar? Never seen that before. Anyone else have any experience with this happening?


One time, but no idea why it happened in my particular case. In general, I think it can be caused by having too much "direct" heat on the jar (i.e., canning without a rack in the bottom).


----------



## goshengirl

smaj100 said:


> 6 qrts of ham n beans done. Had 1 jar blow the bottom clean off the jar? Never seen that before. Anyone else have any experience with this happening?


Had it happen once, with the center quart jar. Hated it, my mind automatically started recalculating the cost of canning the other 6 jars adding in the loss of the one, and I didn't like it. But it (knock on wood) hasn't happened again.


----------



## neldarez

smaj100 said:


> 6 qrts of ham n beans done. Had 1 jar blow the bottom clean off the jar? Never seen that before. Anyone else have any experience with this happening?


I've had several do that over the last few years but it always happens to a jar that is given to me...not new ones. I think they probably had been clunked together and there was probably a weak spot in the jar, you can hear it distinctly when the bottom pops off! Sure do hate that when it happens..


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> you can hear it distinctly when the bottom pops off! Sure do hate that when it happens..


That is a pretty unique sound isn't it?

It's better to crack in the canner than when you're taking the jars out though, I found that out the hard way!:wave:


----------



## Halloween

6pts of chicken something soup
Leftover chicken from the week, frozen green beans, spices, water and a 1/3 of a cube of bouillon in each
But after I closed the jars I noticed that I used beef instead of chicken 
Oh well 
But when I pulled my jars from the pressure cooker the tips were all puffed up and creased. 
So I actually had to release pressure from each jar while hot and retighten the lids. This morning they all looked Normal and sealed very tight so I guess all is good


----------



## smaj100

yes it was a very distinct sound. Luckily didn't take any other jars with it. Just made a mess of the canner, always use the rack. Just happy all the jars have held their seals so far. :2thumb:


----------



## brightstar

Quarts of brown sugar glazed carrots


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have 16 pints of bacon coming off pressure and 6 more pints bacon and 6 pints leftover pulled pork out of the freezer ready to go in as soon as the canner cools off.


----------



## Davarm

I finally got around to thawing out the winter squash I've had in the freezer for a month or two, just took out the last of 15 quarts and a pint. 

I'll be doing the rest of it tomorrow, looks like I've got another 16 or 18 quarts to go.


----------



## timmie

turkey broth tonight.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I finally got around to thawing out the winter squash I've had in the freezer for a month or two, just took out the last of 15 quarts and a pint.
> 
> I'll be doing the rest of it tomorrow, looks like I've got another 16 or 18 quarts to go.


Are these in chunks Dave?


----------



## neldarez

Canned my 1st jellied cranberry sauce in 1/2 pints......really tastes good but too expensive to do. The bags of cranberries cost me $2.00 bag (12 oz) and out of 2 bags, 2 cups sugar and 2 cups of water, only got 5 half pints....price at the store for ocean spray canned is $1.25 for 14 oz can.............If they were to go on sale for 1/2 price it might be worth it, sure did taste awesome though! We love jellied cranberry sauce and we eat it year round just as some color and something different on the plate


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> Are these in chunks Dave?


No, they were the same way I've been doing it, they started out in chunks when I baked them but by the time I got it in jars it was pretty much like mashed potatoes.

Did I email you the directions on how I do the winter squash and pumpkin? If I didn't let me know and I will pull it up and resend it.



neldarez said:


> Canned my 1st jellied cranberry sauce in 1/2 pints......really tastes good but too expensive to do. The bags of cranberries cost me $2.00 bag (12 oz) and out of 2 bags, 2 cups sugar and 2 cups of water, only got 5 half pints....price at the store for ocean spray canned is $1.25 for 14 oz can.............If they were to go on sale for 1/2 price it might be worth it, sure did taste awesome though! We love jellied cranberry sauce and we eat it year round just as some color and something different on the plate


They cost about $2.00 a bag here now but around Christmas they drop to around $.50 per bag, they try to unload them before they get stuck with unsold inventory. Last year one store had them for $.25 per bag but you had to pick through them, some of the berries were bad but it was more than worth the trouble.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> No, they were the same way I've been doing it, they started out in chunks when I baked them but by the time I got it in jars it was pretty much like mashed potatoes.
> 
> Did I email you the directions on how I do the winter squash and pumpkin? If I didn't let me know and I will pull it up and resend it.
> 
> Please send........ I can smile big now cuz the bugs are mostly gone, too cold ya know.........lol


----------



## xtommygunx

Has anyone ever canned bologna and is so how long in the pressure cooker??


----------



## Davarm

Started doing Sweet Pickled Green Tomatoes.

I picked about 15 gallons of green tomatoes before the frost killed them off the plants a few weeks ago and they are ripening faster than we can eat them. Started pickling them so they would not go to waste.



xtommygunx said:


> Has anyone ever canned bologna and is so how long in the pressure cooker??


Wow, canned bologna? I thought I was adventurous!


----------



## goshengirl

chicken
chicken stock
beef meatballs


----------



## txgirl

If I am making honey butter. Do I need to water bath it or just refrigerate?


----------



## brucehylton

Neither, just eat it. You can't make too much.


----------



## UncleJoe

More cranberry sauce! :droolie:


----------



## Toffee

1 pint each of salt and pepper roasted butternut and 'holiday spice' butternut with maple syrup and flavoring.


----------



## Halloween

Pumpkin
Sauerkraut 
Working on fish stock


----------



## neldarez

Toffee said:


> 1 pint each of salt and pepper roasted butternut and 'holiday spice' butternut with maple syrup and flavoring.


This sounds really good, how are you canning and seasoning this stuff? Have you done it before? I would be really interested in how you do this...thanks Toffee.........


----------



## timmie

56 quarts of camp stew


----------



## goshengirl

timmie said:


> 56 quarts of camp stew


Holy cow, you go! How many canners do you run at a time, and how much does each hold? (Yes, I'm nosy  )


----------



## timmie

goshengirl said:


> Holy cow, you go! How many canners do you run at a time, and how much does each hold? (Yes, I'm nosy  )


I have 2 canners and kept them both going until I finished. they only hold 7 at a time.


----------



## txgirl

timmie said:


> 56 quarts of camp stew


What is in camp stew?


----------



## neldarez

txgirl said:


> What is in camp stew?


thanks txgirl, I was going to ask that! Inquiring minds want to know...:scratch


----------



## timmie

txgirl said:


> What is in camp stew?


sort of like Brunswick stew.


----------



## bbrider

Finished curing and smoking a couple country hams. After making a pot of navy beans with ham, we are canning the rest of one and storing the other.


----------



## txcatlady

Yum,,that sounds good right now!


----------



## Moby76065

*Deer*



First deer hunt, first deer, 11 point buck. 80 lbs after gutting. Small deer in Texas.

Gutted, skinned, quartered, butchered, froze, and canned the meat, and boiled the head and made a skull mount myself. Took a while, but I imagine I'll get better at it like anything else.


----------



## txcatlady

Nice job! East Texas deer are not very big at all. If you got 80 pounds, you did a good job of cleaning it. I do my own deer also. Don't ask hubster for help. My dad raised me if you kill it, you clean it. Patiently waiting on my buck this season. Hope to get both does this weekend. Keep up the good harvesting!


----------



## Davarm

Looks like it's "Chili-Time", when the chow bell gonna ring?



Moby76065 said:


> First deer hunt, first deer, 11 point buck. 80 lbs after gutting. Small deer in Texas.
> 
> Gutted, skinned, quartered, butchered, froze, and canned the meat, and boiled the head and made a skull mount myself. Took a while, but I imagine I'll get better at it like anything else.


----------



## UncleJoe

*Davarm*, It's Thanksgiving day. I need you to do something for us.

Step AWAY from the canner, slowly, with your hands where we can see them. The canner will still be there tomorrow.

There. Doesn't that feel good. Now enjoy your day.


----------



## Davarm

UncleJoe said:


> *Davarm*, It's Thanksgiving day. I need you to do something for us.
> 
> Step AWAY from the canner, slowly, with your hands where we can see them. The canner will still be there tomorrow.
> 
> There. Doesn't that feel good. Now enjoy your day.


Daing, I was getting the leftovers rounded up!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have 12 pints of broth in the canner. The books say 20 minutes but I think it has tiny bits of turkey in it, so I am going for 75 minutes just to be safe.


----------



## crabapple

We roasted a whole pig, 148 pounds.
We split it between 2 family & got 5-1 gallon freezer bags in the freezer after eat all we could. Still got turkey & ham from Thanks giving to eat.


----------



## goshengirl

turkey stock


----------



## Halloween

2 gallons of fish stock


----------



## timmie

pickled eggs tonight. also have 2 20+pound turkeys that i'm gonna work on. I love this time of year


----------



## Guardian

goshengirl said:


> turkey stock


X2.... 10 quarts


----------



## Jason

DW got a small button buck on Friday and today it went into the pressure canner. We ended up with 6 quarts of venison, cooling nicely on the shelf.


----------



## neldarez

Jason said:


> DW got a small button buck on Friday and today it went into the pressure canner. We ended up with 6 quarts of venison, cooling nicely on the shelf.


I had to look up what a button buck was, never have heard that expression before....lol


----------



## smaj100

Question my wife loves her some sausage patties. We usually get the premade frozen variety at wallyworld. 

My question is would it work if I dropped these in a wide mouth jar, let them thaw to room temp, and then dropped em in the canner? Should I add any liquid or let them fill up with the grease on their own as they cook?

Just trying to see if I can add some variety in our "instant preps", until I school myself in the art of sausage making.


----------



## UncleJoe

smaj100 said:


> Question my wife loves her some sausage patties....Should I add any liquid or let them fill up with the grease on their own as they cook?


Different folks will give you different answers. I've done it both ways. I prefer putting a little water in the jar; just enough to cover the bottom.

Just finished processing 10 pints of apple butter. :droolie:


----------



## Grimm

Canned 7 qts of turkey stock yesterday. One did not ping so it is in the fridge with the 1.5 qts that didn't fit in the canner. I'll can them with the next batch.

Another pot of stock cooling so I can remove the fat before canning. 

I am going to see if I can get some more turkeys to can...


----------



## Toffee

3 quarts of beef stock here.


----------



## Grimm

Just took 7 quarts of turkey packed in broth out of the canner. 3 more quarts of turkey about to go in and as many quarts of stock I can fit in with that.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

10 pounds great northern beans with leftover Thanksgiving ham from the freezer. That's a lot of beans. Jeesh!!


----------



## Grimm

Yup. The 3 qts of turkey and 4 qts of stock.

That makes a total of 10 qts stock and 10 qts turkey meat.


----------



## Jason

We're canning venison again.


----------



## Jason

In the pics:

1. Cleaning the jars before we started.
2. Soaking the chunked up meat in cold salt water to draw out any remaining blood.
3. This is the first time we've ever double stacked the canner.
4. A couple of the blue jars we got a Sam's.
5. The canner coming up to temperature and pressure.


----------



## Wellrounded

Apricots. We had a terrible crop last year, only managed about 20 quarts and a few jars of jam. Apricots are our favourite canned fruit and we'd easily use 100 jars a year if we had them, probably more .


----------



## camo2460

In the process of canning 14 quarts of ham and been soup, and when that is finished will be canning 7 quarts of chili. I think tomorrow we will be canning some Cranberry sauce.


----------



## neldarez

camo2460 said:


> In the process of canning 14 quarts of ham and been soup, and when that is finished will be canning 7 quarts of chili. I think tomorrow we will be canning some Cranberry sauce.


cranberries cost too much here per bag to can...I did a few jars just so I could learn but it cost a lot more than if I bought them at the store............. I'm still trying to learn how to make good chili.....haven't done it yet. Another thing I can't seem to master is baked beans.....


----------



## camo2460

neldarez said:


> cranberries cost too much here per bag to can...I did a few jars just so I could learn but it cost a lot more than if I bought them at the store............. I'm still trying to learn how to make good chili.....haven't done it yet. Another thing I can't seem to master is baked beans.....


Ms. Nelda when my wife gets home tonight I will have her post her chili recipe for you it really is very good.

Also just wanted to let everyone know to never become complacent when canning. The other night when we were canning the bean soup, I dropped a jar on the counter, the entire ring and lid came off of the jar as I was lifting it out of the canner. It hit the counter, it didn't break but spewed scalding liquid all over. Due to my cat like reflexes and some serious acrobatics I avoided being seriously burned. I had become to comfortable with the process and became complacent instead of treating the process with respect, not to mention the loss of a quart of good ham and bean soup. That was a very valuable lesson learned.


----------



## stayingthegame

canned 2 gallons of lemon juice in 8 oz jars. worked great


----------



## readytogo

crabapple said:


> We roasted a whole pig, 148 pounds.
> We split it between 2 family & got 5-1 gallon freezer bags in the freezer after eat all we could. Still got turkey & ham from Thanks giving to eat.


Have you ever try preserving pig meat in fat? plain food grade buckets with fried chunks of meat cover in fat, growing up we had no refrigeration so the only way to preserved our meats was in fat or salted, also we made lots of Spanish style dry sausages over wood smoke ,how I miss those days.


----------



## LincTex

readytogo said:


> Have you ever try preserving pig meat in fat? plain food grade buckets with fried chunks of meat cover in fat, growing up we had no refrigeration so the only way to preserved our meats was in fat or salted, also we made lots of Spanish style dry sausages over wood smoke ,how I miss those days.


Some recipes.... or a "well-worded procedure" would be great if you started a new thread on the topic


----------



## neldarez

LincTex said:


> Some recipes.... or a "well-worded procedure" would be great if you started a new thread on the topic


I absolutely think that picture is priceless, adorable...just sayin...what a cutie.


----------



## Davarm

readytogo said:


> Have you ever try preserving pig meat in fat? plain food grade buckets with fried chunks of meat cover in fat, growing up we had no refrigeration so the only way to preserved our meats was in fat or salted, also we made lots of Spanish style dry sausages over wood smoke ,how I miss those days.


I've done that on a small scale, just to see how it was done and it did work. Those old timey bits of knowledge are good to have.

I first heard of it in the early 80's from an old "hillbilly(self proclaimed)" from West Virginia, said it was the only way his family had to preserve meats. I just tucked the info away for years and only tried it out 4 or 5 years ago.

A question I have that you may be able to answer is - Will it keep the meat through the heat of summer or is it just for the cooler months?

Another question is just how long will it keep without going rancid, I only kept the crock for a few months through the winter and it showed no signs of going bad.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

14 pints of Ragout and one pint of experimental leftover meatloaf.

I have never canned meatloaf before and don't know if you cook it first or not.


----------



## crabapple

Tree bark.......the candy not the bark of trees.
However the DW is planning to gave it all away.
Happy Holidays, everyone.


----------



## neldarez

neldarez said:


> I absolutely think that picture is priceless, adorable...just sayin...what a cutie.


You do know that I'm talking about the avatar for Linctex...right? She is adorable


----------



## bunkerbob

*canning*

We canned butter and cream cheese yesterday. Water bath method 30 min, unsalted butter, did not cook or melt down butter first just packed it in the jars.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

bunkerbob said:


> We canned butter and cream cheese yesterday. Water bath method 30 min, unsalted butter, did not cook or melt down butter first just packed it in the jars.


OH MY GOD BOB YER GONNA DIE, WHAT ARE YOU DOIN CANNIN BUTTER, YOU'LL KILL EVERBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eyebulge: :lolsmash:

Sorry BB, couldn't resist. I gotta get some more butter done to. Ain't never tried the cream cheese. I'm nota huge cream cheese fan so there ain't been lotsa insperation there.

Plan on doin some store brand velveta over Christmas vacation.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have 13 pints of ham coming up to pressure right now.


----------



## neldarez

I love canning the velveeta with lots of canned milk in it so it stays on the soft and creamy side, it's great with fish and crackers then...I need to do some more.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 4 1/2 pints of Cranberry sauce, It turned out very nice. The wife got frozen Cranberries from Aldi's for $1.00 a bag so I couldn't resist.


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> I love canning the velveeta with lots of canned milk in it so it stays on the soft and creamy side, it's great with fish and crackers then...I need to do some more.


Can you explain exactly how you do this?


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> I love canning the velveeta with lots of canned milk in it so it stays on the soft and creamy side, it's great with fish and crackers then...I need to do some more.


Ditto! Some people say velveeta isn't really cheese(my oldest daughter,lol) but I dont hear her complaining when we make "Chili con Queso", I even slipped it by her in "Mac n Cheese"!


----------



## Wellrounded

Excuse my ignorance but what is velveeta?

Edit: and while I'm asking..... What are hot wings?


----------



## brightstar

Wellrounded said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is velveeta? Edit: and while I'm asking..... What are hot wings?


Velveeta is a processed cheese product. When it's heated and liquidy, think nacho cheese sauce. Hot wings are chicken wings cooked in hot sauce and other seasoning, often eaten during sporting events particularly football. We make ours with just hot sauce and melted butter mixed together, toss chicken wings in it, bake until done, toss in some more sauce then dip in blue cheese or ranch. Also known as buffalo wings


----------



## bunkerbob

*canning butter*



OldCootHillbilly said:


> OH MY GOD BOB YER GONNA DIE, WHAT ARE YOU DOIN CANNIN BUTTER, YOU'LL KILL EVERBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eyebulge: :lolsmash:
> 
> Sorry BB, couldn't resist. I gotta get some more butter done to. Ain't never tried the cream cheese. I'm nota huge cream cheese fan so there ain't been lotsa insperation there.
> 
> Plan on doin some store brand velveta over Christmas vacation.


Its amazing how many are troubled by botulism when canning butter. First of all, the butter does not contain protein or carbs just fat, second botulism is soil born, thirdly the butter is pasteurized, plain water bath canning is sufficient for sterilization at 212f(boiling water) for 30 min.


----------



## Tacitus

Wellrounded said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is velveeta?


As Brightstar said, it is processed cheese. It comes in a block, wrapped in foil, in a box. It need not be refrigerated before it is opened. Mmmm, cheeeeese. 









The block is soft. It melts very well. Some dislike Velveeta, but I love it for grilled cheese sandwiches--very creamy--best right off the griddle, but you have to be careful because the melted cheese will spill out of the sandwich and burn you...mmmm.

Velveeta has fairly long shelf life as is.



Wellrounded said:


> Edit: and while I'm asking..... What are hot wings?


Buffalo wings: The very popular American food is just deep fried chicken wings tossed in a vinegar based cayenne pepper sauce and butter. Sometimes breaded, sometimes not. Allegedly first made in Buffalo, New York (thus the name), but the sauce is more akin to Louisiana hot sauce.


----------



## neldarez

goshengirl said:


> Can you explain exactly how you do this?


Place box of velveeta in dble boiler with 5 oz canned milk, I cube the velveeta to make it melt faster.........
When melted add 1 Tbs. vinegar and stir in.
Add 1/2 tsp dry mustard and 1/2 tsp salt and stir well.
I can mine in 8 oz jars.......wipe clean, put lids and rings on and place in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.

If it doesn't come out as runny as I want, I put up another batch and add more canned milk! 
I sprinkled a bit of cayenne in my last batch, not much just a little, and it was sooo good with fish and crackers! 
I'm sure it was on this forum that I learned how to do this, probably Davarm! lol
Merry Christmas


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> Place box of velveeta in dble boiler with 5 oz canned milk, I cube the velveeta to make it melt faster.........
> When melted add 1 Tbs. vinegar and stir in.
> Add 1/2 tsp dry mustard and 1/2 tsp salt and stir well.
> I can mine in 8 oz jars.......wipe clean, put lids and rings on and place in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.
> 
> If it doesn't come out as runny as I want, I put up another batch and add more canned milk!
> I sprinkled a bit of cayenne in my last batch, not much just a little, and it was sooo good with fish and crackers!
> I'm sure it was on this forum that I learned how to do this, probably Davarm! lol
> Merry Christmas


Thank you!
If you like this method, then this is the one I'm going to try. 
Seems like Velveeta tends to go on sale around Super Bowl/salsa season - it'd be a good time to stock up.


----------



## Tacitus

goshengirl said:


> Seems like Velveeta tends to go on sale around Super Bowl/salsa season - it'd be a good time to stock up.


Clancy's CheeseMelt (available at ALDI) is identical to Velveeta in taste and consistency, but is consistently cheaper than Velveeta.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

16 pints turkey, 2 pints broth and 7 pints ham. Also one pint of leftover Ragout.


----------



## UncleJoe

Had a pile of ham left over from yesterday. Threw some of it in the food processor to make a sandwich spread. Canned 4 pints.


----------



## neldarez

Today I cleaned all the fish out of the freezer....Lahotan trout and triploids. Got 8 pints and 7 half pints....room in the freezer now...I don't care for fish unless it is smoked or canned.........


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 39 pint's of Cranberry sauce


----------



## Davarm

camo2460 said:


> Just finished 39 pint's of Cranberry sauce


Just out of curiosity, what are the cranberries down to(price wise) in your area now? They are at $1.00 per bag here and hopefully will be down to $.50 per bag by the New Year.


----------



## camo2460

Davarm said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are the cranberries down to(price wise) in your area now? They are at $1.00 per bag here and hopefully will be down to $.50 per bag by the New Year.


Yep same here $1.00 a bag at Aldi's, but I got about 20 bags for free through a person my wife works with. Normally I wouldn't can that much Cranberry sauce, but it was free, and I'm addicted to canning. I never thought that I would get so much pleasure from canning food. You and Ms. Sue have created a monster! LOL


----------



## camo2460

neldarez said:


> Today I cleaned all the fish out of the freezer....Lahotan trout and triploids. Got 8 pints and 7 half pints....room in the freezer now...I don't care for fish unless it is smoked or canned.........


Ms. Nelda I believe that the only dumb question is the one not asked, so here goes: What's a Lahotan trout and a Triploid?


----------



## neldarez

camo2460 said:


> Ms. Nelda I believe that the only dumb question is the one not asked, so here goes: What's a Lahotan trout and a Triploid?


You are absolutely right !!
Lahotan is a beautiful cutthroat trout that is quite large and they live in Omak Lake that is an alkaline lake....they are the only fish there...we live only a few miles from there so we fish there regularly. We have several alkaline lake in wa. that have lahotans....I guess other states do too, I was told that it is the state fish in Nevada!
Triploid is a hybrid rainbow trout....they are really weird..........we call them "fat fish" because the body is so large and the head is small.....they are grown in the pens on the columbia river not too far from us and they escape all the time! I don't like catching them myself even though they can be gigantic....I only like to spin cast, don't like still fishing. These triploids are all sterile and I think they are all females........not sure on that part. They have really really pink meat and you must cut off all the fat because it doesn't taste good.


----------



## camo2460

neldarez said:


> You are absolutely right !!
> Lahotan is a beautiful cutthroat trout that is quite large and they live in Omak Lake that is an alkaline lake....they are the only fish there...we live only a few miles from there so we fish there regularly. We have several alkaline lake in wa. that have lahotans....I guess other states do too, I was told that it is the state fish in Nevada!
> Triploid is a hybrid rainbow trout....they are really weird..........we call them "fat fish" because the body is so large and the head is small.....they are grown in the pens on the columbia river not too far from us and they escape all the time! I don't like catching them myself even though they can be gigantic....I only like to spin cast, don't like still fishing. These triploids are all sterile and I think they are all females........not sure on that part. They have really really pink meat and you must cut off all the fat because it doesn't taste good.


Thank you my friend, I just learned something new.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

4 half pints of applesauce and 3 quarts of juice from the cores and peelings of 8 pounds of apples.


----------



## neldarez

Just finished 10 1/2 pints of velveeta spread.........I was getting a bit low!!
ground up 10 lbs of elk scraps and packaged into 2 # trays......didn't can them, but just letting you know I did some work!!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

4 pints of chicken wings for "that other thread". Stay tuned over there for results, but I'll try to remember to copy-paste it in this thread, too


----------



## bbrider

Davarm said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are the cranberries down to(price wise) in your area now?


Yesterday at the Winco in Olympia, I bought $5.00 worth of cranberries at $0.25 per bag. Canning tomorrow.


----------



## neldarez

bbrider said:


> Yesterday at the Winco in Olympia, I bought $5.00 worth of cranberries at $0.25 per bag. Canning tomorrow.


I am so jealous!! I'm on the other side of the mtns from you and not in a large town....you lucky dog!


----------



## Wellrounded

Apricots, just one more tree and I'm done. Birds are ruining some before I've finished picking as I'm getting behind but the pigs are loving those .


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 18 quarts of new potatoes in chicken bullion.


----------



## Wellrounded

Well that was interesting...... started picking the last apricot tree this morning to find mold was setting in to quite a few of them. We've had some rotten hot weather and I'm pretty sure that's the cause. So today I picked the lot, canned one batch and the rest have gone into the freezer, they just needed to come off the tree as fast as possible. 
I'll can a heap to use for icecream topping or to cook chicken in (mmmmm), the rest will become apricot chutney or get used in mixed fruit chutney. At least I got the first two trees canned as halves


----------



## camo2460

Wellrounded said:


> Well that was interesting...... started picking the last apricot tree this morning to find mold was setting in to quite a few of them. We've had some rotten hot weather and I'm pretty sure that's the cause. So today I picked the lot, canned one batch and the rest have gone into the freezer, they just needed to come off the tree as fast as possible.
> I'll can a heap to use for icecream topping or to cook chicken in (mmmmm), the rest will become apricot chutney or get used in mixed fruit chutney. At least I got the first two trees canned as halves


Wellrounded that chicken in apricots sounds wonderful, could you PLEASE provide a recipe?


----------



## Wellrounded

camo2460 said:


> Wellrounded that chicken in apricots sounds wonderful, could you PLEASE provide a recipe?


Well this isn't really a recipe but this is what I do.........

Chicken pieces (whatever is your fav)

Dust chicken with seasoned flour then shallow fry until browned.
Brown some bacon and onions.
Place chicken in baking dish (a wide shallow one works best), top with bacon and onions then pour over pureed apricots, put on close fitting lid.

I add a little brown sugar, as the apricots can get a little bitter during baking, be careful not to let burn around edges as this can add bitterness too.

Bake very slowly for a few hours... I throw mine in the wood stove and cook in a warm oven all day. In the last half hour take off the lid and let the sauce reduce and glaze.

I put a heap of spices in the flour depending on what taste I'm after, Asian or Moroccan etc.

Serve sprinkled with toasted almond flakes.


----------



## camo2460

Wellrounded said:


> Well this isn't really a recipe but this is what I do.........
> 
> Chicken pieces (whatever is your fav)
> 
> Dust chicken with seasoned flour then shallow fry until browned.
> Brown some bacon and onions.
> Place chicken in baking dish (a wide shallow one works best), top with bacon and onions then pour over pureed apricots, put on close fitting lid.
> 
> I add a little brown sugar, as the apricots can get a little bitter during baking, be careful not to let burn around edges as this can add bitterness too.
> 
> Bake very slowly for a few hours... I throw mine in the wood stove and cook in a warm oven all day. In the last half hour take off the lid and let the sauce reduce and glaze.
> 
> I put a heap of spices in the flour depending on what taste I'm after, Asian or Moroccan etc.
> 
> Serve sprinkled with toasted almond flakes.


Thank you my friend I will be trying this soon


----------



## bbrider

bbrider said:


> Yesterday at the Winco in Olympia, I bought $5.00 worth of cranberries at $0.25 per bag. Canning tomorrow.


Okay, a day late... ;-) my granddaughter came to stay for a few days and that will always trump other plans! Anyway, 9 pints of cranberry sauce done this morning and we will be working on about 4 qts of turkey broth this afternoon. Another good day!


----------



## Hooch

...8 pints of meatloaf...I did on sat night


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 14 quarts of turkey and rice soup. Simmered the turkey carcass all day, fished out the bones and added vegetables to the broth and a 1/4 cup of uncooked long grain brown rice to the jar. We had some left over to sample and that was the richest soup we've had so far. Very nice soup.


----------



## Salekdarling

My In Laws gave me a big crate of green beans. Looks like I got a lot of canning to do. Can they be dehydrated too?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Salekdarling said:


> My In Laws gave me a big crate of green beans. Looks like I got a lot of canning to do. Can they be dehydrated too?


Yup, blanch em up good, (I'd cut em inta pieces) an dry. I do lottsa green beans. Turn inta these little dark green shriveled up twigs.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

20 half pints of cranberry juice.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

10 pints of sweet potatoes with no sugar added. My DH is diabetic and we don't have a root cellar.


----------



## Hooch

8 pints meatloaf.6 pints beef roast 4 pints beans in beef n onion broth. ..


----------



## camo2460

In the process of canning 11 pints of Chicken and then 14 Quarts of Chicken Noodle soup


----------



## neldarez

I cooked up 2 whole chickens and made them into a huge pot of soup, I don't think I actually make the best chicken soup...it's always kind of blah, but regardless, I made it, added a little rice and some quinoa........canned 7 quarts and 1 quart broke the bottom out...........hmmmmm.......that is discouraging when that happens.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have 11 pints of homemade baked beans and 1 pint of leftover blackeyed peas in the canner.

It occurred to me that I have the beginnings of our traditional holiday dinners in jars now. Turkey with the broth, ham, sweet potatoes and now baked beans. Also white potatoes and turkey broth for gravy. Pretty good start.


----------



## txcatlady

Thawed out some chicken and pressure canned it instead of boiling it. Have 4 qts in canner. I also ground up a cooked brisket. Made soup with some and put 2 qts in canner. When done I will do the 6 pints of chicken broth. Pressure canner worked quickly cooking the chicken and really cooked the bones down. Hope I got them all picked out! Went and checked the cows out and the wind is wicked.


----------



## camo2460

neldarez said:


> I cooked up 2 whole chickens and made them into a huge pot of soup, I don't think I actually make the best chicken soup...it's always kind of blah, but regardless, I made it, added a little rice and some quinoa........canned 7 quarts and 1 quart broke the bottom out...........hmmmmm.......that is discouraging when that happens.


Ms. Nelda I don't think you give your self enough credit, but regardless if you think your soup is blah then, spice it up, I use chicken bullion and McCormick's Tuscan Seasoning. I also use Carrots, Onions, Celery, and Garlic and Reams frozen noodles.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

I canned cookies  I put X-mas cookies in jars and vacuum packed them... hear an oxygen obsorbor works well too with cookies...

Not exactly 'canned' but I wanted to show something else you can put in those jars  My cookies from last year are just like I put them in... can't even tell the difference... I also store the marked down candy in jars... keeps well...


----------



## LincTex

camo2460 said:


> Ms. Nelda I don't think you give your self enough credit, but regardless if you think your soup is blah then, spice it up, I use chicken bullion and McCormick's Tuscan Seasoning. I also use Carrots, Onions, Celery, and Garlic and Reams frozen noodles.


I add garlic to nearly everything!!!


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> I add garlic to nearly everything!!!


Garlic is like bacon for us, everything is better with lots of it!


----------



## txcatlady

Making progress on cleaning out freezer. Just finished 2 pints pintos, 1 tomato juice, and13 pints zipper cream peas. Cooling and popping on cabinet. Discovered 10 pounds of bacon in freezer in various places. Wish I knew more about canning that. Maybe I will have time to defrost this weekend. Nephew and wife having twins and baby shower Saturday near Austin. That's 3 hours over, 1 to visit and 3 home. Just not fired up to go. Want to get this freezer project done. Students start back tomorrow. Time is short!


----------



## neldarez

camo2460 said:


> Ms. Nelda I don't think you give your self enough credit, but regardless if you think your soup is blah then, spice it up, I use chicken bullion and McCormick's Tuscan Seasoning. I also use Carrots, Onions, Celery, and Garlic and Reams frozen noodles.


Thanks camo, I've never heard of tuscan seasoning before, I'll look around for it....I did put lots of celery, carrots and onions in........didn't think I could can it if it had noodles. Also, seriously, I've never heard or seen frozen noodles before, hmmmm.....you are full of new adventures!!


----------



## LincTex

camo2460 said:


> ....... and Reames frozen noodles.


How unusual... Since noodles store so well dry, I really would never consider buying frozen ones.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Came home from work and put 15 pints of pulled pork in the canner. Thanks Beanie and DixieMama.


----------



## camo2460

LincTex said:


> How unusual... Since noodles store so well dry, I really would never consider buying frozen ones.


You're right LT, and I don't normally buy frozen noodles, I do store dried noodles and pasta, but the wife says that these noodles work better for canning(?) so I go with it. Also I like to get as much bang for the buck, so I like to store a complete meal in a jar as opposed to storing single ingredients. This seems to be the best option to me, since there may be, at least for a time, limited access to a fuel source, limited time, etc. and I can get two meals out of every quart jar heated and served in about 10 minutes.


----------



## camo2460

In reference to the above post #3083 I asked for an explanation on why my wife thinks that Reams noodles are better for canning, and this is what I got: The Reams noodles, while a little more expensive, are more like a home made noodle and are thicker, making them harder to over cook. In contrast, the dried noodles are thinner and will cook in 10-12 minutes and are done, so putting them in a pressure canner for the required time for Chicken Noodle soup would over cook them making them mushy and starchy, ruining, at least the appearance and texture of the soup. The Reams noodles however, are perfectly cooked, still look like noodles and have a good noodle texture.


----------



## goshengirl

Taco meat artydance:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Nieghbors dogs!













Well, I wish. Tired a hearing them yappin mutts. Never shut up! There steppin on my last nerve!


----------



## Hooch

8 pints of beef n bean delight

5 pints of beef in beef broth (I got it on sale 2.99 a pound) 

2 quarts of beef broth (made from meaty bones leftover from beef on sale)

the beef n bean started out as a expeirment last week when I canned. I had canned some beef n my last jar was only like 1/4 full of beef...so I threw in some beans n onions and it turned out perfect.

Course I had to try it out...lol...with a little cheeze n tortilla chips...it was a munchy delish dinner with Star Trek..

I used pint jars.. 

1/4 cup beans on bottom of jar...on top of beans place beef cubes not to tightly packed up to half the jar. sprinkly finely chopped onion on top to taste, and about 1/2 spoonfull of chopped garlic and better than bullion to taste. Pour really hot water over top to 1/2 inch headspace...take out air pockets n adjust water level....pressure can 75 minutes @ your areas reccommened pressure. Mine is 11 pounds. 

The meat is as tender as the beans...omg...so good!! I put a squirt of chinese hot sauce in a few to give some kick..cant wait to try those too!


----------



## Dakine

I did 18 lbs of chicken again last week but I'm really kicking myself because I had meant to try doing some buffalo chicken this time, I think I'm going to have leave a bottle of Franks Red Hot on the counter to remind me for next time.


----------



## neldarez

Hooch said:


> 8 pints of beef n bean delight
> 
> 5 pints of beef in beef broth (I got it on sale 2.99 a pound)
> 
> 2 quarts of beef broth (made from meaty bones leftover from beef on sale)
> 
> the beef n bean started out as a expeirment last week when I canned. I had canned some beef n my last jar was only like 1/4 full of beef...so I threw in some beans n onions and it turned out perfect.
> 
> Course I had to try it out...lol...with a little cheeze n tortilla chips...it was a munchy delish dinner with Star Trek..
> 
> I used pint jars..
> 
> 1/4 cup beans on bottom of jar...on top of beans place beef cubes not to tightly packed up to half the jar. sprinkly finely chopped onion on top to taste, and about 1/2 spoonfull of chopped garlic and better than bullion to taste. Pour really hot water over top to 1/2 inch headspace...take out air pockets n adjust water level....pressure can 75 minutes @ your areas reccommened pressure. Mine is 11 pounds.
> 
> The meat is as tender as the beans...omg...so good!! I put a squirt of chinese hot sauce in a few to give some kick..cant wait to try those too!


I'm definitely going to try this!!


----------



## camo2460

Canned five quarts of Sweet Potatoes, sliced a baggie full of sweet Bell Peppers for Fajita's and sliced up some sweet peppers for the dehydrator. I can't remember the name of the peppers, but their small, red and yellow and very sweet and crunchy. My daughter and I eat them like candy, also very good in stir fries.


----------



## camo2460

Hooch said:


> 8 pints of beef n bean delight
> 
> 5 pints of beef in beef broth (I got it on sale 2.99 a pound)
> 
> 2 quarts of beef broth (made from meaty bones leftover from beef on sale)
> 
> the beef n bean started out as a expeirment last week when I canned. I had canned some beef n my last jar was only like 1/4 full of beef...so I threw in some beans n onions and it turned out perfect.
> 
> Course I had to try it out...lol...with a little cheeze n tortilla chips...it was a munchy delish dinner with Star Trek..
> 
> I used pint jars..
> 
> 1/4 cup beans on bottom of jar...on top of beans place beef cubes not to tightly packed up to half the jar. sprinkly finely chopped onion on top to taste, and about 1/2 spoonfull of chopped garlic and better than bullion to taste. Pour really hot water over top to 1/2 inch headspace...take out air pockets n adjust water level....pressure can 75 minutes @ your areas reccommened pressure. Mine is 11 pounds.
> 
> The meat is as tender as the beans...omg...so good!! I put a squirt of chinese hot sauce in a few to give some kick..cant wait to try those too!


Hey fellow treky that beef and bean delight sounds good, but what kind of beans did you use? were they like pork and beans, or dry beans like for bean soup?


----------



## Hooch

lol...they are a mix of dry kidney, pinto and white navy. I bought some and threw them together in a container since I like all those and just shake up the container a bit. Im thinking this is the best way now to cook them..they come out so good. well..slow cooked with ham bone is good too..:wave:


----------



## brightstar

Did a few pints of potato soup base and glazed sweet carrots. It was honestly what I had in the fridge and I was jonesing to can something lol. Can't wait to get our garden up and going to get back at it


----------



## Hooch

brightstar im so glad I saw your post about the canned beans!! so far Ive only had one jar not seal due to over filling it...love the canned beans!!


----------



## brightstar

Hooch said:


> brightstar im so glad I saw your post about the canned beans!! so far Ive only had one jar not seal due to over filling it...love the canned beans!!


Glad it was helpful  I swear I will never do beans any other way ever again, so much easier and quicker.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished up with 3 1/2 quarts of Asparagus.


----------



## camo2460

Hooch said:


> lol...they are a mix of dry kidney, pinto and white navy. I bought some and threw them together in a container since I like all those and just shake up the container a bit. Im thinking this is the best way now to cook them..they come out so good. well..slow cooked with ham bone is good too..:wave:


Thank you, your recipe is next on my list, which is probably going to happen tonight. 3 1/2 quarts od Asparagus is not enough to get my canning fix. LOL


----------



## camo2460

Have seven quarts of Beef and Bean Delight (credit to Hooch) in the canner. Added 1/2 Tsp. of Kitchen Bouquet to the recipe, I think it puts meat, soups and stews over the top.


----------



## camo2460

Had one jar of Beef and Bean Delight not seal, so I had to try it, and I must say that while this dish is simple to make, it is quite savory and filling. It would be very easy to add to this recipe, or leave as is and still have a very good dinner. I think some Corn Bread would fit very well, or some home made bread.


----------



## TheManComesAround

Sad sad discovery. Went down to put some thing up in our food stores and noticed the lid on one of the jars of beans & weenies my DD and I canned (recipe courtesy of OldCootHillbilly) was open, contents half eaten, and little pellets of recycled beans & weenies strewn about. I checked the lids on all, and found 5 more were unsealed, but unmolested.


----------



## camo2460

TheManComesAround said:


> Sad sad discovery. Went down to put some thing up in our food stores and noticed the lid on one of the jars of beans & weenies my DD and I canned (recipe courtesy of OldCootHillbilly) was open, contents half eaten, and little pellets of recycled beans & weenies strewn about. I checked the lids on all, and found 5 more were unsealed, but unmolested.


I don't know if this will make any sense, or have any basis in fact, but we have found that when canning beans, if we leave a little extra head space we generally avoid the problem of jars coming unsealed. Don't ask me why, I don't know, maybe it's all in our head, or coincidence, but it seems to work.


----------



## LincTex

TheManComesAround said:


> ...noticed the lid on one of the jars was open, contents half eaten, and little pellets of recycled beans & weenies strewn about.


What caused this? 
Did you take the ring off after the lid was sealed?


----------



## Dakine

Hooch said:


> 8 pints of beef n bean delight
> 
> 5 pints of beef in beef broth (I got it on sale 2.99 a pound)
> 
> 2 quarts of beef broth (made from meaty bones leftover from beef on sale)
> 
> the beef n bean started out as a expeirment last week when I canned. I had canned some beef n my last jar was only like 1/4 full of beef...so I threw in some beans n onions and it turned out perfect.
> 
> Course I had to try it out...lol...with a little cheeze n tortilla chips...it was a munchy delish dinner with Star Trek..
> 
> I used pint jars..
> 
> 1/4 cup beans on bottom of jar...on top of beans place beef cubes not to tightly packed up to half the jar. sprinkly finely chopped onion on top to taste, and about 1/2 spoonfull of chopped garlic and better than bullion to taste. Pour really hot water over top to 1/2 inch headspace...take out air pockets n adjust water level....pressure can 75 minutes @ your areas reccommened pressure. Mine is 11 pounds.
> 
> The meat is as tender as the beans...omg...so good!! I put a squirt of chinese hot sauce in a few to give some kick..cant wait to try those too!


beef n bean delight beans start out dry right? they dont have to be presoaked or anything like that?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

A few days ago, I strained juice off chunked pineapple so I could dehydrate the chunks. Today I used that juice to make 14 half pints of pineapple jelly. It was the exact amount of juice needed for 2 batches of jelly.


----------



## timmie

going to make chili with deer from last year to make room for this year's deer. and some more camp stew.artydance:


----------



## camo2460

Finishing up on 14 quarts of Chicken Noodle soup.


----------



## brightstar

Dakine said:


> beef n bean delight beans start out dry right? they dont have to be presoaked or anything like that?


Yep, dry beans. Hooch is doing it like I do all my beans, dry (other than rinsed) and straight in the jar. Perfect every time.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

16 pints of baby carrots.


----------



## Hooch

12 quarts of bean n beef again...


I like to eat it with tortilla chips. I pour it all in a bowl n top it with shreded swiss ( I like swiss) and chopped scallions n scoop them up. 

I ate a whole jar while I watched my Star Trek dvd's and washed it down with a Sam Adams ...soft glow of my warm wood stove keepin my bun warm n dog snoring ...my kinda way of spending a sat night..


----------



## brightstar

Hooch said:


> 12 quarts of bean n beef again... I like to eat it with tortilla chips. I pour it all in a bowl n top it with shreded swiss ( I like swiss) and chopped scallions n scoop them up. I ate a whole jar while I watched my Star Trek dvd's and washed it down with a Sam Adams ...soft glow of my warm wood stove keepin my bun warm n dog snoring ...my kinda way of spending a sat night..


What kind of beef are you using?


----------



## Hooch

its on sale at safeways.....its $2.99 a pound chuck roast or 7 bone-in pot roast. I got a huge tri-tip package on sale for that price too so I snagged it. That was a score...I figure with the loss of cattle due to weather this last year and I hear lots of ranchers are selling their cattle due to feed prices going up..beef prices will continue to rise. So Im canning beef alot lately. 

They had whole chicken with no salt added on sale for .79 cents a pound too recently. I filled up my little freezer on that one...


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This bean & beef delight is something I have to try.


----------



## Grimm

3 quarts stew beef in the canner.


----------



## Hooch

grimm..do you raw pack the beef stew?


----------



## Grimm

Hooch said:


> grimm..do you raw pack the beef stew?


No. I brown it in the oven. It is not completely cooked so it doesn't get gross when canned. I add Better than Bullion and hot water to the jars. I lost a jar yesterday (cracked in the canner) so I tasted some of this batch. Yummy.


----------



## Wellrounded

I know what I should be doing....
Picked a wheelbarrow full of cucumbers yesterday and that was only the first 1/4 of the row. They are the only thing doing really well at the moment, we've had a rotten first half of the season and I've been ill for the last month (you should see the weeds, taller than me in a few patches  ) Last year I canned a few jars of a mixed vege pickle using the cowboy candy recipe, everyone loved it. Going to do many jars this year but not sure if I'll get the crops I was hoping for. If not I'll just make it with cucumbers :laugh:


----------



## neldarez

Hooch said:


> 12 quarts of bean n beef again...
> 
> I like to eat it with tortilla chips. I pour it all in a bowl n top it with shreded swiss ( I like swiss) and chopped scallions n scoop them up.
> 
> I ate a whole jar while I watched my Star Trek dvd's and washed it down with a Sam Adams ...soft glow of my warm wood stove keepin my bun warm n dog snoring ...my kinda way of spending a sat night..


lol, moved up from pints to quarts!! You must like this a lot.......Hooch, the beef that you put in, that is raw?? and it's pints that you pressure for 75 minutes, right?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

16 pints of chicken breast in the canner. We have another 14 pounds in the freezer to do later. May go back and get more this afternoon.


----------



## Dakine

4 pints of Hooch's Beef & Bean delight, and 3 pints of Buffalo Chicken.

I cubed up the boneless skinless breasts and then used the pressure marinate feature on my FoodSaver vacuum sealer, and let the chicken rest the entire time while preparing the Beef & Beans.

Both are just experimental so I'll try these this week and then decide if I want to tweak it any and if I'll be making any for storing in bulk.

I added Argentine chilies to the Beef & Beans, hoping that should be a good addition.


----------



## goshengirl

turkey today
turkey stock tomorrow


----------



## TheManComesAround

LincTex said:


> What caused this?
> Did you take the ring off after the lid was sealed?


Not quite sure what caused it. All the rings were removed after processing, and all seemed to have good seals (I think one failed to seal out of 2 batches). The only thing I can think of is possibly the fat in the dogs during canning was just enough to get under the lid and to cause the seal to fail.


----------



## Wellrounded

Not canning but important for our winter pie making, uses up all that beautiful pork, beef and chicken in the pantry. 
Rendering lard and tallow 50/50, then into muffin trays as moulds. Set, then throw in the freezer. When needed I grate the fat and throw into the flour, water mix for flakey pastry. The pie fillings are as simple as one jar pork (raw packed cubes), thickened with corn flour and maybe a drop of soy sauce for colour. We add all sorts of things for variation, vegetables, left over curry, mushrooms, kidney. 
These are a big part of our meals when we are cold and hungry at the end of a hard days work in winter. Usually served with corn on the cob and buttery mashed potatoes.


----------



## Dakine

update on my Hooch's Beef & Bean delight

I failed  but now I know what I want to change up.

What I did wrong was I used way too much beef broth and no water, so now I realize how salty it tastes, duh. Okay, that's fine, it's still edible, just not something I would give to a friend to try. I'll have them this week for lunches at work, I only made 4 pints and ate the first one last night.

What I think worked was the argentine peppers, they basically liquified in the meal, which is okay, but I think the flavor will stand out more when I use about 1/4-1/2 of the beef broth and more water. Also I wasnt overwhelmed with the garlic like I was worried about, I really used a lot, but thats okay it worked out. 

Next time I will use a much bigger nicer cut of meat too, this time was just some round steak or skirt steak that was on manager sale to move it right away.


----------



## Moby76065

*Venison*

20 Quart jars.

I had a great year as a new hunter.

First weekend an 11 pt buck.
Last time I went before the season closed, a Doe.
Two n my first year!
Each taken with an Armalite AR 10 in .308 with a one shot drop at 100 yards.
(not my first year shooting)

I field dressed, skinned, quartered, butchered, and made stew of most of the meat. The back straps are in the freezer. I even skull mounted the head of the 11 pt buck.

I ground all the meat from the Doe to make the stew and boiled the spin and other long bones to make broth I intend to make soup from. I strained it through paper towels to get a nice clear (I should say particle free) broth.

Deer are pretty small in south Texas. Hope for a mule deer next year. And Ducks & Hogs are next!!!


----------



## Hooch

neldarez: I raw pack and the pints cook for 75 min..quarts 90. 
I had a some quart jars I wanted to use up mainly because they were in my way unused. They were the chap walmart brand and Ill never buy them again. The lids sealed but got all sorta bent up and wavey. Im surprised they even sealed but they seem tight. Anyways, I like using pints better. Dakine bummer that it didnt work out..yea try just water n I like better than bullion.


----------



## Hooch

oh...I canned more beans n beef and a few pints of just beef.


----------



## goshengirl

Moby, you go! That is awesome!!! 

:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## crabapple

Moby, good job.
I killed domesticated rabbits,hogs & chickens.
A few wild rabbits,squirrels & birds.
The two deer that I killed, ran out in front of my truck.
I got a wild turkey hen once with a truck,too.
Now, if I could get sights for my truck, I could bring down more deer! LOL.


----------



## LincTex

Wow, Moby - did you lose weight since I saw you in 2012?


----------



## Patriot

Got me some chicken thigh in the canner right now.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Woke up feeling poorly this morning, so did not go to work but much better now. I have 15 pints of rump roast in the canner.


----------



## goshengirl

BISON!!! :2thumb:
Got super lucky on 16 lbs of ground bison yesterday, on manager's special (day before expiration sale). I'd thought my bison days were over, as even the manager's special price was getting too high - lately they'd been marking it only 25% off, but yesterday they were back to 45% off. artydance: Browned it up yesterday and canning it today.

I'm upping my game on finding sales and canning everything I can. Just a gut feeling, you know? Could just be one of those "I need to stock up the pantry" cycles I'm feeling, as I've certainly been in those cycles before. But I've got to listen to those gut feelings.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

12 more pints of rump roast and that is the last of it.


----------



## simplymom

Venison, plus cooked down a chicken carcass to make broth, will get that canned up tonight. Plus beef stew and chilli. Keeps the house nice and toasty.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Wellrounded

Canned coleslaw and dill pickles yesterday. Another 9 quarts of dill pickles ready for the canner this morning. Have to do a bit of fencing before I can start but should be able to get back into the kitchen by lunch time. 
I'm down to my last few dozen jars..... not looking forward to buying more, prices have come down slightly on last year but still paying over $25.00 a dozen for quarts. I'll probably need 35 dozen or more to finish the season.
I'm saving all my Aussie made jars for our big kill in autumn, we have 5 pigs, 7 sheep and dozens of poultry to process. The jars are straight sided with 4 inch tops, so easy for meat.


----------



## Dakine

17 pints of chicken coming up to pressure, 20 lbs more to do tomorrow.


----------



## Dakine

15 pints of yardbird coming up to pressure now, yesterday I thought those 6 packages would be 20 lbs but some of them were low 2lb instead of the 3lb+ I normally buy. oh well, that's okay!


----------



## camo2460

I have seven quarts of home made Beanie Weenie in the canner. I didn't have anything else to can at the moment, and needed a fix. LOL


----------



## camo2460

Man those beanie weenies sure look rich, my wife had to duct tape me to the chair to keep me out of them. Hmmm the wife is asleep... no drop the spoon and slowly back away from the jars. LOL


----------



## neldarez

camo2460 said:


> Man those beanie weenies sure look rich, my wife had to duct tape me to the chair to keep me out of them. Hmmm the wife is asleep... no drop the spoon and slowly back away from the jars. LOL


You are quite a character!! lol, hey, what are beanie weenies? Serious, I don't know........


----------



## neldarez

This isn't something I just canned but I opened a pint of canned beef chunks, put in pan with frozen green peppers and onions, mixed in a batch of brown gravy mix and poured over rice, yum yum good! Pint is perfect amount for us and left enough for dh lunch the next day.......I love it when we eat something I canned! lol:2thumb:


----------



## Dakine

13 pints of ground beef coming up to pressure now!


----------



## Dakine

12 lbs of ground beef. I've been doing the chicken thing for a while, maybe it's time to switch it up a little bit


----------



## Hooch

10 pints of taco meat, 4 pints of beans with ham, 2 pints of taco meat and beans...all the jars sealed too yay!! 

I woulda had probably another pint but between my burrito I made, the dog had some, the chickens gobbled down some and the cat..we probably ate a jar between us all...

The taco meat/bean jars I put in 1/4 beans and a few scoops of the meat..it probably filled the pint jar almost half way..I was worried about the bean expansion and the lids not sealing so I played it safe. Then I filled up the jar with hot water to where the threads start. It worked out perfect, the beans soaked up all the water and mixed with the taco meat. So now I can have beans done with taco meat and dump on a tortillia n yum..dinner..


----------



## farright

got taters for 1.19lb got 100lbs gonna can half and dry half starting when i get up. Had the boys all weekend the wife went away for a few days and its all i can do to keep up with the kids.


----------



## neldarez

Hooch said:


> 10 pints of taco meat, 4 pints of beans with ham, 2 pints of taco meat and beans...all the jars sealed too yay!!
> 
> I woulda had probably another pint but between my burrito I made, the dog had some, the chickens gobbled down some and the cat..we probably ate a jar between us all...
> 
> The taco meat/bean jars I put in 1/4 beans and a few scoops of the meat..it probably filled the pint jar almost half way..I was worried about the bean expansion and the lids not sealing so I played it safe. Then I filled up the jar with hot water to where the threads start. It worked out perfect, the beans soaked up all the water and mixed with the taco meat. So now I can have beans done with taco meat and dump on a tortillia n yum..dinner..


This sounds like a great idea, how long did you can the taco meat/beans? I'm going to give this one a try:2thumb:
What kind of beans did you use Hooch?


----------



## Hooch

Nelderaz: hi ! I first cooked the taco meat as if I were making tacos to eat now..so it was fully cooked, drained extra fat and seasoned. I then added a few scoops of meat to the jar, like maybe a quarter full...and added 1/4 cup of beans. I like the white northern beans and kidney beans. I buy in bulk and mix. I have pinto beans as well but the other two are my fave so I used them this time. I then added hot water to the thread line on wide mouth pint jars and hoped it worked. It did fine..as a matter of fact I noticed I have some room left I could have either added more beans or meat to the jar..Ill probably add more meat next time and some chinese hot sauce for kick.


ps...oh yea..I canned it for 75 minutes..well actually a tad longer cuz the pressure fell for a few minutes so when teh at happens I always add more minutes once the the pressure is back where it needs to be. Meat pressure is always the same 75 for pints, 90 for quarts


----------



## neldarez

Help! I bought a bunch of large cans of tomatoes and tomato sauce at costco when we were there and I want to know if anyone has canned these already canned tomatoes/sauce into spaghetti sauce? Did that make sense? I want to make spaghetti sauce out of these canned products...there, that's a bit more clear! Meat or no meat? Sure would like some advice on this...:dunno:


----------



## camo2460

neldarez said:


> Help! I bought a bunch of large cans of tomatoes and tomato sauce at costco when we were there and I want to know if anyone has canned these already canned tomatoes/sauce into spaghetti sauce? Did that make sense? I want to make spaghetti sauce out of these canned products...there, that's a bit more clear! Meat or no meat? Sure would like some advice on this...:dunno:


Yes Ms. Nelda you can, re-can tomatoes and tomato sauce. Plain sauce just requires a water bath (I don't remember the time), but if you add meat then your pressure canner is needed, 70 min. for pints and 90 min. for quarts. Might I suggest that you add some Tuscan seasoning to your sauce, but be warned, it will be so good that you'll be drinking it right from the jars. LOL


----------



## goshengirl

neldarez said:


> Help! I bought a bunch of large cans of tomatoes and tomato sauce at costco when we were there and I want to know if anyone has canned these already canned tomatoes/sauce into spaghetti sauce? Did that make sense? I want to make spaghetti sauce out of these canned products...there, that's a bit more clear! Meat or no meat? Sure would like some advice on this...:dunno:


Yes, I've recanned those big containers of sauce. I've done it plain (just getting the sauce into pint and quart jars, to fit the way we use the sauce), and I've done it with meat for a spaghetti sauce. Just remember that (as with anything you can) you can it for the longest time required for any one ingredient. In the case of tomato sauce with meat, you'll need to can it for the length of time required for the meat (pressure canning 75 min for pints, 90 for quarts, 10lbs weighted gauge - I think it's 11lbs if you have a dial gauge). If you're canning only sauce (no meat), then the time is considerably less. In a pressure canner, it's 15 minutes and 10lbs weight gauge for both pints and quarts.

Unlike camo, I use the pressure canner for tomato sauce. Some guides say tomato sauce can be water canned, some say pressure canned. The best explanation I've seen for this discrepancy is that historically tomatoes were just acidic enough to water bath can, but over the past several decades these newer hybrid tomatoes are not acidic enough and need to be pressure canned. So more guides are switching to recommending pressure canning, because it's too cumbersome to break it down for each kind of tomato (and often people don't know which tomatoes are used, such as with commercial tomato sauce). Works for me. 

I also do something a little different than most folks, in that I don't include any seasonings when I can the sauce (or meat sauce). The first few times I canned spaghetti sauce I used my regular recipes, but later didn't care for the flavor once I opened the jars to use them. I read that some herbs become bitter with canning, and assumed that's what happened with my stuff. Since I don't know which herbs were the culprits, I pretty much leave all seasonings out (although I'm okay with salt, black pepper, and garlic powder). Many recipes say to add herbs to sauces during the last 15 minutes of simmering anyway, so I figure with sauce I've canned I'll just add the herbs when I open up the jar and warm it up for about 15 minutes. That said, there are lots of folks that have not had a problem with bitterness when canning with herbs, and there are many who feel that you need to put the seasonings in before canning so that the flavors can meld together over time. No right or wrong, just figure out what works for you.


----------



## neldarez

camo2460 said:


> Yes Ms. Nelda you can, re-can tomatoes and tomato sauce. Plain sauce just requires a water bath (I don't remember the time), but if you add meat then your pressure canner is needed, 70 min. for pints and 90 min. for quarts. Might I suggest that you add some Tuscan seasoning to your sauce, but be warned, it will be so good that you'll be drinking it right from the jars. LOL


Camo, you've mentioned tuscan seasoning before....I started looking in the store for it and have never seen it....is it a dry envelope? Is it really spicy...


----------



## Halloween

Pickled sausages 8 jars
Half sweet Italian
Half hot Italian. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## TexasPatriot

15 jars of fresh chicken.


----------



## camo2460

neldarez said:


> Camo, you've mentioned tuscan seasoning before....I started looking in the store for it and have never seen it....is it a dry envelope? Is it really spicy...


Ms. Nelda the Tuscan Seasoning comes in a jar and are the McCormick brand Gourmet Collection. It is not spicy, It contains Garlic, Italian Herbs, and sun dried Tomatoes. It can be used for many different things, but I mainly mix it with a little Olive Oil and dip bread in it. I think my wife bought it at Wal-Mart. I also use a lot of the Mediterranean Spiced Sea Salt, also a McCormick brand. If you can't find it, let me know and we'll work some thing out.


----------



## goshengirl

more bison
more chicken

Found a new meatball to can - lamb meatballs. Ground lamb ends up on manager's special quite a bit. Haven't had any in decades and decided to try it tonight. It was a hit with the kids, so now that goes on the canning list.


----------



## neldarez

camo2460 said:


> Ms. Nelda the Tuscan Seasoning comes in a jar and are the McCormick brand Gourmet Collection. It is not spicy, It contains Garlic, Italian Herbs, and sun dried Tomatoes. It can be used for many different things, but I mainly mix it with a little Olive Oil and dip bread in it. I think my wife bought it at Wal-Mart. I also use a lot of the Mediterranean Spiced Sea Salt, also a McCormick brand. If you can't find it, let me know and we'll work some thing out.


thanks camo, now I know better where to look....I read these posts hoping that I will get inspired to get busy again!!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Turns out there is a high percentage of lees in the gallons and gallons of grape juice I canned this summer. Now that they've settled to the bottom of the quart jars, I'm beginning the "refinement process" by using a turkey baster to suck the juice off the top. Canned up a half gallon of the purified stuff with a little sugar to see how it'll turn out. May need to reduce the juice a bit to get a more concentrated drink.


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## Wellrounded

Tomato sauce (ketchup). Extra sweet batch for hubby


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> ...lees in the gallons and gallons of grape juice I canned this summer. Now that they've settled to the bottom of the quart jars, I'm beginning the "refinement process" by using a turkey baster to suck the juice off the top.


Sounds like the same thing for wine making.

Baster is too much work, get some clear vinyl tubing and siphon off. Browse a few wine making forums for great tips like this


----------



## Tacitus

AdmiralD7S said:


> Turns out there is a high percentage of lees in the gallons and gallons of grape juice I canned this summer. Now that they've settled to the bottom of the quart jars, I'm beginning the "refinement process" by using a turkey baster to suck the juice off the top. Canned up a half gallon of the purified stuff with a little sugar to see how it'll turn out. May need to reduce the juice a bit to get a more concentrated drink.


According to Wikipedia (yeah, I had to look it up), "lees" are a result of fermentation. Were you trying to ferment wine? Or just trying to can grape juice? Sounds like you started doing the former whether you wanted to or not.

Wikipedia: Lees (fermentation)


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Sorry, let me clarify. Yes, lees are basically your dead yeast that have fallen to the bottom. I'm not fermenting any of this. I just used the term lees since it was on the top of my head...sediment is a more appropriate word.

For "racking" my juice (again, a wine term, but this one IS appropriate  ), these are quart jars rather than large carboys. Using some tubing for that would work, but that's an awful lot if sucking to start each jar, and puts an awful lot of spit in the juice. Easier to watch a movie and use the turkey baster to move the top since I have time and more control.

For reference, though, my second 5-gallon batch of blackberry wine that I bottled in November turned out great!


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> Using some tubing for that would work, but that's an awful lot if sucking to start each jar, and puts an awful lot of spit in the juice.


Then you are doing it wrong. No sucking is ever needed if you are aware of the many possible ways to start a siphon going.

Also, you just use your (washed) thumb to stop the flow, keeping the tubing filled. Move to the next jar.

This is really much easier ... FAR easier... to do than you think.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

LincTex said:


> Then you are doing it wrong. No sucking is ever needed if you are aware of the many possible ways to start a siphon going.


Sounds like you have the knowledge I'm looking for. Would you mind sharing?

Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> Sounds like you have the knowledge I'm looking for. Would you mind sharing?


Sure. 
Get some clear vinyl tubing that fits the end of your turkey baster (hardware store). You will place the baster (with the tube attached) lower than your vessel that currently has the liquid in it. With the bulb end down, squeeze enough times as needed to expel the air and fill the line with fluid so the siphon will begin when you remove the baster.

Use your thumb over the end of the line at the bottom as the valve. Shut off the flow before the line drains empty... then simply move to the next full vessel and release your thumb to start the flow again.


----------



## Dakine

went to costco today, about to start pre-browning 18 lbs of ground beef to can. I just like to brown it a tad to get as much of the fat off it before it goes in the jars. Also it helps it turn out as crumbles instead of chunk O' burger...


----------



## goshengirl

Dakine said:


> I just like to brown it a tad to get as much of the fat off it before it goes in the jars. Also it helps it turn out as crumbles instead of chunk O' burger...


I'm the same way.

Did you get a good price on your 18 lbs? I've got a dilemma, I want to can more ground beef, but I've been holding out to find it on a good sale. So far, no luck - I may just have to buy it at regular price, just to make sure we have it. (My kids may faint if I buy something that isn't on sale...)


----------



## Dakine

goshengirl said:


> I'm the same way.
> 
> Did you get a good price on your 18 lbs? I've got a dilemma, I want to can more ground beef, but I've been holding out to find it on a good sale. So far, no luck - I may just have to buy it at regular price, just to make sure we have it. (My kids may faint if I buy something that isn't on sale...)


In San Diego, Costco ground beef is $3.18 per lb. at 88% At the grocery store at the bottom of my hill where I normally shop, 93% is $4.95 per pound, @ 2 lb chub and I cant remember when that has every changed! they may have had a sale I'm not remembering but it's not worth even spending the time on compared to what I get at Costco.

The Kroger Food 4 Less chubs are marked product of blah blah blah lots of countries, and I have NFI what is in that chub.

The butcher at the Costco really did convince and sell me on buying their cellophane wrapped 6 lb packs, he told me that they make that themselves out of the trimmings they cut up butchering the rest of the meat.

I'll take the local butchers enthusiastic opinion which costs me like .20 cents more per lb, vs. the chubs they have in the freezer section

Could those cows all have come from like the four different countries stamped on my chub at the local grocer? Sure, anything is possible, but is that really likely? No, I dont think so.

I bet I have a far better chance of getting GREAT beef out of their trimmings then I do the random grocery store chubs.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I canned 36 pints and one half pint of potatoes. I found a 50 pound bag for 11.00.


----------



## Dakine

cubing 20 lbs of yardbird to can this afternoon!


----------



## Dakine

20 lbs of ground beef!


----------



## timmie

9 pints of chicken , and ground up 45 pounds of deer burger.:2thumb:


----------



## txcatlady

Thawed cooked boned and canned a big sack of chicken thighs and legs I had in freezer. 3quarts. Only have one bought fryer in freezer left to do! Wanted to do it all spring break but spent days on pastures working. Did it on last day and am back to work today. Got up early enough to go and feed by bottle baby in stock pen and hauled of a possum I killed in dog pen last night. Tired all ready! Hope kids aren't wild today!


----------



## SmokeyNJ

Test run with my new pressure canner....

4 pts of chicken thighs

2 pts of 'baby' carrots

4 pts of corned beef hash w/ potatoes (added a pinch of citric acid, because of something I read somewhere about taters messing with ph)

3 pts of (leftover) corned beef, cabbage, potatoes (meal-in-jar idea) w/ a little of the leftover stock from cooking. (which I usually make into CB, cabbage & potato soup--- one of my favorite leftovers) but wanted to try something different.


----------



## Wellrounded

Turkey and beef stew for my daughter. First time she's wanted to get involved. She dressed the turkeys Tuesday and we did 14 quarts yesterday. At the end of the first canner load she asked how much my canners were . Hopefully I have a convert.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have 14 pints of chuck roast in the canner and later today I will have 7-8 pints of carrots.

I posted on the Ball website that lately I have been finding defective jars in a case and they should step up their QA/QC. They sent an email thanking me and said they put a coupon in the mail for my next purchase. Also they are passing my comments to the appropriate person. I didn't expect anything from them, just wanted them to improve their quality control.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Correction - the carrots went into 13 pints.


----------



## Topmom

Nineteen pints of strawberry jam


----------



## LincTex

SouthCentralUS said:


> I have 14 pints of chuck roast in the canner ....


We will be canning some chuck roast soon, 
would you care to share your recipe?


----------



## camo2460

12 quarts of Beef Vegetable soup.


----------



## timmie

9 more pints of chicken. will get chicken broth tonight.


----------



## smaj100

13 pints of asparagus, and 7 qrts of taters.


----------



## timmie

6 jars of chicken broth


----------



## arwenmark

13 Pints of Corned beef and 4 Qts of cabbage.:flower:


----------



## timmie

i was gifted with a large pan of already cooked meatloaf . we ate some for supper last night,we made some indian soup for hubby to take to work . the rest is going to make chili to can up tonight.


----------



## LincTex

arwenmark said:


> 13 Pints of Corned beef


OK, I need the recipe for doing this as well!!!


----------



## timmie

7 quarts deer steaks and 7 quarts chili . actually i made up 3 gallons of chili , so there will be more to can , and i also have 20 pounds of leg quarters to can up . artydance:


----------



## goshengirl

Major score. I found some packages of uber lean ground beef (reg. $6/lb) that should have been marked down due to it being the day of expiration, but they were not. When I brought it to an employee's attention, she went ahead and marked it down for me - $0.99/lb! 

So I made a boatload of spaghetti sauce for dinner last night and canned 7 quarts of 'leftovers.'


----------



## timmie

what do you do with veggie water? like if your canning , say ,celery ,if you have excess water. i can mine up as celery water to add to soups or taters. seems like a lot of waste of flavor if you don't do something with it.


----------



## myrtle55

I have canned,veggies, lotsa water bath things, soups and stews in pressure canning, but not just meat. Am willing to try it if someone Can help me out with things like, do I cook it first does it need liquids,always, that kinda thing.


----------



## myrtle55

What is indian soup ?


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> I have canned,veggies, lotsa water bath things, soups and stews in pressure canning, but not just meat. Am willing to try it if someone Can help me out with things like, do I cook it first does it need liquids,always, that kinda thing.


Canning meat is easy, lets take a Pork Loin for example. What I do is cut the Loin into 3/4 inch chunks and then sear them, do not cook them just add a little color. Pack your chunks into sterilized, hot jars, put on your lids and rings and process at 10 lbs. pressure for 90 minutes for quarts and 10 lbs. pressure for 70 minutes for pints. You can raw pack like I do or you can pre-cook your meats and then can, many people do it this way, both is okay. I prefer to raw pack because I don't like the texture of pre-cooked, canned meats, but that's just me. The above principles apply to other meats as well, and some like to add some Beef or Chicken Bullion to the jars, along with just a little liquid. Just keep in mind the amount of pressure and the time under pressure, and if there are any bones remove them before canning. One other thing, go to Amazon.com and check out Susan Gregersons books, I HIGHLY recommend them. She will teach you to can anything from Apricots to Zebras.


----------



## myrtle55

So u just pack raw meats in jars and process them? That simple?


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> So u just pack raw meats in jars and process them? That simple?


Yep, It's that simple. Just remember to can at 10 Lbs. pressure, 90 minutes for quarts, and 70 minutes for pints. After you become confident, you can get creative and add seasonings, broth etc. Also don't pack to tight, and if you want to can soups or stews with meat, the pressure and times remain the same. Easy Peezy.


----------



## camo2460

14 Quarts of Cabbage, and 14 Quarts of vegetable beef and bean soup.


----------



## myrtle55

Well, got 20 lbs of chicken cleaned and,chunked and ready to go in pc tomorrow...crossing,my fingers..first" only meat" canning I will have done. Ham is on sale now but,not sure what to do with that. Am cooking the stuff I cleaned off the chicken into broth to can it also. Any idea how long and what pressure?


----------



## myrtle55

What happens if I pack meat too tight?


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> Well, got 20 lbs of chicken cleaned and,chunked and ready to go in pc tomorrow...crossing,my fingers..first" only meat" canning I will have done. Ham is on sale now but,not sure what to do with that. Am cooking the stuff I cleaned off the chicken into broth to can it also. Any idea how long and what pressure?


Let us know how everything turns out. If you are canning anything that has to do with meat 90 min. at 10 Lbs. pressure for quarts, and 70 minutes at 10 Lbs. pressure for pints.


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> What happens if I pack meat too tight?


When you heat food under pressure it allows the temp.to rise to about 240*. Regular cooking and boiling only gets to about 212*. If you pack the meat, or anything else for that matter to tight, you create more mass that may not allow the heat to penetrate fully and kill all the little nasty's, especially Botulism, which thrives in an anaerobic environment. Salt, and acidic foods also prevent the growth of Botulism, that's why you are able to can some foods like Tomatoes using just a water bath.


----------



## timmie

myrtle55 said:


> What is indian soup ?


i will post the recipe later


----------



## timmie

10 pints of chicken and 7 quarts broth


----------



## myrtle55

I just finished my first" just meat" batch of canning. 7 quarts of chicken breast, chunked it up raw, dropped in jars, sealed it up and processed 90 min at 10 lbs. Hope it came out correct..funny, soups and sauces with meat don't scare me...Just meat made me apprehensive. ...Woohoo!


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> I just finished my first" just meat" batch of canning. 7 quarts of chicken breast, chunked it up raw, dropped in jars, sealed it up and processed 90 min at 10 lbs. Hope it came out correct..funny, soups and sauces with meat don't scare me...Just meat made me apprehensive. ...Woohoo!


OUTSTANDING, here's a big pat on the back, I knew you could do it. Now you can start thinking about canning Butter and Cheese.


----------



## myrtle55

For real? You can can those things?


----------



## myrtle55

Can someone tell me how to can ground beef (dry? ) and ham please


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> For real? You can can those things?


LOL, yes I do, and so does most everyone else on this forum. It's really easy, but let's not go to fast, and get over whelmed.


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> Can someone tell me how to can ground beef (dry? ) and ham please


Ham is canned like any other meat. As far as Ground Beef, I fry it first and then drain the grease, fill the jars and process as usual.


----------



## myrtle55

Do you use liquid in ham and ground beef?


----------



## TheManComesAround

Got about 10lbs of Corned Beef going in tonight. Seeing lots of folks canning cabbage, so I may give that a try, too....already got the Carrots and Potato. Some Parsnips and Turnips, and I'l have my SHTF-Patrick's Day Celebrations covered.


----------



## myrtle55

Ok, I browned up the ground beef, drained and rinsed, packed in jars and processed. No liquid, so now I have jars of what looks like dried ground beef. Is this what it's,sposed to look like?


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> Ok, I browned up the ground beef, drained and rinsed, packed in jars and processed. No liquid, so now I have jars of what looks like dried ground beef. Is this what it's,sposed to look like?


Yep you're okay, it just looks like crumbly meat. If that's not to your liking, some people add some beef broth, or make patties and put them in wide mouth jars separated by brown paper or parchment paper. I personally like to dry pack after cooking to add to chili and lasagna, but that's just me since I need to stay away from all the fat.


----------



## myrtle55

Looks fine. I thought I had it rinsed well but there is a bit of fat on the inside wall of the jar that I feared would make it no good so I stuck it in the fridge just now. But if all thinks it's ok then I am happy! I also did 7 pints if pork today and doing beef tomorrow. Need the meat comfy so I will be ready for fruits and veggies later. And somewhere in between....butter and cheese lessons! !!. Ur the best, thanks for answering my anxious questions


----------



## readytogo

Spanish salted cod fish stew with chickpeas,chili and pickle veg.


----------



## myrtle55

I would really like to thank all of you that sort of walked me thru my last fears of canning "just meat". I am done for this week, but sorta strutting my stuff after my successes ... I always knew I would do it, but didn't want a bunch of meat canned in water and was a bit afraid to just do it raw...it came out beautiful...thank you from the bottom shelf of my preps!!!


----------



## Hooch

Taco meat!


----------



## Tacitus

camo2460 said:


> Let us know how everything turns out. If you are canning anything that has to do with meat 90 min. at 10 Lbs. pressure for quarts, and 70 minutes at 10 Lbs. pressure for pints.


This varies by elevation/altitude, right? For example, if I live in Florida, I may can at a different pressure than if I lived in Colorado. 10 pounds may not be enough pressure in some locations.


----------



## timmie

ham,turkey,bar-b-que pork and homemade soup is on the docket for tonight and the rest of the weekend.


----------



## goshengirl

Tacitus said:


> This varies by elevation/altitude, right? For example, if I live in Florida, I may can at a different pressure than if I lived in Colorado. 10 pounds may not be enough pressure in some locations.


Yep, if you're over 1,000 ft in elevation, it should be 15 lbs of pressure (with a weighted gauge canner). Same time, though.


----------



## goshengirl

Hooch said:


> Taco meat!


Taco meat is always a winner, isn't it? :2thumb:

Thanks for the pic - I love seeing what other people do, even though it's no different than what I do. Why is that? Maybe because I have no canning friends in real life, LOL.


----------



## timmie

local grocery store has bogo free on beef roast this week. going to check it out this afternoon. if it's a good deal i'll add to my canning session this weekend.


----------



## myrtle55

14 its of asparagus today. Taco meat. Sounds yummy. I still want to try a ham, just don't have one yet. Lol


----------



## camo2460

Tacitus said:


> This varies by elevation/altitude, right? For example, if I live in Florida, I may can at a different pressure than if I lived in Colorado. 10 pounds may not be enough pressure in some locations.


Yes Sir, you are correct. Apologies to everyone for missing that, however I did assume that myrtle would know that, since she did say that she has had canning experience.


----------



## myrtle55

I am 400 feet above sea level so I did know that one, buy thanks for having my back all!


----------



## Moose33

Last year I bought a canner and all the necessary supplies. I've been scared of it so it's been sitting in my spare room. Chicken breasts are on sale for 1.88 a pound, I'm going to put some up this weekend. Maybe just a few pints to start. Hope it goes well.


----------



## myrtle55

Moose33 said:


> Last year I bought a canner and all the necessary supplies. I've been scared of it so it's been sitting in my spare room. Chicken breasts are on sale for 1.88 a pound, I'm going to put some up this weekend. Maybe just a few pints to start. Hope it goes well.


Moose, I was petrified of,my pressure cooker/canned, till I bit the bullet and did it, and when it said to vent the scanner for 7 min before putting weight on I heard steam screaming and was running around covered in pot holders high stepping it in kit hen yelling whoop, whoop....whole family was laughing at me. Took me a couple of years to get comfy with meat but did it this week. The satisfaction I got looking at what you accomplish is well worth tackling the fear. Good luck, you can do it!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

A few minutes ago I took 10 pints of cold pack chicken thigh meat cut off the bone out of the canner. I have a pot of the bones cooking and will pick the rest of the meat off. There should be at least 2 more pints and will have a LOT of broth to can.


----------



## goshengirl

Didn't can anything today - just thankful for past canning. 

Spent a day outdoors from sunup to sundown, working my tookus off (I wish ) - clearing brush, planting bushes, putting up a fence (well, trying to). Get inside at 8:30 with everyone wanting dinner NOW before we all drop. Just opened up a couple quarts of ground bison in tomato sauce, and boiled up some egg noodles. Fast and easy shelf-stable meal.


----------



## myrtle55

Any ideas about hot to can hot dogs and sausages?


----------



## LincTex

camo2460 said:


> Regular cooking and boiling only gets to about 212*. If you pack the meat, or anything else for that matter to tight, you create more mass that may not allow the heat to penetrate fully and kill all the little nasty's,


It will penetrate eventually; hence the 90 minute canning times!


----------



## LincTex

myrtle55 said:


> Any ideas about hot to can hot dogs and sausages?


They are here.... somewhere in the 323 pages of this thread! Try searching for "hot dogs"


----------



## readytogo

myrtle55 said:


> Any ideas about hot to can hot dogs and sausages?


YouTube it, great ideas there


----------



## goshengirl

today: turkey stock, chicken stock
tomorrow: chicken
next day: bison! major score!


----------



## myrtle55

Beef, great big honking chunks of round roasts, pork chops and beef, tomorrow more chicken (tax return trip to Costco)
So, got the beef all cleaned, cut up, canned...120 bucks of beef did 7 quarts and 7 pints......sure looks good but 14 jars for 120 bux. .then again, it's only going to get more expensive later. Same giant roasts in November were 98 bux


----------



## timmie

myrtle55 said:


> Any ideas about hot to can hot dogs and sausages?


check out oldcoothillbilly's post or his website


----------



## readytogo

*My canning for the day*

Since the economy has brought out the cowboy in me I`m posting some of my canning,beans,beans and beans plus a cured pork loin ham going to the oven for a slow drying process. Some postings on YouTube called for a cup of beans in a pint jar, I find that to be a little tight, 3/4 cup might be better or better yet a quart jar, I also have two quarts of Mexican base meat(turkey) sauce without beans that I can use for chili or enchiladas, the chickpeas are ready for whatever; three bean salads, hummus, etc.The beauty of all of this work is that not only I saved money but my health is in my hands, I totally control what goes in my food ,no chemicals, salts.















Enjoy.:congrat:


----------



## readytogo

*The finish product.*

53 onces of pure loin ham/canadian bacon.:2thumb:


----------



## myrtle55

Recently while doing back to back canned loads in my all American canner, I am having trouble with it leaking too much steam out the sides to keep pressure up, never had this problem before, not sure if it's me (probably) , but I have to let it cool down, and 're~ seat the lid, and I am pretty particular about the lid placement to begin with. Input anyone?


----------



## txcatlady

I found I had to not only let it cool down, but dry my gasket and lid completely before I started another load. Otherwise it would not build pressure.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

26 pints of rump roast and 6 pints of Hormel little sizzlers. The sausage will probably come out in a big lump because I didn't brown it, but I needed 6 more pints to fill the canner. One pkg of little sizzlers fit perfectly in a wide mouth pint.


----------



## myrtle55

Thank you txcat, perhaps I have to cool it down more as well


----------



## Davarm

I likely won't get around to canning it tonight but I have 2-5 gallon granitware pots on the stove now, full of spinach.

I didn't even make a dint in the plot and I think I'm going to be canning for the next few days almost non stop. Have a family gathering tomorrow(Easter Sunday) but when we get home it's going to be high gear. I thought about dehydrating some of it but have several buckets(5 gallon) I dried last year and we've hardly made touched those.

My spinach is starting to bolt so decided I'd can it all and try to get a second round going before it gets too hot.


----------



## myrtle55

Dehydrating spinach? Do you cook it first?


----------



## txcatlady

I blanched mine and drained it. Spread out on trays. Wilted leaves don't spread out. After drying. Ground to powder to add to foods later


----------



## swinneyswitch

*Nuts to Nuts*

I am oven canning pecans and cashews. Can anyone give me a lifetime for these. 1 hour in 200 degree oven for pint jars.

thanks!


----------



## myrtle55

txcatlady said:


> I blanched mine and drained it. Spread out on trays. Wilted leaves don't spread out. After drying. Ground to powder to add to foods later


Thank you bunches!


----------



## LincTex

swinneyswitch said:


> I am oven canning pecans and cashews. Can anyone give me a lifetime for these. 1 hour in 200 degree oven for pint jars.


Won't the oils still go rancid over time? How long will they keep doing this method?


----------



## Halloween

Tomato sauce with a casualty








Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## Davarm

myrtle55 said:


> Dehydrating spinach? Do you cook it first?


Sorry I didn't answer sooner, haven't been on the forum too much in the past week or so.

I just wash the leaves, drain them with a "Salad Spinner", chop them and put them in the dehydrator. until they crumble in your fingers.

I have dehydrated cooked greens but the results didn't impress me very much.


----------



## Davarm

I started about making strawberry preserves, youngest daughter brought in 20 pounds of strawberries from work.

I sliced them and covered them with sugar then put them in the fridge, when I catch up with everything I'll cook them down and put it in jars. 

May get around to it tomorrow - maybe!!!


----------



## myrtle55

Halloween said:


> Tomato sauce with a casualty
> View attachment 8467
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


Hate that bunches!


----------



## myrtle55

Davarm said:


> Sorry I didn't answer sooner, haven't been on the forum too much in the past week or so.
> 
> I just wash the leaves, drain them with a "Salad Spinner", chop them and put them in the dehydrator. until they crumble in your fingers.
> 
> I have dehydrated cooked greens but the results didn't impress me very much.


Thank you so much, kids just planted a bunch of spinach and I wondered what yo do with what wasn't eaten fast!


----------



## Davarm

myrtle55 said:


> Thank you so much, kids just planted a bunch of spinach and I wondered what yo do with what wasn't eaten fast!


Try mixing the dried spinach with sour cream or yogurt and topping a baked potato with it, good stuff!


----------



## myrtle55

Awesome idea Dv, we love that kind of stuff, thanks all for the input on spinach!


----------



## LincTex

I'll bet it would also work in Spinach lasagna

Original recipe makes about 12 servings 
20 lasagna noodles
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 cup chopped fresh mushrooms
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 cups fresh spinach
3 cups ricotta cheese
2/3 cup grated Romano cheese
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried basil leaves
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 egg
3 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
3 cups tomato pasta sauce
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add lasagna noodles and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until al dente; drain.
In a skillet over medium-high heat, cook mushrooms, onions, and garlic in olive oil until onions are tender. Drain excess liquid and cool. Boil spinach for 5 minutes. Drain, then squeeze out excess liquid. Chop spinach.
Combine ricotta cheese, Romano cheese, spinach, salt, oregano, basil, pepper, and egg in a bowl. Add cooled mushroom mixture. Beat with an electric mixer on low speed for 1 minute. Lay 5 lasagna noodles in bottom of a 9x13 inch baking dish. Spread one third of the cheese/spinach mixture over noodles. Sprinkle 1 cup mozzarella cheese and 1/3 cup Parmesan cheese on top. Spread 1 cup pasta sauce over cheese. Repeat layering 2 times.
Cover dish with aluminum foil and bake in a preheated oven for 1 hour. Cool 15 minutes before serving.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...erving-harvest/398245-dehydrated-spinach.html

http://mountainroseblog.com/ode-spinach-powder/


----------



## Hooch

Ground beef n beef stew...yum


----------



## Davarm

Have a 5 gallon pot of spinach cooking now, gonna be a long night, looks like it'll be 2 canner loads.


----------



## Tacitus

Nine pints of sirloin tip roast meat, cut into chunks, raw packed with a little salt. That is the batch that is mine. My parents are doing more for themselves.


----------



## Freyadog

Not canning today but have 4 large chickens that we found on sale last night, cooked and will can tomorrow.


----------



## Toffee

Does anyone have a good recipe for pickling radish? I got a ton from my sister-in-law and would like to make some spicy pickled radish for my husband.


----------



## Tacitus

Toffee said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for pickling radish? I got a ton from my sister-in-law and would like to make some spicy pickled radish for my husband.


Great idea; I might have to grab some radishes (or even turnips) from the farmer's market for pickling. I wonder if you can't just use a regular pickle recipe. They work for carrots.


----------



## myrtle55

32 pints and 4 quarts of BlackBerry jam. Did u know if you put berries in Vitamix blender it pulverized the seeds so no straining of the berries. I am tickled pink with the results!


----------



## myrtle55

UncleJoe said:


> I forgot to post this when I did it.
> 
> AuntJoe made ham gravy for Easter dinner. Seemed like a waste of propane to can such a small amount but I really like ham gravy so I did it.


Wish I knew how to make ham gravy. I love it but have only had what others made.


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> Wish I knew how to make ham gravy. I love it but have only had what others made.


I don't think that Ham Gravy would be to hard to make, I don't know the particulars, but I would assume that the Ham drippings are mixed with flour and water and whisked until smooth, just like you would while making any other Gravy.


----------



## myrtle55

Hmmm, you think it's that easy? How cool would that be. Thanks Camo!


----------



## gam46

DJgang said:


> Now question: would soaking over night keep you from having to do all that boiling, etc? Like I said, my mom just dry packs and has no problems at all....I'm thinking about soaking overnight and packing, but want to ask everyone as well.


This is what I do because it makes sense to me. Have not had a problem.


----------



## Wellrounded

Picked the last of the pepper and chili yesterday. The next few days will be chili jam, cowboy candy, salsa and mixed sweet pickle. We don't like hot here so they will all be very mild . That means a few buckets of chilies goes a long long way. We had a terrible year for tomatoes up until the last few weeks, now I have half a truck of green. Going to use them as the base for our chili extravaganza.


----------



## myrtle55

kappydell said:


> you should have canned hard cheese - texture changes a bit, but cheese tastes good. just cut up in chunks to fit jar with jars set in pan of boiling water. cheese melts down to fill spaces. keep adding until jar is 1 inch from top. can be water bathed canned for 40 min same as tomatoes. not usda approved, btw, but wtf, neither is canning velveeta...
> 
> im canning cooked hamburger today as part of my 'canning rotation' of 1 canner full of chicken, followed by one of pork, beef stew meat, hamburger; continued as long as desired or sales keep coming. one full rotation coupled with 2 canned hams equals 1 month of meat. i have also canned ham chunks at ham sale time. tastes just great!


Do you can ham with water or? ??


----------



## myrtle55

Do any of you can soups with the rice or noodles in the jar? Or wait to open jar and cook noodles/ rice then?


----------



## BlueFeather

I canned chicken and beef soup both with noodles. The noodles just turned into mush. The onion, celery, and carrots were fine. Next batch I did without noodles and just added them in when boiling for 10 mins. Tasted great. I use those little tiny noodles and they cook up tender pretty fast. Took them out of the plastic packages and vacuum packed in jars.

Maybe someone else has had better luck. I think home canned soup tastes so much better than anything store bought.


----------



## Tacitus

BlueFeather said:


> I canned chicken and beef soup both with noodles. The noodles just turned into mush. The onion, celery, and carrots were fine. Next batch I did without noodles and just added them in when boiling for 10 mins. Tasted great. ...


Makes you wonder how Campbell's and Progresso can those noodles.


----------



## readytogo

Sweet plum tomatoes dessert and Spanish black bean vegetarian soup, great for over white rice meals.


----------



## goshengirl

myrtle55 said:


> Do any of you can soups with the rice or noodles in the jar? Or wait to open jar and cook noodles/ rice then?


Like BlueFeather, I didn't have much luck canning with noodles/rice. It's not the worse thing in the world (in other words, we'll still eat the stuff if we're really hungry), but I figure rice and pasta store easily enough dry, and it's no problem adding them in when heating up the canned soup. Firm pasta and/or rice just tastes a lot better.


----------



## myrtle55

Okay, no rice or noodles! Thanks all, I appreciate your help and input..more than you could know


----------



## timmie

my mother gave me some carrots,celery, and sweet peppers, and i had some onions that needed to be used up. so i canned 12 quarts of soup mixture.


----------



## dmsdog

*Apple Pie Moon*

APPLE PIE MOON

Makes 10 quarts - can be cut in half (or doubled  )
Ingredients:
1.	1 Gal Apple Cider
2.	1 Gal Apple Juice
3.	3 Cups White Sugar
4.	8 Cinnamon Sticks
5.	1 Liter (quart) of Ever Clear
Instructions:
1.	In a large stock pot, combine apple cider, apple juice, sugar and cinnamon.
2.	Bring to a rolling boil to dissolve the sugar. Take off heat and allow contents to cool.
3.	Add Ever Clear alcohol and stir.
4.	Pour into Mason jars and screw on caps and rings.
Serving Instructions:
May be consumed immediately; however the "pie" is better if allowed to mellow for a couple of weeks.


----------



## myrtle55

Canning cheese: 30 min, 45 or 60 min water bath, and on shelf afterwards or does it have to be kept in fridge?


----------



## LincTex

myrtle55 said:


> Canning cheese: 30 min, 45 or 60 min water bath, and on shelf afterwards or does it have to be kept in fridge?


Not kept in fridge.

If you do it European style, you can cover it in wax and store it on a shelf:
*
"how to wax cheese for long term storage"*

http://thesurvivalmom.com/january-skill-of-the-month-waxing-cheese/
There's another alternative to consider, though: waxing real cheese for long term storage. Sounds too good to be true but this technique has been around for years.

You'll need these supplies:

double boiler
dedicated pot or metal coffee tin
natural boar bristle brush
parchment paper
favorite hard cheeses: cheddar, Swiss, parmesan, gouda, etc.
cheese wax

Steps:
If your cheese does not have a rind (hardened sides) set it out on your counter, at a cool temperate, for a few days. The sides will harden but the inside will remain soft.
Melt cheese wax in double boiler. Do NOT use direct heat because this wax is flammable. The pan you use will need to be dedicated to cheese waxing because the red wax in nearly impossible to clean out. Some people have used tin coffee cans. This allows them to store unused wax in the can between waxing sessions.
Dipping Method ~ Dip one side of your cheese into the hot wax. Rest your cheese, wax side up, on parchment paper.

Brushing Method ~ Dip your boar bristle brush into the hot wax. (Do not use a nylon brush. The nylon will melt when placed in the hot wax.) Brush a thin layer onto the top and sides of your cheese.


Rest your cheese, wax up, on parchment paper. Parchment will protect your kitchen counter from wax drippings and make clean up easier!
When the wax is dry, dip or brush on the other side.
Repeat until cheese is thoroughly coated, this can take up to 4 coats or more. Make sure there are no air bubbles or cracks.
Label your cheese with flavor and date. Labeling can be done with a Sharpie or by applying a paper label with the final wax coat.
Store in a cool dark environment to allow aging.

Most research I've done suggests the best temperature range for storing waxed cheese is between 35 and 55 degrees F. When stored at these temperatures, waxed cheese can last 25 years or more. There were a few people willing to store waxed cheese at room temperature. The results were faster aging and sharper flavors. This would mean you could wax your cheese and store it in a climate controlled, cool dark pantry or food storage room. However, it would have a shorter shelf life; perhaps rotating it every 6 months to 1 year.

My concern is a grid down situation. We live in the Deep South and summer temperatures can easily reach 100 degrees F. If I cannot keep my waxed cheese below 75 degrees F, we will probably have a cheese feast! According to my oldest son, "This sounds gouda". LOL


----------



## myrtle55

myrtle55 said:


> Canning cheese: 30 min, 45 or 60 min water bath, and on shelf afterwards or does it have to be kept in fridge?


Cream cheese, sorry for confusion


----------



## LincTex

myrtle55 said:


> Cream cheese, sorry for confusion


It probably is canned the same exact way butter is canned.


----------



## timmie

7 quarts peanuts


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> Do any of you can soups with the rice or noodles in the jar? Or wait to open jar and cook noodles/ rice then?


My wife and I can Chicken Noodle soup all the time, however we have found that the dry Noodles do not preform well, they do go to mush. Our solution was to try the thick, frozen Egg Noodles. I forget the brand right now, but they turned out just fine. One thing though, is to add just a little more Chicken or Beef stock, rather than packing the jar full of Noodles. This keeps the Noodles from clumping together, even if this happens, when you heat the soup just add a little water and your good to go.


----------



## goshengirl

timmie said:


> 7 quarts peanuts


Forgive me if this has already been asked, but what do canned peanuts taste like? How are you canning them? Dry? In water? We're growing peanuts this year - this info could come in handy... 

FWIW, we currently have a can of peanuts open that expired two years ago. They taste great. They're just Planters peanuts in the little round can, stored in the basement (55*-65* year round). That may not apply to your possible peanut storage possibilities, but I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## timmie

goshengirl said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but what do canned peanuts taste like? How are you canning them? Dry? In water? We're growing peanuts this year - this info could come in handy...
> 
> FWIW, we currently have a can of peanuts open that expired two years ago. They taste great. They're just Planters peanuts in the little round can, stored in the basement (55*-65* year round). That may not apply to your possible peanut storage possibilities, but I just thought I'd mention it.


boiled peanuts. we have some canned from 2009. they taste great


----------



## myrtle55

While canning 14 quarts of awsome spaghetti sauce today (first time with my DD ) right after I turned off burner when time was up, waiting for it to lose pressure, we heard a big' poofft' sound from in canner, turns out one jar blew its lid/ ring, right off of itself. Never saw that before..had broken jars, jars that didn't seal, but never a blown ring and lid...was quite weird.


----------



## myrtle55

Just don't know what happened


----------



## goshengirl

I've never seen that before, either. Go figure... :dunno:

(kinda makes it hard to avoid it in the future, when you don't know what caused it, doesn't it?)


----------



## camo2460

Myrtle, we ran into this a while back when we got some defective lids and rings. It's also possible that you didn't leave enough head space, or that the threads on that jar were defective, or damaged.


----------



## Enchant18

14 qts of ham bean soup! First time canning in months.


----------



## readytogo

myrtle55 said:


> Just don't know what happened


Jarden Corporation, maker of Ball and Kerr lids, recommends, "apply bands just until a point of resistance is met - fingertip tight." If ring bands are screwed on too tightly, the lids will buckle and may forfeit the seal. If bands are not screwed on tightly enough, a seal may not form.
Hope this helps you some.


----------



## readytogo

*Canning problems and solutions*

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/food/food_safety/preservation/hgic3050.html

http://www.freshpreserving.com/home.aspx

http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=GH1452

http://www.gopresto.com/recipes/canning/index.php

http://nchfp.uga.edu/

:wave:


----------



## txcatlady

Experimenting today. Normally I dehydrate my onions when they start to get soft. Last year was a hectic school year and I lost many as I didn't realize they were ruining. This year, I am canning onions. Has anyone ever done this? Is it a waste of my time? I have plenty dried from the past, but hate to let these waste. This is mainly the ones from my garden that are so small. Don't want pickled onions. Boiled, jars, into pressure canner. 40 minutes will be long for the carrots I am doing too. May have carrot soup!


----------



## Topmom

Ten quarts of kosher dill pickles.


----------



## camo2460

txcatlady said:


> Experimenting today. Normally I dehydrate my onions when they start to get soft. Last year was a hectic school year and I lost many as I didn't realize they were ruining. This year, I am canning onions. Has anyone ever done this? Is it a waste of my time? I have plenty dried from the past, but hate to let these waste. This is mainly the ones from my garden that are so small. Don't want pickled onions. Boiled, jars, into pressure canner. 40 minutes will be long for the carrots I am doing too. May have carrot soup!


I don't see why not, they're like Pearl Onions from the store which are canned, so why not?


----------



## txcatlady

Thanks Camo! I didn't know you could buy them. Never saw them in a store before. They look great coming out of canner. Seems useful to me anyway.


----------



## farright

Hi folks got a question my wife likes cuke juice mixed in her water I was wondering if anyone's ever seen a recipe for canning it. Thanks all will try to be around more I miss all your wisdom.


----------



## Halloween

Bread and butter jalepano's
Pint jars


----------



## Freyadog

canning today chicken, chicken and more chicken.


----------



## neldarez

Freyadog said:


> canning today chicken, chicken and more chicken.


Freya, I have scads of canned chicken and more to do but I run really short of easy recipes for using it! I usually just make enchilladas but I'm sure there are other great ways to use this stuff...ideas??


----------



## timmie

pepper sauce and stuffed banana peppers in tomato sauce


----------



## txcatlady

Have made two batches of berry jelly from my domestic vines, one batch of peach jam from locally grown peaches, made one batch of strawberry preserves last night that didn't gel. Redid this am and looking good. Put up more carrots, green beans, pinto beans and onions. Pantry pretty full. Don't want to do that today. Need to can chickens, but that can wait. Need to mow pastures instead. Saw pigs this am while feeding bottle calf. Shot at biggest, but ran off. Lots more there but couldn't see due to tall grass. Need to lower weeds some. Brother in law stepped into a sow with babies picking berries the other day. Grabbed him by leg and he emptied pistol on her. Be careful out there gathering for pantry and storage.


----------



## neldarez

txcatlady said:


> Have made two batches of berry jelly from my domestic vines, one batch of peach jam from locally grown peaches, made one batch of strawberry preserves last night that didn't gel. Redid this am and looking good. Put up more carrots, green beans, pinto beans and onions. Pantry pretty full. Don't want to do that today. Need to can chickens, but that can wait. Need to mow pastures instead. Saw pigs this am while feeding bottle calf. Shot at biggest, but ran off. Lots more there but couldn't see due to tall grass. Need to lower weeds some. Brother in law stepped into a sow with babies picking berries the other day. Grabbed him by leg and he emptied pistol on her. Be careful out there gathering for pantry and storage.


oh my gosh, I've never seen a wild pig before, I bet that would be really scary to run into one when you weren't expecting it...when I raised some for butcher, I had 1 that would run to me to scratch his belly and he would hit me and knock me flat!! and he wasn't trying to hurt me, can't imagine what it would be like to have a pig after you who wanted to hurt you!! Be careful out there...:eyebulge:


----------



## tambra77

I LOVE these forums... I've learned so much already. I just got done putting up pint jars of strawberry jam picked fresh from the garden. The berries were so juicy this year that I had to adjust my pectin for the recipe. Also put up quart jars of pickled jalapeño rings with onion and garlic... Put up 10 quarts of homemade chicken potato soup. I've not tried meat only yet.. That's my next item to tackle..


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Davarm

It's most definitaly pickle time here, made some sweet pickled cranberries yesterday from berries I dried back around Christmas, am going to start making dill pickles tonight.

Looks like the first big batch is going to be about a case of half gallon jars, I think I may have planted too many cukes this year! lol


----------



## tambra77

Haha no such thing as too many cucs... Thank goodness for canning, pickling and preserving... Wish I'd planted more green beans this spring... Woulda been nice to can some extra..


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Davarm

tambra77 said:


> Haha no such thing as too many cucs... Thank goodness for canning, pickling and preserving... Wish I'd planted more green beans this spring... Woulda been nice to can some extra..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


We tried something a few years ago with cucumbers, grate, dehydrate and store them away, you can rehydrate them and add sour cream/yogurt with dill mixed in and eat them like a salad.

The texture of the cucumbers are a little different but the flavor is all there and goes great with the dill, sour cream and/or yogurt.


----------



## bamawild18

I've been picking blackberries all week and just finished canning my last batch, also sold 4 gallons of them for $20/1 gallon. Life's great when you live off the land


----------



## cengasser

This is our first year making Dill Pickles. We are on our 3 batch, finally feel like the brine is right. Those are some delish pickles! I see many have water bath canned them. Do they loose their crunch when canned? Some folks told me they tend to get soft?
We want to try a batch this weekend. I'm a bit reluctant, is there anything special we should know when we water bath?
Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## myrtle55

cengasser said:


> This is our first year making Dill Pickles. We are on our 3 batch, finally feel like the brine is right. Those are some delish pickles! I see many have water bath canned them. Do they loose their crunch when canned? Some folks told me they tend to get soft?
> We want to try a batch this weekend. I'm a bit reluctant, is there anything special we should know when we water bath?
> Any feedback is appreciated.


I as well wish to know the answer. I have made dill pic' s for years but they are never crunchy


----------



## AdmiralD7S

I know they can get soft, but there are things you can do to help. One thing is making sure that you're using a pickling variety of cucumber since they work better when canned.


----------



## Davarm

We dont water bath ours, just pour the hot brine/vinegar into the jars and put the lids on and they seal as they cool.

It helps a lot to make the cucumbers are at least room temp and preferably warmer when you put the liquid in, they stay pretty crispy through out the year.


----------



## goshengirl

tambra77 said:


> Haha no such thing as too many cucs...


We plant cumbers around the corn - racoons hate them and will leave the corn alone. But the chickens are always happy for the extra cukes. 

Tambra, would you mind sharing how you do your chicken potato soup? That sounds delicious, and I've got a lot of chicken to can right now - maybe chicken potato soup would be a way to go...


----------



## ARDon

6 pint jars of breakfast sausage, still have 40 more minutes in the canner to go.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Picked green beans and tomatoes, dug potatoes, pulled celery, bought carrots and today I am making my first ever beef stew.


----------



## goshengirl

ARDon said:


> 6 pint jars of breakfast sausage, still have 40 more minutes in the canner to go.


Sounds like a good idea. I got a lot of ground breakfast sausage at half price - they're in the freezer now, but I'd rather can them. I've canned just about every other ground meat there is, but I haven't done sausage yet - do you find the fat content to be an issue? How are you doing yours (eg. browning first/not browning first, etc.)?


----------



## ARDon

the wife & I like canning meats & veggies. Sausage we pre-cook, drain/strain the fat, we add just alittle chicken stock to it and set it a side. After all the jars are prepped and seals in hot water, we spoon in the sausage meat right up to the shoulder of the jars, we pour in a little fat/chicken stock to the meat (1/2 of the jar) clean the rim of the jars and go through the rest of the canning process. 
just pulled them out of the canner. 6 lbs of country pork sausage 6 pints of canned pork country sausage.


Note* it will add more fat from the canning process. I've had canned sausage up to 3yrs, even though they say 2yrs. It smelled good and I feel if it is stored correctly cool, dark place it will last longer.


----------



## ARDon

the wife & I were talk about doing canned Caramelized Onions. We are big fans of French Onion Soup and we like using caramelized onions in our cooking.


----------



## Hooch

Got some chicken soup done. Real simple soup, chicken, carrot, onion, garlic n potato.

Also did a load of beef stew. Beef, carrot,potato,onion,garlic n better than bullion.

I snagged a hunk of beef roast on sale for 3.99 a pound..normal was 5.99.


----------



## goshengirl

Thanks, ARDon. I kinda figured it was a brown and rinse/drain sort of thing (that's how I do other ground meats) - but having first-hand feedback is golden. I would never have thought to use chicken stock with sausage - thanks. Your jars look good! :2thumb:

Looks like I'll be canning sausage later today. 
And chicken. And chicken stock.

I've got that chicken and potato soup on the brain now, but our garden potatoes aren't ready yet. I'm thinking about just using frozen potatoes instead (diced), browning up the chicken, and using chicken stock. Then when it's heated up it can be thickened up with veggie powders and powdered milk. Has anyone done anything like that? We definitely like to keep it simple around here.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

When I canned breakfast sausage, I browned the patties and then stacked them in the jars with nothing added. Turned out very well.


----------



## Woody

That is what I did, on my one and only batch of sausage. Sized patties using the half-pint jar, browned over a fire, and then canned. There was about an inch, inch and a half of grease in the bottom after cooling. Even the bottom one was pretty dry, I crumble them and mix with something, like sauce. 

Can you take the ones in chicken stock, pan fry them and have them be like fresh cooked? Well... I mean juicier than canned dry ones?


----------



## Davarm

Davarm said:


> made some sweet pickled cranberries yesterday from berries I dried back around Christmas,


Wow, quoting myself!

I had about 2 quarts of syrup left from the cranberries and decided to use it to make sweet cucumber pickles with it, gonna be interesting.

Wound up with 5 quart jars of sliced sweet cucumber/cranberry pickles, gonna let the oldest daughter test them out in a week or so! lol


----------



## crabapple

I have a few pounds of unprotected garlic cloves to preserve.
If you have an ideal Please go to the thread, as I do not want to Hi-Jack this Thread.
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/preserve-whole-garlic-cloves-25105/#post348864


----------



## Davarm

Chicken and chicken stock.

The oldest DD and I went to the grocery store today and were looking in the "Quick Sale" end of the meat cooler and saw something that caught my eye, (very)large flats of "Chicken Back Bones" that looked like some kind of leftovers from instore deboning. 

Since I had chicken stock at home I was going to can tonight I decided to get them cook them down, 4 large flats that wound up being about $10.00.

When I got home and started to pitch them into the stock pot I saw that they were from breast quarters that had quite a bit of meat left on them. After cooking 2 flats for an hour or so I wound up with 8 pints of breast meat and what I guess will be about 8 quarts of stock after the bones simmer for a while(still have 2 flats in the fridge).

The store caters to the portion of the local population that prefers to remain invisible so they regularly have "deals" like that, gonna keep my eyes open for more!

Forgot to add, two half pint jars of fat to go along with the above(makes good chicken gravy).


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I canned 20 pints of cabbage today. And I know it is not recommended. My grandmother canned it and I googled and found other people canning it now. We have dehydrated and made 2 batches of kraut and I wanted to try the canned.


----------



## LilRedHen

24 quarts of green beans and 4 quarts of squash.


----------



## Davarm

The way my garden is going this year we could do 24 quarts of squash and 4 quarts of green beans, been a wierd year for the garden down here!:wave:



LilRedHen said:


> 24 quarts of green beans and 4 quarts of squash.


I'm finishing up some a few canners of chicken stock I decided to put in the fridge a couple nights ago.

In the next few days I'm going to have to get to the last of the beets or write them off, the grasshoppers are eating the greens down to the ground.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished eight Quarts of Turkey meat, and seven Quarts of Turkey Vegetable soup. Both Turkeys were skinned and deboned and the carcasses pressured cooked for 45 minutes. The bones were removed and the remaining meat was made into Turkey Salad/pate for snacks and sandwiches.


----------



## prairiewolf2005

I just got done with a batch of chokecherry jelly!


----------



## Urmomma

5 half pints of peach jam and 5 half pints of strawberry jam. Candied a watermelon rind for the first time and it is good. Tastes different than I expected but unique. Question; has anyone candied fruit such as figs using a similar method? Or this a question for the dehydrating thread?


----------



## Davarm

Urmomma said:


> 5 half pints of peach jam and 5 half pints of strawberry jam. Candied a watermelon rind for the first time and it is good. Tastes different than I expected but unique. Question; has anyone candied fruit such as figs using a similar method? Or this a question for the dehydrating thread?


The question would likely better fit in the dehydrating thread but since it's here I'll throw out a comment.

Cranberries, winter squash/pumpkin, peaches,pears and orange rind do OK candied, those are all I've done besides the watermelon rind and they are pretty good.


----------



## Urmomma

Thanks. Sounds like figs would work just fine.


----------



## ARDon

be starting here in a bit (after church), canning 6 pint jars of ground venison Tex Mex style


----------



## txcatlady

Friday night I canned 21 1/2 pints of fresh pinto beans. Last night I canned 10 1/2 pints tomato sauce. Keep putting off killing Cornish hens to can, so will probably start on potatoes. Only have 23 pint jars left, so may can in quart jars.


----------



## ARDon

finishing up canning some ground venison with par-boiled potato cubes seasoned up TEX MEX style (6) pints.


----------



## goshengirl

Gonna be tackling some of that ground sausage later tonight, and beef in tomato sauce if I get to it. Lucked out on some good sales, and they're all taking up space in the freezer.


----------



## crabapple

Total count on blueberries is 10 gallons, 4 gallons will be jelly,4.5 will be frozen whole & 1.5 eaten raw & cooked in pancakes.
Still have a few bushes that are still green or pink, not yet ripe.
Anyone dry blueberries?


----------



## goshengirl

crabapple said:


> Anyone dry blueberries?


Haven't done it yet myself, but here's a great video on it, if you're interested: Dehydrate2Store Blueberries


----------



## LilRedHen

7 quarts of squash, then went to the garden and picked another bucket full.


----------



## txcatlady

Peeled, cut up and canned 21 quarts of potatoes today. I have blisters! So glad to have it done. This is the first time I have ever done three batches in one day in my canner! I need a new gasket for my smaller canner so I can try two canners at a time. Don't know if my stove can handle it!


----------



## LilRedHen

21 quarts of beans, a double batch of bread & butter pickles in the works.


----------



## Urmomma

Tried canning dried beans. Filling quart jar to half doesn't work. Little faces were mashed against the sides in an open mouth scream. Seasoned with tablespoon chili powder, 1/2 teaspoon sugar, garlic clove and tablespoon of bell pepper. Taste was good. 

I'll try again. Great way to have beans which don't taste store bought.


----------



## Cud579

I have canned dry beans before. They turned out great. Not a home but I seem to remember that i soaked them for an hour, drained that water and then filled quart jars 1/3 full. Cant remember how much fresh water i added or how can i canned them in the canner.


----------



## Urmomma

Did another test jar. This time I measured instead of using measures on jar. 1 and 1/4 cup of pinto beans plus water up to threads worked great. Resulting in Beans almost to threads and plus plenty of bean juice. A larger bean than the pinto would need to drop to 1 cup and a smaller bean could go to a little more. 

1 &1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon dried bell pepper
1 crushed clove garlic
Salt added when ready to serve


This is raw dried bean pressure canned for 90 minutes in quart jar.


Yea! Great time saver.


----------



## txcatlady

Butchered 3 Cornish ends yesterday and started canning today. Only had time to can 4 quarts. Interruptions of choir practice and going to town to buy granddaughter birthday presents. One will be one and other two. Have chicken boned and ready to can. Have three birds left in freezer to thaw, cook and can. May have to get more jars in morning first. I only have 14 quart jars left. Wow, started season with 12 cases jars, bought 8 more. Plenty half pints. Not so pints and quarts.


----------



## smaj100

6 bags of yesterdays harvested corn put in the freezer for corn on the cob, and 12 pints of whole corn waiting to go in the canner. Also have a pot of tomato paste cooking down slowly waiting for the water canner.


----------



## txcatlady

Finished total of 13 qts chicken and 7 pints broth last night. Glad to be done


----------



## Dakine

I bought a LOT of chicken and ground beef today. I'm going to go prep the chicken and cube it all up, but I"m not going to can it until tomorrow. I'll start par-browning the beef while that is going and then I'll do the 2nd batch in the afternoon. Should work out well!


----------



## LilRedHen

14 pints of peach preserves made from cheap over ripe fruit from fruit stand. $5.00 per basket for over ripe, vs $18.50 per basket for just picked.


----------



## simplymom

I did raspberries, green beans and chicken stock . . Canning season is just beginning for me.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Dakine

chicken under pressure now but I don't think I'm going to get to the beef today. I guess I'll do that Wednesday.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Yesterday I canned tomatoes and today made pickles.


----------



## Davarm

Over the past 4 or 5 days I've been too busy to get on the forum but in those days I've made around 30 pints of peach preserves, several dozen jars of hot garlic dill pickles, bunches of pickled peppers, a dozen or so jars of tomatoes, sweet pickled squash and a dozen or so jars of spiced beets.

I thought I'd go light on the canning this year but decided to rotate out some old jars and refill them with fresh "stuff".

I still have 3 trees of peaches left to can over the next week or so.


----------



## LilRedHen

Davarm makes my canning efforts seem so paltry. I don't see how he does it. :dunno: Yesterday I canned 7 quarts of squash and peeled, seeded and chopped a gallon of cucumbers for icicle pickles, today I made 12 pints of bread and butter pickles. The icicle pickles will be ready to can in the morning.


----------



## LilRedHen

More Pickles


----------



## Davarm

I was always told that there are 2 kinds of people in the world - those with more time than money and those with more money than time, I fall into the first group so I use the time to reduce the need for money! lol :wave:



LilRedHen said:


> Davarm makes my canning efforts seem so paltry. I don't see how he does it. :dunno: Yesterday I canned 7 quarts of squash and peeled, seeded and chopped a gallon of cucumbers for icicle pickles, today I made 12 pints of bread and butter pickles. The icicle pickles will be ready to can in the morning.


Tonight I got 2 - 5 gallon buckets of peaches washed and sliced, was going to start canning them tonight but decided to put them in the fridge instead, gonna try to get to the canning tomorrow. I hope I added enough lemon juice to keep them from turning brown - time will tell.


----------



## Davarm

Have the last 2 jars of peaches finishing up now, looks like I may get to bed early! lol

Wound up being an even 20 quarts, gonna start it all over tomorrow(later today).


----------



## AdmiralD7S

5 quarts and 9 pints of chicken stock.


----------



## neldarez

20 half pints apricot jam...that stuff is sooo good..


----------



## Dakine

ground beef today... thinking about doing strawberry jam if it's not too late when the beef gets done


----------



## Halloween

2 1/2 gallons tomato sauce 
15 lbs cucumbers - pickles 
In between I made my daughter this


----------



## neldarez

LilRedHen said:


> Davarm makes my canning efforts seem so paltry. I don't see how he does it. :dunno: Yesterday I canned 7 quarts of squash and peeled, seeded and chopped a gallon of cucumbers for icicle pickles, today I made 12 pints of bread and butter pickles. The icicle pickles will be ready to can in the morning.


Dave can't help himself, he's an overacheiver!! Wish I was...artydance:


----------



## goshengirl

couple canner loads of ground beef (half canned in beef broth, the other half canned with taco seasonings)


----------



## Dakine

goshengirl said:


> couple canner loads of ground beef (half canned in beef broth, the other half canned with taco seasonings)


for a bit i was doing vacuum infused hotwings on chicken. I should more of that, and I should do some precooked taco and enchilada meat too!


----------



## Davarm

I just like to eat!



neldarez said:


> Dave can't help himself, he's an overacheiver!! Wish I was...artydance:


Got another dozen quarts of peaches done tonight.

Made a batch of enchilada sauce from the tomatillos I picked yesterday, gonna wait until tomorrow(later today) to can it, looks like about 8 or 9 pints but who's counting! lol


----------



## Davarm

Got the enchilada sauce and a few loads of peaches done early today, gonna hit the sack early tonight! artydance:artydance:


----------



## myrtle55

I accidentally have 3 grape tomato plants with tons of tomatoes on em. Anyone know what I can do with them all?


----------



## Halloween

5qt pickles - cuc
4pt pickles - zuc
2pt pickles - carrot


----------



## nightwing

grape tomatoes are great to make sun dried and then can them with olive oil


----------



## myrtle55

How do you make Sun dried tomatoes? Can I do it in dehydrater?


----------



## Topmom

Tonight I did 12 - 12 oz jars and 3 qts of blueberry syrup and 6 qts of tomatoes. Sort of disappointed with how my tomatoes are doing...started out great but seem to be dying off rather quick. Oh well I'm thankful for what I am getting


----------



## Davarm

I finished slicing the last of the peaches I'm going to can this year, looks like its gonna be about 14-15 quarts - will can em tomorrow evening.

The trees still have some fruit on them but we're going to make pies, give the rest away or just sit under the trees with a glass of ice tea and eat em!


----------



## nightwing

12 gallons of grapes once picked washed and pulled from stems 
squashed by hand and crushed further with a potato masher 
and boiled then strained out all the skins and seeds made 
7 gallons of grape juice /preserves or juice with pulp
and I am going to try to turn them into preserves / jelly 
I got to pick up another 25 pounds of sugar before I can start.
each 6 cups of juice needs 7 cups of sugar total.

NOTE: some fruits need lemon juice for acidity or to keep colors 
bright and fresh looking I use a tablespoon per cup when I process it 
/ boil it before I bag it.

I place 6 cups of cooled juice into gallon zipper bags as that is my recipe 
I can save these in the fridge or freezer and can whenever time permits.
or if I have to get more jars lids or sugar and pectin.

buy pectin online in bulk 1 jar only makes 1 3/4 batches that is not 
enough for most peoples needs and bulk costs much less.

6 cups fruit and juice put in 6 quart pot mix in slowly 
6 tablespoons pectin that has been mixed with 1/2 cup sugar DRY mixed.
bring to a boil you cannot stir away count off one minute.
add 6 1/2 cups of sugar slowly the boil will stop bring it back to a boil 
you should see signs of what I call old persons skin 
a wrinkled mass in the center of the pot if not you will probably 
need to add a tablespoon at a time more pectin. 
Test a w/ spoon set in ice wipe off and get some out let cool 
if it jells it OK If not add repeat 1 table spoon pectin and back 
to a boil for 1 minute and test again once it jells 
Before you start filling the jars skim off the foam with a spoon
the HOT jars that have been boiling in the water bath canner 
to sterilize empty the water out and set on table as you set them fill to round edge below screw threads 
and wipe edge of jar keep it clean this is the seal edge.
then place BOILED LID i has to be sterile also, on to jar and lightly tighten
on to the next when all are full put into a water bath canner the jars 
should have 1 inch of water over the tops bring to a boil and then 
boil for 10 minutes then remove set on a insulate surface like a wood cutting board too much temperature change and a jar can crack 
if the room is cool or cold I put a rag over them so they cool slower.

this is instructions for a one person operation 
2 people as the jars come out the other fills and places jar seal and tightens them the other puts them back in the water bath canner 

tools 
a large enough pot with a lid to hold 12 pint jars with 
at least a few inches of space above the jars 
I use a stainless steel stock pot 
a small pot for lids to boil in 
a few cotton hand / dish towels to move pot and hold jars they are hot!
large nylon or wood cutting board to hold 6 pint or 12 1/2 pint jars 
a 6 quart pot for juice / fruit jam 
1 cup stainless cup to fill jars with 
a 2 cup measuring cup
measuring spoons all you need is the tablespoon
a stainless steel whisk to stir spoons slop and hot juice sticks like tar
a coffee cup for ice and a table spoon to test jell
a jar funnel /filler 
a jar lifter or jar tongs 
a lid lifter magnetic tip handle to pick up lids from boiling water
a lightly damp paper towel to wipe jar rim if it gets jelly on it.

after a time you will hear the ping of sealing lids check and see if they 
all sealed if so your gold if not you may have to redo the canning part 
and add time to heat the interior look in the Ball blue book of canning.

do not reuse lids do not shorten any times boiling means a rolling boil 
not a bubble now and again it takes about an hour per lot 
and it lasts forever I have used jelly many years after with no 
change to flavor if allowed to be in sunlight it may fade the color though.

Live long and prosper and you won't if this hot sh*t splashes you 
so be careful and use a whisk like I mentioned above and that will 
prevent splashing and watch your pot is not walking off the burner 
grill as your whisking.


----------



## txcatlady

Yesterday I canned my last 10 pints of tomatoes, pulled the plants up and put my canner up. It has been on my stove since June 1st. Where did July go? All I plan to do now is grape jelly if they ever ripen and maybe some peppers. Need to focus on school starting. Reassigned from PE to Special Ed. Easier but still a challenge with state mandated testing.


----------



## myrtle55

Nightwing, thanks for the detailed process, it's much appreciated. Davarm, all my fruit trees are first year in our ground, and deer chomped em pretty bad till I got fencing around them, so I envy you those peaches. Looks like I will be purchasing my fruit and veggies this year as garden didn't do well either. Oh well, first year, bad dirt, novice gardeners. .we will get it right. Lol..so far only squash doing grand, tomatoes look great but not a lot of fruit on em. We WILL do better next year!


----------



## txcatlady

Pulled my tomatoes up. Finished canning them and put canner away. friend called with grapes in freezer, do I want them? Picked up 7 gal bags of grapes and 7 bags of juice! Just finished 11 half pint jars of jelly. She just called on her way back from Bryan. Picked up the other three bags at her daughters house. Will I meet her? Of course.


----------



## bkt

Cukes are going crazy this year...got a bunch. Pickling them tomorrow. Should get at least 3 doz jars.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Just 8 pints of bread and butter pickles. Gave a bunch of cukes and tomatoes to the neighbor. Still have a LOT of lemon cukes to do something with.


----------



## Dakine

I made cowboy candy jalapeno chips yesterday and I'm going to make a batch of chili today!


----------



## labotomi

18 quarts of tomatoes.


----------



## 220combat

12 jars ketchup and 24 jars BBQ sauce. All paleo.


----------



## myrtle55

One case local tomatoes did 9 quarts. A case of peaches tomorrow and a big box green beans after that


----------



## RevWC

4 pints of salsa using my garden produce!


----------



## Halloween

6 pts fresh salsa
2 1/2 gallons tomato sauce
Cut some cantaloupe


----------



## myrtle55

Anyone wish to share how to can green beans with bacon in em? My family requests this


----------



## LilRedHen

More squash, Lordy I'm getting sick of squash.


----------



## txcatlady

myrtle55 said:


> Anyone wish to share how to can green beans with bacon in em? My family requests this


I would imagine can the beans like you normally would with the bacon in it but the timing will apply for the bacon. Pints 75 minutes and quarts 90 minutes. I have never canned bacon, but have other meats.


----------



## txcatlady

Starting more grape jelly. These are post oak grapes today.


----------



## myrtle55

txcatlady said:


> I would imagine can the beans like you normally would with the bacon in it but the timing will apply for the bacon. Pints 75 minutes and quarts 90 minutes. I have never canned bacon, but have other meats.


Ty cat..I wondered if I did processing for bacon (meat) time instead of beans time. Just needed some backup


----------



## txcatlady

Always use the Greater time when pressure canning different things


----------



## myrtle55

I'm makin gin soaked raisins for joint pain today


----------



## goshengirl

myrtle55 said:


> I'm makin gin soaked raisins for joint pain today


Oh, do tell! 

I'm curious how you can that, and I'm curious how you use it for joint pain.


----------



## myrtle55

Not canned as in sealed, but put golden raisins in jar, just cover with cheap gin. Close and wait till all gin absorbed by raisins, then eat 9 raisins a day for arthritis and joint pain. Really works..honest


----------



## myrtle55

Keep in fridge for a year at,least, But usually gone way before that


----------



## goshengirl

I have not heard of that - thank you! :wave:


----------



## myrtle55

I subscribe to" the people's pharmacy" . Learned it there. Lotsa help about lotsa stuff if you are interested


----------



## nightwing

Grape preserves 6 pints and 1-1/2 pint jar 

dry butter beans (Lima Beans) some pinto beans and some lintels 
and navy beans 
going to vacuum seal with a jar sealer for a food saver ball / mason jar sealer I got one for small and one for wide mouth jars works well for 
sealing dry goods ( never use for cooked food or food that must be 
kept in a fridge) 

I have sealed coffee spices dried shrimp wood & paper matches 
all dry stuff that needs protection from humidity and I do it in quart jars


----------



## Urmomma

2.75 pints of blueberry jam. Yum


----------



## Davarm

Twelve quarts of sliced peaches and 12 pints of hot pickled peppers.


----------



## nightwing

A quart mason jar holds 3 pounds of dried beans that is about 
8 pots that equal a large tin can you buy from the store.


----------



## LilRedHen

Soup Mix - Potatoes, corn, carrots and peas.


----------



## Davarm

I opened my 2 - 5 gallon crocks and decided that it is time to can the kraut this weekend, taking a break from it now.

May have to scrounge up a few more jars before it's all over.


----------



## LilRedHen

One batch of icicle pickles, one and a half batches of okra and a double batch of bread & butter pickles in salt & ice stage right now.


----------



## nightwing

more grape jelly another case almost tired of canning jelly/s


----------



## lazydaisy67

can you can meatballs in BBQ sauce?


----------



## simplymom

Butchered chickens froze those but cooked up backs and necks..got 4qt meat and 17 qts stock 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## nightwing

*NOTHING* artydance:

Got the pre bagged fruit frozen and will after a few days rest start again.


----------



## nightwing

lazydaisy67 said:


> can you can meatballs in BBQ sauce?


yes look up Jackie Clay on Backwoods home magazine website and in the 
logs of all the questions you can find information on it but I would think 
any stew canning instructions would do but that is opinion know what I mean.


----------



## myrtle55

Wal-Mart out of pint jars now for this year. Dang


----------



## myrtle55

Canning help plz. I have my gramma' s bread n butter pickle recipe but it just say seal in hot jars (Cukes,onions,green peppers) can I water bath and any idea how long ?


----------



## Halloween

Case of peaches
Jug of wine - fermenting


----------



## nightwing

myrtle55 said:


> Canning help plz. I have my gramma' s bread n butter pickle recipe but it just say seal in hot jars (Cukes,onions,green peppers) can I water bath and any idea how long ?


If it has a lot of vinegar (acid) the hot liquid and the hot jars 
(pulled from a boiling water bath) filled with hot pickle mix 
into jars filled with cukes and place the lid on and they should seal
hot hog lard does this also it has enough salt content to be stable 
jars need to be hot or else the temperature difference can bust the jars.
with oil and lard or grease heat jars in an oven water and oil BAD splatters.
you can write Jackie Clay and she will answer or point you to information

I am doing a bit of guessing but that can be double checked with information from many college agrarian / agriculture extension services.
and you can call them they get federal grants to study such things 
and for that they take calls and share information.


----------



## LilRedHen

myrtle55 said:


> Canning help plz. I have my gramma' s bread n butter pickle recipe but it just say seal in hot jars (Cukes,onions,green peppers) can I water bath and any idea how long ?


Myrtle, I don't water bath my B&B pickles, just heat till scalding (do not boil per my recipe) and heat lids. I wipe the rims of the jars off before I put the lids and rings on. The jars will seal just fine. I'm sure this is against all rules, but I have been doing this for 50 plus years.


----------



## LilRedHen

Not canning, but today I picked, shucked, silked, cut off, cooked and bagged 8 pints of cream style corn and put in the freezer. I'm dragging as it really does a number on my back. Does anyone know how to can cream style corn without it turning brown?


----------



## Davarm

Finishing up my 10 gallons of sauerkraut, the last load is almost finished.

Got 52 quarts this year, thats a jar a week until next years is in!


----------



## LincTex

Davarm said:


> Finishing up my 10 gallons of sauerkraut, the last load is almost finished.


Geez Dave, if the special "Linc Pickles" aren't enough to get me to drive over, then sampling some of your kraut would surely do the trick!

If my wife finds out you are making homemade sauerkraut, 
SHE will be the one dragging me out the door!


----------



## myrtle55

18 jars b & b' s, 9 half pints of cream cheese, 12 half pints Velveeta


----------



## hashbrown

30 pints of salsa tonight


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> Geez Dave, if the special "Linc Pickles" aren't enough to get me to drive over, then sampling some of your kraut would surely do the trick!
> 
> If my wife finds out you are making homemade sauerkraut,
> SHE will be the one dragging me out the door!


Well the next time you're up this way, give me a shout and we will see what we can do!

I think it's about time to start planning the next "Meet-Up" anyway isn't it?


----------



## nightwing

because many things require refrigeration I am thinking of canning 
hot dogs and some sausage patties


----------



## LincTex

Davarm said:


> I think it's about time to start planning the next "Meet-Up" anyway isn't it?


ANYTHING to get me away from work would be awesome!


----------



## goshengirl

nightwing said:


> because many things require refrigeration I am thinking of canning
> hot dogs and some sausage patties


Yeah, a few years back we bought a second extra freezer off of craigslist. It was a good purchase, only $50 for a commercial grade and getting to meet the elderly gentleman who sold it was priceless. But in the past couple years I've really moved away from freezing and into canning. It's just not worth it to have the power go out and lose everything - and there are lots of reasons why the power might go out.

That extra freezer has been empty for over a year now, and I need more canning shelves!


----------



## robinray649

*my 2 cents*

Well apples starting to fall from tree so it looks like I will be canning apples starting tomorrow. Don't know how many jars there will be but I suspect there will be a crap load.:congrat:


----------



## Urmomma

3 pints of black beans2 pints of black eyed peas
5 pints of 16 bean soup
1 pint of butter peas
1 pint of Mexican black Lima




The black Lima was grown in my garden a few years ago. It has a long growing season produces ton with lots of volunteers the next year.


----------



## nightwing

WOOPASS for when TSHTF looking for gallon mason jars now. eep:


----------



## Davarm

nightwing said:


> WOOPASS for when TSHTF looking for gallon mason jars now. eep:


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ball-1-Gallon-Creative-Container-Jar/17203434

Cant can in them but then I dont think "WOOPASS" will need a good seal to keep!


----------



## Davarm

It seems like I just finished up with peaches, pickles and kraut, now I doing winter squash.

Looks like I'll be doing "Jumbo Pink Banana" squash for a while, good harvest this year.


----------



## nightwing

Davarm said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ball-1-Gallon-Creative-Container-Jar/17203434
> 
> Cant can in them but then I dont think "WOOPASS" will need a good seal to keep!


Hey woopass does not go bad just need enough to see you through:thankyou:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Just took 9 pints of salsa out of the canner.


----------



## neldarez

I bought some of those great big cans of tomato sauce and crushed tomatoes at costco so I browned up 5 1/2 lbs of burger and made spaghetti sauce, canned 7 quarts and have enough left over for a spaghetti feed... hope it tastes good....I'm going to open 1 jar and serve it and see if we like it cuz I bought a bunch more of that canned tomato sauce........


----------



## myrtle55

I have a ton of apricots to can. Any good ideas besides Just in syrup?


----------



## RevWC

10 pints of salsa made from my garden!


----------



## readytogo

Crock-pot roast pork, fresh chicken breast, mango/orange preserved and pineapple/orange preserved .


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> have enough left over for a spaghetti feed...


Is that an invitation?:wave:

That new pic is fantastic!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I am canning meatloaf for the first time. 12 pints and 6 half pints. Thanks to the folks here.


----------



## myrtle55

Threw some blackberries, apricots t s and peaches together and created a new jam, now to see if it sets up..(ducking head)


----------



## SouthCentralUS

11 more half pints of meatloaf.


----------



## tsrwivey

It's not exactly canning but I started my first batch of homemade vanilla. I made three of these jars as a test.


----------



## Wellrounded

tsrwivey said:


> It's not exactly canning but I started my first batch of homemade vanilla. I made three of these jars as a test.


You'll love it. So much better than store bought! I'm lucky to have a local distiller that will sell me 5 quart drums of vodka at a pretty good price  I make it for gifts and include a few recipes or give 'kits' for family and friends to make their own.


----------



## Tucker

myrtle55 said:


> I have a ton of apricots to can. Any good ideas besides Just in syrup?


Have you considered just dehydrating them? They are so yummy that way - slightly chewy and so full of flavor.

I canned 14 half-pints of pickled jalepenos today. (How many pickled peppers can Peter Piper pick?) I've always dehydrated jalepenos so this is new for me.

I recently made apple butter and applesauce. I started out with Gravensteins from my neighbor's tree that overhangs my property. Those were mostly from the ground. I then picked about 75 pounds of Gravensteins from city owned property. There was another tree that had a lemony skin color that I wasn't familiar with so I asked my neighbor. It was a Transparent, a variety that's about 200 years old and from Russia. It's prized for applesauce and butter! Needless to say, I think we are stocked for a long, long time. :2thumb:

I used the skins, cores, and bruised areas to make vinegar, also a first for me. I am following these instructions which are based on Sandor Katz's recipe. I put apple cider vinegar in my chicken's water (1 Tbsp./gallon) in addition to our usage so I go through a lot. I originally tried to make vinegar using red wine with a starter from Bragg's ACV using the recipe in 52 Prepper Projects but it didn't seem to be successful when I checked it after a month. I checked it again yesterday (6 weeks) and I have a mother!! :beercheer:


----------



## Lexxycon

Yes! I've done it. You just need to cook the meatballs first so they aren't too greasy, which will all come up to the top, and could cause the lid to not hold it's seal. And you may need to dilute the BBQ slightly if it's really thick so it's not a solid mass, for which the time and temp has not been safety tested. Only pack the meatballs up to just under the shoulder to allow room for additional grease that didn't come out in the pre-cook, then 1" headspace on the sauce. Should be fine at 11 lbs of pressure for 90 minutes, but I always do 100 just to be sure. Meatballs will swell a bit also, and fillers (like oatmeal, bread crumbs) will cause them to be kinda soggy, so I leave those all out when canning. BTW, "Hi" - You inspired my first post


----------



## Tucker

LilRedHen said:


> More squash, Lordy I'm getting sick of squash.


As in zucchini? If so, this is an awesome recipe for relish. Whenever I take it to potlucks, it is a favorite. It's a perfect recipe for those monster squash that somehow got missed.

ETA: YIKES! Glady's Zucchini Relish is great BUT don't follow that recipe to the letter. NEVER can with cornstarch! It is unsafe. I've modified my own copy of the recipe and forgot to tell y'all that.

After rinsing, I wring out the water. I take a small ball into my fingers and squeeze out the water. By doing that, there is no need to add cornstarch as the mixture is a great consistency.


----------



## Lexxycon

goshengirl said:


> Just finished up some taco meat and some stew beef chunks in broth.
> 
> Meijer in the next town has chicken on sale, so that may be next....


Sounds yummy. Please do share the Taco Meat recipe and canning instructions. (Or is there another spot here on the forum with that info posted - looked and couldn't find it. Sorry, I'm a noob)


----------



## Lexxycon

Davarm said:


> 10 bounds of butter today in half pint jars. Go it for $1.89 a pound.
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> Had to go to the store before I got in the garden and picked up 30 more pounds of chicken leg quarters for $5.90 per bag and just put them into the oven on a timer, 2- 2pound boxes of velveeta for $3.99am each and am going to can it all along with the butter tonight.


How do you can butter and cheese? Do you have a link? And is it shelf stable? I'd love the info... thanks.


----------



## goshengirl

Lexxycon said:


> Sounds yummy. Please do share the Taco Meat recipe and canning instructions. (Or is there another spot here on the forum with that info posted - looked and couldn't find it. Sorry, I'm a noob)


No prob, there's not much of a 'recipe' involved. 
I just fix taco meat as usual - brown up some ground beef and add taco seasoning with water. I use Old El Paso, but I'm sure other brands of seasonings work fine. I do rinse off the fat before adding the seasonings.

Then the beef gets put in quart jars (along with the seasoned water) and processed at 10 lbs (weighted gauge) for 90 minutes.


----------



## hashbrown

LilRedHen said:


> More squash, Lordy I'm getting sick of squash.


I'm so with you, we have them laying around by the cord!


----------



## Toffee

I canned 9 pints of turkey soup. Another canner full to go for tomorrow, plus other stuff. I may not have grown much that made it to canning, but I still have plenty enough.


----------



## Davarm

Lexxycon said:


> How do you can butter and cheese? Do you have a link? And is it shelf stable? I'd love the info... thanks.


Butter and cheese are fairly easy to can, both are pretty forgiving. I'll do some searches and see if I can find some of the posts/threads that cover them(instead of rewriting the info here) but a good and inexpensive book that covers both(and much more) is:

http://www.amazon.ca/Food-Storage-Preserving-Meat-Dairy-ebook/dp/B00B1V6GZ0

I have no idea who those authors areD) but I'd be willing to bet both visit this forum regularly!

That post you quoted must have been a few years old, the cheapest I can find butter now is $4.59 per pound and haven't seen a sale for a LONG TIME!


----------



## Davarm

I'm working on winter squash(Jumbo Pink Banana) and will likely be after it for a while, got a good harvest this year.

I have about 3 cases left from last year but I can give it out at Christmas for gifts - we like it better than pumpkin.


----------



## neldarez

just wanted to give an update on the spaghetti sauce I canned the other day from costco big cans of tomato sauce and squished tomatoes, I added hamburger to the spaghetti sauce and canned 7 quarts, opened a quart last night to see how it turned out before I do some more, it was great...could have used more onion for sure, think the onion just kind of disappears when you can it...maybe I should cook some onion and add it when I'm ready to use the sauce...anyway, report is ....good job, I'll make some more..


----------



## Toffee

neldarez said:


> just wanted to give an update on the spaghetti sauce I canned the other day from costco big cans of tomato sauce and squished tomatoes, I added hamburger to the spaghetti sauce and canned 7 quarts, opened a quart last night to see how it turned out before I do some more, it was great...could have used more onion for sure, think the onion just kind of disappears when you can it...maybe I should cook some onion and add it when I'm ready to use the sauce...anyway, report is ....good job, I'll make some more..


Do you have a recipe? I've been looking for one that my husband will like


----------



## myrtle55

Anyone with ideas how to make and can a potato and kielbasa soup,stew thingy?


----------



## Mola5

Just canned some pole beans. I never liked canned green beans until I made my own.


----------



## Toffee

More turkey soup and stock. Prepped a batch of relish, so I will can two batches of that tomorrow, plus beef stock and turkey stock. I'm making up got lost time. Anyone have recipes (preferably for canning) that will use up a bunch of bell peppers. I probably have close to a case.


----------



## neldarez

Toffee said:


> Do you have a recipe? I've been looking for one that my husband will like


I'm sorry Toffee, I do not, in this batch I browned 5 1/2 lbs hamburger, chopped 1 onion, used one big can, it's like 60 ozs or something like that, or tomato sauce, added same size can of crushed tomatoes, lots and lots of italian seasoning and I think that was about it.....I added the mushrooms right before we ate.........hope that helps, trying to remember if I added zucchini to this batch, it doesn't have any taste to speak of but gives volume to the sauce...I probably did.........


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> Anyone with ideas how to make and can a potato and kielbasa soup,stew thingy?


If you can make a Vegetable Beef Soup or Stew, then the procedure would be the same, only Kielbasa would be substituted for the Beef, and canned the same way as for any Meat or Meat based recipe. Try using Tomato juice as the liquid ingredient, I think you will like it.


----------



## readytogo

*Safe Food Preservation for Newbie's*

http://learningstore.uwex.edu/assets/pdfs/B2909.pdf


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Toffee said:


> More turkey soup and stock. Prepped a batch of relish, so I will can two batches of that tomorrow, plus beef stock and turkey stock. I'm making up got lost time. Anyone have recipes (preferably for canning) that will use up a bunch of bell peppers. I probably have close to a case.


I do a pepper relish. 24 peppers, 12 onions, 2 qt Heinz white vinegar, 4 cups sugar.

Run onion and pepper through a meat grinder and mix them together. Cover with boiling water and let stand 10 minutes. Drain well. Cover again for 15 minutes and drain well. Dissolve sugar in vinegar in large stock pot, then add pepper/onion mix. Heat up on high heat, stirring constant (takes 5-10 minutes). I load into pints for 40 minutes at 10-11 psi.

I use this relish to make barbeque (manwich depending on where you live). Brown a pound of burger with chili powder mixed in. Add a pint of this relish and a pint of tomato sauce. Reduce to your desired consistency and enjoy.


----------



## myrtle55

7 quarts beef stew and 7 quarts of potato sausage soup...they both came out great!


----------



## Wellrounded

25lb cowboy candy style mixed pickle. 
Hubby eats this stuff by the jar full


----------



## hashbrown

11:30 and still canning, looks like we will end up with 21 quarts of tomatoes and 27 quarts of chili with meat for the day. Back at it tomorrow


----------



## Justaguy987

Just did my first 7 quarts of peaches today!!!






anyone know where I can get a jar lifter like this one?


----------



## Tucker

Wellrounded said:


> 25lb cowboy candy style mixed pickle.
> Hubby eats this stuff by the jar full


That sounds interesting. Would you care to share the recipe?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I made pickled peppers and salsa. Tomorrow after work more salsa.


----------



## Lexxycon

readytogo said:


> http://learningstore.uwex.edu/assets/pdfs/B2909.pdf


Awesome - Thanks.

Also if you go here: http://learningstore.uwex.edu/AdvancedSearch.aspx and then put in 0.00 for Low Price Range, and 0.02 for High, you get 8 pages of free PDF downloads.


----------



## Lexxycon

hashbrown said:


> 11:30 and still canning, looks like we will end up with 21 quarts of tomatoes and 27 quarts of chili with meat for the day. Back at it tomorrow


Ahhh... I can hear the ping from here. :2thumb: Now I'm hustling my man for a looooong dining room table.


----------



## myrtle55

89 ears of corn today, was a surprise sale I couldn't pass up! Strange to go back and forth PC to WB, but ya do what ya gotta do: ) grateful I can can!


----------



## Lexxycon

Tucker said:


> That sounds interesting. Would you care to share the recipe?


I couldn't wait long enough to find out, so I searched it. They are basically candied Jalepenos. I found several recipes. This one looked the most flavorful and interesting: http://chickensintheroad.com/farm-bell-recipes/cowboy-candy-candied-jalapenos/

Only thing for me is I have Thai peppers this year. So what would be a good name for those used in lieu of Jalepenos in the above recipe?


----------



## camo2460

Lexxycon said:


> I couldn't wait long enough to find out, so I searched it. They are basically candied Jalepenos. I found several recipes. This one looked the most flavorful and interesting: http://chickensintheroad.com/farm-bell-recipes/cowboy-candy-candied-jalapenos/
> 
> Only thing for me is I have Thai peppers this year. So what would be a good name for those used in lieu of Jalepenos in the above recipe?


If you do a search here on P/S there is a very good recipe for "Cowboy Candy" which I have used. I can no longer eat them due to Diabetes, however I do still get rave reviews from those whom I give them to.


----------



## Davarm

For those interested in using up hot peppers, you could give Jalepeno(or other hot peppers) jelly a try, it goes good with fajitas or other similar dishes.

Jelly(preserves or jam) made with salsa as a base is pretty good also.


----------



## Tucker

myrtle55 said:


> 89 ears of corn today


A few weeks ago, I saw an ingenious solution to removing corn from the cob (which I can't find now). A guy had about a 6 inch smallish bit (maybe 1/4 inch?) on a drill and drilled into the cob. He then held that gadget that you use to remove the corn in one hand and let the speared ear be rotated by the drill. It was brilliant!!! It only took about 5 seconds per ear.


----------



## Tucker

Davarm said:


> For those interested in using up hot peppers, you could give Jalepeno(or other hot peppers) jelly a try, it goes good with fajitas or other similar dishes.
> 
> Jelly(preserves or jam) made with salsa as a base is pretty good also.


I forgot about jalepeno jelly! A number of years ago, I made a "Christmas" jelly - red bell and green jalepeno peppers. Not only was it gorgeous, it was just the right blend of sweet and hot. Now to dig up that recipe....


----------



## LincTex

My wife just finished 13 quarts of pears and 5 quarts of pear butter :droolie:


----------



## myrtle55

Tucker, I saw the same gizmo for peeling potato' s. Wish I had it yesterday..lol


----------



## debbluu

Made wisteria blossom jelly and wild violet jelly. Not too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Tucker

Gherkins! I finished the 4 day process tonight and canned 14 pints (16 pounds). I sampled about 20 gherkins just to insure that they were as good as I remember. 

I also have gallons and gallons of soon to be vinegar, both apple and wine. I've never made vinegar before so this was a new learning experience. I'll be starting kombucha soon since I enjoy it so much. I've never made that before either.

We need a "what are you fermenting today" thread!!


----------



## goshengirl

Tucker said:


> We need a "what are you fermenting today" thread!!


Start one! 

I know nothing about fermenting, but I believe other folks here do it. Such a thread probably won't get as many responses/views as the other "what are you" threads, but it would still be helpful to put all that info together in one place, and folks would know where to go to ask questions.


----------



## Davarm

Tucker said:


> I forgot about jalepeno jelly! A number of years ago, I made a "Christmas" jelly - red bell and green jalepeno peppers. Not only was it gorgeous, it was just the right blend of sweet and hot. Now to dig up that recipe....


If you liked the jalepeno jelly you may also like the salsa jam, just start with your favorite salsa(fresh home made is best), cook it down with sugar until it sets on a cold plate and put it in jars.


----------



## Davarm

Have 6 quarts of chicken stock going tonight, cooked down a 10 pound bag of leg quarters for tamales(and they are good!) wound up with another 6 quarts of the stock.


----------



## Tucker

Davarm said:


> If you liked the jalepeno jelly you may also like the salsa jam, just start with your favorite salsa(fresh home made is best), cook it down with sugar until it sets on a cold plate and put it in jars.


Salsa is one thing that I've never made but I use a TON of it! I like hot but a little sweet. Humm. Must look in my 6 canning books to find a good recipe and then morph it into salsa jam. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Davarm

I was at the grocery store Friday and saw that a locally owned store had chicken leg quarters on for $.39 per pound so I made good on my promise to get another 100 pounds. 

Each 10 pound bag makes about 3-1/2 pounds of deboned meat and about 4 quarts of boiled down stock, that puts the chicken at about $1.00 per pound with the stock an added bonus. I usually pack the meat from one 10 pound bag into 3 quart jars so with the 100 pounds I'm looking right at 30 quarts of meat and 40 quarts of stock, may have to level the house again after I get it all done!

Will be working on it for the next few days.



Tucker, if you have a garden that salsa is a lot cheaper to make than to buy, taste better too!


----------



## myrtle55

10 quarts of pickled veggie mix


----------



## Kitabrun

Canned 6 quarts of pears the other day! Yay. Now on to the corn...


----------



## LincTex

Davarm said:


> I was at the grocery store Friday and saw that a locally owned store had chicken leg quarters on for $.39 per pound so I made good on my promise to get another 100 pounds.


WOW! How do you rate? 

I just bought a 8lb bag of leg quarters from H-E-B for $6.96


----------



## lazydaisy67

Yeah, .39 a pound is an amazing deal!!! So glad you could get gobs of it at that price.

Today I'm canning spaghetti and meatball sauce.


----------



## Jason

DW and I processed apples into 34 quarts of applesauce today. She picked the apples from our trees and the neighbor's tree. We have 2 water bath canners going on the stove as I type this.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Another load of salsa today and that should do it for most of the tomatoes.


----------



## 220combat

24 pints spiced and 12 pints plain applesauce. All no-sugar added.


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> WOW! How do you rate?
> 
> I just bought a 8lb bag of leg quarters from H-E-B for $6.96





lazydaisy67 said:


> Yeah, .39 a pound is an amazing deal!!! So glad you could get gobs of it at that price.


It was at Brookshires, 8lb bags - limit 2 per customer and you had to have a "loyalty card".

My middle daughter is home for a while so we all went in and used cards from other family members and got 80lbs, made up the last 20 at another store for $.59 per pound, guess it was Labor Day specials.

About 10 years ago I got a loyalty card from that store but stopped using it about 5 years ago, a lot of my aunts, uncles, brothers and sisters all use each others cards(just need a phone number at the cash register, my card is 2 phone numbers old) when sales are on so everyone can load up.


----------



## Wellrounded

34 pints of roast chicken stock. Most of it will be used to make gravy


----------



## Tucker

Davarm said:


> Tucker, if you have a garden that salsa is a lot cheaper to make than to buy, taste better too!


Would you be willing to share a recipe? I looked through my books and most didn't have a recipe; only Ball does and I'm not sure how good those are.

I have a new love in my life - a Norpro Steamer/Juicer! My neglected grape vines put on a ton of fruit abet small sized. I've been sampling and yesterday was harvest day. We got down what we could out of the trees which yielded two 6 gallon buckets. I decided to just make juice out of them for now.

The device is made of stainless steel and seems to be well made. You put ~4 quarts of water in the bottom, bring it to a boil, then load up the top basket with your fruit. Grapes steam for about 60 minutes until colorless and dry. I drained the reservoir into a 6 gallon bucket and then used a quart container to fill my jars. Put the lids on the jars just like you do for water bath canning and the jars will seal. So far I have 9 quarts of juice canned and will probably have another 7-9 quarts when I'm done.

If you live in the Pacific Northwest and have a Bi-Mart, they have it for $80. Amazon has it listed for $125! WELL worth the money and what a time saver!


----------



## Wellrounded

Tucker said:


> Would you be willing to share a recipe? I looked through my books and most didn't have a recipe; only Ball does and I'm not sure how good those are.
> 
> I have a new love in my life - a Norpro Steamer/Juicer! My neglected grape vines put on a ton of fruit abet small sized. I've been sampling and yesterday was harvest day. We got down what we could out of the trees which yielded two 6 gallon buckets. I decided to just make juice out of them for now.
> 
> The device is made of stainless steel and seems to be well made. You put ~4 quarts of water in the bottom, bring it to a boil, then load up the top basket with your fruit. Grapes steam for about 60 minutes until colorless and dry. I drained the reservoir into a 6 gallon bucket and then used a quart container to fill my jars. Put the lids on the jars just like you do for water bath canning and the jars will seal. So far I have 9 quarts of juice canned and will probably have another 7-9 quarts when I'm done.
> 
> If you live in the Pacific Northwest and have a Bi-Mart, they have it for $80. Amazon has it listed for $125! WELL worth the money and what a time saver!


Love my steam juicer. I juice tomatoes, cherries, apples, pomegranates and strawberries every year and make a very clear clean chicken stock with it.


----------



## Tucker

Tucker said:


> Put the lids on the jars just like you do for water bath canning and the jars will seal.


Scratch that. I've always used proper techniques for water bath canning so this was a first for me - and I won't follow those directions again. I had a number of jars that didn't seal so I processed them for 10 minutes today.

Still love the juicer part though!

Also canned about 16 pounds of apricot puree which made 16 pints. I love apricot juice and figured I could also make apricot leather if I have a hankering for something sticky that will put out my crowns.


----------



## marlas1too

this year i missed canning and had to give all my garden away--double bypass---but i love to see waht you are all canning this year and as soon as i'm able i will be back to canning too--so keep up the good work all


----------



## UncleJoe

Sorry to hear that marlas. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


Another round of wax beans last night. 60 pints on the shelf so far.


----------



## goshengirl

marlas1too said:


> this year i missed canning and had to give all my garden away--double bypass---but i love to see waht you are all canning this year and as soon as i'm able i will be back to canning too--so keep up the good work all


So sorry, marlas. I hope your recovery is going well (although it's never as speedy as we'd like, is it? ) - and I hope you're back to canning soon. Good to see you post again.


----------



## Halloween

15 qt tomato sauce 
7 qt apple sauce
3 qt sour kraut 
6 pt apple sauce 
3 pt tomato sauce
Couple jars salsa
2 qt fruit wine - may make into vinegar


----------



## Davarm

Tucker said:


> Would you be willing to share a recipe? I looked through my books and most didn't have a recipe; only Ball does and I'm not sure how good those are.


We just blanch, peel and cook the tomatoes then chop them up, add as many peppers and onions as you like, throw in some cilantro and garlic then water bath can it like you would plain tomatoes.

You will need to salt it to your taste and you can add some vinegar if you want it to taste more like store-bought, if the liquid in the salsa is too thin for ya, you can add some tomato sauce.

We dont have a specific recipe, we just put it all together by taste.


----------



## kappydell

1/2 bushel tomatoes, 1 bushel cucumbers (from a neighbor who did not have time to process them) elderberry schnapps (for fun & flu at the same time) and grape juice. When autumn meat sales start, I'll start doing meats.


----------



## myrtle55

Does anyone know if I Can rehydrate my fruit and make jams or such?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Jalapeno and banana peppers.


----------



## txcatlady

Jalepenoes here. All I have left now are peppers. Hope sweet potatoes are productive! Ready for those!


----------



## neldarez

11 pints salsa.....I'll have peaches to can soon........


----------



## myrtle55

5 jars of plum jam, 14 jars of salsa, and chili today


----------



## Tucker

16 pints of mango peach salsa (hopefully like Costco's version) but with a kick. I substituted three ghost peppers for a bit of red peppers. We shall see if I'm still alive after I sample it. :surrender:


----------



## myrtle55

7 quarts of chili done yesterday, not a one sealed. Redoing them now


----------



## Tucker

myrtle55 said:


> 7 quarts of chili done yesterday, not a one sealed. Redoing them now


Oh man, that sucks. Any idea what happened?

I'm canning nothing today. A migraine side-tracked my plans. :thumbdown: I have to finish the peaches before they all go bad.


----------



## myrtle55

No idea what happened, it siphoned about an inch out of the jars. Cleaned em up this morning, new lids, reprocessed and good to go now. Was my first time canning something with beans in it. Maybe that was the problem?


----------



## Tucker

myrtle55 said:


> No idea what happened, it siphoned about an inch out of the jars. Cleaned em up this morning, new lids, reprocessed and good to go now. Was my first time canning something with beans in it. Maybe that was the problem?


I've not canned beans so I'm no help there. Sorry!

I've been on a canning frenzy today. I made another 16 pints of mango peach salsa (http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_salsa/mango_salsa.html). The alternative recipe was for peach salsa. After consulting with the state home preserving hotline folks, I made it 50/50 mango and peach and swapped some ghost peppers for the red peppers. It is SO good!

Also made some peach puree. Between the two recipes, it was 29 quarts and pints.


----------



## Tucker

myrtle55 said:


> No idea what happened, it siphoned about an inch out of the jars. Cleaned em up this morning, new lids, reprocessed and good to go now. Was my first time canning something with beans in it. Maybe that was the problem?


I was reading the big Ball book on canning last night trying to decide which tomato recipe to follow today when I spotted something of interest. It said that if the head space isn't proper, the liquid will be siphoned off and the jars won't seal. Could that have been the problem?


----------



## myrtle55

I left an inch, seemed like I needed more I guess


----------



## myrtle55

Ok, I want to do chicken chili now, but a bit gun shy about the beans. Do y'all can chili with beans or am I screwing up?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I came home from work today and put 6 pints of buffalo chicken breast and 5 pints of corned beef brisket in the canner. Waiting for it to heat up slowly now.


----------



## readytogo

*Justatouch like my friend Justin used to said*

Black Beans Cuban Style great for over white rice or cooked with rice Louisiana style or soup with fried ripe sweet plantains on the side,and lets not forget the "justatouch" of Louisiana Cajun hot sauce.........:2thumb:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

20 pints of sweet and sour pork in the canner now.


----------



## Justaguy987

21 quarts of peaches today. Not bad for my second time canning. I have been watching all three of my kiddies as well while my wife is off playing. So far, only one that has not sealed. I might just put it in the fridge


----------



## myrtle55

SouthCentralUS said:


> 20 pints of sweet and sour pork in the canner now.


Recipe please


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This is for chicken, but I used pork. I also used pint jars.

Sweet and Sour Chicken
9 lbs chicken, cut in chunks
4 lrg green peppers, chopped
2 lrg red peppers, chopped
4 onions, chopped
5 20-oz cans pineapple chunks (reserve juice)
1 1/2 c. brown sugar
2 1/2 c. white vinegar
¾ cup soy sauce
½ cup ketchup
2 tsp. ginger powder

Layer chicken, onions, peppers and pineapple in 10 quart jars. Heat brown sugar, vinegar, soy sauce, ketchup, ginger and 6 cups of pineapple juice (add water if you don't have 6 cups of juice) and bring to a light boil, until sugar is dissolved. Pour over packed jars to fill line. Remove any air bubbles and add more liquid if needed. 

Pressure can for 90 minutes.


----------



## myrtle55

Awesome, sounds great, thank you so much! Probably my next endeavor!


----------



## Tucker

&*$#^!!!  but also :2thumb:

For only the second time in my canning life (about 30 years), a jar broke in the canner. And, of course, it was apple juice so it couldn't be salvaged (and that was 1/7th of my product). I heard a muffled "bonk" and that was all she wrote. When I fished out the jar, the bottom had just unzipped, clean as could be. There is a rack in the bottom, the juice was hot, and the jar was hot so it was just jar failure.

When I was filling the jars, I didn't pay attention to the jar type. Come to find out, it is really old! It's called a Magic Mason Jar. I didn't buy this so it was from a lady on Freecycle who had given me a few boxes about 10 years ago.

Over the years, I've never used many quarts (for two of us) but the juices (apple, apricot, pear, etc) that I'm putting up seemed appropriate. I discovered that the box had several different kinds.

Atlas - only made until 1964
Mom's - ??
Mission - ??
Knox - 1925-1935 
Ball - 1933-1962 design 
Ball 1923-1933 jar (at least 2 of these) - that's 81 to 91 years old!!! http://www.minnetrista.net/blog/2013/06/27/ball-family-history/how-to-date-a-ball-jar/

I put up 6 more jars of apple juice in the antiques and they are too hot to look at right now. I'm going to dig through the rest of my quart jars and set aside these antiques. I'm so jazzed (but sad that one broke). I gave her some of my own canned product at the time without realizing these were antiques. What a bargain!

Must buy some non-antique quart jars tomorrow!


----------



## 2stanleyde

Canned 28 quarts of pinto beans over the weekend. Lost a little liquid in the jars in the first load, but second load came out perfect. Opened a jar to see how they turned out and seasoned like we wanted then, they came out great. Still have pintos coming out of my ears, bought a 50 lb. bag at Sam's, but plan on canning up different styles, we put the remaining in mylar.


----------



## neldarez

26 quarts of peaches....and 1 peach pie...not canned of course


----------



## Tucker

2stanleyde said:


> Canned 28 quarts of pinto beans over the weekend. Lost a little liquid in the jars in the first load, but second load came out perfect. Opened a jar to see how they turned out and seasoned like we wanted then, they came out great.


Yummm! Have you ever tried Bob's Red Mill bean seasoning mix? It is *so* good!! I'm pretty sure you could use that with canned beans.

I bought a bunch of Vermont Cranberry shelling beans this summer and have them frozen. I can't wait to make some bean soup this winter. I've never had a bean I didn't like so I'm sure this will be a treat. I'm a pescatarian (fish only eater who doesn't eat dairy) so no meat suggestions please.


----------



## Moby76065

My buddy went Hog hunting and could only take 200 lbs back to CA in the plane.

I've been busy. He shot 24


----------



## camo2460

Just finishing up 17 Quarts of Chili.


----------



## goshengirl

Moby76065 said:


> I've been busy. He shot 24


Holy moly! That's a whole lotta hog! :2thumb:


----------



## 2stanleyde

I will have to try that seasoning. Thanks.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

13 quarts of green beans today...probably the last batch I'll do thisbyear


----------



## Tucker

With the rains cleaning the air and me being able to breathe (and have some energy), I was able to get back to canning - and with a vengeance. :2thumb:

I put up 15 half-pints of plum sauce. The recipe is in Fancy Pantry (page 125) and I've made it before - yummy! It's good on Chinese food or even as a soft jam. It has a bit of Grand Marnier in it. I only got a few plums from my young tree so I was grateful that a friend gifted me with some. I will share some sauce with her.

I've also put up 27 pints of pear puree. Hubby likes pears with his cottage cheese but there isn't enough juice for him. We could not find pear juice in the store so I've made up a bunch for him. This recipe is on page 21 of the Ball yearly book.

I also strained out the pineapple chunks from the vinegar I started a few weeks ago. This recipe is on page 154 of Wild Fermentation. I made a bunch of apple vinegar from scraps about two months ago and it's great! I give some to my chickens daily in their water so I go through a lot.

I also pureed about a pound of habeneros and about 6 red bell peppers for a fermented hot sauce. I started a Ghost Pepper Hot Sauce a few weeks ago in the same manner and it smells so good!

Feels good to have energy again.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 9 quarts of Spaghetti Sauce, and have 17 more quarts of Chili going.


----------



## Tucker

camo2460 said:


> Just finished 9 quarts of Spaghetti Sauce, and have 17 more quarts of Chili going.


I'm going to tackle spaghetti sauce later today. I found a recipe that doesn't have meat which will form the basis for our meals. Hubby is a carnivore but I won't eat meat so I usually make up the sauce (tomatoes, onions, garlic, and mushrooms) then divide it in half to personalize it. I typically add marinated artichoke hearts, spinach, and crushed red pepper to mine - occasionally faux meat (I'm not big in faux stuff but the faux ground beef is quite good). I just add the meat to his. I've been temped to make just one variety with my faux meat but something tells me that wouldn't go over very well. 

I made 27 pints of corn relish/chile today (yesterday?). It's on page 74 of Fancy Pantry. It says to give it a week before tasting it. Can't wait! Hope it's a lot like Trader Joe's which is SO good!


----------



## camo2460

Let us know how it turns out. Before Diabetes we just bought it, but now since I have to watch the Sugar, we decided to make a sugar free version that turned out quite good.


----------



## Tucker

camo2460 said:


> Let us know how it turns out. Before Diabetes we just bought it, but now since I have to watch the Sugar, we decided to make a sugar free version that turned out quite good.


Will do. I have always made it from scratch. I never measure anything. Ground beef (for meat eaters), onion, mushrooms, and garlic sauteed together. Add oregano, salt, bit of garlic powder, and pepper. Add one can of tomato sauce and two cans of diced tomatoes which I puree with an immersion blender. The canning recipe I found is pretty much the same. I always add red pepper flakes to mine along with marinated artichokes and spinach.

I guess there is a little sugar in the storebought tomato sauce but I don't add any intentionally.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Trying to free some freezer space so canned 7 pints hamburger, 6 pints pork roast and 3 pints smoked sausage.


----------



## myrtle55

Anyone know if i can make vanilla with gin instead of vodka ?


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

You can use any alcohol that is 80 proof. Vodka is used because it doesn't add its own flavor to the vanilla. If you like gin you probably won't mind the slightly different taste of the vanilla extract.


----------



## myrtle55

I dont like gin but its what i have and no one will drink it..lol


----------



## timmie

sorry I have been gone so long. we have been canning up a storm and moving to our dream farm. I am at the library now . it might be awhile before we hook up the internet.:2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl

timmie said:


> sorry I have been gone so long. we have been canning up a storm and moving to our dream farm. I am at the library now . it might be awhile before we hook up the internet.


When you get a chance (and that might be a long while in coming) I would love to see pictures of this 'dream farm' so that I can live vicariously.  
Congrats! :congrat:


----------



## hashbrown

Tonight's project 43 1/2 pints of apple butter.


----------



## myrtle55

Holy cow hashbrown, how do ya even think of that many jars all in a row to process? I am humbled


----------



## hashbrown

myrtle55 said:


> Holy cow hashbrown, how do ya even think of that many jars all in a row to process? I am humbled


We run a couple cookers inside and sometimes I will run one outside as well. We do it enough I know what to do and my wife knows what to do to be proficient and stay out of each others way. This photo was one days worth it was 2 am when we finished. We were completely wore out.


----------



## Tucker

Holy Toledo Hashbrown! And I think it's hard work doing two loads of goodies. I bow to you! :2thumb:



camo2460 said:


> Let us know how it turns out. Before Diabetes we just bought it, but now since I have to watch the Sugar, we decided to make a sugar free version that turned out quite good.


fyi. I opted not to make the spaghetti sauce. We don't put sugar or celery in our homemade sauce so I decided to just can up sauce and add the garlic, mushrooms, and onions when I make the sauce.


----------



## hashbrown

Tucker said:


> Holy Toledo Hashbrown! And I think it's hard work doing two loads of goodies. I bow to you! :2thumb:
> 
> No need to bow doing two loads is very respectable! Usually when tomato season is on we pick 20 bushels a day. We are unable to use what we put up and it leads to buying jars every year. I really don't know why we can or grow what we do. I guess it's the feeling of security.


----------



## goshengirl

hashbrown said:


> I really don't know why we can or grow what we do. I guess it's the feeling of security.


And that's priceless.


----------



## debbluu

Small batch green beans here. Things are slowing down. I've been freezing tomatoes until I have enough to fill the canner 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## myrtle55

Can someone tell me how to can kielbasa ?


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> Can someone tell me how to can kielbasa ?


It's easy, Cut to length and split length wise, pack in jars and can 90 min. for quarts, 75 min. for pints.


----------



## myrtle55

Thanks camo, i figured it was easy, didnt know if i needed to pre cook or liquid in it or can dry


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today after work I canned 11 pints of Italian tomato soup. That is it for the tomatoes. We still have small green tomatoes and tiny peppers on the vine but it is supposed to be in the 20s tonight. We will lose our okra and lettuce too I am sure. So many blooms on everything. It is heart breaking.


----------



## hashbrown

We started our jam making this afternoon. In the summer we are too busy in the garden and putting up vegetables so most of our fruit gets frozen until we get more time to deal with it. Strawberry peach and strawberry.


----------



## goshengirl

Lots of turkey stock. Wonder why? 

Will be canning chicken stock soon, too (currently simmering in the pot). I have this need to head into the winter months with a substantial amount on chicken stock on hand.


----------



## Txcatlady1

my canning season is over as far as veggies and jellies go. However, this Sunday we are having our family Christmas with our girls and families. One girl is bringing a ham and I am pulling a fully cooked smoked turkey out of freezer. another girl is bringing chicken and dumplings. question is Since I will have turkey left over and it is smoked, shouldn't it can well? I wont have broth or fat with it, just the hot water before I put in canner. the challenge will be for me to find the time to do it. I dont get home til dark every night and my aunts services are on the 13th on Saturday. might have to freeze it. Surgery on 16th and will not be able to lift for 6 weeks.


----------



## Seasoned-prepper

*Canning*

I canned roast beef 7 quarts,& 7 quarts chicken in broth,beef soup 19 quarts,7 quarts turkey soup,6 quarts meat balls & 7 quarts apples in cider...Over the last week I've canned these and have dehydrated 28 trays of apple chips... I forgot how good it makes me feel to have good food put back for my family!


----------



## Wellrounded

Putting apricots through the steam juicer today. Juice will be used to make wine. The pulp is mixed with a medium sugar syrup and will be used in chicken casseroles and slow cooked lamb. It can also be turned into jam if needed


----------



## Justaguy987

So weird to see posts about fruit from the lower half of the globe this time of year. We are six months away from apricot season here!


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

Great Grandma's mincemeat. Its too rich for pies but a couple of spoonfuls in oatmeal is sure yummy.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I canned 37 pints of ham and bean soup today. Used up that leftover ham from Christmas dinner. Two jars didn't seal because they got bean gunk under the lids. Oh well, we can have ham and bean soup this weekend.


----------



## NY-Dan

42 qts. of potatoes


----------



## myrtle55

I have about 15 lbs of kielbasa i have sliced up and is cooking off fat in oven. When I go to PC it, do you folks add water or dry can it ?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

As a rule, cooked meat need liquid and uncooked is canned dry. I use broth when I can cooked sausages.


----------



## myrtle55

Thanks SCUS, appreciate it


----------



## lilmissy0740

I have bulk sausage in freezer. Is it smarter/better to leave it there or can sausage patties?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Patriot

Cold packed 19 pints of chuck roast cubes.


----------



## Hooch

lil missy Ive canned sausage. I cooked mine first to expell alot of the fat since too much fat might not allow the lids to seal. Cook them some to get most of the fat out of them and use a broth to cover up too about 1/2 inch headspace or if real fatty, a tad more space for grease. pressure can as normal..


----------



## Gardnergirl58

So excited! Just got killer deal on whole and boneless skinless chicken thighs at Wally's....62 cents a pound! Bought all they had! Will be canning tonight....all night.....:2thumb: thanks to all of you for giving me the courage (through your posts) to
"Just do it!"


----------



## Wellrounded

Gardnergirl58 said:


> So excited! Just got killer deal on whole and boneless skinless chicken thighs at Wally's....62 cents a pound! Bought all they had! Will be canning tonight....all night.....:2thumb: thanks to all of you for giving me the courage (through your posts) to
> "Just do it!"


I'm on chicken today too . Made 15 quarts of stock yesterday and canning in pints today. Have a few more to process today, big 7lb birds. They will be jointed and canned as well.


----------



## memyselfandi

Pork chops today, pork taco meat yesterday and chili meat last night.


----------



## marlas1too

home made soup starter
i dry all the veggies i want in a soup then vaccum them in quart jars
i must have 6 gallons stored so far


----------



## camo2460

Just finished up 12 1/2 Quarts of Pork Loin, and will be canning Beef Roast and Cowboy Candy tomorrow.


----------



## talob

Like to see all this canning going on, fixing to do four more turkeys here.


----------



## camo2460

Well I didn't get as much canning done as I planned, but I did get six Pints of Cowboy Candy and one Pint of the Juice. While I was canning the peppers my Blood Sugar began to drop, since I hadn't eaten, so I broke open a pint of Chicken, mixed it with Mayo and made Chicken wraps and got the bright idea of mixing some of the Cowboy Candy juice with the Chicken, holy Toledo was that delicious. I also used a Sugar substitute and it turned out just fine, so I'm back to being able to eat my Candy. :yummy:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

My husband is diabetic and I am hypoglycemic. When our blood sugar drops, he needs sugar and I need carbs. Makes life interesting.


----------



## Freyadog

*Ham canning question*

Thumper brought home 2. Hardwood smoked bone-in shank portion hams. Total weight is about 23#. I would like to can the hams to save space in freezers.

Since it is already smoked can I cut some of it up in chunks and other parts in slices and can it. If I can do I add water? Wanted some for soups and such and then some for frying. Also is it possible to cut the bones in half and can those also for beans?


----------



## camo2460

Freyadog said:


> Thumper brought home 2. Hardwood smoked bone-in shank portion hams. Total weight is about 23#. I would like to can the hams to save space in freezers.
> 
> Since it is already smoked can I cut some of it up in chunks and other parts in slices and can it. If I can do I add water? Wanted some for soups and such and then some for frying. Also is it possible to cut the bones in half and can those also for beans?


Freadog I always add water or broth to my canned meats. I raw pack and then add just enough water or broth to 1/2" head space. I have never canned bones, I've heard that they should not be canned because of the density and heat not penetrating all the way through, however there are other members here with far more experience than me, I could be wrong.


----------



## Patriot

Just finished cleaning up from canning 300# of boneless skinless tasteless chicken breast. ~120 quarts.


----------



## timmie

guess it is time to start cleaning out the freezer. i have about 120 pounds of leg quarters i need to can,a couple of hams ,and some pork roasts. also a couple of gallons of strawberries .I'M GONNA HAVE A LOT OF FUN.


----------



## NY-Dan

10 qts. of apple pie filling


----------



## myrtle55

15 quarts of spaghetti sauce


----------



## camo2460

We just bought 60 Lbs. of Chicken legs and thighs for canning tomorrow.


----------



## camo2460

Finished 30 Pints of Chicken and am working on 14 Quarts of "Beefy Bean Delight" (Recipe from Hooch). When that's done I plan on making several loaves of Sour Dough Bread


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Our local store had leg quarters for 39 cents a pound so I bought some. I put the drumsticks in the freezer and canned 6 pints of thighs. That was yesterday.

They also had potatoes for half price, so today I canned 14 quarts and still had about 3 pints left over. So tonight we are having potatoes; tomorrow we are having potatoes again, probably twice.


----------



## timmie

28 pints pickled eggs. local store has them on sale for a dollar a dozen. going to get some more before sale goes off. tonight we are doing leg quarters.


----------



## Blackdogwinery

bunkerbob said:


> Last weekend we did apples... applepie in a jar, apple butter, apple sauce and mincemeat pie filling. Had the MAG over for a canning party.
> I just planted 4 30ft rows of Roma tomatoes for Aug canning party, and a 60ft row of pickling cucs.


I just canned 18 half pints of pickeled beets. I guess they are something you either like or don't, but I've always thought of them as desert! I'm hoping the apple trees do well this year as I'm down to 1 jar of apples that's from two years ago. Last year they only produced a handful each, not enough to preserve.


----------



## timmie

10 quarts and 1 pint pickled eggs


----------



## Davarm

Plums again tonight, I'm going to be so tired of plums when this is all over, I'm not going to want to eat them or even see them again until next year! lol


----------



## farright

Dry beans but my weight is not jiggling just venting steam hope they will be ok


----------



## Davarm

farright said:


> Dry beans but my weight is not jiggling just venting steam hope they will be ok


You probably already know but I'll throw it out for those who may not.

Could be that your canner isn't level, if it is only slightly off, it can just vent and not "jiggle".


----------



## Davarm

Almost forgot, getting everything together and ready to get up in the morning and make sweet pickles.

Haven't decided if they are going in pint or quart jars, likely quarts, have more of em ready to go. 

May be about 6-8 jars.


----------



## timmie

7 quarts squash yesterday. today more squash and rotel tomatoes.


----------



## Davarm

Not going to can today but am going to pick peaches and get them ready to can tomorrow, gonna be swimming in canned peaches this year.


----------



## txcatlady

35 pints and 6 quarts cream peas Saturday. 21 more quarts of potatoes Monday. Plan to dehydrate more tomorrow.


----------



## timmie

my version of rotel tomatoes,squash,cabbage, and chicken.


----------



## camo2460

So my Wife decided to make a trip to Save-A-Lot today and came home with 110# of Chicken Legs and Thighs and about 50# of Pork Loin, guess what we're doing tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## ksmama10

8 pints of peach butter this morning; they all pinged!


----------



## camo2460

Finishing up on the Chicken, last Five Pints in the Canner now, we did 80# of Chicken out of the 110# and ended up with 33 Pints, and 21 Quarts of Pork Loin. We plan to finish up on the Chicken next week end, and depending on how the day goes tomorrow, maybe some Sugar free Peach and Cherry Preserves.


----------



## timmie

more squash yesterday,okra and tomatoes today and hopefully this weekend we are going to make sausage[boston butts on sale for 98 cents a pound] and some deer burger.


----------



## shadowrider

Made a batch of peach jam, 8 half pints.
Working up a batch of vegetable juice.


----------



## timmie

8 pints of tomatoes canned , 1 gallon each of okra for frying and going into my peas and beans this winter. also chopped up some peppers for use in spaghetti. artydance:


----------



## Davarm

Middle daughter is in for a few more days so we're going to pick the cucumbers and make more bread-n-butter pickles tonight.


----------



## Homestead Gal

*Pickeled....EVERYTHING! LOL*

I froze most all my straight neck squash. Have more coming but I already have ALL I need right now.

Have a large pot of yellow squash and zuchs diced up for Bread and Butter chunks. Also have a good sized bag of cucumbers ready to slce for Bread and Butter pickles. And this is just the first round of canning this season...:flower:


----------



## txcatlady

Bushel of purple hull peas for my daughter.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

7 half-pints of green chiles (ancho) and 6 quarts of green beans. All the water the last month has really hurt the garden. We're hoping it picks up in August


----------



## camo2460

Working now on Sugar free Peach Preserves, and Sugar free Cherry Preserves. We won't do to many this time, maybe 3 or 4 Pints each.


----------



## camo2460

We ended up with 9 Pints of Peach Preserves, we'll finish with the Cherries tomorrow.


----------



## timmie

local store has chicken breasts on sale for 99 cents per pound. time to stock up big time


----------



## tunnelvision

I canned some leftover red beans. Made 5 quarts. Did a rookie mistake and didn't tighten a lid down so #6 became a watery mess. Picking up my Zaycon 40 lbs ground round tomorrow and going to make up some batches of spaghetti sauce to can.


----------



## gam46

*Ground Beef*

Just considering canning quite a bit of it. Thinking that I might do spaghetti sauce, chili, sloppy joe sauce, taco meat, and picadillo. I do know that it can be canned plain, as patties, and that some even do meatloaf. Do you have other ideas?


----------



## Starcreek

*Today....*

Canned 6 pints of whole tomatoes and 5 pints of HOT salsa.


----------



## exsheeple

The neighbor cleaned chicken house yesterday...I scored 30 two year old layers at 50 cents each...they are all going into jars less the feathers and skin.....so far 7 qts and 8 pts today....the rest will be canned tomorrow. Oh....and he threw in a doz of eggs.


----------



## backtomyroots

Just did a bushel of Peaches yesterday. Today I'm canning sloppy Joes and Chicken soup. Hope to can a bunch of zuchinni and banana bread this weekend if the beans aren't ready. I love this time of the year! The goats are really putting out so I'm freezing milk but I want to try canning that too....I've heard its possible and would free up a bunch of freezer space.artydance::flower:artydance::flower:artydance:


----------



## tunnelvision

backtomyroots said:


> Just did a bushel of Peaches yesterday. Today I'm canning sloppy Joes and Chicken soup. Hope to can a bunch of zuchinni and banana bread this weekend if the beans aren't ready. I love this time of the year! The goats are really putting out so I'm freezing milk but I want to try canning that too....I've heard its possible and would free up a bunch of freezer space.artydance::flower:artydance::flower:artydance:


 Do you have a recipe for the sloppy joes? /also would like to know how canning the milk turns out please.


----------



## gam46

Tunnelvision wrote, "Do you have a recipe for the sloppy joes?"

None I've used but some that interest me.

http://commonsensehome.com/sloppy-joes-with-homemade-buns/

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/sloppy-joes-ii/

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/sloppy-joes-ii/


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Four jars of tomatoes.


----------



## tunnelvision

6 quarts of broccoli and one of roast beef with gravy. Tomorrow is my birthday plan to rest, rest ,rest.


----------



## hashbrown

Did a little canning this afternoon, to keep the heat out of the house we canned outside.


----------



## timmie

7 quarts tomatoes, tomatoes and okra, rotel tomatoes. also vacuum sealed grits,cereal,corn chips.


----------



## bogey

Did some BBQ pulled pork and dry canned ground beef. First time for each of those for me.


----------



## timmie

did some pickled okra for my daughter and lots of hot pepper sauce


----------



## timmie

local store has hotdogs on sale 2 for 1.00. gonna buy some and try oldcoot's recipe for canning them and also going to put up some beanie weinnees


----------



## Davarm

Finished picking the last of the peaches and made whole fruit jelly, 18 quarts.

If we can pull off a Meet-Up this year, gonna take a bunch of it.


----------



## timmie

my summer garden is playing out,so while hubby is planting fall garden i will be canning okra,tomatoes, and peppers. then i have a whole bunch of chicken that i'm going to can;to sorta start cleaning out my freezers. maybe some chicken soup and chicken gumbo.also have some pears to can up. whew,looks like a busy weekend.:2thumb:


----------



## bogey

I've got lots of pears to do, but have gotten off stride as other stuff has taken precedence. Will try to get that back on track. Going to hit grocery sales today. If I can score cheap meat, will put that up. Have gotten tons of chicken and ground meat done recently. As well as made chicken soup and canned. Will add noodles or rice to it later.


----------



## tunnelvision

I am canning chicken as well as spaghetti sauce.


----------



## JAR702

Yellow tomato honey butter
Tomato jelly
Fruit ketchup
Cranberry ketchup


----------



## bogey

Happy, happy, joy, joy! My muscadines are coming in! Jelly in my near future!


----------



## bogey

JAR702 said:


> Yellow tomato honey butter
> Tomato jelly
> Fruit ketchup
> Cranberry ketchup


Oh my. Yellow tomato honey butter. Do tell...


----------



## camo2460

JAR702 said:


> Yellow tomato honey butter
> Tomato jelly
> Fruit ketchup
> Cranberry ketchup


Hey Jar702 how about a recipe or two, those Ketchup's sound great.


----------



## bogey

:melikey: Yes, indeed. What camo2460 said!


----------



## tunnelvision

camo2460 said:


> Hey Jar702 how about a recipe or two, those Ketchup's sound great.


Me too please:2thumb:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

13 and 1/2 pints of Crowder peas and 1 pint of carrots.


----------



## Caribou

Thirty pints of salmon. Half will go back to the person that provided the fish.


----------



## txcatlady

Chicken thighs for .59 a pound. Bought 8 packages to freeze until it cools off enough to cook and can. Only have 14 quarts left in pantry. Still have 10 gallons of berries in freezer to do. While everyone is in school next week, I can start on those.


----------



## bogey

txcatlady, I have canned chicken, but have yet to crack one open. What is your favorite use for canned chicken? I'm not sure of the texture yet. I figure chicken and dumplings, but not sure what else.


----------



## Caribou

bogey said:


> txcatlady, I have canned chicken, but have yet to crack one open. What is your favorite use for canned chicken? I'm not sure of the texture yet. I figure chicken and dumplings, but not sure what else.


Soups, stews, casseroles, chicken salad, enchiladas, tacos. Do you remember when Forest Gump's friend was telling him what you could make with shrimp? Something like that, except with chicken.


----------



## bogey

Caribou said:


> Soups, stews, casseroles, chicken salad, enchiladas, tacos. Do you remember when Forest Gump's friend was telling him what you could make with shrimp? Something like that, except with chicken.


LOL Thanks Caribou. I need to pop one open and try it out. Wasn't sure if the texture would be objectionable or not. Appreciate!


----------



## txcatlady

bogey said:


> txcatlady, I have canned chicken, but have yet to crack one open. What is your favorite use for canned chicken? I'm not sure of the texture yet. I figure chicken and dumplings, but not sure what else.


I use them in Mexican chicken casserole, chicken and dumplings, chicken pot pie, chicken salad, anything that you would use chopped or shredded chicken in. We use it but haven't used the broth much. The texture holds up well. Now the ground beef,,,, he hates the texture of that canned.


----------



## tunnelvision

txcatlady said:


> I use them in Mexican chicken casserole, chicken and dumplings, chicken pot pie, chicken salad, anything that you would use chopped or shredded chicken in. We use it but haven't used the broth much. The texture holds up well. Now the ground beef,,,, he hates the texture of that canned.


I use some of the broth with my cooked chicken in the jars. I then can the rest of the broth. I use the broth in cooking where I would use bouillon. Hubby doesn't like the texture of ground beef either so I usually use them in spaghetti sauce, chili, jambalaya, etc and can it like that.


----------



## ksmama10

Canned 17 quarts of beef veggie soup yesterday evening..two didn't seal, so we will get to sample it over the weekend. I know what I want for lunch today...


----------



## Freyadog

Had a death in family so had huge amount of ham and turkey left over. So canned 22 pints this morning.


----------



## txcatlady

Mowed pastures for 7 hours today. Finished my land and some cleanup left on our land


----------



## talob

Canadian bacon, smoked two pork loins, froze half canned the rest good stuff!


----------



## brightstar

Working on the 200+ lbs of apples we picked from our neighbors trees. Already have 2 dozen quarts of apple butter done. Now onto applesauce, apple juice, apple jelly, and cinnamon stewed apples.


----------



## tunnelvision

Cooked a big water canner pot of cabbage soup today. Plan to can the leftover. yesterday I canned 3 cases of quart jar veggies.


----------



## timmie

local grocery store has ham on sale[1.00 lb.]-hot dogs[2pkg. for 1.00]-first cut pork cops[1.00 lb.]--so i guess i will be doing a lot of canning this weekend.


----------



## LincTex

I have two whole turkeys in the freezer left over from on sale last year. I need to get them into Ball jars! How many quart jars needed per 15lb turkey?

Can anyone direct me to a turkey-related canning post?


----------



## NY-Dan

50 pints of carrots


----------



## tunnelvision

I am canning English peas, okra, and speckled butter beans.


----------



## bbrider

26 pints of pears from my tree and my mom's tree. Used a medium syrup and added cinnamon and a touch of ginger.


----------



## camo2460

Finishing up on 21 Pints of Salsa, and will be canning about 10 more pints tomorrow. My Daughter loves her Momma's Salsa, so a majority will be going to her. We also have about Three Bushels of Pears to process and can tomorrow. We're going to be busy!


----------



## Guardian

Was given about 14 quarts of plums and with noting better to use them for I decided to turn them into plum jam. Still a fair amount of cooking left to do yet as I am going the non-pectin route. Less sugar but more time involved. Will post the final outcome when complete... Good stuff so far.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished up Seven more Quarts of Pears for a total of 21 Quarts. There are more Pears to process, so the remaining ones will be made into Pear Honey or Pear butter.


----------



## tunnelvision

Found a sale on some leg quarters. in 10 lb bags. Got them for 2 for $5. Going to boil them tomorrow and can them.I am running out of jars. I need to find some on sale to stock up on them. My Tattler lids came in today. I love these things. I can reuse them time and time again.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

15 pints of purple hull peas and 3 and 1/2 pints of crowder peas. They look very pretty sitting there cooling.


----------



## camo2460

Seven more Quarts of Pears in the canner, and Pear Butter cooking, will have about six Pints of Pear Butter to start with more to cook.


----------



## tunnelvision

Went back today and got 8 more 10 b bags of chicken legs and thighs. Going to can them too. Canned some peas and squash today. Bought some pork butts for 99cents a pound. Undecided about how I am going to can 2 of the 4 I bought. Any suggestions.


----------



## ras1219como

Canned 9 quarts of pork loin today.

Hoping once deer season starts up I can get a nice deer or two and can quite a bit of that too.


----------



## neldarez

ras1219como said:


> Canned 9 quarts of pork loin today.
> 
> Hoping once deer season starts up I can get a nice deer or two and can quite a bit of that too.


I have canned up some pork loin also but to tell you the truth, I'm not a very imaginative cook and I usually don't know what to do with this stuff I can!!


----------



## neldarez

Would anyone be interested in sharing what they do with the canned chicken? I have scads of this canned in pints, except for chicken tacos and enchiladas, don't ever know what to do with it....thanks....I know, embarrassing I'm not more creative in the kitchen...guess I used it all up painting pictures!! lol


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Chicken salad, chicken and dumplings, bbq chicken, even chicken nuggets if you didn't can it coldpack. The chicken that is cut in cubes can be browned a little and packed in broth and that is what you make the nuggets from.

Chicken rollups. One cup shredded chicken, one cup salsa, one bar of cream cheese. Mix well and roll in large flour tortillas, chill 2 hours, slice about 1/2 inch thick and serve. Very good.


----------



## ras1219como

neldarez said:


> I have canned up some pork loin also but to tell you the truth, I'm not a very imaginative cook and I usually don't know what to do with this stuff I can!!


I usually just eat the pork loin topped with either cherry or blueberry sauce and then have stuffing and a vegetable. It's also good over noodles with a cream sauce.

As for chicken I generally just add it to chicken salad, enchiladas, or tacos. I don't really like it unless it's mixed in with something


----------



## timmie

daughter and i put up 24 jars of hot pepper sauce last night.


----------



## timmie

we put up cowboy candy ,beef broth, pepper sauce, and deer neck roast we shredded for barbeque.


----------



## timmie

*chestnuts*

anyone put up chestnuts? how? and do you use them like pecans or walnuts?


----------



## notyermomma

Well, certainly _not_ serrano pepper jelly. 

What can I say? I'm still learning. I screwed up with the pectin and decided to compensate with a little extra sugar. Then I got caught up with other things and it boiled way too long. I wound up with serrano caramel. Which actually was pretty darn good - I could see a potential line of artisanal caramels coming out of this! If the texture were "spreadable" I would have kept it, but it was way too hard and threatening to dry as concrete.

Fortunately I still have plenty of peppers and pectin, so tomorrow is another day.


----------



## timmie

we canned 7 quarts ham , cakes, and cream cheese. then we made 25 pounds of sausage from pork butts that were on sale for 98 cents per pound.


----------



## tsrwivey

neldarez said:


> Would anyone be interested in sharing what they do with the canned chicken? I have scads of this canned in pints, except for chicken tacos and enchiladas, don't ever know what to do with it....thanks....I know, embarrassing I'm not more creative in the kitchen...guess I used it all up painting pictures!! lol


Chicken fried rice. We use the broth in the rice then add the chicken at the end so it doesn't fall apart.


----------



## 21601mom

timmie said:


> we canned ...cakes, and cream cheese... .


Would you mind sharing how you can cake? It would be great to have some in smaller portions. Also, any issues with the consistency of cream cheese? Thank you!


----------



## timmie

21601mom said:


> Would you mind sharing how you can cake? It would be great to have some in smaller portions. Also, any issues with the consistency of cream cheese? Thank you!


not really canning cake,but i got that from oldcoothillbilly. as for the cream cheese,this is my first time doing that, but i couldn't resist[found some cream cheese on clearance for 50 cents. bought a bunch.


----------



## 21601mom

timmie said:


> not really canning cake,but i got that from oldcoothillbilly. as for the cream cheese,this is my first time doing that, but i couldn't resist[found some cream cheese on clearance for 50 cents. bought a bunch.


Please be sure to share your results-I'm very curious. Thank you!


----------



## tunnelvision

timmie said:


> we canned 7 quarts ham , cakes, and cream cheese. then we made 25 pounds of sausage from pork butts that were on sale for 98 cents per pound.


How do you can cake and cottage cheese? Please share your recipes on both. Thanks


----------



## webeable

Veggy soup, chicken, and beef for quick meals


----------



## Hooch

15 jars of vanilla apple butter from free apples..


----------



## timmie

Canned 2 pints. Pork. And 4 jars pork broth.


----------



## tunnelvision

Canned some field peas and more chicken.


----------



## timmie

we canned chili,indian soup,beanie weanies, and jalapeno jelly.


----------



## timmie

5 -1/2 quarts peas. also cooked a big pot full for supper. that's the last of the fresh peas this year. we are canning potatoes and bell pepper relish this weekend. and also going to make deer burger out of the rest of the deer meat left in the freezer.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

Just finished 32 qts tomatoes, 46 qts of tomato/veggie sludge, tomato sauce, plain tomato juice and real V-8 with 8 veggies juice (thats where the sludge comes from) its good in the stock pot later. Dehydrating all the skins from 8 bushels of tomatoes and will grind them up tomorrow to add to stuff and such for flavouring. I am going to try dehydrating a bit of the veggie sludge to see how that goes for flavouring as well. Tomorrow its a bit of veggie stock from the trimmings for the V-8 juice.

The tattler lids are working out well. Its been a long two days.


----------



## timmie

6 1/2 quarts pears[free]. 14 quarts potatoes[1.00 for 5 pounds]got a lot since ours didn't do well this year. 6 1/2 pints caramelized onions and the last of my peppers from our garden.


----------



## 21601mom

Four half pints of cranberry sauce and six pints of butter. This is my first time canning butter, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## timmie

7 quarts tater wedges, 5 1/2 pints caramelized onions. vacuumed packed 1/2 gallon brown sugar 3 quarts pancake mix.


----------



## timmie

28 quarts potatoes 4 caramel canned cakes.


----------



## phideaux

Kentucky wonder green beans,



Jim


----------



## waretrop

21601mom said:


> six pints of butter. This is my first time canning butter, so we'll see how it goes.


How did the butter go? I keep it canned in half pints when I find it on sale.


----------



## 21601mom

waretrop said:


> How did the butter go? I keep it canned in half pints when I find it on sale.


Surprisingly well! I melted it first, which took some time, but the process was pretty easy. All jars sealed (yay!) we have since opened two jars as we needed softened butter for bread-the taste and texture were perfect. I spent the time boiling the butter before canning as the recipe said this would prevent any issues with texture. I did use salted butter.

Disclaimer - I have since read several sites that discourage canning butter as the canning does not kill botulism spores. As with anything posted here...can at your own risk and take the time to clean and sterilize the jars well.


----------



## Davarm

I didn't can anything today but started going through all my canned foods tossing everything that was old. Have to free up jars for this coming garden year.

The foods that lend themselves well to dehydrating will be dehydrated, those that dont will be composted.

-----

Butter

A few weeks ago a local store had butter on for $1.50 per pound and I bought 20 pounds.

Gonna can it when everything slows down from the holiday.


----------



## waretrop

21601mom said:


> Disclaimer - I have since read several sites that discourage canning butter as the canning does not kill botulism spores.


I have read that also. I feel, if my grandmother canned it, that's good enough for me. I was just wondering how you did it and how you processed it.

I am sort of new here and was wondering if there was a canning recipe place. I searched but did not locate one.



Davarm said:


> I didn't can anything today but started going through all my canned foods tossing everything that was old. Have to free up jars for this coming garden year.


I bring up to the front, all jars, each week. Although it seems I neglect doing that after about October each year. After the first of each year I write an inventory on paper and move all jars to decide what needs to be grown for the next season. All empty jars end up on the back end of the pantry so they are ready to use in the summer.

Also whatever is beginning to get old or discolored or something we are just not eating I give it to the chickens. They'll eat anything.



Davarm said:


> A few weeks ago a local store had butter on for $1.50 per pound and I bought 20 pounds.


What a price......I try to pick it up on sale also but that is a great price. How do you can it? I love to learn different ways to can things.


----------



## 21601mom

waretrop said:


> I have read that also. I feel, if my grandmother canned it, that's good enough for me. I was just wondering how you did it and how you processed it.
> 
> I am sort of new here and was wondering if there was a canning recipe place. I searched but did not locate one.
> 
> .


I often use the Grandmother rule when deciding on certain things.

I used the recipe here: http://www.cranialhiccups.com/2009/04/canning-butter.html

She notes the butter will foam. It will foam, a lot. Use a tall pot to avoid making a mess. Also be prepared to babysit it and stir constantly while it's boiling. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## waretrop

Very nice. Is that your site? I have actually done butter before in a similar way that you do. I have also made my own in a quart jar.


----------



## 21601mom

waretrop said:


> Very nice. Is that your site? I have actually done butter before in a similar way that you do. I have also made my own in a quart jar.


Gracious, no. I found it on Pinterest and thought I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## Davarm

waretrop said:


> What a price......I try to pick it up on sale also but that is a great price. How do you can it? I love to learn different ways to can things.


I've done it a lot of ways, I've settled on just melting it down and separating out all the non fat liquid and water bathing it in half pint jars for 30 minutes.

That water bath time is overkill by most peoples standards but I've never had an issue with it done that way and with it being "clarified", there is never a "gritty" problem.


----------



## 21601mom

Davarm said:


> I've done it a lot of ways, I've settled on just melting it down and separating out all the non fat liquid and water bathing it in half pint jars for 30 minutes.
> 
> That water bath time is overkill by most peoples standards but I've never had an issue with it done that way and with it being "clarified", there is never a "gritty" problem.


That sounds a lot easier than the recipe I used! Thank you for sharing.

Is the nonfat liquid usable for anything?


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

30 lbs of mandarin oranges in fresh squeezed orange juice = 27 pints

I ended up with around 4 gal of orange peels (washed before peeling) and didn't want to waste them. Divided them up between two 4 gal stock pots and filled each with water. Boiled them for a few hours and let them sit for a few days before straining. Ended up with 3 gal of concentrated orange cleaner. Clean up was a breeze.


----------



## Davarm

I made 10 half pint jars of lemon jelly a few days ago, had the "juice" left over from making candied lemon peels and didn't want to let it go to waste.

That was the first time I'd made lemon "jelly" and it certainly isn't going to be the last - that stuff is good! Tastes like "Lemon Drops" in a jar.


----------



## simplymom

Rendered lard and made venison sausage, froze 22 lbs , canned up 7 pts sausage patties


----------



## bogey

Have been wanting to try butter. Have been playing with making cultured butter. Have done sweet cream butter for a long time. I'm sure there would be no point in doing the cultured butter and then canning as the processing would kill the culture. So, no point in the extra step/time. Very intriguing. May try that canning link as I just make a bunch of butter yesterday.

Other plans for canning today is chicken I got for cheap and in bulk and some ground beef.

BTW, if you've never tried canning ground beef "dry", I highly recommend it! Love it. Family doesn't even know it's been canned when I use it.

edit - if you make ghee or clarified butter, it too will keep well and is excellent for cooking. I almost always have a jar in use in the cabinet. It doesn't have to be refrigerated and keeps a long time.


----------



## txcatlady

My husband does not like the texture of the canned hamburger. I am going to try to drain it well and fry it to see if that will crisp it up some. I don't like the texture of the canned sweet potatoes, too mushy. Probably will work for a pie. I pulled a jar of bought butter canned in 2014. I used some immediately and put rest in fridge. Used next day but left out on counter. When I went to use it, it was kinda brown. Didn't smell fresh so discarded. Not rancid, just not a pleasant smell. Anyone familiar with this. Did I just get nervous and jump the gun? Thanks


----------



## bogey

txcatlady said:


> My husband does not like the texture of the canned hamburger. I am going to try to drain it well and fry it to see if that will crisp it up some. I don't like the texture of the canned sweet potatoes, too mushy. Probably will work for a pie. I pulled a jar of bought butter canned in 2014. I used some immediately and put rest in fridge. Used next day but left out on counter. When I went to use it, it was kinda brown. Didn't smell fresh so discarded. Not rancid, just not a pleasant smell. Anyone familiar with this. Did I just get nervous and jump the gun? Thanks


Curious if you did dry ground beef? I have found the texture to be almost identical to freshly cooked. If I don't get enough moisture out before putting it in the jars, I do find it will get mushy. Just wondering!

Can't remark on the butter but curious if you get responses. Wanting to try canning butter. Was going to attempt a day or two ago, but got sidetracked.


----------



## txcatlady

bogey said:


> Curious if you did dry ground beef? I have found the texture to be almost identical to freshly cooked. If I don't get enough moisture out before putting it in the jars, I do find it will get mushy. Just wondering!
> 
> Can't remark on the butter but curious if you get responses. Wanting to try canning butter. Was going to attempt a day or two ago, but got sidetracked.


Not dry canned. Browned it, drained it and added broth. Yes, I am interested about butter too. So many people say they canned it but not that they ate it. I canned in jelly jars, melted it and I can't remember but think I water bathed it. But it was 2 years ago! If I pressure canned it, maybe it was too much heat.


----------



## bogey

txcatlady said:


> Not dry canned. Browned it, drained it and added broth. Yes, I am interested about butter too. So many people say they canned it but not that they ate it. I canned in jelly jars, melted it and I can't remember but think I water bathed it. But it was 2 years ago! If I pressure canned it, maybe it was too much heat.


If you ever want to give it a shot. Try it without adding the broth. Brown it, drain it well. Pack it tight into pint jars and can. It's about one pint = one pound. And I find doing it without broth, it holds up better and the texture is great!


----------



## myrtle55

Has anyone used the electric pressure canners/cookers?


----------



## talob

*Honey butter*

We've been canning butter right along and it's working good, been thinking about trying honey butter have found lots of info on making it but not canning it anyone here have any experience with this? And yes I did a search here and turned up nothing.


----------



## smaj100

The DW canned 16pints of diced roma tomatoes. We hit the Bountiful basket groups once in awhile when we are running low on things from the garden this time of year. Hopefully next year the garden will produce a higher yield. We've been steady working to improve the soil and amending the soil with our own compost. Last year was a better year than the 1st at the new farm. Last year we tried the bucket method for the tomato plants and they grew so huge and we let them get away from us and they grew more plant than fruit.


----------



## timmie

canned up 10 pints of pineapple chunks and probably that many more today.


----------



## waretrop

Got a new deal on backs and necks of chickens last week. 40 pounds for 5 cents....$2.00.....added vinegar, celery, carrots, onion, salt and pepper.....cooked it in a 50 quart pot for 5 days. Strained it 3 times on cheese cloth. (The chickens got to eat all the strained stuff.) Let it cool to take off all the fat. (Saved the fat in snack baggies about half cup each) Put in freezer, will use for gravy or sauces. Canned the broth in 39 pints. They will sit on the pantry shelf for about a year until I use all the previous years of broth. I think I keep over 50 jars at all times.

I use it anytime I need water. For cooking rice, adding moisture to chicken or roast.

Always smells go good in the house when I can this stuff.

The strained leftovers went out to the chickens. After adding vinegar and cooking for 5 days there are no bones. They eat all of it in minutes...


----------



## waretrop

Yesterday I canned 9 pints of Boeuf-Bourguignon or beef burgandy. It smelled good in the house and we got to eat the leftovers. It was served over a bed of wavy egg noodles. I will do more next week.


----------



## smaj100

put up 27 pints of aspargus today. Taters tomm.


----------



## myrtle55

29 hours until I go into surgery for a new hip this has been 6 years in the making and life has all it stopped in this last year. What a year to have found the love of my life eh? He has been my rock thru all this and is as excited as I am to get is leg fixed...hoorah!!


----------



## bbrider

myrtle55 said:


> 29 hours until I go into surgery for a new hip this has been 6 years in the making and life has all it stopped in this last year. What a year to have found the love of my life eh? He has been my rock thru all this and is as excited as I am to get is leg fixed...hoorah!!


My wife had her right hip replaced last fall. She is SOOOO much better! She is able to walk longer distances, work in the garden and flower bed. Life for her (and me) is getting better each day. Good luck and I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## myrtle55

Thanks so much! I am 2 weeks post op and already able to do so much more I feel like a million bucks!


----------



## bogey

Myrtle55 so glad you are healing well! Congrats!

I've just canned 12 quarts of raw pack chicken thighs and drumsticks that will do great for dumplings , etc later! Loving all the ideas y'all are giving me!


----------



## timmie

cleaning out freezer. just canned 19 pints corn ,14 quarts peas , 3 quarts each of chicken and ham broth , and 7 quarts soup mix. this weekend it's going to be cranberry sauce and strawberry jam .


----------



## readytogo

Cleaning the pantry and eating lots of great stuff from a few years back ,starting to canned more vegetables like 4 bean salads ,pickle beets and cabbage the junk in the market is full of chemicals ,next I will be refreshing my meat stock I also canned some fresh cod fish in a tomato base Spanish style sauce with plenty of olive oil, great for sandwiches or over white rice ,meatballs in tomato sauce and meatloaf's is next and since hurricane season is approaching it pays to get ready .


----------



## timmie

still working on the freezer. 7 quarts spaghetti sauce and another 24 pounds 0f deer burger


----------



## timmie

12 pints cranberry sauce----------16 half pints strawberry jam


----------



## txcatlady

Made a flying trip to Conroe last night. Baby brother suffered cardiac arrest. His partner did CPR while on phone with 911. Paramedics had to shock him to start heart. Carried momma with me. He is stable for ICU but critical. Doctor said if he makes it through night, they will know more tomorrow. He is 52. I am back home now. Intubated, sedated but heart beating on own


----------



## Caribou

txcatlady said:


> Made a flying trip to Conroe last night. Baby brother suffered cardiac arrest. His partner did CPR while on phone with 911. Paramedics had to shock him to start heart. Carried momma with me. He is stable for ICU but critical. Doctor said if he makes it through night, they will know more tomorrow. He is 52. I am back home now. Intubated, sedated but heart beating on own


Our prayers go with you and your family.


----------



## tmttactical

txcatlady said:


> Made a flying trip to Conroe last night. Baby brother suffered cardiac arrest. His partner did CPR while on phone with 911. Paramedics had to shock him to start heart. Carried momma with me. He is stable for ICU but critical. Doctor said if he makes it through night, they will know more tomorrow. He is 52. I am back home now. Intubated, sedated but heart beating on own


Best wishes from our family to yours, hope he makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## timmie

update on canned fried green tomatoes. they turned out great and i will be doing more this summer.

also would like some input on sorghum syrup. does it do like honey if it crystallizes? i've heard of it but never eaten any[gonna try it] a friend has about 2 cases of it and he doesn't want it. it's mine if i want it.

and by the way i scored 3 dozen canning jars free [quarts and pints]


----------



## txcatlady

tmttactical said:


> Best wishes from our family to yours, hope he makes a full and speedy recovery.


Thank you. Got more bad news today. Has a 10 cm mass on his liver and surrounding nodes, pneumonia, and is jaundiced. They put a Trach line and peg feeding tube this morning and removed vent and nutrition line in nose. Lifted sedation this afternoon. He will open eyes, but no focus. We are giving it a few more days to wake up. Mass on liver is compressing a vein and worried about clots. Hard to be optimistic at this point. EEG shows significant oxygen deprivation. His life partner did compressions for 10 minutes which is impossible to consider and then being shocked 4 times. The staff at Conroe Regional have been amazing in their level of care, compassion and kindness to my family. He turned 52 in March. Taking my Mom down tomorrow to spend some time with him. She needs to talk to him. Pray that I can make this drive safely again. 70 miles from home.


----------



## DrPrepper

txcatlady said:


> Thank you. Got more bad news today. Has a 10 cm mass on his liver and surrounding nodes, pneumonia, and is jaundiced. They put a Trach line and peg feeding tube this morning and removed vent and nutrition line in nose. Lifted sedation this afternoon. He will open eyes, but no focus. We are giving it a few more days to wake up. Mass on liver is compressing a vein and worried about clots. Hard to be optimistic at this point. EEG shows significant oxygen deprivation. His life partner did compressions for 10 minutes which is impossible to consider and then being shocked 4 times. The staff at Conroe Regional have been amazing in their level of care, compassion and kindness to my family. He turned 52 in March. Taking my Mom down tomorrow to spend some time with him. She needs to talk to him. Pray that I can make this drive safely again. 70 miles from home.


 Txcatlady,
I'm sorry for what you are having to go through. I hope you have a safe trip to see him. Sending prayers.....


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Yesterday I canned 16 pints of pickled beets and right now I have 20 pints of green beans going. Have that many more green beans to go. This was our first picking of this year.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

20 more pints of green beans and some left over for dinner. There will be more in a few days. In the meantime I will be making bread and butter pickles to make the grands happy.

This year I have started a canning inventory. In the past I didn't keep track and I still have some jars from 2013. If you google "canning inventory form" someone has done the work for you. I don't remember the link.


----------



## AmishHeart

This weekend....canning catsup, sauerkraut, spicy tomato jelly, and pineapple jelly.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Peach jam and applesauce tonight


----------



## HardCider

been working on a perennial food forest. looks like the black walnuts are going to have a heavy crop this year. The mulberries are looking good and I picked a bunch of raspberries today. Pecans and persimmons may have gotten knocked out by the late frost. My plums, apples and pears are putting on a lot of size but are not producing very much . Wild strawberries are about over. Walked the back side of the farm tonight and watched about 20-30 deer and saw a bunch of rabbits and quail and a couple of *****. The turkeys have the woods all torn up with their scratching. I want to pick up several hundred feet of gill net, fish traps and more crab pots. I can't see dicking around with a rod and reel when you can string nets across the creek and guts and load up. Been carving a new rig of decoys for this winter. Ducks and chickens are kicking out more eggs than we can eat. Need to start cutting a bunch more fire wood for next year to heat the cabin. Also want to buy a couple crosscut saws to back up the chain saw. All and all things don't look too bad


----------



## txcatlady

As I picked my berries, I froze them. My vines are finished now. Pulled them out last week and made two batches of berry jelly. Yummmy!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

The blackberries at my house aren't ripe yet and my plum tree is producing but the deer eat them while they are still green. I also need to do a better job of pruning it. I did it early spring after watching some how to YouTube vids but don't think I was aggressive enough.


----------



## LincTex

I found an older (1970's?) All-American 915 at a garage sale for *$10*!

I have two 15 lb turkeys that need to be thawed, smoked & canned.

I need suggestions on canning turkey meat?? (I need to go back to the beginning of this thread & read the WHOLE thing again!)


----------



## camo2460

LincTex said:


> I found an older (1970's?) All-American 915 at a garage sale for *$10*!
> 
> I have two 15 lb turkeys that need to be thawed, smoked & canned.
> 
> I need suggestions on canning turkey meat?? (I need to go back to the beginning of this thread & read the WHOLE thing again!)


Linc what I do is de-bone the Turkey, and then cut the Meat into chunks. Pack the Meat Loosely in a quart Jar, and I add a Tsp. of Chicken Bullion. Process @ 10 Lbs. Pressure for 90 Minutes. Oh, and I also remove the Skin, but since you are smoking first leave the Skin on for added flavor.


----------



## jeff47041

LincTex said:


> I found an older (1970's?) All-American 915 at a garage sale for *$10*!
> 
> I have two 15 lb turkeys that need to be thawed, smoked & canned.
> 
> I need suggestions on canning turkey meat?? (I need to go back to the beginning of this thread & read the WHOLE thing again!)


Like Camo, I de-boned and got rid of the skin. I cooked the bones and made broth. Canned it in the broth. Very tasty!
I tried just canning some of it, with no broth, just meat. It tastes pretty bad- like week old leftover turkey, reheated way too many times. Just my opinion


----------



## jimLE

*LincTex..*i've canned 2 quarts of chicken.i simply poured my chicken broth into the pot.then turned the burner on.then put the chicken in as is.bones skin n all.then i removed the chicken when i considered it done enough.then i put it all back into the pot,and let it finish cooking.then i dumped it into a strainer to let the broth drain through.then picked out all the chicken.in which i still had a lil bit to remove from the bones and all.then took the larger pieces,and cut them up into what i considered the proper size(s)..then into the jars they went.then i let the broth cool down,and removed what grease i could,within reason.then brought it back to almost a boil.then added what i needed to,to the chicken.then put the lids and rings on.then into the pressure cooker they went for 1HR and a 1/2.and that was on may 31st of this year.and still looks good.so you might want to think about that,if not try it out.i not only got 2 quarts of chicken already cooked n cut.but i got 4 pints of chicken broth to boot.and i'll be getting more broth when i use the chicken for what ever..


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

White chicken chili cooling down


----------



## jimLE

ok.i'll bite..is white chicken chili the same as beef chili? more or less..?


----------



## camo2460

jimLE said:


> ok.i'll bite..is white chicken chili the same as beef chili? more or less..?


Yep it's the same as Chili made with Beef, except Chicken and White Pinto Beans are used. Lots of Folks like it, I don't. There's just something sacrilegious about using Chicken to make Chili.:dunno:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I consider it soup not chili.


----------



## camo2460

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I consider it soup not chili.


I hope you were not offended, that was not my intent, it was just my opinion and you know what those are like.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Not at all. It's a soup my wife makes. Just a chicken and bean soup. Her recipe calls it chicken chili. I guess some folks think anything with beans and meat is a chili


----------



## Caribou

Any broth not used in the jars with the turkey can be placed in its own jars and used to flavor soups and stews.


----------



## jimLE

yesterday,i canned 2 3/4 jars of turnips..on account.mom loves her turnips..


----------



## smaj100

Helped the wife can some pickled beets. She loves them and couldn't wait on ours in the garden and we picked up a few bunches from walmart and pickled them up.


----------



## jimLE

haven't done any canning today.but i did a web search on dry canning.in which i came across 2 sites that i like.one tells how to dry can,while using the oven.and the other explains the draw backs on using the oven..so im now leaning in the direction of using my pressure cooker for dry canning now..so im gonna look through my 3 canning books to see if there's something there about dry canning that way..


----------



## phideaux

Every other day we pick a gallon of tame Blackberries (Triple Crown variety) , and then about a quart of wild blackberries to mix in before extracting the juice...ya know we gonna be making Jelly and Jam .

I cheat on my sugar intake once a month , a little..

































Jim


----------



## phideaux

That ^^^^ turned into this,
Well at least half of it..
The strawberry jelly was from strawberry juice we squeezed last month and froze....

This is only our first batch...many more to come.

Aint it pretty ?

















Jim


----------



## phideaux

Nowadays they call this prepping....we always just considered it .....the way we live.

WE rotated to "For use now" some of our preparedness stash, from 2010, to be used now in our rotation.









Yeah , its still as fresh as ever.










Jim


----------



## smaj100

CrackbottomLouis said:


> White chicken chili cooling down


I make a white chili with navy beans ,cream, sour cream and corby jack cheese. Can't can it because of the dairy. We tried yuck..... it freezes great though and everyone loves it. It does sound wrong to talk about chili and not mean beef, maters and chili peppers.


----------



## timmie

hubby wanted some gizzards and rice for supper. so we got a jar of gizzards we canned in 2009 .still good.


----------



## camo2460

phideaux said:


> Every other day we pick a gallon of tame Blackberries (Triple Crown variety) , and then about a quart of wild blackberries to mix in before extracting the juice...ya know we gonna be making Jelly and Jam .
> 
> I cheat on my sugar intake once a month , a little..
> 
> View attachment 14658
> 
> 
> View attachment 14659
> 
> 
> View attachment 14660
> 
> 
> View attachment 14661
> 
> 
> Jim


Hey phideaux use Stevia in place of Sugar. It tastes the same, and works the same as regular Sugar, and best of all no cheating. Oh, and it is natural no chemicals.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I can't stand stevia. I brave the chemicals for splenda.


----------



## jimLE

well.im slowly,but surely getting there.i took count of what i have.

chicken-5 quarts
pork loin-3 quarts
pork loin-1 pint
corn meal-2 quarts
powdered sugar-2 quarts
chicken broth-4 pints
beans-n-ham-4 quarts
turnips-3 pints
spaghetti-2 1/2 quarts
chili-11 pints
pinto beans-11 pints

given to me
chili-1 quart
gumbo-1 quart
potato-1 quart
fig-1 quart


----------



## crabapple

Figs one half bushel, got a peck to put up.


----------



## timmie

7 quarts tomatoes


----------



## JayJay

jimLE said:


> haven't done any canning today.but i did a web search on dry canning.in which i came across 2 sites that i like.one tells how to dry can,while using the oven.and the other explains the draw backs on using the oven..so im now leaning in the direction of using my pressure cooker for dry canning now..so im gonna look through my 3 canning books to see if there's something there about dry canning that way..


Easy.
Only dry items, nothing with moisture.
Place food in jar, place jars in oven @ 225°
Leave for 2 hours
Remove and add lids and rings. Jars will seal as they cool.

I prefer vacuum sealing most products. The reason I dry can is for long term and get rid of insects.

I also dry can saltines and ritz for my peanut butter because vacuum seal won't work for long term; something about the oils.

I read a lady oven sealed her crackers, good for 10 years. I tested mine at one year--they were great, but I will test every 6 months.


----------



## readytogo

All ready canned my dessert;Mango Jam so now Plain Chicken ,Pork ,Meat Loaf ,Sausages ,and I`m going to try some beans but to be honest the store canned ones are good same as pasta sauces and since I don`t have a field full of vegetables like some of you hard working folks out there I have to go the easier way in getting ready for the hurricane season down here .


----------



## smaj100

We canned 10qrts of zucchini and maters. We have both crock puts full of stewed maters cooking down to van tonight. Picked up 5dzn ears of corn yesterday to can tomm.


----------



## jimLE

ok smaj100,you and my mom must be related.LOL.the wall that the crock-pots are sitting front of.my mom had the living room walls painted the same gold color.i hated that.now their painted white.much better looking and brighter..LOL


----------



## smaj100

jimLE said:


> ok smaj100,you and my mom must be related.LOL.the wall that the crock-pots are sitting front of.my mom had the living room walls painted the same gold color.i hated that.now their painted white.much better looking and brighter..LOL


LOL, the DW and I both really like a bright color in the kitchen, and fall colors throughout the rest of the house. Our last house was a bright yellow, sunshine iirc, was a little too bright for me. So we toned it down a notch in this house.
:2thumb:


----------



## jimLE

might as well,paint the outside of the house purple..lol


----------



## smaj100

Canned 16 pints of corn last night and made a batch of farmers cheese. Still have 2.5dz ears of corn to can up tomm.


----------



## jimLE

i tried out,and canned 5 jars of a new recipe(to me),of beans n franks last night..enough of it was left over.where we were able to taste test it.we like it.but i'll go with fewer franks next time.


----------



## FloridaPrepper

Got done with four cans of banana peppers which somehow have survived this Florida summer. Added a lot of canned stuff to my prepper supplies this week - very psyched.


----------



## pmondo

pickled peppers and green beans lots of both


----------



## DrPrepper

*New Mexico Hatch Peppers*

Has anyone ever canned New Mexico hatch peppers? I am assuming I need to skin them and remove the seeds/ pith. We love these, and I'd like to put a bunch up when they come into season in a couple of weeks. I've never canned them, though, so I was looking for some advice.

Thanks!


----------



## terri9630

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Has anyone ever canned New Mexico hatch peppers? I am assuming I need to skin them and remove the seeds/ pith. We love these, and I'd like to put a bunch up when they come into season in a couple of weeks. I've never canned them, though, so I was looking for some advice.
> 
> Thanks!


We usually freeze them in small batches. Of course we buy the local peppers not the Hatch peppers. Our peppers are pretty good too. . Or so hubby says, I don't like spicy stuff.

Here is how NMSU says to can them. They are a university so they know best......

http://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/_e/E308/


----------



## AmishHeart

I always freeze a whole bunch of them, at least 50 lbs, and then have them roasted and we made a day out of peeling and cleaning them and putting them in small ziplock bags (because they're grown right down the road from where I live)..Never thought about canning them, but I don't see why not. Are you canning them whole for relenos, or chopped to use in cooking? Just use the same directions that you would can any other pepper. I have dehydrated them, and just used them to add heat to what I'm cooking.


----------



## DrPrepper

AmishHeart said:


> I always freeze a whole bunch of them, at least 50 lbs, and then have them roasted and we made a day out of peeling and cleaning them and putting them in small ziplock bags (because they're grown right down the road from where I live)..Never thought about canning them, but I don't see why not. Are you canning them whole for relenos, or chopped to use in cooking? Just use the same directions that you would can any other pepper. I have dehydrated them, and just used them to add heat to what I'm cooking.


I usually clean them and freeze them- both chopped (for the ones I mess up cleaning!) and whole for rellenos - but I am thinking ahead to a power outage where I can't use my freezer. I thought I would put them up both ways- chopped in half-pint jars and whole in pint jars. I do NOT want to go without New Mexico peppers, especially if the SHTF!!!


----------



## DrPrepper

terri9630 said:


> We usually freeze them in small batches. Of course we buy the local peppers not the Hatch peppers. Our peppers are pretty good too. . Or so hubby says, I don't like spicy stuff.
> 
> Here is how NMSU says to can them. They are a university so they know best......
> 
> http://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/_e/E308/


Thanks, terri! I don't like the spicy ones- I always get the mild ones - but I love the flavor, even without the heat!


----------



## txcatlady

My husband likes jalapeños in his pinto beans. Some beans I canned with peppers and some without. I had a surplus a few years ago and canned the sliced peppers in the littlest jelly jars. Now he can just add the peppers if he wants them. Canned onions too.


----------



## jimLE

i like that.and i just added the link to my canning folder in my bookmarks..

Here is how NMSU says to can them. They are a university so they know best......

http://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/_e/E308


----------



## Caribou

15 half pints of bread and butter pickles.


----------



## timmie

i bought 4 boneless chuck roasts on sale for 2.98 per pound. will can them up for beef stew . the store also has chicken breasts for 98 cents a pound . going to to get about 50 pounds to can. pork chops also for 98 cents a pound. gonna be real busy canning. also have got to start cleaning out freezer for wild game this year.


----------



## jimLE

well dang timmie.thats to far me to drive.on account,i'd go for it if i was close enough..


----------



## timmie

wound up with 20 pounds of chicken breast, 10 pounds pork chops, and 30 pounds country style ribs. tomorrow they have leg quarters for 38 cents per pound . gonna get at least 40 pounds.also bought some tea and coffee filters. i am really tired today, so i put the meat in the fridge until tomorrow.


----------



## AmishHeart

Bargain on those leg quarters. I'd get a bunch, too. I just checked our local store flyers for this week, and can get whole chicken, legs or thighs for 89 cents lb. Also Roma tomatoes for 50 cents a lb. The tomatoes I like to dry and powder and then dry can for tomato powder. My tomatoes didn't do much this year.


----------



## timmie

got to go back over this thread and read all of it. just found the recipe for brown sugar glazed carrots posted by brightstar. tried it and they are delish. thanks.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I canned 16 jars of fig preserves. Earlier in the month I canned 9 jars. That is it for our lone fig tree this year.


----------



## AmishHeart

That is my favorite kind! Wish I could grow them where I live.


----------



## crabapple

SouthCentralUS said:


> Today I canned 16 jars of fig preserves. Earlier in the month I canned 9 jars. That is it for our lone fig tree this year.


DW canned 60- 4 oz jars, that is 7.5 quarts of fig preserves.
She put them in 4 oz jar for gift baskets.
I ate a few quarts myself & she froze a few quarts too.


----------



## timmie

daughter bought 40 pounds of leg quarters at 38 cents a pound. we put them in the fridge to do later as we just got home from work. will bake them tonight and can them tomorrow along wit broth. also got tomatoes and okra. next is pears. a friend said i could have all i want. gonna take him up on it since ours is not bearing yet.


----------



## timmie

davearm searched for your post on how canning the french fries turned out but couldn't find. guess it didn't turn out right.


----------



## timmie

i had about 50 pounds of onions. so i went in search of some canning recipes. i found one on canning granny for carmelized onions in the crock pot . so i made some .the whole family loves this ,so i will be making more.


----------



## timmie

things just are not coming together for me this weekend. i had planned a canning marathon, but wound up having to work yesterday. so i'm not going to get all of it done ,but i have 20 pounds of leg quarters deboned and ready to go into jars. i had 40 pounds but put 20 in the freezer that is full. oh well at least i get that much canned up. will plan it for next weekend and let the bossman handle any problems[he was out of town this weekend,and you know what happens,someone always calls in sick or something.]just taking a break, who knows i might get a lot more than i think done.


----------



## timmie

6 quarts and 1 quart garlic mushroom tomato sauce


----------



## timmie

got 7 quarts chicken and 5 quarts of stew beef . gonna do 7 more quarts of spaghetti sauce and then call it a day


----------



## oldasrocks

Anybody know how to can eggs? Our new chickens have started laying and the old ones aren't in the stewpot yet. I have dehydrated some and make some pickled eggs too.


----------



## GalenLehman

Garden pickles! Sweet and sour and dill.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

oldasrocks said:


> Anybody know how to can eggs? Our new chickens have started laying and the old ones aren't in the stewpot yet. I have dehydrated some and make some pickled eggs too.


Eggs don't do well canned. Ask me how I know. Keep dehydrating them.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

Dilly beans, wax beans and some tomato sauce.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I am canning cowboy candy.


----------



## jimLE

i have 4LB'S of pinto beans,in which i've been trying to figure what to go with them for canning..i already have beans-n-ham beans n spam and beans n franks..and canned beans for when i want them in my chili..


----------



## timmie

not canning today but i did get about 20 pounds of kidney and pinto beans. will can some for now and most we will oven can.


----------



## timmie

local grocery has whole bone-in pork loin for 98 cents a pound,spam for 1.50 thru next tuesday. tomorrow they have sugar for 3.99 for 10 pounds. i think i know where my money is going this week.


----------



## timmie

i got 7 quarts spaghetti sauce in the canner and 8 quarts of pinto beans doing the oven canning. later today we are going to can some cakes , and pinto beans in the canner for chili.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

A couple of days ago I canned 8 pints of rump roast and today 8 pints of pickled okra.


----------



## gilacr

I did several batches of pickles this week. Great year for my cucumbers. I think my favorite part of canning is actually buying my supplies. I hit a big sale at Cal-Ranch in Goodyear, Arizona and enjoyed all the ladies that are shocked when a man is buying the supplies and doing the canning :laugh: Canning is a gift my mother taught me and I have taught my wife and both my boys.


----------



## timmie

we wound up with 15 quarts oven canned pinto beans , 6 quarts of kidney beans ,7 quarts of garlic herb spaghetti sauce , 10 canned cakes. also have the dehydrator full of okra.


----------



## timmie

we got several quarts of kidney beans and several jars of pasta oven canned. also vacuum sealed tea ,salt ,sugar, and hamburger helper type meals. i bought several cake mixes that were 2 for $1.00 ,so we are canning those too.


----------



## timmie

the great grandboys came up for a little while today so i took a break from canning to be with them. we are not as young as we used to be. they are 3 and 5.


----------



## timmie

not really canning but we did put up 6 cheesecakes and 1 sugar cookie mix. vacuum sealed those and some au grautin potatoes. we'll do some more tomorrow as we are only going to work a couple hours.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> local grocery has whole bone-in pork loin for 98 cents a pound,spam for 1.50 thru next tuesday. tomorrow they have sugar for 3.99 for 10 pounds. i think i know where my money is going this week.


we bought 3 of the pork loins ,had the butcher cut one into pork chops , one into 2 pound roast and one in half for hubby's cook out . they also had cheddar cheese for $1.50 for an 8 ounce block,which is a very good price here. the didn't have much ,so i bought what they had. the lady at check-out said they would be getting a truck tomorrow and if they didn't get any in they would give me a rain check.


----------



## timmie

7 quarts of spaghetti sauce. hubby is going to smoke some of the pork loin this weekend. the rest gets canned up. cheese will get canned tomorrow.


----------



## timmie

just bought 26 cans of spam @ $1.50 and about 15 pounds of cheese. planning another canning weekend. i feel an urge to get as prepared as possible.


----------



## timmie

we went by my friends house and picked a wash -tub full of pears. we're gonna can pear halves , some pickled pears , and some pear relish.


----------



## terri9630

timmie said:


> just bought 26 cans of spam @ $1.50 and about 15 pounds of cheese. planning another canning weekend. i feel an urge to get as prepared as possible.


I was picking up some tuna last week and noticed the spam for the first time in quite a while. When did it start coming in "flavors"?


----------



## timmie

i have been seeing for several years now. we went to a discount store this weekend and picked up some family-size jello 3 for $i.00 and some pasta for .79 cents. then we went to the dollar tree and found some starkist tuna salad kits for $1.00 and pinto beans and egg noodles. then we came home and canned 14 quarts of pear halves. while at the discount store i bought some oj and apple juice frozen concentrate for 79 cents. anybody never re canned these?


----------



## AmishHeart

No, but I don't see why not. I use canned tomato juice to make tomato jelly, canned pineapple juice to make pineapple jelly....there's oj, grape juice....


----------



## timmie

oven canning some beans and pasta. fixing to put some country style ribs on the grill. gonna do some carmelized onions to can tomorrow.


----------



## timmie

not really canning but we did oven can some pasta and dried beans for lts. we are going to start working on canning and dehydrating a freezer tomorrow.


----------



## terri9630

Pizza sauce and ketchup. I got 4 of the #10 cans of tomatoes while I was dropping some stuff off at the food bank. Apparently they have to throw away anything out of date. They "expired" last week so they were taking them to the trash. They aren't allowed to give it away so I offered to "help them" by throwing them out for them ya know, since they were so busy. Ended up with 17 pints of pizza sauce and 20 half pints of ketchup.


----------



## AmishHeart

I know our local food banks throw out expired, so I don't give them expired, but also can or dehydrate stuff getting close to expired. I like dehydrated canned beans because they become instant beans. I've seen instant beans for sale and boy are they pricey for what you get. Just was gifted a big bag of peaches.


----------



## timmie

oven canned some pasta ,beans and crackers..doing pancake mix next.


----------



## timmie

carrots,pickled eggs, and some soup of some kind. also come carmelized onions.


----------



## camo2460

timmie said:


> carrots,pickled eggs, and some soup of some kind. also come carmelized onions.


Hey timmie could you share your Recipe and method for Pickled Eggs. I seen some at the Amish Store the other Day and was interested in trying it for myself.


----------



## timmie

camo2460 said:


> Hey timmie could you share your Recipe and method for Pickled Eggs. I seen some at the Amish Store the other Day and was interested in trying it for myself.


this is the recipe use for ones that i want to make deviled eggs or potato salad;
1 dozen medium-sized eggs
2 teaspoons mustard
2 cups cider vinegar
1/2 cup water
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon pickling salt
1 teaspoon celery seed
1 teaspoon mustard seed
6 whole cloves
2 medium onions,sliced

hard cook eggs by boiling them for 8 minutes. cool and crack the entire shell around the egg for easier peeling.begin peeling the shell at the large end where the air cell is usually located. peeling under running will help remove all the thin shell membrane. place eggs in a quart jar. heat the other ingredients to near boiling and simmer for 5 minutes.pour the hot mixture over the eggs. now the recipe calls for putting in the fridge at this point,but i put the lids on and water bath for 20 minutes. i have been doing this way for 30 years and never had any problem. you decide it you want to try it..i got this recipe from our local county agent office in their cookbook from the extension. i also fix hubby some with jalapeno peppers in them.


----------



## AmishHeart

Dry mustard or wet?


----------



## timmie

AmishHeart said:


> Dry mustard or wet?


dry ,but i didn't care too much for the yellow color ,so i added an extra teaspoon of mustard seed.


----------



## NY-Dan

We've canned tomatoes, green tomatoes, dilly beans, jalapenos and cherry peppers. Rasberry jam and strawberry rhubarb jam. We did beef, beef stew, chicken soup and chicken broth. This week Aldi had mushrooms for .69 so we dehydrated 6lb. and canned 6lb. Will be canning potatoes and pickled beets soon.


----------



## timmie

i have lots of carrots and some potatoes and apples and we are making soup today so will can some of that. also some pickled eggs.


----------



## timmie

does anyone have any experience with canning oysters? after you can them can you fry them as you do the fresh ones?


----------



## jimLE

well,we had a nice family get together last night..now we have a bunch of opened pork n beans.and 1 large can of pork n beans..so today,I'll be canning beans n spam.in which,this batch will be added to the pint jars of beans n spam i already have.

but,we also have have some Hormel chili opened,and left over..anyone know if it can be home canned or not?


----------



## timmie

jimLE said:


> well,we had a nice family get together last night..now we have a bunch of opened pork n beans.and 1 large can of pork n beans..so today,I'll be canning beans n spam.in which,this batch will be added to the pint jars of beans n spam i already have.
> 
> but,we also have have some Hormel chili opened,and left over..anyone know if it can be home canned or not?


yes it can. just can it for the longest time for ingredients. like 90 minutes for meat.


----------



## timmie

wound up with 22 pints of carrots and 14 pints of copper pennies. so i'll have to go and get a few more to dehydrate. didn't get the eggs done because spent all day peeling and slicing carrots and onions. will get the onions put up tomorrow. dd is going to get them in the crockpot in the morning.


----------



## jimLE

i ended up canning 8 pints of beans n spam with the pork n beans that was left over.the chili will be next.it' been opened.so it it's definitely gonna get re-canned.we had gotten a veggie try.im thinking of canning them as well..


----------



## timmie

i got 13 pints of carmelized onions.


----------



## Meerkat

Today I'm canning the canner for awhile.

Hope to can soem more beans soon though. And carrots of course. I get 25lb.s of organic carrots for $8 bucks at Publix. We can 50lb.s at a time.


----------



## crabapple

Still trying to get all this mountain of pears done.


----------



## Meerkat

Be back tonight to let yall know how things went.

Right now I need immediate help. So I pu up thread.t


----------



## terri9630

Taught my sister how to can spaghetti sauce. She did 11 pints.


----------



## timmie

i've got 11 half pint jars of cheese in the water bath now. this was so easy i'm going to buy more while it is this cheap. this was sharp cheddar , but i 'm also going to do some colby ,mozzerella, and pepper jack. thanks for the post on how to do this.i think it was either davearm or oldcoothillbilly.artydance:


----------



## smaj100

I have 3 roosters that we culled yesterday along with 14 meatbirds. I want to can the roosters as they are older and figure will be a little tougher than normal. I know someone here has canned chicken. They have been sitting in saltwater in the cooler since culling yesterday. What is the easiest way to can them? skinned, deboned how much meat to a jar? birds weight a little over 5lbs each dressed.


----------



## Caribou

timmie said:


> i've got 11 half pint jars of cheese in the water bath now. this was so easy i'm going to buy more while it is this cheap. this was sharp cheddar , but i 'm also going to do some colby ,mozzerella, and pepper jack. thanks for the post on how to do this.i think it was either davearm or oldcoothillbilly.artydance:


Nice job! You might want to put up some mild cheddar also. Cheddar will continue to get sharper as it ages so your mild will become sharp and your sharp will become extra sharp. Canning does not stop the aging process. Also the mild cheddar should cost less as they don't have to age it as long.


----------



## timmie

Caribou said:


> Nice job! You might want to put up some mild cheddar also. Cheddar will continue to get sharper as it ages so your mild will become sharp and your sharp will become extra sharp. Canning does not stop the aging process. Also the mild cheddar should cost less as they don't have to age it as long.


it's all the same price believe it or not. and besides my whole family likes sharp. the sharper the better.


----------



## terri9630

smaj100 said:


> I have 3 roosters that we culled yesterday along with 14 meatbirds. I want to can the roosters as they are older and figure will be a little tougher than normal. I know someone here has canned chicken. They have been sitting in saltwater in the cooler since culling yesterday. What is the easiest way to can them? skinned, deboned how much meat to a jar? birds weight a little over 5lbs each dressed.


I can my chicken de boned. You can raw pack or pre cook. I usually raw pack. I go by the directions in the Ball book.


----------



## timmie

celery , turnip greens , collards ,baby carrots , and bell pepper.


----------



## smaj100

Terri thanks I did find my grandmothers OLD ball book, that showed canning the chicken. I have 2 old ball books the newer one thats still old as dirt called for pre cooking the chicken and I knew it could be raw packed. I deboned it and put 1 rooster per quart jar. Smelled heavenly in here when we cracked he lid on the canner.


----------



## jimLE

smaj100 said:


> I have 3 roosters that we culled yesterday along with 14 meatbirds. I want to can the roosters as they are older and figure will be a little tougher than normal. I know someone here has canned chicken. They have been sitting in saltwater in the cooler since culling yesterday. What is the easiest way to can them? skinned, deboned how much meat to a jar? birds weight a little over 5lbs each dressed.


i dont have any chickens..so buying it,is a no choice for me.i buy it with the bone and skin,when i know i'll be canning it..i wash it and cook it as is.then De-bone it,while getting all the meat from it i can.i put the meat into something and leave as is until i deal with getting the grease from the broth.then i pour the broth through cheese cloth to filter out anything that don't need to be there,like bones and fat,if any is there..in which that leaves broth only.then i start putting the meat into the jars until it's just a lil more then 1 inch below the mouth of the jar.then in goes the broth until its 1 inch below the mouth. and of course,the rest is history..


----------



## railmom25

Thanks for the recipe. Will definitely be giving this one a try.


----------



## LincTex

jimLE said:


> then in goes the broth until its 1 inch below the mouth...


Wow, we have never done ours that high up.

How do you keep it from all boiling over the edge?


----------



## terri9630

LincTex said:


> Wow, we have never done ours that high up.
> 
> How do you keep it from all boiling over the edge?


Your supposed to have a 1 inch head space on jars of meat. It doesn't boil over because it has a lid on.


----------



## Meerkat

Canning collards.


----------



## Meerkat

Meerkat said:


> Canning collards.


 Got 14 qt.s out of 8 bunches.artydance: They are in the canner now.


----------



## timmie

prepping bell peppers to can. probably going to have 5 quarts of green tomatoes. fixing stuffed peppers for supper and will can what was left of the stuffing.all in all a good canning day for me since i really didn't plan on doing anything today.


----------



## timmie

33 jars of bell pepper canned , 1 gallon in the freezer for stuffed peppers and 4 gallons in the freezer to dehydrate. pretty good turn out for a case .


----------



## crabapple

Meerkat said:


> Canning collards.


We were freezing them, then I found I could grow collards year around if I watered them in the 90 plus degrees heat. So I do not freeze as much as I did, just pick as needed. That mean giving more away in the winter.


----------



## jimLE

LincTex said:


> Wow, we have never done ours that high up.
> 
> How do you keep it from all boiling over the edge?


 what terri9630 said..fill it to much.and some of the liquid escapes.but yet not to much,if the lids and rings are on right..


----------



## timmie

we'll be canning green tomatoes this weekend. i have 3 cases coming thursday. hubby likes fried green tomatoes and since i found out how to preserve them he loves it. i think he would eat them morning noon and night.


----------



## terri9630

I found a about 30 lbs of tomatoes in the freezer so now I'm cooking them down for pizza sauce for the kid. I swear she's going to turn into a pizza one day.


----------



## Davarm

Well, this isn't today but in the last two weeks. Been a while since I've been on - married life takes more time than I remember but life is good.

HEB had a sale on chicken leg quarters a while back, got 100 pounds.

Prickley Pear Jelly 24 half pints

Sweet Purslane Relish, 29 half pints.

American Beauty Berry Jelly, 18 half pints.


A few weeks ago we canned almond, lemon, orange and bananna pound cake but as usual, not lasting too long. Gonna have to start locking that stuff up.


----------



## Davarm

Thought I'd add that that sale on chicken leg quarters was $.19 per pound.


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> Well, this isn't today but in the last two weeks. Been a while since I've been on - married life takes more time than I remember but life is good.
> 
> HEB had a sale on chicken leg quarters a while back, got 100 pounds.
> 
> Prickley Pear Jelly 24 half pints
> 
> Sweet Purslane Relish, 29 half pints.
> 
> American Beauty Berry Jelly, 18 half pints.
> 
> A few weeks ago we canned almond, lemon, orange and bananna pound cake but as usual, not lasting too long. Gonna have to start locking that stuff up.


congrats on getting married.


----------



## timmie

we got 3 cases of green tomatoes. gonna start canning those. and maybe get some ripe tomatoes to make our son-jn-law some salsa.


----------



## timmie

i got 21 quarts tonight---7-done--7-more in the canner--and 7 waiting.


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> we got 3 cases of green tomatoes. gonna start canning those. and maybe get some ripe tomatoes to make our son-jn-law some salsa.


What are you doing with the green tomatoes?

We are going to pickle ours, have no idea how many we're going to get but the vines are loaded with them.


----------



## timmie

Davarm said:


> What are you doing with the green tomatoes?
> 
> We are going to pickle ours, have no idea how many we're going to get but the vines are loaded with them.


we are doing most of them for frying , but i also am going to do some green tomato relish and maybe surf the net and see if i can find a new recipe to try.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> we are doing most of them for frying , but i also am going to do some green tomato relish and maybe surf the net and see if i can find a new recipe to try.


we got 37 more jars of green tomatoes for frying and a large dishpan wit the relish sweating until tomorrow afternoon .then we'll can it. now i am tired because one of my coworkers quit yesterday without notice ,so as manager i had to fill in. but with a little help we got all done today.artydance: now to relax for a little bit .


----------



## timmie

we got 10 pints of green tomato relish. i ran out of energy so my daughters finished it up for me . i'll find out later how many we wound up with.:surrender: i took a shower and crawled into bed and was out like a light.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> we got 10 pints of green tomato relish. i ran out of energy so my daughters finished it up for me . i'll find out later how many we wound up with.:surrender: i took a shower and crawled into bed and was out like a light.


wound up with 18 pints of green tomato relish. i think i had a real good turnout.


----------



## Davarm

Picked a couple bags of purslane today, going tomake dill relish tonight, looks like about 15 or so jars.


----------



## timmie

i have about 50 pounds of potatoes i have to do something with. also have a couple of pumpkins to do. and i have a lot of salt,sugars , and other things to vacuum seal. guess i'll take an easy weekend this time , unless of course i just happen to luck up on a good deal . also may work on emptying a freezer.


----------



## AmishHeart

My very old vacuum sealer went kaput yesterday. A new one is on my Christmas wish list. In the meantime, I have mylar and oxygen absorbers. Glad you have pumpkins. I looked everywhere the day after Halloween and they must of gotten swallowed up by who knows what in this city.


----------



## readytogo

Chili ,chicken breast and Korean Kimchi; to keep me warm during those Florida winters....


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today we finished canning everything we intend to can from the garden. We have 44 pints of crowder peas. All the rest - greens, potatoes, sweet potatoes, etc will not be canned. We are still getting a little okra. We wound up with about 200 pounds of okra that we froze, dehydrated, gave away and ate. We did pickle some.

500 jars including pints and quarts is pretty good (for me, a greenhorn) from a less than 1/16 acre garden spot. That does not include potatoes and okra and lot of other produce not canned. We started in June and finished today.

We also dehydrated 3 1/2 gallon jars of bell peppers and a 1/2 gallon jar of onions and we still have onions hanging in the garage.


----------



## timmie

we put 3 quarts of broccoli in the freezer as i plan on eating it during the holidays. we canned 7 quarts of cabbage today and stuck a gallon in the freezer. got all my salsa mixed up ,will can that tomorrow. got a late start today. also going to can about 15 quart of tomatoes tomorrow afternoon after work.


----------



## timmie

32 jars of salsa and 15 jars of tomatoes


----------



## jimLE

we got a 12.29LB turkey the other day..in which i plan on cooking and canning,seeing how we dont need it for turkey day..


----------



## timmie

just a small reflection: has anyone besides me noticed that davearm hasn't posted much since the wedding?


----------



## jimLE

well,i'll be heading out for the primary food shopping today.so i'll be getting the needed ingredients for turkey stew..i sure hope it turns out better then the beef stew i made once.it furmitted,so i had to toss it..


----------



## timmie

14 quarts potato wedges


----------



## timmie

not actually canning today but local grocer has whole fryers and split fryer breasts on sale for 89 cents a pound. gonna get a bunch and can as i get time.


----------



## Davarm

Ten quarts of black beans.


----------



## snappy1

Canning 6 pints of plain applesauce today. Did Cinnamon yesterday and will be getting strawberries to add to some tomorrow. And dehydrated some with cinnamon, no sugar. Got a 45# box the other day for $23! Still have lots of apples to do stuff with!

And this morning, I ordered a 22 qt. pressure canner (Mirro) for $60.04 free shipping! That is less than I paid for my 16 qt. presto! I have heard good things about them and am looking forward to being able to stack pints and save time. And now I will have 2! It was really hard to let go of $60 though!

Waiting...


----------



## Meerkat

Not canning anything but it is time to start re-supplying.


----------



## jimLE

same here meerkat..we have more empty jars then i care for..  ....so i'll be planning on that,when i do our primary shopping next week..i enjoy soups..so i might go that route for everyday winter foods..


----------



## smaj100

Alright folks, who here cans pickled eggs? I've read all the "doom n gloom" folks saying don't do it, and just as many saying we've been doing it for years. Haven't found any recipes or procedures. I don't even know if i'll like them, but I like just about everything else pickled. And we are over run with eggs so the dw and I want to try. Anyone have any recipes, procedures and advice?


----------



## timmie

smaj100 said:


> Alright folks, who here cans pickled eggs? I've read all the "doom n gloom" folks saying don't do it, and just as many saying we've been doing it for years. Haven't found any recipes or procedures. I don't even know if i'll like them, but I like just about everything else pickled. And we are over run with eggs so the dw and I want to try. Anyone have any recipes, procedures and advice?


go back to #3718. i put one there.


----------



## smaj100

Timmie, I went back to post #3718 and #3781. Neither of those show anything about canning pickled eggs.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

I tried my hand at canning pickled eggs. I pressure canned them and they basically turned into super balls. I swear, if David had used a pressure canned pickled egg to konk Goliath, he would have taken himself and all of his friends out with the same egg. 

I am sure they can be canned, but aside from the rubberization ( a new word maybe) the texture was pretty gross as well. I will eventually try again, with a short water bath next time, but I still haven't gotten past the yuck stage. I have few jars of them still on the shelf as curiosities. We thought about using them for target practise, but the thought of the bullet ricocheting off the egg is a concern.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> go back to #3718. i put one there.


sorry, check 3817.


----------



## timmie

chicken, chicken broth, and potatoes.


----------



## timmie

10 jars of chicken and 8 -1/2 jars of ,broth. taters will have to wait for another day.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I just took 6 jars of spicy bbq sauce out of the canner. I have 7 jars of sweet bbq sauce cooking, getting ready to can. That should last a while.


----------



## timmie

*amish coleslaw*

I posted somewhere that I would post my recipe for coleslaw but I don't remember where. so here is the one i use{jackie clay's}
1 large head of cabbage,shredded
1 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced onions
2 cups shredded carrots
2 cups white sugar
2 cups white vinegar
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon celery seed
1/2 teaspoon mustard seed

mix vinegar,sugar,and seasonings well and mix with everything else in a large bowl. pack into sterilized jars,leaving 1/2 inch headspace process in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.
there is little liquid in this recipe ,so don't be surprised and figure you did something wrong.
when i use a jar of it ,iI just add what i want to it. sometimes tomatoes and peppers,whatever suits your pallet.
sorry it took me so long to postit .i found the post last night and forgot where i saw it.


----------



## Murby

We raised our own pigs last year and slaughtered them in January. 

We've been canning pork and beans (about 30 quarts) as well as ham soup (about 50 quarts). 

Thinking of trying to can some of our homemade bacon next. Our 550 lb pigs produced bacon that is 2-1/4 inches wide by 16 inches long.. we got about 40 lbs from each pig so we're swimming in the stuff. All three freezers are full so I'm putting some into the pressure canner for long term storage.


----------



## timmie

gonna put a couple boston butts on the grill tomorrow, and can up some pulled pork.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Since there is nothing from the garden to can, I use this time of year for canning things like pork and beans. I just canned 9 pints and tomorrow I will do about the same amount of beanie weenies.


----------



## Murby

SouthCentralUS said:


> Since there is nothing from the garden to can, I use this time of year for canning things like pork and beans. I just canned 9 pints and tomorrow I will do about the same amount of beanie weenies.


Oh that sounds good.. Think I'll try running a batch of that.


----------



## timmie

got 2-1/2 gallons of pulled pork. due to other things taking priority right now had to put it in the freezer until the weekend when i have more time to can.


----------



## timmie

will also can some taters and dehydrate some bell pepper. gonna make a big pot of chicken stew and chili and can some of that too. looks to be a busy weekend. but need to get freezers cleaned out.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

We cleaned out the freezer yesterday, so today I canned 8 pints of corned beef. Next up is chicken breast.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

16 pints of chicken breast today. Ground beef in a couple of days.


----------



## terri9630

Pizza sauce. Again.


----------



## terri9630

AdmiralD7S said:


> Do you make yours from scratch? Feel like sharing a recipe?


Let me pull it back out. I make it from scratch during tomato season and use the hunts tomato sauce (doesn't hurt my daughters stomach) during the winter.


----------



## terri9630

For the tomato sauce I use Alton Browns recipe from Good Eats. 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/tomato-sauce-recipe/

For the pizza sauce I use a Pizza Hut copy cat recipe. I add a bit of onion powder and omit the water. During tomato season I multiply the recipe to match how much tomato sauce I have. 
http://www.food.com/recipe/pizza-hut-pizza-sauce-copycat-110077#activity-feed


----------



## timmie

*score*

a friend gave me a pressure cooker and a roasting pan. he also gave us an outside table and 6 chairs. when i asked why he told me his wife wasn,t coming home. she chooses to stay in louisiana. sorry for him. by the way his wife is also a good friend.


----------



## timmie

well not exactly canning but we are getting ready for a marathon this weekend. we have 3 large freezers and are planning to downsize them .get rid of 1 . anyway we have been getting our jars and lids together and ready to go.. we have been putting this off for a while so now is the time to do it.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> a friend gave me a pressure cooker and a roasting pan. he also gave us an outside table and 6 chairs. when i asked why he told me his wife wasn,t coming home. she chooses to stay in louisiana. sorry for him. by the way his wife is also a good friend.


this guy is one person when the shtf we want around . he is a retired nurse and he was a navy man. he's just an all around good guy and i'm proud and honored to have him as a friend.


----------



## snappy1

Pressure canned steak fries and home fries the other day. Baked some of the french fries and they are great! I used a little pickle crisp and raw packed them (peeled). The Mirro canner lasted one session and I sent it back. Warped the bottom even when following directions and not setting real high to heat. So, I added $20 and got a new 23 qt. Presto which works great!


----------



## terri9630

snappy1 said:


> Pressure canned steak fries and home fries the other day. Baked some of the french fries and they are great! I used a little pickle crisp and raw packed them (peeled). The Mirro canner lasted one session and I sent it back. Warped the bottom even when following directions and not setting real high to heat. So, I added $20 and got a new 23 qt. Presto which works great!


Pickle crisp kept the fries from getting soggy? I hadn't thought to try that. Did they crisp up enough? My family likes "crunch" fries. Won't eat them if they can't stand on their own.


----------



## AmishHeart

Strawberry jam today...lots of it. Would of done strawberry syrup, too, but didn't have any corn syrup.


----------



## snappy1

terri9630 said:


> Pickle crisp kept the fries from getting soggy? I hadn't thought to try that. Did they crisp up enough? My family likes "crunch" fries. Won't eat them if they can't stand on their own.


I've only cooked one quart that didn't seal and was in the fridge. I baked them and they turned out crunchy on the outside. I think they will do well fried!


----------



## terri9630

snappy1 said:


> I've only cooked one quart that didn't seal and was in the fridge. I baked them and they turned out crunchy on the outside. I think they will do well fried!


I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## timmie

strawberry jam, onions , and new taters.


----------



## terri9630

Kidney beans going right now. Tried the cake last night but it was a HUGE fail. Had everything ready popped them in the oven annnnnd the oven died. :brickwall: The timer went off and some of the jars were half cooked and some were still completely raw. Oh well, time to go oven shopping.


----------



## timmie

anybody got an idea what to do with excess canteloupe except freeze it or make smoothies?


----------



## terri9630

timmie said:


> anybody got an idea what to do with excess canteloupe except freeze it or make smoothies?


Feed it to the pig. She LOVES squash almost as much as she loves milk.


----------



## timmie

21 jars of strawberry jam and 6 jars of chicken broth. now i can relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## timmie

still have about 45 pounds of taters to can


----------



## timmie

14 quarts of new taters and still have about 45 pounds of russet taters. also oldest daughter is bringing lots of chicken ,boneless , skinless breast and thighs. she didn't tell me how much so we'll see when she gets here in a day or so. meantime i'm going to work on them taters.artydance she will stay home long enough to help with that and then it's back out on the road again.


----------



## Rchickenlady

Extra cantaloupe? Dry it! Sliced thin, just as you would do apples or pears. It makes an awesome treat. I had my doubts, but now dry as much as I can.


----------



## AmishHeart

Welcome RChickenlady! Tell us about your chickens!


----------



## terri9630

I'm not canning anything today. BUT, I've heard from several places that Ball is discontinuing the pint and a half jars. Grab em if you like them. I use them for drinking glasses so ordered several boxes from walmart.


----------



## myrtle55

I dehydrate the melons, all of them it.s.Like candy!! Yum!


----------



## timmie

4 -1/2 pints cranberry sauce. we also vacuumed sealed some pasta and dry milk.


----------



## txcatlady

I was gifted with 8 birds culled from county show. They weighed 7-8 pounds each. Butchered them two weeks ago and put in freezer. Thawed,cooked, and boned Saturday and put in fridge. After church canned 14 qts and 5 pints of meat. Took all afternoon but filled with pride. I have to do it myself. Husband too busy or finds something to do. Washed jars off tonight and put in pantry. Berries are producing like crazy. Pick 1 gallon every other day and 1 quart on other days. Can't decide if juice them and can, leave in freezer or make jelly. I have so much jelly from two years ago. Sister said didn't sell well at Farmers market because dew berries so plentiful that many people are making jelly this year. ***** cleaned out her dewberry patches in pasture so I have given her 3 gallons


----------



## terri9630

txcatlady said:


> I was gifted with 8 birds culled from county show. They weighed 7-8 pounds each. Butchered them two weeks ago and put in freezer. Thawed,cooked, and boned Saturday and put in fridge. After church canned 14 qts and 5 pints of meat. Took all afternoon but filled with pride. I have to do it myself. Husband too busy or finds something to do. Washed jars off tonight and put in pantry. Berries are producing like crazy. Pick 1 gallon every other day and 1 quart on other days. Can't decide if juice them and can, leave in freezer or make jelly. I have so much jelly from two years ago. Sister said didn't sell well at Farmers market because dew berries so plentiful that many people are making jelly this year. ***** cleaned out her dewberry patches in pasture so I have given her 3 gallons


We had dew berries growing along the banks of the irrigation canal when I was a kid. We'd get all scratched up and have red/purple fingers but they were good. If you can them as juice you can always make jelly later if you want to.


----------



## readytogo

timmie said:


> anybody got an idea what to do with excess canteloupe except freeze it or make smoothies?


Italian Ice (Gelato )


----------



## readytogo

I can my chicken in hot water, bay leaves and sea salt usually one breast per jar, makes a good broth too. I used for a chicken and rice dish, soups ,salad even a good sandwich spread .so far no problems.


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> anybody got an idea what to do with excess canteloupe except freeze it or make smoothies?


A few years ago someone posted a recipe for Canteloupe Pie, dont remember who it was but I'm pretty sure it was from one of the southern states.

I never tried it but I was just thinking about it a few days ago, maybe someone will speak up and post/repost the recipe.

Funny, when I thought about it, you popped into my mind guess not......


----------



## Danil54

Canned up 10 pints of Sweet & Spicy pickles.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Canned for the very first time ever!

I canned 7 pints of raw boneless, skinless chicken breast.

Oh my goodness why, oh why did I wait this long to start canning?

I found an Australian supplier of jars that sells in bulk AND charges no postage
which makes my little heart happy.

Best sound in the world is jar lids pinging.

I'm putting in another order for 80 regular mouth half pints so I can can up
beef mince, chicken legs. I also have a pork leg roast that I plan of roasting, shredding down and adding a bottle of Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce to and canning.

Iwant to can up the contents of my freezer incase that cyber attack happens here in *Australia and affects the power grid.

*The cyber attack hasn't happened here in Australia.....yet. Thank goodness.


----------



## terri9630

Tank_Girl said:


> Canned for the very first time ever!
> 
> I canned 7 pints of raw boneless, skinless chicken breast.
> 
> Oh my goodness why, oh why did I wait this long to start canning?
> 
> I found an Australian supplier of jars that sells in bulk AND charges no postage
> which makes my little heart happy.
> 
> Best sound in the world is jar lids pinging.
> 
> I'm putting in another order for 80 regular mouth half pints so I can can up
> beef mince, chicken legs. I also have a pork leg roast that I plan of roasting, shredding down and adding a bottle of Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce to and canning.
> 
> Iwant to can up the contents of my freezer incase that cyber attack happens here in *Australia and affects the power grid.
> 
> *The cyber attack hasn't happened here in Australia.....yet. Thank goodness.


Glad you enjoyed it. We try to can everythink.
Wide mouth jars make it easier to get the meat back out of the jar and to clean. Protein likes to stick to jars. A good bottle brush helps.


----------



## bogey

I've been gone for a long time in here! My garden is popping (thanks to our wonderful beehives). Making a squash relish, both fermented and vinegar pickles. And if chicken is still on sale tomorrow, will be canning that tomorrow.


----------



## timmie

we are canning squash ,chicken , and taters. also going to vacuum seal some rice and pasta.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Today I'm canning up pasta sauce with meat in half pints.

It's cooking up in my slow cookers to be transfered into the canning jars once it done.

I'm slowly canning the meat in my freezer.


----------



## jimLE

now im planning ahead on what to can,after reading some of these post..in which,one item of interest is ketchup..and thinking of going with chicken soup again..it's running low for some reason..


----------



## Danil54

Its one of those rain all day so since I picked 3/4 of a bushel of cukes yesterday, I am making Mock Crushed Pineapple, Cucumber Lemon Jelly & some Butterscotch Sauce. Might as well do something productive in the kitchen.


----------



## jimLE

to bad mom has a doc appt for today.on account it's a all day rainy day,today..


----------



## Danil54

I ended up with

23 pints of mock crushed pineapple using grated cucumbers
7 half pt Sunshine Jam using a little leftover cucumber concoction
7 half pt of Cucumber Lemon Jam & 
8 half pt of Butterscotch Sauce

Not too bad for a dreary rainy morning. I wanted to have fun & half way relax so stuck with just water bath today.

I had someone who asked about the mock crushed pineapple on a cucumber thread. My opinion is that it is not a smack you in the face pineapple flavor, but a subtle suggestion. I think it will be fine to cook south when doing cakes and breads. I used it when doing the pineapple sunshine jelly just to test out and it was pretty darn good.


----------



## timmie

4 quarts of squash and 3 quarts of the little red taters.


----------



## timmie

Danil54 said:


> I ended up with
> 
> 23 pints of mock crushed pineapple using grated cucumbers
> 7 half pt Sunshine Jam using a little leftover cucumber concoction
> 7 half pt of Cucumber Lemon Jam &
> 8 half pt of Butterscotch Sauce
> 
> Not too bad for a dreary rainy morning. I wanted to have fun & half way relax so stuck with just water bath today.
> 
> I had someone who asked about the mock crushed pineapple on a cucumber thread. My opinion is that it is not a smack you in the face pineapple flavor, but a subtle suggestion. I think it will be fine to cook south when doing cakes and breads. I used it when doing the pineapple sunshine jelly just to test out and it was pretty darn good.


care to share your recipe for cucumber lemon jam and butterscotch sauce? PLEASE


----------



## Tank_Girl

I was wondering if anyone could help me please.

I have two pints of chicken that I pressure canned and the lid has give when I press down on the middle of them BUT they are on tight and I would be able to remove them without cap opener.

The chicken looks ok I guess. It's gone a little gray where the chicken sticks out of the juice.

Is it ok if the lids are still tight?


----------



## terri9630

Tank_Girl said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me please.
> 
> I have two pints of chicken that I pressure canned and the lid has give when I press down on the middle of them BUT they are on tight and I would be able to remove them without cap opener.
> 
> The chicken looks ok I guess. It's gone a little gray where the chicken sticks out of the juice.
> 
> Is it ok if the lids are still tight?


No. The lid shouldn't pop up and down. Depending on how long it been you could put them in the frig and use them. If it's more than a day toss it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Danil54

timmie said:


> care to share your recipe for cucumber lemon jam and butterscotch sauce? PLEASE


This is the one for the cucumber lemon jam
Cucumber lemon jam
Servings: 2 1/2 pints aprox.
Ingredients
2 lemons
1/3 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
3 cups cucumber peeled, no seeds
3 tablespoons no sugar needed pectin
3 1/2 cups sugar
Directions
Combine lemons, juice, vinegar and cucumbers in food processor. Chop until desired texture. I chop mine until it resembles a milkshake like texture. Larger chunks would be pretty to. This is a personal decision. You should have about four cups of this mixture. Put this in a large pot and bring to a rolling boil. Add pectin and return to a full boil for about a minute and a half. Add sugar and return to boil once again. Put in properly prepared jars and process in a boiling water canner for appropriate amount of time for altitude. For me it is 10 minutes.

The butterscotch sauce is not an approved recipe so not sure if it is "legal" to share. There are a lot of people who keep with the canning restrictions that we have in the US which I understand is for safety reasons. The recipe calls for butter & heavy whipping cream.


----------



## AmishHeart

Hopefully I can get out of work 1/2 day today...and I plan to can some sauerkraut I have ready, and also some pear jam. Asian pears were 99 cents a lb.


----------



## Danil54

I had another half bushel of cucumbers to work with this morning. Ended up peeling and seeding them to make into a mock pie filling. I searched the internet for a recipe but got discouraged. I was bound & determined so did my own thing. I don't think it turned out too bad but the pie in the oven will be the real test. Ended up with 10 quarts plus some for a pie. Not quite enough for a quart so made up a cream cheese powder sugar base for it topped with the " apple". Just another 10 minutes in the oven . .


----------



## terri9630

Danil54 said:


> I had another half bushel of cucumbers to work with this morning. Ended up peeling and seeding them to make into a mock pie filling. I searched the internet for a recipe but got discouraged. I was bound & determined so did my own thing. I don't think it turned out too bad but the pie in the oven will be the real test. Ended up with 10 quarts plus some for a pie. Not quite enough for a quart so made up a cream cheese powder sugar base for it topped with the " apple". Just another 10 minutes in the oven . .


If you look up Tim Farmers Country Kitchen he has a recipe for a mock apple pie. I think they used cucumbers for it.


----------



## Danil54

terri9630 said:


> If you look up Tim Farmers Country Kitchen he has a recipe for a mock apple pie. I think they used cucumbers for it.


Nice site & looks like he has some good recipes. He used zucchini for his, which is what I found mainly in my searching. His was a lot like mine but I wanted to can mine up so ended up adapting the info I did find. Had hunny taste it when he came home and then son 3 came by after he got off work. I got a thumbs up from both and neither could tell it was really cukes.

Thank you for the link. . . already plotting and planning


----------



## timmie

7 quarts taters in the canner. also doing some pepper sauce.


----------



## Danil54

Yesterday I did 23 pint of Strawberry Preserves using yellow squash. Today I just sliced cukes and put in a salt brine for a few days to make hamburger pickles later on this week. Its actually been one of those lazy days for me. . . hunny didn't sleep well last night due to a torn rotator cuff and napped in the living room and since it is a great room , didn't want to disturb him too much!


----------



## Danil54

Hamburger pickles and spicy pickled eggs


----------



## Danil54

Did just plain ole yellow squash and some enchilada sauce. We had a big storm blow thru so spent a lot of time outside standing back up corn. . . ears just now starting to form so crossing my fingers. Got more storms coming in tonight. . .


----------



## timmie

not canning today but daughter made an eggplant casserole that was great. a hit with the whole family. so i got to get enough to can up a bunch. maybe i can find a few more plants. will look tomorrow.


----------



## timmie

got some squash , zuchinni , and some okra that i,m canning today . tomorrow i have about 20 pounds of large cucumbers. going to prep them to make some cinnamon pickles.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> got some squash , zuchinni , and some okra that i,m canning today . tomorrow i have about 20 pounds of large cucumbers. going to prep them to make some cinnamon pickles.


just didn't quite have enough squash and okra to can so will cook some and freeze the rest this time.


----------



## Davarm

Looks like 15 quarts of spiced/pickled beets, 10 quarts of green beans, not sure on the tomatoes yet but looks like its gonna be about 13 quarts, and 4 pints of bananas.

Between all the above been making hot garlic dill pickles.


----------



## timmie

doing a lot more prep work , but i did manage to can some squash ,bell pepper , and okra. getting more squash , egg plant ,tomatoes ,potatoes, and okra ready for tomorrow's canning session. vacuum sealed pasta. froze some extra canteloupe. right now we are cooking on the grill.


----------



## kappydell

FISH! They are biting down at the fishng hole, and canning takes care of Y bones, making even carp, redhorse (aka buffalo or suckers) good eating. I have quite a few recipes I am working my way thru but all have been good so far. And canned fish tastes like, well.....tuna. 
Univ of Alaska Fairbanks put out an excellent guide, having done taste tests of ways that folks up 'nort' season their canned fish to vary the flavor. 
My favorite so far is a tie between the mock smoked fish, and the fish with a couple slices of pickled jalapeno added to the jar. 
you can download it at www.uaf.edu/files/ces/publications-db/catalog/hec/FNH-00224.pdf

And the mock smoked fish? 
In the bottom of a jar, place:
Salt ¼ teaspoon 
Brown sugar 2 tablespoons 
Minced dried garlic 1⁄8 teaspoon 
Liquid smoke 1⁄8 teaspoon
Pack in the fish like you normally would and process according to your canning guide. This is for a 1/2 pint jar, so double it if you are using a larger one.

Oh, I almost forgot, adding a couple TB of Sweet Baby Ray BBQ sauce before processing made a mighty toothsome dish, too. 
Strawberries are starting to come in, but we freeze those.


----------



## timmie

3 pints pineapple ,7 pints eggplant , 1 pint okra . working on tomatoes now.


----------



## timmie

going yo get my large cucumbers ready to make christmas cinnamon pickles. takes 3 days to make, but so worth it artydance:


----------



## timmie

got my christmas pickles going . getting okra and tomatoes ready to can tomorrow after work. put up 7 quarts of shredded zuchinni in the freezer for bread this fall at holiday time.also working up more peppers for sauce and bell pepper to can. daughter is working on a dozen ears of corn , we will cook that tomorrow night for supper. busy afternoon. i'm tired.


----------



## timmie

wound up with 20 wide mouth pints of christmas pickles. tomorrow it's more okra and tomatoes. this weekend will put up some more little red potatoes and some hamburger/hot dog relish.


----------



## Danil54

My tomatoes have been coming in full force, so been putting up rotel, spaghetti sauce, enchilada sauce, el chico sauce, which is like a Siracha hot sauce, & then just plain tomato sauce to cook with. Then I still have eggplants w/ tomatoes to go for today. . . and they are still coming. Bring it on! Love this time of year!!!


----------



## timmie

i have been getting free and really cheap canning jars from people who didn't want to can anymore , yard sales , etc, for years. i thought i had enough . i have them in all sizes except one. 1/2 pint jars. always put up up in quarts or pints depending on what i was canning and still do. but i actually had to pay full price for some today. because i'm trying to not have any leftovers when i open a jar. 1/2 pints are about perfect for my bell peppers at one use. so i guess i have to get several more cases.


----------



## jimLE

im canning 24 pints of chicken soup..in which i have the 2nd batch in the pressure cooker now..


----------



## Davarm

Wound up with 30 quarts of tomatoes today, started on them around lunch and just finished up a while ago.

Looks like it's going to be a good year for them, was getting low because we got skunked on tomatoes last year because of all the rain.



timmie said:


> i have been getting free and really cheap canning jars from people who didn't want to can anymore , yard sales , etc, for years. i thought i had enough . i have them in all sizes except one. 1/2 pint jars. always put up up in quarts or pints depending on what i was canning and still do. but i actually had to pay full price for some today. because i'm trying to not have any leftovers when i open a jar. 1/2 pints are about perfect for my bell peppers at one use. so i guess i have to get several more cases.


Those little things are kinda expensive, aren't they!

We started using them for the same reason, just the two of us now and we dont like leftovers either.


----------



## timmie

i think i'm going to try canning some shredded zuchinni for the bread. i am not a big fan of dehydrating but am trying to get away from freezers. i see no reason why it wouldn't work. anybody else tried it this way?


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> wound up with 20 wide mouth pints of christmas pickles. tomorrow it's more okra and tomatoes. this weekend will put up some more little red potatoes and some hamburger/hot dog relish.


my navy nurse buddy said that i make great christmas candy. hubby said his co-workers want more. i told him to tell them to get busy getting the ingredients and we would have a canning session .i will teach them how. no volunteers yet. we'll see.


----------



## Davarm

timmie said:


> i think i'm going to try canning some shredded zuchinni for the bread. i am not a big fan of dehydrating but am trying to get away from freezers. i see no reason why it wouldn't work. anybody else tried it this way?


Dont know if this is what you're asking but I've canned a lot of zucchini, no matter how you cut it, it comes out as a slurry after it is canned. Zucchini and a lot of other summer squash are over 95% water(figured that out dehydrating it, before/after weights) and along with the added water needed for canning, that may cause issues with your recipes.

Keep us posted on how it all comes out, if it works I'd like to put a few jars up for cakes/breads.


----------



## Danil54

timmie said:


> i think i'm going to try canning some shredded zuchinni for the bread. i am not a big fan of dehydrating but am trying to get away from freezers. i see no reason why it wouldn't work. anybody else tried it this way?


When I have canned zucchini I will take the seeds out first and then chunk. Add in water and process. When making bread with it, I drain jar and mash. I am curious how the shreds turn out. Maybe shred whole thing like normal and use the liquid from the zukes. Now your getting me to thinking maybe even do cucumbers that way. I realize not a lot of people think about using the cucumbers to make breads but it does turn out pretty good.


----------



## Danil54

Well Timmie I canned up 8 pints of shredded zucchini, yellow squash, cucumber mix. Used the liquid it produced while heating. Went in looking like shreds with liquid and came out looking the same way. We are just now finishing up a zucchini cake with butterscotch icing but I'll let you know how it turned out when I open a jar. Think when I use it I'll just drain like normal. Just makes it a little more convenient if it works out right and I really have no doubt it will. Thank you for the idea!! Its so nice to bounce things around sometimes.


----------



## bbqjoe

Speaking of canning.


----------



## timmie

tomatoes ,eggplant , okra , and zuchinni salsa and some chicken and chicken broth . and if we have time ,we are going to grind some deer meat for burger.


----------



## jimLE

i canned 24 pints of chicken soup 2 or 3 days ago.in which i finally got labeled and put away today.seeing how things been a bit more the lately..i also got 4 pints,and 1 quart of chicken broth..


----------



## bbqjoe

jimLE said:


> i canned 24 pints of chicken soup 2 or 3 days ago.in which i finally got labeled and put away today.seeing how things been a bit more the lately..i also got 4 pints,and 1 quart of chicken broth..


You have to use a pressure canner for things like that, right?


----------



## timmie

eggplant and okra in the pressure canner now. in a little while tomatoes in the waterbath. i just love this time of year. hubby has gone out to cut okra again and pick some peas.artydance:artydance:artydance:


----------



## Danil54

I'm jealous. . . no canning for me today even though I already have my tomato sauce ready to go making something out of it and more tomatoes sitting on the table. But its a trade off, going to go spend time with the kiddos and grandbaby unsteady. Happy Fathers Day to my sweet hunny!


----------



## jimLE

bbqjoe said:


> You have to use a pressure canner for things like that, right?


I have a presto 16 quart pressure cooker for that.in which it does a great job.of what i need it for..

P.s. edit..yes you have/need to use a pressure. Cooker/canner.


----------



## timmie

3 quarts tomatoes already done . 6 pints of chicken and 2 pints broth in the canner now. fixing to make zuchinni salsa and can up the rest.


----------



## timmie

7 quarts eggplant and 7 1/2 pints zuchinni salsa. daughter says that isn't enough to get thru football season. lol and yes she is helping to make it.


----------



## Danil54

Yesterday I did 14 quarts spaghetti sauce, 12 butternut squash butter, and 14 pumpkin in a syrup. Today was back to the real just band only doing prep work of pureeing tomatoes for the next canning project. Want to do more el chico sauce just in case next year is a bad season. You just never know and have been keeping that in mind as I store things. If I get enough, for the fun of it want to try creole sauce too.


----------



## Danil54

I so hate auto correct. . . just let me have my misspelled words! Its easier to understand!! I went back to my real job. Came home to pick and then my puree.


----------



## AmishHeart

Sauerkraut in the canner.
Then chopped up more cabbage for the crock.
Going to go Amish next week for a week, and the next batch will be ready after I get back.


----------



## tmttactical

AmishHeart said:


> Sauerkraut in the canner.
> Then chopped up more cabbage for the crock.
> Going to go Amish next week for a week, and the next batch will be ready after I get back.


Okay, I will bite, what is "go Amish" next week mean? i sorta assumed you were Amish, if not , your OPSEC is outstanding.


----------



## terri9630

tmttactical said:


> Okay, I will bite, what is "go Amish" next week mean? i sorta assumed you were Amish, if not , your OPSEC is outstanding.


I think it means she's running away from the desert for a week and heading north. Back to Amish country. I would. It's gonna be miserable down here.


----------



## Davarm

Looks like it's going to be tomatoes again today, have them stacked on every horizontal surface in the house. If last batch is an indicator, looks like probably 35-40 quarts - gonna be busy the next few days.

I picked 3 rows to get the above and still have one row and all the heirloom plots left to get in.


----------



## timmie

I got eggplant in the canner now. will have eggplant ,tomatoes , potatoes , squash , and okra this weekend.


----------



## AmishHeart

Yep. Caribou is right. Amish relatives. We have a farm there, too, although it's small (23 acres). A cousin farms it and runs the junior jersey cows there, too. No tv. We do have electricity at our place, though. 
Slow pace. Hanging with the family. Needing the vacation. Sounds like the screamer grandchild will be dropped off here from California on Saturday. We leave on Sunday and will bring her, too. She can sit by mom on the 10 hr drive. I hope her mom plans on picking her up a few weeks later.


----------



## Danil54

I thought I would try out a new canning recipe for Creole Sauce. . . I followed the recipe and hated it!! Had to readjust spices and threw in some other things too. It helped but still needed help. My water bath turned into a pressure canner thing but I am good with the results now. I first make a roux the color you would for etoufee out of bacon grease and flour, then add jar along with any meat you want. Tonight is chicken creole served over rice. Live and learn when trying out a new canning recipe . . . it was only 3/4 cup red wine vinegar added to close to 60 cups of sauce and even that was a major cut back. . . A little vinegar goes a lllloooonnnngggg way in my book. Oh and I went ahead and pureed up all my eggplant and yellow squash to throw in, Just don't tell hunny







! At least I now know what I will do to adjust for our personal taste. Besides that I canned up a load of cream corn. I still have the majority of corn out there but it is not quite ready yet. Hunny ate the first cobs picked last night for dinner. Purple hulls, silver skins, brown crowder and limas have all been shelled and spread out on surfaces for drying. Another really good season for the dry beans. Have only a few peppers, 2 cantaloupe, a dozen cukes and one zucchini left on the table to process into something right now. Trying to stay caught up. Tomorrow I know I will need to pick 8 (taking a guess right now) cushaw pumpkins weighing about 10-12 lbs each and a couple pumpkin pie pumpkins. Oh and I made some cukes into an apple cobbler for dessert. Sent some home for the neighbor. I love to see this old bachelor vets smile every time we send food down to him. He recently gave me a corn cob cutter for my birthday which I used today. I have wanted one for years cause it makes life so much easier. Now to get hunny to put some blocks on it to fit the pot I like to use. Its a messy job when doing cream corm but trust me when I say it is worth the extra clean up!!


----------



## timmie

eggplant ,squash, bell pepper and zuchinni. tomorrow pinto beans , green beans, peas , and tomatoes and okra


----------



## timmie

pinto beans done , green beans done , tomatoes done. pork stew in crockpot. okra , potatoes and peas left to do.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> pinto beans done , green beans done , tomatoes done. pork stew in crockpot. okra , potatoes and peas left to do.


okra and peas are done. taters will have to wait . i'm tired . will do taters tomorrow along with some more peas.


----------



## Davarm

The last batch of tomatoes wound up being 46 quarts and it's time to pick them again.......


----------



## terri9630

I had these plus an entire chest freezer full a last year. We had to pull everything left on the plants because it was going to freeze. I really wouldn't be surprised if there are still some in a freezer somewhere.


----------



## Davarm

Light day today, 10 quarts of Hot Garlic Dills, whole and spears.


----------



## timmie

Looks likes I'll be canning a lot of eggplant this weekend. Because I have 200 pounds of eggplant. Plus I have peas and tomatoes and okra and peppers.


----------



## Danil54

Needing some new ideas on what to do with all my eggplant. I love eating it fried, sauteed, and in casseroles but unfortunately I am the only one who eats it unless I can sneak it in somewhere. I have pureed with some other veggies to add into tomatoes type sauces, canned with tomatoes, pickled, plain, dehydrated into a powder with other veggies for a seasoning. Any other preserving ideas come to mind? Can it soak up another flavor to disguise? I have made cucumbers into apples, pineapples, & strawberries along with zucchini. 

Today I am not canning for a change. . . but the dehydrator is going with tomatoes,squash, and peppers. Next will be sliced barbeque cucumber chips and beans are being shelled. Been raining most of the day so far and let's face it. . . I'm being lazy. Just some housework and shelling beans.


----------



## timmie

Danil54 said:


> Needing some new ideas on what to do with all my eggplant. I love eating it fried, sauteed, and in casseroles but unfortunately I am the only one who eats it unless I can sneak it in somewhere. I have pureed with some other veggies to add into tomatoes type sauces, canned with tomatoes, pickled, plain, dehydrated into a powder with other veggies for a seasoning. Any other preserving ideas come to mind? Can it soak up another flavor to disguise? I have made cucumbers into apples, pineapples, & strawberries along with zucchini.
> 
> Today I am not canning for a change. . . but the dehydrator is going with tomatoes,squash, and peppers. Next will be sliced barbeque cucumber chips and beans are being shelled. Been raining most of the day so far and let's face it. . . I'm being lazy. Just some housework and shelling beans.


since i have so many i'm going to try some salsa and i found a recipe for eggplant, bell peppers and basil in olive oil. it's great on crackers with some goat cheese. if you like i can post the recipe.


----------



## Danil54

timmie said:


> since i have so many i'm going to try some salsa and i found a recipe for eggplant, bell peppers and basil in olive oil. it's great on crackers with some goat cheese. if you like i can post the recipe.


If you wouldn't mind when you get the time. Thank you!!


----------



## Danil54

I did some google searching for eggplant recipes to try and found five ones that sound pretty good. I did find find a salsa one and one that uses the olive oil. I might do a jar to see what it is like but it is for the fridge so will only do one at a time if I do like it. Found 3 different sauces, a couple of those from All recipes with very good reviews and see no problem on canning them.


----------



## timmie

did 21 quarts of eggplant salsa. tomorrow will do peas first thing and get them out of the way, then it's back on eggplants and tomatoes. think i'm going to try some hot dog relish with some eggplants.


----------



## tmttactical

I get exhausted just reading about all the work you all are doing, slack off a bit so I can get some rest.


----------



## timmie

7 quarts of peas . 2 cases of tomatoes cooking . will put them up in the morning. then the rest of the day is for eggplants and okra.


----------



## timmie

14 quarts tomatoes and 11 half pints of eggplant and garlic. next more salsa and just plain eggplant.


----------



## terri9630

timmie said:


> 14 quarts tomatoes and 11 half pints of eggplant and garlic. next more salsa and just plain eggplant.


How big of a pantry do you have? I ran out of room in my house and I haven't canned half what you have. I'm jealous.


----------



## timmie

terri9630 said:


> How big of a pantry do you have? I ran out of room in my house and I haven't canned half what you have. I'm jealous.


a good sized one plus i have another spare room. but i also give a lot of it to my oldest daughter who is unable at this time to do it for herself because she drives a big rig. she helps when she is at home.


----------



## txcatlady

I can't compare with all some of you do. Last weekend I put up 32 pints of mixed jars of pinto and zipper cream peas. Saturday I put up 16 pints of zippers and 32 pints of pintos. I bought most of the pintos to go with the ones I grew and zippers came from my garden. I still have lady cream and tomatoes in freezer to do. I only can what we eat. I have canned sweet potatoes, squash, sausage and hamburger but had to throw out as we didn't eat them and I needed the space. I still have lots of canned new potatoes and zippers from past. Garden not being replanted this year. I have not watered it and ready to mow down!


----------



## timmie

18 quarts of salsa and 3 pints of tomatoes for today. tomorrow it's green beans and peas.


----------



## timmie

12 quarts green beans , 1 quart carrots , 1 quart soup mix , and 14 quarts eggplant. that's it for this day. we'll see what hubby gets for me tomorrow. he's on vacation ,but i'm not. that man is a work aholic . he never slows down.
i'm very grateful in one way and in another i really wish he would slow down and take a couple of days to be a couch potato.


----------



## tmttactical

timmie said:


> 12 quarts green beans , 1 quart carrots , 1 quart soup mix , and 14 quarts eggplant. that's it for this day. we'll see what hubby gets for me tomorrow. he's on vacation ,but i'm not. that man is a work aholic . he never slows down.
> i'm very grateful in one way and in another i really wish he would slow down and take a couple of days to be a couch potato.


There is just no making you women happy. :sarcasm2:


----------



## Danil54

I just did 14 pints of pumpkin butter and threw in onions, peppers and tomatoes to dehydrate. Shelled more beans and cooked a couple pies and made Deviled Eggs for a friends BBQ. Nice fourth but tomorrow is back to the real job, unfortunately.


----------



## timmie

5 quarts eggplant and 2 quarts of peas. i've got all the eggplant i need for a couple of years for casseroles and soups. now all i need is a few fresh ones. would like to put up some more tomatoes and salsa and peas.


----------



## Danil54

2 pints yellow squash sliced, 14 pints zucchini sliced, & 14 pints creamed corn. I kept the cobs to make jelly but that will have to wait till the morning. Garlic dehydrating now. Pulled out onions & cucumbers this morning all g with a few jalapeños.


----------



## jimLE

i canned 5 pints of taco meat the other day..today im trying my hand with bread n butter pickles,for the first time..


----------



## Danil54

23 pints corn cob syrup, and 10 pint Thai Dipping Sauce.


----------



## phideaux

First batch this year....spaghetti sauce.

Only got 5 pints so far..
Probably will stop at 20 or 25 pints.

















Jim


----------



## tmttactical

phideaux said:


> First batch this year....spaghetti sauce.
> 
> Only got 5 pints so far..
> Probably will stop at 20 or 25 pints.
> 
> View attachment 18720
> 
> 
> View attachment 18721
> 
> 
> Jim


Light weight, the Ladies are kicking you butt.


----------



## phideaux

tmttactical said:


> Light weight, the Ladies are kicking you butt.


Yeah , I know,

I'm just getting set up and starting to rev the RPMs, tomorrow will be flying thru the turns.:hatsoff:

Jim


----------



## Meerkat

Only canned some beans last few months. 50qt.s. No carrots, meat or tomatoes in over a year now. No meat in about 3 yr.s.


----------



## timmie

Danil54 said:


> 23 pints corn cob syrup, and 10 pint Thai Dipping Sauce.


please post recipe for thai dipping sauce


----------



## Danil54

Thai Dipping Sauce
YOU WILL NEED

1/2 cup finely chopped garlic (about 36 cloves)
1 Tbsp Ball® pickling salt 
6 cups cider vinegar
6 cups sugar
1/2 cup hot pepper flakes (dried chilies)
9 Ball® (8 oz) half pint glass preserving jars with lids and bands 
+
+
DIRECTIONS

PREPARE boiling water canner. Heat jars in simmering water until ready for use. Do not boil. Wash lids in warm soapy water and set bands aside.
COMBINE garlic and salt in a small mixing bowl. Set aside.
HEAT vinegar to a boil in a large saucepan. Add sugar, stirring to fully dissolve. Reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes. Remove from heat. Add garlic mixture and hot pepper flakes, stirring well.
LADLE hot sauce into hot jars leaving 1/2 inch headspace. Remove air bubbles. Wipe rim. Center hot lid on jar. Apply band and adjust until fit is fingertip tight.
PROCESS in a boiling water canner for 15 minutes, adjusting for altitude. Remove jars and cool. Check lids for seal after 24 hours. Lid should not flex up and down when center is pressed.
Quick Tip:
If you prefer less heat, adjust the amount of hot pepper flakes to suit your taste. 

I use the one in the Blue Ball canning book. . . stole this one off the website. I st easier to copy & paste .

When I need Sweet & Sour Sauce, I'll dump a half pint jar into a saucepan and dump in some cornstarch. Simmer till it thickens. Great with eggrolls, shrimp, chicken.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> since i have so many i'm going to try some salsa and i found a recipe for eggplant, bell peppers and basil in olive oil. it's great on crackers with some goat cheese. if you like i can post the recipe.


eggplant and pepper in garlic oil
serve on garlic bread slices-toasted or grilled with goat cheese or on crackers
5 small eggplants ,unpeeled-sliced 1/2 inch thick
4 large red bell peppers
4
large yellow bell peppers
4 large green bell peppers
1 cup olive oil [i used canola oil]
3 cloves garlic ,peeled and sliced
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/2 teaspoon pickling salt
3/4 cup cider[or white]vinegar
10 large basil leaves
broil eggplant circles on a greased cookie sheet turning once until lightly brown. broil whole bell peppers on greased cookie sheet until soft and collapsed.turn occasionally. place peppers in a paper grocery bag to trap heat. when cooled,peel off outer skins,quarter and remove seeds. heat oil,garlic,red pepper flakes,salt and vinegar. simmer 4-5 minutes ,alternate layers of eggplant ,peppers and basil in pint jars.top off with hot seasoned oil,leaving 1/2 inch headspace. cap and seal. process in water bath for 15 minutes. let flavors marry 10 - 14 dys before using.
now i have no idea where i found the recipe or i would definetely give credit .hope you enjoy.


----------



## Danil54

Thank you for sharing dear sweet lady! The main reason I joined this site was to swap ideas and recipes with other members on ways to preserve.. . . just don't find that too often. Love trying new things out and gives a better assortment on the canning shelves.


----------



## phideaux

Don't know if this is a tip or not...

But, we cut up fresh Sweet banana peppers , along with chopped Bell peppers into our spaghetti sauce...

Just gives it a unique flavor that everybody seems to really like.

Anybody else done this?

btw... canning another batch now...:wave:



Jim


----------



## Danil54

I've even pureed some eggplant and added to tomatoes. . . hunny couldn't even tell. I'll normally add in whatever I have handy from the garden as all as it goes.


----------



## timmie

17 quarts green beans and 4 quarts of peas. still have a couple quarts of peas ,but am going to freeze them until i get enough for a canner load. also have some okra and eggplant to do something with . maybe i'll cook some for supper along with some green beans and fried cornbread and fried deer steaks.


----------



## Danil54

Seems like the majority of my garden canning is over right now. I still get a little of most everything, but this time of year it just seems to struggle with heat and humidity. I have picked the last 7 pumpkins so will be throwing vines to the goats. I did leave one, so we' ll see what happens there. May e if I can ' aby' it enough to survive these next couple months. I was going pull teh squash & zucchini since I am only getting about three to four a week, but I just didn't have the heart too. . . at least yet. So I just trimmed them back.

Seems like the only things doing good are the hot peppers & all the dry beans. . .crowder, purple hulls, limas and silver skins. 

I know I have stuff in the freezer that can be canned up. . . my shelves are lacking g in the meat area so that may just have to bemy next projects. That and I still have about 30 lbs of bacon grease that still needs rendered. Normally after I do some rendering, I put it in a crock and store it in my dairy cooler (which is just a fridg that I put my milk, cheese, butter and eggs in). But I recently read where it can be canned for 95 minutes whole n the pressure canner. Anyone tried this before? Am assuming it would not have to be shaken while cooling like you do when canning butter?


----------



## Danil54

I mean lard to render from the pigs. . its been a long day and just now getting g home from work


----------



## weedygarden

I had some of these pickles at my cousins and asked for the recipe. I haven't made any yet.

This recipe was Loretta Lynn's, the country singer. 

DILL PICKLES IN THE OVEN. 

6 cups of vinegar.
3 quarts of distilled or osmosis water.
One third cup of pickling salt.
Garlic..... one or two small pieces. 
Alum size of pea.

Mix all together . Put pickles and dill in the jars. Pour liquid to within a fourth an inch to the top. Put hot seal and lids on. Screw tight. Place them on a cookie sheet a few inches apart on middle rack. Cook at 250 degrees for 3 hours. Take them out and they should seal.


----------



## Danil54

weedygarden said:


> I had some of these pickles at my cousins and asked for the recipe. I haven't made any yet.
> 
> This recipe was Loretta Lynn's, the country singer.
> 
> DILL PICKLES IN THE OVEN.
> 
> 6 cups of vinegar.
> 3 quarts of distilled or osmosis water.
> One third cup of pickling salt.
> Garlic..... one or two small pieces.
> Alum size of pea.
> 
> Mix all together . Put pickles and dill in the jars. Pour liquid to within a fourth an inch to the top. Put hot seal and lids on. Screw tight. Place them on a cookie sheet a few inches apart on middle rack. Cook at 250 degrees for 3 hours. Take them out and they should seal.


I have heard of oven canning before, just have never tried. Were these at me pickles? Alum will help stay crisp, but cooking 3 hours doesn't make them Sox? You have peaked my interest for sure! I may have to try this one. . . son three loves dill and he recently asked for garlic dills.


----------



## Danil54

Danil54 said:


> I have heard of oven canning before, just have never tried. Were these at me pickles? Alum will help stay crisp, but cooking 3 hours doesn't make them Sox? You have peaked my interest for sure! I may have to try this one. . . son three loves dill and he recently asked for garlic dills.


Should ask if these were whole pickles. . . this gadget likes to make up its own words!!


----------



## Danil54

Danil54 said:


> Should ask if these were whole pickles. . . this gadget likes to make up its own words!!


Aww heck make them soft. . ? I hope it hat is all the corrections now


----------



## weedygarden

My cousin used little gerkins, maybe around 4 inch sized cucumbers for her pickles. They were great. This is the recipe she gave me. I haven't made any yet. 

250 degrees for 3 hours is a long time, but she has a separate building where she does her canning, so her house doesn't get heated up. 

Remember that the pressure is missing, so that is probably why it works. :dunno:


----------



## Danil54

weedygarden said:


> My cousin used little gerkins, maybe around 4 inch sized cucumbers for her pickles. They were great. This is the recipe she gave me. I haven't made any yet.
> 
> 250 degrees for 3 hours is a long time, but she has a separate building where she does her canning, so her house doesn't get heated up.
> 
> Remember that the pressure is missing, so that is probably why it works. :dunno:


Thank you!


----------



## marlas1too

got 4 gallons of mulberrys and 2 of red raspberrys and will be making mixed berry syrup with them


----------



## timmie

4 quarts peas . 2 quarts soup mix and 1 quart okra and tomatoes.


----------



## Danil54

timmie said:


> 4 quarts peas . 2 quarts soup mix and 1 quart okra and tomatoes.


What is soup mix? I make a chicken n dumplings starter where all I have to do is add in the dumplings.


----------



## timmie

Danil54 said:


> What is soup mix? I make a chicken n dumplings starter where all I have to do is add in the dumplings.


peas ,carrots.green beans ,and corn. all i have to add is onion and meat if i want it.


----------



## marlas1too

making my own soup starter--dehydrate frozen mixed veggies,green beans,tomatos,onions,potatos.even choped cabbage diy soup starter


----------



## AmishHeart

I use dehydrated soup starter often. Handy for beef stew. 
Have you ever seen how much it costs to buy it in the store? I was in World Market and they have a bunch of varieties, about $3.95 for the smallest bag.


----------



## timmie

got 3 gallons of peas shelled and ready to can this afternoon when i get home from work along with 2 gallons of green beans.


----------



## timmie

18 quarts peas and 21 quarts green beans and 16 pints Rotel to matoes not bad for a weekend


----------



## phideaux

timmie said:


> 18 quarts peas and 21 quarts green beans and 16 pints Rotel to matoes not bad for a weekend


Thats a lot of work,

I sure miss doing all that.

Jim


----------



## Danil54

With our heat & humidity things are just trickling in from the garden except for the beans & those get dried cause I don't want to take up jars and canning jar shelf space for them, but I did need to brighten my day. So I had a massive amount t of eggs on hand. . . the girls have been producing like crazy. I already have about 60 quarts of pickled eggs on hand so needed to figure out what to do with all of them. Ended up making breakfast burritos for the freezer using up some bacon pieces and then used about 3 1/2 dozen more to do some lemon curds. Ended up with 12 half pints. This is like lemon meringue pie filling in a jar. Good stuff.


----------



## timmie

i'm taking the day off today but tomorrow i start back. this time hubby picked peppers and okra. so i'll start on that . hopefully i get to clean out one of my 3 freezers this weekend.


----------



## phideaux

Guess what we are canning today....

Hopefuly another 20 pints of spaghetti sauce.

















some of our work....








Jim


----------



## Danil54

Wellrounded said:


> This is the recipe I've been using from the university of Florida extension. With the lemon juice it's safe to water bath, I use fresh lemon juice. I use it for pizzas and in sweet and sour sauces.
> 
> Zucchini-pineapple
> 
> Yield: 8 Pints
> 4 quart Cubed or shredded zucchini
> 46 ounce Unsweetened pineapple juice (canned)
> 1 & 1/4 cup Bottled lemon juice
> 3 cup Sugar
> 1,001 - 6,000 ft: 20 min.
> Above 6,000 ft: 25 min.
> Yield: About 8 to 9 pints Procedure: Peel zucchini and either cut into 1/2-inch cubes or shred. Mix zucchini with other ingredients in a large saucepan and bring to a boil. Simmer 20 minutes. Fill jars with hot mixture and cooking liquid, leaving 1/2-inch headspace. Adjust lids and process. Table 1. Recommended process time for Zucchini-Pineapple in a boiling-water canner. Style of Pack: Hot. Jar Size: Half-Pints or Pints. Process Time at Altitudes of 0 - 1,000 ft: 15 min.


I have actually used cucumbers that had seeds scraped out with a spoon and then grated. They do come ou t more watery, but when cooking with it, its just fine. I was looking for ways cucumbers . . . can you tell


----------



## Danil54

I have been reading this canning thread for days while on break. . . and today I hit the back button on accident and it wiped e everything. Think I am on 232 now? Maybe? I have been amazed at what people have tried out canning! This thread is awesome and have given me so many ideas. So refreshing not to see the canning police telling you what can and can not be done. As long as a person has some background in canning, it should be pretty simple the does and songs.

We smoked a side of pork today but didn't get on till late. It was a big sucker and I am wanting to make room in the freezer. First thing after feeding we made a run out to take granny to see kiddo's 3 new house. He was tearing out a wall and we helped put in the header then had to hit the auto parts store. Tomorrow my plan is to debone and can up some chunks and also shreds with BBQ sauce.


----------



## timmie

6 quarts okra and tomatoes and 13 pints red tomato relish


----------



## Danil54

16 pints pinto bean, 4 pints carnita, 8 pint BBQ shredded pork. Also been a cooking mood day. 3 dozen sugar cookies, 3 dozen snickerdoodles, a pan of lemon bars, pan of spice bars, and cream cheese apple pie. Still have to mix up a batch of chocolate chip cookie dough. Put half in pan, layer with a cream cheese, sugar & egg filling then put the other half of dough on top & bake . . kinda like a sandwich bar type thing. Going to see a friend at her moms house tomorrow and don't want to show up empty handed.


----------



## camo2460

Danil54 said:


> 16 pints pinto bean, 4 pints carnita, 8 pint BBQ shredded pork. Also been a cooking mood day. 3 dozen sugar cookies, 3 dozen snickerdoodles, a pan of lemon bars, pan of spice bars, and cream cheese apple pie. Still have to mix up a batch of chocolate chip cookie dough. Put half in pan, layer with a cream cheese, sugar & egg filling then put the other half of dough on top & bake . . kinda like a sandwich bar type thing. Going to see a friend at her moms house tomorrow and don't want to show up empty handed.


Danil54, do you think you could be talked out of your recipe for that Cream Cheese Apple Pie? It sounds delicious.


----------



## Danil54

camo2460 said:


> Danil54, do you think you could be talked out of your recipe for that Cream Cheese Apple Pie? It sounds delicious.


The one I made today was actually made with cucumbers. . . but I just make a double crust. I don't measure so taking guess here on cream cheese filling.
8 oz cream cheese room temp
2 cups powdered sugar
1 t vanilla
2 T milk
Mix and put on bottom crust
Then I take a quart sized jar of apple pie filling to pour on top. Use your favorite recipe here. Then top with top crust. Bake 45 minutes brush on egg white to color top and bake for 15 more minutes. Quick and easy if you already have your pie filling canned up. Hope this helps.


----------



## camo2460

Danil54 said:


> The one I made today was actually made with cucumbers. . . but I just make a double crust. I don't measure so taking guess here on cream cheese filling.
> 8 oz cream cheese room temp
> 2 cups powdered sugar
> 1 t vanilla
> 2 T milk
> Mix and put on bottom crust
> Then I take a quart sized jar of apple pie filling to pour on top. Use your favorite recipe here. Then top with top crust. Bake 45 minutes brush on egg white to color top and bake for 15 more minutes. Quick and easy if you already have your pie filling canned up. Hope this helps.


Thank you, this is one I have to try. I love Apple Pie.


----------



## timmie

we are grinding about 50 pounds of deer for burger. local butcher, who just happens to be my boss, gave me about 30 pounds of beef trimmings from ribeye steaks to mix with it. also local grocery store has potatoes on sale for 20 cents a pound. gonna get 50 pounds. cheese is also on sale along with butterbeans. since we didn't plant any gonna get some to can up.also nectarines are on sale for 1.00 a pound. may get some of them also. wow looks like the next few days are going to be busy. love it.


----------



## timmie

we were given 7 bags of hot dog flavored potato chips. we ate one bag with some hot dogs. plan on vacuum sealing the others. does anyone have any ideas about using them for anything other than pig food?:scratch


----------



## timmie

Got 25 pounds of deer burger ground up yesterday. Today we are going to can at least 14quarts of butter beans.


----------



## phideaux

timmie said:


> we were given 7 bags of hot dog flavored potato chips. we ate one bag with some hot dogs. plan on vacuum sealing the others. does anyone have any ideas about using them for anything other than pig food?:scratch


Feed them to the chickens.

Then you can enjoy Hot Dog flavored Eggs.

Jim:wave:


----------



## Danil54

timmie said:


> Got 25 pounds of deer burger ground up yesterday. Today we are going to can at least 14quarts of butter beans.


Maybe a topping for a casserole or add into an omelet for breakfast instead of hash browns. Trying to think outside the box here. I'd try to camouflage the 'hotdog' taste as much as possible. It just doesn't sound appetizing. . . but maybe add in enough other flavors it would be OK. I make something called Morning Mix Up that has scrambled eggs, hashbrowns, onions, jalapeños, & shredded cheese. Rolled up in tortillas.


----------



## Danil54

Sorry I quoted the wrong post Timmie. Meant for your hotdog chips. .  at least I got the right person!


----------



## timmie

Danil54 said:


> Maybe a topping for a casserole or add into an omelet for breakfast instead of hash browns. Trying to think outside the box here. I'd try to camouflage the 'hotdog' taste as much as possible. It just doesn't sound appetizing. . . but maybe add in enough other flavors it would be OK. I make something called Morning Mix Up that has scrambled eggs, hashbrowns, onions, jalapeños, & shredded cheese. Rolled up in tortillas.


they are nasty. come to think of i think i'll feed them to the chickens.


----------



## timmie

7 quarts butter beans in the canner


----------



## phideaux

Looks like we are finished with the canning for the summer.

Wife says , we got no more storage space,
The tomatoes have all burned up around here, 
The Blackberries are coming to their end, just too dry.

so we put away the canning equipment.

Yall keep up the good work.



Jim


----------



## timmie

the only thing we are getting out of the garden now is okra and peppers. i have 30 pounds of potatoes and some cheese to can this weekend ; along with whatever okra and peppers we get. hubby is going to plant fall garden next weekend . he said some peas and winter squash and turnips and collards. maybe some cabbage and broccoli.


----------



## timmie

9 pints of okra in the canner. also 6 quarts taters in the canner.


----------



## marlas1too

today I will be making mixed berry syrup around 4 gal. I have around 24 of these stoppered bottles i fill each year= last year I made mullberry syrup --mabe next I will try peach


----------



## Danil54

Mine was chicken broth leftover from yesterdays boiling of chickens and leftover chili.


----------



## Danil54

Today I did cantaloupe, honeydew, lemon curds, then decided to can up my leftover chicken ranch casserole, meatloaf, & roast beef with gravy and then threw in 1 pint of hotdogs & eggs. I tried one of the chicken each casseroles for dinner cause I just wanted to know. The corn tortilla turned kinda mushy but it was still good. The egg omelet darkened quite a bit and was overcooked, but I had thrown it in when doing my leftovers so got 90 minutes in the canner. I will be doing again though at only the 45 minutes Dave had suggested doing his. I just needed a fun day in the kitchen. Tomorrow will be Butternut & Ginger Curds after I get some more gardening done, provided its not raining again. . .we'll see how it goes.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73

Did my first canning. Store bought peaches. Did 21 pints in medium syrup and 12 half pints of jam. Way better than commercially canned, I'm hooked.


----------



## Davarm

Been making pickles like there's no tomorrow.

Our cucumbers didn't do much this year so we 50 pounds of from a local farm store, looks like we will have enough sweet and dills for the year and to give away.


----------



## Danil54

Davarm said:


> Been making pickles like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> Our cucumbers didn't do much this year so we 50 pounds of from a local farm store, looks like we will have enough sweet and dills for the year and to give away.


That was me last year with the bad cuke crop. I had enough pickles in storage from the previous year and made enough this year to last thru another just n case bad year. I can so relate though.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

hawkmiles said:


> View attachment 19071
> 
> 
> Did my first canning. Store bought peaches. Did 21 pints in medium syrup and 12 half pints of jam.* Way better than commercially canned, I'm hooked*.


You got that straight.

I can 100 qrts. of peaches every year in light syrup. Every week-end we have pancakes with a peach based fruit compote; 1 qrt. peaches, and either a 1/2 pint of homemade cranberry sauce, 1 pint canned apricots, or rhubarb for some tartness. Than I add a few handfuls of what ever is handy, fresh or frozen, such as blackberries, blueberries, haskaps, raspberries, cherries ect.. to compliment the peaches but not over power them. The sky is the limit when it comes to putting fruit in the pot. Nutmeg & cinnamon to taste.

I thicken it a bit with tapioca starch. Way better than syrup.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

My DH cannot get his head around the amounts needed to feed someone for a year. He thinks I am crazy for the amount of canning I do. Since he retired, he is finally getting a first hand look at what it takes. The fact that it takes 52 
jars of something to eat it just one time a week, never got through to him. I just canned my first picking of beans (32 pints) and he thought I was crazy. He than proceeded to snack on one jar of them and got the lecture that he better get his tail out back and start picking if he wanted to do that on a regular basis; I am so looking forward to canning peaches this year. I fully intend for him to do half the peeling and slicing. Crate, after crate, after crate. Average of six peaches to a quart jar x 100 quarts= more than 600 peaches to process before they turn.


----------



## AmishHeart

You're lucky to get the husband to help. Best I can do is get the daughters or grandkids to help. He never says it, but I know he thinks it's woman's work.


----------



## Danil54

I was thinking the same! How do you get him to help?? Mine runs when he sees me pull out the canner. . . has to always go find something to tinker with at the shop which is located at the other end of the property or goes out to rearrange the barn


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

AmishHeart said:


> You're lucky to get the husband to help. Best I can do is get the daughters or grandkids to help. He never says it, but I know he thinks it's woman's work.


I would never it say it, but I think that there is such a thing as men and women's work, just not always in the traditional sense. On a farm, for instance, there has to be some divide and conquer when it comes to work.

As long as both parties are pulling their weight, the rest just doesn't matter. If it is one sided and no aid forthcoming because the work falls into the "wrong" category, I would start pmsing pronto and expect DH to do the same in a manly kind of way.

I do most of the farm work, haying, fencing, gardening, milking, chickens, picking rocks because I like to do that stuff and can ignore the bugs. I like it outdoors even if I am shovelling shite in the pouring rain.

However, if I am out putting in a hard days work, don't expect me to be making lunch or mopping the floor. It isn't going to happen. DH likes that stuff done so I in my book those are his chores and he can do them any way he sees fit. Just don't look at me. I will garden and can and preserve stuff 90% of the time, on my own. He is retired now, so I no longer see the need to stay up all night canning peaches while he is snuggled up in bed. He cares enough to agree and after all, he does more than 50% of the eating and that can't happen if I give up and quit.


----------



## Davarm

Danil54 said:


> I had enough pickles in storage from the previous year .....


I've tried that before, the only problem is that no matter how many we make, they always get eaten before the next cucumber crop comes in! lol


----------



## timmie

not canning this weekend. house cleaning . but local store had half pint and pint jars on sale for 6.88. bought 10 cases. may get some more before sale goes off. also had jar lids for 1.18 .bought 30.


----------



## Danil54

Yesterday canned up butternut squash curds. Today water me!on jelly, maybe. . . depends on how my day goes.


----------



## camo2460

Canned 10 Pints of Strawberry/Habanero Jelly, 6 Pints of Cherry Preserves. Will be canning Tomato's and Tomato Juice as well as making Pickles soon.


----------



## Danil54

Danil54 said:


> Yesterday canned up butternut squash curds. Today water me!on jelly, maybe. . . depends on how my day goes.


Nothing today.. Hunny worked on leaky kitchen sink and I didn't need to have him underfoot. Its still not fixed but I have to go back to work tomorrow. Monday I think I need to go back to my friends parents house. She is not doing well and it sounds like they may need some help. Maybe after work Tues my sink will be fixed and hunny out of my kitchen. . .


----------



## timmie

we put up 3 jars of pepper sauce, 1 gallon breaded okra for frying this winter and 1 gallon of okra to put in peas. also put up 1/2 pint jalepeno peppers for cornbread this winter.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 19 Quarts of Tomato Juice, 23 Pints of Hot Salsa. Tomorrow will be Stewed Tomatoes, Pickled Banana Peppers, and will start the Dill Pickle process, and then comes the Sweet Bell Peppers, haven't decided what to do with them yet.


----------



## camo2460

Just finishing up 35 Quarts of Stewed Tomatoes. To tired to do anything more right now, maybe later.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 19 Pints of Pickled Banana Peppers, much more to go but I ran out of Jars, will get some more tonight.


----------



## camo2460

I have a Batch of Banana Peppers in the Canner now, with one more Batch to go. This will make a total of 56 Pints of Pickled Banana Peppers. Bell Peppers are next.


----------



## Justaguy987

Pickles! No pics, but this was the first time we canned pickles.

We are giving some away for a wedding present, anyone know any good pickle puns we can write on the card?


----------



## timmie

i've got 7 quarts of butterbeans in the canner.


----------



## Danil54

Watermelon jelly. . . didn't realize it was the yellow meat till I got it cut open. First time with this variety but seemed to have turned out good. Only got to lick the pot cause it filled up my jars exactly


----------



## timmie

cheese , carrots and grapes today.


----------



## timmie

cheese , carrots and grapes today. also have some onions and potatoes


----------



## terri9630

timmie said:


> cheese , carrots and grapes today. also have some onions and potatoes


Grapes? What do you do with those?


----------



## camo2460

terri9630 said:


> Grapes? What do you do with those?


You Can them just like any other Fruit.


----------



## timmie

terri9630 said:


> Grapes? What do you do with those?


got 14 jars of cheese. in this case with the grapes , i am going to make juice and jelly.


----------



## timmie

4 pints pear pie filling. carrots and grapes will have to wait until tomorrow. and then i may just get them prepped .because i have to work .also have onions and potatoes. it's been a very busy day.


----------



## camo2460

3 1/2 Gallons of Red Peppers, Chopped, Vacuum Sealed, and Frozen.


----------



## DrPrepper

timmie said:


> got 14 jars of cheese. in this case with the grapes , i am going to make juice and jelly.


timmie,
how do you can cheese? Does it turn out like cheese whiz? What kinds of cheese can you can?

This is awesome! I have a few wax-dipped cheese loaves, but would love to be able to can some, too!


----------



## timmie

DrDianaAnderson said:


> timmie,
> how do you can cheese? Does it turn out like cheese whiz? What kinds of cheese can you can?
> 
> This is awesome! I have a few wax-dipped cheese loaves, but would love to be able to can some, too!


i did some sharp cheddar and pepper jack. takes about 8 ounces to fill half pint jars , which is just right for us .no leftovers. just melted it in the oven and water bath for 25 minutes. i have been doing it this way for about 3 years. i have some colby that i'm going to do.


----------



## camo2460

Finishing up on 18 Quarts of Bread and Butter Pickles.


----------



## camo2460

Well here in Missouri It's 3:00 am and I have 7 Quarts of Venison Stew in the Canner, with 4 more Quarts to go. The Wife will be buying Sweet Corn at the Mennonite Auction Tomorrow, while I work on Elderberries for Elderberry Syrup, which we will Can for the Cold and Flue Season.


----------



## timmie

Caribou said:


> What oven temperature do you use?


200 degrees.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> 200 degrees.


sorry about the short replies,been pretty busy. i put my jars in a pan of water and set it in the oven to melt. i have no idea how long it took. i was busy doing other stuff while that was going on. next time i will time it.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 5 Pints of Elder Berry Syrup, Working on the Corn Now, 16 Dozen worth.


----------



## camo2460

Eight Dozen Ears of Corn yielded 31 Pints ready to be Canned, with another Eight Dozen Ears waiting until tomorrow. It's going to be another long Night.


----------



## myrtle55

camo2460 said:


> Eight Dozen Ears of Corn yielded 31 Pints ready to be Canned, with another Eight Dozen Ears waiting until tomorrow. It's going to be another long Night.


How do you all do that many in one day? When I run 90 minutes, with the heat up and cool down times, besides filling the jars with the time that takes with prep and all, I can only do two loads in a day, three if I don't sleep..whew, y'all are making me tired!


----------



## camo2460

myrtle55 said:


> How do you all do that many in one day? When I run 90 minutes, with the heat up and cool down times, besides filling the jars with the time that takes with prep and all, I can only do two loads in a day, three if I don't sleep..whew, y'all are making me tired!


Everything isn't canned at 90 minutes, Corn for example only takes 55 minutes @ 10 Lbs. Pressure. What we do, my Wife and I, is get everything prepared in advance with loaded Jars waiting to go in the Canner, as finished ones come out. I also know how long it takes for my Canner to cool down so that I can remove the Jars, and I set the Timer for that as well. I do the same for Water Bath canning to. Basically I have everything set up so that we move from one task to another with as little wasted Time as Possible, still I have had some long Nights.


----------



## myrtle55

My all American takes 30-45 min to get to pressure and 30 to cool down. I have always done quarts also


----------



## terri9630

When we have lots to do we have 2 canners going. To help keep "timer confusion" to a minimum I used a sharpie and wrote "1" and "2" on the canner lids and on timers.


----------



## crabapple

camo2460 said:


> 3 1/2 Gallons of Red Peppers, Chopped, Vacuum Sealed, and Frozen.


That is a lot of pepper spray! :surrender:


----------



## camo2460

crabapple said:


> That is a lot of pepper spray! :surrender:


LOL, It would be if they were Hot Peppers, but these were sweet Bell Peppers.


----------



## timmie

got 3 and 1/2 gallons chopped up carrots ready to can.


----------



## camo2460

10 Quarts and 5 Pints of Fermented Sweet Pickles. 18 Pints of Carrots.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished up 9 Quarts of New Potatoes.


----------



## Tirediron

My Wife and Son canned 30 dozen pints of green (yellow) beans in the last week, including picking them from the garden.


----------



## crabapple

camo2460 said:


> LOL, It would be if they were Hot Peppers, but these were sweet Bell Peppers.


 Okay, you said red .... I heard red hot!
I put my banana & bell peppers in vinegar, but My mother would put the chopped peppers on cookie sheet, then put then into freezer bags.


----------



## timmie

got 7 quarts of carrots in the canner and another 7 quarts to go .unless they have have a super great deal on carrots ,i'm thru with them . hopefully i'll be able to grow my own next year.


----------



## DrPrepper

Eighteen pints of tomatoes today! The tomatoes in our garden are not ripe yet, so I bought a case of gorgeous tomatoes from Utah. I also got a case of peaches, to be canned some time this week.


----------



## camo2460

Last 9 Pints of Corn are in the Canner, for a Total of 27 Pints Today.


----------



## timmie

last 7 quarts of carrots in the canner. daughter picked a dishpan full of jalepeno's; put up 2 quarts halved and seeded in the freezer to make poppers out of. gonna get 2 jars of pepper sauce out of the smaller ones. also picked a dishpan of bell peppers. gonna stuff 7 of them for supper tomorrow night, and can the rest. it's raining here or we would pick the cayenne. oh well they will wait until tomorrow.


----------



## timmie

*pie filling*

question: i always have corn starch on hand . am i the only one that uses cornstarch instead of clearjel? these recipes have worked fine for 70 plus years and i see no reason to change it now. comments please


----------



## ZoomZoom

I did a small batch (7 quarts) of tomatoes a couple days ago as the tomatoes were just coming in.

Tomatoes are coming in faster now. Son is now picking about 2 bushel per week so we're going to get into it harder. We'll get to the point of doing about 50-70 quarts of spaghetti/pizza sauce or salsa every week.


----------



## Danil54

I use cornstarch in my pie filling when canning. Haven't ever had problems.


----------



## DrPrepper

Sixteen pints of peaches last night! I had not canned in a while and between the tomatoes last week and the peaches this week, I forgot how much work is involved in canning!


----------



## camo2460

9 Pints and 2 half Pints of Peach Preserves, sugar free.


----------



## timmie

9 half=pints of bell pepper and 2 jars pf pepper sauce. also put 2 quarts of jalepeno peppers in the freezer for bread. they have been seeded and chopped.


----------



## timmie

out of my 9 pears i got 12 1/2 pints of pear relish.


----------



## AmishHeart

Has anyone ever canned tomato jelly? I have a case of store bought tomato juice nearing expiration. I thought I'd make tomato jelly and add a little red pepper flakes to it. I'm thinking it can be put over cream cheese and served with crackers. I do this with our jalepeno jelly.


----------



## timmie

AmishHeart said:


> Has anyone ever canned tomato jelly? I have a case of store bought tomato juice nearing expiration. I thought I'd make tomato jelly and add a little red pepper flakes to it. I'm thinking it can be put over cream cheese and served with crackers. I do this with our jalepeno jelly.


please let us know how it turns out


----------



## camo2460

Just finished up 13 Quarts of Beef Vegetable Soup, I started with 14 but broke a Jar. This Soup is made with non-starchy, low Carb Vegetables and no Potatoes, so it's a Diabetic Soup. Tomorrow will be New Potatoes.


----------



## Danil54

AmishHeart said:


> Has anyone ever canned tomato jelly? I have a case of store bought tomato juice nearing expiration. I thought I'd make tomato jelly and add a little red pepper flakes to it. I'm thinking it can be put over cream cheese and served with crackers. I do this with our jalepeno jelly.


I've heard of a tomato pie which is savory so why not.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished up 7 Quarts of New Potatoes, and have 2 1/2 Pints of Pickled Brussels Sprouts, don't know if I will like them so am starting small. Will finish up the Day with a couple of Pints of Pickled Jalapeno Peppers.


----------



## timmie

just got through with 6 jars of pepper sauce. these i put in empty jim bean fifth bottles.


----------



## timmie

put up 9 more jars of pepper sauce. these i put in 10 ounce juice jars. also got a gallon of bell peppers chopped and in the freezer to can later. and got 15 of my 20 pineapple chopped and ready to can today after work. these are goiog to be toppings for ice cream, cake ,etc. if they have anymore when i get there today i'm going to do some slices and spears.


----------



## Danil54

Pickled 11 quarts of boiled eggs and since the canner was going, 5 pints of candied jalapeños. Other than that worked the garden this morning and started dough rising from my starter to make cinnamon rolls later. By the morning they should be ready to pop in the oven. Hunny really needs to stop asking for these cause I can not resist them either. Put on 5 lbs in the last month! Its all his fault . . . .


----------



## Danil54

timmie said:


> put up 9 more jars of pepper sauce. these i put in 10 ounce juice jars. also got a gallon of bell peppers chopped and in the freezer to can later. and got 15 of my 20 pineapple chopped and ready to can today after work. these are goiog to be toppings for ice cream, cake ,etc. if they have anymore when i get there today i'm going to do some slices and spears.


When you can your bell peppers, are they in a vinegar brine? Do they stay crisp? I've salted them down before to preserve. Wash a few times so they aren't horribly salty and they stay crisp for a couple months. Just curious how canning them turns out.


----------



## timmie

some are in vinegar brine , but some i pressure can for other things ,like casseroles ,tater salad ,etc. and no they aren't crisp. so far the only way we get them crisp is to have fresh .


----------



## Meerkat

I'm not canning anything today but I did buy my niece a hot bath set of pots and utensels. She wants to make jelly.


----------



## Meerkat

camo2460 said:


> Just finished up 7 Quarts of New Potatoes, and have 2 1/2 Pints of Pickled Brussels Sprouts, don't know if I will like them so am starting small. Will finish up the Day with a couple of Pints of Pickled Jalapeno Peppers.


 I don't know why but our canned potatoes don't taste right. I used two kinds and still not right. But we could use them in potato salad and that covered up the taste with all the celery seed, pickles, little mustard,onions, etc.. in it helped. The texture was perfect for potato salad too.


----------



## DrPrepper

Not canning anything until maybe this weekend, but I'm so excited because I finally broke down and bought a decent canner! I'm hoping to can ground beef and sausage this weekend.


----------



## sewingcreations15

How exciting DrPrepper  .


----------



## AmishHeart

I have an All American, too. You'll love it


----------



## timmie

gonna get the pumpkins prepped for canning ,may get to can them tonite. also gonna bake some sweet taters and freeze for thanksgiving and while i have the oven hot gonna make pumpkin ,pecan , and sweet tater pies for thanksgiving and some for now.


----------



## timmie

we got 18 bundles of collards washed and wilted . will can them tomorrow. too tired tonite.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Gonna go to store today and buy up some of the holloween leftover pumpkins and can it up. Not only is it good as a vegetable but its what we give our family critters as a cure for upset stomach with boiled ground meat and rice (just the pumkin if its a bad case). Cures up a bad case of the squats really well.


----------



## timmie

got 25 pounds of apples peeled and chopped. cooking them down with some sugar and cinnamon to make fried apple tarts later. will can them tomorrow. next on the list is pumpkins and more pecans. my canners are going to get a work out for the next few days.


----------



## timmie

sorry .why did it post 4 times?


----------



## DrPrepper

timmie said:


> just got 25 pounds of apples peeled , cored and cooking down with some sugar and cinnamon to make fried apple tarts later. next on the list is pumpkins and pecans. looks like the canners are going to be working hard for the next few days.


Timmie,
You can pecans? Plain or mixed with other ingredients? I did not know you could do that! I love pecans! Please share how!
Thanks!
Diana


----------



## Danil54

Dry can or in a praline sauce?


----------



## timmie

i can them using jackie clay;s recipe. spread pecans out in a single layer on cookie sheets. bake at 250%F for about 30 minutes, stirring to keep from scorching. fill dry sterilized pint or half-pint jars ,leaving 1 inch headspace. wipe rim of jar clean ,placehot ,previously simmered but heat dried lid on jars ,and srew lid firmly. tight pressure can 10 minutes at 5 lbs.


----------



## timmie

i got 8&1/2 quarts apple pie filling today . tomorrow i'll do the juice to make jelly.


----------



## timmie

we got 9-1/2 quarts apple juice canned to make jelly later. today we are going to can some pumpkin and sweet taters and also make some pies to freeze for thanksgiving and christmas. will also crack and shell more pecans. i thank god for all the pecans this year as we have not had a good crop in several years. i thought summer was a busy time with gardening but i think fall is just as busy if not more so. thank god i am still able to put all this up with some help of course.


----------



## timmie

we got 28 quarts of pumpkin canned and 1-1/2 gallons in the freezer for pies.


----------



## timmie

i got 19 pints of whole berry cranberry sauce.


----------



## Danil54

I did some turkey broth and also thinned out my mustard greens so canned them up too. Only thing in my near future is greens of some kind. . . mustard, turnip & collard. Good thing I like them.


----------



## Meerkat

Danil54 said:


> I did some turkey broth and also thinned out my mustard greens so canned them up too. Only thing in my near future is greens of some kind. . . mustard, turnip & collard. Good thing I like them.


I love all greens but this year haven't canned any and don't have any left from last year.

Last collards we grew and canned.



http://imgur.com/CYEWr4A


----------

